#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-02
<calmpitbullHTC> Ode osama bin laden
<calmpitbullHTC> Dobro jutro
<calmpitbullHTC> Nema vise osame
<dodobas> tesko ubiti izmisljenu osobu...
<HmmZ0r> jos jedan americki experiment manje ;)
<calmpitbullHTC> Lol
<calmpitbullHTC> Im 
<calmpitbull> chaky: ti si rootal htc sa tim revokedom
<drj_cro> jutar
<calmpitbull> ima netko neko iskustvo sa rootanjem htc-ja
<drj_cro> skine app i pokrenes.. imas na netu brdo toga kako 
<drj_cro> uglavnom gotov si za par min sa time
<calmpitbull> kaj moram imat sync metodu upaljeno ili kaj
<calmpitbull> i svi rade to sa winsa
<calmpitbull> damn
<calmpitbull> nije bas da zelim nesto strgat na telefonu
<drj_cro> calmpitbull: http://myhtcdesire.com/modding/how-to-root-your-desire-easily-method-1
<drj_cro> calmpitbull: http://cafe.mobil.hr/archive/index.php/t-67686.html
<drj_cro> al si jos malo proguglaj pa vidi
<chaky|work> calmpitbull: jesam, stim da sam ja to radio na ubuntu. MOras na mobitelu imati ukljucenu opciju usb debugging. Na Windowsima valjda treba instalirati neke hboot drivere, a treba imati HTC Sync deinstaliran
<calmpitbull> ja isto radim sa ubuntum
<calmpitbull> a ti si isto sa unrevoketom to radil
<calmpitbull> i kaj si stavil gore kak rom ili nista
<chaky|work> koristio sam unrevoked, da. A Stavio sam gore CyanogenMod
<hbogner> pozdrav
<calmpitbull> jps
<calmpitbull> jos uvijek razmisljam o rootanju
<calmpitbull> malo me prpa
<igustin> ne sekiraj se
<igustin> uvijek možeš kupiti drugog ;)
<calmpitbull> s kojom lovom
<chaky|work> ajde bogati, nemas se cega bojati. Cijeli posao traje 5 min.
<calmpitbull> damn chaky
<chaky|work> sve sto ti trebas napraviti, jest stisnuti enter i poceti se znojiti i gristi nokte
<igustin> :D
<igustin> chaky|work: a ti mu spremi spisak svoje rodbine ;)
<calmpitbull> da nigdje ne pise dal unrevoked radi na 2.2
<chaky|work> igustin: :)))
<igustin> calmpitbull: eto, imaš povijesnu priliku napisati prvu vijest o tome ;)
<calmpitbull> bemu sunce....hvala na sprdacini
<calmpitbull> pa da mi rikne telefon na isti dan kada je riknuo osama
<chaky|work> osama je riknuo prije tjedan dana
<calmpitbull> onda dobor idem rootat :)
<chaky|work> samo ako sjebes mobitel, nemoj dolaziti ovdje kukati ili prozivati koga :P
<calmpitbull> da evo to mi svi kazu
<calmpitbull> pa onda nije samo 5 min rada
<calmpitbull> mozda je zadnjih 5 min mog telefona
<igustin> chaky|work: jedan ban prave sintakse eliminirat će sve eventualne žalbe ;)
<chaky|work> ajde sto ce ti mobitel, samo te gnjave na njega
<igustin> u, jbt, sve je napetije :O
<igustin> gle, ako te tješi - niti jedan moj mob se nije brikao, a nisam ih baš malo imao
 * igustin doduše, nisam niti jednog niti pokušao rootata, ali ovo gore stoji svejedno ;)
<calmpitbull> hvala sada si me uvjerio 
<chaky|work> anyway, moj Desire, u vremenu od 9h,10min rada, baterija je pala s 100% na 96%. wifi ON, facebook/twitter/gmail sync ON.
<igustin> afaik, wifi nije tako strašan, gori su BT, osvjetljenje, multimedia i razgovori
<igustin> btw, meni baterija traje 5-7 dana
<igustin> ...ali na drugom uređaju ;)
<calmpitbull> kaj imas nokiu 5110
<igustin> lol ne
<igustin> E72
<chaky|work> igustin: e jebiga, na Desire-u mi baterija, znaci koristenjem mobitela, razgovori, mail, sms, traje 2 dana. Nokia E66, isto traje 2 dana. Nokia mi je poslovni mobitel, pa se cijeli posao na njoj svodi samo na razgovore.
<SilverSpace> svasta zasto bi rootao mobitel :)
<SilverSpace> nece postati auto od njega ostat ce uvjek mobitel
<calmpitbull> nece auto al ce raketa
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> prije cigla
<MmikeMRMA> nema nigdje za kupiti produzni IDE kabl
<igustin> hm, zašto produžni? :S zašto jednostavno ne uzmeš *duži*?
<MmikeMRMA> treba mi musko-zenski
<MmikeMRMA> imam CF-IDE adapter koji ima zenski konektor na sebi
<MmikeMRMA> a ima takav polozaj da ga ne mogu upiknuti na maticnu plocu
<igustin> Chipoteka?
<igustin> viđao sam svakakve perverzne kombinacije tog tipa
<igustin> sumnjam da će ikoja druga IT trgovina to imati
<MmikeMRMA> da, trazim bas, al' ne mogu ih dobiti, a na webu ne vidim
<MmikeMRMA> javio se lik s informatike
<MmikeMRMA> 'imate li musko-zenske ide kablove'?
<igustin> lol
<MmikeMRMA> 'ide kablovi su vam zensko-zenski' veli on meni
<igustin> prije će kužit lik s elektronike ;)
<igustin> ali vodi računa o ukupnoj dužini, uzimajući u obzir i spoj
<igustin> ATA133 ima limite, a ako imaš spoj, to je još i kraće
<igustin> zato bi bilo bolje da je u jednom komadu, ako nađeš kakav ti paše
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: imas cipoteku na twitteru i ljubazni su odgovaraju na pitanjqa
<SilverSpace> najlakse ce ti biti nac samo pinove 
<igustin> pa da, složiš sam kabel, imaš i kliješta za krimpanje takvih konektora
<SilverSpace> nazalost ne mogu naci dio od ladice kaj bi ti pasao bas za to
<igustin> i da, na Twitteru ti rješavaju stvari za koje te na telefon drže bedakom ;)
<SilverSpace> ok je lik
<SilverSpace> koji je na twitteru
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, na twitteru?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> @chipoteka
<igustin> rootao ga je!
 * MmikeMRMA opet ima temperaturu
<MmikeMRMA> pa jebem ti sve
<igustin> MmikeMRMA: imaš 14 dana da ozdraviš :P
<MmikeMRMA> ;)
<MmikeMRMA> eo bas kompajlisem pg9.1
<igustin> nije to virusno, to je od stresa
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.rijekadanas.com/ubuntu-linux-priznao-slobodnu-drzavu-rijeku/
<igustin> OMG
<igustin> :d
<hbogner> calmpitbull, i imas li pametni telefon ili drzac papira?
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> nisam rootal
<calmpitbull> bas necu
<calmpitbull> silverSpace me konstantno ispituje kaj ce mi rootan telefon...tak da nemam poja al da rootam al ne..
<calmpitbull> ako dobijem brick....cete vi skupit lovu za novi mobac
<calmpitbull> dobit posel u hrvatskoj je ko .....ma nemam pojma
<HmmZ0r> MmikeMRMA: ping
<igustin> calmpitbull: ne slažem se, ali to je drugi topic
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: jesi ti rootao
<calmpitbull> igustin: ja se nadam jer trazim posle vem 6 mjeseci
<calmpitbull> posal
<igustin> calmpitbull: gle, nemoj me vući za jezik, mogao bih ispast grub ;)
<calmpitbull> aha...tvoj stav ako zelim posel moram prihatit sve kaj se nudi
<calmpitbull> ma postujem i taj stav
<calmpitbull> i u tome ima istine
<igustin> ne!
<igustin> potpuno krivo
<calmpitbull> ?
<igustin> ja tvrdim da posla u našoj branši *ima*
<igustin> ne samo da tvrdim, nego znam pouzdano
<calmpitbull> ima ako si strucnjak...ako si pocetnik nema
<igustin> problem je *znanje* kandidata
<calmpitbull> pa da 
<calmpitbull> znam ja to
<igustin> da, onda napravi nešto po tom pitanju, i nećeš imati problema u nalaženju posla, čak i neovisno o papirima s faksa
<calmpitbull> radim na tome
<calmpitbull> al u meduvremenu trebam posel....
<calmpitbull> znam ja dobro situaciju
<HmmZ0r> pocni sa abakusom
<HmmZ0r> :P
<calmpitbull> je je
<calmpitbull> tak pocinje
<HmmZ0r> gle prijatelju, odaberi sto zelis
<calmpitbull> dobro
<HmmZ0r> zelis li biti usturo programer ili sistemas :P
<igustin> jedan od načina ti je dorscluc.org ;)
<HmmZ0r> il mrezas jel
<igustin> nije reklama, nego stvarno - mislim da za relativno malo novaca možeš dobiti puno korisnih informacija
<calmpitbull> mrezaz i sistemas
<HmmZ0r> sistemac je amo rec najteze jel trebas imat dobro znanje i svih podrucija jel
<igustin> samo što to mnogi shvate tek kad dođu
<HmmZ0r> meni ok bila ona red hatova konfa u westinu
<HmmZ0r> pametna ekipa mene su uvjerili, posebice postgres 
<igustin> ok, ali ono u Westinu je primarno bila komercijalno-marketinška, a ne stručna, budimo realni
<HmmZ0r> je
<jelly> HmmZ0r: ma jok, sistemac je hrpa svega pomalo i nesto integracije
<HmmZ0r> si bio ? :)
<HmmZ0r> pa to sam i rekao jelly, dobro znanje iz svega
<HmmZ0r> ne odlicno
<jelly> ne mora biti ni dobro, samo se treba znaci
<jelly> sanći
<jelly> snaći dammit
<HmmZ0r> slazem se. no razlika izmedju sjajnog i osrednjeg je upravo u tom koliko dobro moze pitat 
<HmmZ0r> internet.
<calmpitbull> a recimo da zelis postat nekakav (nemojte se smijat) security strucnjak
<igustin> calmpitbull: jesi student?
<calmpitbull> da...ali stari student
<igustin> calmpitbull: jesi vidio jako povoljne tečajeve u SRCU?
<calmpitbull> maribor univerza
<calmpitbull> SRCU
<HmmZ0r> jelly: isto tako, razlika je velika izmedju fusera i nekog tko zna sto radi :P
<calmpitbull> eee pa da
<HmmZ0r> jelly: kako objasnjavas onda da sistemashi imaju zapravo najvece plate ? 
<calmpitbull> opet cete se smijat... al trebam nekakvo vodstvo,
<jelly> HmmZ0r: gledam u svoj isplatni listic i ne vjerujem sto si upravo napisao :-)
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> jelly: ali s obzirom na tvoje kolege mrezase i programere
<calmpitbull> ok decki...cime se vi bavite
<HmmZ0r> mora bi imat vise.
<jelly> HmmZ0r: ne nuzno; kod nas dvije osobe na slicnom radnom mjestu mogu imati drasticno razlicite place
<HmmZ0r> jelly: al ajmo generalizirat
<calmpitbull> opet vi o placama
<HmmZ0r> generalno security experti i sistemci (dba /unix) su najplaceniji u bransi
<HmmZ0r> se slazes ?
<jelly> recimo to ovako -- reci GDJE to sistemasi imaju najvece place u ITju i odmah mijenjam firmu
<calmpitbull> programer: imamm papir da znam c# i .net, sturo znam c++....
<calmpitbull> al me najvise zanima spajanje i protokoli i security
<calmpitbull> i to je to
<calmpitbull> i kaj bi to bilo
<calmpitbull> MREZAS?
<calmpitbull> ili
<HmmZ0r> da
<HmmZ0r> odlicno ce ti doci znanje i c-a ako ga imas isto :P
<calmpitbull> nemam
<obruT> jelly: ti bi odma za placom... ima nesto i u zadovoljstvu :)
<calmpitbull> zanimljivo je da sam na fakultetu al stavrno nemam pojam o c++, bas imam sturu znanje...pa kako do boljeg zanja (trazim tutorialea)
<calmpitbull> cplusplus je dobra stranica al trazim bolje
<calmpitbull> ako znate bio bi zahvalan
<HmmZ0r> c++ je zajeban prijatelju
<calmpitbull> jelly: sto se tice place...pa mislm, trebam samo z bmw 5, kucu  na tuskancu, 
<HmmZ0r> kreni sa pointerima
<HmmZ0r> :P
<calmpitbull> HmmZ0r: al moram naucit inace nema diplome ;)
<calmpitbull> mrzim te pintere
<jelly> calmpitbull: a ja bi ponija
<obruT> calmpitbull: bez pointera nema bmw-a :)
<HmmZ0r> pointer je valda najkorisnija stvar 
<HmmZ0r> calmpitbull: skines neki source sa neta i udri
<calmpitbull> orbuT: ima li lexus?
<calmpitbull> HmmZ0r: ma znam 
<calmpitbull> ocito cu morat jos jednom u prvi :(
<calmpitbull> a u meduvremenu trazit posel, rofl...pa smo na pocetku
<obruT> lexusa nema bez pointera na funkciju koja vraca pointer na funkciju, a za arugmente uzima pointer na funkciju koji za argument uzima pointer na niz pointera na char :)
<HmmZ0r> rofl
<calmpitbull> damn
<calmpitbull> int lexus;
<HmmZ0r> i tako si odradio posao koristeci 5 mb memorije :P
<calmpitbull> i gdje ti je destruktor
<HmmZ0r> calmpitbull: mislim da je to bila sala :P
<HmmZ0r> tako ti turbo pise kod, i ima secure job jel ga niko ne zna desifrirat :PPP
<calmpitbull> o tolko blesav opet nisam
<HmmZ0r> kad promjeni posao samo kaze 'sretno s pointerima' :DD
<igustin> HmmZ0r: baš si mu našao pravi primjer kao uzor :P :D
<calmpitbull> hvala
<obruT> HmmZ0r: za to trebas pisat u perlu, to nitko ne zna desifrirat, ni autor vlastitog koda ne zna desifrirat svoj kod
<calmpitbull> kazete da je c++ dobro zanti
<HmmZ0r> obruT: je, imam ja jedno 15 awk/sedova koji se vrte, isto je :PP
<calmpitbull> onda trebam pocet ucit ko konj
<HmmZ0r> odnosno nekkog shell koda sa 15 funckija i zivio rodjo :)
<calmpitbull> jel je netko gledao vijesti
<igustin> calmpitbull: baš tako, i vratit će ti se, i dobit ćeš posao znatno brže
<calmpitbull> igustin: drzim te za rijec
<igustin> kad stekneš određenu razinu tih znanja, javi se da te uputim na stalno otvorena radna mjesta
<HmmZ0r> obruT: kuzis fora je napises ogromno shell djubre, za koristenje jednostavno ono napises funkcija 1 pero danas sutra i onda odradi
<HmmZ0r> obruT: al kad treba mjenjat pusa bok :P
<calmpitbull> igustin: kaj se najvise gleda i trazi u c++
<calmpitbull> mislim kod posla
<calmpitbull> izrada aplikacija ili kaj
<HmmZ0r> pocni ti radije sa pythonom
<HmmZ0r> pa gradi na tome
<igustin> da, slažem se, C++ samo specifično, prije Java, Python, napredni PHP, Ruby etc
<igustin> ako pričamo o programiranju
<igustin> ali sistemaštvo sve, pogotovo security
<calmpitbull> al kada radimo na faksu sa c++
<igustin> Cisco isto
<igustin> C++ je OK, i dobri temelji za drugo, pogotovo za Javu
<calmpitbull> to mi je jasno
<igustin> kad jednom shvatiš principe programiranja i naučiš algoritme, u pravilu ti je svejedno u kojem jeziku radiš, i relativno se lako prilagodiš
<calmpitbull> to mi svi kazu
<dodobas> igustin: prvo koncepte... lisp, haskell, python, perl... a onda tek Å¡ljakerske programske jezike 
<igustin> u biti, dobar programer bi trebao prepoznati u kojem je jeziku najbolje riješiti konkretan problem, a ne sve rješavati u onome kojeg jedinog zna
<calmpitbull> damn
<calmpitbull> kolko je vama trabalo da dodijete do stanja u kojem ste sada
<calmpitbull> stanje=programer
<SilverSpace> uh sto se napricaste
<HmmZ0r> igustin: sounds like a java programer :)
<HmmZ0r> ajmo mi stavit databazu u array tako mi je lakse.
<HmmZ0r> calmpitbull: nemas stanja u IT, imas samo novo jos vise brze jace :)
<HmmZ0r> ako tako ne razmisljas zgazi te tehnologija ko mene :P
<calmpitbull> i ja sam stari konj...al nedam se
<obruT> calmpitbull: tesko je to za reci, neki od nas cackaju po programiranju jos od kraja osamdesetih tak da ono... :)
<igustin> nemojmo o "starosti" :)
<obruT> igustin je jos enigmu desifrirao u drugom svjeckom
<igustin> znam lika koji mi je s 32 godine u facu rekao "prestar sam da učim novo"
<HmmZ0r> u mladica ratka nema koda slatqa
<igustin> i ostao je bez posla
<HmmZ0r> rofl
<igustin> i dan-danas jedva preživljava štikanjem plain PHP-a
<HmmZ0r> a zadatak je bio, ako se smije znat ? :P
<igustin> zadatak?
<HmmZ0r> pa to 'novo' sto spominjes
<igustin> nije bio zadatak, u to vrijeme je već bilo krajnji trenutak iz klasičnog PHP-a ići korak naprijed u smjeru nekog PHP frameworka, jQueryja, AJAXA, i sličnog (da Pyhton/Railse ni ne spominjem), inače konkurencija ne čeka nego gazi s tim stvarima naprijed
<HmmZ0r> pa cek ako lik kuca php plain, pa framework mu samo olaksa, ispravi me ako grijesim
<igustin> da, točno
<jelly> Å¡trikanje za jedan web se jednostavno ne skalira
<igustin> ali to *ni danas* ne shvaća
<igustin> pričao sam neki dan s njime o Yii-u i sličnome, ~5 godina poslije ista priča
<HmmZ0r> jelly: zato dodas node u klaster i zivio rodjo :)
<HmmZ0r> uvik mozes bacit pare, to je laksa i jeftinija solucija od reprogramiranja nekog 'core' rijesenja 
<jelly> meni je prilično jasno da za 5-10 godina jedan sistemac će održavati 10-1000 strojeva više nego sada, i sve preko nekakvog change i configuration mgmta
<HmmZ0r> vec danas to radi 
<jelly> da, al još ne svuda ;-)
<HmmZ0r> cuj kad prerastes neki n broj strojeva 
<SilverSpace> copy paste
<HmmZ0r> jednostavno moras nesto takvo puknut
<jelly> ovisi koliko su homogeni
<HmmZ0r> zavisno je da o mnogo cimbenika
<igustin> HmmZ0r: ali da bi mu to *olakšalo*, najprije *to* mora naučiti, pobogu, tu je "problem"
<dodobas> imam ja kolegu, koje misli da je negova ferofksa diploma bogom dana, i da vise ne mora apsolutno nista uciti, njegova diploma ce sama zaraditi placu
<HmmZ0r> dodobas: pa da 'manager' :)
<dodobas> sva sreca, ne suradujem vise s njim
<HmmZ0r> samo jos nije skuzio da si ima jebat mater prvo u sistem sali jedno cenera :DD
<calmpitbull> decki hvala na informacijama
<calmpitbull> ako sam dobro skuzio.....
<dodobas> ako na googletu ne postoji rjesenje onda se problem ne moze rijesiti (tm)
<igustin> dodobas: taj može opstati na tržištu 2-4 godine max, nakon toga... burza
<HmmZ0r> jelly: ok su ti sustavi za pracenje hardware-a. Barem SNMP ako nista druga
<dodobas> igustin: ili firmica od oca
<HmmZ0r> ako prdne da ti tamo iskoci neko sranje i dojde na mail
<igustin> dodobas: oni koji u slučaju problema idu prvo guglat (pogotovo code snippete) dobijaju vritnjak, pogotovo ako na stolu i polici oko sebe imaju masu knjiga :-/
<igustin> dodobas: da, to ostaje kao opcija mnogima, ali samo za još par godina, ne puno više od toga ;)
<jelly> HmmZ0r: al to je nadzor ne odrzavanje
<HmmZ0r> jelly: i odrzavanje je ako mail ode vendoru :P
<calmpitbull> ako sam dobro skuzio....nauciti c++, pratiti nove stvari, citat knijige, radit programcice i programe, aplikacije....i sto je najbitnjije pricat na #ubuntu-hr
<jelly> i dolazi na sms ak je bitno ;-)
<HmmZ0r> je je :)
<HmmZ0r> dolazi meni na +94 odsto diska :P
<jelly> calmpitbull: najbitnije je skuzit da si usao u bransu gdje ucis nesto novo cijelo vrijeme dok ne odesh u pemziju
<igustin> jelly: da, potpisujem
<igustin> to prvo mora shvatiti i prihvatiti, tek onda može dalje
 * jelly trenutno nema ništa crveno na Nagios appletu
 * HmmZ0r je na GO f0k off :)
 * obruT nema nist crveno na ZenOSS appletu
<igustin> calmpitbull: ovdje ti je sigurno jedno od mjesta gdje možeš saznati koja znanja su "in", pa ti to može biti vodilja
<calmpitbull> jelly: to je jako ljepo receno.....mogu to stavit na desktop background
<dodobas> igustin: je... sad mu tatek ne da vecu placu, pa ide 'van' traziti posao... :)
 * SilverSpace nema trenutno nista pod jaja baciti :)
<obruT> calmpitbull: ak te zanima sto je "in" - java + spring framework + OSGI + eclipse virgo server :)
<HmmZ0r> ja te monitore imam u awku :P prati diskove, radi sar na diskove / cpuje i posalje na mail
<HmmZ0r> radi na svim unixodima i bok samo snimis u kron 
<HmmZ0r> ako predje granice jel nista special
<igustin> calmpitbull: a i konferencije tipa DORSCLUC su ti dobar pokazatelj što je in, i da dobiješ quick info o mnogo toga, mislim - za 300 kn 30+ sati predavanja je bagatela
<HmmZ0r> osim na Solarisu tamo ne radi
<HmmZ0r> :P
 * igustin nije da reklamiram, nego stvarno tako mislim
<calmpitbull> hvala na info
<HmmZ0r> nista dosla pica
<HmmZ0r> geeks get pussy too, ya know :P
<calmpitbull> bas gledam oglas za rad u sex-shopu...jebat ga lova je lova
<calmpitbull> ;)
<obruT> HmmZ0r: sta je to pussy ? :)
<rsedak> igustin: jesi poslusao podcast?
<obruT> calmpitbull: jel treba znat c++ ili mozes proc s javom ? :)
<rsedak> obruT: to je mackica, ili mala macka
<obruT> ma da ? :)
<calmpitbull> obruT: c++, moras znas pointere
<SilverSpace> rsedak: tko je zebe zajebo :)
<rsedak> ???
<SilverSpace> 14:46 <    rsedak> obruT: to je mackica, ili mala macka
<rsedak> SilverSpace: pša sam sebe :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> strudla
<igustin> rsedak: nisam još, al' je skinuto i čeka na slušanje ;)
<rsedak> :-)
<igustin> rsedak: hint - takve stvari ostavljam za auto i relacije >par km ;)
<rsedak> toje ok ako traje 59 min :-)
<SilverSpace> nije li ivoks ovo neki dan trazio http://www.ubuntuka.com/power-your-ubuntu-laptop-by-water-or-sun/
<SilverSpace> http://www.globalsolar.com/en/products/portable-solar-chargers/commercial/12-watt.html
<hbogner> $500 i $700
<hbogner> nekako sumnjam da je bas to trazio :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kvaliteta se placa
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r, e
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam (rootao) jos :)
<darkwood> pozz, danas sam upgrejdo ubuntu na natty i naravno da mi se grub2 po drugi put zamijenio
<darkwood> jel se moze kak grubu objasnit da winxp bude uvijek prvi na boot-u ? neovisno o kernelima, memtestima i sl. glupostima u boot loaderu
<jelly> grub2?
<darkwood> pa sta se nije grub updejto?
<SilverSpace> darkwood: naravno da moze
<darkwood> znam da mi se prije updejto grub i onda nisam vise mogao na stari nacin izmijenit
<SilverSpace> ubuntu help grub2
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SilverSpace> darkwood: StartUpManager
<SilverSpace> google svasta zna :)
<darkwood> ma znam, krivo sam ocekivo da si ovdje netko stavio da mu default bude winxp :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja ga ni nemam
<SilverSpace> darkwood: vidi ovo :) http://wiki.open.hr/wiki/GRUB_2
<darkwood> thx
<darkwood> Previous Linux versions
<darkwood> znam da ste mi dali naredbu za brisanje starog kernela
<darkwood> ali me zanima kako da obrisem stariji ubuntu, da mi se makne s gruba
<SilverSpace> kako mislis stari ubuntu
<SilverSpace> kaj imas instaliran stari i novi na posebnim particijama
<Zero-One> pozdrav svima!
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<Zero-One> eto i mene prvi put na iRCu..., nego, ima li C programera ovdje?
<Zero-One> ne?, ok... 
<SilverSpace> trenutno
<obruT> Zero-One: sta ce ti C sunce ti kalajsano ? :)
<darkwood> SilverSpace: pa kad sam napravio updejt grub order mi se promijenio
<Zero-One> hehe, obrut, pa s C-om radim cijeli zivot, ajde 3 godine :)
<darkwood> dodana je stavka 
<darkwood> submenu "Previous Linux versions" {
<darkwood> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-28-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<darkwood> a izmijenili su, kod prijasnjeg ubuntua je rekao Ubuntu, with old kernel
<darkwood> sad napise previous linux versions
<obruT> Zero-One: pa sta te muci s C-om ?
<darkwood>  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<darkwood> ii  linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic         2.6.35-28.50                               Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64
<darkwood> ii  linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic          2.6.38-8.42                                Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64
<darkwood> ii  linux-image-generic                   2.6.38.8.22                                Generic Linux kernel image
<darkwood> sta mu znaci ovaj generic linux kernel image?
<Zero-One> aaa, sta me muci... nego, pokusavam napraviti svoj irc client, al me nejde :)
<obruT> Zero-One: pa to bar ne bi trebalo biti tesko, protokol je koliko se sjecam poprilicno jednostavan
<Zero-One> moze par linkova?
<obruT> linkova na sto ? :) za klijent trebas znati protokol (pogledati po rfc-ovima), znati raditi sa socketima i odabrati neki od gui-a (za x-e neki widget set, cursese za cli ili nesto skroz low level)
<Zero-One> pa čemu gui, mogu uzet ncurses, zar ne?
<obruT> pa i cursesi su gui :)
<jelly> darkwood: to je virtualni paket koji će uvijek povlačiti najfriškiji pravi kernel paket, bez obzira hoće li najfriškiji u nekom trenu biti 2.6.38, ili 2.6.39 ili nešto treće
<Zero-One> da, tekstualni :)
<jelly> darkwood: pardon.  Nije virtualni nego metapackage.
<darkwood> oki, nista obriso sam stariji kernel, idem vidjet dal radi kak spada
<jelly> cijela poanta je da se stari kernel ne obriše automatski dok korisnik ne potvrdi da novi radi na njegovom sistemu... al kak si se odspojio nećeš vidjeti ovaj odgovor
<Zero-One> obrut, može pm?
<obruT> mozes probat :)
<darkwood> e, kako se zove ona komanda da napisem npr "path atop" i onda mi on da lokaciju atop-a?
<darkwood> da mislim da lokaciju executebla
<igustin> which
<igustin> locate
<darkwood> ovaj locate je bas trazilica
<darkwood> e which je
<calmpitbull> kdevelop dobar ili los? kaj je nabolje za radit applikacije
<Zero-One> kakve aplikacije?
<Zero-One> malo vise informacija...
<darkwood> incrontab
<darkwood> jel ima to opciju da kad se zavrsi skidanje fajlove u folder da izvrsi komandu
<darkwood> znaci, meni treba incrontab postavka, da gleda watch folder i kada se zavrsi pisanje u podfolderu da pokretene skriptu.sh podfolder
<chaky> igustin: dali ti je ovaj nesto poznat: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ncakelic/5127681753/sizes/l/in/set-72157625146814307/
<Zero-One> Dan ljudi!
<Zero-One> Nabavil sam pozivnice za jedan tracker (domaći), pa ako netko želi invite, pm... ;)
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo kad stavim .ogv  format na youtube video se ne vidi slika je zelena
<darkwood> ej ljudi, sta sve treba biti u cookiju da mi radi i sutra i prekosutra preko curl-a
<darkwood> exportam cookie, i danas radi, a mislim da vec sutra nebude radio
<igustin> chaky: LOL :D
<igustin> chaky: ne, pojma nemam, al' nekako mi malo slični na jednog lika s manje kose uopće, i ono što ima je malo više sijedo :D
<igustin> sliči*
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/2011/05/02/0395007.48.jpg
<ivoks> heh, stara fotomontaza
<SilverSpace> yep
<calmpitbull> vecer
<ivoks> ovo ozujsko limun je odvratno
<ivoks> ne znaju oni napraviti radler
<SilverSpace> u recordmydesktop mi ne radi mic
<SilverSpace> i nis korisnoga ne mogu naci
<SilverSpace> u skype radi
<ivoks> mozda je mutan?
<ivoks> mjutan
<SilverSpace> nije
<ivoks> recordmydesktop ne koristi puleaudio, cini se
<SilverSpace> da koliko vidim 
<SilverSpace> ne koristi
<ivoks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986966
<SilverSpace> probao sam taj jack ali nista
<SilverSpace> pojavi se u recordmydesktop ali nista
<ivoks> pa moras pulseaudio sloziti da koristi jack
<ivoks> (cini mi se)
<ivoks> istrazuj
<SilverSpace> http://stream-recorder.com/forum/recording-video-audio-using-gtk-recordmydesktop-and-t5508.html
<SilverSpace> ovo ne radi
<Neuromanc> ivoks ma ozujsko limun je bas super
<Neuromanc> mada je i karlovacko radler sasvim ok
<SilverSpace> nis od toga nisam probao
<ivoks> karovacko radler je neusporedivo bolji :)
<SilverSpace> karlovacko je meni odvratno smrdljivo pivo
<SilverSpace> m slatko m kad otvoris flasu smrdi
<SilverSpace> nikako natjerati recordmydesktop da snima audio
<SilverSpace> proradio ali zvuk je koma
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta se ti u pive mijesas, ti to ne smijes pit :P
<SilverSpace> treba probat da u neznanju ne umrem
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> woho, izasla 3. epizoda game of thrones
<Mmike> blj
<SilverSpace> bemti brasero
<SilverSpace> sjebo mi tri cd_a
<SilverSpace> i jedan dvd
<obruT> hbogner: sta izasla, vec je na disku i ceka gledanje :)
<hbogner> obruT, ja tek sad skuzio
<hbogner> izasla prije 16 sati
<SilverSpace> kaj vam je to
<chaky> hbogner: ja citam knjigu, pa onda gledam epizodu :)
<Mmike> sutra izlazi 101 serija koju gledam: chuck, castle, the event, sve jbmt
<hbogner> chaky, ja nedvano ponovno procitao sve objavlhjene knjige
<chaky> hbogner: ajde neka, evo ja tek poceo citati prvu
<hbogner> oh, imas ti jos sta citati
<hbogner> ja sve dvaput procitao
<hbogner> jednom davno, drugi put nedavno
<chaky> bravo!
 * chaky ode u korisnika postaviti novi server
<chaky> bye
<hbogner> sretno
 * SilverSpace gleda Monka
<SilverSpace> hebes svemirce i nestvarne likove
<SilverSpace> bemti tv koji se zgasi nakon nekog vremena kad ne diram daljinac
<ivoks> ajme ovaj novinar
<ivoks> kak se zove
<ivoks> puls hrvatske
<SilverSpace> BB
<ivoks> bilic
<ivoks> los je
<ivoks> prelos
<SilverSpace> kako kad
<ivoks> ma... kao pojava
<ivoks> ima taj napadacki stav
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> 'Vi se dr. Bosanac vratite u Vukovar!'
<ivoks> a 'zakljucak' emisije je napisao i prije nego je emisija pocela :)
<ivoks> pa cita s papira
<ivoks> lose, lose
<ivoks> i nije objektivan
<ivoks> koliko je latin bio na jednu stranu, toliko je ovaj na drugu
<ivoks> idem gledati Conana
<SilverSpace> hebate ovaj brasero kurcu ne valja 
<SilverSpace> snimi jedino audio cd kako treba
<SilverSpace> data cd sjebe
<SilverSpace> necu stsvit kde
<SilverSpace> kaj jos ima 
<SilverSpace> necu valjda nero stavljati 
<ivoks> pa ne znam
<ivoks> za kaj ti treba brasero?
<ivoks> za zaprzit podatke na cd?
<ivoks> ja koristim samo ovaj nautilusov alat
<ivoks> ne vidim potrebu za icim drugim
<SilverSpace> taj koristi brasero
<ivoks> od kad?
<SilverSpace> i isto sjebe cd
<SilverSpace> isprobano
<ivoks> idem gledat conana
<ivoks> nemam przilicu na laptopu pa ne przim tako cesto
<SilverSpace> evo nero uredno sprzio
<calmpitbull> pitanje u vezi razlicitih terminala
<calmpitbull> koje su razlike i naravno koji je najbolji i zasto
<jelly-hme> to je višemanje stvar ukusa 
<calmpitbull> samo to
<jelly-hme> da. neki su brzi, neki su prozirni, neki imaju tabove, neki podržavaju UTF-8, neki ne, neki se pridržavaju standardnih escape kodova, neki imaju izvrsnu emulaciju starih serijskih terminala, neki imaju podršku za antialiasirane fontove
<calmpitbull> ima neki popis terminala i kaj nude?
<jelly-hme> e -- neki dođu sa desktop enviromentom koji koristiš pa su dobro integrirani u isti
<calmpitbull> gledam ovaj byobu terminal
<jelly-hme> calmpitbull: kao http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_terminal_emulators ?
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> evo sony se ispricao
<jelly-hme> imaš PS3?
<calmpitbull> ne zato se smijem
<calmpitbull> imas ti
<jelly-hme> ne, zato me zaboli
<calmpitbull> mene isto
<calmpitbull> nisam konzolas
<calmpitbull> i ako igram, igram AA3
<calmpitbull> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266424 terminali
<calmpitbull> jos dobro da sam pogledal datum foruma
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-03
<calmpitb1ll> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> kako se un-joinat sa recimo win 2 na irrsu
<HmmZ0r> kako mislis unjointat, izvadit ga van u novi terminal prozor ili ?
<calmpitbull> pa da se disconnectam sa cannela
<calmpitbull> koji je u /win 2
<budz0r> calmpitbull: odes na win 2
<budz0r> calmpitbull: i onda opalis /window close
<calmpitbull> nice
<calmpitbull> thx
<budz0r> calmpitbull: np
<HmmZ0r> ili skraceno /wc :)
<calmpitbull> kada radis aplikaciju jeli potrebno obratiti paznju na font
<calmpitbull> mislim kaj se dogodi ak font nije na kompu
<calmpitbull> ima li to ikakve veze
<HmmZ0r> fontovi su i licencirani neki jel
<HmmZ0r> onda fino koristis neke besplatne fontove i includas ih u svoju app
<calmpitbull> okidoki
<calmpitbull> vjerujes il ne radim prvi app
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> prvi koji bas trebam
<calmpitbull> pa cemo vidjet
<calmpitbull> netko u qt creatoru
<calmpitbull> zanimljivo...ovaj unity docky se ne mice
<calmpitbull> dali se moze splitat window na dva dijela da imam dva kanala ujednom terminalu
<HmmZ0r> calmpitbull: prijatelju http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup#c2
<calmpitbull> danke
<HmmZ0r> sve je tamo
<calmpitbull> thx
<MmikeMRMA> HmmZ0r, sto me trebase neki dan?
<HmmZ0r> ma htio te pitat jel imas razlog zasto kompajlises PG
<HmmZ0r> a ne koristis pakete 
<Mmike> zato sto nema 9.0 u paketima
<Mmike> pogotovo nema 9.1beta1 :)
<dodobas> Mmike: izmisljas...
<dodobas> sigurno ima u nekom ppa ili kako vec... :P
<HmmZ0r> da nema paket za 9.0 hard to belive
<Mmike> pa, nema :)
<Mmike> nema ofisl
<Mmike> plus, draze mi je kad si sam to slozim, ono sto debian/ubuntu naprave sa: /etc/postgres/8.4/main i inim mi je malo overheadljivo
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: jel ti koristis praksu da imas onaj pg_xlock il kako vec na posebnom spindlu
<HmmZ0r> xlog 
<Mmike> jeps, WAL logove drzim odvojeno
<Mmike> gdje mogu i gdje ima potrebe, dakako
<Mmike> tamo gdje je postgres za SMSove i slicno, tamo je odvojen na raid1 diskovima, posebna patricija od 1 G na pocecima diskova (ostatak koristim za glupe backupe povremene)
<HmmZ0r> kewl, kolko gledam taj pg, filozofija nije puno drugacija od oracla
<Mmike> iako je pao promet SMSova pa vise nije bitno :)
<HmmZ0r> ista ili slicana praksa, data index odvojeni, tablespacei ako treba isto... sve u svemu svidja mi se.
<SilverSpace> vidim vidim HmmZ0r se druzio sa Mmike :)) pa se zarazio sa PG
<SilverSpace> :))
<HmmZ0r> ma ne samo me zanima, jer se nisam koristio nicim osim gayarcle
<calmpitbull> pitanje ui->step1->setText(ui->imeP->text()); e sada recimo da zelim nadodat tome imeP nesto napisano po defaultu...kako
<calmpitbull> kaj moram taj step1 sredit kao array
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: pitas na krivom kanalu :))
<HmmZ0r> super nakon chromium updatea sad mi popa keyring za svaki sajt koji ima login
<HmmZ0r> o jebote bog.
<SilverSpace> da mrzim to
<SilverSpace> i nece zapamtiti
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: hvala ti, rofl...sada moram i kanale trazit
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> jutar
<SilverSpace> sale: indicator-datetime u tray je citavi preveden ali u tray pokazuje i dalje dane na Inglish
<SilverSpace> rsedak: jutar
<Mmike> hoh
<SilverSpace> sale: u kalendaru su dani na hrvatskom
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, jeps, super je postgres :) fali mu jos par stvari, al' sveusvemu vrlo izvrsna i pouzdana baza
<rsedak> Mmike si bolje?
<Mmike> rsedak, jeps
<rsedak> \o/
<Mmike> rsedak, no temperature today, ne boli zeludac, samo imam ucestala 'praznjenja crijeva'
<Mmike> da ne kazem 'proljev' ili 'serem k'o vidra' :)
<Mmike> noc ned-pon sam mislio da cu umrijeti
<rsedak> to je ok kod viroza
<Mmike> Ma nije viroza opce!
<rsedak> sutra ces bit ko novi
<Mmike> Nego sjebo zeludac sa mladim lukom! :(
<Mmike> I dobio neki kufer, nesto, kortikolatrazol, nemam pojma, nesto takvog, i inekciju anti-povracina, i spavao jucer vecinu dana
<igustin> Mmike: :bljuv: postaješ gori od FB statusa osnovnoškolaca :P
<Mmike> igustin, ae :) to su te godine :) jos malo, pa kad me Alcjhajmr dohvati... :)
<igustin> Mmike: btw, jesam li ti rekao da DC2011 ne priznaje liječničke ispričnice, već samo HULK-ov Sud časti? :D
<Mmike> igustin, makar me nosili i citali mi trzaje zjenice, doci cu :)
<Mmike> Jedino imam fakat problem, skratio sam na 10 slajdova, svaki po dvije minute, i nema smisla nikakvog :) Tako da moram jos jednu reorganizaciju napraviti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja to prezivio prije dva dana :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mladi luk ? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, upogonio sam CF karticu :) doduse, nakaradno, al' za prvu ruku radi vrlo ok
<SilverSpace> ma nemam pojma
<rsedak> Mmike: Ne,  trzanje zjenica 
<SilverSpace> bolio zaludac i dezurstvo na wc
<rsedak> eto kad jedete maldi luk
<rsedak> uh moram potpisati racune
<SilverSpace> rsedak: da bar jesam
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Unable to get a GeoClue client! Geolocation based timezone support will not be available.
<SilverSpace> hajde prevedite mi ovo
<SilverSpace> lol pazi ikone https://launchpad.net/ubuntu Ubuntu Drivers 
<HmmZ0r> Nemogucnost dohovata GeoClue klijent, vremenska zona utemeljena na geolokaciji nece biti dostupna :D
<SilverSpace> konj
<rsedak> ha?
<igustin> Mmike: ...ma makar sjedio na kemijskoj Å¡koljci ispred prezentacije i 100 ljudi u dvorani :P
<Mmike> igustin, no worries :)
<rsedak> pa ovce su sada popularne
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: sta si se otrova s mladim lukom ? 
<HmmZ0r> kako je to moguce, de pojasni
<SilverSpace> Oneiric jebote naziv
<Mmike> pa nisam se otrovao
<Mmike> nego sam valjda alergican
<Mmike> ili koji kufer
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> na luk
<Mmike> zadnjih godinu dana cca imam bed s mladim lukom, al' kak ga slabo jedem nisam valjda skuzio
<HmmZ0r> ili alergija ili
<HmmZ0r> trovanje olovom
<HmmZ0r> :D
<Mmike> i ubio se u nedjelju kod starog na rucku, janjetina i to
<Mmike> i umro
<SilverSpace> ni luk jeo ni luk mirisao ali serem ko grlica
<Mmike> kad jedem crveni luk onda tocno skuzim dal' je luk los ili ne (recimo, uz cevape i to)
<calmpitbull> ima irc na onoj strani?
<Mmike> al' ovaj mladi luk tak fin bio...
<SilverSpace> aha janjetina je to kriva
<HmmZ0r> kapulica mlada
<SilverSpace> kakav luk :9
<HmmZ0r> nista puqnes anti-alergenski lijek i na janjetinu 
<HmmZ0r> meni nikad nista od te hrane, jedino ako popijem 45 gemista
<HmmZ0r> :)
<calmpitbull> zebo te qt creator
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, jeps, i meni bilo tako, al' eto
<Mmike> prvo je pocelo s krastavcima, pa s paprikom, sad i luk mladi...
<Mmike> tja
<HmmZ0r> oces rec da si ostario
<HmmZ0r> :)
<jelly> Mmike: to vise zvuci kao neka metabolicna finta nego alergije
<Mmike> jelly, kak' to mislis?
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, a e :) 
<SilverSpace> di ima dobar printer servis za xerox
<jelly> krastavci, paprika, luk, zvuci mi kao da je povezano
<Mmike> jelly, a vajlda nekako... naime, meni su zuc izvadili pred 5-6 godina, jedno pol godine prije toga sam prestao jesti papriku i krastavce (svjeze - kiseli nisu nikakav bed). 
<Mmike> a luk mladi sam do pred godinu-dve uredno jeo
<HmmZ0r> cuj ako su mu davali kortikosteroide
<Mmike> a mislim, kaj sad, jos je toliko toga fino ostalo
<HmmZ0r> onda je metabolicka reakcija
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, ma nisu kortikosteroidi nego neki drugi kufer
<Mmike> ili mozda jesu?
<Mmike> pojma nemam :)
<HmmZ0r> s njima supresiras imunolosku rekaciju kolko je meni poznato
<HmmZ0r> zato se i koristi kod alergija, transplantacija organa i to
<HmmZ0r> to ti uglavnom daju kad - ne znaju sto ti je :P
<HmmZ0r> namazite vi ovu fleku ovom kortikosteroidskom mascu, pacemo vidit :D
<SilverSpace> ja ne smijem banane jest
<SilverSpace> zaludac me rastura 
<SilverSpace> kazu zalucana alergija na banane
<rsedak> Sa drugog kanala by nvucinic: http://wiki.gleducar.org.ar/images/d/db/SL-vidas_paralelas-hr.pdf
<igustin> 80% predviđenih mjesta za sudionike DORS/CLUC 2011 je već rezervirano. Tko ozbiljno razmišlja o dolasku, neka požuri na dorscluc.org.
<calmpitbull> dolazim kao predavac
<Mmike> igustin, e, a, u, jel' se ja moram prijaviti kao predavac ako bih sjedio tamo, ili?
<rsedak> Mmike naravno, predavaci imaju besplatan upad na ostala predavanja
<Mmike> da, al' dal' moram rezervirati mjesto?
<igustin> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> kul :)
<igustin> ali možeš platiti svejedno, altruizma radi ;)
<sale> SilverSpace: ocito se povlace neki stringovi iz drugog paketa ;-)
<SilverSpace> sale: da hebem im to se nikada ne zna
<calmpitbull> bas me briga za predavanja, samo da dobijem besplatnu  maju
<calmpitbull> rofl
<Mmike> calmpitbull, kaj predajes?
<igustin> ? ;)
<calmpitbull> pa kaj neznas
<calmpitbull> procitaj program
<obruT> predavat ce o programiranju u QT-u :)
<igustin> calmpitbull: afaik, nemamo pitbullove među predavačima
<igustin> možda među izbacivačima ;)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, a kak se zoves ti? :)
<Mmike> nema 'qt' medj' rasporedom
<calmpitbull> Mmike: molim te Marko Šutlerić
 * Mmike je u suzama sad
<calmpitbull> da ti sredim upad
<igustin> Mmike: opet luk? :S
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> Sutleric me odusevio
<calmpitbull> kaj si bio prosle godine....govorio sam o ubuntu 11.04 alfa, i arbuntu
<calmpitbull> Mmike: dodi...moja predavanja su uvijek zanimljiva
<Mmike> tomy! :)
<Mmike> 15-07-2010;
<Mmike> sve na tvz-u u roku, fuckyeah!
<Mmike> hahahaha :)
<Tomiyama> majkovichu
<Tomiyama> sta me fingeras
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGSzjzuwjJU
<Mmike> Tomiyama, :) pa, nisam dugo nikog, eto :)
<darkwood> stavim alias hihi='history' u .bashrc i kad ukucam hihi veli mi commant not found
<calmpitbull> moze li latop baterija biti tolko prazna da ni nakon 5 mon nije vise ao 1%
<igustin> calmpitbull: da, može biti tako loša, izgubi kapacitet
<calmpitbull> bas me zanima....sada sam zgasio laptop i ostavio da se puni
<calmpitbull> jos dobro da nije moj
<SilverSpace> darkwood: jesi ga ponovo ucitao
<rsedak> darkwood: odnosno, jesi li se odlogirao i ponovno ulogirao?
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ne treba
<SilverSpace> samo ucita ponovo .bashrc
<rsedak> SilverSpace: ja to znam, ali mu zleim objasniti kada se to koristi
<rsedak> u praksi
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> a moras mu napisati: Izvrsi naredbu 'source ~/.bashrc'
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ako dodajes alias preko komandne linije dal i onda treba 'source ~/.bashrc'
<darkwood> nisam :D
<darkwood> kako se ocita ponovo .bashrc?
<rsedak> SilverSpace: ne treba
<HmmZ0r> SilverSpace: ne
<HmmZ0r> lol
<HmmZ0r> :)
<rsedak> darkwood: Izvrsi naredbu 'source ~/.bashrc'
<SilverSpace> darkwood: jel ti citas kaj smo govorili gore
<rsedak> rucak
<igustin> SilverSpace: svaku drugu ;)
<HmmZ0r> ne mora ni ucitat, samo ugasi konzolu i otvori opet
<darkwood> procito sam sve osim predzadnje lajne, super hvala
<SilverSpace> igustin: :)
<igustin> ma reboota i radit će ;) The MS way! :P
<HmmZ0r> ne seri :D
<igustin> HmmZ0r: ke? želiš reći da *neće* raditi nakon reboota? :O :P
<Mmike> tko tu perl kuzi?
<Mmike> onak, solidno? :)
<SilverSpace> ma ne vrijedi ni reboot treba ga ugasiti i pricekat pet minuta :)
<HmmZ0r> turbo brijem
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: al sumnjam da ce ti neko gledat perl kod koji lici na tcp dump
<HmmZ0r> ;)
<HmmZ0r> uostalom gospodo what's wrong with . .bashrc :)
<HmmZ0r> ovaj unix.com forumi su najbolji alat za ucenje ikad.
<HmmZ0r> samo pratis, malo odgovaras ako znas, ak ne vidis odmah 
<igustin> HmmZ0r: nothing, osim Å¡to trigerira gomilu novih pitanja :-/
<HmmZ0r> igustin: stvarno je potreban jedan man source :)
<igustin> http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml <- preporučam
<igustin> darkwood: ^^^
<HmmZ0r> igustin: znas koja fali komanda ? :)
<HmmZ0r> stat :P
<igustin> a dalje onda na http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/abs-guide.pdf
<igustin> HmmZ0r: ;)
<HmmZ0r> pda, korisna komada ful 
<igustin> mislio sam da ciljaš na fork bomb :-/
<HmmZ0r> ne bavim se fork bombom
<HmmZ0r> uostalom, iole ozbiljno iskonfan linux/unix nebi smio to dopustit da se skrsi stroj.
<HmmZ0r> doduse uz danasnje aplikacije i njihove preporuke za kernel parametre 
<HmmZ0r> nego da pitam ja vas nesto
<HmmZ0r> ovaj ARG_MAX od 128k
<HmmZ0r> ma nista jezik sam pregrizo.
<igustin> :)
<HmmZ0r> igustin: ti kucas u tim monti pajton javi i to jel
<HmmZ0r> jel postoji limitacija unutar koda kolko mozes predat nekoj funkciji npr.
<igustin> HmmZ0r: ?
<SilverSpace> di je civija sa svojim komandama :))
<HmmZ0r> tipa u shellu imam 128k za predat argumenata jel
<igustin> HmmZ0r: ne, na kodiram ti ja u tome baš na dnevnoj bazi :-/
<HmmZ0r> ili vise ovisno o konfiguraciji i sl.
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, postoji
<Mmike> u Cu, kad ne pazis oko toga, dobijes buffer overflow :)
<igustin> HmmZ0r: ali zašto bi ti to bio limit?
<Mmike> sto se fino znalo iskoristavati :)
<HmmZ0r> igustin: kernel neda vise.
<igustin> HmmZ0r: uvijek možeš proslijediti na drugi način
<HmmZ0r> igustin: sad ti mene zajebajes :D
<HmmZ0r> igustin: znam da moze 
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: jel to limit stacka ?
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, u Cju, da
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: kako da mi se useri u irssi prikazuju svaki svoje boje
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, iako, mosh overflowat i heap :)
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: a recimo u javi bi to bila JVM memorijski limit ?
<SilverSpace> naso
<HmmZ0r> SilverSpace: veze nemam, al prepostavljam da imas neki .pl na irssi stranicama
<SilverSpace> da
<HmmZ0r> zadnji dan godisnjeg, pijem radler, pusim frulu sjedeci u gatjama.
<HmmZ0r> zivio raspored!
<HmmZ0r> inace, radler ne valja nista :D
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, nisam bas najtocnije rekao ono gore :)
<HmmZ0r> aj Mmike nemoj me zajebavat, znas da asm ja needuciran :P
<gorski> pomoć, kako naći internu ip adresu, adresu mog routera?
<gorski> probao ifconfig, eth0 mi izbaci neke hexdec vrijednosti
<SilverSpace> ifconfig
<SilverSpace> aa od rutera
<gorski> e
<gorski> imam optinet i 192.168.2.1 nije
<HmmZ0r> koje je tvoja adresa
<SilverSpace> 1.1
<gorski> moja je 89.201.183.237
<igustin> default gateway ruta?
<igustin> gorski: ali to je vanjska? :S
<gorski> default route: 89.201.176.1
<HmmZ0r> gorski: ne, sto ti pise za sucelje eth0 kad ukucas ifconfig eth0 pod inet addr:
<igustin> a koja je onda od tvog računala? :O
<HmmZ0r> igustin: mozda nema ruter :P
<igustin> HmmZ0r: pita od rutera, ne od njegovog interfejsa
<gorski> ovo pise pod inet: fe80::204:61ff:fe66:f5f/64
<HmmZ0r> to je pod inet6 ili ?
<gorski> inet6 addr
<HmmZ0r> a samo inet addr ?
<igustin> gorski: što ti zadnje napiše na route -n
<igustin> alo!
<gorski> 89.201.176.1
<igustin> ifconfig ne prikazuje adresu rutera
<igustin> gorski: jel' to adresa tvog rutera?
<igustin> trebala bi biti
<igustin> Å¡to je... wierd :S
<gorski> to piše pod gateway zadnji red kad ukucam route -n ostale adrese su 0
<igustin> ok, jel' to ono što tražiš?
<igustin> ili ne znaš koji IP uopće tražiš?
<SilverSpace> :)
<HmmZ0r> kuzis ima modem 
<HmmZ0r> :P
<igustin> i javnu IP adresu na svom računalu?
<igustin> nice :D
<igustin> ajmo sad opletite nmap po njemu :P
<gorski> nemojte se ljutiti, ako sam krivo postavio pitanje zanima me setup od mog adsl-"modema"
<igustin> gorski: ne ljutimo, pokušavamo te shvatiti
<gorski> imam edimax 7084a
<gorski> i htio bih uci u njegove postavke
<gorski> jel sad bolje?
<igustin> si probao u browser upisati 89.201.176.1?
<igustin> i koji je tvoj ISP?
<igustin> Optima?
<gorski> upisao sam i kaže connection timeout
<gorski> da
<SilverSpace> kaj je to cudo u bridge modu rada
<igustin> a možeš na net?
<gorski> naravno
<igustin> SilverSpace: pa izgleda :S
<HmmZ0r> gorski: jel mozes paste route -n 
<HmmZ0r> i ifconfig
<gorski> samo tren
<HmmZ0r> na pastebin da nas iluminiras
<igustin> ima sestru taj koji je konfigurirao taj modem/router? :D
<igustin> gorski: jesi ga ti inicijalno konfigurirao ili si takvog dobio?
<SilverSpace> hebemu google kaze da mu je default 192.168.2.1
<gorski> http://pastebin.com/vQgHynkR
<igustin> SilverSpace: možda nije nakon što prođe kroz ruke Optiminin sistemaca ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: da znam
<SilverSpace> :)
<gorski> ma ovaj je bio kad mene nije bilo doma, a sestru neznam dal ima :)
<igustin> ako je pretpostavka točna, takve treba na Goli otok, odmah :P
<igustin> gorski: zar ti ne mogu oni iz Podrške remote prebaciti uređaj u normalan router mod a NAT-om?
<gorski> uglavnom, ako resetam router cu moc postaviti postavke na njemu da se kopca automatski?
<gorski> ok, nazvati cu pa pitati
<igustin> to sam Bog zna :-/
<HmmZ0r> to moras njih pitat
<gorski> mislim da nemaju podrsku za lin
<HmmZ0r> gorski: jos bolje probas drugi ruter
<HmmZ0r> izkonfat za optimin dsl ako imas
<gorski> nazalost ne
<igustin> gorski: to nema veze s Linuxom, već sa zdravom pameću onoga tko je to konfigurirao :-/
<gorski> oke, svejedno hvala
<igustin> i nadam se da ovi portovi koje ti vidim nisu istina... :S
<gorski> :)
<igustin> gorski: iskreno - teško ti možemo pomoći dok njihov support ne napravi nešto 
<gorski> off cousrse
<gorski> course
<gorski> il kako vec
<HmmZ0r> gorski: pa sto si platio odnosno uzeo ?
<Tomiyama> gorski: a koji ti je cilj? zasto zelis uopce uci u router?
<igustin> Tomiyama: pravo pitanje zašto želi svoj komp izložiti svijetu :-/
<gorski> pa imam problemcic da se ne kopca svaki put pri bootanju, pa bi volio da je uvijek ukopcan, jer i nekad pukne veza
<gorski> a i nekad
<darkwood> Kako mu objasniti da ako je file .avi da koristi MTN za .avi datoteku, a ako je .mkv da kroisti mtn za .mkv file http://pastie.org/private/krq2awdmhmq4jrgorzu41q
<HmmZ0r> darkwood: koji ti je output od ls-a ?
<HmmZ0r> jel vise clanova ?
<HmmZ0r> ili samo jedan
<HmmZ0r> u svakom slucaju koristi case $SAMPLE in ; mkv) $MTN -f $FONT $OPT -o .sample.jpg *.avi itd.
<igustin> prijave za DC2011 zatvorene zbog popunjenja 100%
<HmmZ0r> i ne znam sto ce ti ` ?
<darkwood> tako sam vidio da su zavrsavali skripte `
<HmmZ0r> to krivo vidis 
<HmmZ0r> `15:22 < HmmZ0r> ili samo jedan
<HmmZ0r> 15:24 < HmmZ0r> u svakom slucaju koristi case $SAMPLE in ; mkv) $MTN -f $FONT  $OPT -o .sample.jpg *.avi itd.
<HmmZ0r> sori krivo sam pjesta
<HmmZ0r> $MTN -f $FONT $OPT -o .sample.jpg *.avi tu su ti nepotrebni ` inace bolje ce izgledat ako pises $( razumljivje jel
<SilverSpace> igustin: koliko je to ljudi
<SilverSpace> bude*
<Mmike> woooooooo, naso sam produzni IDE kabl :) 
<Mmike> wo wo wo wo :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di si uspio
<Mmike> SilverSp1ce, na njuzima, lik neki ima
<Mmike> 20 kuna ce mi uzet za to, al' nekad
<Mmike> neka :)
<SilverSpace> dobro je da ima
<Mmike> sad gledam jel' mi se isplati kupiti x266 karticu
<Mmike> il' je marginalno brza od x133
<SilverSpace> to ti ne znam nisam probao
<Mmike> jer ovo je spornjikavo
<Mmike> al' nije kraj svijeta
<Mmike> nist.
<Mmike> moram ic 
<SilverSpace> trebala bi biti
<Mmike> brb
<SilverSpace> sporo ?? ma da :)
<ivoks> ak bi se sad priblizio vatri
<ivoks> mislim da bi planuo u stotinki
<ivoks> ko da me netko zalio domestosom
<calmpitbull> ako je baterija tolko prazna da vec 15 min pokazuje 1% a puni se....mogu zakljucit da je otisla
<SilverSpace> http://files.dibon.net/server.jpg
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ili ti punjac ne radi
<ivoks> Kad su autori članka zatražili od jedne tvrtke da poveća cijenu jedne svoje haljine iz kataloga s 34 dolara na 39, potražnja za tom haljinom povećala se za trećinu, što je na najbolji mogući način dokazalo pravu moć devetke.
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> rijec je o .99 cijenama
<ivoks> 9,99 se smatra jeftinim, dok se 10 smatra skupim
<SilverSpace> kad gledas da je to devet a ne deset
<ivoks> S druge strane, postoje trgovine koje stavljaju pune cijene na proizvode. Kao primjer navode trgovine J. Crewa i Ralpha Laurena – oni na svoje proizvode stavljaju okruglu cijenu, a na odjeću koja je na sniženju stavljaju cijenu s nastavkom ,99.
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> sve je pocelo jos 1876
<ivoks> kada su jedne novine u chigacu spustene sa 3 na 2,99
<ivoks> prodaja je toliko skocila da su prodavaonice ostale bez penija
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> mislim da cu promijeniti cijene za turisticku ponudu :)
<ivoks> 749 umjesto 750
<ivoks> 499 umjesto 500
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 799
<SilverSpace> imamo svjetsku prvakinju u te-kvon-dou!
<SilverSpace> Ana četri noge
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: fakat nemam nijednu ikonu na desktopu
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: http://slike.hr/slike/d/dosada_31702.png
<calmpitbull> ma znas da sa ispitival ak mozes stavit na desktop ikone
<SilverSpace> pa mozes
<calmpitbull> koji je ovaj wiget sa desne strane
<SilverSpace> conky
<calmpitbull> jos jedno pitanje za danas...i onda prestanem
<calmpitbull> koji shell je za vas dobar
<SilverSpace> Mishellin
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> ja misilm da je baterija otisla k vragu
<calmpitbull> kak mrzim te acere
<calmpitbull> koji je to sljam
<Tomiyama> aCHer
<calmpitbull> kliknes enter i pola tipkovnice ti se udubi
<calmpitbull> najradije bi odsrafil tipkovnicu...pa je onda podboltal sa cackalicam
<SilverSpace> ivoks: Hokej: Slovenija - Njemačka 
<SilverSpace> bome Slovenci vode u prvoj trecini 1:0
<calmpitbull> pa logicno
<SilverSpace> kaj
<ivoks> na sptvu je sranje od hnla
<calmpitbull> jebat ga Slovenci su zakon
<SilverSpace> njemci su dobili Ruse
<SilverSpace> i Slovake
<SilverSpace> Kristan brani
<SilverSpace> protiv rusa nije
<SilverSpace> prilika za slo igrac vise
<ivoks> zasto to sptv ne prenosi, mamu im
<Mmike> SilverSp1ce, jel' kisa?
<Mmike> ivoks, master-master u mysqlu, auto_increment_increment se koristi u tom slucaju? 
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<ivoks> ali i auto_increment_offset
<ivoks> jel zelis da jedan krene od 1, a drugi od 2
<ivoks> pa jedan ima offset 1 a drugi 2
<Mmike> jeps, kuzim, thnx
<ivoks> nemoj zaboraviti i server-id postaviti
<ivoks> sptv reklamira hokej, ali ne prenose
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> u 18:00 finska - latvija snimka
<ivoks> nes ti tekme
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di kiša :)
<SilverSpace> nema je
<SilverSpace> 2:=
<SilverSpace> 0
<SilverSpace> ticar
<Mmike> SilverSp1ce, ma ubuntu mi veli da je thunderstorm u zagrebu, a znam da to kod tebe hoce kad je kod mene suncano, pa pitam
<Mmike> ivoks, sve5 
<SilverSpace> ideš kaj je ovo vani ruši vjetar drvece
<SilverSpace> ne mogu vrata od sobe otvoriti
<igustin> FYI: prijave za DC2011 ponovo aktivirane
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji si ti coprnjak ovdje vjetar rastura
<Mmike> SilverSp1ce, nisam ja, ubuntu je :)
<SilverSpace> cujem negdje u susjedstvu staklo prozori 
<Mmike> SilverSp1ce, daj fotku neku, ili jos bolje filmic!
<SilverSpace> smirilo se
<SilverSpace> ali nis ne pada
<SilverSpace> kak bi se prevelo Pressure za vrijeme tlak ili pritisak  mislim da je tlak zraka
<SilverSpace> mph bi bila brzina
<Mmike> Pritisak = tlak :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tlak zraka
<SilverSpace> pritisak zraka ne bi islođ
<igustin> SQLite ebook za 15.99$ -> http://oreil.ly/knpbTQ
<Mmike> Sigurno ima negdje :)
<ivoks> The software company Novell Inc. laid off a large portion of their workforce Monday leaving many workers at the Provo branch out of work.
<ivoks> “We were not told. We were just brought in today and were were told our jobs were gone,” said Adolphson.
<SilverSpace> 2:2 produzeci
<ivoks> ma daj?
<ivoks> a ja gledam finska-latvija
<SilverSpace> Kristan bio lud kod izjadnacebja
<SilverSpace> odbijanac 
<ivoks> "It looks like Apple will be using Intel as a main processor manufacturer to power the iPad, iPod touch, and the iPhone. Apple, who currently uses Samsung, will focus on making a switch to Intel within a year."
<SilverSpace> od bande iza gola
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> aplikacije samo ogranicene na apple
<ivoks> zanima me kako ce to apple prijeci s arm na intel procesor
<ivoks> pretpostavljam da im samsung radi arm-ove
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> bit ce 'aplikacije koje su bile za iphone5, nece vise raditi na iphone 6'
<ivoks> osim toga, nece vise biti updatea za stare telefone
<SilverSpace> ma tko bi to znao 
<SilverSpace> tko koga vise sudi
<ivoks> ah, ne...
<ivoks> rijec je o tome tko ce raditi procesore po appleovoj specifikaciji
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> a5 je ipak arm
<SilverSpace> bemti aplikaciju kad vuse jedan srting ko zna od kuda
<SilverSpace> ode bin u legenda
<SilverSpace> kao i bruce lee
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> di mi je /etc/network/interfaces?!
<SilverSpace> koja drama kod raspucavanja penala
<ivoks> a to je lutrija
<ivoks> s kristanom slovenija ima i sanse
<SilverSpace> izgubili
<SilverSpace> biloo jeno desetak penala
<ivoks> tja
<SilverSpace> Mmike: toga vise nema
<Mmike> a ima
<Mmike> al' sam ja slijep
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nece nitko kupit moj laptop
<rsedak> SilverSpace: Ja imam i viska laptopa
<SilverSpace> i ja :)
<SilverSpace> U prošloj godini u otoke uloženo 1,317 milijardi kuna
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima kud je to otislo
<igustin> u Sejšelske možda, u offshore firme nečije
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> true true
<SilverSpace> da u koje otoke :)
<rsedak> igustin: za tebe http://blog.eventbrite.com/social-commerce-2
<rsedak> mozda ipak otvorim taj FB account
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja sigurno necu
<chaky> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.38-8-generic |  Quad Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz 1603.000 MHz | Bogomips: 19200.45 | Mem: 2912/3961M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 1191.87G Free: 149.75G | Procs: 182 | Uptime: 1 hr 37 mins 8 secs  | Load: 0.01 0.09 0.13  | Vpenis: 485.8 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2) @ 1920x1080 (32 bpp) | eth0: In: 1.57G Out: 104.57M 
<SilverSpace> chaky: kaj je to
<SilverSpace> novi stroj
<chaky> ma gledam ovu skriptu
<ivoks> woho
<ivoks> gle latvijku
<ivoks> fini gol
<igustin> glede FB... sve je to stvar kako sam sebi postaviš - ako inače gubiš vrijeme, gubit ćeš ga i na FB, ali ako u svemu imaj mjeru i tražiš korisne informacije i kontakte, FB može biti i te kako koristan
<ivoks> o da
<ivoks> reklama :)
<igustin> ne samo direktna, već i indirektna
<Neuromanc> :)
<igustin> meni je apsurdno kad neki tviteraši pljuju po FB, a dnevno pošalju stotine beskorisnih tvitova
<igustin> filter čudesa radi
<ivoks> ja sam slozio da kada tvitam, sve ode na face
<ivoks> da ne moram oboje :)
<igustin> sve je to ok dok postaš umjereno i korisno
<igustin> ali ako je >80% Å¡um, onda *cut*
<dodobas> ma odmah cut....
<dodobas> i ovako je previse suma :D
<ivoks> Suomi is a Finnish word that most commonly refers to Finland or Suomi
<ivoks> no shit
<rsedak> hm da li na FB mozes imati kanale, za razlicita podrucja?
<ivoks> ha?
<rsedak> npr. jedan kanal za posao drugi za hoby
<rsedak> pitam jer neznam o FB nista
<ivoks> imas account
<ivoks> tvoj osobni
<ivoks> i onda mozes osnovati 'stranice'
<ivoks> recimo, stranicu svoje firme
<ivoks> i tamo pozivas ljude koji su vezani uz to podrucje
<ivoks> sav tvoj nastup na toj stranici ce se 'vidjeti' kao nastup firme
<ivoks> npr...
<ivoks> ja imam svoj osobni profil i imam stranicu za Jamming Adventures
<ivoks> sto god ja postam na tu stranicu, pise da je 'Jamming Adventures napisao to to i to'
<ivoks> i na toj stranici se okupljaju ljudi koje zanima samo to
<ivoks> oni ne vide sto ti inace radis i pises
<ivoks> osim ako ti nisu i osobni prijatelji
<rsedak> odlicno, to me zanima, hvala znaci jedan acc i vise "stranica"
<ivoks> da
<rsedak> tnx
<rsedak> ma imam ideja, samo ih treba tealizirati
<rsedak> realizirati
<ivoks> kad odes na tu stranicu, onda mozes odabrati 'Koristi facebook kao Moja Firma'
<ivoks> onda vise ti osobno nisi online, ne vidis svoje 'prijatelje'
<ivoks> ali mozes ici na stranice i prijatelje koji su povezani s Moja Firma
<SilverSpace> igustin: ja ne pljujem po FB ali mi fakat to ne treba 
<igustin> pa, ok
<ivoks> meni treba
<igustin> nisam ništa ni rekao na tvoj račun, nadam se da se nisi osjetio prozvan :-/
<ivoks> dapace, donio mi je zaradu :)
<SilverSpace> igustin: :))
<rsedak> ivoks: super :-)
<igustin> ja nisam požalio, i kad sve odvagnem - saldo koristi od FB-a je debelo pozitivan
<SilverSpace> ivoks: istina promocij samo takva 
<igustin> SilverSpace: uostalom, i sam znaš tko što i koliko piše po tvitteru ;)
<ivoks> pa no, meni su dosli ameri u jamming adventures na temelju facebook stranice
<SilverSpace> igustin: :) istina 
<SilverSpace> ma ok je to kome to donosi korist 
<SilverSpace> Touchscreen - podražljivi ekran
<SilverSpace> lol
<rsedak> nadraživi prikaznik
<SilverSpace> dobar dobar prevod
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: moze proci i to
<rsedak> :-) pa zna "prevoditelj"
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJTApioaUdU
<Mmike> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.35-28-generic |  Dual AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 1800.000 MHz | Bogomips: 7200.9 | Mem: 3397/8002M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 926.07G Free: 451.71G | Procs: 264 | Uptime: 1 day 23 hrs 45 mins  | Load: 0.11 0.27 0.28  | Vpenis: 538.6 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2) @ 1680x1050 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 6.25G Out: 4.87G 
<Mmike> Sensors: HDD: KINGSTON SSDNOW 30GB:34°C
<ivoks> a di je penis?
<SilverSpace> KINGSTON SSDNOW 30GB:34°C
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Vpenis: 538.6 cm
<SilverSpace> u drugom redu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> nesto mi je to cudno
<ivoks> Diskspace: 926.07G Free: 451.71G
<rsedak> SilverSpace: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_VlrRrxu5g&feature=related 30 sec
<ivoks> HDD: KINGSTON SSDNOW 30GB
<Mmike> a, da
<Mmike> ne biljezi drugi disk
<Mmike> neznam zasto
<Mmike> sda je SSD, sdb je neki samsung terabajtni
<rsedak> SilverSpace: gledaj zadnji desni kotac
<ivoks> Megane Trophy
<ivoks> mogli su se utrkivati s biciklima
<SilverSpace> ovi se svi razlete kad su od plastike
<Neuromanc> sindikat novinara trazi placu novinara pocetnika 9500 kn bruto...
<Neuromanc> s koje su planete oni pali...
<ivoks> hahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> na f1 tam se sami raspadaju
<ivoks> pa dobro, bruto
<ivoks> to znaci placa od 4000kn
<Neuromanc> 6500 neto
<Neuromanc> ivoks ne razumijes se bas u palce?
<ivoks> haha za to bi se zakoni morali mijenjati
<Neuromanc> 6500 ako nema niti jedno dijete
<ivoks> na 5000kn mirovinsko i zdravstveno je 2000kn
<Neuromanc> s troje djece to je preko 7500 recimo
<Neuromanc> ivoks ti govoris o bruto 2
<Neuromanc> kad se kaze bruto misli se na bruto 1
<Neuromanc> od kojeg ide 20% doprinosa
<Mmike> bruto2 bruto 1
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/fRq5nu
<ivoks> http://www.blog.hr/print/id/26013/prva-placa-zakaj-ne-dobim-onu-lovu-kaj-pise-pod-brutto.html
<ivoks> 5. korak - pljačka koji ne vidite vi, ali osjeti vaš šef.
<ivoks> dobri su latvijci
<ivoks> http://www.posao.hr/kalkulator-place-brutto-netto/
<ivoks> fora stvar
<ivoks> ako kao obrtnik imas mjesecna primanja od 25.000kn, u biti ti ostane 8000kn kada odbijes sva davanja
<ivoks> ajde, 8500
<ivoks> :D
<rsedak> pa ti budi obrtnik koji ima primanja 25KIKn mjesecno
<ivoks> ako imas 50.000kn mjesecno
<ivoks> ostane ti 16.200
<Neuromanc> ja velim da su ova predizborna obecanja kamilica
<rsedak> Imamo Hrvatsku :-)
<Neuromanc> treba prepoloviti davanja na place u poduzecima
<ivoks> rsedak: isto je i vani
<Neuromanc> obrtnicima do 200 000 kn sve neoporezivo
<Neuromanc> fus dozvoliti neoporezivo do 50 000 kn, godisnje oboje
<Neuromanc> smanjiti pdv na usluge, jer je to prihod nasih ljudi
<rsedak> err, obrtnik = zaposlenik - trenutno
<ivoks> problem su porezne stope
<Mmike> skroz smanjiti pdv
<Neuromanc> povecati trosarine na proizvode koje vecinom uvozimo
<Mmike> na 20%
<ivoks> ma jebes pdv
<Mmike> Neuromanc, ahahaha, bas me zanima kak' ce ti to todoric dat :)
<Neuromanc> pdv povecati maksimalno moguce jer ga se 70% naplati na uvezenu robu, ovih 30% domacih rijesiti manjom stopom za robu koja je preteznod omaca
<Neuromanc> i hrvatska ce psotati raj za par godina
<ivoks> nas porezni sustav ide u prilog trgovcima
<ivoks> a ne proizvodjacima
<Neuromanc> mmike a jebi ga s todoricem, ja govorim sto treba napraviti da bi svima bilo bolje
<ivoks> al da treba obrtnicima pustiti da razviju posao, treba
<Neuromanc> a da bismo nesto imali, treba nesto proizvesti, dakle treba smanjiti opterecenje privredjivanja domacih ljudi
<ivoks> i malim firmama
<Neuromanc> i onda ce svima biti puno bolje
<ivoks> baciti ih na r2 ako imaju dobit manju od 200k kn
<rsedak> huh moram obraditi video
<ivoks> Neuromanc: problem je sto nasi politicari gledaju kako ce biti danas, poslijepodne, a ne kako ce biti sutra ili nedaj boze prekosutra
<ivoks> iscjediti sve sto se da
<Neuromanc> Državni proračun u 1. tromjesečju - prihodi 24 milijardi, rashodi 29,6 milijardi
<Neuromanc> ovo je siguran put u propast
<ivoks> a i narod ne bi prihvatio 'gle, ceka vas bijeda, losi tramvaji, lose ceste, skupa struja, voda..., al za dvije godine...'
<Neuromanc> a ne put prema putu za nekamo
<Neuromanc> ivoks ma ne treba nam bijeda
<Neuromanc> samo malo pameti
<Neuromanc> to fali nasim politicarima
<Neuromanc> i imalo ljudskosti
<ivoks> treba financirati dugove
<ivoks> kako to
<ivoks> ako drzava smanji prihod
<ivoks> mora smanjiti i rashode, a kako
<ivoks> najuriti ljude iz uprave
<ivoks> na burzu
<ivoks> kojima opet treba placati
<ivoks> mislim da to sve skupa nije lako
<hbogner> ivoks, ali na burzi ce bar biti manje placeni za isti posao koji rade
<hbogner> nista
<ivoks> svejedno, drzava izdvaja novac za to
<ivoks> a to izdavanje nije bas tako puno manje
<ivoks> moramo zagristi govno, nema drugog izlaza
<rsedak> :-) Moje Kcer obozava Vagnera ( Kas Valkira) :-)
<hbogner> rsedak, he he he
<hbogner> jos kad gledas apokalipsu danas :D
<rsedak> Zapravno ne Zeca Mrkvu :-)
<rsedak> Onaj crtic kad G alovac lovi i pjeva "Ja cu uloviti Zeca, Ja cu uloviti Zeca..."
<Mmike> lik ima bazu od 350 tablica
<Mmike> ajde, nije neki bed
<Mmike> ali ima 1300 triggera u bazi
<Mmike> i sad se cuje! :)
<rsedak> :-D
<SilverSpace> morao bi srediti disk na laptopu obrisati ubuntu i nanovo windoze bekapirati
<SilverSpace> a ne da mi  se
<Mmike> SilverSp1ce, moram ja doc vidjet taj laptop
<ivoks> Sabolič: U klubu su mi rekli da ćemo imati momčad za 'top štiri'
<ivoks> SilverSpace: sabolic ce dobiti hr putovnicu :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma da
<SilverSpace> kako to
<ivoks> da medvescak smanji bodove
<ivoks> sigurno ne da igra za hrvatsku :)
<SilverSpace> da ali mora imati neo porijeklo
<SilverSpace> ne moze samo tako
<ivoks> mislis, ko pesalov? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> to je druga stvar
<SilverSpace> pasalov je vec bio svijetska klasa
<Neuromanc> :)))))
<Neuromanc> a oni mafijasi?
<Neuromanc> aha, i oni su bili svjetska klasa
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: ?
<Mmike> Jel' ima netko neki kul tab-plugin za Chrome?
<dodobas> da, zove se Firefox :S
<dodobas> :D
<Neuromanc> silverspace svi oni ruski i ukrajinski mafijasi koji su dobili hr putovnice
<Neuromanc> mislim da medvescakovci to zasluzuju malo bolje od mafijasa
<SilverSpace> aha
<Mmike> dodobas, nisi fora :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj trazis
<SilverSpace> tocno
<Mmike> nesto sto ce mi olaksat radi kad imam 123123 tabova
<Mmike> radi=rad
<SilverSpace> imas nesto sto ti sve poslozi u jednom prozoru 
<ivoks> Mmike: veci ekran :)
<Mmike> ivoks,  :) 1680 tockica imam na 22" s 12 virtualnih desktopa :)
<Mmike> iako gledam bas d abih uzeo 24" ili nesto takvo sa 1920
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imao sam svojevremeno nesto, al' nemrem naci to vise sad nikako
<ivoks> ja imam 1920x1080
<rsedak> :-) I meni bi dobro soda 24" a ne ovaj 22" :-)
<rsedak> s/soda/dosao/
<ivoks> idem se dimit
<ivoks> aj bok
<rsedak> ivoks: = sunkica
<rsedak> kakav je ovaj LG SmartPhone koji se reklamira na telki uz ADSL?
<Mmike> dimit?
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko inacha?
<rsedak> LG Optimus Me P350 Smartphone
<ivoks> Mmike: golden virginu
<ivoks> Mmike: 32"
<Mmike> ivoks, george carelias and sons, much better
<Mmike> 32" na tu rezu? Pa di ti stoji monitor, u Zadru?
<ivoks> http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/samsung-le32a656-review-20080813125.htm
<ivoks> stoji na drugom kraju stola :)
<Mmike> to nije monitor :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dafbjaojfddcknamegleglagibnmhmcm#
<SilverSpace> mozda nest ovakvo
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dcfkdnellogpollhnffekiljjnebdlld
<Mmike> https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/amigcgbheognjmfkaieeeadojiibgbdp
<Mmike> to!
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/amigcgbheognjmfkaieeeadojiibgbdp
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> bara ubija
<ivoks> barca
<SilverSpace> 0:0 ?
<SilverSpace> ja mislio bar 3:0
<ivoks> spasio ih golman
<ivoks> u 5 minuta su imali toliko 100% prilika koliko neke momcadi nemaju u cijeloj sezoni :)
<Mmike> ivoks, imas negdje lighttpd koji radi, a da ima mod_status upaljen?
<SilverSpace> grrr nece mi bootat sa usba
<SilverSpace> a trebam ga 
<SilverSpace> a nis probat drugoga slozit
<jasna> pozdrav svim linuxoljubcima :)
<jasna_> ima li mozda netko na tavanu kakvu staru AMIGU?
<SilverSpace> cuj amigu :)
<igustin> može Atari? ;)
<jasna_> hehe
<jasna_> pa da..mozda vas ima starijih informaticara
<jasna_> znaci nema nitko?
<hbogner> nit sam toliko star, nit imam atari ili amigu
<hbogner> a sad odoh
<hbogner> laku noc
<jasna_> ln
<SilverSpace> commadore
<SilverSpace> popizdit cu koje sranje sa usb stickom 
<SilverSpace> usb ubuntu radi ali meni treba hirens usb
<SilverSpace> kaj cu morati kupiti vanjski usb cd rom
<jasna_> SilverSpace : sto commodore?
<SilverSpace> ma nista nabrajam
<SilverSpace> :)
<jasna_> zezas :)
<jasna_> hehe
<SilverSpace> to mi je zadatak na kanalu :)
<jasna_> poslala sam ti virus ;)
<SilverSpace> huhu kad ce se aktivirati
<jasna_> ma od ovoga se kašlje
<SilverSpace> ma nejde to tako 
<SilverSpace> to ne pali kod mene
<igustin> jasna_: *starijih*?!? :O
<igustin> zašto vrijeđaš? :P
<SilverSpace> opa netkoo se osjetio pogoden :D
<jasna_> ma ne vrijdjam..ja sam balava za amigu..pa bih sada nadoknadila
<igustin> jasna_: ček, jesi ti *ona* Jasna aka Blender? ;)
<igustin> SilverSpace: a ti si, kao, daleko, a? :P
<jasna_> ovaj igustin neki opasan ;)
<igustin> :D
<SilverSpace> igustin: lol
<jasna_> igustin: imaš ili nemaš amigu? :)
<igustin> jasna_: ovisi koja si Jasna :P
<igustin> omg ;)
<SilverSpace> oooooo
<jasna_> ovo "nemaš" ne posjetilo na vis o nemešu i marijani
<igustin> koji turbocool nickovi :D
<jasna_> koja trebam biti?
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> jasna_: prava
<SilverSpace> :)
<jasna_> ja izbacilo me nešto s irca..pa sam se ponovno prijavila i dobila crticu
<sin_neznanog_jun> ljudi, trebam malo savjeta. frend je kupio neki sony erricson sa androidom, i htio bi se s time spojit na router doma, pa nemože.
<sin_neznanog_jun> PS, na compu ima ubuntu,i uredno radi..
<SilverSpace> kak ne moze
<SilverSpace> koji ruter
<sin_neznanog_jun> pa pokaže mu puni signal, i kad se pokuša spojit, reče mu  da nije uspjelo
<jasna_> http://www.butterscotch.com/tutorial/How-To-Connect-Your-Android-Phone-To-A-Wireless-Network
<sin_neznanog_jun> ruter oni jeftini od t coma
<jasna_> evo uputa
<SilverSpace> jel pokusao bez passworda na ruteru
<jasna_> mozda je MAC filter na routeru
<sin_neznanog_jun> ok, ajde, probat ću mu pomoć, pa se još javim.. nadam se s osmjehom..
<SilverSpace> sumljam da je mac
<jasna_> ljudovi ja ode u krevet kad me zezate
<sin_neznanog_jun> nema Å¡ifre na ruteru, wep, wpa2 i to..
<igustin> jasna_: Benčić? ;)
<sin_neznanog_jun> i opet nemože
<jasna_> nop
<jasna_> jasna benčić...zvuči nepoznato
<igustin> ok, recimo da ti vjerujem, ako ne - Blenderom ću ti napraviti Pinokio nos :P
<SilverSpace> i drvenu nogu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jasna_> jel dobro ili loše da nisam ona?
<igustin> svejedno, bitno da ne lažeš ;)
<igustin> nju znam, pa bi mi bilo drago vidjeti je ovdje
<igustin> ali to ne znači da nisi i ti dobrodošla ;)
<jasna_> hvala hvala
<jasna_> ja sam tu dolazila prije 3 godine
<jasna_> pa sam imala linux pauzu
<jasna_> i sada sam opet preko godinu na linuxu
<jasna_> a ne kužim šta bi lagala?
<SilverSpace> laži mi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nece pa nece bootat sa usb
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<sin_neznanog_jun> ej, evo me opet. on veli da je radio isto ko i na videu gore, i da ne reagira mob kad klikne na connect.
<sin_neznanog_jun> any ideas? da restartamo aplikaciju za wifi spajanje kroz konzolu?
<SilverSpace> jel ima jos takvih slucajeva na google
<jasna_> mozda zna tata jun
<igustin> jasna_: mogla bi koji put svratit i na #linux.hr, tamo imamo samo jednu curu, pa da ne budemo ljubomorni :D
<jasna_> mozda navratim, hvala na pozivu
<jasna_> ljudi ako mi netko nabavi amogu nek mi javi: jasnabrezina@hotmail.com  hvala svima->za amigu naravno plaćam
<jasna_> laku noc svima
<SilverSpace> ln
<ivoks> Mmike: boze sacuvaj
<Mmike> ivoks, ha?
<Mmike> aha, ti si od onih sto briju da je lighttpd los :)
<Mmike> igustin, koju to curu?
<ivoks> ne da je los, vec da je precijenjen
<SilverSpace> kak da ja sad shebem mbr kad mi nece bootat sa usb 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> neznam kaj to znaci
<Mmike> odo gledat neku seriju na telki
<SilverSpace> ja se idem i dalje muciti
<Mmike> cura me ubija sa Davidom Bowijem
<SilverSpace> bas
<igustin> Mmike: zowey the legend, nemoj reći da je ne znaš? ;)
<igustin> SilverSpace: trebaš ubit MBR?
<SilverSpace> igustin: da
<SilverSpace> a nemam cd
<SilverSpace> a usb koji mi radi na drugom racunalu ovdje nece
<igustin> drugi disk možda...? pxe? :-/
<igustin> floppy? :D
<SilverSpace> nis od toga
<SilverSpace> nece pa nece 
<SilverSpace> ovo mi se jos nije dogodilo
<SilverSpace> probat cu sa nekim Ultimate Boot CD
<SilverSpace> ak ga uspem staviti na usb
<SilverSpace> zakaj ja nemam kopiju mbr
<SilverSpace> zakaj
<calmpitbull> vecer
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-04
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<MmikeMRMA> igustin, ne :)
<igustin> MmikeMRMA: -> /j #linux.hr & meet zowey
<Mmike> Bil' ovo radilo pod Linuxom: http://www.kworld-global.com/main/prod_in.aspx?mnuid=1248&modid=6&prodid=34&flag=1 ?
 * Mmike je upravo otkrio pigz
<darkwood> jel se novo sucelje kod ubunuta zove evo* ?
<darkwood> znam dok sam upgrejdo su mi javili da nemam dobar hardware za neki evo
<igustin> ? :D
<igustin> ne vidim smajlića :-/
<Mmike> "Programming work is essentially unsupervisable because no one ever really knows what you're working on." 
<Mmike> :)
<igustin> nije baš tako, ovisi tko je supervisor ;)
<darkwood> E, ljudi pokusavam slijdece, kad ukucam ./script.sh folder da mi prvo u folderu pogleda ako postoji Sample folder te ako postoji da izvuce SS iz avi/mkv-a, ako pak nema Sample foldera da pogleda dali postoji CD1 folder, ako postoji da unrar-a sadrzaj te izvuce SS od avi/mkv-a, te ako ne postoji ni CD1 folder da unrara sadrzaj u /folder u opet izvlaci SS , kod sam napisao, ali neznam jos 
<darkwood> dodat 3 uvijet -> http://pastie.org/private/0it5l3hrqclx2hl5lirq
<calmpitbull> jel netko cuo ili nacuo za koji dobar hrvatiski kanal za qt4 creator
<igustin> ?
<igustin> hrvatski kanal za Qt, i to dobar?
<igustin> ono - zvuči kao da ih ima na desetke :D
<igustin> zaboravi
<igustin> zero
<Mmike> :)
<igustin> pomogni se ovima, ili eventualno #lazarus
<igustin> tamo je jaka development ekipa, i pretežno Qt razvoj
<igustin> nije Qt-creator, ali svejedno
<igustin> uostalom, zašto ne koristiš Lazarus, sve preporuke :)
<igustin> ...a na DC2011 imaš i predavanje o tome
<calmpitbull> Lazarur
<calmpitbull> idem pogledat
<calmpitbull> ma ql mi je qt4
<calmpitbull> al evo downloadam lazarusa
<igustin> imho, najbolji i najrazvijeniji razvojni IDE na Linux platformi (ali ne samo za Linux)
<igustin> klon Kylixa/Delphija, a sad i puno više od toga
<calmpitbull> uvoijek me strah pitat takve stvari jer svatko daje svoje ideje... a ja samo punim kompjutor
<cjohnston> Morning
<igustin> calmpitbull: čega te strah?
<calmpitbull> ma vasih odgovora kad se pita kaj
<calmpitbull> treba mi bolja mjuza da sredim ovo
<druid__> sale, si ovdje?
<igustin> calmpitbull: ? :S nije valjda da se bojiš da će ti neki naš hint spaliti računalo? ;)
<calmpitbull> ne bas spalit al ga zbunit...mislim zbunit mene ne moju ljepoticu, pa nije one lenovo
<sale> druid__: oy, reci
<calmpitbull> igustin: moja koreanska ljepotica
<k0st> sa #linux.hr
<k0st> 13:23 < k0st> We are making a conference and we are trying to gateher some  people interested in Mozilla from all of the Balkan countries
<k0st> 13:24 < nvucinic> od di je to ?
<k0st> 13:24 < k0st> it's sponcored by Mozilla and 1 participant or 2 will be invited  here in Sofia for this event
<k0st> 13:24 < k0st>  I am looking for contacts with Mozilla fans in Croatia
<k0st> 13:24 < k0st> Send to => shopov.bogomil@gmail.com
<druid__> Tko me je bio pitao za domenu mojportal.com.hr?
<calmpitbull> nije mi jasno kaj je sa tim aircracokm odjednom ne mogu fragment dobit....mozda zbog novog ubunta
<calmpitbull> ak je to cu poludit
<obruT> aircrack ? jel se ti to bavis nekim nelegalnim radnjama ? :P
<calmpitbull> ma ne rekao sam ti?
<calmpitbull> gledam kako mozez zastit network
<calmpitbull> a sada mi ne hvata pakete....fragment.xor
<calmpitbull> a prije bez problema
<calmpitbull> a da skvadra nije zasticena to nije neka novina....imas hotel central na glavnom kolodvoru u zagrebu za open network i defolt lozinkom za gigaset
<calmpitbull> napisal ja mail njima....mislis da su odgovorili
<calmpitbull> kad im netko stavi router na neki drugi local, i promijeni lozinku i sve ostalo..ce im bit veselo
<jelly> calmpitbull: ko ih sljivi, stavi skidat horse pron svaki put kad prolazis tamo 
<calmpitbull> he he
<Mmike> pa, tehnicki
<Mmike> ne smijes to koristiti ako nisi dobio dopustenje od njih
<Mmike> s druge strane ako lozinke nema, tj, slobodno je spajanje, to podrazumjeva da su tu 'uslugu' ponudili kao javno dobro
<calmpitbull> Mmike: a cuj kad im stvarno netko zapapri...a sto se tice dopustenja, bas tako ka si i rekao. Open network je open network, a svi znamo tipkat 192.168.1.1
<calmpitbull> plus to da se telefon automatski spaja na open network....ja to htio ili ne
<Mmike> zakon o telekomunikacijama je prilicno jasan tu
<calmpitbull> a to je
<Tomiyama> a kaj veli zakon o telekomunikacijama?
<ivoks> on prica o pravilima u telekomunikaciji
<ivoks> kaze da se za komunikaciju ne smiju koristiti krave, vec samo telad
<cjohnston> ivoks: Mmike I'm headed to the airport... headed out your way.. ivoks is it approx. 1430 in croatia right now?
<ivoks> cjohnston: 15:32
<ivoks> cjohnston: aren't you going to budapest first?
<Neuromanc> nda
<Mmike> 16-CPU kistra ima load average od 160 :) 
<Mmike> kak' sam losu pljeskavicu pojeo, uzas
<jelly> Mmike: znaci da radi
<jelly> kištra, ne pljeskavica
<Neuromanc> lol MMike
<Mmike> http://senko.net/git/
<Mmike> heh, nema ga
<Mmike> :) supe rje
<Mmike> apache + php = disaster
<obruT> Mmike: disaster za sto ?
<Mmike> ama, lik ima zend-optimized-bla-tra nesto
<Mmike> razkucalo apache
<Mmike> ili php
<Mmike> ili nesto od toga
<Neuromanc> ozujsko limun na stolu...
<Mmike> radler, a?
<Neuromanc> nesto poput radlera:)
<Tomiyama> Mmike: odakle si pojeo pljesku?
<Mmike> Tomiyama, catering Mia, Oranice
<jelly> mia zmija
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<jelly> jutrofon
<Mmike> kak pici prokleto sunce
<jelly> dipici
<calmpitbull> da ubuntu zatvara fragmente sa aircracka
<calmpitbull> sada nisam tolko vesel
<Neuromanc> razumijem te...
<calmpitbull> ma bas pricam sa deckima....ima neki patch al kako moze se
<SilverSpace> konacno rijesio bootane sa usb
<SilverSpace> i vise nemam ubuntu na laptopu
<Neuromanc> jel vrijedi preci na firefox 4?
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona-1.png
<SilverSpace> ja necu super mi je u chrome
<SilverSpace> hebemti 
<SilverSpace> stigo mi paket iz kine
<SilverSpace> jer sa jednim usb kablom
<SilverSpace> na kojega sam ja zaboravio
<SilverSpace> jer nisu mi poslali u paketu kad je sve ostalo stiglo
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da ga necu ni dobiti kad nije zajedno dosao sa ostalima
<SilverSpace> a vidi vraga poslali ga naknadno
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> dx?
<cjohnston> ivoks: no.. Croatia till Sunday.. We fly through budapest to get to Croatia tho
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: da
<ivoks> cjohnston: interesting flight schedule :)
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> Trying to fix summit now while sitting in an airport with screming twins rigt behind me
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> well, i guess i'll see you on monday
<SilverSpace> opa http://slike.hr/ ne rade
 * cjohnston nominates ivoks as the new summit developer.
<cjohnston> ivoks: I don't remember seeing you in the past, so make sure you come up and say hi
<ivoks> cjohnston: you'll remember ;)
<ivoks> cjohnston: bon voyage ;)
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> See ya in a few days
<ivoks> yep
<ivoks> enjoy your stay in croatia
<ivoks> i'll show you pics of much nicer places than dubrovnik ;)
<cjohnston> thanks
<cjohnston> lol
<ivoks> and you'll be jealous
<ivoks> and your wife will kill you
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks is the fat bald guy, not easy to miss :)
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/skidaju-dijelove-novih-tramvaja-njima-krpaju-ostale-clanak-283145
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/beoing-phantom-ray--pogledajte-prvi-let-nevidljive-bespilotne-letjelice/943612
<ivoks> iden se odmorit, ae
<ivoks> jutros me stari zove u 7:30
<ivoks> rekao, sto je
<ivoks> kaze 'pojavile se sigurnosne nadogradnje; sto da napravim'
<ivoks> otkad sam mu stavio 11.04, ovo je prvi put da me zvao
<ivoks> to znaci da je sam slozio tri printera
<ivoks> da sam gleda autocad dokumente
<ivoks> sam printa
<ivoks> cak je i sam skuzio kako exportati dwg/dxf u jpeg
<ivoks> i skenira sam
<ivoks> za sve to na windowsima ga je trebalo voditi za ruku, svaki put
<druid__> Tko me je bio pitao za domenu mojportal.com.hr?
<Neuromanc> :))))))
<Neuromanc> ivoks ajd super:)
<jelly-home> mrmlj, zasto nema Thinkpad X120e kod nas za kupit
<jelly-home> mozda sam trebao ovog amera zagnjavit da dofura jedan <g>
<calmpitbull> neka radije dofuran nesto bolje
<jelly-home> to je dobro
<jelly-home> ima trackpoint, mat ekran, pristojni oblik tipkovnice, i bateriju koja traje dugo
<calmpitbull> mrzim onu gumicu 
<calmpitbull> prst mi uvijek zapne za to
 * jelly-home ima usb tastaturu sa klitachem i ne koristi misha
<calmpitbull> mislis pad
<calmpitbull> a ne mis
<jelly-home> ne
<jelly-home> imam tu tastaturu na desktop racunalu
<jelly-home> sad bi jos rijesio prijenosni dio i zamijenio stari netbook sa ovim gore, pa bi svuda imao manje-vise isti raspored tastature
<calmpitbull> koji ti je stari
<ivoks> jelly-home: koja je to?
<ivoks> meni se desi da mi je mis spojen na laptop
<ivoks> al svejedno koristim klit
<calmpitbull> znaci svi lenovo fanovi
<ivoks> thinkpad fanovi
<ivoks> nije to lenovo izmislio :)
<calmpitbull> sorry
<jelly-home> ivoks: http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~jelly/usb-keyb-vdiff.jpg
<ivoks> ah :)
<ivoks> ja mislio da imas tipkovnicu s klitom
<jelly-home> erm... jel gledamo istu sliku
<ivoks> pa da 
<calmpitbull> ivoks: klikni jos jednom
<ivoks> ja na ovoj velikoj ne vidim klit
<calmpitbull> a na maloj
<ivoks> pa to je od laptopa
<jelly-home> ivoks: onda ovako, obrisi "-vdiff" iz URLa
<ivoks> to je usb?
<jelly-home> da
<ivoks> ma ne seri, zakon
<calmpitbull> rofl
<jelly-home> jedino nisam jos firmu nagovorio da mi kupi jednu za posal
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kak' je to stara slika
<Mmike> brijem da datum filea na flyju ne odgovara stvarnosti
<jelly-home> odgovara
<jelly-home> cak se i ja cudim da je prosla skoro godina dana
<calmpitbull> dobro barem imas samsung monitor
<jelly-home> to je na poslu
<jelly-home> a i sad vise nije samsung nego... lenovo ;-)
<calmpitbull> dobro zakaj lenovo
<jelly-home> ko zna
<ivoks> ne bilo koji lenovo
<ivoks> navika
<ivoks> kvaliteta
<ivoks> klit
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> najjeftiniji
<calmpitbull> ma je drek
<ivoks> pa ne znam, ne bih rekao za svoj da je najjeftiniji
<ivoks> x200s + ssd od 120gb + 9cell baterija
<ivoks> mogao sam kupiti daciu za njega :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<calmpitbull> imas ssd
<calmpitbull> nice
<jelly-home> mislis da bi firma za zapolenike uzela bilo sto sto nije najjeftinije a da zadovoljava kriterije
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: to ima amd proc
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: da
<ivoks> jelly-home: losa neka firma :D
<jelly-home> pusti, ja sa jos sretan, neki imaju 17"
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa barem su monitori jeftini
<calmpitbull> ma ja sam za sto manji laptop i sto jaci
<jelly-home> stednja
<ivoks> calmpitbull: thinkpad x200s
<calmpitbull> idem pogledat
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ne vidim koja je na njemu grafa
<jelly-home> meni ne treba jak laptop, nega nesto prijenosno a s gornjim parametrima
<SilverSpace> AMD Radeon HD 6310
<SilverSpace> naso
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: AMD CPU+GPU integrirano.  brojka je nesto tipa HD6130
<jelly-home> e to
<calmpitbull> ivoks: to prodajes ili
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to trosim dok ne rikne
<jelly-home> to je 13"?
<ivoks> 12
<ivoks> 12.1
<ivoks> x300 je 13
<jelly-home> eh, nemam ja para za ultraportabl
<calmpitbull> ivoks: kolko ti drze baterije
<ivoks> sad 8 sati
<ivoks> kad je kupljena baterija, 10-11
<jelly-home> ivoks: preko kilo i po?
<calmpitbull> i tisina kad radi kazes
<ivoks> jelly-home: nisam vagao, ali tako negdje... sa standardnom baterijom kila... sad je sigurno kila i pol
<ivoks> pa da, tih je... ima i taj neki posebni ventilator
<calmpitbull> i ssd
<ivoks> toliko je tih da me zivcira bluetooth kad ga upalim
<calmpitbull> ha ha
<ivoks> doslovno cujem bluetooth
<calmpitbull> ovo je vec preseravanje
<ivoks> ozbiljno
<calmpitbull> pa nasnimi zvuk ventilatora pa pusti dok radis
<SilverSpace> meni se nitko na oglas nije javio  za edge
<ivoks> http://forum.thinkpads.com/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=74334
<ivoks> In a quite enviroment I notice that my X200s produces a high pitched noise. If I put my ear next to the keyboard I notice it's coming from the upper left region near the fan. The noise isn't always on.
<Mmike> pft
<Mmike> nek vidi hp probook 4252 (ili kako vec) kako zuji
<Mmike> e, ivoks
<Mmike> kak' si ono rekao da si rijesio right-click?
<calmpitbull> mrzim hp
<ivoks> Mmike: imas laptop kraj sebe?
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> Mmike: ima mi stari taj probook
<Mmike> imam i sjekiru :)
<Mmike> jel' da udrem?
<ivoks> e, u gornjem lijevom uglu ima mala tockica
<ivoks> na tom clickpadu
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> stavi prst na nju
<ivoks> i onda drugim prstom tapni bilo gdje drugdje
<ivoks> jesi dobio desni klik?
<Mmike> ne :)
<jelly-home> zvuci komplikovano
<Mmike> jel' moram jos sto upaliti setirati enejblati?
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> u postavkama misa
<ivoks> imas touchpad karticu
<ivoks> tamo sam ja nesto iskljucio, ako se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> u biosu ili u ubuntuu?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ubuntu
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> sta ima tamo?
<ivoks> mislim da sam iskljucio touch to click
<ivoks> i jos nesto bitno: koristio sam 11.04
<ivoks> tu je noviji X, pa mozda i to ima veze
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ja imam 10.10
<ivoks> al ono... dva prsta na tom sranju je desni klik
<Mmike> budem veceras upgrade napravio
<OneKorea> Zdravo svima, moze li se ubuntu instalirat, a da sacuvam cjelu D: NTFS particiju, podrzava li installer to ili ce mi prebrisat cjeli hard? I dali cu moci pristupit D particiji iz ubuntua? thx
<Mmike> obruT, moze, podrzava, nece, hoces :)
<Mmike> ovak
<ivoks> taj clickpad je najdebilnije nesto sto sam vidio
<Mmike> OneKorea: moze, podrzava, nece, hoces
<Mmike> ivoks, slazem se
<ivoks> kada sam to uzimao za staroga, rekao sam mu 'laptop je ok, jeftin, ali ne smijes koristiti touchpad, uvijek nosi misa'
<ivoks> srecom pa ni ne zna na touchpad
<OneKorea> ok, super, fala stari
<OneKorea> :>
<OneKorea> idem skinut narvala
<jelly-home> navala na narvala
<jelly-home> ide ko halva?
<Neuromanc> linkedin sit tight
<calmpitbull> ivoks: ivoks: ja nemogu imat mis
<Neuromanc> We're taking a moment to clean things up.
<Neuromanc> touchpad je super
<Neuromanc> cak i moji klinci se njim normalno sluze
<Mmike> ivoks, ma... ja bih samo rado zadavio onog tko je to smislio
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> jako bih ga zadavio
<ivoks> ja ne bi
<ivoks> ja bi mu dao da jezikom pomice tog misa
<ivoks> i onda mu glavu zabio o taj laptop
<Mmike> lero sok od visnje/kupine - zapopizdit kisel
<Mmike> hahahahah :)
<Mmike> kol'ko imas smisla gzipanje u HTTPu?
<ivoks> sa danasnjim stranicama sve vise :)
<ivoks> stranice sve vece, procesori sve brzi
<ivoks> sve treba gzipat
<jelly-home> pogotovo naslovnicu portala
<jelly-home> ak imas bendvita, boli te
<calmpitbull> evo zakaj ja nemam mis http://www.flickr.com/photos/calmpitbull/5687326757/lightbox/
<jelly-home> X120e bi mogao biti bolji da _nema_ touchpad
<budz0r> calmpitbull: macak ga je pojel :)
<calmpitbull> ode
<ivoks> koji stol
<ivoks> covjek bi rekao da si profic
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> moj stol je pun svega, pa radim na trosjedu sad :)
<calmpitbull> cekaj da potrazim jednu fotku
<calmpitbull> da vidis kaj je profi
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ne vidim smisao
<Mmike> ima bandwitha toliko
<Mmike> zasto gzipat
<Mmike> al' evo, ovaj pizdeka sad
<Mmike> da zasto mu nije to gzipano
<Mmike> jeboga
<budz0r> Mmike: on je cuo da je to kewl
<Mmike> ne, neg koristi google ads stats nesto
<Mmike> pa google to sve zipa
<Mmike> pa hoce i on valjda
<budz0r> a to
<Mmike> A ovaj je najbolji: "Ljudi, firma koja mi je programirala site je prestala raditi, mozete mi vi dodati '101 ficura', hitno mi je"? :)
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> mozemo
<jelly-home> moze, za 100EUR/sat
<jelly-home> 4 sata za inicijalnu procjenu sto se opce moze
<calmpitbull> ivoks: noc svi spavaju----a susjed http://www.flickr.com/photos/calmpitbull/5687916824/in/photostream/lightbox/
<calmpitbull> ovo su prave vijesti http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e46_1303244099
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: nisi normalan
<calmpitbull> koje sad
<HmmZ0r> eto sjeo i meni htc desire z 
<HmmZ0r> sacu da ga jebem.
<SilverSpace> tu sliku trebas stavit u oglas za posao 
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> ante_: daj se vec odluci
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: sad si sretan
<SilverSpace> :)
<HmmZ0r> a nako, na prvi dodir ti dodrni sustavi i moji chevapi 
<HmmZ0r> trebat ce naviku.
<SilverSpace> danas sredio dva racunala 
<SilverSpace> kaj ljudi rade gluposti
<jelly-home> welcome... to zombo.com
<SilverSpace> hebote flash
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> bas puse
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> seselj nije bio clan zlocinackog pothvata
<ivoks> a milosevic nije kriv za rat u bosni
<ivoks> svasta
<SilverSpace> a kaj si mislio :) od zapada nista novo
<calmpitbull> pa kaj si mislio da ce nesto drugo izjavit likovi
<calmpitbull> pa vidis da srbi lobiraju
<SilverSpace> koja tekma
<calmpitbull> nogac
<SilverSpace> lobiraju oni vec od 41 
<SilverSpace> i dulje
<calmpitbull> pa da
<calmpitbull> ovi decki na aircrack-ng kanalu isto daju dobre informacije
<SilverSpace> kad u prevodu vidim prevod Videji
<SilverSpace> muka mi je
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> do-release-upgrade
<Mmike> se pokrene u screenu
<Mmike> :)
<HmmZ0r> hebate srce mi ovaj tcom 1.200k
<HmmZ0r> ;P
<SilverSpace> dobra ova Zaz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F_9fgtEKYg
<calmpitbull> imam zenu na facebooku....jebeno pijeva
<calmpitbull> SliverSpace: kada smo vec kod francuza http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfPPc-wHcj4
<SilverSpace> http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2011/05/04/intel-reinvents-transistors-using-new-3-d-structure?cid=rss-258152-c1-266892
<rob||> yes .. uspio rijesiti wallapapers
<igustin> ajmo, navali narode, još manje od 60 minuta povoljnijih kotizacija za DORS/CLUC 2011! -> dorscluc.org
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly-home> log
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-05
<job_> Pozdrav! Ima li nekoga jos ovdje, slucajno
<job_> pokusavam instalirati xubuntu 11.04 unutar windowsa i stalno mi izbacuje kao neki error, jednostavno nece dalje
<darkwood> kasno je, odi spavat :D ln
<job_> mogao bi i ti darkwood
<ivoks> jeb....
<ivoks> nemrem spavati
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro, kavica, samobor, sunce
<Job_> Lijepi pozdrav. Imam pitanje - ne mogu instalirati xubuntu kao aplikaciju unutar windowsa. Stalno izbaca error.
<calmpitbull> koji ubuntu i koji error
<Job_> najnoviji xubuntu i ne pise koji error, već samo kaže da detalje mogu provjeriti u documents/user/temp... tako nekako
<calmpitbull> i zakaj bi htio unutar winsa to radit, stavi na posebnu PATRICIJU :)
<calmpitbull> xubuntu kao gamerski ubuntu
<igustin> jel' se može xubuntu uopće instalirati kroz windowse? :S
<calmpitbull> bas gledam
<Job_> pa jednostavnije mi se cini da stavim unutar windowsa, na toj particiji imam neke dokumente pa da se ne zagube slucajno... kako ne znam nista o ubuntu... pise opcija da se moze instalirati kao opcija u windowsima
<calmpitbull> e onde nis
<Job_> kako nis? 
<calmpitbull> sorry procital da se ne moze instalirat unutar winsa a ne da moze :)
<igustin> Job_: vjerojatno postoji windows instaler, ali ne tako da to i *radi* unutar windowsa kao "aplikacija", već samo da ti olakša instalaciju na posebnu particiju
<calmpitbull> moze bit gledam malo po forumima
<Job_> ah bedara :-( znaci nema druge neko na drugu particiju
<SilverSpace> ma kaj brijete
<calmpitbull> imas kanal #xubuntu
<calmpitbull> pa pitaj tam
<igustin> SilverSpace: ?
<SilverSpace> xubuntu ima istp wubi
<calmpitbull> zakaj mu onda ne ide
<igustin> ok, windows instaler, ali kamo ga naseli?
<SilverSpace> igustin: kao image
<SilverSpace> faila
<igustin> i?
<SilverSpace> mozes ga i deinstalirati na isti nacin
<SilverSpace> kao da je bilo koja aplikacija u windozima
<igustin> ali *kamo* ga instalira?
<calmpitbull> kako mislis kamo
<igustin> na posebnu particiju, digne kao neku virtualku ili 
<igustin> ...?
<Job_> mislim da se bas instalira na particiju koju izaberes... ima bas lijepa opcija
<igustin> to pitam
<calmpitbull> cekaj ti si vec istaliral i bootal
<calmpitbull> ili
<SilverSpace> na particiju di imas mjesta ili di odaberes
<Job_> i da spominje se  wubi tamo je opisivana instalacija
<ivoks> ima netko iskustva s patch panelima? kupovinom i slaganjem?
<Job_> mogu odabrati, posto imam dva harda
<igustin> onda ga neće *koristiti* kao win aplikaciju, već će samo moći instalirati ili deinstalirati, ali boota ga posebno
<SilverSpace> Job_: probaj Ubuntu instalirati pa si poslje dodas ako hoces xubuntu
<Job_> ok, ali on neće ga instalirati, izbacuje taj "error"
<calmpitbull> koji error
<calmpitbull> koja je poruka errora
<SilverSpace> igustin: da bota ga posebno
<SilverSpace> nemres kao aplikaciju iz windowsa
<Job_> ne pise koji samo kaze da vise o tome mogu provjeriti u tom wubi
<ivoks> tko se igra s wubiem?
<ivoks> zajebi to
<ivoks> instaliraj normalno
<SilverSpace> tako je
<ivoks> EOD
<Job_> znaci bootanje preko cd-a i instalacija
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> slijedeci tjedan cu glasati da se to izbaci s CD-a
<ivoks> glupost
<ivoks> il ces staviti sustav ili neces
<SilverSpace> igustin: kaj ce bit glasanje :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> to ide ivoks a
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> uvijek se glasa
<ivoks> tj, glasuje
<SilverSpace> taj wubi je fakat smece
<calmpitbull> ima  jos mjesta za start model
<rsedak> jutro
<calmpitbull> damn
<SilverSpace> rsedak: no dobro da i ti pogodis jednom koji je dio dana  :))
<SilverSpace> jutro
<rsedak> :-)
<Job_> jos jedno pitanje, kako deinstalirati xubuntu kada ga jednom stavis gore
<rsedak> macola?
<SilverSpace> Job_: koje windowse imas
<ivoks> Job_: operativni sustavi se ne deinstaliraju
<Job_> xp
<Job_> pa ne bi formatirao
<Job_> posto imam na disku neke fajlove
<Job_> tipo office itd.
<ivoks> gle
<ivoks> linux ima svoj filesystem
<SilverSpace> Job_: onda trebas imati i cd windows xp
<Job_> imam zasto?
<ivoks> kada pokrenes instalaciju neke linux distribucije, morati ces napraviti mjesta na disku
<ivoks> taj dio diska ti windows vise nece vidjeti
<SilverSpace> ali sve ti to pise na google i na youbito 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Job_> dobro... ali kazes nece se izgubiti cijeli disk
<SilverSpace> Job_: nece ako znas sto radis
<ivoks> disk ti je u racunalu, tesko da se moze izgubiti
<calmpitbull> kaj ne treba prvo napravit free space na xp da bi onda to zauzel ubuntu
<ivoks> a jos teze da ce se dijelovi izgubiti
<ivoks> ne treba
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: tako bi bilo najbolje
<ivoks> instaler ima opciju promjene velicine windows filesystema i particije
<SilverSpace> da ima i ok radi
<ivoks> jelly-home: jesi radio kad s patch panelima?
<calmpitbull> da al uvijek se nesto freeja izgubi
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> samo kaj sa time treba znati
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kaj treba znati
 * MmikeMRMA zijeva
<ivoks> imas gumb koji povlacis po crti
<ivoks> i gore pise koliko sad ima jedan, a koliko drugi
<Job_> nisam siguran da znam sto radim
<calmpitbull> nitko nije....pupi rakuju i to je to
<jelly> ivoks: spajao sam stvari u njih i lijepio naljepnice preko neispravnih portova, i to je to
<ivoks> jelly: a jesi spajao uticnice na njih?
<jelly> ono iza?  ne :-)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lako tebi rec kaj znas ali neskusni kaj nikada nisu radili eeee
<Mmike> Kako arhivirati mailove s mailinglista? Imam folder u kojem imam oko 80ak pod-foldera u kojima imam stotine tisuca mailova koje bih htio nekako arhivirati... ima li netko ideju?
<Mmike> igustin, nisam te zaboravio, bez brige
<calmpitbull> Mmike: delete i onda ok
<Mmike> calmpitbull, :)
<Mmike> yea :)
<Mmike> Jel' tebi Gogala u srodstvu nekom? :)
<calmpitbull> Who is Gogala
<obruT> calmpitbull: kak to mozes pitat ?
<ivoks> :))
 * ivoks se klanja
<ivoks> http://mgogala.byethost5.com/
 * ivoks se klanja
<SilverSpace> :))
<calmpitbull> nisam.....tko god on bio
<calmpitbull> i stranica mu je malo bolja od
<calmpitbull> osim ako ide na onaj commodore look
<SilverSpace> uh nije dobro lix_a napadaju menaderi
<calmpitbull> onda kaj da kazem svaka cast
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: imas domacu zadacu zato :)
<igustin> :D ne zazivajte ga :P
<SilverSpace> kak ti mozes dobit poso ako neznas tko je doticni
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: reci
<calmpitbull> koji je zadatak
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> zanimljivo je da ga nije google vec maznu...barem zbog prezimena...
<SilverSpace> ssssssssss
<jelly> ivoks: u načelu nastojim biti što dalje od hardvera, a kabliranje u serverskoj definitivno spada u hardver ;-)
<ivoks> nis, idem po alat za krimpanje
<ivoks> odlicno sto sam onaj koji imam, ostavio na murteru
<ivoks> bas super
<ivoks> uzivajte
<calmpitbull> i ti
<calmpitbull> virtual box ili kaj
<calmpitbull> koja je jos dobra virtual masina za ubuntu
<SilverSpace> he he 
<calmpitbull> vmware je ok kaj nije...to imam na winsima
<SilverSpace> vbox qemu kvm
<SilverSpace> vmware isto radi ako ga uspijes natjerati da radi
<calmpitbull> ha ha
<igustin> vbox!
<SilverSpace> slazem se
<calmpitbull> kaj svi ste na virtualboxevima.....e onda cu je bas vmware
<igustin> calmpitbull: ok, samo nemoj kasnije ovdje plakat na vmware ili slinit na vbox
<igustin> bio si upozoren :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kad mu se kernel promjeni pa nis vise ne radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> e bas necu...bit cu dignute glave 
<calmpitbull> kaj onda cu ljepo sve instalirat ponovno
<calmpitbull> pa kaj
<calmpitbull> pa nisam djete :)
<SilverSpace> naucit ces
<SilverSpace> korisno je to 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: uzmi bolje kvm
<calmpitbull> kvm?
<calmpitbull> citam i izgleda dobro
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: znao sam da nije vbox najbolje, uvije se isplati biti uporan (osim naravno kad nije)
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ali je najlaksi
<SilverSpace> vbox zadovoljava sve moje potrebe RADI :)
<calmpitbull> nista od kvm....pise da imam 0
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> nakon egrep -c '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<calmpitbull> pa cudno kaj imam atom N550 :)Ć
<SilverSpace> da ne podrzava ti proc 
<SilverSpace> kak mi je danas cudno nis ne zuji na stolu 
<SilverSpace> jucer ocistio ventilattor od peasine
<calmpitbull> hebhe
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryVirtualization
<SilverSpace> help ubuntu zakon
<calmpitbull> nist onda idem na ovu vboxicu...
<calmpitbull> damn
<SilverSpace> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: prouci
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> budem naravno
<calmpitbull> pa ubuntu je proucavanje
<SilverSpace> ovaj kaj dolazi u repozitoriju 
<SilverSpace> na njemu ne radi usb
<jelly> ali je freeeee
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> vbox build ima ograničenje na nekomercijalnu upotrebu
<calmpitbull> ma bum vidio kaj se moze in kaj ne....ak ne radi kak treba cu plakat
<calmpitbull> i to je to
<SilverSpace> na atomu ti nis ne bu radilo :)
<calmpitbull> ma radi vmware
<calmpitbull> to je prava masina
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> atom je atomant
<obruT> s virtualcima se zabavlja samo sirotinja koja nema za pravi hardver :)
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> i struju :)
<Mmike> vmware je drek :)
<jelly> virtualci su fantasticna stvar
<jelly> isprovisionas stroj za 5 minuta i instaliras sto ti treba
<Neuromanc> tak je
<calmpitbull> obruT: daj lovi pa kupim kaj god zelis
<SilverSpace> istina nis virtalnog ne valja
<SilverSpace> odoh u duchkas
<HmmZ0r> e jel neko piko phenome u am2 slot
<calmpitbull> osim super bi bilo da na virtualku stavis jos jedno virtualku i na tu jos jednu i tako .....babuska virtual
<Mmike> Ha! Bus (kombi) za 8 ljudi (max) zg-vz-zg, uz cekanje/spavanje/navazanje = 600 kn
<Mmike> benzin + autoput = incl
<rsedak> Mmiketo je odlicna cijena
<Mmike> pa ne vjerujem da moze bit tak' malo!
<Mmike> e, vi, androidlije
<Mmike> kako dobijete meko CH ?
<obruT> jebemti perl, evo gledam neki svoj kod, nemam pojma sta sam tu radio
<Mmike> o, da :)
<Mmike> ja perlam na poslu novom, ne intenzivno, al' 'getting there', i majko isusova :)
<Mmike> a fakat se trudim :)
<Mmike> nakon pythona perl je takav korak nazad :/
<obruT> ma ja sam prije pythona radio hrpu toga u perlu pa eto, nesto i znam
<obruT> iako mi se uvijek muka vracat nazad kad treba nesto doradit
<dodobas> ms visual studio ima punu podrsku za perl, hebo vas linux...
<obruT> najgore kad trebam pogledat nesto staro... tad mi je bilo super, sve sazeto, na brzinu napravljeno, efikasno... poslije kad izgubis nit, nema sanse to dekodirat :)
<Mmike> obruT, :) znas kako kazu, ne postoji los alat, postoji samo los alatnicar :)
<Mmike> i postoji - perl :)
<Mmike> perl je spor. Python je brz.
<obruT> kod perla mi je zasad jos uvijek najbolja stvar - CPAN
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> da, da
<Mmike> svi se vade na taj cpan
<Mmike> kao bogom dano - nesto :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kako se zove ono nesto bolje od aba?
<Mmike> siege
<SilverSpace> super je vani
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa ima meko ć
<Mmike> di?
<Mmike> kako?
<Mmike> ja ga nemam :/
<SilverSpace> kaj imas samo tvrdo
<SilverSpace> drzis prst na c
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> samo tvrdo
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> imam bugarsku tastaturu
<Mmike> ili cesku
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<SilverSpace> aa
<Mmike> nemam hrvatsku
<Mmike> tj, imam
<Mmike> al' tamo opce nema nasih slova
<SilverSpace> ima jedan dadojeb
<Mmike> to bi bilo - sto?
<SilverSpace> ja koristim MoreLocale
<dru||d> sale, si online? :))
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sto je to, di se nadje, kako to?
<Mmike> jel' radi sa dzindzerbredom?
<Mmike> tastaturom
<SilverSpace> http://www.appbrain.com/app/morelocale-2/jp.co.c_lis.ccl.morelocale
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebaga patak market 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Aaaaaaaaaa,.silverspace, pa sve mi na .hr preslo sad!
<SilverSpace> samo prvi dio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> drugo je sve na engleski
<SilverSpace> u biti kaj ce ti hr slova jedino za mail
<Mmike> i dalje nemam 
<Mmike> moram na ceski staviti da imam
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> cudno
<SilverSpace> meni je tipkovnica na engleskom
<SilverSpace> Remote Web Desktop super aplikacijka 
<SilverSpace> sad i kamera radi
<SilverSpace> i screenshot ako imas rootan telefon
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo za spijuniranje web kamerom
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.appbrain.com/app/zdbox-(all-in-one-toolbox)/com.zdworks.android.toolbox#
<dru||d> nda
<Mmike> mrzim telefon!
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_Y2slZnnX8
<calmpitb1ll> instaliram vbox
<Mmike> apt-get ili .deb?
<SilverSpace> vidi ovo http://bit.ly/lJ8X3u
<calmpitb1ll> .deb
<calmpitb1ll> vec je gore 
<SilverSpace> mogo si i apt-get
<calmpitb1ll> sada se moram malo igrat sa time.....kompliciranjije je nego vmware
<calmpitb1ll> mogao si i prije faks zavrsit a ne na stare godine :)
<calmpitb1ll> si=sam
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ljencino 
<igustin> vbox? a vmware? ;)
<SilverSpace> neki radnici tu u parku radili i jedan sjedi pokraj njih a kaze moj netjak 3.8g ma vidiga ljencina :)
<SilverSpace> rano je poceo sefovati
<calmpitbull> nije mi jasno zakaj  sam tolko puta disconnectan
<calmpitbull> ima freenode neki problem
<rsedak> a KVM?
<SilverSpace> ako ti procesor podrzava
<calmpitbull> ima li dosadnijeg posla od prevodenja 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kaj tebe stalno baca sa kanala
<calmpitbull> nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> ili ti to veza puca
<calmpitbull> sada je dobro
<calmpitbull> reboot i to je to
<SilverSpace> he he zaradio na brzaka 200kn :)
<calmpitbull> klađenje?
<SilverSpace> a da nisam prstom mrdnuo
<SilverSpace> kladio se nisam oooohhhoooohhhh
<SilverSpace> o
<SilverSpace> imam cak i datum i listic
<SilverSpace> kad je anderleht izgubio doma jedne godine kaj nije izgubio ni jedne utakmice do tad
<SilverSpace> i reko necu vise
<SilverSpace> nije to za mene
<SilverSpace> uvjek nadem neki drek da me zajebe
<calmpitbull> tak je i bolje
<SilverSpace> a na tom listicu sam svakakva sranja pogodio 
<SilverSpace> i zicer nad zicerima me sjebe
<calmpitbull> prije dva dana likovi u kvartu imali burnu raspravu ispred kladionice koja je zavrsila za tucnjavom....naravno da sam sve pratio 
<calmpitbull> from safe distance
<SilverSpace> kupit cu si jedan RC helikopter da rsedak malo zazubice rastu :) http://s.dealextreme.com/search/Helicopter+Set
<rsedak> e pa sa, kad bi mi rekao i koji :-
<rsedak> među ovima malim nemoj uzeti najveće, jer će biti preveliki za po kući, a prelazani z apo vani, pa da ti se ne dogodi kao im meni. pugne mali vjerat i počne nositi helikopter
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> morao bi neki mali jeftin prije da naucim 
<SilverSpace> gledam za koje ima djelova trebat ce mi :)
<rsedak> Hrvatsku čeka još tri do pet godina stagnacije
<rsedak> mise u vijestima
<SilverSpace> guverner
<rsedak> SilverSpace: to je ok, 
<rsedak> obavezno uzmi cetverokanalni
<SilverSpace> vidio sam da ih i kod nas prodaju
<calmpitbull> pa imao si ih u intersparu na jankomiru
<calmpitbull> tip se igrao sa njima po ducanu
<SilverSpace> koja je fora sa 3ch i 4ch
<rsedak> fora je sto su komande 4ch iste kao u "velikih" helikoptera od 6i vise ch
<rsedak> kod 4ch imas naprijed/nazad, lijevi/desni smik, lijevo/desno rotiranje oko osovine i gore/dolje
<calmpitbull> a sa 6ch mozes napast libiju
<SilverSpace> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/realistic-apache-ah-64-large-r-c-helicopter-3432
<rsedak> zapravo ne mozes to radis as 12ch :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> e to te ja pitam
<SilverSpace> sa ovim cu vas napasti  :)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: to je 2ch
<calmpitbull> ha ha
<rsedak> on ide samo gore/dolje, lijeva/desna rotacija, a ako zelis da ide naprijed moras mu staviti mali uteg na nos ;-)
<calmpitbull> s tim ne mozes
<calmpitbull> a kaj rade sa 6 ch
<calmpitbull> za 4 ch znam 
<calmpitbull> procitao
<calmpitbull> al kaj onda ona dva dodatna
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ma necu taj 
<rsedak> kako ces :-)
<rsedak> onaj koji ja ocu dosao bi me 1500USD sa dijelovima koji se cesto trgaju
<SilverSpace> ovaj cu http://bit.ly/iKuSQr
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> inace elise iako su male uopve nisu bezazlene
<rsedak> SilverSpace: pazi da ti ne napadne oko -P
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ovo ima samo 1 ch, rofl
<SilverSpace> rsedak: onaj kaj coca colu nosi sa sobom :)
<rsedak> a taj je 2500EUR :-)
<rsedak> i taj bi se nabrijao na 3500EUR
<rsedak> bez rezervnih dijelova
<SilverSpace> HexaKopter
<Mmike> dodje lik i veli: instalirajte mi xfz, molim, neka je u /usr/bin
<Mmike> dodjem ja i kazem: apt-get install xfz
<Mmike> dodje apt i kaze mi: vec je instalirano
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> dodjem ja liku i kazem: imas gore vec, radi
<Mmike> dodje lik i veli: da, al' je owned by root
<Mmike> ma tko tebi da da ISTA radis s kompjuterima!
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti zapisuje sale i posalice
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvH2f-AewX8
<SilverSpace> ovaj je zakon
<rsedak> SilverSpace: tnam, gledao sam taj filmic puno puta :_)
<SilverSpace> sutra igram loto :)
<calmpitbull> ha ha pa ce skvadra govorit da je vidjela ufo
<Neuromanc> posudice za sarafe, cavle i slicno postavljene na zid radionice..
<calmpitbull> ovo je prebolesno
<SilverSpace> pitam se samo koliko ih je ovaj razbio 
<calmpitbull> nijedan, on je njemac
<calmpitbull> ja bi stavio da moja kapa odasilja gps a helikopter prati.. onda ides u suping po speceraj, stavis vrecice na helikopter i pjesice doma....nema vucaranja vrecica, nema urezvanja vrecica u prste i nema znojenja
<calmpitbull> ljepo ti fura 1 metar iznad i iza tebe
<calmpitbull> ili samo stavis koordinate pa ti sljeti u vrt
<rsedak> to je frajer i napravio, samo bez vrecica, ima filmic i o tome :-)
<calmpitbull> pa to se trazi
<calmpitbull> al bez vrecica ne vrijedi nista
<SilverSpace> da kad po ulici hoda a ovaj ga prati
<SilverSpace> ludnica
<jelly> pitanje na ispitu, 20 minuta za rijesit(sve): http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/exams/pastpapers/y1999p2q1.pdf
<calmpitbull> koji to ispit
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.vecernji.hr/scena/mario-petrekovic-rene-bitorajac-karting-treningu-galerija-284018
<SilverSpace> bome sutra 1. slobodni trening 09:00 - 10:30
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> Thrustmaster T500RS http://bit.ly/kQW78o
<Mmike> SilverSpace, lose
<Mmike> SilverSpace, u biti, cek
<Mmike> to je novo
<Mmike> hm
<SilverSpace> tos volan
<SilverSpace> los*
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> naspram g25
<Mmike> los
<Mmike> kako je iritantan lik
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiOlwdMjRvs
<SilverSpace> Mmike: losh a duplo kosta
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ja ga isto kenjam :)
<Mmike> nisam nit jedan imao u rukama :0
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAvTYsmt42s
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZWKXsz26rc
<SilverSpace> nema premca ;)
<dodobas> ste vidjeli ovo http://www.cream-project.org/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, oni koriste rFactor
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ne
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> izgleda super...
<dodobas> CSS3 :D
<Mmike> dodobas, KUL!
<SilverSpace> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/top-6-quicklists-for-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<dodobas> kad bi se jos slozio neki tiling ...
<Mmike> SilverSpace, iritantne su mi sve snimke tog simulatora
<Mmike> taj koji je to snimao je totalni idijot
<Mmike> kaj nisu mogli fino stavit kameru fixnu i mirnu
<Mmike> da uzivas u gledanju
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da u biti nis ne vidis
<hbogner> kak nekuzite, to je umjetnico djelo :D
<hbogner> *umjetnicko
<Mmike> idi-jot
<hbogner> ili je kamerman mozda bio samo napusen :D
<SilverSpace> benzinske pare
<SilverSpace> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/top-6-quicklists-for-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<SilverSpace> radi ovo
<SilverSpace> konacno da sam maknuo ruzni scrollbars u chrome
<HmmZ0r> e kako me irtiira ovaj hpsux, sve nakucam fino da klizi
<HmmZ0r> i onda mi egrep kaze bok i moram neke onanije radit
<jelly-home> jel' netko ovdje spominjao neki dedicated u .de za 38€/mjesec?
<Tomiyama> nisam ja, al znam na kaj se odnosi
<Tomiyama> http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-produktmatrix-eq
<Tomiyama> i7-920, 8 giga rama, 2x750gb diska, 49eur/mj minus porez
<Tomiyama> imas i jeftinijih modela ali ovaj je bestbaj ako planiras na dulje staze
<jelly-home> thanks; nisam davno imao CPU-intensive aplikaciju pa mi ne treba i7
<jelly-home> ah, instalacija jos 149
<Tomiyama> zato i kazem, na dulje staze se isplati..
<Tomiyama> inace imas jeftinije (x-line) sa slabijim athlonima i manje mem bez setup feeja
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDAppCS6d8M
<jelly-home> hm, ne vidi se je li RAM ECC ili ne
<Tomiyama> nije
<Tomiyama> nisu brand name serveri, komponente su kao u desktop racunalima
<jelly-home> eh, jebga onda to nije server
<jelly-home> ovi kojih se ja sjecam su bili fujitsu
<Tomiyama> za fujitsu imas serverloft.de
<Tomiyama> ali sumnjam da je *tako* jeftino
<Tomiyama> mozda i je.
<Tomiyama> server4you.com
<jelly-home> to bi moglo biti 
<Tomiyama> gledao sam bas trziste dedicateda prije mjesec-dv, ne sjecam se ad je s4y bio tada tako jeftin
<jelly-home> 59USD = 40.4€
<jelly-home> al isto jeftin hardver, samo u fujitsu kutiji ;-)
<jelly-home> zapravo, ne bas, ima ECC RAM
<jelly-home> ostalo je desktop-liko al to mi je dovoljno dobro
<Tomiyama> inace, prije nego sto uzmes, imas na webhostingtalk.com minireview lika koji je presao sa hetznera na s4y, sec
<Tomiyama> nasao - http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1039404
<jelly-home> interesantno.  treba mi offsite backup nekih par strojeva, ak s4u bude los nisam puno popusio ;-)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-06
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<calmpitbull> uopce nisam skuzio da ima novi ubuntu snap feat.
<calmpitbull> fora
<calmpitbull> e to je nesto
<SilverSpace> prvi slobodni trening V.N.Turska i to po kiši
<obruT> ajme, opet ovi formulasi :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<obruT> al ne bi znao uopce o cemu pricas da mi kolega tu iz sobe nije spomenuo da su sutra u turskoj nekakve kvalifikacije :)
<obruT> V.N.Turska mi bas nist ne bi znacilo :)
<SilverSpace> :) eto i ti nesto naucio  
<calmpitbull> gjde vidim koji kernel je na kompu
<igustin> uname -a
<calmpitbull> thx
<calmpitbull> jos uvijek problemi sa aircrackom....a oni na onom kanalu su bahati ko vrag
<SilverSpace> au 
<dodobas> eheh
<calmpitbull> ma budem sredil
<calmpitbull> po cijenu da moram i natrag  na 10.04
<calmpitbull> a zakaj
<calmpitbull> zakaj
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kaj te muci
<SilverSpace> hebo te air..... nesto
<calmpitbull> zivot opcenito. a kod 11.04 fragmenti...na napravil card-to-card injecton test i dodje ok ok ok ok ok znaci prolazi a kada idem to radit na moj AP....me konstantno ispituje ako zelim upotrebit ovaj paket....i tako konstantno....nema fragment.xor-a
<calmpitbull> i sada mi decki kazu aaa kaj nisi stavil fragment patch....e pa nisam 
<calmpitbull> to prije tri dana radilo
<calmpitbull> tu i tam bi bilo ql imat komandu  ip--use electric attack/ yes.....i onda tipa malo strese
<calmpitbull> stavit cu ljepo na staru skolu od hp ubuntu pa gore stavljat i ucit kak se radi sa tim kernelom 
<calmpitbull> a jeste li primjetili ako je ubuntu na vmware u win7 se ponasa drugcije od origigi systema....to je valjda ono kaj ste mi htijeli ucer objasnit 
<calmpitbull> ne kuzim zakaj hrpa ljudi uopce zeli HP
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PORwExZ7OKI
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kad ne znaju vise od dva slova abecede
<calmpitbull> ha ha
<calmpitbull> super mi je snap to screen fora
<calmpitbull> na koji nacin se nesto patcha u kernelu
<calmpitbull> http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/mac80211_2.6.28-rc4-wl_frag+ack_v3.patch
<calmpitbull> recimo
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmGUzuSW5PU&feature=related
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo se igralo danonocno http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6IGgl7m4N8
<obruT> ovo ovo ;) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWhxVlOgjSc
<obruT> na test drive sam pizdio dosta :)
<Mmike> usporedite to sa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sae74D5M3JQ
<Mmike> eh, Yamaha kako svira :)
<obruT> Mmike: ondasnje igre su imale dusu :)
<Mmike> :) a ovo sam igrao na 386ici danonocno :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U_2JygCDyo&feature=related
<SilverSpace> jel zna tko kaj se dogodilo sa http://slike.hr/
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> to su bile igrice mogo si se naguravati
<SilverSpace> same gassss
<SilverSpace> fino se danas Vettel razbio 
<SilverSpace> budz0r: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/system-monitor-indicator-puts-cpu-and.html
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/tray.png
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di se razbio, daj url
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PORwExZ7OKI
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> hehe, kisica nedjelju
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAHsAQEICCM&NR=1
<Mmike> heh
<SilverSpace> bemti osto mi mobitel na suncu 
<SilverSpace> vruc ko pegla
<Mmike> sad ga na uho metni :)
<SilverSpace> 70°C
<SilverSpace> mislim da je bio i cruciji sa gornje strane
<SilverSpace> ovo je tem. baterije
<SilverSpace> drugi trening poceo
<budz0r> SilverSpace: bolji mi conky
<SilverSpace> budz0r: :)
<SilverSpace> dobra je i ova fora tekstualna
<SilverSpace>  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/tray.png
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> nema vise system monitora
<Mmike> onog s graficima
<Mmike> kojeg sam mogao u gornji panel postaviti?
<dodobas> nope...
<dodobas> :D
<SilverSpace> ima
<SilverSpace> slozila ekipa
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/system-monitor-indicator-puts-cpu-and.html
<SilverSpace> ne taj
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/network-memory-and-cpu-usage-indicator.html
<SilverSpace> pravi
<rsedak> jutro
<jelly> "bez golih teta nema prosperiteta"
<rsedak> dobar slogan :-)
<Mmike> ahahahaah
<Mmike> kradem :)
<jelly> hm, otkad t-com ima 46.188.128.0/17
<Mmike> kako si to skuzio?
<jelly> gledam logove
<jelly> i vip 31.45.128.0/17
<jelly> i jos vip 77.237.96.0/19
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> zanimljivo :)
<jelly> i carnet 31.147.0.0/16
<jelly> ebemu misha
<budz0r> jelly: to je stara vijest :)
<jelly> koje tocno
<budz0r> "15:44:26 <jelly> i carnet 31.147.0.0/16"
<budz0r> jelly: ima vec neko vrijeme kad je carnet dobio taj range
<Tomiyama> jelly: jesi uzeo s4y ?
<jelly> Tomiyama: nisam još, nije mi kritično
<jelly> skužio sam da mogu privremeno povlačiti backupe doma sad kad imam 10Mbps
<Tomiyama> jelly: kul, ak ces uzimati javi, mene isto zanima kvaliteta tog cuda
<Mmike> sto je s4y?
<budz0r> Mmike: server for you
<budz0r> http://www.server4you.com/
<Mmike> cekcek
<Mmike> http://www.server4you.com/root-server/ecoserver.php
<Mmike> za 60 dolara mjesecno dobijem svoj stroj sa 8 gigi rama, 2xteru diska, 4jezgreni proc, unlimited bandwith?!
<Tomiyama> mislim da nije bas unlimited bandwith, ogranicavaju te brijem na 5 tera mjesecno
<Mmike> pa pise unlimited :)
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> to je znaci moj moj server, nista, xen, nista virtualizacija?
<Mmike> ja linode placam 40 dolara mjesecno za GRO manje svega
<Tomiyama> da
<Tomiyama> tvoj
<Tomiyama> fujitsu siemens
<Tomiyama> a imas na hetzneru i7 920
<Tomiyama> za nekih 45eur, al nije pravi server, nego slagan od komponenata
<Tomiyama> i setup fee je 150 eura
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> neki catch mora biti tu
<Mmike> pre jeftino se cini :)
<Tomiyama> za hetzner je vec potvrdjeno, hrpa ljudi iz .hr to tamo drzi i to je okej
<Tomiyama> sad cemo vidjet kad jelly ubode s4y :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> partimage failed (:(
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> zvalo me iz autokluba
<Mmike> izvukli su me za neko natjecanje :)
<Mmike> moram se ganjat s autom nekim negdje nesto :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tesko ti palo
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> na micevcu :)
<Mmike> nemrem jedino nac kad/di sam se to prijavio
 * Mmike upgradeira ubuntu
 * SilverSpace troši pare preko interneta
<SilverSpace> joj kaj mrzim balavurdiju kad ide komentirati nesto o cemu nema pojma i bilo je aktuelno prije cetri godine i sad je naso komentirat 
<Mmike> e? :)
<SilverSpace> dobar mi je ovaj nas novi forum
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prije cetri godine je filmic uplodan na youtube i sad se neki kenjac naso komentirati to 
<Neuromanc> :)
<SilverSpace> smisljam kakvu cu si majicu dati napraviti za ljeto 
<SilverSpace> za plazu
<jelly-home> morski faux pas
<SilverSpace> uvijek imam majicu koju stalno nosim samo za plazu tak da ljudi vec popizde kaj sam stalno u jednoj te istoj majici
<SilverSpace> metar dana
<SilverSpace> vidio sam jednu neki dan na youtube
<calmpitbull> imam win7, i ubuntu a zelim stavit jos jedan system....koji je najbolji nacin
<knoq> pozdrav
<knoq> ima li koga?
<jelly-home> ne
<knoq> :D
<knoq> moze li pomoc?
<knoq> pravio sam upgrade sa 10.10 na 11.04... i pri kraju upgradea, mi je racunar zamrznuo....
<SilverSpace> knoq: to se ne pita
<knoq> poslije restarta....
<knoq> sam izgubio taskbar (panel)
<SilverSpace> samo se puca sa pitanjima pa ako koga ima netko ce odgovoriti
<SilverSpace> knoq: jel ti sad radi
<knoq> sa ALT+F2 nemogu otvoriti ni terminal, pa sam radio preko ALT+CTRL+F1...
<knoq> ne radi ni sad... trenutno sam u recovery modu
<SilverSpace> jel mozes uci u konzolu
<SilverSpace> ALT+CTRL+F1
<knoq> da mogu!!
<SilverSpace> i tamo se prijaviti
<knoq> da mogu..
<SilverSpace> jes probao vidit jel sve nadogradilo 
<knoq>  kolko vidim bez problema.... je..
<SilverSpace> znaci sve je nadogradilo 
<knoq> da
<SilverSpace> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SilverSpace> probaj puknut ovo 
<SilverSpace> i probaj si otvoriti novog usera i sa njim se prijaviti 
<knoq> ok hvala...
<knoq> sad cu restart.... pa da probam..
<SilverSpace> zna se dogoditi da se stare konfiguracije zajebavaju
<Mmike> pre super je ovaj ubuntu upgradeator
<Mmike> na kraju ti da popis od cca 120 paketa, 70 ih vise nije potrebno, a 40 ce biti obrisano, veli
<Mmike> kripticni nazivi
<Mmike> i onda te ispod pita 'keep' ili 'remove' :)
<Mmike> prosjecan korisnik tu kaze: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> i sad, veliki restart
<Mmike> da vidimo
<Mmike> na sto to lici :)
<Mmike> za pocetak, nema vise splash slicice :/
<Mmike> pa nemam unity
<chaky> meni Unity radi out-of-the-box na laptopu
<chaky> intel grafika
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> di su scrollbarovi s desne strane?!
<Mmike> ovo je sve nes cudno
<ivoks> kada pomaknes misa na stranu, pojavi se scroll
<Mmike> ivoks, e, i onda? kilknem na neki od tih i nista se ne desi
<ivoks> vuces ga
<ivoks> to je scroll
<Mmike> nope, to ne radi
<Mmike> moguce da ne radi zbog ZDRKANG TOUCHPADA
<Mmike> btw, radi mi right-click sad
<Mmike> i ne moras na tockicu
<Mmike> bilo kud prsom pritisnes
<Mmike> i onda actually kliknes na right-click
<Mmike> da se cuje 'click'
<Mmike> i onda radi
<Mmike> wtf? meniji od aplikacije su mi gore, a ne u samoj aplikaciji?
<jelly-home> Mmike: da!
<jelly-home> jedna od rijetkih stvari koje su mi se dopadale kod Maca
<Mmike> kako ti se to, pobogu, moze dopadati!?
<Mmike> pa moras misa vuc svaki put na vrh ekrana
<Mmike> e, a, di su settings-preferences-nesto?
<Mmike> kako do toga dodjem?
<jelly-home> i ne moras ciljat po vertikali i horizontali, nego samo po horizontali
<Mmike> hm, vish... ima smisla to sto kazes
<jelly-home> imas skroz desno gore power gumb, mislim da je pod njim settings
<ivoks> settings su pod power buttonom
<Mmike> e, a, kako otvorim JOS jedan terminal? imam otvoren jedan, odem na drugi desktop, kliknem u onom trayu lijevom na terminal, i ovaj me vrati na otvoreni terminal
<ivoks> win+shift+q
<ivoks> ili desni klik na ikonu
<ivoks> ne 'q', vec broj pod kojim je ikona
<jelly-home> samo je jedan terminal ;-)
<jelly-home> (proces)
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> kako?
<jelly-home> ne znam jel taj panel lijevo vise lici na Win7 ili na Mac
<ivoks> stisni win tipku
<ivoks> i drzi ju
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> pojavi se panel
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> a kako misem to napravim?
<ivoks> i na njemu probjevi
<ivoks> srednji klik
<Mmike> aahahahahah :)
 * Mmike je umro od smijeha upravo :)
<Mmike> ivoks ce skuziti zasto :)
<ivoks> nemas srednji? :)
<Mmike> joj, suze mi krenule :)
<jelly-home> 3button emulation?
<ivoks> ma...
<jelly-home> ah, sugavi trackpad
<ivoks> ne mozes s ovim sranjem od touchpada
<Mmike> ok, unity je, za prvu ruku, ocajan. Vjerujem da bar pola te ocajnosti dolazi od UZASNOG laptopa
<jelly-home> touchpad, je :-)
<jelly-home> Mmike: meni je ok, sa trackpointom i prava tri gumba ;-)
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi isprobao dash?
<Mmike> ivoks, erm... sto je to?
<jelly-home> dash?
<ivoks> mislim, meni je unity najbolje sucenje koje sam vidio
<ivoks> stisnes win tipku i pocnes pisati 'firefox'
<ivoks> stisnes enter
<jelly-home> ivoks: KDE4 ima vrlo slican Alt-F2
<ivoks> ili, stisnes win tipku, pa pises 'ime nekog dokumenta' pa stisnes enter
<ivoks> nije to alt+f2
<jelly-home> je
<ivoks> ovo trazi aplikacije, datoteke, neinstalirane programe...
<jelly-home> kao i KDE4 Alt-F2
<ivoks> da? nisam kde koristio dugo dugo
<Mmike> ivoks, bezveze
<jelly-home> history/recent docs, programi, i mozda jos nesto
<Mmike> kliknem na terminal, pocnem pisati firefox i stisnem tab
<chaky> mislim da krunner ne trazi neinstalirane programe
<Mmike> brijem da je ovaj unity super za tablete
<chaky> ovo ostalo da
<jelly-home> chaky: a kome to treba!
<ivoks> Mmike: pa isto je, samo ovdje ne moras stisnuti tab :)
<ivoks> ne moras napisati firefox
<ivoks> dovoljno je 'fire'
<ivoks> i onda enter
<jelly-home> chaky: ovo za neinstalirane programe je tipicni Ubuntu-specific goodie
<chaky> ja instaliram sve programe koji mi trebaju, tako da mi ne trebaju neinstalirani programi :P
<jelly-home> chaky: isto kao u shellu, odma ti kaze da ak oces taj program terbas instalirati taj paket
<chaky> jelly-home: da, znam
<Mmike> kak fino scroller radi u tom sucelju
<Mmike> lijepo kliknem desno na scrollbar i vozim se gore dolje
<Mmike> zakaj to ne radi u ostalim prozorima?
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> e, a, kaj, ne mogu ugasiti copiz djidje?
<jelly-home> al nisam siguran koliko unity ima smisla na velikoj rezoluciji
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> ccsm
<Mmike> jelly-home, bas o tome razmisljam, brijem da nikakvog
<ivoks> jelly-home: ja ga koristim na 1080
<ivoks> lijevo je povuci prozor na lijevo
<ivoks> drugi na desno
<jelly-home> meni je na 1680x1050 malo pretjerano 
<ivoks> i usporedjivati
<jelly-home> ivoks: to je fora iz Win7
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> i win+X je iz windowsa
<jelly-home> (KDE4 ima isto)
<chaky> danasnji /topic @ #ubuntu-hr: "Mmike u zemlji Unity-a" :)
<ivoks> win+a mi je super
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> odo jest
<Mmike> odustanjem
<Mmike> za pocetak, uzas :)
<ivoks> win, pa upisem kalk, enter
<Mmike> treba se radikalno privikavati
<jelly-home> sa tim svim djidjama, win7 ima sasvim pristojan window manager
<Mmike> jelly-home, jeps, nelose. samo sto mu fali virtual-win
<Mmike> nakon toga neki dobar terminal, i solidni su windowsi
<jelly-home> da, Win + pises sto ti treba je izvrsno
<ivoks> dobro je sto kuzi i naredbu i ime programa
<ivoks> npr compiz settings
<Mmike> ne kuzi 'ls' :)
<ivoks> naredba je ccsm, a mozes i pisati compiz confi...
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/cc817881
<Mmike> ivoks, ja nemam taj ccsm
<jelly-home> Mmike: nisu ti ga instalirali po defaultu da se jadan ne mucis
<Mmike> jelly-home, to sam probao i nije mi radilo. virtualwin mi je s druge strane bio super
<jelly-home> compizconfig-settings-manager
<rsedak> jutar
<ivoks> vjerujem da je unity frustrirajuci na touchpadu
<Mmike> ne mozes zamisliti koliko
<ivoks> meni je touchpad kao takav frustrirajuc
<SilverSpace> evo ga na Mmike opet kuka nakon nadogradnje :))
<Mmike> al' dobro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jwl ti bar font uredu :)
<rsedak> meni se danas jena studentica pozalila da joj je "novi" ubuntu katastrofa u onosu na 10.04
<Mmike> ja sam vim poceo koristiti nakon 10+ godina unixanja :)
<rsedak> govorimo o grafickom sucelju
<jelly-home> Mmike: ja sam jos na joeu :-D
<rsedak> jelly = jole :-)
<jelly-home> ebes vim
<SilverSpace> rsedak: jesi joj objasnio da je navika gadna stvar
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, e, umri ti s joeom! A kad ste mi ti i marijo i dave i neznam tko sve ne setfaclali joe i pine i sve to ?
<Mmike> sad on meni prica da je jos na joeu
<jelly-home> hahaha
<Mmike> ma joj!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> odo jest
<jelly-home> multiuser stroj, svi mogu koristiti pine osim Mmiketa
<rsedak> SilverSpace: jesam jesam, onda smo prebacili pricu na MSO2010 :-)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa touchpad ni ne koristis samo tipkovnicom sce radis
<SilverSpace> rsedak: kaj ti je to 
<SilverSpace> mso
<jelly-home> mali slatki objekt
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: Office
<jelly-home> MS Office 2010
<jelly-home> valjda
<SilverSpace> sam si i mislil da je neko MS sranje :)
<SilverSpace> dobar app za spijunazu http://www.appbrain.com/app/ip-webcam/com.pas.webcam#
<SilverSpace> da sad netko ukine linux ja bi se sutra ubio 
<SilverSpace> neznam kak bi sa MS
<rsedak> :-) je MS Office 2010
<rsedak> veliki (android) brat vas gleda :-)
<ivoks> rsedak: ha cuj... ima ljudi kojima se ne svidja aston martin
<ivoks> meni je super jer ne moram toliko potezati misa koliko sam morao na gnome 2
<ivoks> i multitasking je malo drugaciji
<ivoks> svidja mi se multitaskam aplikacije, a ne izbornik aplikacija :)
<ivoks> gutam rijeci i slova
<ivoks> Aktualni svjetski prvak i vodeći u ukupnom pretku ove sezone, Nijemac Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull), vratio se pješke u boks nakon što je u glasovitom zavoju 8 izletio sa staze
<jelly-home> "eto ja malo u Å¡etnju"
<rsedak> nije se mogao pojaviti sefu pred oci pa je skupljao hrabrost?
<ivoks> jeste vidli ove shortcute
<ivoks> ctrl+alt+numeric_keyboard_X
<ivoks> 0 = fullscreen
<ivoks> 1 = donji lijevi kut, nekoliko velicina
<ivoks> 2 = dole po cijeloj duzini, nekoliko duzina
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> 5 je sredina
<SilverSpace> fuck ludo
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> cool
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi vidio kak se razbio
<rsedak> idem si odmah sutra kupiti jos 8 monitora :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PORwExZ7OKI
<ivoks> http://i.imgur.com/E4suz.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol komentar The best news﻿ today :D
<jelly-home> ivoks: ko je tu pingvin
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nek pita schumachera kak se vozi po kisi
<ivoks> jelly-home: :)
<rsedak> da odbilo ga kombinacija puni lijevi i zona koja dijeli travu i stazu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nisi gledao danas
<SilverSpace> SCM je najvise puta izletio
<SilverSpace> imao srece kaj se nije nigdje slupao
<ivoks> Matt Zimmerman leaving Canonical
<SilverSpace> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/7759/redbull2011rb7alt.jpg
<drac0_> dobar dan
<drac0_> postovanje
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pa desi je ti
<drac0_> SilverSpace, pa evome je :)
<SilverSpace> kak se zale na RB krila da se previse savijaju a svima drugima se savijaju do same granice
<SilverSpace> a to je 20mm
<drac0_> jo nisam danas gledao trening pas matr
<drac0_> al za vikend se sve gleda :)
<SilverSpace> RB nikad vise nije savinulo od 16mm
<drac0_> sta je gaytell slupao bolid?
<SilverSpace>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PORwExZ7OKI
<SilverSpace> vidi
<SilverSpace> pase travu
<drac0_> hebate
<drac0_> jel ima neki system monitor za panel gore
<SilverSpace> nije izasao na drugi trening
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ima
<SilverSpace> dva
<drac0_> hocu vidjet proc-mem-net grafiche :)
<SilverSpace> graficki i tekstualni
<drac0_> daj oba :)
<drac0_> tekstualni sam vidio zapravo
<drac0_> daj grafichki
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/network-memory-and-cpu-usage-indicator.html
<drac0_> to je to, tnx ;)
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/tray.png
<SilverSpace> vidi ovo http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/top-6-quicklists-for-ubuntu-1104-natty.html
<SilverSpace> isto dobra stvar
<SilverSpace> bude to ekipa poslozila
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes se sto raspitao ili da si ja slozim asusa
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jesam, nemoj slagat :)
<drac0_> u guzvi je covjek, al ion je na putu
<drac0_> u biti dosao je vec, samo ne znam koji model tocno
<SilverSpace> aa
<drac0_> idem do njega slijedeci vikend vidjet cudo pa ti javim
<SilverSpace> q150
<SilverSpace> ok
<drac0_> javim ti kakvo je stanje, pa cemo po obicaju :)
<SilverSpace> opet najavili grdo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> a mislio jedno popodne navratiti do tebe
<chaky> drac0_: kupujemo li HTC Sensation nakon Desirea ?
<chaky> mislim da HTC nece izbaciti nista bolje od Sensation do kraja godine
<drac0_> chaky, cini mi se da hoce
<drac0_> bit ce 2 flagshipa
<SilverSpace> drac0_: stavio lap u oglas
<drac0_> sensation i jos jedan
<chaky> aha
<drac0_> chaky, sensation mi je too much ekran
<chaky> ajde da vidim taj drugi
<drac0_> na granici normalne uporabe
<chaky> ma dovoljno je
<drac0_> malo se igrao nekidan, ne mozes palcem gore potegnuti a nemam tako malu ruku
<drac0_> bolje mi lezi desire
<chaky> a imao si ga u ruci ?
<drac0_> cak sam razmisljao i o desire s, ali onak mi je ... nhaaa
<chaky> ne ne ne, ja idem na dual core
<drac0_> dobar je sensation daleko od toga
<drac0_> al nekako mi je sta ja znam, nije to to :)
<drac0_> motorola atrix 4g mi je bolja :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ima ponuda? :)
<SilverSpace> htc flyer
<SilverSpace> tooo
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ne nitko se ne javlja
<SilverSpace> preko 150 puta pregledano ali niko se ne javlja
<drac0_> chaky, definitivno dual-core :)
<chaky> budem pogledao reviewove ovog Atrixa, medjutim Sensation mi je drazi :)
<chaky> nisam ga imao u ruci, ali vidjet cu kada bude u trgovini
<drac0_> ma htc je pojam kvalitete
<Mmike> atrix?
<Mmike> krema za ruke?
<Mmike> to je moj deda koristio stalno
<drac0_> i motorola mi je nekako too-chinese :)
<SilverSpace> lol H. Dragovoljac 2 - 0H ajduk Split
<SilverSpace> koji papci
<drac0_> chaky, i desire s i sensation su brutala od izrade
<drac0_> to alu unibody je izvrsna stvar
<SilverSpace> drac0_: vidi ovaj app za spijunazu http://www.appbrain.com/app/ip-webcam/com.pas.webcam
<drac0_> SilverSpace, LOL za mlade tinejdjerice :)
<ivoks> Šok u Maksimiru! Vaha dao ostavku, a Mamiću ništa nije rekao!
<ivoks> taj dinamo je takva lakrdija...
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> ivoks, cek sta ne slave sad opet neku godisnjicu :D
<ivoks> sad slave 18
<drac0_> LOL
<SilverSpace> drac0_: i zvuk i slika ide
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes vidio slovenci dobili u hokeju lix glavna faca
<drac0_> SilverSpace, to se trazi :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, si probao ;) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/mimic-the-look-of-ubuntus-overlay-scrollbars-in-chromeium/
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> konacno ruzni skrol maknuo
<drac0_> odvratan je stari
<drac0_> gnjusno djubre
<SilverSpace> imas dolje jos malo koda
<drac0_> http://vimeo.com/21778130
<drac0_> ovo mi je super
<SilverSpace> da i to mi radi 
<SilverSpace> mada sm to iskljucio 
<SilverSpace> Nakon Mamićevog upada u svlačionicu, Vaha u suzama najavio OSTAVKU!
<lizard_> vecer svima
<SilverSpace> lizard_: vece
<lizard_> ma evo doveli me k vama problemi
<lizard_> problem je u kubuntu-u neznam kako namjestit mikrofon ... nigdje opcije
<SilverSpace> ne bi znao nis o kubuntu
<SilverSpace> di se njemu namjesta 
<lizard_> ufff pa di da potrazim pomoc ... jer engleski mi nije bas jaca strana :)
<ivoks> forum?
<SilverSpace> yep forum
<lizard_> hvala ... probat cu
<drac0_> odoh na pivu
<SilverSpace> gledam malo elektroniku kit koliko sam se ja namucio da bi si nesto slozio 
<SilverSpace> danas svasta ima i to za male pare
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/compact-flash-cf-to-desktop-ide-40-pin-convertor-card-2720
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-07
<Mmike> huy
<calmpitbullHTC> http://www.geek.com/articles/games/game-developer-david-braben-creates-a-usb-stick-pc-for-25-2011055/
<calmpitbullHTC> To je comp
<calmpitbullHTC> To je buducnost
<jelly-home> 128MB RAM je... kajjaznam, taman za vrtit irc proxy
<calmpitbullHTC> Pa biti ce vise...strpi se
<HmmZ0r> dan
<Neuromanx> jutro
<cjohnston> morning
<calmpitbull> good morning, sun i up
<calmpitbull> i=is
<SilverSpace> jutar
<Mmike> book
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kad su kvalice?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa kaj ti je rockas? :)
<Mmike> jeboih NeT tv
<Mmike> dok su reklame bile i top shop, slika savrsena
<Mmike> cim krene formula, slika se raspada
<dodobas> Mmike: ipTV :P
<Neuromanx> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nije 
<SilverSpace> krivo su procitali na timeline i sad me svi provociraju :)
<SilverSpace> http://forum.notebookreview.com/lenovo-ibm/569934-thinkpad-x1.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji je tvoj rezultat Turske  :)
<Mmike> 1:28 mislim
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> bas idem napravit krug-dva-tri pa ti kazem
<Mmike> dodobas, de neki url :)
<SilverSpace> ide mali i sa slupanim bolidom :)
<dodobas> Mmike: 150kn
<SilverSpace> opaki posao radi AN
<SilverSpace> i ostaje u RB jer mu žena neče u Italiju
<calmpitbull> rb?
<SilverSpace> red bull
<calmpitbull> pa pametna, zas kaj se radi dobro kada popijes red bull
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :1.29.300 sad napravio, nemrem brze
<Mmike> al' idem u windowse, tamo mi je bolje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: slabo :)
<Job_> lijepi pozdrav... instalirao sam xubuntu preko wubia i sada me zanima sljedece - kako sacuvati promijene koje su napravljene unutar xubuntupa - poput interneta. Sada drugi put kada sam upalio xubuntu, mora sam ponovno preko wizadra instalirati net. Inace imam broadband
<SilverSpace> koliko znam to bi se trebalo sacuvati
<SilverSpace> doduse nemam pojma o xubuntu
<Job_> da mozda hoce ali eto da ga ne gasim ponovno pa instaliram... inace ovo preko wubia ide jako tesko ako imas live cd. Stvar radi jedino ako direktno preko njega skidas sustav. onda napravai... inace nista, i uz to live cd ne sljaka
<Job_> eto cisto da znas
<SilverSpace> wubi ti je sranje to je skoro kao da imas i virtualnu instalaciju
<SilverSpace> mozda jos i sporije
<SilverSpace> to je ubiti ako hoces isprobati sistem 
<Job_> za sada xubuntu radi, ne cini mi se bas idealno ali ok. da zato sam i stavio preko wubia da malo naucim jer nemam pojma o ubutu linuxu itd... 
<Job_> da te pitam, zasto tamo gdje su onde dvije strelice nema moje konekcije za net... kako se ubiti konektirati, samo preko terminala ili
<SilverSpace> ne znam ti nista o xubuntu
<Job_> aha, izgleda mi identican kao ubuntu
<drac0_> zdravo
<Job_> pozdrav, malo prije sam bio ovdje - imam pitanje vezano za xubuntu - imam broad band konekciju... tu konkeciju uspijem osoposobiti preko wizarda koji se pokrece kroz terminal. ali kada restartiram komp, moja konkecija nestane i moram sve ispocetka
<Job_> kako uciniti da sve bude stalno namjesteno
<SilverSpace> Job_: koji je to wizard
<Job_> ovo upisem sudo pppoeconf
<SilverSpace> aha 
<Job_> kako dalje... cuo nesto da radim preko network menagera, ali to niti ne znam pokrenuti... ne znam je li upoce ima GUI
<SilverSpace> network menagera je gui 
<SilverSpace> u ubuntu
<SilverSpace> kaj se ne mozes spojiti sa pon dsl-provider
<Job_> mislim sada sam spojen radim iz xubutua, probao sam taj pon i izbacilo mi nesto, ugl ne ide
<Job_> kako da inace pokrecem programe koji su instalirani,dgej su oni smjesteni
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh xubuntu mi je strano tjelo i nemam pojma kako to uopce sad izgleda
<SilverSpace> to nisam pokrenuo bar dvije godine ako ne i vise
<SilverSpace> koja je to werzija xubuntu
<Job_> 11.04.
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, 1:29.1
<MmikeDOMA> nemrem brze
<Mmike> plus sto ubijem gume za 5-6 krugova
<Mmike> i neide mi auto preko 303-304
<Job_> sori silver, slučajno sam izašo sa stranice
<Mmike> ako olabavim grip, ide i 330, al' onda kroz zavoj8 nemrem proc opce :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> Job_: trebao bi ti raditi nm-applet
<SilverSpace> i u xubuntu
<Job_> objasni kako to radi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: citam da vettel prode osmicu 20 km brze nego ostali
<SilverSpace> svi na izlazu imaju brzinu 250-260 a on 280
<SilverSpace> Job_: to ti je gui za internet
<SilverSpace> u trey stoji ikona
<Job_> sliver: nemam tu ikonu, barem je ne vidim, a da pokrenm iz terminala, samo ne znam kako to ide
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jedino, ja vozim sa sauberom iz 2006te :)
<Mmike> taj je auto najbolje modeliran
<Mmike> od ovih koje imam
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> Mmike: trosis gume ko da su od pirelija
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tvoje su jos stare gudijerke
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes gledao majstora
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> nisam bome
<drac0_> bio vani
<SilverSpace> eh ganjas fazane
<drac0_> prepelice :)
<drac0_> i ostalu perad
<drac0_> sta mi sada ne radi ovaj scrollbars pas matr
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jel ti rade overlay scrollbars s ayatama ppa?
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0_> nula bodova kod mene
<SilverSpace> cek da nesto vidim
<SilverSpace> da ayatama je i radi
<drac0_> ma kakvi, samo default mi radi
<drac0_> jos uvijek ovi stari ruzni hebo ih
<drac0_> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/set-all-applications-to-use-overlay.html
<drac0_> sta je rosberg treci :)
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> scm osmi
<SilverSpace> starac
<drac0_> a hebate
<drac0_> i ovog geytella mi vise dosta
<drac0_> opet ce biti dosadno
<SilverSpace> mali se razbije prije dva dana
<SilverSpace> i danas prvi
<SilverSpace> tj jucer se razbio
<Job_> oprostite sto vas prekidam, imam jedno pocetnicko pitanje, ne znam kako pokrenuti aplikacije za koje mi xubuntu kaze da su instalirane... kako bih to moga uciniti
<SilverSpace> Job_: zasto ti ne instaliras ubuntu
<drac0_> mozda ima stariju machinu
<SilverSpace> xubuntu je nepoznanica tu za nas
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> trebas naci kanal xubuntu i tam pitati
<Job_> probao sam jedanput i imao problema s grafickom, stalno se zamrzavala slika, pa mislio da ipak treba nesto slabije,mada imam ok komp, 19 ghz amd, 1, 8 gigarama, dva solidna diska, ali meni se ledio
<SilverSpace> drac0_: vettel vozi majstorski 
<Job_> graficka ati radeon 9200
<drac0_> ma ja bona
<drac0_> sve ok
<drac0_> al dosadno brate mili :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> reci to AN
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> treba ga umiroviti, da opet gledamo f1 :D
<drac0_> ovako inace, rb vozi, ostali se slepaju
<SilverSpace> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Adrian-Newey/56505612939
<SilverSpace> majstor od zanata
<SilverSpace> jes cuo zasto nece u ferrari
<drac0_> ne
<drac0_> ?
<SilverSpace> zato kaj mu zena gazda 
<SilverSpace> i nece u italiju
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> haha
<drac0_> kad zena sisom opali
<SilverSpace> hebga vis da izgleda ko papucar
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> kad se razbio vettel samo nisu dali snimati zadnji kraj 
<SilverSpace> to su odmah pokrili i kamere nisu mogle snimiti
<SilverSpace> da ne vide male zelene :)
<drac0_> dva mala zelena drze difuzor :)
<drac0_> druga dva masu krilcima
<drac0_> dobro cek jel prenosi koja nasa tv
<drac0_> ja jos uvijek prek neta gledam
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona.png
<drac0_> pas matr
<drac0_> ne radi mi
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pa da net tv
<SilverSpace> prenose 
<SilverSpace> jergovic i dijakovic
<SilverSpace> dobri su nisu losi
<drac0_> ma da
<drac0_> e gledat cemo onda
<SilverSpace> kaze jergovic danas ovo nesto nije uredu daj to restartaj neke hirohlife mi baca
<SilverSpace> a jucer kad se vettel razbio vrijeme je dalje islo i ovaj par puta ponovi da to nije uredu 
<SilverSpace> poslao sam im porauku kaze on da kaj je sa time
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> koja faca
<SilverSpace> kaze netko ne radi svoj posao tko je trebao vrijeme zaustaviti
<SilverSpace> i danas isto imali par provala
<SilverSpace> ali su ok
<drac0_> bas cu gledati sutra :)
<drac0_> nis odoh malo van
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<SilverSpace> dosta sitnica kazu o vozacima kaj se nije moglo cut kod prasicka
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<HmmZ0r> yay, satju dic jos jedan xserver za televiziju, skinut neki myth ili nesto, i vncat se s mobom ;P
<rob||> Kako da rewritam "virtualni" kirektorij na apacheu?
<rob||> direktorij
<rob||> samo za domenu rewrite mi radi, ali ne i za direktorije 
<SilverSpace> jutrooo rsedak_ 
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak_> jutro
<rsedak_> Mmike ping
<SilverSpace> da te predohitrim
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak_> :-)
<rsedak_> brz si nema sta ;-)
<black_> pozdrav
<black_> imam jedan veliki problem
<black_> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd399/blackchocolate994/Prikaz_zaslona.png
<SilverSpace> ma da
<black_> jednostavno kad otvorim update manager pojavi se ova por
<black_> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd399/blackchocolate994/Prikaz_zaslona.png
<black_> Å¡ta da napravim?
<SilverSpace> otvori repozitori menager i izaberi drugi repozitorij a ne hr
<SilverSpace> jes probao u terminalu
<black_> nisam ništa
<black_> zato sam došao tu vas pitati
<SilverSpace> mozes sve to zatvoriti i probat u terminalu
<SilverSpace> pa da vidimo kaj tiispise
<black_> a Å¡ta moram upisat u terminal
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get update
<black_> ok idem probat
<SilverSpace> i stavi na pastebin.com
<black_> Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/hr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<SilverSpace> jesi sto dirao po listi
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<SilverSpace> i to na PASTEBIN.com
<SilverSpace> pa link ovdje
<black_> nisam ništa dirao..al ja sam porkenuo taj update...i valjda mi je internetska veza pukla...i odtad neće
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get -f install
<SilverSpace> daj to upisi 
<SilverSpace> i daj kaj ti ispise
<black_> matej@matej-Linux:~$ sudo apt-get -f install [sudo] password for matej:  Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/hr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. matej@matej-Linux:~$ 
<SilverSpace> black_: ma PASTEBIN:COM
<SilverSpace> na
<black_> Å¡ta tamo?
<SilverSpace> ne ovdje to stavljati
<black_> stavio sam
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<SilverSpace> to daj tamo
<SilverSpace> i daj link na to
<SilverSpace> kaj neznas kak se pastebin koristi
<black_> neznam
<SilverSpace> stavis tamo tekst i das povratni link 
<SilverSpace> http://pastebin.com/PjZmbDeu
<SilverSpace> naprimjer
<black_> evo 
<black_> http://pastebin.com/PjZmbDeu
<SilverSpace> daj ispis 
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<HmmZ0r> heh kako sam slozio da mi stroj glumi ap i klijenti dobivaju adresu od zicnog rutera mog :P
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: majstoreee
<SilverSpace> :)
<black_> samo malo
<black_> http://pastebin.com/y4ngSPaj evo
<SilverSpace> black_: izgleda mi sve ok probaj se maknuti sa hr arhive
<black_> kako to napravim?
<SilverSpace> softwer centar 
<SilverSpace> uredi
<SilverSpace> softwer repozitorij
<SilverSpace> i stavni Glavni poslužitrelj
<black_> softwer centar 
<black_> di je to?
<SilverSpace> tamo di instaliras programe
<black_> našao
<black_> neće opet...
<SilverSpace> black_: sudo apt-get check
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get update
<black_> http://pastebin.com/VC3dm633
<SilverSpace> hajde ovako
<SilverSpace> najprije ovu naredbu
<SilverSpace> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<black_> http://pastebin.com/HcDmJ3G4
<SilverSpace> ovu gore
<SilverSpace> zadnju
<black_> jesam
<SilverSpace> pa 
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get update
<black_> evo ga
<black_> radi sve...
<black_> hvala punoooooooo..:D
<SilverSpace> no hajde :)
<black_> radi sve:)
<SilverSpace> hm prvi puta da su mi se sad x_i srusili na natty
<black_> večer dečki
<black_> evo opet mene
<black_> i imam još samo 2 pitanja
<black_> pa ak nije problem
<black_> JEl ima tu koga?
<igustin> samo ti pitaj ;)
<black_> ma hoću nešto isprinatat
<black_> i našo mi je pisač i sve...i kad kliknem print piše kao da je to zadatak 12 i neće 
<black_> pa ako može pomoć..bio bih vam zahvalan..:)
<jelly-home> black_: koliko još zadataka ima na čekanju?
<jelly-home> black_: lpstat naredba
<black_> pa pisalo je 12
<black_> to u terminal ili?
<jelly-home> da, gdje drugdje
<black_> i Å¡ta nakon toga?
<black_> ali neće ništa
<jelly-home> i onda reci dal' je samo taj jedan ili ima još
<black_> ali kad upišem naredbu lpstat nedogađa se ništa
<jelly-home> black_: naredba čeka, ili završi i ne ispše ništa??
<igustin> što kaže lpq
<black_> ne nego u terminal upišem lpstat i samo mi se pojavi novo polje za upis
<jelly-home> igustin: lpq je za LPRNG i compatibility.
<igustin> ah :-/
<jelly-home> black_: ok, dakle završi.  Znači taj zadatak je otišao ... nekamo
<black_> matej@matej-Linux:~$ lpstat 
<black_> matej@matej-Linux:~$   
<jelly-home> black_: jesi probao odštekati printer, sačekati malo i vratiti natrag
<black_> eto to se pojavi
<black_> jesam
<black_> ali neće jednostavno...piše da je to zadatak 12...:S
<black_> ali fino je pronašlo printer i drivere..
<black_> imali netko ideju Å¡ta da napravim?
<SilverSpace> black_: koji printer
<black_> lexmark x1270
<jelly-home> black_: Å¡to veli "lpstat -p -d"
<black_> samo sec
<black_> matej@matej-Linux:~$ lpstat -p -d printer Lexmark-1200-Series is idle.  enabled since Sub 07 Svi 2011 21:43:41 	Printer is now online. system default destination: Lexmark-1200-Series matej@matej-Linux:~$  
<jelly-home> ako ima više od 2-3 reda, koristi http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<black_> joj da..ups..
<black_> ali da sad nekopiram piše gore...
<SilverSpace> I suggest reading all the thread to verify (it's a hard work but lexmark all by itself is hard).
<SilverSpace> :)
<black_> nekužim eng..može prijevod?
<black_> :D
<SilverSpace> neznam di samo nadete takvu exsotiku
<black_> kakvu?
<jelly-home> u dućanu
<black_> i u čem je problem kod mene?
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<black_> ma nađe on meni sve drivere..i printer...ali mi neće printat...
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933616
<SilverSpace> moze on naci svasta
<SilverSpace> kad exzotika ne radi
<jelly-home> egzotika, SilverSpace.  Nema xz.
<black_> jaoooo....kolko tog ima..aj dobro idem probat
<black_> e da još nešto
<black_> kako postavit da mi je windows 7 defaultni os...
<black_> kod paljenja grub menu-a..uvijek mi je linux defauoltni...
<jelly-home> black_: printeri na linuxu, pogotovo jeftini, znaju biti problematični
<black_> aha ...
<jelly-home> ak ima PCL ili PostScript ili je mrežni, vjerojatno će raditi; ako na openprinting.org piše da radi, vjerojatno radi; ako ne... pitanje je.
<black_> aha
<black_> nego ovo moje drugo pitanje....kako postavit da mi je windows 7 defaultni os...kod paljenja grub menu-a..uvijek mi je linux defauoltni...
<SilverSpace> black_: trebao bi samo probat insatlirati ovaj paket libstdc++5
<black_> taman sam krenuo..:)
<SilverSpace> koliko citam to mu fali i da radi ljudima sa time
<black_> oke..idem probat hvala..:D
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ja najprije gledam kaj radi pa kupujem :)
<jelly-home> tak je to sa opskurnim operacijskim sustavima
<black_> skinuo sam..i kak sad pokrenut ovo čudo?
<black_> aaaaaaaa evo ga
<black_> i Å¡ta kad sam inst?
<SilverSpace> black_: imas ga u repozitoriju
<SilverSpace> netrebas nista skidati
<black_> da znam inst sam..i Å¡ta sad?
<SilverSpace> vidi ovo mozda ti je ovo problem 
<SilverSpace> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters#Troubleshooting
<black_> inst sam onaj paket ali ništa...-.-
<black_> probna stranica je podesena kao zadatak 15
<SilverSpace> gle mislim da treba i nesto restartati
<SilverSpace> mozda :)
<black_> komp?
<black_> eto mene opet...
<black_> ali opet neće printat
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-08
<calmpitBull> Dobro jutro
<calmpitBull> dobro jutro 
<HmmZ0r> ekipa, jel za wiki isti login ko za forum kao prije il ?
<HmmZ0r> ocito nije :P
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<SilverSpace> jes proseto cucka
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<drac0_> jos ujutro rano :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ima di link na 720p za f1 danas?
<drac0_> bbc mozda
<drac0_> si naletio na sta
<drac0_> evo gledam kvalifikacije na onome bbc linku, al slika je koma
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> pa gledaj na tv
<SilverSpace> imas neku digitalku
<drac0_> bi da mi je slika ok
<drac0_> net tv je uqurcu
<SilverSpace> ma d
<drac0_> da, zadnjih 2-3 mj. net tv i z1 koma
<SilverSpace> neznam drugi link
<drac0_> ja trazio malo, svi traze reganje i placanje
<drac0_> nema nista od hd-a free
<SilverSpace> da toga ima
<drac0_> btw nadogradio mavericka :)
<drac0_> na desktopu
<SilverSpace> jos na tv u slika i izgleda sa onog bbc nekao
<drac0_> radi natty ko vurica
<SilverSpace> jel ti radi scrollbars
<drac0_> ovo je do sada most clean updgrade ikad
<drac0_> radi
<drac0_> na lapu ne radi :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/set-all-applications-to-use-overlay.html
<drac0_> nesto kenja
<drac0_> mozda prorade kako andrew updatea ppa
<SilverSpace> meni je vec sad spor ovaj atom
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> dao je svoje
<drac0_> sad ce novi izbaciti na 2ghz i ht-om :)
<SilverSpace> ok dok ne otvoris par tabova i neki java aplikaciju
<drac0_> stavi ssd :)
<SilverSpace> jesam 
<drac0_> iscupaj van iz lapa i stavi na tog atoma
<drac0_> a hebate
<drac0_> onda u smece :)
<SilverSpace> lap sam pripremio za prodaju
<drac0_> aha vratio si win disk natrag
<SilverSpace> posluzit ce on kao server
<drac0_> jel ima ponuda
<SilverSpace> nista
<drac0_> nema ekipa para
<drac0_> svi su uqurcu :)
<SilverSpace> ljudi samo gledaju
<SilverSpace> nahebo sam se dok nisam naso na netu kako obrisati MBR
<SilverSpace> nije mi htio butat sa usb
<drac0_> ma da
<drac0_> cek lap
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0_> pa cemu, samo vratis disk
<drac0_> nisam te skuzio
<SilverSpace> da ali gore bio je i ubuntu
<drac0_> aha, dual boot
<SilverSpace> da
<drac0_> ma ja tu uvijek cupam win disk i bow
<SilverSpace> i nikao boot usb napravit 
<drac0_> *boq
<drac0_> puknes ubuntu ssd i do yaya :)
<SilverSpace> jedva pronaso kako napravit za win 7
<SilverSpace> ustvari ima dosta uputstva kak to napraviti ali ni jedno mi nije radilo na njihov nacin
<SilverSpace> jer nije htjelo butat usb 
<SilverSpace> uvjek se smrzne na jednom djelu 
<drac0_> i kako si uspio
<drac0_> sta win7 instalacija ne ubije mbr?
<SilverSpace> naso nekog lika koji je to pojasnio 
<SilverSpace> ubije
<SilverSpace> da sam imao cd bez problema napravis
<SilverSpace> usb cd vanjski*
<SilverSpace> ali sa stika me zajebavalo
<drac0_> svasta
<drac0_> koje sitno sranje
<drac0_> super, sad i bbc steka
<drac0_> vec vidim kak cu popizdit
<SilverSpace> mislim da sam jedno pet usb boot verzij stikova napravio
<drac0_> idem spojit stari monitor u slucaju da zbilja popizdim
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> jel pises ti koji je koji? :)
<SilverSpace> tebi treba dobra antena
<drac0_> ma kujac
<drac0_> imam riblju kost vrhunsku, imam najskuplju unutarnju digitalnu s pojacalom
<drac0_> svi programi su super osim ova 2 hebo ih
<SilverSpace> lol 
<drac0_> prije mjesec-dva i z1 se pokvario
<SilverSpace> majku im
<drac0_> net tv kenja od pocetka godine jos
<drac0_> majku im i njihovim usranim odasiljacima iz 60-tih
<SilverSpace> ja sam na kabelskoj 
<SilverSpace> pa mi radi
<drac0_> ha ja mislio uzeti od bnet-a
<drac0_> al to mi sve isti kujac
<drac0_> malo radi - malo ne radi
<drac0_> to cu uzeti kad sve bude u hd-u :)
<SilverSpace> ovi kod mene su ok 
<drac0_> znaci za par godina
<SilverSpace> pustaju analognu i digitalnu 
<drac0_> ma trebao sam iz firme uzeti tanjur i dvb-s2 i peri :)
<SilverSpace> ja na svoj imam digitalac a stara i sestra snalogni 
<drac0_> sta je to, amis
<SilverSpace> nebi ni to uzeo da mi nije do sport kluba da mogu gledati tekme
<drac0_> metronet
<SilverSpace> hebiga metronet nema kod mene
<SilverSpace> osim telefona
<drac0_> ma nek idu svi uqujac
<drac0_> frend je iznad crnomerca pazi, i nema hebeni internet
<SilverSpace> di imaju svoju mrezu digitalnu metronet je ok
<drac0_> tek sad provodi hitler-com kablovinje
<SilverSpace> i internet i tv
<drac0_> covjek je na usrasnom home-boxu
<drac0_> fuckin sramota za drzavu
<SilverSpace> heb ga
<drac0_> hebeni kinez u polju drma po rizi i surfa prek samsunga na glan mobile pas matr
<SilverSpace> jos mo mi u zg dobro ovi van zg nemaju izbora
<drac0_> ma najbolje frend u istri
<drac0_> vrhunski tanjur, dvb-s2 i sve u hd-u
<drac0_> osim nasih govana jel
<drac0_> i puca mu kifla
<drac0_> a ne ovo hebavanje tu u zg, radi - ne radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> najradije bi se u istru preselio
<SilverSpace> nesto se naoblacilo vani
<drac0_> bit ce sranja popodne, da
<SilverSpace> i u turskoj
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, e javio mi ovaj da je dobio ion box ;)
<SilverSpace> dosli
<drac0_> budem do njega uzeo da malo istestiram pa ti javim
<drac0_> mozes odma uzeti, samo da vidim kako cemo ;)
<SilverSpace> eee to
<drac0_> uzeo je onaj jaci
<SilverSpace> mala potrosnja a mislim da ce to bit ok
<drac0_> kaze da nije ni sam probao
<drac0_> budemo vidjeli, zato cu ja uzeti da malo istestiram
<SilverSpace> bar dvije godine
<drac0_> moralo bi toliko izdrzati da
<SilverSpace> da mogu to imati
<drac0_> ja cu to i neku dobar ips full hd monitor i boq
<SilverSpace> monitor bi i ja trebao 
<SilverSpace> mada ova 19" radi 
<drac0_> a cekam da izbace novi :)
<drac0_> bit ce neka brutala
<drac0_> ips matrica, led
<drac0_> display-port
<SilverSpace> ja cu pricekati 
<SilverSpace> sa monitorom
<drac0_> kak kaze frend za led kad mu dodje ekipa - "imate li ove nove LEDene laptope" :D
<drac0_> kaze ne, - "samo vruce" :D
<SilverSpace> sad mi je samo vazno da promjenim ovo kaj sad imam sa malo jacim
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ma ljudi nemaju pojma
<drac0_> ode barichelo ukujac
<drac0_> ispo van
<SilverSpace> bolje mu je da se makne 
<SilverSpace> ko i montoja
<SilverSpace> ima mladih i boljih
<drac0_> ma ljudi su hebeni retardi, uzmu neke lose slozene pile, gore roknu vindoze s hrpom smeca, onda nis ne radi pa se cude ko pura dreku sta je ono to platio simo-tamo pas matr
<SilverSpace> ko i ovaj SCM
<drac0_> starac :)
<drac0_> dedica
<SilverSpace> yep
<drac0_> pusti ti to, proradit ce dedica :)
<SilverSpace> ni mi jasan
<drac0_> kad se stari panj zapali :)
<SilverSpace> ma ne moze vise refleks za kujac
<SilverSpace> nije to biljar
<drac0_> :D
<SilverSpace> prosla su vremena Laude 
<SilverSpace> klinci stalno sjede za PS
<drac0_> kovalainen rastura u lotusu :)
<SilverSpace> di ce on
<drac0_> sjebo sony hrpu ekipe koji rokaju po PS-u :)
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> ovi oneline
<drac0_> sad ce finale kvalifikacija
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> nemoj mi rec ko je prvi :)
<SilverSpace> ovi danas pocinju u 13.15
<drac0_> naravno
<drac0_> treba jerhovichu da se zalaufa :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> brbljav je u 3pm
<SilverSpace> kaze jucer
<SilverSpace> dobio sam sms da vise ne smijen vettela zvat seb
<SilverSpace> vettel
<SilverSpace> da je to preintimno
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> pa cu ga zvat sebastian vettel :)
<drac0_> bolje da to ne gledam :)
<SilverSpace> ma dobri su
<SilverSpace> mada fali ona dramatika kod prasicka
<SilverSpace> kad se pocne drerat
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> to to :)
<drac0_> a kakva je slika, 16:9
<SilverSpace> neka cudna
<SilverSpace> na 16:9 fali po prst gore dolje
<SilverSpace> crna crta
<drac0_> ma uqurcu
<drac0_> bbc ok prenosi
<drac0_> kad se zakuha lici mi na prasichka :)
<SilverSpace> da ok su oni
<SilverSpace> imju dobrih komentara iz boksova
<drac0_> da da
<SilverSpace> RTL ima Laudu
<SilverSpace> sam kaj neznam njemacki
<drac0_> stara mercina
<SilverSpace> zbog njega sam navijao za Mc
<SilverSpace> kasnije sena 
<drac0_> sve ok, al jesi sada nasao za koga ces navijati :)
<SilverSpace> ma ja sam odavno skuzio da je malac najbolji
<SilverSpace> i jos AN
<SilverSpace> nemam izbora
<SilverSpace> necu valjda za onog smrdljivog spanca
<drac0_> da je AN u mercedesu il negdje drugdje onda bi vidjeli
<drac0_> ha imas crnju :)
<SilverSpace> ferrari nikad nisam volio sad jos manje
<drac0_> ak ti spanac ne valja :)
<drac0_> ni ja
<SilverSpace> crnjo ce doc u RB
<drac0_> fuj
<drac0_> idem do ducana po pive, da se pripremim za utrku :)
<SilverSpace> da nije Mc uzeo Alonsa vjerojatno bi bio navijac Mc
<SilverSpace> ali onda su mi se zgadili
<drac0_> svi su isti :)
<SilverSpace> hajd hajd
<drac0_> bez brige
<SilverSpace> je
<SilverSpace> AN je jedan i jedini
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> doduse papucar
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ocz-agility-3-prodaji/108514.aspx
<drac0_> dobri su ocz mamicu im
<drac0_> to sada microline dila
<drac0_> kaze frend da su dosli vec
<drac0_> sitno para, ko sv. petra kajgana
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pa kolika im je cijena 60G
<SilverSpace> evo prilog o volanu f1
<drac0_> a ne znam, znam da sam ga pitao za 120 giga pun qujac
<SilverSpace> di ce to sve SCM popamtiti
<drac0_> lol
<Neuromanx> to hoću od djeda mraza, ocz
<Neuromanx> i nek ove godine dođe malo prije
<SilverSpace> Neuromanx: :) i ja
<SilverSpace> drac0_: bas od mercedesa prikazuju
<drac0_> ja gledam webbera di brblja nakon kvalifikacija na bbc-u
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smqIA8fTz8M
<SilverSpace> :) vidi ovo
<dodobas> meni puca bbc stream :/
<SilverSpace> koji lik
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> wft stream offline
<drac0_> dodobas, jel ti radi bbc stream?
<SilverSpace> umro od smjeha kad sam vidio
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nateknule mu ruke, vidis kako ih gleda jel sve ok :)
<drac0_> dodobas, radi al je slika uqujcu
<dodobas> nesto...
<dodobas> alternativa je jergovic... njega mogu slusati samo na mute
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> koliko smo srali, tek sad vidim da je prasichko bio med i mlijeko
<drac0_> evo geytell daje izjavu
<drac0_> bbc ima upitnik iznad glave
<dodobas> taj je prvo lizao dupe schumacheru, pa glorificirao ferrari, sad lize jaja fetlu...
<drac0_> vjerujem da se lik prisjetio ww2
<dodobas> to nije nikako glediljivo
<drac0_> dodobas, concur
<drac0_> radije bbc s losom slikom
<SilverSpace> kaj ga sad seruckate
<SilverSpace> nikad niste zadovoljni :))
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, evo papucar daje izjavu
<dodobas> drac0_: taj mijenja misljenja kao mu plate...
<SilverSpace> drac0_: :)
<SilverSpace> vi bi da vam ove zute ceskaju jaja
<drac0_> dodobas, dobio je sms da ne smije gaytella zvati seb, kao preintimno je :D
<drac0_> evo jos jedan link, http://zonein.tv/412884
<drac0_> SilverSpace, evo starac daje izjavu :)
<drac0_> kaze da je krivo pikno gumbic na volanu u kvalifikacijama
<cjohnston> ivoks: ping
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> jergovic 
<SilverSpace> crnjo sve bjeliji 
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> priprema se za RB
<drac0_> kida mu lak od silnih G-eva :)
<SilverSpace> koji par nazi i crnjo
<drac0_> prestrasno
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> pozz hbogner
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<drac0_> i krenuli su ...
<SilverSpace> u zagrijavqanje
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace drac0_ 
<drac0_> pusiona za crnju
<drac0_> ode starac
<SilverSpace> go go
<SilverSpace> opa sale u eteru :)
<MmikeMRMA> Ultimate :)
<Mmike> Neuhvatljiv je lik :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moras i ti proc na RB sauber ti je slab :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a nema za skinut :)
<Mmike> odo rostiljat
<Mmike> visdimo se
<hbogner> Mmike, mogli ste jucer, bilo je bolje vrijeme
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj si zaspao :P
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj se radi
<SilverSpace> si u zg
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nocas se vratio u zg
<hbogner> a sad vegetiram
<hbogner> jucer bio na Petrovoj gori
<SilverSpace> kaj krug oko spomenika :)
<hbogner> malo po spomeniku i pogled s njema i slicno
<SilverSpace> bit ce slika
<hbogner> ispicao jucer 1.4 giga, 400-tinjak slika
<hbogner> gpx log od cca 3.9 mega
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlz7Mor1epg
<hbogner> upravo gledam, nism jos vidio
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> nadam se da ste zadovoljnji i da nas nisam osramotio :D
<hbogner> Showing 8467 total views in the last 30 days 
<hbogner> There are 67631 overall views in total
<hbogner> grr, krivi kanal
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-30
<BotaniCar_> hmpf, pa to i nije puno
<BotaniCar_> al, koliko vidim, toliko samo hladnjak dodje
<drj_cro> jutro vama koji niste pospajali :)
<igustin> je, pospajali, ali *radno*
<igustin> :)
<drj_cro> igustin: kako napreduje organizacija dorsa?
<igustin> polako, ali sigurno ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, sto si ono rekao da moram 'upaliti' kako bih maknuo one 'nove' slidere za viewport?
<Mmike> Proklete siroke ikone
<BotaniCar> jebe* mi sve, ja sam 100% naopacki, oobicno svi kukaju, a ja se preporodio otkad mi malac puze .. 
<BotaniCar> Ahh, priprost puk bi mogao pomisliti "kakve to veze ima s ubuntuom?" :) 
<BotaniCar> Pa, dopada mu se compiz :) 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> nemam pojma o kakvim sliderima govoris
<ivoks> vidim da se pojavljuju pitanja
<ivoks> pa ako netko naleti, da mu znate reci
<ivoks> od verzije 11.10, ISO imidzi Ubuntua su ISO hybrid
<ivoks> to znaci da se mogu zaprzit na CD, ali se mogu i ddat na bilo kakav butabilni medij (USB stick i sl)
<ivoks> Mmike: nemam pojma o kakvim sliderima govoris
<ivoks> igustin: pretpostavljam da niste zainterestirani da budem sponzor? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, na prozorima
<ivoks> moram priznati da i dalje ne kuzim
<ivoks> slideri na prozorima?
<Mmike> ok, samo mali intermezzo
<Mmike> ciji je to sad bed?
<Mmike> to sto ti ne kuzis? :)
<Mmike> (moj, dakako, jer lose objasnjavam)
<Mmike> ergo
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa pitam o kakvim sliderima govoris
<Mmike> slideri na prozorima koji se pojave lijevo i/ili dolje, kada content prozora ne stane cijeli u prikazani prozor
<Mmike> pa eto objasnjavam :)
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> meni su to skroleri :)
<ivoks> overlay-scrollbar
<ivoks> to je ime paketa koje treba maknuti
<ivoks> kojeg
<Mmike> i restartam xe?
<Mmike> tj, gdm?
<Mmike> tj, gnomu?
<ivoks> mislim da se moras samo odlogirati u ponovno ulogirati
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html
<Mmike> igustin, Orihi, jel' znas di je to?
<Mmike> ivoks, kul, thnx!
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: cekj samo da ti mali krene se dizat za hodanje :)
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/tragedija-u-duhovniku-stijena-pala-na-zenu.html
<drj_cro> Mmike: il instaliras ccsm pa tamo si ispodesavas to
<ivoks> koliko puta sam se tamo kupao...
 * ivoks ide u washington
<Vjetar> oh
<Vjetar> Mmike: ozivila #croatia na undernetu ponovo :)
<igustin> ivoks: naravno da jesmo, trudim se, puno posla, imaš feedback s temom od nje?
<igustin> Mmike: da, otprilike (kraj Barbana u Istri), zašto? ženiš se tamo? :)
<ivoks> igustin: ona je na godisnjem
<ivoks> ne odgovara na mailove
<igustin> da križam?
<ivoks> pa ne znam... 
<ivoks> mislim da biste ubuduce trebali dati malo vise od 30 dana :)
<ivoks> cini mi se da bi 30 dana prije konfe vec trebali imati gotova predavanja
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: pa to je otprilike sad, i dalje stojim pri komentaru da sam se preporodio naspram perioda u kojem sam imao malu nepomicnu dernjalicu na brizi :) 
<Mmike> mnj
<Mmike> izgorjela lick akuca
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nevezano uz ista. Imam dva manjevise beda s virtualboxom, prvi je da kod maximiziranja/swichanja u windowed , pobjegne na drugi monitor ; drugi je da mi bluescreena windowse (host) kad i windowsi i guest trose 3d
<BotaniCar> nista zivotno bitno, samo informativno
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> meni fakat radi super sve
<Mmike> doduse, neamm dva monitora
<Mmike> al' mi 3D radi i u windowsima i u hostu
<BotaniCar> :) nit ti je host OS windowsi
<Mmike> windows-gestu
<Mmike> vmware mi je spor, skup, nepotreban
<Mmike> a ovo fakat ima sve kaj mi treba
<BotaniCar> skup ? spor ? da se nastavim, benchmarkao sam oba, jednako su brzi/spori 
<BotaniCar> a, imas besplatna rjesenja pa cijena nije issue
<BotaniCar> no, tebi dela :) 
<Vjetar> jutar Car
<BotaniCar> Vjetre, junacino, kakav si ? 
<Vjetar> oj
<Vjetar> radim radno radeci
<Vjetar> iako je neradni dan
<Mmike> BotaniCar, fakat ne vidim usecase za vmware :)
<Mmike> di je neradni dan?
<Vjetar> u mojoj firmi
<Vjetar> oj vidim da vi drvite o virtualizaciji
<Vjetar> da je vmware jeftiniji kupio bi ga
<Vjetar> virtualbox je testko gowno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: eto ti mene kao usecasea , a i komparacija .. ne znam, vmware playera i virtualboxa bi ti mogla dati koji
<Vjetar> evo ti komparacije s moje strane Mmike 
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: pa, ima besplatnih vmwarea, a ovi kaj kostaju su sad i skuplji, promijenili su pricing model :( 
<Mmike> Vjetar, zakaj je vbox tesko govono?
<Mmike> govno
<BotaniCar> kaj mi je sad error 58.7 kod spajanja na FTP .. pasmater
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, ne radi ti, tj, ubuntu u vmwaretu ti nije radio bas
<Vjetar> dignem virtualbox sa 4.1.10 na 4.1.12, rebootam masinu
<Vjetar> a ona ide u restore
<Vjetar> jer je vitualbox rasturio sistem
<Mmike> ma jasno
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Vjetar, a ti onda koristi vmware, sto da ti kazem
<Vjetar> jer se kao kolje sa marvelovim driverima
<Mmike> ja trosim vbox od kad znam za nejga
<Vjetar> ma gle
<Vjetar> nedam pare
<Mmike> i nikakvih bedova
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ubuntu je radio savrseno, dok nije trebalo rebootat, onda je hangao ( ali je power cycle prosao nakon duuuugog cekanja) , ovaj mi pak radi i reboota, ali mi bluescreena stroj. Oba su mi ok, nisam htio u flame ulazit ( mislim, ko me je*e kad virtualiziram opce, ne) 
<Mmike> doduse, ja ga koristim samo za testiranja razna, ne vidim smisao virtualizacije produkcije
<Vjetar> ali da digne kao mantaince upgrade 
<Vjetar> i da ne radi host OS vise nakon instalacije??
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa za test, virtualizacija milina. slozit autofailover cluster mysqlova/postgresova/cega-vec, di ces bolje nego dic 5-10 virtualki
<Mmike> Vjetar, mislis na guest os, dakako?
<Vjetar> nene
<Vjetar> HOST os je bio potrgan
<Vjetar> zato kazem da je tesko gowno
<Vjetar> minor upgrade my ass
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako testiras takve stvari opet bi ti vmware morao biti bolji jer ima bolje I/O performanse. No, postujem pitanje novaca za njihove "naprednije" derivate
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> Vjetar, kak' je vbox sjebao host os? :)
<Vjetar> kak da ti ja to objasnim
<Vjetar> citaj gore
<Vjetar> imao sam 4.1.10
<Vjetar> i dignuo ga na 4.1.12
<Vjetar> i vise nisam mogao boota winbloze
<Mmike> Vjetar, i upgradeirao si virtualbox, i on ti je sjebao OS na kojem si ga instalirao?
<Vjetar> da
<Mmike> da, siguran sam da je virtualbox kriv :)
<Vjetar> oprobano nekoliko puta
<Mmike> ugl, ja ga koristim valjda od verzije 2
<Vjetar> ma kolje se sa marvelovim driverima
<Mmike> cim sam cuo za njega, maknuo sam se s vmwareta
<Vjetar> ali kakav je to minor upgrade
<Vjetar> ??
<Mmike> i radi izvrsno
<Mmike> (koilko virtualizacija moze biti izvrsna, dakako)
<Vjetar> SATA marevel driveri se ne vole s njime
<Vjetar> kao ni openVPN
<Vjetar> i jos koji kurac-palac
<Vjetar> tak da
<Vjetar> ne pricam iz prsta price
<BotaniCar> Mmike, Vjetar: prije nego vam raspprava ode u ku*ac, napominjem da imate suprotne usercaseove, Mmike ima linux host, ako se ne varam, ne windows ; pa nemre znat "muke po virtualboxu" :) 
<Vjetar> haha
<Mmike> da, me ima windowse samo za igranje
<Mmike> povremeno
<Mmike> ne vidim svrhu drugu tog OSa, ne bavim se obradom videa nit zvuka
<Mmike> a ovo malo kaj prtljam, ovi linux kvazi-uratci su skroz ok
<BotaniCar> to ti je to , dva svijeta +'meni radi'
<Vjetar> ja samo tvrdim da je razvojni tim Virtualboxa za win platformu gomila diletanata
<BotaniCar> nego, Vjetre, sto te cesce nema odze, ne vidjeh te eon i po , samo na linux.hr , rasisto :9 
<BotaniCar> vish , sad si mi i novi FB status poklonio :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: kad sam na linux.hr sam i ovdje
<Vjetar> i jos jedno 20 mreza :)
<BotaniCar> Mene strah pocet opet ircat na vise od jedne mreze/2-3 kanala, ionak nemam fokusa :) 
<Vjetar> evo ozivjela #croatia na udnernetu opet :)
 * BotaniCar ignorira takove besjede :) 
<Vjetar> ma ja to sve dizem zbog torrenata
<BotaniCar> sad sam jos i ozenjen, ni sex mi vise nije razlog da na takva mjesta idem :) 
<Vjetar> ahaha
<BotaniCar> kaj kaj, dizes irc zbog torrenta ? Kaj se prek irca ne dcca ? :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: bude uskoro :)
<BotaniCar> Imas neki opasan kanal s linkovima na pornjavu ? 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: na ircu je support
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: gledas po sebi (sex stuff) ? posteno :) 
<BotaniCar> torrenti s supportom ? *puppy eyes*
<Vjetar> oh
<Vjetar> privat trackeri
<Vjetar> jebo te Bot-mrma 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: samo te cekam za par godina sa sex stuff
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: mogu samo reci da se nadam da si u krivu .. a ako i nisi, bolje sex po ircu nego placanje alimentacije :) 
 * BotaniCar zicne Bot-mrma sexich 
<Mmike> Vjetar, tako je, MS su sve redom hrpa profesionalaca :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: on pljucne jedan specificni softver, a ti odmah cijeli MS, zakaj te tak zapeklo ? :) 
<Vjetar> ?
<Vjetar> kakve veze ima MS sa virtualboxom Mmike ?
<Mmike> Vjetar, pa, ti zakljucujes da je vbox smece, a, ne pada ti na pamet da su windowsi smece? :)
<Mmike> odnosno, da je host os u kojem vrtis vbox - smece? :)
<Vjetar> ?
<BotaniCar> LOL !! 
<Vjetar> usporedjujes OS sa virtualizacijskom platformom? lame
<BotaniCar> provjerena linuxasko mudzahedinska taktika :) Ako neki linux-app-port ne dela na windowsima, okrivi cijeli MS i ako mozes, raznesi WTC :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne prilichi ti :9
<Vjetar> Mmike: bar meni nemres kenjati
<Mmike> pa ne, neg on sere po vboxu
<Mmike> pa ne kenjam, pitam te
<Vjetar> koristio sam linux u 24/7/365 upotrebi 
<Mmike> zakaj je vbox smece, a windowsi nisu? kak to moze bit ta jedan sotftver tak jako sjebe os na koji je instaliran?
<Vjetar> i vratio se na windowse
<Vjetar> tak da o linuxu kao OSu ne bi
<Vjetar> to su sveti ratovi
<Vjetar> tko smo mi u tome
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti upravo (paralela) pitas kak neki drajver moze sjebati OS ? 
<BotaniCar> mislim, i to je program :) 
<BotaniCar> a, virtualizator nakelji cijeli middle layer svojih driver sranja
<BotaniCar> kak ne bi mogao sjebati windowse :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili linux, ofc
<Mmike> Vjetar, da, znam ja da je linux kompliciraniji, i najcesce ne radi sve na klik-klik
<Mmike> i moras malo vise citati 
<Mmike> al' u globalu imas stabilniji sustav za koji bar znas sto ne radi kad ner adi
<BotaniCar> etogana, ako ne upali, ajmo pljuckat po izumu GUIja :) 
<Mmike> unity je smece
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Ma, sucelja koja nisu terminal-tipa su sva vnogo, ne ? nisu za prave 'formaticare :) 
<Mmike> osim ak ne pricamo o sucelju za igru neku dobru  :)
<Vjetar> Mmike: ne radi se o citanju i kompliciranosti
<Vjetar> ja sam tu stara skola
<Vjetar> a stabilniji sustav objesi macku o rep
<Vjetar> i to je samo pocetak price
<BotaniCar> Stara,trenutna i buduca skola :) Zvucis k'o jedan od ovih repera sto mi sad kljucaju na uho :D
<Mmike> kak je ovaj sieve dobra stvar, vi nemate pojma :)
<Vjetar> sieve? kaj je to?
<BotaniCar> vristim od smijeha :) Jedan klijent, da ga ne imenujemo, nazvat cu ga .. podravka .. se treba okacit na nas app, i s druge strane slusat za feedback na svom serveru. Zovu i vele da im spajanje k nama ne radi, dam im ja curl za test i to prodje .. pitam, radoznalosti radi, a cime su oni probavali .. da mi lik ime alata za benchmarking apachea :) 
<Vjetar> Mmike: radio sam na Fedori, OpenSusetu, Debian, Ubuntuu
<Vjetar> sve je to ista prica u sustini
<Mmike> Vjetar, ja, i ja na windowsima, 98/nt4/2k/xp/vista/7, sve je to ista prica u sustini = drek :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj mi pricas
<Vjetar> koju distru koristiš?
<BotaniCar> ja se opet moram ne sloziti :) Svi nabrojani linuxi su vise manje slicni, win 98 i win7 nisu ni slicni :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: lol
 * BotaniCar se pita kaj je sad rekao :) 
<Mmike> Vjetar, buruntu/debian
<Mmike> Vjetar, zakai?
<Vjetar> jesu li na ubuntuu konacno rijesili distupgrade kako spada Mmike ?
<BotaniCar> <3 BURUNTU !! <3 
<BotaniCar> MEGATRON ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Di je jelly , fali mi vech :) 
<Vjetar> i jesu li na debianu nasli normalni nacin za koristiti softver iz repozitorija buducih verzija debiana?
<BotaniCar> jesu na windowsima nasli nacina koristiti windows update za buduce verzije windowsa ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: znam kaj pitas, nisu :9 
<Mmike> Vjetar, kaj? :)
<Mmike> Vjetar, kaj pricas ti
<Mmike> kakav distupgrade 
<Mmike> mislis na apt-get dist-upgrade?
<BotaniCar> misli na backportse i testing :) 
<Mmike> Vjetar, ok, budem s botom pricao, on zna kaj ti mislis :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, backportsi rade, outofthebox, testing je testing, potrgan je, ne kuzim cudjenje tu
<Mmike> dist-upgrade ne upgradeira distribuciju, ja ga koristim cesto, nemam bedova opce
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to ti je kad ne koristis windowse :) Mi, korisnici windowsa, se svemu cudimo :) 
<Mmike> imam bedova kad nakeljim neprovjererene ppa i ine repozitorije
<Mmike> al' i to rijetko
<BotaniCar> *OMG , dude, look at my hands, they're HUUUGE*
<Mmike> i za neke opskurne stsvari
<BotaniCar> dam (tvoja) jaja na panj da je Vjetar radio opskurne stvari :)
<Mmike> mislim, ima tol'ko stvari potrganih na tom linuxu/ubuntuu/debianu :)
<Mmike> al' dbojim da to normalnog korisnika smeta
<BotaniCar> Nda, sad kad ti pashe, smo si normalni ? :) 
<Vjetar> oh mmike
<Vjetar> sad mi je jasnike koji profil korisnika si ti
<BotaniCar> on nije korisnik :) 
<Mmike> Vjetar, meni i dalje nije jasno di su tvoji bedovi
<Mmike> osim sto pustas ovom laprdicaru :) da prica umjestso tebe :)
<Vjetar> spusti se na zemlju mmike
<Vjetar> ako želiš nastaviti razgovor o ovome samnom
<Vjetar> jer ovo je neozbiljno
<BotaniCar> Kak ja vas volim :) 
<Mmike> Vjetar, o cemu tocno razgovaramo?
<Mmike> Vjetar, ignoriram botanicara, bit ce lakse tako
<Vjetar> Mmike:  s razgovora o virtualboxu si preusmjerio na razgovor o OSevima
<Vjetar> pa mozemo nastaviti o OSevima
<Mmike> nope, ti si ispljuckao sve linuxe, jer, probao si, pa si se vratio windowsima
<Mmike> pa te pitam di je bed
<Mmike> pa spominjes, nejasno, dists-upgrade (tj, bar pretpostavljam da spominjes)
<Mmike> pa pitam, di je bed?
<Vjetar> reci ti meni, gje sam ja to "ispljuckao sve linuxe"
<Vjetar> logove ovamo!
<Vjetar> pitao sam za dist-upgrade jer na ubuntu to cesto zna zavrsiti raspadom sistema
<Vjetar> i nemoj mi sad reci "meni radi"
<Vjetar> ovo ne pricam radi price, vec me zanima, radio sam na ubuntuu preko godine dana
<Vjetar> i to je bio glavni razlog zasto sam se maknuo s njega
<Vjetar> ping Mmike
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: ne mora on, rec cu ti ja :) Meni radi :) 
<budz0r> i meni :)
<Mmike> Vjetar, kaj znaci 'dist-upgrade'
<Mmike> apt-get dist-upgrade, ili kaj?
<Mmike> jer, apt-get dist-upgrade NIJE ono sto ces koristiti za upgrade ubuntua sa, recimo, 11.10 na 12.04
<Vjetar> Mmike: govorim o upgradeu distribucije
<Vjetar> ne o alatu
<Mmike> ok, kako si radio upgrade distribucije?
<Vjetar> iz gnometa
<Mmike> s apt-getom, ili sa ubuntuovim do-release-upgrade?
<Mmike> da, to radi, bez beda :)
<Vjetar> jeje
<Mmike> od 5.10 tako upgradeiram ubuntu
<Vjetar> googlaj na tu temu malo
<Mmike> jedini reinstall sam napravio kad sam prebacivao se sa 32bita na 64bita
<Vjetar> reako sam ti da ne priznajem "meni radi"
<Mmike> Vjetar, kaj da ti velim, bar 30ak racunala sam tako upgradeirao bez problema
<Mmike> da, stane upgrade kad dodje na moj smb.conf koji sam rucno mrljao, i pita me 'kaj sad'? i onda mu kazem kaj sad, i vozi dalje
<BotaniCar> Pure love, vas dvojcu citat
<Vjetar> ubuntu crash after upgrade
<Vjetar> 32Mil rezulttata
<Mmike> da, stane i ak imam iz pitajboga kojih repozitorija instalirana pitajboga kakva govna - i to onda moras na ruke (mudrije je prije upgradea maknuti te repoe, deinstalirati softver iz njih, i onda udri po upgradeu)
<drj_cro> Vjetar: a koliko rezultata ima na blue screen? :)
 * igustin o-m-g
<Mmike> Vjetar, tja, ne znam sto da ti kazem. Ja fakat nemam s time problema. Dodji pitaj tu drugi put, mozda ti se uspije pomoci.
<Vjetar> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> osh na eng?
<drj_cro> btw da se umjesam, ovdje imam 20clienata koji su do-release-upgradani sa 9 pa na 10.04 i sad na 12.04 i sve sljaka
<Vjetar> ne govorim o LTSu
<igustin> Mmike: jbg, priznaj čovjeku da mi ne koristimo linux i vbox zato što su bolji, nego zato što nemamo para za bolje ;)
<Mmike> dunno what to tell you, I've never had issues with distro-upgrading. Ok, not never, but all the issues were because I had non-standard repos included with crap inside, or because I broke my sistem (deliberatley)
<Mmike> ma on nezna o cem prica
<igustin> lol
<Mmike> potrgalo mu se, pa je sad lud
<Mmike> velim, dodji, pitaj
<Mmike> ne trga se
<Vjetar> pitao sam te i za debian
<Mmike> ja sam cak sa 5.10 na 6.04 sa: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mmike> i proslo je :)
<Vjetar> pa jos cekam odgovor
<Mmike> iako su mi svi rekli da sam imao srece
<Mmike> Vjetar, ahahahah, odgovor, znaci, ja tu kao nesto skrivam, ne zelim pricati o debianu? :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> uglavnom, kaj debian
<Mmike> nije tako jednostavna procedura kao s ubuntuom
<Mmike> al' nije nit neznam kakva
<Vjetar> uglavnom imas scroll buffer
<Vjetar> pa citaj
<Vjetar> ne da mi se ponavljati
<Mmike> eto, zadnjih 2-3 tjedna upgradeiramo lenny na squeeze
<Mmike> nema bedova
<Mmike> a imamo 1001 nestandardni paket iz nasih repoa
<Vjetar> d si pratio vidio bi da ne pitam u upgradeu debiana
<Vjetar> uopce
<Mmike> apt-get update && apt-get install rn-pkgconfigs && apg-get update && apt-get upgrade && reboot
<Mmike> i vozi
<Vjetar> volis ti po svom
<Mmike> neg o cem?
<Mmike> Vjetar pitao sam te i za debian
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: doduse, 2 linije kasnije si se pohvalio da si trosio ubuntu godinu dana, pa si ga zbunio,sramteistid bilo :)ž
<Mmike> Vjetar pitao sam za dist-upgrade jer na ubuntu to cesto zna zavrsiti raspadom sistema
<Mmike> kaj sad?
<drj_cro> znam ja sta njega muci. sigurno mu se suse potrgo :)
<Mmike> nego o cem pitas ak ne o upgradeu debiana?
<Mmike> drj_cro, aha, nije skuzio da debian != suse
 * drj_cro ceka triger od igustina :)
<Vjetar> <Vjetar> i jesu li na debianu nasli normalni nacin za koristiti softver iz repozitorija buducih verzija debiana?
<Mmike> dvojim, ipak je on stari vuk
<igustin> Vjetar: ne znam koje su tvoje reference, ali samo znaj da ovdje pričaš s ljudima koji imaju 10+ godina produkcijskog iskustva s više desetaka, stotina, pa i tisuća Linux strojeva
<igustin> drj_cro: :P ;)
<Mmike> Vjetar, aha, sorr, promaklo mi to
<Mmike> Vjetar, da, backportsi. Ja tako trosim postgres 9.1 na squeezeu (koji nema postgres 9x uopce u sebi)
<Mmike> Vjetar, radi bez ikakvih problema
<Mmike> Vjetar, a koliko sam upucen, radi vec zadnjih 4-5 godina :) (backportsi)
<igustin> ugl... neću se uključivati, ali bjanko potpisujem sve što kaže Mmike ;)
<Vjetar> cackanje po cfg fajlama?
<Vjetar> per apllication?
<Vjetar> jos uvijek?
<Mmike> Vjetar, more verbose, pls
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj me pitas
<Mmike> da, cackas po cfg fileovima. jedini sane nacin za imati konfiguraciju.
<drj_cro> Mmike: igustin> ugl... neću se uključivati, ali bjanko potpisujem sve što kaže Mmike ;) < ce da jedemo i pijemo na njegov racun ? :)
<Mmike> 1001 put lakse imati httpd.conf, nego kliketati po 100 opcija za IIS
<Mmike> httpd.conf ide u git, mozes diff, mozes copy/paste, mozes imati 2-3-4 konfiguracije za easy-switch za testiranje
<Mmike> cuda prednosti
<Mmike> ili sam te opet krivo shvatio?
<Vjetar> pa ak oces postres iz jednog repoa s time da se ne upradea nakon odredjene verzije i recimo mysql iz drugog repoa s time da se ne upgradea nakon odredjene verzije
<Vjetar> Mmike: skoncentriraj se na pitanja
<Mmike> ima vise nacina, ja koristim apt-pinning koji mi je najjednostavniji.
<Vjetar> a ne na svoju religiju
<Mmike> skoncentriraj se ti na svoje bedove, jer vidim da ti nit samom nije jasno sto ti nije jasno :)
<Mmike> nije to religija, stari moj :) religija je kad ivoks pocne pricati kako je unity super :)
<Vjetar> :)
<Vjetar> nemam ja bedova sa linuxom
<Vjetar> uopce
<Vjetar> samo pitam jel se sto promijenilo unazad par godina na bolje
<Mmike> kak na bolje?
<Mmike> da mozes klikat? 
<Mmike> ne kuzim?
<Mmike> apt-get install -t backports postgresql-9.1
<Mmike> i instalira ti postgres iz backportsa
<drj_cro> odo kuci djeci..ljudi pozz
<Mmike> sve ostalo nije iz backporsta
<Mmike> drj_cro, fino
 * Mmike mora do 17 rudarit
<Mmike> Vjetar, ima tu bedova, recimo, hoces 3 razlicite verzije mysqla imat na stroju
<Mmike> 5.0. 5.1 i 5.5
<Mmike> e, tush se nakrvit fino :)
<Vjetar> srecom mi nije trebalo :)
<Mmike> al' uz malo truda i znaja, da se fino poslozit
<Mmike> a probaj 2 MSSQLa imat na stroju odjednom ):)
<Vjetar> ni to mi nije trebalo :)
<Vjetar> zaista nisam dosao trollati
<BotaniCar> Kaže hitler židovima : bacate kocku ako dobijete od 1-5 umret ce te
<BotaniCar> Javi se jedan židov : sta ako dobijemo 6
<BotaniCar> kaže hitler: bacate ponovo
<Vjetar> za to je BotaniCar nadlezan
<Vjetar> :)
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: nemoj tako , priprost puk je sklon proglasiti moje osebujan nacin izrazavanja trollanjem iz jednostavnog razloga sto im ne pase sto pricam :) 
<Mmike> Vjetar, nit mislim da trolas, pricamo, led mu ohladim
<Mmike> sam velim, eto, svi ti bedovi u biti nisu bedovi, neg neznanje. Znam da sad ja zvucim k'o da sam ivoks2, al' u biti, malo googla, malo pricanja s ljudima, malo se snadjes, naucis, vidis
<Mmike> ivoks, no offense, tvoja strucnost je neosporna!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/showtracker/2012/04/discovery-channel-crashes-plane-for-documentary.html <- /me se veseli ovom dokumentarcu
<BotaniCar> esvala! ova ti  ,Mmike ,izjava nije ogranicena prostorom,vremenom ili OSom  :) 
<Vjetar> Mmike: ok, samo nisam navikao na tvoj osebujan nacin izrazavanja kad s razgovora o virtualboxu na windowsima krenes u pricu o prednostima linuxa nad windozama pa sam to proglasio religijom :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> Vjetar, ja i dalje mislim da su windoze drek kad ih vbox tako potrga :) 
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: buio si tu apsolutno u pravu, najbolji znak da nesto smrdi je kad Mmike pocne pomirljivo pricati :) 
<BotaniCar> Zivio, SilverSpace 
<Vjetar> ne vidim sto je u upgradeu distribucije bilo neznanje Mmike 
<Mmike> Vjetar, pa, ne ide sa: apt-get dist-upgrade
 * Mmike je fino tako debian jednom potrgao
<Vjetar> Mmike: potrga ih, ali se vrate u normalu nakon 10 minuta rdnanja po disku
<Mmike> jer nije citao release notes i upgrade practices
<BotaniCar> " “apt-get upgrade” will only update your existing packages while “apt-get dist-upgrade” will update your existing packages, remove obsolete packages and install new available packages as well."
<BotaniCar> nigdje nikad nije ni napisano da to sluzi za prelazak na novu distru
<BotaniCar> **noviju 
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> i kad neznas
<BotaniCar> pitajte me kak sam dosao do definicije, i zakaj mi je trebala :) 
<Mmike> promjenis sources-list, oderes, i onda psujes 'kak je u qrtzu ' jer se potrgalo
 * BotaniCar nevino gleda u nebo :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, sjebo si i ti? :)
<Mmike> igustin, sto ti koristis za monitoring po serverima?
<Mmike> tj, ne monitoring, nego trending
<Mmike> munin-like stuff
<BotaniCar> Mmike:  ne , ti si :) Znas da volim sam cackat bez da pitam, prije sam volio to isto, a da ni ne procitam :9
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si probal 'cacti' ? 
<Vjetar> i zaborave da je nova verzija vboxa bila na makini
<Mmike> jesam, isti kufer
<Vjetar> Mmike: nisam radio apt-get dist-upgrade na ubuntuu nikad
<Mmike> ja bi nesto di mogu rec 'aj sad sampleiraj svakih 30 sekundi, pa mi pokazi graf'
<Vjetar> ne znam kako si to dokucio
<BotaniCar> Mmike: cital sam , ali nisam zapamtio di, da i za munin postoji nacin 
<Mmike> Vjetar, nesh si sjebo. velim, do-release-upgrade (odnosno onaj gnome pimpek) radi ok
<Mmike> samo nesmijes imati potrganih paketa iz potrganih repoa
<Mmike> recimo, ekipi ne radi, serem sad, vlc
<Vjetar> uvijek sam koristio gnome pimpek
<Mmike> i onda nadju PPA za vlc
<Mmike> i instaliraju
<Mmike> i lik koji odrzava PPA sjebe, pa ti se nainstalira gomila govana
<Vjetar> ja sam imao dvaput  situaciju da sma morao raditi clean intall
<Mmike> i kad dodje do-release-upgrade, a imas te pakete, da, sansa je da ce ti sve stati :)
<Mmike> pa, ja neznam kako si ti potrgao svoj sustav 
<Vjetar> mozda je fglrlx ili kak se zove vec taj kurac nesto sjebao
<Mmike> ja znam kako sam potrgao svoj, velim, ova instalacija, za kojom sad sjedim, imam je od ubuntua 5.10
<Vjetar> uglavnom ATI :)
<Mmike> i da, imao sam bedove, povremene, al' nista nerjesivo
<Mmike> od valjda 8.10 samo upgradeiram
<Mmike> mislim da sam 9.04 preskocio (napameet pricam), tj, upgradeirao na 9.04 i onda odmah na 9.10
<Mmike> slicno k'o sto cu na 12.04 prec :) preskociti cu 11.04 :)
<calmpitbull> evo sve radi ja sam sretan :)
<Vjetar> ma gle
<Vjetar> Mmike: ja lijepo procitam recomendations
<Vjetar> slijedim upute 
<Vjetar> i napravim upgrade
<Mmike> http://lisacross.com/ <- sama svoja webmasterica :)
<Vjetar> a ekipa iz ATIja odluci ne podrzati novu verziju Xa
<Vjetar> i onda maknu drivere iz nove distre
<Vjetar> i stvar se potrga
<Vjetar> :)
<Vjetar> driveri
<Mmike> Vjetar, a neznam sto da ti kazem. velim, niakd bedova. Desktop, 3 laptopa, curin stroj, od stare stroj, jos jedno 25 strojeva naokolo koje odrzavam ili sam odrzavao
<Mmike> i to sve desktopi
<Mmike> nista serveri
<Mmike> i nikakvih bedova
<Mmike> osim sto traje nekad po 4-5 sati upgrade
<Mmike> dok, nota bene, upgrade win2k na winxp - nije prosao :)
<Mmike> tj, je
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> to napravis tek toliko da vidis kako ce se potrgati
<Mmike>  i onda na cisto instaliras xp
<Mmike> ili 7
<Mmike> ili kaj vec :)
<Mmike> onda, recimo - zamijenis maticnu plocu. Ubuntu se i dalje boota k'o veliki, nikakbih bedova. Imas bed ako koristis non-free drivere za graficku, a nisi ih disableao prije. Al' opet, nije bed da moras reinstall
<BotaniCar> kao netko tko je radio takve migracije za mrvu vecu tvrtku, spomenut cu neznanje od par linija iznad, Mmike   :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, ja nisam, al su mi rekli svi - to ne radi
<Mmike> ukljucujuci i vise potpisanog :)
<Mmike> tj, to se ne radi
<Mmike> znam da siemenes nije htio prec na XPSP2 jer im pol laptopa onda vise ne moze na mrezu :) 
<Mmike> ma, smijeh
<SilverSpace> i meni dva upgradea proska ok 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad vidis Inoslava iduci put , reci mu da me tjerao da to radimo s domenom njegove firme, uprkos misljenju struke, i sramnasbilo kaj nam je radilo :) 
<SilverSpace> intel grafichke
<BotaniCar> doduse, da budem skroz posten, ovisilo je kakve windowse 2k imas 
<SilverSpace> jedino sto je bilo na jednom potrgano je ubuntuone koji se nije htio instalirati 
<BotaniCar> IMAM IZJEB ! Igrao bi se na ubuntuu, instalirao sam neki "desura" kuracpalac, kad ocu pokrenut instalaciju jedne igre, javi mi FTP 57.8 (unavailable, valjda) gresku,a rucno se mogu FTPat tamo 
<SilverSpace> zbog jednog paketa koji je nekim cudom zaostao iz 11.10
<BotaniCar> kaj i kak sad ? 
<Mmike> rFactor radi losije sa 11.04 nvidija driverima :/
<SilverSpace> najveci izjeb je podrska za graficke koja je nikakva
<Vjetar> Mmike: upgrade OSa na MS platformi nikad nije radio
<Vjetar> ali nije ni "recomended" option
<Vjetar> Mmike: uglavnom, nisam dosao lamenitati sto je bolja opcija, znam koja je bolja za mene :)
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: svega ti, lamentiraj, mozda znas i koja je bolja opcija za mene 
<SilverSpace> kolega po biciklu se jucer potrgao na Dotrscini i sad lezi u bolnici i ceka operaciju kljucne kosti
<SilverSpace> sranje
<BotaniCar> sam se , ili su ga strgali ? 
<SilverSpace> sam naletio na lisce 
<BotaniCar> :(
<SilverSpace> i pao dobro kaj je drvo promasio
<BotaniCar> e jebi ga, najgore je kad nakon svega nemas ni kog psovat' osim sebe
<SilverSpace> prebrzo se dopeljao na spustu 
<Vjetar> <-- Mmike has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<SilverSpace> cca 40km/h
<Vjetar> lol
<Vjetar> a ti BotaniCar , kaj nisi ti na windozama?
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: ja sam na svemu :( 
<BotaniCar> jos koji OS ako izmisle, bit cu i na drogama
<BotaniCar> jebes mi sve, previse je toga
<BotaniCar> BMK kaj netko tam mlati pare na diverzifikaciji OSova, ja patim
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: ja koristim windows, i nista mi ne fali :)
<Vjetar> ak se kak potrga, popravim
<Vjetar> ak kaj ne radi, sredim da radi
<Vjetar> isto kao i na linuxu
<Vjetar> ali imam manje problema nego s linuxom
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: ja sam nebitan, meni korinici koriste kojekaj. Ak se kaj potrga, ja im popravim :) Osobno mi je tak isti **** u kojem OSu imam upaljen terminal. Windowse jos uvijek preferiram jer se mogu komotnije igrat'
<BotaniCar> Uopce ne brojim probleme, bez obzira na OS , samo bum chir dobil ako na taj nacin gledam na stvari 
<Vjetar> pa da
<BotaniCar> Moj Vjetre, nikad od nas dvojce linux-mudzahedina , ako cemo tak mislit' :) 
<Vjetar> lol
<Vjetar> ma ja sam za opciju, ako hoces windows - plati
<Vjetar> ak neces platit 
<Vjetar> koristi linux
<Vjetar> ak neces windowse - koristi kai ti pase
<BotaniCar> ak neces platiti , nemoj uzeti linux :) Sve nesto kosta na kraju :) Ak nist drugo, vremena :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar:  tak da mi je ravno do slavonije za te svete ratove
<BotaniCar> Ak neces platiti, aj ti u politiku
 * igustin joj koji failovi, kako krivo postavljene stvari... :(
<Vjetar> BotaniCar:  ma ak nemas para onda i ne radis, a onda imas vremena :)
<Vjetar> igustin: zabole me
<Vjetar> to je moj stav
<Vjetar> igustin: ideologija me ne zanima
<Vjetar> i IT svijetu
<igustin> uopće ne pričam o ideologiji, ne znam zašto većinu ovdje smatraš filozofima ili borcima za religiju
<igustin> radi se o vrlo praktičnim stvarima
<Vjetar> slušam...
<igustin> neću (sada), nemam vremena, samo - stav "windows je bolji i koriste ga oni koji imaju para, a ostali neka koriste Linux" je potpuno krivi, po meni
<Vjetar> igustin: promakla ti je zadnja rečenica?
<Vjetar> jer sam namjerno sročio tri linije tako kako jesam
<Vjetar> linux je najbolja opcija ako ne želiš platiti
<SilverSpace> Cigarete, herbicidi i insekticidi na listi ekoloških proizvoda
<SilverSpace> ma da
<igustin> Vjetar: želim reći da odabir između Windowsa i Linux nije u tome želiš li ili ne platiti licence
<Vjetar> igustin:  vidim da sam bio nejasan
<Vjetar> rekao sam ako želiš koristiti windowse - plati
<igustin> većina mojih korisnika može kupiti Windowse i komercijalne programe, ali ima drugih razloga zbog kojih ipak koriste Linux
<SilverSpace> 14:03 <    Vjetar> linux je najbolja opcija ako ne želiš platiti
<SilverSpace> ha
<Vjetar> dakle ako želiš
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> srusili mi se Xi
<Mmike> tko je kriv?
<Vjetar> i to sam pokrio igustin 
<Mmike> ja - kad prtljam :)
<Vjetar> ako ne želiš koristiti windowse - koristi što ti paše
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si prtljao :)
<Vjetar> igustin: gdje sam bio nejasan ?
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: imaš li ti bolji opciju za OS ako ne želiš dati novce za njega?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a sinoc, htio upalit vpdu, dok nisam skuzio da moja karta to ne podrzava
<Mmike> a nasao sam gtx260, i sad mi se lik ne javlja :/
<Vjetar> igustin: nigdje nisam rekao da je windows bolji generalno, rekao sam da je bolji za mene
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<igustin> Vjetar: ti danas baš imaš energije i vremena? :)
<Vjetar> lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vjetar> sam si se navukao na ovo
<Vjetar> letimičnim čitanjem 
<Vjetar> igustin: i ostao dužan objašnjenje
<SilverSpace> steta kaj nema vjetrenjaca pa da tom energijom pravi struju :)
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: dalo bi se nešto megavata napraviti i od energije uložene u tvoje twitove :)
<Vjetar> dakle igustin hoću li čuti gdje su tu "koji failovi, kako krivo postavljene stvari"?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam vidio da za ~2000kn mozes u ducanu samo cooler kupiti , tak da vjerujem da je lik ugasio mobitel jer ga gnjave kupci L:) 
<Mmike> voila
<Mmike> javio se lik, veceras idem po karticu, 250 kuna ipak, nije dao za 200 :)
<BotaniCar> **200
<Mmike> bot, to je 4 generacije stara kartica
<igustin> Vjetar: jes, baš sam dužan objašnjavati... ;) ne može se kratko i bez tlake diskutirati s nekim tko tako generalizira i ima možda malo previše predrasuda, a premalo iskustva s linuxom i njegovom primjenom kod end-usera
<Mmike> iako, 2 godine novija neg ova sto ju sad imam
<Vjetar> ok vidim da su kristalne kugle proradile igustin 
<igustin> Vjetar: u praksi se odluka ne svodi na to "želim ili ne želim platiti"
<Vjetar> ako ne želiš odgovoriti ne moraš
<igustin> sorry, rado bi se pošorao s tobom, ali obaveze zovu... ;)
<Vjetar> lame excuse
<Vjetar> igustin: ne moraš danas
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Nezaposlenost raste, ponuda poslova sve manja: Mjere Å¡tednje guraju Europu u novu recesiju
<SilverSpace> davno sam ja rekao da od stednje nema nista korisno
<Mmike> jel' se to nama europa raspada/
<Vjetar> igustin: ako si osjetio rukavicu bačenu u lice, moram te razočarati, nije to bio cil. No sad kad si već pristao na šoru, reci vrijeme i mjesto :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> jel' ima neki bed sa 2.6.38 kelnerima i ext4 i ssdjima/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: europa se danas jos samo odrzava diktatom 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: gledao sam komparaciju "4 generacije stara kartica" bi meni bila (oni kazu) 67% upgrade :) 
<SilverSpace> raspad je neizbjezan
<BotaniCar> ja imam bed s kelnerima , Mmike , uvijek se prave da me ne vide kad bi narucio, i pre dobro me vide kad treba platit
<BotaniCar> i, nema dobrog OS flejma bez podloge : ww.youtube.com/watch?v=KlxWKp8HZYE
<BotaniCar> ja bi sutra na Jamajku ! Mislim, i danas :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: ja tu ne vidim flejm na pomolu, ne znam kaj igustin brije
<Mmike> BotaniCar, di si gledao?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zaista ne znam, kad nadjem opet, bum pazljivije procitao , pak javim 
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: to si napisao kao da je za flejm potrebno dvoje :) 
<Vjetar> nisam ti ja bipolarna Sinead O'Connor da se svadim sam sa sobom :)
<BotaniCar> Al brate,kad zapjevas .. : ) 
<BotaniCar> Drama kak mi se chromium trga na youtubetu .. svaki 4ti pjesmuljak mi ga zgasi :) 
<Mmike> drama je kak ovaj sajt tu neki sad ima slozenu replikaciju s mysqlom
<Mmike> nisu culi, valjda, za haproxy i slicne
<Mmike> pa imaju php klasu koja ima 1001 liniju koda koja radi loadbalancing
<Mmike> strahota :/
<BotaniCar> Ima negdje u komentarima i godina proizvodnje skripte ? 
<SilverSpace> kako dvije stranice pdf_a odvojiti u dva zasebne datoteke
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pdf je protected ? 
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: printaj prvu stranu u pdf export
<Vjetar> pa onda drugu
<BotaniCar> http://foxyutils.com/splitpdf/
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: ubuntu ima pritn to pdf :)
<SilverSpace> thx nisam se ni sijetio za print
<Vjetar> np, tako je najlakše
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: alergican sam na termin "print"; odmah pomislim na SilverSpacea kak rusi drvece i radi papir 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: da to je gadna slika :)
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: ima i MS word print to PDF ( ili export, ne sjecam se) :) Al .. SilverSpace .. drvece .. 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: hm
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: mislim da mora biti instaliran device ipak
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: gledam doma, mogu snimati u pdf, nemam nista osim XPS writera , to s PDF printerom je bila adobeova izmisljotina 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: na windozama bar ima takvih device drivera ko kenje
<BotaniCar> Znam s sigurnoscu za office 2010 , nisam siguran kak je islo na 2007ž
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: stvarno ima :)
<SilverSpace> ha jos bolje napravio sam print u svg
<SilverSpace> logo 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: problem je ako to ne želiš iz worda
<Vjetar> nego recimo iz IE
<Vjetar> Mmike: kao Å¡to rekoh, radio sam na ubutuu
<Mmike> Vjetar, a?
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: ako zelim sadrzaj webstranice snimiti, nisam se nsao u situaciji da to moram iz IE; ja to obicno snimim kao .mht, pa otvorim u wordu i exportam, ako moram ; ili imam web koji mi radi print u pdf sam
<BotaniCar> ne znam kak bi drito iz ie 3rd party webpage sprintal u pdf bez pomoci "sa strane"
<Mmike> BotaniCar, turuntu?
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: puno posla
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: doPDF je free i odradi posao
<Mmike> ivoks, znas li za: cloudfare?
<Mmike> cek, pa sta nemate vi 'print to pdf'
<Mmike> kad izaberete print
<Mmike> po defaultu?
<Vjetar> Mmike: ne
<Vjetar> Mmike: ne u OSu
<Mmike> prcamo o ubuntuu i dalje?
<Vjetar> ne :)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar i ja smo pricali o Wordu i IE
<Vjetar> a toga još nema na turuntu native
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> na krivom ste kanalu, momci :)
<SilverSpace> rijeseno i preuredeno u inkscape
<Mmike> imate #sosad kanal za te tuzaljke :)
<SilverSpace> thx
<Vjetar> Mmike: da nisam na ovom kanalu SilverSpace ne bi promtno dobio svoje rješenje
<Vjetar> Mmike: tako da ne talasaj
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: :)
<SilverSpace> print to file zakon
<SilverSpace> samo kaj se treba sijetiti
<Vjetar> jeje
<SilverSpace> i jos kad ide u svg
<Vjetar> treba imati pod prstima taj ubuntu neko vrijeme da vidiš kaj može
<SilverSpace> ma ne sjeti se covijek kad dugo ne radi 
<Vjetar> zato smo tu :)
<Vjetar> Mmike: a ako te smeta što BotaniCar i ja koji puta povučemo paraleln liniju sa Windowsima, ima i za to rješenje
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: Mmike ne želi s nama vući lajne :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/xvsU7B
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/TmWxth
<SilverSpace> http://twitpic.com/99aabm/full
<SilverSpace> fuck
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: nda,ostario Mmike .. nije vise kakav je bio  :) Samo pare lovi, nista droga i to :( 
<Mmike> [root@a13 ~]# ls 123
<Mmike> ls: 123: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Mmike> jaowhl!
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> nda :0
<calmpitbull> ima li netko prblem sa iconama
<calmpitbull> na unity traci se ne vidi pravilna home-folder icona
<SilverSpace> hm
<calmpitbull> sve ostale si dobre osim home folder je obicna folder icona
<SilverSpace> ni meni 
<calmpitbull> tebi isto 
<calmpitbull> a znas da ja mislim da je to do unity 5
<SilverSpace> da ali ja sam nesto sprckao
<calmpitbull> nisi
<SilverSpace> ma jesam bila je 
<SilverSpace> pa sam shebo
<calmpitbull> jer kada sam prije stavljao u 11.10 unity 5 pa se mi odma ponistilo sve
<calmpitbull> zelim napravit svoju temu :)
<calmpitbull> pa sam isao radit al samo ova home icona me zeza
<calmpitbull> onu dash sam sredio
<SilverSpace> ja sam je otkvacio sa te trake 
<calmpitbull> aha
<SilverSpace> i opslje nisam mogo vratiti istu
<calmpitbull> pa to je jos veci problem
<SilverSpace> doduse nisam ni trazio 
<calmpitbull> pa ja idem sada trazit
<calmpitbull>  :)
<SilverSpace> /usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to to 
<SilverSpace> /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop 
<SilverSpace> ili ovo
<SilverSpace> /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop 
<SilverSpace> tu je ikona
<calmpitbull> al ja sam prije mijenjao iconu i /usr/share/icons/....i onda ti pronasao
<calmpitbull> tu
<BotaniCar> podesio sam ubuntu da nakon perioda neaktivnosti zakljuca ekran i trazi lozinku. Problem je sto nakon sto suspenda ekran i ja pomaknem misha , postoji cca 1 sec period kad bilo tko moze vidjeti sadrzaj ekrana, nakon te sekunde se pojavi prompt za lozinku. Mogu kak disejblati taj period ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to je vjerojatno 
<BotaniCar> nda, sad me jos posalji da idem pitati na #ubuntu-hr :) 
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> telefon
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> dakle,m to je vjerojatno virtualbox related
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemoj mi ulje na vatru doljevat' :) ž
<SilverSpace> ja vratio ikonu
<BotaniCar> kak skinuti mp3 s linka http://www.russianforfree.com/text-in-russian-beginner-coldest-town-on-earth.php ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kak to mislis
<BotaniCar> si otvoril link ? 
<BotaniCar> imas jedan dio di veli "stisni play da cujes XY.mp3"
<BotaniCar> ja bi taj mp3
<SilverSpace> aha nisam ni vidio taj link :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, upali firebux i gledaj koji URL browser zvizne kad kliknes na taj flash
<Mmike> i onda njega curlni/wgetni
<Mmike> s tim da moras referrer namjestit
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pokusavao sam to u chromiumu, da se naucim, nisam iz principa htio firefox upaliti , znam kaj hocu ( na koncu dokazao si da radi) , al ne znam kak u chromiumu
<calmpitbull> SilverSurfer: zanimljivo je da povuce folder iconu na unity a ne user-home iconu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, isto tak
<Mmike> s tim da chromium ima a-la firebug u sebi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam firebug u chromiumu ?
<calmpitbull> SivlerSurfer rofl SilverSpace
<BotaniCar> pardon,radi s chromiumom ? 
<Mmike> ne, imas a-la firebug
<BotaniCar> thx
<Mmike> ne, firebug ne radi s chromiumom
<Mmike> brate mili :)
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: zanimljivo je da povuce folder iconu na  unity a ne user-home iconu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nis vas ja ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> vise manje tu nadem sto mi treba ~/.cache/chromium/Default/Cache
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> bravo
<Mmike> exclude .cache iz backupa
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> dva korisna linka http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<SilverSpace> http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/what-custom-launchers-and-unity-quicklists-are-available
<SilverSpace> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1139
<Astemd> SilverSpace: dobit ću RaspberryPi "komp" u dogledno vrijeme
<Astemd> zanima me kako radi ta "zvijer" :)
<SilverSpace> Astemd: eh i ja se nadam do jeseni :)
<Astemd> :)
<SilverSpace> hebemti nase ducane prodaju stvari kojih nemaju na lageru
<SilverSpace> taman se ponadam, a kad ono kita
<SilverSpace> morao bi si uzeti jos jedan tp-link 703 da bi mogao prckati po njemu, lemilica i to 
<SilverSpace> nebi bas volio ostati bez njega 
<BotaniCar__> Ovajjjj .. a kaj cete s tom makinom kad vam stigne ? media pc ? ili radite hardverske apliance ? 
<dodobas> hehe, komentar na 12.10 i to sto ce stavit Python3 by default
<dodobas> Then great for one release, then changed for the worse for no readily apparent reason, then break more and more on subsequent releases, and finally abandoned and replaced with a new scripting language developed in-house by Canonical.
<dodobas> :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar__: jedan bude media centar za tv :)
<calmpitbull> ne kuzim to sa home folderom na unity-u
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2DCxg7jpMs&feature=channel&list=UL
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-01
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
<ivoks> jebo united i us customs
<ivoks> nesposobno i neorganizirano
<dodobas> qapla
<calmpitbull> ivoks: sto si htio prosvercat
<dodobas> vjerojatno vegetu :)
<dodobas> to smo mi svercali u češku 90tih :)
<calmpitbull> ili bajaderu, izgleda kao plasticni eksploziv
<dodobas> a e
<Mmike> gtx260
<Mmike> ne stane mi u komp :0
<dodobas> ide tko na curling... :)
<calmpitbull> curling je stvarno ql igra barem meni
<dodobas> eto... ledena dvorana doma sportova... danas i sutra... otvorena staza za građanstvo
<dodobas> e Mmike jel imate uwsgi u produkciji? 
<Mmike> mislim da ne
<Mmike> pretezno je sve kroz apacheta i onaj wsgi ili kako vec
<Mmike> i nesto gunicornova
<Mmike> zasto onaj cacic postoji
<dodobas> Mmike: a cini se rock-solid featureful, production proven... po web siteu :)
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> eto, neznma
<Mmike> ne koristimo
<calmpitbull> oce netko kavu
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, maknuo onaj paket, al' jos uvijek imam 'ruzne' slidere :/
<Mmike> izgleda da cu se morati naviknuti
<dodobas> uwsgi izgleda predobro... moram to probati posloziti jednom
<Mmike> Salvador Dali walks into a bar. bar Dali a bar the world is the bar walks into a Dali the Virgin Mary and the bar. walks bar Dali the bar is the world Mary Dali
<Mmike> w
<Mmike> h
<Mmike> y
<Mmike> did the chicken
<igustin> dodobas: ne vidim još prijave vašeg "Vjetrenjača" predavanja, ajde pliz... ;)
<Mmike> openx - rupasticno govno
<dodobas> igustin: nagovaram ih konstantno
<igustin> dodobas: i?
<igustin> Mmike: možeš o tome pričati na DC?
<igustin> Mmike: prijavi tmux, ajde, go, go, go
<Mmike> igustin, nemrem, pre malo znam o openxu :)
<dodobas> igustin: i dalje ih konstantno nagovaram
<igustin> Mmike: ali imaš 5 minuta argumenata zašto je to rupastično govno
<igustin> dodobas: :) ne žele, ne da im se, ne mogu...?
<dodobas> igustin: zar je zbilja tako loše :)
<igustin> ?
<dodobas> igustin: stavit cu im ticket... pa kad napisu kometar javim... :)
<igustin> dodobas: ne kužim - što je loše?
<dodobas> pa za DC, da Mmike-a molis da prezentira o svakom keywordu koji spomene :)
<dodobas> hebate.. nisam imao screen instaliran na laptopu :)
<igustin> Mmike je cool predavač, zna znanje i ima dobre teme i ideje, žeim ga pod svaku cijenu, makar s 2 x 5min LT kad već ne može 30min predavanje
<igustin> dodobas: isto kao i vi vaše, koliko god da imamo predavanja (a već smo cca puni) želim to vaše predavanje makar odbio neko drugo
<dodobas> igustin: zasto niste najavili keytalk-ove ?
<igustin> zato što ih još dogovaramo :/
<dodobas> ah :/
<Mmike> http://www.securelist.com/en/advisories/48275
<Mmike> 130 openx instalacija
<Mmike> i ova je promakla
<Mmike> jebo ih unmanaged pizdamater
<igustin> Mmike: get a life, get a pasulj today
<Mmike> ya, nemrem
<Mmike> moram radit ;/
<dodobas> pa svaki dan je radni dan ...
<Mmike> eto, frend dobio posao u FBu
<igustin> ke? mora uklopiti Instagram? :)
<Mmike> nezna,m
<Mmike> al' ode :)
<Mmike> radit ce isto ovo sto i ja
<Mmike> plus malo programiranja vise
<Mmike> za MASU vise novaca
<Mmike> i nece gledat gole babe stare
<Mmike> :/
<dodobas> Mmike: ti ces znati... :) ima li neki p0rnbook a.k.a facebook amaterske porno glumce ? :)
<dodobas> na kojem stvarne glumice imaju svoje paid stranice :)
<dodobas> mora bit nesto takvo :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> www.gfy.com
<Mmike> tamo ces naci sve sto te zanima
<Mmike> naime, to je forum
<Mmike> al' ima 1001 link na 1001 drugu stvar
<Mmike> cesto ces vidjeti postove, tipa
<Mmike> "Trebam sat vremena materijala, 2 cure, skolske uniforme, nikako hard core, blablalblabla"
<Mmike> onda se javi jedna, posalje link na svoj book, i kaze koliko para
<Mmike> onda druga veli ja cu manje
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> OMG :)
<dodobas> na tom internetu zbilja svasta ima :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike>  a ja imam novu graficku!
<Mmike> trololololoooooooooooooooooooo
<Mmike> lololoooooo
<Mmike> btw, smanjio sam import u mysql sa cca 50 sati (200 GB dump) na cca 36!
<Mmike> disejblajuc sve sto se moze disejblat :)
<dodobas> fsync is tha king :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to svakako moras disejblat :)
<Mmike> problem s grafickom - ne stane mi u kuciste :/
<dodobas> osim ako neces mineat bitcoin... nemam pojma zasto bi netko kupio graficku :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> 250 kuna sam ju platio
<igustin> Mmike: nisi je imao do sada? ;)
<Mmike> igustin, imao sam 8800
<Mmike> sad imam 260
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tj, imao sam 8800GTS a sad imam GTX260 :)
<igustin> downgrade? :)
<Mmike> 2 generacije novija, iako ne top model
<drj_cro> Mmike: "ruzne" slidere si podesis preko ccsm-a(compiz setting managera)
<Mmike> a, ak ne koristim compiz?
<drj_cro> tam prek toga ti je najlakse podesit unity i njevoe djide midje
<Mmike> ne koristim nit unity :)
<Mmike> 11.04 ubuntu
<dodobas> Mmike: zasto koristi ubuntu... debian testing bi ti bio cist ok :)
<drj_cro> e onda guglaj :)
<Mmike> dodobas, nebi
<dodobas> onda unstable...
<dodobas> ili da ne kazem.... archlinux :)
<dodobas> koji si rekao probati a nisi :)
<dodobas> i zasto ti debian nije dovoljan ? :)
<Mmike> :) neda mi se
<Mmike> ovo radi
<Mmike> 99% vremena
<dodobas> onda prestani kukat...
<Mmike> da, i da se ubijem odmah?
<Mmike> idem metat karticu u kistru
<Mmike> neznam kak, doduse
<dodobas> nemoj odmah, budem te ja...
<Mmike> moze
<Mmike> al' moras imat dobar razlog :)
<Mmike> reboot mora imati 'are you sure'
<dodobas> dobar razlog... ne sviđa mi se kako drzis misa
<ivoks> Mmike: pa jesi pratio upute na onoj stranici koju sam ti pejstao?
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, radio sam napamet, potpuno ignorirajuci to sto si mi pejstao :)
<Mmike> naravno da sam radio po uputama tim
<Mmike> dodue, samo pidgin i nautilus mi imaju te ruzne-slidere
<Mmike> xchat, ff, chrome, tb, gnome-term
<Mmike> svi imaju stare
<ivoks> i jesi restartao? (gnome voli drzati tvoje postavke u /tmp-u cak i kad se odlogiras)
<Mmike> jesam, sinoc, igrao rFactor u windwosima jedno 3 sata :0
<ivoks> i lib si maknuo?
<ivoks> jucer sam cekao sat i pol kako bi usao u sad
<ivoks> pitao me dva pitanja i sve obavio za manje od 2 minute
<ivoks> 900 ljudi stoji u redu, a oni imaju samo dva saltera
<ivoks> sva sreca da mi je avion dozao 45 minuta prije predvidjenog vremena
<ivoks> pa sam u zadnjem trenutku usao u drugi
<ivoks> samo su mene cekali :)
 * Mmike slusa Bandiera Rosa od KUD Idijota
<Mmike> ivoks, doritos *trept* *trept* *trept*
<ivoks> ma...
<Mmike> a ak uspijes nac na nekoj benzinskoj negdej :)
<Mmike> i ak ih ne pojedes :)
<Mmike> ponio me prvi maj
<Mmike> fakat sam udarnik
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY21NaqgeoA
<Mmike> http://www.therobpage.com/blog/?p=105 <- stara i nova kartolkreta
<Mmike> crap
<Mmike> fali mi 3 cm
<SilverSpace> dobar vam dan neradnici Sretan vam dan rada! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto ti grafa ne ide u racunalo?
<Mmike> hvala ti, radnice
<Mmike> ma ide
<Mmike> al' moram disk vadit
<Mmike> i micat ga
<SilverSpace> aha
<Mmike> i cuda uopce
<Mmike> moram novo kuciste kupit
<Mmike> i bok :)
<Mmike> al' bum sad naguro ovo nisam djaba jucer iso po to
<SilverSpace> ja sam kod frenda rezao kuciste fleksericom
<SilverSpace> radi graficke
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> hebo pasa... pa tko ce platit 10000€ za garazu
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ?
<SilverSpace> luksuz
<dodobas> ma.. gledam kao neki prostor... kao ostavis neke stvari.... sta ja znam
<dodobas> 500kn mjesecno...
<dodobas> ali puno je to
<SilverSpace> yes yes puno 
<dodobas> pazi ovo...
<dodobas> http://www.njuskalo.hr/gradevinski-materijal/iverica-18-mm-oglas-3761896
<dodobas> Pilana u Lipovljanima prodaje preko njuškala 'ostatke' redovne proizvodnje
<Mmike> dodobas, ne screen! tmux!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti si se skroz prebacio na tmux
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> al' se prebacujem lagano
<Mmike> silim se, naopacke mi je hrpa stvari
<Mmike> al' ima tolko vise mogucnosti
<SilverSpace> da navika
<jelly-hme> dodobas: "ostatke"?
<jelly-hme> ak je bas pilana a ne neki zaposlenik... nije problem
<dodobas> jelly-hme: ma tko ce znat... znam da se tamo svasta moze dobit onako
<dodobas> litra rakije... pa dovezes prikolicu ispod one trake za otpad... i slicno :)
<dodobas> ali da, ako je legalno... to je onda za njih web 2.0 :)
<BotaniCar__> Mmike: Be careful: Downloads from the download center (http://download.virtualbox.org/ -> http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/) are corrupted ~33% of the time. Be sure to check the md5/sha256 signatures of any/all files that you might download!
<BotaniCar__> zna netko , mozda, gdje bi se procitala koja rijec o performance impactu, ovisno koju vrst formata izaberem za virtualbox-ov HDD ?
<jelly-hme> /j #vbox
<BotaniCar__> usput , Mmike , bolji je vbox u nekim stvarima nego sam/smo mislio/li: podrzava ipak "Teleportation (aka Live Migration)"
<BotaniCar__> jelly: slazem se, al ipak treba proda .. probati :) 
<jelly-hme> to mora biti nedavni dodatak
<BotaniCar__> Nego, pa di si ti , vec sam se zabrinuo :) 
<BotaniCar__> "Teleportation (aka Live Migration), since version 3.1"
<jelly-hme> ae, godinu dana
<ivoks> jelly-hme: ?
<jelly-hme> ivoks: ??
<BotaniCar__> jelly: ivoks me del na ignore pa si sad misli  s kim pricas :) 
<ivoks> nis :)
<jelly-hme> BotaniCar__: ko ga sljivi
<BotaniCar__> Kad smo kod toga, znas slucajno nekog da prodaje sljivovicu ? 
<BotaniCar__> Nema ove godine dobre rakije
<jelly-hme> jel smije biti srpska ;-)
<BotaniCar__> Jakako , al da ponovim, sljivovicu :) Naime, ima kojekakvih rakijetina koje vocha nisu ni vidjele, da su mi ove godine probali prodati 
<BotaniCar__> zadnje sam nekakvu komovicu dobio , kao .. nije tak fina, ali je dobra za zeludac .. popio dvije i morao na WC :) Fakat je dobrqa za zeludac :) 
<jelly-hme> nisam probao sljivu od ovog lika, ali kruska je bila fina, zamirise cijelu sobu
<jelly-hme> brb The computer needs to restart to finish installing updates
<ivoks> Mmike: i, kaj se desilo prije 18 godina?
<BotaniCar__> To se ne usudim ni pitati, naci dobru viljamovku je totalna lutrija 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ^
<Mmike> ivoks?
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> :) Oso krivi Senna.
<ivoks> pazi clanak
<ivoks> Samo dan nakon što je u kvalifikacijama poginuo Austrijanac Roland Ratzenberger Sennina je smrt zaključila crni vikend na Velikoj nagradi San Marina.
<ivoks> Bila je to prva pogibija jednog vozača na utrci Formule 1 još od 1982.
<jelly-hme> pa da, ovaj prije nije poginuo na _utrci_
<BotaniCar__> mozda sam zlocest, ali iznimno me razveseli svaki put kad ekipa u boxovima sjebe na takav nacin da izazove pozarcic :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar__: treba ti dobra Å¡ljiva ha
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nikada se nece tocno saznato zasto je otisao ravno u tom zavaju 
<BotaniCar__> SilverSpace: jesrt
<BotaniCar__> *jest
<BotaniCar__> Klinac od 10 mjeseci mi je uspio iscupati cijelu prepunu kanalicu, skup s vijcima i tiplama .. 
<BotaniCar__> jake tiple , ocito 
<SilverSpace> susjed ima sljivu i lozu 
<SilverSpace> svi kazu da je super
<SilverSpace> ja ne pijem rakiju pa ne znam
<SilverSpace> banijska sljiva
<BotaniCar__> SilverSpace: zaista mi nije bitno odakle je. Mozes pitati posto je ? 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak mislis - nije se saznalo?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar__: 40kn sljiva loza 35kn
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zna se sto ga je ubilo ali neznaju sto je preuzrocilo izletanje
<Mmike> si siguran?
<Mmike> ja mislim da se zna
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> lik je forso previse
<Mmike> i odnjelo ga van u tom zavoju
<BotaniCar__> SilverSpace: fantasticno! javim ti se krrajem tjedna da si pivce spijemo i spojis me s covjekom, da te ne gnjavim ?
<Mmike> zavoj prije toga i dva zavoja prije toga
<Mmike> SilverSpace, OCU I JA!!!!!1
<BotaniCar__> opla,vec 3jca za pivo !
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar__: ma nemas problema susjed mi je
<BotaniCar__> preizvrsno
<SilverSpace> bas sam danas za frenda uzeo sljivu
<BotaniCar__>  
<BotaniCar__> Žž
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti hoces :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> zanimljivost
<Mmike> kolega, zabunom, pregazio mysql bazu
<BotaniCar__> beware,dijete mi je u grckorimskom stilu uzelo tastaturu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> cluster, prebacujemo <any-mega-porn-site> kod nas
<Mmike> 100 baza grantova usera pizdi materinih
<Mmike> sve oslo
<Mmike> medjutoa, mysql to drzi u memoriji dok mu ne kazes 'flush privileges'
<Mmike> sve sto treba je doci do popisa grantova
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tko bi ga tocno znao zasto je zletio 
<Mmike> i onda za svaki reci 'show grants for ....'
<SilverSpace> nagadanja ima dosta
<Mmike> gdb, dump memorije, proci kroz to, ceprk ceprk
<Mmike> i voila
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa ima telemetrija, nema
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> mislim, schumacher je bio iza njega
<Mmike> i vidi se u krugu prije kak je vec mu pobjeglo
<SilverSpace> da to je najblize istini da je preforsirao 
<SilverSpace> ali imas dosta prica vozaca i "strucnjak" tak da tko zna sto mu tocno bi
<BotaniCar__> y 4111111111111111110
<SilverSpace> tko to pise
<jelly-hme> BotaniJr
<SilverSpace> kaj vas dvojica pijanaca da vam uzmem po litru sljive pa kad dodete dodete
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jaja
<Mmike> mosh meni sljivu+lozu
<Mmike> kol'ko para
<BotaniCar__> SilverSpace: lepoprosim je'nu,da. Mmike , kaces u dubravu opet ,da pivimo?
<BotaniCar__> +,0
<BotaniCar__> ovo nije dijete, imam malog demona :)
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> jucer kak mi je let bio otkazan
<ivoks> tj., prekjucer
<ivoks> tak sam u hotel zakasnio 24h
<ivoks> i ovi mi otkazali sobu
<ivoks> a hotel prebukiran i nema vise mjesta
<Mmike> BotaniCar__, neznam, cim popravim tu ova sranja idem na jarun uzivat u mesu i pivu
<BotaniCar__> Mmike: pitam tak da simultano SilverSpaceu uletimo
<Mmike> a da
<Mmike> neznam :)
<Mmike> danas ne
<BotaniCar__> Naopacke sam postavio stvari, opet .. umjesto da silvera pitam kad ima vremena, ja pitam tebe kad ces zajebat' dogovor (ili ja) :) 
<BotaniCar__> Ojebo, ja u Hyper-V-u nemrem virtualki dodijeliti vise od 4 procesora :) 
<Mmike> hyper-drek :)
<BotaniCar__> The Developer Preview of Windows Server 8[38] presented at the Microsoft Build Event[39] contains the future version of Hyper-V. Some of the new features are listed below.[40]
<BotaniCar__> Network virtualization[41]
<BotaniCar__> Extensible Hyper-V Virtual Switch
<BotaniCar__> Multi-tenancy
<BotaniCar__> NIC teaming as part of Windows Server 8 OS
<BotaniCar__> Up to 160 logical processors per hypervisor instance
<BotaniCar__> Up to 32 virtual processors per VM
<BotaniCar__> Storage Resource Pools
<BotaniCar__> .vhdx disk format supporting virtual hard disks as large as 16TB with power failure resiliency
<BotaniCar__> Virtual Fibre Channel
<BotaniCar__> Offloaded data transfer
<BotaniCar__> Hyper-V replica
<BotaniCar__> Cross-premise connectivity
<BotaniCar__> Cloud backup
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> navecer budem uzeo kad susjed dode doma
<Mmike> jel' mogu kako u bashu citati iz filea
<Mmike> line by line
<Mmike> al' ne u while petlji
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> htio bih nesto ovako: while [ file_read_not_eof ]; do ip=readline; host=readline; do_something(ip, host); done
<jelly-hme> Mmike: zasto ne u petlji?
<Mmike> pa u petlji
<BotaniCar__> sporo mu je to , sigurno :)
<Mmike> al' da mogu proizvoljan broj cicat iz filea 
<Mmike> puyta
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-hme> Mmike: pa, u cemu je problem?
<Mmike> pa kako da napravim to?
<SAKI_KNIN> cao
<SAKI_KNIN> instalirao sam ubuntu 7.10. Gutsy
<SAKI_KNIN> pa me zanima sa kojeg linka mugu vući update za synaptic
<BotaniCar__> Mmike: jel vrijedi kaj s linka http://forums.opensuse.org/english/other-forums/development/programming-scripting/457157-bash-read-line-line-compare.html ?
<BotaniCar__> saki , bil' te povrijedilo da predlozim da , sad kad imas internet , uzmes svjezu verziju ubuntua s neta ? Pa ce i repozitoriji raditi 
<SAKI_KNIN> ha ha
<SilverSpace> SAKI_KNIN: to se vise ne podrzava
<SilverSpace> :D
<SAKI_KNIN> pa cuj, komp je star 12 godina pa su mu ovi novi efekti ne rade bas najboje
<SAKI_KNIN> SilverSpace: pa jel mogu vuci sa npr. 12.04 neke pakete koje vrijede i za 7.10
<jelly-hme> SAKI_KNIN: 10.04 vrijedi jos ~3godine
<BotaniCar__> nema ti to veze, lako efekkte iskljucis, a nova verzija je (bi trebala) biti brza/bolja/woohoo naspram stare 
<jelly-hme> SAKI_KNIN: ne mozes.  Verzija koju si uspio instalirati je jednostavno prestara
<CrazyLemon> 10.04 vrijedi jos godinu
<CrazyLemon> ako je desktop
<SAKI_KNIN> ok
<SAKI_KNIN> budem instalirao nesto novije
<SAKI_KNIN> iako ne znam bas sta bi bilo dobro od ubuntua na 500 MB SDRAM memorije i 1.47 GHz procesora osim windows XPa
<SAKI_KNIN> :)
<BotaniCar__> 12ica, pa pocni rezat efekte poslije :) 
<SAKI_KNIN> ok
<SilverSpace> pa ima i onaj lero kak se vec zove :)
<SAKI_KNIN> lubuntu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<dodobas> Mmike: sto nije sed za takve stvari ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> python je za takve stvari
<Mmike> ja debil i bash
<BotaniCar__> awk ? 
<Mmike> rijeseno, radi, zaboravljeno
<BotaniCar__> nda, kaj bi s prostim pukom rjesenje podijelil :) 
<BotaniCar__> reci mi da ionako ne bih razumio !!
<Mmike> pa u pythonu
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> f.open(file,r)
<Mmike> i deri
<dodobas> uwsgi podrzava KSM :)
<dodobas> ovo je predobro...
<BotaniCar__>  ppredobro je to kak trbuhom stischm space tipku :) 
<BotaniCar__> Da mi je znat kak je nekom tko je debel .. 
<dodobas> BotaniCar__: izbacis 3 ili 5 plocicu ? :)
<BotaniCar__> :) 
<BotaniCar__> Fala dragi Bogek kaj i linux scena ima svoj Microsoft. http://www.linuxzasve.com/canonical-suraduje-s-valveom-oko-integracije-steam-linux-klijenta-u-ubuntu
<Mmike> blah
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: boca je kod mene 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tebi dvije 1/1
<SAKI_KNIN> pozz
<SAKI_KNIN> čitam baš po forumima
<SAKI_KNIN> kada tipkovnica u GRubu ne radi
<SAKI_KNIN> i ovdje je zaključak da je CMOS baterija crkla
<SAKI_KNIN> na matičnoj ploči
<BotaniCar> to ti je bar jednostavno provjeriti , promijeni bot order u BIOSu i ugasi i upali kantu
<BotaniCar> nda, istekaj iz struje na 5 sec prije paljenja
<SAKI_KNIN> ma da
<SAKI_KNIN> mogu u bios, ali kad dođe do Gruba tipkovnica ne funkcionira
<SAKI_KNIN> ni na PS2 ni usb portove
<BotaniCar> Hehe , ljudi jos koriste LILO :) 
<BotaniCar> kak premjestim da mi je defaultni X za gasenje prozora na desnoj strani ? 
<Mmike> odo probat ugurat graficku u kistru
<Mmike> BotaniCar, eh, neznam napamet
<Mmike> ja tjeram upgrade, pa nemam to zdrkano
<Mmike> ok, da vidim
<Mmike> brb
<Mmike> os[Linux 2.6.38-14-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 3.20GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 91.9% free] disk[Total: 926.1GB, 13.1% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Mmike> os[Linux 2.6.38-14-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 91.8% free] disk[Total: 926.1GB, 13.1% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Mmike> Dze je vpenis?
<SilverSpace> kriva skripta :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes vidio dvije boce te cekaju 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> radi bolje
<Mmike> rfactor mogu igrati utrku, sa dodatnim formulama
<Mmike> jedino mi onaj lightsmark benchmark ne radi dobro, tj, veli da imam 50fps average
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jebenka
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kolko para/
<Mmike> VO: [vdpau] 1280x720 => 1280x720 Planar YV12 
<Mmike> radi vdpau
<Mmike> Da, i u windozama sve radi
<Mmike> jedino sto sam morao instalirat novi driver (tj, windoze su same) i rebootat
<Mmike> al' radi
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/tL4HPa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 75kn
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ku!l
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> nevremence dolazi
<SilverSpace> np
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-02
<dodobas_> yello
<Mmike> lo
<calmpitbull> evo otpala tipka sa netbooka
<calmpitbull> i to tipka koju nikada ne upotrebljavam, hmm 
<drj_cro> napravila suicide zato sto je ne upotrebljavas :)
<calmpitbull> rofl
<Mmike> sto napravi dobar sistemac?
<Mmike> napise skriptu koja restarta servise svakih 10ak minuta
<drj_cro> M$ skola :)
<calmpitbull> tipka nije ni pukla samo se odkvacila, a da mogu natrag zakvacit bi morao otvoriti netbook. Sto da kazem spectrum je bio najbolji
<Mmike> dodje ticket od covjeka
<Mmike> 'fuckingawesome database down'
<Mmike> i zavrsi u spamu :)
<igustin> lol
<Bot-mrma> valjda se htio tagirati kao "important" , zaboravio je u body dodati "viagra cialis rolex ffs readme_fast"
<Bot-mrma> imam komandu "scp -oPort=28 /tmp/nekifile.sql user@server:/ciljna/putanja/" , i trazi me password, kako mogu i password dodati u liniju ?
<Bot-mrma> a da ne setupiram keyeve, naravno
<drj_cro> scp-om tesko(kolko ja znam) al mozes koristit rsync(ako bas zelis pass iz linije) ili sshpass
<drj_cro> ili jednostavije razmijenis keyeve
<Bot-mrma> drj_cro: kak bi bila sintaksa za rsync upload iz /local/home/nekaj.txt u /remote/home , za korisnika:password user:user ? 
<Bot-mrma> sorry ak gnjavim 
<drj_cro> hmm zabrijo za rsync(vidio --password-file) al radi samo sa daemonom
<igustin> Bot-mrma: zašto bi, pobogu, stavljao pass u ovo umjesto da setupiraš keyeve? :S
<Bot-mrma> igustin : zasto nikad nitko ne odgovori na pitanje , a da prvo ne postavi 21 podpitanje :) Ionako cu nakon serije odgovora i tvog zakljucka da je to glupo, zamoliti za pomoc u ovom obliku :)
<igustin> moguće ;) ali nemoj se čuditi da nama taka upit izgleda čudan, pa najprije pokušamo promijeniti problem, pa tek onda rješenje ;)
<Bot-mrma> igustin: u kratko, nemrem prevec pricati ni o problemu ni o razlozima. Primio sam na znanje propruku za kljuceve, moze li mi se pomoci bez njih , ili da koristim anonymous FTP ? :)
<igustin> oh, ne ;)
<igustin> gle, ssh to sam po sebi ne omogućava, afaik
<igustin> možeš fejkati s expect
<drj_cro> Bot-mrma: http://sourceforge.net/projects/sshpass/
<drj_cro> ak koristis debian/ubuntu ima ga u paketima
<igustin> rsync može, ali ili s daemonom na drugoj strani ili ssh-om kao nositeljem pa dođeš na isto
<igustin> eto, imaš sspass ;)
<Bot-mrma> drj_cro: jedna strana je debian , za drugu jos ne znam, ali vjerojatno ce biti centos 
<drj_cro> treba ti to samo na onoj strani odakle saljes
<Bot-mrma> igustin: mozes malo elaborirati o rsync-ali-kao-daemon prici ?
<igustin> ali razmisli još jednom, ako ti treba siguran file transfer, sigurno postoji više alternativnih i boljih rješenja od scp-a s passwordom u pozivu
<Bot-mrma> drj_cro: to je ta upitna centos instalacija, ona bu slala .. radiej bi ovo s rsync daemonom
<Bot-mrma> igustin: uopce nije nuzno da bude secure, SCPao bi, da Klijent ne mora busiti jos jedan port za FTP
<Bot-mrma> sam sad mrvu jasniji ? 
<Bot-mrma> sorry,al fakat nemrem bussiness case izloziti tu
<drj_cro> steta, a bas sam ga htio kopirat :)
<igustin> Bot-mrma: na strani primatelja postaviš rsyncd i konfiguriraš ga kroz /etc/rsyncd.conf, a sa strane klijenta šalješ s npr. nečim tipa rsync -avu /home/user/filek user@host:/home/nesto
<igustin> drj_cro: lol
<Mmike> ssh kljucevi
<Mmike> ako ti netko forsa rjesenje bez toga
<Mmike> shvati to kao da su ti rekli 'gle, moramo sad odvozit utrku bez guma na kotacima i bit bar 5ti'
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: aj opet procitaj, imam apsolutno nebitan ( security wise) sadrzaj koji mora s tocke A na B, FTPao bi,al mi je cekanje da probuse port 21, a 22 je vec otvoren
<Mmike> e, i
<Mmike> dobis rjesenje koje ne zelis implementirat :)
<Mmike> scp
<Mmike> ili jos bolje
<Mmike> rsync
<Mmike> rsync -avP remoteuser@remote.host.tamo.neki:/home/stuff/koji/kopiram/. /lokalni/dir/di/trpam/.
<Mmike> i pitat ce te password
<Mmike> i otipkas password
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ako ti ide na zivce tipkanje passworda, napravis kljuc, ssh-copy-id za prebacit kljuc, i deri
<igustin> Mmike: *neće ključeve* ;)
<Mmike> onda nek tipka password :)
<igustin> neće ni to ;)
<Bot-mrma> Mmike : aj nemoj :) Samo gubis energiju ako ozbiljno prilazis ovom problemu
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, pa ne kuzim, di je bed/
<igustin> oće inline password
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: OPET pretpostavljas da moras kuzit, a lijepo sam napisao da nemrem izlagati ovdje bussiness case, samo problem :( 
<Bot-mrma> pa jebenmu citanje s razumijevanjem :)
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> opet smo na 'ja bi da je 2+2 = 5'
<igustin> nema "ali" :P
<Mmike> nemre, 2+2 = 4
<Mmike> znam ja da ti bi, i da tvoji nadredjeni bi, al' nemre. Moze, izmisli svoju notaciju i sve oko toga, pa ce 2+2=5 imat smisla.
<Mmike> zelis kopirat stvari i zelis inline password
<Mmike> nema smisla
<Mmike> kuzis, taj request nemre imat smisla
<igustin> ++
<igustin> :)
<Mmike> jer sigurno ima bolji nacin za rjesavanje toga
<Mmike> pa ak ti 'tipkaj password' i 'stavi kljuceve' ne valja, ajmo vidjet kaj ti treba, pa mozda nadjemo bolje rjesenje
<Mmike> eto mi pao na pamet glupi hibrid
<Mmike> reci sshu da koristi master-konekciju
<Mmike> pa ce svi 'subsequent' sshovi ici kroz to
<Mmike> pa se onda ulogiras jednom, sa sshom, na destinacijski stroj
<Mmike> i ostavis da visi
<Mmike> u screenu ili cemu vec
<Mmike> i svaki slijedeci ssh/scp koji ide prema tom stroju ce koristiti taj master-connection
<Mmike> i nece te pitat password, jer, vec si autoriziran
<Mmike> isto i za rsync, koji defaulta na ssh za transport
<Mmike> jel' ti to pomaze?
<igustin> u tom slučaju može koristi sshfs, još jednostavnije
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: fakat volis rasipati energiju :) 300x smo dosli do zakljucka da ako ja pitam "jel moze 2+2=5", ti mozes jednostavno reci "ne" ili "moze, ako ti netko doda 1 s 3rd party alatom". Uprkos moralu i etici cu ti dati koji detalj vise na msg, samo zbog nase stare ljubavi <3 
<Mmike> igustin, ssfs malo komplicira, mora fuse instalirat i to sve
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: parcijalno pomaze, onda moram debilu objasniti da mora nakon svakog reboota replicirati korake iznad 
<Mmike> pa debilu kazes 'ne moze s passwordom'
<Mmike> stovise, na 3/4 strojeva nasih se nemres spojiti passwordom
<Mmike> samo kljucem
<SilverSpace> vidim vama dvojici podhitno treba rakija :)
<Mmike> o da
<Bot-mrma> SilverSpace: Mmikeu i igustinu nakon slusanja mog laprdanja sigurno treba :)
<obruT> jutro :P
<obruT> vidim, neka matematika na kanalu :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> 3x7=28
<SilverSpace> konobarska
<obruT> :)
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: ma da,, tu kod mene ima jedna birtija di je to 30 :)
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: :)
<igustin> SilverSpace: imamo jednog lokalnog slastičara koji je "patentirao" ovu matematiku: "3 x 8 = 28, 2 sitno nemam, pa 30 okruglo" ;)
<igustin> drj_cro: e, to je to
<obruT> i ? jel se isprobao "novi" utuntu ? jel ima kakvih zamjerki i vec poznatih bugova u instalaciji ?
 * obruT razmislja da veceras pukne na komp doma
<Mmike> 2 i 2 = 22
<drj_cro> obruT: za sad sve radi
<SilverSpace> obruT: radi sve za sad
<civija> autohide unity launchera ne radi dobro
<civija> po defaultu je always visible a ako ukljucis autohide onda ne radi
<SilverSpace> radi
<SilverSpace> nije samo dovoljno misa pomaknuti na launcher da bi se pojavio
<civija> nego sta?
<civija> postavim da se otvara kad pomaknes misa u gornji desni kut i nista
<civija> tj. gornji lijevi
<civija> i stavim misa --> nista
<civija> kliknem --> isto nista
<Mmike> ti u biti nemas unity :0
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> unity ce da odleti u /dev/null odmah nakon isntalacije... odnosno barem prividno
<drj_cro> jaoo ubit ce me zena al mislim da cu ovo kupit klincu http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEGO-Mindstorms-NXT-Set-8527-Bonus-Complete-Set-/350561718543?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519f1b510f
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzsDQkfnWaw&feature=fvwrel
<Bot-mrma> di ssh sprema log ( fail log me zanima, ili error log) ? 
<SilverSpace> William Engdahl: Lažu vam da nafta nestaje. Ona je vječna. Mit o njezinu nestajanju šire moćne banke s Wall Streeta već 60 godina
<Bot-mrma> lol ! 
<SilverSpace> http://globus.jutarnji.hr/svijet/lazu-vam-da-nafta-nestaje-ona-je-vjecna
<blakic> može  mala pomoc , kad god pokrenem instalaciju nečega i update , izbaci mi se ova greška ?
<blakic> http://pastebin.com/LD1hZ3ww
<ivoks> vec si imao smb.conf?
<ivoks> samba4 i samba3 nisu bas iste stvari :/
<ivoks> jesi siguran da zelis sambu4?
<ivoks> to je active directory wannabe
<blakic> imao imam nemam pojma
<blakic> to mi je komp sa šljake di često koristim win linux share
<ivoks> ako ne znas, onda ti ne treba :)
<blakic> treba mi
<ivoks> za 'shareove' ti treba samba3
<blakic> zbog ukučana koji su na windozama
<ivoks> nisi me shatio
<blakic> zbog sharaje ilmova muzike itd
<ivoks> samba4 nije samo nova verzija sambe
<blakic> sa kaj mi treba samaba4
<ivoks> vec potpuno drugi sustav
<ivoks> samba3 je ono sto zelis - shareovi
<ivoks> paket se zove samo samba
<ivoks> http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4
<blakic> hehe baš i ja googlam
<ivoks> to je kerberos, ldap i samba 3 u jednom :)
<ivoks> i nije jos gotovo
<ivoks> active directory ti definitivno ne treba za po doma
<blakic> active directory koristim nekaj malo na Å¡ljaci preko virtualne machine
<blakic> hoces reci da to mogu i sa linuxa ili??
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi nasao sobu
<blakic> :)
<ivoks> blakic: pa nisam li ti rekao da nije jos gotovo
<blakic> aha sluša 
<ivoks> makni samba4 paket
<ivoks> i gotovo :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesam
<blakic> baš ga mičem
<blakic> ivoks: jel moguce raditi osnovne stvari po active directoryu sa linuxom?
<ivoks> kak mislis osnovne stvari?
<ivoks> mozes pridruziti linux stroj active directoryu
<ivoks> samba4 *je* active directory-like server
<ivoks> ne klijent
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<igustin> Mmike: pod "ode frend u FB" mislio si na Igora? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-03
<MmikeDOMA> mlj
<MmikeDOMA> http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120502083035371
<MmikeDOMA> EU Court of Justice: No Copyright on Computer Functionality or Computer Languages ~pj
<Mmike> hbogner, kak si kaj? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, evo vegetativno :D
<Mmike> sta bi?
<Mmike> bolest neka poet?
<hbogner> ma ne, umor
<dodobas> Mmike: previse uci... ono sto ga ne zanima...
<dodobas> pa se onda izmori onim sto ga zanima
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> dodobas, dobro kazes
<Mmike> ti si mu fakat super podrska :)
<dodobas> pa je preumoram na ucini ono sto ga ne zanima
<Mmike> hbogner, ma sve 5 :) 
<dodobas> ali bar ima izgovor :)
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> hbogner, pitam za ono mjerilo struje i APove :)
<hbogner> to sam i mislio :D
<hbogner> reci
<hbogner> kaj si mislio?
<hbogner> ja danas doma i nsb
<Mmike> pa nisam mislio
<Mmike> neg eto, pitam
<Mmike> sad mi vec fakat neugodno
<Mmike> a meni je fakat rijetko neugodno :)
<dodobas> istina :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> Mmike, pa ko si mobilan mozemo se naci negdje
<hbogner> ako ne onda drugi dan neki
<Mmike> pa tek navecer
<hbogner> navecer= ?
<hbogner> 6,8,10?
<Mmike> 8
<Mmike> cca
<Mmike> idem na sastanak neki pa onda nakon toga
<hbogner> mozda sam tad jos u nsb
<dodobas> http://www.kolektiva.hr/zagreb/obrazovni-program-web-dizajn-s-unosom-u-radnu-knjizicu.html
<dodobas> ahahahahahaha
<dodobas> ... a vi pratite Kolektivu i dalje, jer uskoro slijedi i web master, obrazovni program tečaj za izradu poslovnih online aplikacija kao web shop....
<dodobas> 1600kn.... to mora biti dobro
<obruT> vis, a ja se pritam kojeg vraga sam i studirao, a i dobar dio zivota visio na kompu... mogo sam se zajebavat, zavrsit tecaj i sve bi znao
<dodobas> obruT: ti si studirao ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, ili ne :)
<obruT> i studirao i nekog vraga zavrsio valjda :P
<Mmike> mislim, ne zavrsit tecaj
<dodobas> Mmike: mozda je zavrsio tecaj :)
<obruT> mozda smo danas saljivi :P :)
<igustin> dodobas: piiing :P
<dodobas> igustin: wth?
<igustin> dodobas: ne vidiš pvt? ;)
<dodobas> ignoriam sve pvt-ove koje nisam osobno inicirao :P
 * igustin bolje biti star nego ćorav :P
<ivoks> obruT: nemas pojma koliko je to tocno
<ivoks> u republici hrvatskoj, zavrseni studij turistickog menadzmenta nije dovoljan za otvaranje turisticke agencije
<ivoks> ali dvotjedni tecaj ti daje sve potrebne kvalifikacije
<ivoks> drzava propisala pravila
<SAKI_KNIN> poz
<SAKI_KNIN> upravio sam digao ubuntu 12.04
<SAKI_KNIN> i konstantno mi se prekida wirelles mreža
<SAKI_KNIN> svako 10ak sekundi traži ponovnu authentikaciju
<Mmike> kak da awku kazem: ispisi liniju samo ako je field 4 veci od 100
<Mmike> awk '$4 > 100'
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> al' ne radi :/
<jelly-hme> Mmike: pastebinaj par linija koje bi trebale raditi i par koje ne bi
<drj_cro> awk 'int($4) == $1 && (int($4) > 100) {print $1}'
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-hme> Mmike: wfm. echo -e '1 2 3 4 5\n1 2 3 400 5' | awk '$4 > 100'
<Mmike> fakin int
<Mmike> usporedjujem stringove
<Mmike> drj_cro, thnx :)
<drj_cro> np
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> imam ovak nesto: ssh -l bla host -o PaswdAuth=no echo 1
<Mmike> i to vrati 0 ako je ok, errorlevel ako je no-ok
<Mmike> kak da testiram za taj error level, bez da ispitujem $?
<Mmike> ima li nacina?
<igustin> ?
<Mmike> znaci, mogu rec: ssh -l bla host -o PaswdAuth=no echo 1 > /dev/null; if [[ $? -ne 0 ]]; then echo 'ACHTUNG!'; ....
<igustin> "bez da ispitujem $" <- :S :O
<igustin> "bez da ispitujem $?" <- :S :O
<Mmike> sad ja kazem: ?
<Mmike> ne kontam :)
<igustin> ne kužim - kako to misliš ispitivati errorlevel bez $?
<igustin> pa jedino tu i jest errorlevel
<igustin> možeš ga jedino staviti u neku varijablu, pa nju ispitivati, ako si to mislio
<igustin> zašto ne bi ili ne možeš ispitivati $?
<Mmike> pa neznam
<Mmike> pitam
<Mmike> nekako: if $(ssh -l ....)
<Mmike> slicno k'o za: if $(grep ...) ...
<Mmike> ne?
<Mmike> brijem?
<igustin> grep daje output na stdout
<igustin> i time *to* ispituješ, a ne errorlevel
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' sam se nadao da ima neka 'brija' da mu kazem 'ispituj errorlevel'
<igustin> i grep daje errorlevel, ali ga nećeš vidjeti na if $(grep...
<Mmike> da, al mogu:
<Mmike> if ssh -l bla-tra &> /dev/null; then echo "not good"; fi
<Mmike> da, to testira dal' je errorlevel 0
<Bot-mrma> kad se pokusavam s jedne makine na drugu sshati s kljucem, daje mi http://pastebin.com/3FxUtYp7 , s svih drugih makina mogu na ciljanu makinu bez problema, kaj bi moglo biti? 
<Mmike> Unknown Paste ID!
<Mmike> nisam nikad takvu ssh gresku vidio :/
<Bot-mrma> istekao je pastebin, novi ( one -v ) je http://pastebin.com/eShYrz05
<lulz87> jel ima ko formulu po kojoj se izracunava cijena nafte
<drj_cro> lulz87: fali_mi_za_novu_jahtu = toliko_placas_vise :)
<lulz87> jedva cekam dok padne kapitalizam
<drj_cro> Bot-mrma: iz ovog se bas i ne vidi puno. al moze bit krivi kljuc
<Bot-mrma> drj_cro: probao sam rekreirati kljuc, provjerio sam permissione na dir/files , probao sam konekciju na istu ciljnu masinu (uspjesno) s druge kante. Auth logovi su mi prazni. Nda, prbao sam i clean reinstall cijelog ssh paketa
<drj_cro> pa ako se sa drugih masina spajas na tu onda je tamo sve ok
<drj_cro> i ako ti je kljuc tamo dobro prekopiran
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, jel' mosh ti to stavit da traje dulje od pola pikosekunde? :)
<Mmike> windows-admin-like = ako ne radi, reinstaliraj, mozda proradi :)
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, aj pejstaj opet, i stavi expire bar sat vremena
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: actualy, reinstalacija paketa je pomogla. Samo sam zaboravio ~/.ssh prekopirati u _old, a apt nije pregazio konfiguraciju. Pomogli mi decki s #debian
<Mmike> e?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nisam vidio paste, pa nemam pojma di je bed
<Mmike> al' nekak dvojim da ti je reinstalacija pomogla
<Mmike> sigurno nekaj drugo
<Bot-mrma> Mmike, konkretno, pomogla mi je reinstalacija , analiziram sad /etc/ssh/sshd_config u staroj i novoj inacici, i svoj .ssh , postoje razlike
<Bot-mrma> prva je da u staroj /etc/ssh/sshd_config imam iz nekog razloga force global keys
<Bot-mrma> i tak 
<Bot-mrma> "sigurno nekaj drugo" :)
<Bot-mrma> "sigurno ne znas s sigurnoscu" :) 
<Bot-mrma> <3
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> reinstalacija bi ti ostavila konfiguraciju instaliranog paketa
<Mmike> purge/install
<Mmike> host key sjebat
<Mmike> kak si to uspio napravit, da mi je znat :)
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: mogu samo nagadjati: na tom stroju je ssh komplet ostavljen kakav je jedan dugi vremenski period, pretpostavljam da je tijekom nadogradnje s neke od starih verzija debiana nekaj poslo po zlu , sto se nije manifestiralo u spajanjima NA taj stroj, sad smo prvi put pokusali s te makine spajanje PREMA necem i nasli problem. Reinstalacija i kopiranje stare konfiguracije u _old radi, i 
<Bot-mrma> pokazuje razlike u sadrzaju, drugo ne znam
<Mmike> to je samo jednostavniji nacin da rijesis problem
<Mmike> bez da u biti kuzis kaj se potrgalo
<Mmike> (ne bediraj se, nit meni se cestso neda istrazivati tocno kaj je broken)
<Bot-mrma> i dalje imam sve elemente za analizu. A brzo mi rjesenje konkretnog problema savrseno odgovara
<Bot-mrma> uvijek mogu restore _old napraviti i probati razlicite stavke u sadrzaju prilagoditi novijoj konfiguracijii, jednu po jednu, i vidjeti kad proradi
<Bot-mrma> naravno da ne budem, ali .. mogu 
<Mmike> pa, mosh
<Mmike> al' ideja je 
<Mmike> da me citas dok tipkam
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> bot
<Mmike> ideja je ne da nastimavas dok ne proradi
<Mmike> neg da skuzis kak radi i ond anamjestis
<Mmike> (skuzit nastimavanjem je isto ok put nekad)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lenovo-x230-x230t/115727.aspx
<SilverSpace> naravno opet ostaje glupa reza
<Mmike> 1366 puta 768 piksela
<Mmike> 1280x800 ti je bolje?
<jelly-hme> meh, hp 2670p izgleda bitno bolje
 * Mmike ne voli hp
<jelly-hme> Mmike: da, 1280x800 je bitno bolje od bilosta x 768
<jelly-hme> doduse ko zna sto SilverSpaceu treba
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/electronic-arts-attending-ubuntu-developer-summit/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29&utm_content=FaceBook
<ivoks> a isss ti linka
<jelly-hme> ivoks: de skrati ga malo ;-)
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/electronic-arts-attending-ubuntu-developer-summit
<jelly-hme> kthx 
<jelly-hme> kak nagovorim Alt-Tab od Unityja da prikaze prozore sa svih workspacea
<ivoks> ccsm ti treba za to
<jelly-hme> imam
<jelly-hme> search filter u ccsm ne nalazi ništa za "tab"
<ivoks> i sad tam negdje, u toj sumi
<jelly-hme> heheh
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, aj mi reci kak da popravim vrijeme u kayaku. Vrijeme na serveru je ok, zona je ok, jedino su mi svi ticketi 2 sata unaprijed
<jelly-hme> a nis, probat pod Window Management
<Mmike> jelly-hme, kuriozitet - zakaj bi to htio?
 * Mmike ima 12 virtualnih desktopa, i alt-tab da mi radi sa svima njima, poludio bih :)
<jelly-hme> Mmike: zato da mogu doci do browsera na drugom workspaceu
<ivoks> ako ne stignu za 12.10, za 13.04 ce postojati ono o cem smo pricali
<ivoks> vise monitora, svaki monitor ima svoje workspace
<ivoks> bas sam jucer razgovarao s likom
<ivoks> i izbornici... od 12.10 ce se moci konfigurirati
<ivoks> mozda cak i default bude da ne-max prozori imaju menije u prozoru
<jelly-hme> imagine that
<ivoks> mozda ne bude default, ali ce se moci sloziti
<jelly-hme> ili da bar budu vidljivi
<ivoks> e... i to je isto na tapeti
<jelly-hme> kad se već kopira MacOS, nek se kopira kak spada
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: o tom bi se moglo razgovarati tko koga kopira
<jelly-hme> SilverSpace: ne bi.
<ivoks> jelly-hme: u ubuntu unity plugin
<ivoks> jelly-hme: tamo imas zaseban shortcut za per-workspace i za sve-workspace
<jelly-hme> SilverSpace: Mac ima meni na vrhu 25 godina, da ga jebeš o tome ko tu kopira koga nema što razgovarati
<jelly-hme> ivoks: !
<Mmike> obruT, kak si ono s bojom u jubitou rijesio?
<Mmike> root@ded593:/etc/munin/plugins# munin-run memcached_bytes 
<Mmike> memcache_bytes_read.value 4397268836443
<Mmike> memcache_bytes_written.value 6627385603010
<Mmike> em ti brojeva :)
<hbogner> ivoks, znaci ipak je EA a ne blizzard, smrc
<ivoks> jelly-hme: sad je ctrl+alt+tab
<ivoks> hbogner: da :)
<ivoks> bit ce jos vijesti, za servere
<obruT> Mmike: nisam ni rjesavao
<ivoks> ne pratim toliko desktop
<obruT> Mmike: ak iskljucim akceleraciju, onda su mi boje ok
<hbogner> ajd a da i to vidimo
<Mmike> bolje da je EA
<Mmike> rade vise utrka :)
<Mmike> i tih takvih igara
<jelly-hme> ivoks: ugh, za Ctrl-Alt-Tab mi trebaju dvije ruke na thinkpadu <g>
<ivoks> jelly-hme: pa zato mozes konfigurirati :)
<drj_cro> samo sto ce korejanci sad kupit ea pa ce radit anime mmoove 
<jelly-hme> ae, sad je dobro
<jelly-hme> drj_cro: anime MMOove za zapadno tržište?
<ivoks> ima i kod nas ekipe koja brije na to
<jelly-hme> jer za svoje to već naveliko rade
<jelly-hme> ivoks: da, npr. svi koji su gledali anime kao klinci na talijanskim stanicama (= čitava obala)
<ivoks> nego, rekoh, jucer sam razgovarao s likom koji je glavni za dizajn unitya
<ivoks> lik je svjestan svega
<jelly-hme> nije on kriv Å¡to je implementacija Å¡ugava <g>
<ivoks> uopce ne misli kako je idealno il nesto; sam je rekao step by step
<jelly-hme> pa da
<ivoks> workspacei su najveci problem
<ivoks> svatko ih koristi na svoj nacin
<ivoks> netko zeli alt tab kroz sve, netko ne
<jelly-hme> jedino Apple razrađuje UI godinama skriveno, svi ostali eksperimentiraju
<igustin> ivoks: jedan settings zadovolji i jedne i druge
<jelly-hme> igustin: i ima još 20 takvih sitnica
<ivoks> igustin: nista ne zadovolji sve
<ivoks> nas trojica smo jucer s njim pricali
<ivoks> sva tri se serverima bavimo
<ivoks> i sva tri smo imali razlicito poimanje svake teme
<ivoks> i lik se samo smijao
<ivoks> kaj da bude default
<jelly-hme> gumbi s desne strane!
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> meni su gumbi nebitni
<jelly-hme> blasfemija
<ivoks> meni je nebitno na kojem se workspaceu nalazi aplikacija
<ivoks> a vecini je bitno
<jelly-hme> "nalazi se tamo di sma navikao da se nalazi, i radi onako kako sam navikao da radi"
<ivoks> navikao si na desnoj strani s gumbima
<ivoks> al da vidis koliko ekipe u SAD-u briju na apple proizvode
<jelly-hme> nb: nije problem izgubiti mjesec-dva za navići se na nešto drugo, problem je kad se svakih 6 mjeseci neki dio UI-ja OPET promijeni
<Mmike> what jelly-hme said
<jelly-hme> ivoks: Apple je tu kralj.
<ivoks> apple ima dobar marketing
<SilverSpace> obruT: si ti bio negdje tam http://is.gd/ohBT60
<jelly-hme> ja ću isto vjerojatno jedan dan popizdit sa Linuxom na desktopu i kupiti maca
<ivoks> i onda ces se pitati... ok, imam tri terminala
<ivoks> kak da vidim onaj drugi, ne ovaj koji mi macos daje
<jelly-hme> neću, nego ću imati samo jedan
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ili, ako ces imati dva worda otvorena
<ivoks> mozes gledati samo jedan
<ivoks> shortcut za prebacivanje je 'slomi tri prsta i upikni se u oko'
<jelly-hme> to mi ionako nikad nije trebalo
<ivoks> i ne mozes ga promijeniti
<jelly-hme> ivoks: i NIKAD SE NE MIJENJA
<jelly-hme> i na svim Macovima je isti
<ivoks> pa nije se ni na linuxu mijenjao
<ivoks> jos otakako je xfreea
<ivoks> alt+` mi je lakse od command+alt+shift+`
<jelly-hme> ne, na linuxu imaš 10 različitih wm-ova za 4 različite filozofije, i svaki se da naštelati suptilno drukčije
<obruT> SilverSpace: tamo sam precorio navecer sa nedjelje na ponedjeljak... cak sam se i posvadjao s autorom doticnih fotki :P
<ivoks> pa da, al to nije za one koji kupe komp i surfaju
<obruT> tu vecer, je li...
<ivoks> jeb... t-com
<obruT> slazem se :)
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: u kayakou isto za kajako , i svakog operatera ponaosob, mozes podesiti vremensku zonu. 
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, je, podesena je
<Mmike> i dalje mi je 2 sata razlike
<Bot-mrma> Mozda cak i za departmente, nemrem sad pogledat
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: se mogu ja kak spojiti na tvoj kayako ?
<Mmike> nop :/
<Mmike> mislim, mogo bi
<Mmike> al' bi mi netko ruku odrezao onda :)
<Bot-mrma> a ja nisam spreman nikakve non-disclosure potpisivat' :) 
<Bot-mrma> jebi ga, rekao sam di ja podesavam, ako to nije to , ne znam 
<Mmike> ne, neg ne odlucujem ja tko smije a tko ne na taj kayako :)
<Mmike> pa podeseno mi je
<Mmike> imam ispravnu zonu
<Mmike> al' i dalje imam kriva vremena
<Mmike> eto lika
<Mmike> slozio 2 mastera i 12 slaveova al' na slaveove stavio obicne sata diskove u raid1 polje
<Mmike> 2x2 TB
<Mmike> reko, nemre, sporo, masteri imaju 10 sasova u raid10 polju
<Mmike> nene, radit ce
<Mmike> i sad ne radi
<jelly-hme> zamisli!
<Bot-mrma> ne radi,ili je que do neba ?
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> al' zapinje :)
<Mmike> slave nemre pisat tak brzo :)
<Bot-mrma> BTK "Dear customer, i told you so."
<Mmike> nazalost, nije customer kriv
<Mmike> nego mi
<Mmike> customer samo hoce da mu radi najbrze sto moze
<Bot-mrma> Kak ste vi krivi ,ako je on definirao hardversku okolinu ? 
<Mmike> ne definira klijent hardversku okolinu :)
<Bot-mrma> <Mmike> eto lika
<Bot-mrma> <Mmike> slozio 2 mastera i 12 slaveova al' na slaveove stavio obicne sata diskove u raid1 polje
<Bot-mrma> rekao bi da definira
<Mmike> nema kaj klijent definirat to 
<Mmike> lik = fellow sysoje
<Bot-mrma> ahh , okonda
<Bot-mrma> lik = fellow weirdoje
<Bot-mrma> na #cpanel citam uvijek najzesca sranja, nema tog 'akera koji moze stvari sjebat kao ta nakupina skripti
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> cpanel, ueber dreck
<Mmike> 100put sam migrirao sajtove sa cpanel-based hostinga, pa popizdit dok skuzis tko tu sta hoce di
<Bot-mrma> da da da ;)
<Vjetar> jutar
<Vjetar> igustin: jesi li razmislio o time slotu za nastavak našeg razgovora? :)
<Bot-mrma> Vjetar,barabo nijedna, tu si postene ljunixase nasao da zajebavas :) 
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: ha, zar posteje nepošteni ljunixaši?
<Vjetar> bar oni ne moraju krast i varat
<Bot-mrma> dalo bi se naslutiti , doduse, takvi brzo shvate prednost rada na windowsima :)
<Bot-mrma> ahahahahah
<Vjetar> ;)
<igustin> Vjetar: jesam
<Vjetar> igustin: podijeli onda svoje razmišljanje s nama ako želiš
<Bot-mrma> ako ne eli ? Onda pjevamo "Ella e , Ella e , Ella Ella Ella EEeee"
<igustin> Vjetar: zaključio sam da ne želim gubiti vrijeme na tu debatu do daljnjega ;)
<Bot-mrma> Kako lame, nije flame :( 
<igustin> Vjetar: a ti zamisli tu debatu i pretoči je u predavanje za DORS/CLUC :P
<Vjetar> igustin: ja sam naime zaključio kako najvjerojatnije stojimo na istim stavomima, ali je negdje došlo do nesporazuma
 * igustin đizus :S o.O
<igustin> Vjetar: nice try
<Vjetar> o da
<Vjetar> igustin: nije to bio "nice try", zapravo ne znaš moj stav o linuxu
<igustin> Vjetar: djelovao si mi razuman, iako na krivom putu, nemoj me sad razočarati ;)
<Bot-mrma> igustin: sunac mu, kaj je takva kriza za predavace ? :) 
<igustin> Vjetar: pa i ne znam, ali uočio sam krivi stav o windowsima i end userima
<igustin> Bot-mrma: treba energiju ovih talibana usmjeriti u pravom smjeru ;)
<Vjetar> igustin: jer jedno je što ja koristim a po doma, a drugo što bi volio vidjeti na nekoj zamišljenoj produkcijskoj okolini
<Bot-mrma> eto, sad me i igustin razocarao :( Mora da je i on sysadmin kad pretpostavlja da zna prave stavove :)
<Vjetar> igustin: a što se tiče end usera, tu postoje dvije velike kategorije, home usage i corporate usage
<Vjetar> jer linux cluster i W2008r2 cluster su dva vrlo različita pojma
<Vjetar> igustin: tako da bi u zamišljenoj debati trebali prvo odrediti malo uže područje debatiranja
<Vjetar> ovako možemo i o babi i stričevima
<Vjetar> hm, šutnja je znak da nekima još nije kraj radnog vremena
<Bot-mrma> ja bi radije o bai i stricevima, nego o clusterima : ) Za babe sam jednako kompetentan kao i svi, pa mi je lakse .) 
<Bot-mrma> a cluster sam slozil i od jednog i od drugog, za probu, ni jedan mi nije u stvari trebao :) 
<jelly-hme> nemreš bolivit, PBZ u netbanking za građane dodao swift transfer
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: ti, kao i ja ne bi trebao previše javno laprdati o babama, jer nikad se ne zna tko ima logove i mail od žene
<Vjetar> jelly-hme: jeje, ali autrizacija je još uvijek generalno u banani
<jelly-hme> Vjetar: još gore, logovi su javni, pa te može opeći za x godina
<Vjetar> lol
<Vjetar> kad se najmanje nada :)
<jelly-hme> mda.  Još uvijek mi je 10 puta lakše uklikati paypal
<Bot-mrma> Kajaznam, tom logikom vodjen, ne bi trebao previse laprdati o nicem u javnom mediju.S druge strane, nasi to politicari stalno rade - i nikom nista 
<jelly-hme> što je najgore, lakše mi je paypalom platit vps liku u .hr nego se jebavat sa netbankingom i uplatom na žirac drito
<jelly-hme> idem sad baš vidit koliko mi treba vremena [...] ooh, vide se i trajni nalozi
<jelly-hme> nemrem bolivit da su se trgnuli i počeli dodavat fičure
<Mmike> obruT, di si disejblo akleceratcioju?
<obruT> desni klik na flash pa disejblas
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: kad počneš raspolagati s milijardama kuna tuđeg novca i  tebi neće nitko ništa
<Vjetar> jelly-hme: uveli su neki mail za kontakt upravo u tom dijelu organizacije (netbanking) tako da mene ne čudi
<Vjetar> jelly-hme: jer imam insajdersku informaciju da su doveli čovjeka da tamo sredi stvari
<Bot-mrma> jedan covjek protiv tromosti banke ? Jadnik nema shanse
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: jedan čovjek kojeg uprava postavi, sluša i podržava u svako odluci može mnogo
<Bot-mrma> Vjetar : tvoja izjava sadrzi toliko nemogucnosti da mi je skoro implodirao monitor 
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: radim u takvoj firmi, centralo grijanje radi pogonjeno drvenim pećima
<Bot-mrma> :D
<Vjetar> tak da znam kak nemoguće postaje moguće :D
<Bot-mrma> Bacis dovoljno novaca u smjeru nemoguceg i postane moguce ? :) 
<SilverSpace> uh vani je vruce
<Mmike> pa nije bas
<Mmike> 25 je
<Mmike> nije to tak puno
<hbogner> SilverSpace, navikavaj se, na ljeto ce biti 35+
<SilverSpace> hbogner: iskopat cu si bunker
<hbogner> kaj ces kopat do susjeda kat ispod?
<Mmike> -rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  57G May  1 20:30 banner_photo_rotates.MYD
<Mmike> -rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  27G May  1 20:30 banner_photo_rotates.MYI
 * Mmike tuguje :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na suncu przi
<Mmike> igustin, vako sam rijesio na kraju: if ! ssh -l bla ... ; then echo 'fail!'; fi
<igustin> nice ;)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ubuntu 11.04 + flash = potrgano 
<Mmike> flash prozor mi se povremeno pojavljuje na svim desktopima
<Mmike> dakako da nvidijin driver tu isto nesto usere
<SilverSpace> Mmike: promjeni verziju flesha ako nije najnovija
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.adobe.com/swf/software/flash/about/flashAbout_info_small.swf
<SilverSpace> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<BotaniCar> Puknucu od smijeha :) Izgubio sam se u remote desktopima :) 2 min sam mislio da sam na svom kompu, a klikao sam po drugoj makini :) 
<igustin> shutdown -h now
<igustin> je epic u toj situaciji
<jelly-hme> BotaniCar: imas remote desktop do svog kompa?!
<BotaniCar> naucio sam se na glupljinacin da nikad nist destruktivno ne delam bez 3x gledanja :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam rdp na servere na koje bi mi svatko pametan zabranio bilo sto osim fizickog pristupa :) 
<BotaniCar> Znam da nije za hvalit' se :) 
<BotaniCar> Al, tak je :( 
<jelly-hme> fizicki pristup ne koristi, istu stvar mozes napravit na KVM konzoli u serverskoj
<BotaniCar> :) Da imam KVM pravi,da :) 
<jelly-hme> mislim, rebootat krivi server
<BotaniCar> ah, meh, pravi se serveri rebootaju sami :) Bez pitanja i/ili razloga :) 
<BotaniCar> Uptime je precijenjen :) 
<jelly-hme> tak je to kad glupim linuxima po defaultu ctrl-alt-del na konzoli cuda radi
<BotaniCar> Nda, na ljunix serverima nemam nikad GUI pristup :) 
<BotaniCar> Srecom, windowse imam na najnizem layeru, kao virtualizatore, tak da kad sjebem, mogu povuc sto vise toga s sobom 
<jelly-hme> eh, nema tu srece kad se svi virtualci ondak samo probude na nekom drugom hostu
<BotaniCar> Jos samo jedan server da odvucem u svaku sistemsku salu i onda pocinjem kenjati da nam treba clout i da je ovo sve ku**c ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: bar imam neki downtime :) Vi mozda nemate, ja nis' tak velki :)
<BotaniCar> 'clout' :) mhm .. 
<jelly-hme> BotaniCar: ma, ispod 5 minuta niko nis ne primijeti :-|
<jelly-hme> VMovi se prebrzo dignu
<BotaniCar> jelly: tu si 1000% u pravu :) 
<BotaniCar> s cim vi virtualizirate opce ? 
<jelly-hme> vSphere
<BotaniCar> $$ !! kak je to fino !
<igustin> vbox :P
<jelly-hme> ima se s cim
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja bi sve vmwaretovo kupio da se ima, je*es mi svce, vrijede
<jelly-hme> ponekad trava, nikad heroin
<BotaniCar> hehe, shogy je u firmi partneru, pa se nekad zakacim na njegova chudesa i pikam, kakva milina .. 
<jelly-hme> vbox je navodno dobio live migration, pardon, "teleportation"
<BotaniCar> jelly: je, procitao sam, nisam probao 
<BotaniCar> novi hyper-v ce isto bit milinica :) 
<jelly-hme> jos kad bi a) radio dobro b) imao pristojan management i automacku migraciju
<BotaniCar> vbox ? ili hyper-v ? 
<jelly-hme> vbox
<BotaniCar> oba , znam ;()
<jelly-hme> da
<jelly-hme> no MS ce to kad-tad rijesit
<BotaniCar> oonaj system center + hyper-v je skoro ko vmwaretova skalamerija dobro 
<jelly-hme> a vbox je onak, bezveze mali projektic
<BotaniCar> vbox je guba jer mogu reci da koristim nesto oracletovo :)
<jelly-hme> ex Sun ex Innotek
<BotaniCar> ^^
<jelly-hme> kupilo ih nekoliko puta, nisu se makli iz... di god da su u Njemackoj
<hbogner> noc
<BotaniCar> noc hbogner
<BotaniCar> jelly: velim ti, presuper su kad bi htio Klijentima prodavati muda pod bubrege :) "znate, mi sve imamo brandirano, IBM partner gateway, lacosta kosulja, oracle virtualizacija ":) 
<jelly-hme> Maxwell trake
<jelly-hme> (w nije zatipak)
<BotaniCar> Najezio sam se kad sam procitao "zatipak" 
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly-hme> treba to koristit da se ne zaboravi
<BotaniCar>  TDK ! One love :) Ahh, ne te trake :D
<BotaniCar> blagi Boze .. exim mail que - 10000 , da se pravim da nisam vidio ? 
<Vjetar> oho
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: hi, how are you?
<BotaniCar> Heya mate, is you are hacked Vjetar  ? 
<BotaniCar> You'z be g00d ! 
<Vjetar> ;)
<BotaniCar> Da sam vjernik, bio bi Budista, al one "kratki put" podvjere :) 
<BotaniCar> Malo je tog sto ne mozes rijeiti reinstalacijom komponente koja se buni :) 
<BotaniCar> Mozemo to primjeniti i na hardver :) 
<BotaniCar> Idem shutirati nogom mail server do krova, a onda put nizbrdo 
<igustin> reinstalacija je zabranjena od strane religije ;)
<BotaniCar> Mozda Vama koji vjerujete :) 
<igustin> :)
<igustin> install once, reinstall never, update always ;)
<Vjetar> bwah, unable to reinstall, try recovery
<Vjetar> kod mene to nije stvar vjere, već principa :D
<igustin> pričamo o Linuxu, ne o Wind*** :P
<jelly-hme> tek je linux stvar vjere
<igustin> :D
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/olujno-nevrijeme-zahvatilo-vukovarsko-srijemsku-zupaniju--jedna-osoba-poginula-u-urusavanju-balona-nad-igralistem/1025825/
<jelly-hme> poginuo na (malo)nogometnom terenu o.o
<Vjetar> igustin: ja pričam generalo o OSu
<SilverSpace> http://www.samsung.com/global/galaxys3/gallery.html
<SilverSpace> svida mi se ovo cudo sam kaj ce kostati ko svetog petra kajgana
<ivoks> ruzne boje
<ivoks> u biti, cijeli je ruzan
<SilverSpace> ah ruzan hm
<Vjetar> Mmike: budan?
<Vjetar> i BotaniCar 
<Vjetar> svratite na undernet na #croatia
<Vjetar> ak je mogo Čikeš, možete i vi
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-04
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, imam zadnju verziju
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, flasha
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
<MmikeDOMA> bio kod frendova sinoc
<MmikeDOMA> a oni imaju muslimansko C i zvijezdu na vratima, zalijepljenu
<MmikeDOMA> onak, tipa 25cm siroku 15cm visoku
<MmikeDOMA> reko, wtf?
<MmikeDOMA> veli frendica, ispod su ivani krstitelji i ini sveci :)
<MmikeDOMA> reko, lol :)
<MmikeDOMA> brijem SilverSpace da je bed u nvidiji
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: pa mogli si onda barem... staviti znak fundamentalnih scijentologa...
<MmikeDOMA> super je kak adobe na razlicitim mjestima ima razlicit broj 'zadnje' verzije :)
<Vjetar> MmikeDOMA: jesi za #croatia?
<Vjetar> ali ne ovdje, nego jedan retro look
<MmikeDOMA> Vjetar, kaj? :)
<MmikeDOMA> di?
<Vjetar> na undernetu
<Mmike> di?
<Vjetar> ak je mogo dokma doć
<Vjetar> lol
<Vjetar> možeš i ti
<Vjetar> Mmike: evo pitaj obruT za iskustva o kojima pričam
<Vjetar> Mmike: Interceptor je ostao isti :D
<Mmike> DI, jebote :)
<Vjetar> eu.undernet.org
<Vjetar> Mmike: #croatia na undernetu
<Mmike> obruT, o cem prica vjetar? :)
<Vjetar> haha
<Vjetar> Mmike: ajd svrati, ne pipaj ko pubertetlija iskusnu curu
<igustin> Vjetar: :P
<igustin> gle, jedva smo ekipu dovukli ovamo (koji nisu bili), a ti ih sad vučeš nazad :P :D
<Vjetar> igustin: nije problem biti na dva mjesta istovremeno :)
<igustin> :)
<dodobas> meni se to sve cini da je neka oklada u pitanju...
<Vjetar> igustin: osim toga ovdja smo BotaniCar i ja često offtopic
<dodobas> pa ako ih Vjetar dovuce 5....
<Vjetar> lol ;)
<Vjetar> ne, zamoljen sam dodobas 
<dodobas> dobije przene lignje ... u cetvrtak :)
<Mmike> jao
<Mmike> ja bi jeo
<Mmike> sad
<Mmike> nesto
<Mmike> fion
<dodobas> lavlja muda na naglo...
<dodobas> uvoz iz kine... naravno :)
<calmpitbull> palentu sa cvarcima
<obruT> "Microsoft je to zamijenio sa 10.000 dediciranih racunala pokretanih Linuxom od kojih svaki moze opsluzivati do 100.000 klijenata."
<obruT> skype, je li...
<dodobas> obruT: je...
<dodobas> samo sto sad vise nije p2p... nego ima te centralne superservere... koje je lakse 'pratit'
<dodobas> i ugasit cijelu mrezu ako treba... po nalogu
<Vjetar> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj vjetre
<hbogner> pa kako si
<Vjetar> oj
<Vjetar> jel ti radi pvt? ;)
<hbogner> radi :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vjetar> dan SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> zasto mene boli glava hebemti 
<hbogner> sto si pio kad znas da ti skodi
<SilverSpace> hbogner: da bar :) 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ovo nam treba http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/pijanstvo-bez-glavobolje-sprej-od-kojeg-cete-se-napiti-u-trenu/613214.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> alkos jedan
<hbogner> pozdrav
<obruT> SilverSpace: daj ti neki sprej za giht pa da se opijamo i obzderavamo do mile volje
<obruT> fino roknes cevape, tri pive i popricas se i nikom nist
<SilverSpace> nije lose samo kaj ce im dva RS porta naprijed http://is.gd/18ipRL
<SilverSpace> obruT: eh bas mene hebe ovo proljece samo tak 
<SilverSpace> e da i samo 32bitni os
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno windoze
<budz0r> e, kaj dyndns nije vise free?
<jelly-hme> dns.he.net bi trebao biti friiiiii
<budz0r> jelly-hme: thx
<lulz87> dan, kako da podesim da mi ubuntu automatski dize preko 192.168.1.44
<lulz87> kolizija je pa se nezeli spojit
<jelly-hme> lulz87: kolizija čega sa čim?  
<lulz87> sa dva kompa u ruteru
<lulz87> jer oba idu na 192.168.1.2
<lulz87> znaci da promijenim lokalnu ip adresu
<jelly-hme> ako oba imaju podešeno postavljanje mreže preko DHCP-a to se ne bi smjelo desiti
<lulz87> mislim da na linuxu nije
<lulz87> pa uporno pokusava na dvojku
<lulz87> e skuzio, cak je bilo i poprilicno jednostavno
<lulz87> vec sam mislio da cu trebat editirat nesto preko vim-a
<jelly-hme> ne želim odmoći sa savjetom koji je neoptimalan za ubuntu, pa bolje upiši u google: ubuntu static ip
<dodobas> jelly-hme: :D
<Mmike> lulz87, kako si rijesio?
<lulz87> jesam, stavio san na .44
<Mmike> upali DHCP
<Mmike> zato sluzi
<Mmike> slozi staticke IPjeve na DHCP serveru
<lulz87> Mmike: ma problem je radi portova na firewallu
<lulz87> tj, na ruteru
<lulz87> a i susjedu sam dopustio da se kaci na wlan, a neznam sta on ima 6 konekcija na ruter :D
<jelly-hme> The Schemaverse is a space-based strategy game implemented entirely within a PostgreSQL database. Compete against other players using raw SQL commands to command your fleet. 
<jelly-hme> #Schemaverse https://schemaverse.com/
<BotaniCar_> dobar dan junaci ! 
<BotaniCar_> kupil sam jos jedan server <3 :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> za firmu? 
<BotaniCar_> jakako , nisam jos od kad sam obrt zaprl kupil server za firmu 
<BotaniCar_> **server za sebe
<jelly-hme> kaj će ti server
<BotaniCar_> Ovaj ce hostati data-exchange komponente jednog kataloga 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar_: povijest se ponavlja :p
<Vjetar> BotaniCar_: imao sam sinoć prilike gledati Interceptora u najboljem izdanju
<BotaniCar_> Vjetar: odakle ti Inter , od svih ljudi ? Kaj nije on s mora ? Ili je to bio Ferrari ? :) I, kakvo je to najbolje izdanje ? :)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar_: inter na #croatia
<Vjetar> na undernetu
<BotaniCar_> aaha, kaj, baril je picice neke ? :D
<Vjetar> BotaniCar_: ma ne
<Vjetar> bio je standradno surov
<Vjetar> kao u dobra stara vremena :)
<BotaniCar_> kajaznam, nije mi lik nikad pre dobro sjeo :) 
<Vjetar> haha
<Vjetar> ma to je poza BotaniCar_ 
<BotaniCar_> mene je ispozirao :) 
<Vjetar> bome je
<Vjetar> :D
<Vjetar> BotaniCar_: ugalvnom pitaj Mmike i obruT za iskustva danas :)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar_: a tu je i Arwen
<Vjetar> mislim ne tu, tamo
<BotaniCar_> arwen = jan ? ili zoe ?
<BotaniCar_> ne sjeam se vise sivih likova i lichica :) 
<BotaniCar_> nego, na koji server se spajas ? idem si croatiu dodat u autokonekt :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar_: Madame_Noir
<BotaniCar_> irc.undernet.org ? 
<Vjetar> eu.undernet.org
<BotaniCar_> Vjetar: ONA DEBELA, PATOLOSKA LAZLJIVICA ? :) 
<BotaniCar_> auu, caps
<Vjetar> o da
<Vjetar> lol
<Vjetar> qutao od muke
<Vjetar> quitao od muke
<Vjetar> lol jelly-hme 
<ivoks> paf
<ivoks> www.index.hr nema A zapis
<ivoks> aj, barem im mail jos radi
<ivoks> obruT: zamisli koliko bi ih kostale licence da su to napravili na windowsu :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je puko internet u hrvata
<SilverSpace> pol stranica ne otvara
<ivoks> sta ti ne radi?
<ivoks> ja vidim samo da je index uhebo DNS
<ivoks> s3 ima gigu rama
<ivoks> vise nego neki serveri :)
<Bot-mrma> <3 http://www.tactical-life.com/online/special-weapons/smith-wesson-mp40-vtac/ <3
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/hrvatski-elektricni-superautomobil-stajat-ce-5-5-milijuna-kuna-clanak-405580
<ivoks> pa... sretno :)
<Bot-mrma> negdje se mora poceti, moj je shef kupil valjda prvi hibrid u RH, i ekipa mu se smijala, ja sam mu zahvalio 
<Bot-mrma> dok se ne skupi kriticna masa onih kaj su spremni platiti i tako financirati razvojni ciklus, i tako smanjiti cijene buducih serija, dotle ne bu jeftinije
<SilverSpace> ivoks: dosta portala nije mi htjelo otvoriti jutarnji vecerni
<SilverSpace> index
<ivoks> dosta portala ti nije htjelo otvoriti jutarnji?
<SilverSpace> jutarnji.hr vecernji.hr nisu se htjeli otvorit
<ivoks> kak to portali otvaraju portale? :)
<SilverSpace> vecernji i sad steka
<SilverSpace> :) jaj tebi steti amerika 
<ivoks> meni i jutarnji i vecernji rade ok
<ivoks> a index... index jednostavno vise ne postoji na netu :)
<Mmike> kak ne
<Mmike> meni radi :)
<SilverSpace> sad da 
<ivoks> $ dig +short www.index.hr
<ivoks> $
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> vise ne radi :/
<Mmike> isteko cache
<ivoks> $ dig +short -t ns index.hr
<ivoks> pdns02.domaincontrol.com.
<ivoks> pdns01.domaincontrol.com.
<ivoks> kako lame
<SilverSpace> evo sad mi opet vecernji.hr ne otvara
<ivoks> to tebi ISP ne valja
<SilverSpace> odoh van setnja 
<SilverSpace> lako moguce :)
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<ivoks> odem na web store
<ivoks> skupim $900 vrijednih proizvoda
<ivoks> platim debitnom karticom
<ivoks> i sad mi salju mail da zovem banku da mi kazu 'approval code'
<ivoks> pa jeb ih takav internet banking
<ivoks> a vec mi uzeli novce :)
<obruT> jucer izaso novi gimp :P
<obruT> sace oni kojima fali fotoshoplike prozorcici doci na svoje :P
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/581585_289846667770289_184658378289119_683857_607891408_n.jpg
<obruT> :P
<obruT> valjda samo sirotinji koja nema za jedan od vise monitora pase singlewindow mod :)
<obruT> s/za jedan od vise/za vise od jedan/
<obruT> mislim da je vrijem skinut se s kompa jer vise ne znam ni pisat :P
<obruT> eto opet :)
<ivoks> obruT: moze se rastaviti
<obruT> pa nova se moze rastaviti, ali pricam za staru verziju :) ona se nije mogla sastaviti :)
<obruT> i to je smetalo sirotinji sa samo jednim monitorom :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> idem zvat banku i nabit si racun
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> banka me blijedo gleda
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: izbori su u Srbiji u nedjelju, pa treba ugušiti medije koji o tome govore nepristrano
<Vjetar> ivoks: to ti je tak s debitnim karticama
<Vjetar> a i nekim smiješnim kreditnim
<BotaniCar> ja sam sebe uvalim u pizdarije. Uvijek :) 
<BotaniCar> Kak da ja nadjem uputu kak se okaciti na vise irc servera odjednom kad mi se irc klijent zove "smuxi" , a ja sam high ? 
<Mmike> ?
<BotaniCar> mah, spajal bi se tu i na undernet, kod app startupa
<BotaniCar> a klijent mi se zove "smuxi" , i brijem da ga koristimo developer i ja 
<BotaniCar> ceksad, idem probati
<Mmike> zakaj koristis smuxi?
<BotaniCar> zbog problema s status barom od prije par dana , na nekim aplikacijama imam file.. meni na vrhu prozora , na nekima nemam 
<BotaniCar> ovaj ima , pa .. 
<BotaniCar> nikaj bitno 
<BotaniCar> nego, imas cajta naletiti da probas nekaj ? 
<ivoks> ?
<Vjetar> ivoks: kaj?
<Mmike> kol'ko iznosi DDV u sloveniji?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa da vidimo i taj tmux
<Mmike> ajd
<BotaniCar> rebootam tuntora i nestane mi NIC i DNS postavke, ifup-am si NIC, odem u /etc/resolv.conf i dodam DNS, sve radi ; rebootam, DNS opet prazan ; u resolv.conf mi lijepo pise da ce biti overwritean, ali ne kaze mi di da si stavim NS adrese da trajno zapamti, moze pomoc ? 
<CrazyLemon> Mmike ddv  je 20% na hranu je 8.5% :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, thnx
<CrazyLemon> np
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kroz DHCP to dodje, a dhcp server to ne gura
<dodobas> Mmike: After reading a lot of articles online about tmux, I eventually concluded that no one uses tmux's default command sequence C-b, and that includes the developers themselves.
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, gledam de da gume + felge kupim
<dodobas> :F
<dodobas> :D
<Mmike> dodobas, yup
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemam DHCP na mrezi
<Mmike> dodobas, ja doduse koristim trenutno :)
<BotaniCar> zelim fiksne adrese i dnsove
<Mmike> ok, ne drkaj po resolv.conf i ne diraj ifup ovo ono
<Mmike> nego pusti network manager da se brine oko toga
<BotaniCar> nemrem ne drkat jer po defaultu ne podigne NIC , nit nadje DNS
<dodobas> BotaniCar: nije ti to vise 1991 :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: znam, 9xe sam mogao rucno nekaj podesit, sad .. 
<CrazyLemon> Mmike dosta sam vidio da ljudi iz .hr kupuju u brežicama/krškom gume/felge :) tamo je najjeftinije i šta se slovenije tiče
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, ma, meni za moju gumu je sitna razlika
<Mmike> tj, bilo tak na zimu
<Mmike> samo kaj nisam platio PDV
<Mmike> pa mi ispalo jeftinije
<Mmike> al' sad moram i felge kupit, pa gledam kaj bi
<dodobas> cini se da ce straci kupiti opel corsu...
<CrazyLemon> ako kupuješ samo gume možda je sitna razlika.. al kad želiš i montažu.. e tu se pozna razlika između krškog i recimo ljubljane :)
<dodobas> imaju servis u 15km od kuce
<dodobas> a opel ima neke modele za 150g...
<dodobas> e Mmike znas li kako mozda spojit postojeci window na novi pane...
<dodobas> ovako, iz glave :)
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kak mislis - postojeci window?
<dodobas> dakle tmux ima dvije vrste 'prozora'
<dodobas> nesto sto naziva 'window' C-b c
<dodobas> i nesto sto naziva 'pane'... C-b " (split-window)
<dodobas> moje je pitanje moze li se na 'pane' zakaciti neki 'window'
<Mmike> nigdje u sloveniji nema felgi :/
<Mmike> mislim da sutra idem u vulkal, i ajbok
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kaj?
<dodobas> tj. da window postane pane
<dodobas> ah forget it... :)
<Mmike> kak mislis - da postane?
<dodobas> pa imam 5 prozora...
<dodobas> i sad zelim splitat prvi prozor na dva pane-a
<BotaniCar> ja ocajnicki zelim fiksne DNS zapise u svom tuntoru, bez aktivnog DHCP servera i ne kroz network manager ! Ocajan sam :) 
<SilverSpace> jutarnji mi i dalje ne radi
<BotaniCar> koji kuki mi rirajta resolv.conf ? 
<BotaniCar> da ubijem smrada
<dodobas> s tim da na taj drugi pane zakacim npr. 4 prozor
<Mmike> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14300/tmux-move-window-to-pane
<Mmike> to?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: : a ovak http://www.jutarnji.hr/hajduk--sibenik--medimurje-i-hd-ponovno-pod--suspenzijom--nk-karlovcu-prijeti-diskvalifikacija/1025812/ ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, network manager koristi, rizu mu bogaravu
<Mmike> hm, vidis, fakat. pane != window. Window kad splitam, imam 2 panea. Al' kad otvorim novi window, to je novi window. I mijenjanje izmedj njih ide na window di imam jedan pane i na window di imam dva
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vmanager mi ne vidi mreznu karticu po bootu , ne bi cackao kroz terminal da mi on to oce , moram ifupat prije nego prepotna NIC; a i onda (iako sam spojen nakon ifup) kaze da nisam opce spojen
<dodobas> Mmike: recimo... mislio sam da ces znati... to mi je ono basic use :)
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, ifup je samo wrapper, ne treba ti isti ako koristis network manager
<Mmike> dodobas, jbg, meni nije trebalo do sad :)
<Mmike> sad kad si mi reko
<Mmike> neki koncepti mi se ruse :)\
<BotaniCar> idem nekaj vidit :) 
<BotaniCar> slozio sam :) 
<BotaniCar> dobro mi je dodo rekao, a i ti 
<BotaniCar> nekaj me drkala mreza na strani rutera, ja sam mislio da je kod mene , na tuntoru sam fiksirao /etc/network interfaces i rebootao, sustav je dozivio slom zivaca i manifestirao opisan problem. Vratio sam sve na dhcp i upalio dhcp i sad je ok 
<BotaniCar> nije mi 91'a da
<BotaniCar> idem sad probat fiksirat kroz network manager i zgasit dhcp ..
<Mmike> bot
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: koncepti ?:)
<Mmike>  :) a da
<Mmike> nije k'o u screenu
<Mmike> a cinilo mi se da je
<Mmike> iako mi je ovo u biti bolje
<Mmike> samo bez opako drkanja po tmuxrcu nema koristi
<dodobas> Mmike: si probao mocp kao music player
<dodobas> Music on Console
<Mmike> dodobas, it's the one I'm using :)
<dodobas> kako sam znao :D
 * Mmike slusa KUD Idijoti - Maja
 * dodobas slusa Drugi nacin - Carstvo samoce
 * igustin sluša kosilicu pod prozorom - Košnja trave
 * SilverSpace ne sluša ništa #mozakNaPasu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: to ti je kao da dnevnik gledas :)
<jelly-hme> http://www.boweryboogie.com/2012/05/adam-yauch-mca-of-the-beastie-boys-dies/
<Mmike> smak svijeta u dolasku
<dodobas> ma cim je Đorđe zavrsio vladavinu... to je bilo jasno ...
<dodobas> Đorđe BušNeBum
<dodobas> bas bi mogao presloziti laptop, za vikend... vec dugo nisam :)
 * ivoks slusa ...tajne stvari... :)
<Mmike> kako fino pada
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ajmo se vozit biciklima :)
<Mmike> skoro da i bi
<Mmike> idem se s hbognerom nac
<Mmike> da mu APove vratim
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> ivoks: i kad ce AgeOfEmpires na linux ? :)
<ivoks> ma ne slusam to
<ivoks> to mi je nebitno :)
<ivoks> ja sam server guy :)
<dodobas> ubuntu postaje rolling distra ? :)
<ivoks> UDS jos nije poceo
<ivoks> to je tek sljedeci tjedan
<Mmike> kako fino pada
 * Mmike se ode vozit
<SilverSpace> kisa lovi misa
<ivoks> Windows 8 Won't Play DVDs Unless You Pay For the Media Center Pack
<dodobas> via. slashdot
<ivoks> o lol
<ivoks> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/374488/nokia-sued-over-windows-phone-deal
<ivoks> vlasnici tuze upravu :D
<igustin> omg
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> ako planirate kupiti novi thinkpad
<ivoks> pricekajte koji mjesec :)
<ivoks> necete morati platiti MS porez :D
<igustin> ?
<igustin> dolazi TP bez MS?
 * ivoks fucka
<ivoks> TP se bez MSa prodaje vec dugo
<ivoks> samo ne u zapadnom dijelu svijeta
<igustin> ok, znam
<igustin> ali koja je onda poanta ovog gore Å¡to si rekao?
<ivoks> pa nije li jasno? :D
<ivoks> ajde, odi spavati
<ivoks> ja idem na rucak
<jelly-hme> TPovi su me razočarali, onaj HP 2760p će biti zanimljiv kad izađe u Ivy Bridge verziji
<igustin> ivoks: :P :)
<jelly-hme> %@# potrošio 4 sata za naći i složiti pastebin
<jelly-hme> (onaj upakirani je bio ružan)
<BotaniCar> :))
<jelly-hme> i sve to da bi u linku moglo pisati http://jebo.me/pas/8
<jelly-hme> ^_^
<BotaniCar> budes napisal ? 
<jelly-hme> kaj
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<BotaniCar> jelly-hme: pa manpage :) INFO ! psovku :) 
<jelly-hme> kaki manpage, ak ne znaš koristiti pastebin nema pomoći
<Mmike> jelly-hme, koji/kaki je to pastebin?
<ivoks> jebo.me/pas
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> predobro :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-05
<dodobas> BTC je realtivno stabilan zadnja 3 mjeseca... oko 1BTC=5$
<dodobas> http://is.gd/qS62sz
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' mintas? :)
<dodobas> ofkors
<dodobas> ako te zanima 1BTC = 30kn :)
<dodobas> u prosjeku jednom tjedno mi resetiraju adsl ruter...
<dodobas> na nacin da zaboravi parametre za spajanje i postavke wl mreze...
<dodobas> prokleti t-com
<Mmike> qua?
<Mmike> lose
<Mmike> kupi si svoj ap
<Mmike> tak ja imam
<Mmike> i znaju da imam 'bridge mode' modem
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> iritantno je kako nakon 1001 godina na ubuntu jos 'put display to sleep' nekad ne radi :)
<dodobas> ma K cu kupovat
<BotaniCar_>  :) jutro, junaci
<dodobas> pa da onda kad zovem korisnicku podrsku... kazu... a ne... to je do vaseg routera
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> fakat :)
<dodobas> jer nisam siguran da mogu postavi ovaj njihov u bridge... jer je sad i telefon digitalan
<BotaniCar_> dodobas: TO JE ZATO JER SI NAOPACKI ! ja zovem podrsku i kad radi. I onda im kazem 'znate, to je zato jer NEMAM vas modem'
<dodobas> BotaniCar_: jos da dobijes operatera koji razumije to sto mu ti pricas :)
<BotaniCar_> to ne mozes dobiti
<BotaniCar_> :)
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: ja iz naseg jucerasnjeg druzenja moram zakljuciti: Sto se manje igras, manje trosis struje :) 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: ti si moja muza : ) 
<dodobas> bolje muza nego muž :)
<dodobas> iako je i to OK ;)
<BotaniCar_> dodobas: ako se Mmike i ja ikad ozenimo, zelis li da te usvojimo ? 
<dodobas> ofkors...
<dodobas> free internet i VPN link na porn... pa di ces bolje 
<dodobas> food&water optional
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i jest cemo :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> frizider mi trosi oko 140W kad kompresor radi
<Mmike> neznam jos kol'ko kad ne radi, jer nije jos ne-radio :)
<Mmike> mikrovalna trosi 2kW
<Mmike> tko bi to reko, a?
<dodobas> o da...
<dodobas> prof. donesao Chip iz njemacke... informaticki casopis
<dodobas> imali su usporedbu 'laserski/inkjet drucker' :)
<dodobas> ista pocetna cijena i TCO nakon godine dana uz neke standardne kolicine ispisa
<dodobas> dakle struja, toneri, boja....
<dodobas> inkjet debelo pobjeduje...
<dodobas> laserski printer povuce struje za 15€ godisnje, inkjet 0.8€ 
<dodobas> ali, prema tom casopisu... ovi 'domaci' nisi vrijedni niti da dupe obirses s njima
<igustin> hm, ja i dalje biram laserski
<dodobas> jer ?
<dodobas> moras imati posebni 2kw vod u stanu da bi ga koristio ili ? :)
<dodobas> trofazna struja naravno :)
<dodobas> jedina prednost lasera je da moze stajati.... jer se tinta nece osusiti... :)
<igustin> to i nije baš zanemariva prednost
<igustin> ispis tintnog na občan papir je loš, treba uzeti poseban papir
<igustin> ispis je vlažan, savija papir, packa
<dodobas> igustin: davno je to bilo...
<igustin> laserski je u tome bolji
<igustin> lol
<igustin> imam i laserski i tintni, i isporučujem ih poprilično
<igustin> točno je da troše struje više, ali tintni su puno manje robusni, sporiji su, češće se kvare, popravci redovito neisplativi
<igustin> laserski traju godinama, prosječan tintni traje par godina max
<dodobas> igustin: ok je.. nisam ti kupac :)
<igustin> ne kažem da gornja priča s troškovima ne stoji, ali ja bi tu dodao i druge parametre
<igustin> lol
<BotaniCar_> ja sam jedamput overclockao laserski printer , pa sam sjebao deathstar .. Darth Wder mi nije nikad oprostio :( 
<igustin> imam puno skladište tintnih starih 6-24 mjeseca čiji se popravak ne isplati ili je nemoguć
<igustin> a mislim da nemam niti jedan laserski
<igustin> točnije - imam jedan stari za kojeg je toner skup
<dodobas> igustin: ok, ali ako uzmes u obzir da... mozda toj osobi nije potreban printer jel malo printa... 
<igustin> ima svakakvih
<dodobas> trebao bi ti osnovati print@gustin
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> ti isprintas, i onda ima faksom posaljes :D
<igustin> s druge imam masu korisnika koji i dan-danas printaju na HP 4L, 1200 i slične koji su *low-end* i nepoderivi, a o jačim modelima da ni ne pričam - njihov glavni problem je nepostojanje drivera pod W7, a ne problemi u radu ;)
<igustin> dodobas: :P :D
<dodobas> taj HP... uh nikad prezalit...
<dodobas> stari paralelni port.. novo racunalo bez porta...
<igustin> ne znam za ikoji tintni koji živi u produkciji više od 3-4 godine
<dodobas> sad imamo neki epson smece...
<dodobas> a generic laser ? sto su i to izbacili ? :)
<igustin> znam, ali lakše je riješiti port nego štopanje glave i puknuće mehanike na tintnima
<igustin> ne znam, ne sjećam se jesam li to probao (među desecima "kompatibilnih"
<igustin> al' zato pod Linuxom... forever ;)
<dodobas> ma to je printalo sto god si mu poslao, jos je imao onaj duplex unit...
<Miskor> Thunderbird i Pidgin over Tor ne funkcionira 
<ivoks> igustin: imam ja tintni koji je trajao 7 godina
<ivoks> igustin: http://www.shopping.hp.com/shopping/data_sheet/c6431b.html
<ivoks> ako ne i vise od 7 godina
<ivoks> doduse, rijec je o printeru za po doma... nije imao neki teski zivot
<Miskor> koristi tko Tor project 
<SilverSpace> nemam ovce
<dodobas> Miskor: zasto bi itko zelio ostati anoniman... pa stvarno
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jes ti anoniman
<Miskor> :D, ne no bi da informacije ISP-u
<dodobas> SilverSpace: kao i ti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Miskor: ne brineme to uopce
<Miskor> a represija i totalitarizam?
<Miskor> zloupotreba privatnosti?
<SilverSpace> ni to :D
<Miskor> :P
<SilverSpace> kak god da si spojen na internet vise nisi anoniman
<SilverSpace> paranoja me uopce ne pere
<Miskor> :)
<dodobas> lako je kad ti je internet na mamu ili tatu, a ti ddosas okolo i pricas u kvartu kako koristis TOR
<dodobas> eh...
<SilverSpace> nema ga nigdje kod nas za kupiti http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?categoryid=238&model=TL-WR842ND
<jelly-hme> sto je "zloupotreba privatnosti" uopce
<dodobas> ono kad koristis privatnost :)
<jelly-hme> SilverSpace: http://google.com/search?q=TL-WR842ND+site%3A.hr ?
<ivoks> svaki dan naucis nesto novo
<ivoks> 10.04 upgrade na 12.04 nije jos omogucen
<ivoks> ako pokrenes do-release-upgrade na serveru, reci ce da nema novih verzija
<ivoks> to se omogucava tek kad izadje .1 verzija, dakle 12.04.1
<jelly-hme> izašo al nije izašo :-)
<ivoks> ako bas zelis sad, moras staviti -d
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: ma nemaju ga u optimum neznam zasto uopce drze na web stranici
<jelly-hme> ionako je jedina razlika između WR841ND i WR842ND jedan USB port
<jelly-hme> (koji nb. postoji na ploči, samo nije izveden)
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: razlika je kaj ovaj 842 ima 8MB flesha
<SilverSpace> 4MB mi je malo 
<ivoks> A row of touch controlled buttons are located at the bottom of the screen, giving off a glimmering white light during operation to convey a hip, avant-garde visual appeal.
<dodobas> ivoks: neki veci problem ili samo poliranje ?
<ivoks> dodobas: ?
<dodobas> upgrade?
<ivoks> dodobas: to je standardno tako
<dodobas> bitno da je standardno :D
<ivoks> upgrade 8.04 je isto bio omogucen kad je 10.04.1 izasao
<ivoks> nije da se ne moze, moze se... al po defaultu ovaj ceka .1 release
<dodobas> nisam to znao
<ivoks> to je samo za server
<ivoks> koliko mi je poznato :)
<ivoks> desktop sam uvijek na najnovijoj verziji
<ivoks> danas sam konacno spavao do 5 ujutro
<ivoks> svaku noc do sad bi me telefon probudio :/
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> i to u ponoc
<ivoks> i onda vise ne mozes zaspat
<jelly-hme> SilverSpace: malo za Å¡to?  openwrt i 100 paketa imam na WR841ND, konfiguraciju za 2 ssida, carnet eduroam, vpn
<dodobas> Mmike: nemoj odljepit -> http://equallytrue.blogspot.com/2012/05/170-django-conference-videos.html
<ivoks> bilo je samo pitanje vremena... sveti rat protiv poslodavaca :)
<Mmike> drekuntu
<Mmike> i dalje ne kuzi 'put display to sleep after 5 mintues'
<Mmike> ne stavi ga u sleep :)
<Mmike> drat
<Mmike> predstava na koju sam mislio da moram danas
<Mmike> je sutra
<Mmike> bljatrk
<ivoks> Mmike: kak ne bi kuzio...
<ivoks> mislis, samo ga zatamni?
<ivoks> netko ne zna napisati savjet :)
<ivoks> Mmike: meni se ekran zatamni i onda i ugasi
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: hm to bez web sucelja
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, ostane screensaver upaljen
<Mmike> ne zatamni se, nit monitor ode u suspend
<Mmike> na 10.10 je radilo ok, sad sam na 11.04, i tu ne radi
<ivoks> gnome2?
<Mmike> nije da je neki show-stopper, al' je zdrkano :)
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> u gnome2 se to moralo konfigurirati na dva mjesta
<Mmike> zanimljivo kako se na 10.10 nije moralo, al' na 11.04 se mora :)
<ivoks> screen saver i power management
<ivoks> moralo se uvijek
<Mmike> kako objasnjavas, onda, da mi je na 10.10 radilo ok? :)
<Mmike> eto, izmijenio sam sad. Rekao sam screensaveru da se pali nakon 5 minuta, a da se ekran suspenda nakon 10 minuta.
<Mmike> pa ce da vidimo.
<Mmike> Nacin na koji je ubuntu potrgan je gotovo identican nacinu na koji su windowsi potrgani :) 
<ivoks> na 11.10 i 12.04 vise ni nema screensavera
<Mmike> Bar ste se tice UIja.
<Mmike> kak mislis - nema?
<Mmike> http://community.spiceworks.com/topic/222261-zero-defects-why-backup-is-not-necessary?page=1
<ivoks> imas samo jedno mjesto za konfiguriranje toga
<ivoks> i tamo biras kada ce se monitor ugasiti
<ivoks> a ne kada ce se upaliti screensaver
<Mmike> a kak onda upalis screensaver?
<ivoks> zakljucas ekran
<ivoks> tj., session
<Mmike> yup, microsoft-like
<Mmike> eto vam 'start' tipka, sto vi znate, mi znamo sto je najbolje za vas
<ivoks> pa ne znam bas, nisam koristio windows jako dugo
<Mmike> eto vam metro gluparija, to je jos bolje, mi znamo
<Mmike> slicno tu
<ivoks> ? :)
<Mmike> eto vam unity, zdrkat cemo ga al' cemo takav PR napravit da ce i microsoft htjet to kopirat od nas
<Mmike> pa microsoft
<Mmike> kad ubije funkcionalnost koja je postojala
<ivoks> ne, nije mi jasno sto ti ocekujes
<Mmike> zato sto, eto
<ivoks> upalis screensaver (ili se automatski sam upali)
<ivoks> zbog neaktivnosti, jel
<ivoks> i nakon toga se monitor ugasi
<Mmike> pa, za screensaver, konkretno, fakat nije bitno :)
<Mmike> al' mi je guba da mi se screensaver upali nakon 2 minute kaj ne radim, a monitor suspenda nakon 10
<ivoks> u cijeloj toj prici screensaver je glupost
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> zakaj bi bio glupost?
<ivoks> koristilo se zato sto se nije znalo suspendat monitore
<Mmike> odakle to?
<Mmike> da se koristilo zato sto ^^ ?
<ivoks> pa prije monitori nisu imali stand by
<Mmike> neki su koristili zato sto im je guba?
<Mmike> lijepe ribice na ekranu
<ivoks> i onda je 'screensaver' sluzio za 'gasenje' monitora
<Mmike> ili matrix kufer?
<Mmike> ili sto vec?
<ivoks> nikad nije bio 'screen saver' jer nista nije cuvao
<Mmike> je, cuvao je
<ivoks> dapace, cesto je trosio vise energije :)
<Mmike> davno prije
<Mmike> da ti se ne ureze slika u monitor
<Mmike> tamo, negdje
<Mmike> 92ge valjda :)
<dodobas> ivoks: cuvao je da se ekran ne zapace CRT
<Mmike> al', irellevant
<dodobas> *zapece
<ivoks> ne slusate me
<Mmike> ivoks, slusamo, sam' se ti neznas izrazit :)
<ivoks> DA, cuvao je ekran jer se CRT-i nisu znali baciti u stand by
<Mmike> uglavnom, dodobas , to je prestalo valjda 94te bit bitno :)
<ivoks> 17:21 < ivoks> pa prije monitori nisu imali stand by
<Mmike> poanta je da mi je GUBA da imam ribice
<dodobas> Mmike: tako je...
<ivoks> sad to vise nema smisla
<Mmike> jebe mi se za standby
<Mmike> al' ne, neki nadri-kurac u canonicalu je zabrijao da je to sad, nepotrebno :)
<Mmike> i ubio funkcionalnost, jer, eto :) on to moze
<Mmike> i sad sere kako je to super, i kako je ono bilo lose, i kajtijaznamkajsvene :)
<Mmike> mene to smeta
<ivoks> Mmike: to je izbaceno iz gnomea
<Mmike> doduse, nitko me ne sili da koristim ubuntu/gnome
<ivoks> nije canonical nista izbacio
<Mmike> ivoks, jasno, nije canonnical, gnome je :)
<Mmike> gori si od Maceka kad je branio Sanadera :)
<Mmike> ili bolji!
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> ovisi o kontekstu :)
<Mmike> bottom line
<ivoks> je li canonical izbacio screensaver i iz fedore?
<Mmike> bullshit sa 'nema vise screensavera jer je nepotreban' je potpuno kriv
<ivoks> http://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/10/has-gnome-3-decided-that-people-shouldnt-want-screen-savers/
<Mmike> ivoks, zanimljivo je primjetiti da si se uhvatio gnometa tek kad ti je, kako mi se cini (a mozda grijesim) nestalo argumenata glede 'screensaver je nepotreban' stava
<Mmike> zasto nisi odmah rekao 'da, gnome3, jebiga, debili su'
<Mmike> ili bez ovog
<Mmike> ivoks, nota bene, nemam ja nista protiv tvog stava, stovise, samo komentiram na glas
<ivoks> Mmike: gle, da se tak izrazim, konju
<ivoks> gnome3 je izbacio screensaver
<Mmike> oh ,dosli smo i do toga :)
<Mmike> reci, kobilice moja rasna! :)
<ivoks> postoji blueprint da se to vrati
<ivoks> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-screensaver
<Mmike> ivoks gnome je izbacio toliko toga, pa je canonical to napravio, jer znamo svi da su gnomeovci hrpa debila
<Mmike> tako da
<Mmike> ...
<Mmike> da se vratimo nazad 
<Mmike> jadno m ije to
<Mmike> kako nesto sto u jednoj verziji ubuntua radi
<Mmike> u onoj iza bude potrgano
<Mmike> meni to izgleda k'o windowsi
<Mmike> jer takvih problema sam imao tamo
<Mmike> da, koristim 11.04, prastaro
<Mmike> znam
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<ivoks> slazem se da je jadno
<ivoks> zato postoji ozbiljna namjera da se u potpunosti makne od gnomea
<ivoks> jer u suprotnom, moralo bi se hrpa toga patchati, bez namjere upstreama da to podrzi
<ivoks> mozes ti kriviti peru, canonical, sebe ili mene
<ivoks> al situacija je takva... gnome dropa feature cak i u minor verzijama
<ivoks> jasno, ljudi ce optuziti da je ubuntu to napravio
<Mmike> can't argue on that one
<Mmike> pogotovo mi je zabavan bio onaj dio sa suspendom u gnometu
<ivoks> i imaju pravo koliko i kada kazu da je ubuntu napravio linux desktop os
<Mmike> suspend cim zatvoris poklopac 
<Mmike> mislim, KOJI KUFER? :)
<ivoks> da i verziju kasnije to opet vratili
<ivoks> s/da i /da bi/
<Mmike> da ,debili :)
<Mmike> ohoho
<Mmike> novi flash dolazi
<Mmike> hajd'te da vidimo
<dodobas> u paket s chronjom ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> bas flash-plugin-pimpek-nesto paket
<ivoks> taj screensaver, gnome ga vise ne zeli, a jedini koji zeli jos o njemu razgovarati je compiz
<Mmike> meni je to guba
<Mmike> da imam screensaver
<ivoks> i onda pol featura bude u compizu, a pola u gnomeu
<Mmike> i hocu da mi radi 5 minuta
<Mmike> prije nego se suspenda ekran
<Mmike> nakon st ose suspenda, onda bih da se screensaver ugasi
<ivoks> i svi pizde... kaj ti mislis da ljudima nije pun k toga?
<ivoks> screensaver je najmanji problem
<Mmike> ne mislim
<Mmike> super mi je, stovise, stso pizde ljudi
<Mmike> znaci da ima pomaka
<ivoks> unutar canonicala postoji odredjena diskusija
<ivoks> koja traje vec 6 mjeseci
 * Mmike icra na undernetu - memories, memories :)
<ivoks> ciji ce outcome dramaticno promijeniti te odnose
<Mmike> kad smo vec kod user interfejsova
<Mmike> jel' netko probao KDE lejtli?
<dodobas> prejucer :)
<dodobas> chakra project
<Mmike> i?
<dodobas> tesko mi se priviknut... nakon tiling WM-a
<dodobas> iako KDE ima one neke fore da doticanjem ruba ekrana prozorom kao tilea prozor
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> da, tiling wm ima prednosti, hrpu
<Mmike> al' ima mega manu - tiling je
<ivoks> to ima i gnome3 i unity i kde
<Mmike> i onda me izjebe s time
<ivoks> a brijem da je to sve kopija windowsa :)
<Mmike> da, 2.0 :)
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/
<Mmike> Presuper pastebin :)
<ivoks> mozda govorimo o razlicitoj stvari
<ivoks> ja govorim o tome kada prozor odvuces na lijevu/desnu stranu ili na vrh, pa se maksimizira ili podijeli na pola
<ivoks> dodobas: jesi o tome govorio?
<dodobas> ivoks: tako nesto
<dodobas> nije da sam ga koristio vise od sat-dva
<dodobas> Mmike: ne mora biti tiling.... npr. awesome wm po defaultu ima floating layout aktivan
<Mmike> da, to je mega-iritantno
<Mmike> meni windowsi imaju guba foru (win7)
<Mmike> kad uzmes prozor i zatreses ga, svi drugi se izminimiziraju
<Mmike> BH-01B-B-B <- brijem da cu ubosti to kuciste
<ivoks> Mmike: jel se moze to postici tipkovnicom?
<dodobas> a fak... koja glupost
<ivoks> ja vise volim takve stvari raditi tipkovnicom
<dodobas> jos ces uz windowse 8 dobiti i poseban kontroler za koristenje GUIa
<Mmike> ivoks, nemam pojma, da ti budem iskren
<dodobas> mislim... nije li lakse maksimizirati prozor...
<ivoks> ili baciti u fullscreen
<Mmike> u biti imam tako prozore rasporedjene da mi nikad ne treba takvo sto
<dodobas> nego ga stresti da se sve ostalo minimizira...
<Mmike> odnosno, brijem da ako ti takvo sto treba da imas pre malo virtualnih desktopa
<Mmike> al' je svejedno guba fora :)
<Mmike> pogotovo za windows usere koji ne kuze koncept vise desktopova pa im se nakoti 1001 prozor na ekranu
<dodobas> metak u celo 
<dodobas> ali ok, MS ce im prodati i dodatni kontroler... mis s dvije i pol tipke
<ivoks> unity - ctrl+meta+lijeva/desna strelica
<Mmike> ctrl-alt-l/d = micanje medj virtualnim desktopima
<Mmike> right?
<dodobas> awesome - win+left/right
<dodobas> najbolji feature ikad... na awesome wm
<ivoks> Mmike: ne govorim o tome
<ivoks> Mmike: govorim o tome da prozor resizas na velicinu pola ekrana i bacis na lijevu ili desnu polovicu
<dodobas> win-escape cyclea izmedju dva zadnje koristena workspacea
<dodobas> ili win-u ... skoci na workspace na kojem je neki prozor postavio onaj 'wm_urgent' ili kako vec
<ivoks> ma i drugih ctrl+alt+broj, gdje prozor bacas na razne pozicije po ekranu, ovisno o broju
<ivoks> ako vise puta stisnes istu kombinaciju, ostavlja ga na istom mjestu, samo mijenja velicinu prozora
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ubi sve sto sam znao do sad, eto ti novi shortcuti, ovi su ti 505 puta bolji, siguran sam
<Mmike> dreck, i novi flash mi isto ima sjebane boje :/
<ivoks> lol pa ne moras ih koristiti
<ivoks> slozi si shortcute kako god zelis
<ivoks> sve boje ili su svi youtube filimici zeleni?
<Mmike> ne svi, neki samo
<Mmike> nisu zeleni nego
<Mmike> invertan hue
<Mmike> (brijem da je invertan hue)
<Mmike> ivoks, a slozit cu si, al' me ispizdi to sto moram to OPET raditi (slagat shortcute)
<ivoks> ? :)
<ivoks> ti zakljucujes nesto bez da si se uopce interesirao
<Mmike> zakljucujem - sto?
<Mmike> shortcuti, ili youtube?
<ivoks> da ces nesto morati opet slagati
<Mmike> znam da cu morati opet slagati jer sam probao
<Mmike> sve sto sam imao poslozeno vise ne radi
<Mmike> kad mi dodje unity
<Mmike> zato i jesam na 11.04, jer tamo mogu imat gnome2 jos uvijek
<ivoks> shortcuti slozeni u gnome2 bi trebali biti odrzani u gnome3
<ivoks> sto se tice flasha, onemoguci hardversku akceleraciju
<ivoks> idem doruckovat
<ivoks> ono, desni klik na flash, pa postavke il koji drek
<ivoks> /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<ivoks> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=0
<ivoks> 3 minute guglanja... strasno
<Mmike> strasno je sto ne radi, da
<Mmike> tj, sto ej radilo prije
<Mmike> a sad ne radi 
<Mmike> da imam archlinux, onda bi mi to bilo ok
<Mmike> al' nemam
<Mmike> heh, dorucak :)
<ivoks> pa flash covjece
<Mmike> ja bih mogo neku vecericu kasnu
<Mmike> erm, ranu
<Mmike> ivoks, pa znam da je flash, jeboga!
<ivoks> desni klik na jutube filmic
<Mmike> da, ne raid
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> desni klik, i smrzne se sve :)
<Mmike> "na windowsima radi ok"
<ivoks> e jebiga
<ivoks> onda ono gore
<Mmike> btw, testirao sam neki dan, mplayer, trzava slika
<Mmike> windows, smplayer, ne trza slika
<Mmike> isti stroj
<Mmike> tj, ne da trza
<Mmike> neg je, tearing
<Mmike> kak se to vec zove
<Mmike> k'o da je blago izlomljena na brzim scenama
<Mmike> (slika)
<ivoks> probaj s open source driverom :)
<Mmike> mislis?
<ivoks> sad fakat idem
<Mmike> nije mi palo to na pamet :)
<Mmike> ivoks, dobartek :)
<ivoks> da... meni OS driver radi bolje nego nvidia
<dodobas> ivoks: ali ti ne igras rfactor :)
<Mmike> probat cu
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> ovo sam sad upalio
<Mmike> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1\nOverrideGPUValidation=true
<Mmike> u /etc/adobe/mms.conf
<Mmike> radi ok
<Mmike> pa ce da vidimo
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> screensaver se upali
<Mmike> al' suspend - nece
<Mmike> bummer :/
<SilverSpace> lik dode autom pred zgradu i onda prosi po ulazima :)
<jelly-hme> SilverSpace: sa "luci"
<jelly-hme> Mmike: želiš _isključiti_ hw akceleraciju -- hue bug je tu otkad su Adobeovci relaksirali uvjete i pustili da se to uključi na karticama i driverima gdje prije nisu imali hw accel.
<jelly-hme> zadnjih ~2-3 mjeseca 
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: hm kak onda meni fali 4MB
<jelly-hme> SilverSpace: pa, ima samo 4MB, ne fali.
<jelly-hme> samo u tih 4MB stane puno toga
<SilverSpace> hm kak da vidim koliko trenutno u mapi ima mijesta na disku
<SilverSpace> iz terminala
<jelly-hme> df .
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: thx ja sam i gledao sa df za sve 
<SilverSpace> thx za . :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-06
<dodobas> kako rjesavate problem history-a, kad se koristi vise terminala...
<dodobas> trebao bih neko centralno mjesto za terminal history... mislim :)
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-hme, pa, sudec po onome, meni je hwacc upaljena i dalje, i radi
<MmikeDOMA> ne?
<jelly-hme> MmikeT_: a magicno se popravila slika?  Onda ne znam
<hbogner> woho, dors/cluc 2011 predavanja su online, bar dio njih
<igustin> draft
<igustin> i kotizacije
<jelly-hme> draft?  godinu dana nije dost za staviti finalna predavanja na net?
<igustin> lol
<igustin> koja godina dana
<igustin> da neki predavači nisu tako neodgovorni, bile bi već vani i prijave
<igustin> obećaju predavanje/radionicu, a onda ne pošalju prijavu
<igustin> još čekamo neke :(
 * jelly-hme komentira <hbogner> woho, dors/cluc 2011 predavanja su online, bar dio njih
<igustin> aaaaa
<jelly-hme> imam filing da pricas o 2012
<igustin> sorry
<igustin> da :)
<igustin> sve lanjske snimke su vani
<jelly-hme> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17973367
<ivoks> dobro jutro
<ivoks> eh, bas mi je zao sto nisam imao svoj fotic
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/251322_2175226180683_1247697124_32643558_3216793_n.jpg
<ivoks> super su mi ove fotke gdje mjesec izgleda ogromno
<ivoks> trik za to je vrlo jednostavan, samo treba dobar objektiv
<ivoks> http://www.minidevs.com/minidevs/Mini6410%20Board.html
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> jos bolje...
<ivoks> http://www.minidevs.com/minidevs/Tiny6410%20Board.html
<ivoks> 80 dolara za tiny 6410, sa 2gb nanda
<ivoks> kad bi bar imao gigu rama
<SilverSpace> eh sad ce izaci hrpetinu tih malih 
<ivoks> sad?
<ivoks> pa izlaze vec desetljecima :D
<ivoks> ovo je arm 11 proc
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QqTcQ1BxIs&feature=player_embedded
<SilverSpace> ma da izlaze 
<ivoks> pa pogledaj si mobitel, pobogu :)
<SilverSpace> gledam poo netu ima dosta najava nesto kao raspberry pi
<ivoks> ma ovo nema veze sa r-pi
<ivoks> rpi je nesto sasvim drugo
<ivoks> na rpi-u nema jave, nema kvma, nema nis
<ivoks> ah, pardon, ima arm 11 cip, cini se
<ivoks> da, arm 11
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ako si bas htio rpi plocu, mogao si otici na broadcom.com i naruciti si tu plocu
<ivoks> vec bi ti dosla
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> to je broadcom soc
<SilverSpace> ma nema sanse do jeseni itko dobiti kod nas
<ivoks> ne slusas ti mene :)
<ivoks> rpi kupuje ploce od broadcoma
<ivoks> naljepi svoju naljepnicu
<ivoks> i prodaje :)
<ivoks> odi direktno broadcomu i kupi od njih
<ivoks> BCM2835
<ivoks> http://www.broadcom.com/products/BCM2835
<SilverSpace> hm :)
<hbogner> o jebem li ti android i bluetoth da ti jebem
<hbogner> koja budala je smislila ako mi netko posalje vcf da ga ovaj automatski ucita u kontakte
<hbogner> pi... mu materina crko dabogda
<hbogner> nema opcije za to iskljucit
<hbogner> ajde da je bar sacuvao vcf fajlove
<hbogner> neeee
<hbogner> on ih primi, spremi u kontakte i pobrise iz bluetooth direktorija
<hbogner> i jos imam nastimano da uvijek pita di spremit kontakt
<hbogner> ali sad neeee
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> isao staroj napravit backup jer salje mob na servis, ali nee,e sad imam i njezine i svoje kontakte
<hbogner> i sve pomjesano
<hbogner> i nema vcf hebenih fajlovaa
<hbogner> djuuuuubreeeeee
<hbogner> a samo da je sacuvao fajlove
<hbogner> samo sam to trazio
<hbogner> samo to
<ivoks> ne sjecam se da sam imao takvo iskustvo
<ivoks> doduse, to je bilo jos s nokiom, 2010.
<hbogner> i bolje da nisi imao
<hbogner> ovo su 2 samsunga
<ivoks> prebacivanje s nokie na htc
<hbogner> sad rucno iz moba moram pobrisat sve njezine kontakte
<hbogner> jeb. )(&%$&$#$%"$%
<SilverSpace> pa kaj si radio hebote
<hbogner> SilverSpace, backup kontakata preko bluetootha
<SilverSpace> he he hebes BT
<SilverSpace> to uopce ne palim
<hbogner> SilverSpace, e a kako kad taj mob s kojeg saljem nema drugu opciju
<hbogner> samo bt
<ivoks> bas me zanima kako ce proci izbori
<ivoks> razgovarao sam jucer s francuzom i kaze da francuzi ne zele ovakvu EU; oni zele politicku uniju, a ne samo gospodarsku
<ivoks> i da bi zbog toga mogao pobijediti hollande
<ivoks> s/francuzom/jednim francuzom/
<ivoks> kaze i da oni krizu nisu ni osjetili
<ivoks> politicka unija je i jedini pravi izlaz za kontinent
<Mmike> uspio sam potrgat cpu scaling na debianu
<Mmike> missing /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state
<hbogner> e Mmike jesi isprobao onaj uredjaj?
<Mmike> hbogner, jup
<Mmike> dovrsio sve
<hbogner> i kolko trosis?
<Mmike> previse :)
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> desktop stroj doma, kad idla, i ne radi nista, oko 120W
<Mmike> kad zavrtim povray/mprime ili tako nesto, onda trosi oko 250W
<Mmike> zanimljivo je da cpuscaling gotovo nista ne utjece na potrosnju
<Mmike> onaj stroj di su mi diskovi koji glumi fileserver
<Mmike> trosi oko 70W
<Mmike> vesmasina, na centrifugi, oko 250W
<Mmike> kad se upali grijac, oko 2500 W
<hbogner> he he he
<Mmike> mikrovalna, 1500W
<Mmike> perilica sudja oko 80W, osim kad se grijac upali, onda oko 2kW
<hbogner> eto sad sve to u bazu i racunaj :D
<Mmike> frizider oko 120W kad radi kompresor, inace 6
<Mmike> klima, kad radi kompresor, oko 800W, kad radi samo ventilator, oko 20W
<Mmike> printer oko 20W kad printa. oko 4W kad ne radi nista. oko 2.5W kad ode u 'power saving' ;)
<hbogner> e i zbroi sve te power saving potrosnje :D
<Mmike> da, i dobit cu taman za jedan sladoled na kraju godine :)
<hbogner> sto printer/tv/linija/...
<Mmike> e, vihs, tv/linija, to nisam jos mjerio
<Mmike> hbogner, jesi se igrao kad s torrentima?
<hbogner> kako mislis igrao?
<Mmike> pa pokusavam slozit torrent 'server' u lokalnoj mrezi
<Mmike> i trazim neki jednostavni tracker
<Mmike> sad gledam opentracker
<hbogner> e s tim se nisam igrao
<hbogner> kaj ce ti torrent server u lokalnoj mrezi?
<dodobas> jer u 'lokalnoj' mrezi ima 1000 racunala... na koja zeli distribuirati sadrzaj
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> imam u biti 5-20 racunala
<Mmike> na koje zelim nagurat sadrzaj
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da si sa (s)ftpom/scpom vec to mogao odraditi
<ivoks> ili ti to treba za stalno?
<SilverSpace> http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4085/5053054034_172ef0fe85_b.jpg
<Mmike> sa rsyncom to radim sada
<Mmike> al' je izjeb totalni
<Mmike> ima onaj flamethrower koji bi bio ok, al' nemrem anycastat po mrezi kak ja hocu
<Mmike> pa mi onda to ne radi
<Mmike> a kad imam 300 GB za prekopirati po svim strojevima, to je sa rsyncom uzas
<hbogner> Mmike, tribler?
<hbogner> decentralizirani torrent
<Mmike> imam sad skripte neke koje paze da A kopira na B. Onda kad je to gotovo A kopira na C a B kopira na D. Onda kad je to gotovo A kopira na E, B kopira na F, C kopira na ...
<dodobas> hbogner: tesko primjenivo...
<Mmike> hbogner, ma, ctorrent radi vrlo ok (torrent client)
<Mmike> sad mi samo tracker treba neki
<Mmike> nisam nasao nit jedan osim bittornada
<Mmike> al' taj instaliar cuda bozja
<Mmike> nepotrebna
<Mmike> a ovaj opentracker jos nisam natjerao da se skompajlira
<hbogner> dodobas, ma mislio sam jel tribler mozte biti tracker
<hbogner> izgleda da nemoze
<Mmike> http://wiki.theory.org/BitTorrentSpecification#Tracker_HTTP.2FHTTPS_Protocol
<Mmike> mislim da cu napisat svoj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koliko dugo bi se zadrzao ovdje :) http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4085/5053054034_172ef0fe85_b.jpg
<Mmike> ujujujuju
<dodobas> Mmike: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUsingDHT
<dodobas> koliko kuzim... svaki klijent postaje tracker...
<Mmike> dodobas, hm
<Mmike> vish, nisam taj DHT proucavao
<dodobas> dakle... trebao bi definirati u .torrent tko su nodovi koji imaju podatke
<dodobas> ili pocetni node...
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> sad radim ovako
<Mmike> napravim .torrent sa mktorrent
<Mmike> i kazem tamo da je tracker http://ipstroja
<Mmike> na ipstroja imam tracker
<Mmike> i onad kad pokrenem ctorrent sa .torrent fileom, ovaj se spoji na tracker i kaze 'ja imam'
<Mmike> i onda kad na klijentu koji nema podatke pokrenem ctorrent sa tim .torrent fileom, ovaj se spoji na tracker, vidi tko kaj ima, i krene
<Mmike> pokrenem 20 ctorrenta, i voila
<dodobas> ok, ali po ovome ne trebas tracker...
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> bas gledam
<dodobas> samo ne znam jel ctorrent i koje verzije pusi DHT protokol
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> cini se da pusi
<Mmike> wo-ha
<Mmike> ovo je super
<Mmike> thnx dodobas
<Mmike> jedini bed s torrentima je sto treba hrpa vremena da se napravit .torrent file za 300GB :/
<dodobas> Mmike: kad ne mozes podjelit na manje :)
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> 300GB moram nakeljit na hrpu strojeva :)
<Mmike> nemrem manje
<Mmike> idem gledat game of thrones
<Mmike> tcha-tcha
<dodobas> sta je novi izasao ?
<dodobas> nije, sutra ce... :)
<hbogner> dodobas, Mmike je malo zaostao :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ovo su prave ploce - http://www.marvell.com/embedded-processors/armada-xp/
<ivoks> a evo i softver - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Server
<dodobas> hbogner: cek dok ga navucem na One Piece... ima sto gledat godinu dana :)
<ivoks> s/ploce/procesori
<hbogner> dodobas, auuu, samo 546 epizoda
<hbogner> 546x20 minuta :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: o da bit ce toga jos 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa toga ima vec jako dugo, to ti govorim :)
<ivoks> ono sto je relativno novo su ploce za servere
<ivoks> ploce i SoC-ovi
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9773pisjCSw :D :D 
<Mmike> konacno se pojavila neka bestija
<Mmike> sam pricaju o zmajevima
<SilverSpace> upola manje auta prodano nego lani u ovo doba
<SilverSpace> koji je sad ovaj lik http://www.auto-info.hr/vijesti/vijesti/martin-kodric-pokosio-svjetsku-elitu/2-13-2378.html
<SilverSpace> http://www.autosport.hr/iz-svijeta/ostalo/item/61306-kodri%C4%87-drugi-u-francuskoj
<SilverSpace> http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/552834_3235697053799_1307892358_52260504_1875795558_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> logo
<jelly-home> ken lii
<Mmike> bulibudibudautju
<SilverSpace> http://www.sizeall.com/
<Dany1> imam situaciju sa download progress barom u Chromiumu u Ubuntu 12.04, nikako da se pokaže. Dali znade netko što bi moglo biti u pitanju?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-29
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> lepo.... https://pierre-schmitz.com/farewell-i686/
<dodobas> za godinu dana... nema vise archlinux i686 
<budz0r> jutro
<Mmike> chrome ubija stroj
<Mmike> tj, chrome tjera xorg cpu usage u nebesa
<Mmike> sad bi trebalo to isto provjeriti na gnomi :/
<dodobas> Mmike: ostavi se chorava posla :P
<obruT> jao, "cmd" na windozama nema wildcard expansion :P
<dodobas> obruT: ima * :)
<dodobas> the only wildcard you'll ever need
<obruT> napisah neku skriptu ekipi s posla, napisao im par primjer, medju ostalim i sa  python skripta.py *.log  i sad mi javljaju da im javi da ne moze otvoriti fajl *.log :)
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<obruT> jos cu morat u skriptu dodat logiku za to :P
<vileni> haha
<obruT> bude glob pomogo :
<obruT> )
<vileni> reci im da ce ih zamijeniti skriptom ako ne skuze sami 
<dodobas> vileni: je da... pa ce onda oni otici do sefa koji ce kupiti IBM, Oracle i SAP...
<dodobas> pa ce obruT ostati bez posla
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> dodobas: u najgorem slucaju ce dobiti jos posla :)
<ravilov> obruT, lose napisana skripta onda :p
<ravilov> (neportabilna)
<obruT> evo, sređeno :)
<ravilov> ((ovisi o featureu shella)
<ravilov> )
<ravilov> obruT, nadam se da je sredjeno tako da koristi glob *i* ispisuje uvredljive poruke jer koristis inferiorni OS?
<jelly-home> mislis, inferiorni shell koji ne expanda * sam
<ravilov> inferiorni shell koji je dio inferiornog OS-a
<jelly-home> hm, 28°C prognoza... kratke hlace ili ne
<vileni> za posao? :)
<jelly-home> da
<vileni> ja uvijek duge na posao, jedino na povratku se ponekad presvucem :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kud da odnesem baciklo na redovni servis (koji nisma radio jedno 3-4 godine)
<jelly-home> kad je vani +30 i vise, ne zanima me dress code
<vileni> jelly-home: ja jos nisam dozivio da mi je ujutro toliko, a popodne nije bed :) ali studenti uredno dolaze u kratkima od prvog zatopljenja prije 2 tjedna
<vileni> danas sam uspio i bez jakne na posao, u 6:30
<dodobas> Mmike: na hrelic? :)
<dodobas> ne znam koji je tebi najblizi servis ...
<vileni> to ga samo ostavi ispred zgrade nezakljucanog, sam ce tamo :)
<dodobas> vileni: studentice... dolaze...
<vileni> ima neki servis u kvartu, tj 2 barem
<vileni> nemogu se sjetiti imena sad, imaju poslovnicu u rudesu i u sesvetama
<dodobas> Mmike: ja nisam imao nikakvih bedova s MarkoProjekt
<dodobas> ali oni su tu blizu mene, u Vlaskoj
<Mmike> nije mi toliko bitno di su koliko mi je bitno da znam da su ok
<ivoks> evo, ja nisam zadovoljan s marko projektom
<ivoks> i necu vise tamo nositi bicikl
<ivoks> nisu servis odradili kako treba... rekao sam im da provozaju bicikl i vide sto sve treba popraviti i da cijena nije bitna
<ivoks> zamijenili su pakne na kocnicama i glavcinu
<ivoks> sad mi pedale skoljcaju pri voznji, a i dalje mi preskace (ili glavcia ne valja, ili je zupcanik otisao)
<Mmike> he
<Mmike> te h
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx :)
<ivoks> i fali mi jedan dio na biciklu, ali necu ih optuziti da je kod njih jer moguce je da je negdje meni ispao
<ivoks> svakako sam bicikl doveo u servis s tim dijelom :)
<ivoks> mozda su inace super i imaju puno bicikala na servisu
<ivoks> tak da ljudi ocito misle da su ok... mozda sam ja samo prezahtjevan :)
<ivoks> na kraju, bicikl opet moram voziti na servis...
<dodobas> one potato, two tomato
<dodobas> pa za popiz...
<dodobas> likovi koji su ovo radili prije mene... su umjesto da naprave poseban CSS file... i tamo definiraju sto im treba
<dodobas> su ... napravili izmjene na bootstrap.css file
<dodobas> vise ne znam tko tu koga 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da si tu u Dubravi servis bi imao za male pare 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> stari radi samo tako 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: dolazis danas navecer
<dodobas> SilverSpace: yes
<Mmike> kaj ima navecer?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tvoj? Lako ti ja dofuram bajk pa ga skupim jedan dan.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: druzenje open street mapera
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> pianci :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imam tu blizu sebe starog kaj doma radi i kad otpeljam bike kod njega svaki puta se zacudim kak izgleda ko novi :) 
<SilverSpace> bivsi biciklista 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ipakk bude nesto od KHL-a
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa svake se godine odrzava KHL, jel tako ? :)
<ivoks> mozda :)
<SilverSpace> puno je to para
<ivoks> moram priznati da mi je najgore kad preuzmem server nakon sto ga je odrzavao netko iz srca
<ivoks> do sad su to bili najveci fuckupi u konfiguraciji
<ivoks> nije ih bilo puno, ali... hebiga
<jelly> chrome
<jelly> EWINDOW
<ivoks> jel se moze ISP pitati je li meni neki njegov korisnik poslao mail?
<ivoks> pod pretpostavkom da je islo preko ISP-ovog mail servera
<ivoks> kvragu i srce 
<jelly> ivoks: ne, ne smiju ti to odgovoriti
<ivoks> ok...
<jelly> (osim ak ne znaju da ne smiju ;-)
<ivoks> dakle, neki t-com korisnik posalje mail na server na kojem je neki biser iz srca slozio da se mail logovi brisu nakon 7 dana
<ivoks> ja kazem tom t-com korisniku 'ne, niste poslali mail, provjerite kod t-coma'
<ivoks> i korisnik pita t-com je li zaprimio postu od tog samog korisnika na dan taj i taj
<ivoks> hoce li t-com reci svom korisniku je li poslao postu ili nije
<jelly> mislim da da
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/snazna-eksplozija-u-centru-praga-najmanje-13-ozlijedjenih-strahuje-se-da-ima-zatrpanih-ispod-rusevina/675163.aspx
<jelly> (envelope) adresu posiljatelja, (envelope) adresu primatelja, vrijeme slanja 
<jelly> ivoks: naravno, moze se napraviti mudar i pitati sljedece "slao sam mail (account, posiljatelj, primatelj, vrijeme) i primatelj te primateljev MX provider tvrdi da nikad nije stigao"
<jelly> ivoks: isto kao sto ti nemar pravo reci "niste poslali mail" nego "takav mail nije nikad stigao do naseg sustava"
<ivoks> jelly: jasno
<ivoks> 10cm u valenciji
<ivoks> snijega.
<SilverSpace> hm pali smo sa 40 na 60 na tablici prevodenja
<jelly> ivoks: jel to dobro ili lose
<Hrki> jedno blic pitanje, ako osobna vrijedi do danas, dali mogu jos danas u slo?
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> jel danasnji datum
<ivoks> jelly: sto?
<ivoks> Hrki: neke zemlje ne pustaju ako ti putovnica nije valjana nekoliko (3 ili 6) mjeseci
<ivoks> e sad... osobna... ne znam
<hbogner> ja dans u sloveniji zeo gume
<hbogner> na granci sa slo su uz osobnu davali onaj papiric, ali neznam za duzinu valjanosti osobne
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nije onaj papiric :) ako ga izgubis 500eura kazna
<jelly> <ivoks> 10cm u valenciji <ivoks> snijega.
<ivoks> pa nije ocekivano
<ivoks> ocekivano je da bude 20+ C
<SilverSpace>  Minimalne jutarnje temperature zraka u okolici Madrida pale su na zimskih -3°C, a u samom Madridu na 3°C. Ponferrada i Valladoid su mjerili -2°C. Najnižih -7°C izmjereno je u Navacerradi
<SilverSpace>  Barcelona 10°C
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jel od papira? jel malih dimenzija? je. onda je papiric :D
<ivoks> . weather Valencia, Spain
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Valencia-Olivereta, Valencia, Spain is 12.0°C (2:07 PM CEST on April 29, 2013). Conditions: Light Rain. Humidity: 91%. Dew Point: 11.0°C. Pressure: 29.83 in 1010 hPa (Steady). 
<SilverSpace> Kanada traži porez na bitcoin
<SilverSpace> hbogner: :)
<hbogner> isto kao sto je osobna komad plastike
<hbogner> bankovne kartice isto
<SilverSpace> ali ne vrijedi nista
<SilverSpace> ovaj papiric ima cijenu :)
<hbogner> kako ne, izgubi karticu pa reci da nevrijedi nista kad ti nabiju 5000kn troska
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> sve ima svoju cijenu
<SilverSpace> umoran sam ke pas
<ivoks> da ne pisem svoj...
<ivoks> jel zna netko neki log analyzer za postfix
<ivoks> feature koji mi treba je da kaze datum, vrijeme, tko, kome je slao
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/chevrolet-parkirao-bok-nasred-zagrebackog-rotora-clanak-546086
<ivoks> nis, ha? moram svoj pisati...
<obruT> ivoks: obzirom da se ne bavim administracijom maila, nemam nista za preporuciti, ali sam uvjeren da postoji dosta toga za analizu postfix logova
<ivoks> postoje statisticki alati
<ivoks> nisam jos nasao neki kojem bi rekao 'za korisnika xy, daj sve poslane i primljene mailove'
<obruT> za to obicno sluzi grep :)
<ivoks> da, ali pitam postoji li vec nesto gotovo :)
<jelly> pflogsumm radi statistike i razne top100, al nemam pojma dal ima tocno to sto ti treba
<jelly> meni obicno ne traze _sve_ mailove, nego neki odredjeni, za sto je grep sasvim ok
<ivoks> mene traze sve od tad do tad
<ivoks> ovak nes...
<ivoks> for i in `zgrep 'to=<primatelj@domena.com>' /var/log/mail.log.6.gz | grep 'queued as' | cut -d\: -f4` ; do zgrep $i /var/log/mail.log.6.gz | grep 'from=<' | cut -d' ' -f1,2,3,7 ; done
<ivoks> fuj, bljak, odvratno
<ivoks> trosenje cpua onak... :)
<jelly> kad radi ovaj prvi dio, izvuce queueid-jeve?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> isss...
<ivoks> lik dobije 3000+ mailova svaki dan
<jelly> zegrep $(makegrep $(zgrep 'to=<primatelj@domena.com>' /var/log/mail.log.6.gz | grep 'queued as' | cut -d\: -f4)) /var/log/mail.log.6.gz | grep 'from=<' | cut -d' ' -f1,2,3,7
<jelly> a makegrep je jedna slatka skripta http://paste.debian.net/1098/
<ivoks> makegrep?
<ivoks> eto, bas htjedoh pitati... :)
<jelly> echo a b c | makegrep isto radi
<ivoks> jelly: moj naklon
<ivoks> jedno 100x brze :)
<Hrki> SilverSpace: da danasnji je datum :)
<Hrki> ma pitao sam muriju kazu da moze jos danas, valjda slovencu nece radit probleme
<jelly> ivoks: also sporo: grep -f, izbjegavati
<ivoks> grep -f?
<ivoks> mislis grep -v?
<jelly> ne, mislim -f
<jelly> zgrep 'to=<primatelj@domena.com>' /var/log/mail.log.6.gz | grep 'queued as' | cut -d\: -f4 > queueids; zgrep -f queueids ...
<jelly> zasto grep -E '(a|b|c|d)' foo radi brze od echo -e 'a\nb\nc\nd' > file; grep -f file foo, tesko je reci
<ivoks> hoh...
<ivoks> hoce li to dizel ispod 9 kuna
<ivoks> ne jos... 9,23
<ivoks> nije lose :)
<ipozgaj> $3.8/g :)
<dodobas> koliko je g
<ivoks> 3,8 litara
<ipozgaj> da
<ivoks> znaci, dolar po litri
<ravilov> a dolar je... 5.8kn
<ivoks> da
<ipozgaj> o ravilov
<ravilov> o ipozgaj 
<ivoks> al kad se uzme potrosnja americkog auta... :)
<ravilov> koliko si se udebljao dosad? :p
<ipozgaj> ravilov: ~10kg
<ipozgaj> :D
<ravilov> nije lose
<ipozgaj> al sad pazim sto jedem pa sam i skinuo mozda 2-3 kg
<ravilov> meni su na poslu rekli da sam vjerojatno jedini covjek u povijesti koji je bio u americi i vratio se mrsaviji nego kad je otisao :p
<ivoks> ma moze se...
<ravilov> ipozgaj, glavno da si u plusu, ne?
<ravilov> vidim da svako malo idete van jest... ja vise ni ne znam kako je to, jedem iskljucivo doma
<ipozgaj> ravilov: ionako sam bio mrsav pa mi je dobro doslo :P
<ipozgaj> ravilov: a preko tjedna stalno u firmi jedem badava, tako da vikendom obicno stalno idemo negdje
<ravilov> pa jel jedete ikad doma?!
<ravilov> jel imate uopce kuhinju? :p
<ipozgaj> naravno :)
<ipozgaj> dok se Meliti da kuhati
<ravilov> sta, zenski posao i to? :p
<ipozgaj> e to sto bih ja kuhao onda bi bili gladni stalno
<ipozgaj> ili bi zivjeli na jajima i hrenovkama haha
<ravilov> pa nije ni to lose :)
<ravilov> uskrs svaki dan
<ravilov> jesi kao nacionalna manjina dobio srijedu neradnu?
<ravilov> ipak je prvi maj..
<ipozgaj> jok, radim
<ipozgaj> 2.9. je Labor day :)
<ivoks> sluzbeno je!
<ravilov> pih
<ravilov> konvertiralo te
<ivoks> SLUŽBENO JE!!
<ivoks> S ponosom objavljujemo da će KHL Medveščak Zagreb od sezone 2013/2014 nastupati u ruskoj KHL ligi! HVALA navijačima, prijateljima, sponzorima i partnerima na podršci u zadnje 4 sezone. Bez vaše podrške ovo ne bi bilo ostvarivo!
<ravilov> ipozgaj, a titov rodjendan? :)
<ipozgaj> ivoks: tocno to, neradan je ako si sam to napravis :D
<ravilov> (aka. dan mladosti)
<ivoks> ipozgaj: ja sam mislio na medvescak :)
<ipozgaj> :)
<ravilov> ivoks brije svoju briju :p
<ravilov> medvescak? sta je to? jel se to na kruh maze?
<ipozgaj> nikad mi taj hokej nije sjeo, prebrzo i konfuzno mi je za pratiti
<ravilov> ipozgaj, probaj onda igrat :p
<ipozgaj> ravilov: ja se ne mogu ni na rolama drzati da ne padnem
<ravilov> to je u redu, pa moraju ostali igraci imati nekog za target practice iliti tampon zonu :p
<ipozgaj> eventualno bih golman mogao biti hehe
<ipozgaj> taj vajlda ne mora klizati
<ravilov> ipozgaj, ne, za to se trebas jos puno udebljat
<ravilov> ako se ne mislis klizat, onda bar moras moc pokrit cijeli gol
<ipozgaj> i njega valjda ne mlate kao ostale igrace
<ivoks> njega svi jos i paze
<ravilov> ipozgaj, role as in skates ili blades?
<ipozgaj> role vulgaris
<ipozgaj> inline skates
<ipozgaj> probao par puta, nije to za mene
<ravilov> vulgaris su skates (4-wheel) jer su te bile prije :p
<ipozgaj> ma ne, one sa cetiri kotaca jedan iza drugog
<ravilov> ipozgaj, role vulgaris: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-i6niUu_Bb7s/T3PXmaW1e-I/AAAAAAAABJI/5GviV3d7WjA/s400/hereiamloulou-+here-i-am-loulou-roller-skates-women-rushing-fred-flare-colorclock-roller-skates-1.jpg
<ravilov> ovo tvoje su blades AFAIK
<ipozgaj> te koje ti spominjes nisam vidio jos od 80ih :)
<ravilov> e, ja se sa curom isao rolat na tima :)
<ipozgaj> retro
<ravilov> ima kod nje rollerblading alley
<ravilov> jep
<ravilov> cak se nisam puno razbio
<ravilov> znas kak ono u filmovima nekad bude uglancan parket, zaguseno svjetlo, i ljudi se rolaju ukrug?
<ravilov> e bas ta fora
<ravilov> jedino jos fali da sve cure navlace neke zvakace i bilo bi bas '70-'80
<ravilov> ipozgaj, mozda bi ti ove bile prikladnije? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/be/Roller_skates,_1910.jpg/220px-Roller_skates,_1910.jpg
<ipozgaj> e to
<ivoks> kakav ce to hokej biti
<ipozgaj> vidim da su to vecinom neki Rusi
<dodobas> na ledu.. :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> pa ruska liga
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=y-NM46pLoMQ
<datase> ivoks: Title: Dynamo Moscow 1, Lev Praha 0 (English Commentary), Views: 19383, Rating: 93.142852%
<ivoks> vidi ovaj gol :)
<ipozgaj> eastern block opet zajedno  :)
<ivoks> rusi zele ligu prosiriti na europu
<ivoks> sto ne bi bilo lose
<ipozgaj> dobro bar imaju dvije konferencije pa nece morati u Sibir :)
<ivoks> morati ce
<ipozgaj> a igraju izmedju?
<ivoks> morati ce ici i u vladivostok :)
<ravilov> nego
<ravilov> zasto je topic u navodnicima?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Stigao je novi Ubuntu 13.04!
<ravilov> there we go
<ravilov> (ko da sam ja popravio :p )
<Vlado9A3CY> moja je procjena da ce mi se smrznuti komp za 30 minuta... testing :)
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/unprepared-for-a-test-drive-28269
<SilverSpace> yah khl
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> cudno nessto se desava
<Mmike> 2 dana imam otvoren chrome sa hrpom tabova, sve radi ok
<Mmike> onda upalim kayako
<Mmike> i za par sati sve se drasticno uspori
<Mmike> (cak mi se smrzo stroj, al' to je vjerojatno jer sam ja usro)
<Mmike> sad upalio opet chrome sa svim tim (i kayako) tabovima
<Mmike> i sve radi ok
<Mmike> bas me zanima dal' ce izdrzat do jutra :)
<SilverSpace> chrome i kod mene zna podivljati da ne znam zasto
<vzugcic> noc
<Mmike> mysql - megaizdrkolsabaza
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-30
<Mmike> jelly, a, ekipa napravila igru - gamedev tycoon
<Mmike> i imas za kupit, 8 dolara dodje
<Mmike> al' su namjerno pustili i 'cracked' verziju kroz torrente
<Mmike> cracked verzija ima u sebi 'game pirating', odnosno, sto ti je igra bolja, vise se piratizira
<SilverSpace> ma da
<Mmike> i ekipa koja igra piratsku veriju whinea sad - jer, veli lik, ako igra ima skor 5/10, 6/10, zaradim nesto, al' ne puno, jer igra nije top
<Mmike> a ako je 9/10 onda opet ne zaradim nista jer svi piratiziraju
<Mmike> kao, help, jel' mogu researchat DRM ili bilo sto
<SilverSpace> konacno mi kutija za rpi stigla nakon mjesec i pol 
<igustin> DORS/CLUC 2013 - Raspored: http://is.gd/6nkUQ6 Prijave: http://is.gd/uWyHmI
<SilverSpace> kaj na tome DORS/CLUC 2013 ima zanimljivoga osim druzenja :)
<igustin> npr. predavanja :)
<igustin> na žalost, nemamo ništa F1-related :-/
<igustin> al' ove godine ima dosta Linux-related hardvera, pa te možda to konačno privuče
<obruT> SilverSpace: nema ti nista zanimljivo od tema ? :)
<igustin> ako od 30-tak tema nema baš ništa zanimljivog, onda stvarno... o.O
<igustin> ...predložite što bi to bilo "zanimljivo" :P :D
<SilverSpace> igustin: starim pa gunjdam i koncetracija mi vise bas nije na nivou :)
<igustin> :)
<obruT> primjena linuxa u omogucavanju nesmetanog pracenja F1 utrka bi ocito bilo zanimljivo :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa valjda bi ti bilo zanimljivo Dobricino: Linux na ARM-u za 50-100 USD
<obruT> drugi dan je sasma ok sto se tema tice
<SilverSpace> oo to vec da
<obruT> iz moje perspektive naravno
<SilverSpace> vidim da si je Dobrica pribavio zavidnu kolicinu hardvera 
<SilverSpace> svako malo na G+ javi kaj mu je stiglo
<dodobas> g-spot ? 
<SilverSpace> G plus :)
<obruT> dodobas: ćuti bre :)
<igustin> drugi je tradicionalno postao hard-core-geekovski :)
<igustin> imamo 2 hw predavanja i 1 hw radionicu
<igustin> dodobas: muč' :P :)
<dodobas> tko jos koristi google...
<igustin> očekivao sam ponudu za predavanje "Amiga emulator na Androidu", al' ipak nije stiglo ;)
<dodobas> a pogotovo njihove polu proizvode... bez suporta
<vileni> pih, nema rucka za Core :)
<hbogner> kaj je to sa webom u hrvata
<hbogner> danas 2 linka nerade
<hbogner> dgu.hr i blitz-cinestar.hr
<hbogner> provjereno sa: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<dodobas> hbogner: pa kako si njih doveo u isti kontekst
<hbogner> pa kolega se buni da nemre na net a taman te 2 otvarao :D
<hbogner> kad ono oba sajta down
<jelly> hbogner: probaj dig-nut www.dgu.hr i blitz-cinestar.hr, isti IP
<jelly> 101.32.149.213.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer server01.globaldizajn.hr.
<hbogner> 213.149.32.101
<hbogner> oba
<hbogner> znaci global je down :D
<jelly> zanimljivo, sa CARNeta se mogu uredno telnet 213.149.32.101 80
<jelly> ah, to je njihov #@$$% transparentni proxy
<jelly> vec vidim da cu preusmjeriti sav http promet preko _svog_ proxyja da me ne bi carnetov mucio
<jelly> ... ne znam koji kufer imaju filtrirati sav promet
<igustin> vileni: ručak u Internationalu značajno diže cijenu, a htjeli smo sniziti kotizacije
<vileni> igustin: ma ne zalim se ja na to, ionako mi se cini jeftinija cijena nego prosle godine? :)
<igustin> samo ručak dođe 2x110 kn, bolje da je tako pa da se ljudi snađu 5x jeftinije oko hotela
<vileni> vise kako mi ovdje stede na rucku za 2 dana
<igustin> dosta smo se dvoumili oko toga, i na kraju zaključili da je tako bolje
<hbogner> igustin, zaduzio ljude za dopunjavanje karte oko internacionala, hrana je jedna od tih bitnih stvari
<dodobas> 'ja imam svoje ljude' (tm) 
<dodobas> ahahahaha
<hbogner> pa javio se dobrovoljac koji tamo stanuje :D
<hbogner> *zamolio ljude za dopunjavanje....
<hbogner> krivo se izrazio :D
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> neka moji ljudi nazovu tvoje ljude...
<dodobas> pa cemo nesto dogovoriti
<hbogner> :D
<dodobas> ispalo je super :)
<hbogner> kaj je ispalo super?
<dodobas> pa to sto ti imas svoje ljude
<hbogner> he he he :D
<vileni> hbogner: L4!
<igustin> hbogner: odlično, respect! \o/
<igustin> hbogner: ajd' javi kad napravite pa ćemo tu info staviti na web konfe
<hbogner> igustin, naravno
<SilverSpace> lol kaj jos necu doziviti 
<SilverSpace> covjek promjenio provajdera zbog loseg interneta i sad mu ovaj isto ne valja
<SilverSpace> a ne valja mu kaj ima windozw pune virusa
<SilverSpace> POŽAR NA CHROMOSOVOJ ZGRADI Pale internetske stranice ministarstava, prekinuto trgovanje na Zagrebačkoj burzi!
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> http://i.qkme.me/3u40kb.jpg
 * weshmashian gleda u chromosovu zgradu i ne vidi da ikaj gori
<ivoks> nesto gori? ja sam mislio do chipoteke
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/serveri-bez-struje-zbog-pozara-pale-stranice-ministarstava--prekid-trgovanja-na-zagrebackoj-burzi---/1100175/
<ivoks> ah :0
<obruT> hmm, a DR sajt ? :)
<ivoks> treba im prodati cloud s vxlanom
<ivoks> koji k, ovo su gluposti
<obruT> pa da
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/biznis/od-1-lipnja-poskupit-ce-tv-i-internet-paketi-u-iskonu-i-ht-u-312867
<SilverSpace> nm
<obruT> nabijem ih na poskupljenje
<obruT> nek se kite napuse
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> to je bilo skoro za očekivati
<igustin> ovo štošta govori -> http://is.gd/e2PRuO
<SilverSpace> dogovorna ekonomija
<obruT> igustin: mislis da je zbilja u tome stvar ?
<obruT> prije nekog vremena na sam na hakomovim stranicama nasao dopis/prituzbu iz optime ili bneta gdje traze od hakoma povecanje cijena maxtv-a jer je cijena preniska i da zbog toga ne mogu opstati na trzistu
<obruT> povecanje cijena ce mozda povecati dobit firme, ali ce vjerojatno i izgubiti dio korisnika
<obruT> tko zna, mozda se i ja skinem s t-coma ako vidim da mi se ne isplati
<SilverSpace> ha ne bi ja kad bi imao extra brzinu 
<SilverSpace> odoh van
<obruT> sta ces vani, lijepo je i toplo :)
<obruT> kak su dragi ovi u kampovima
<obruT> gledam cjenik jednog kampa, izracunam za dvije osobe/auto/prijava/sve troskove, ispadne 17.4€... a ispod pise, specijalna ponuda, izvan sezone za dvije osobe 18€
<dodobas> obruT: pa e... razlika u cijeni je zbog njihove usluge izracuna :)
<dodobas> inace je jeftinije :)
<obruT> e ne mogu vjerovati da kad u firefoxu pobrises history da pedercina jedan obrise sve iz ~/.macromedia direktorija
<obruT> ubit cu nekog, ubiti !
<vileni> hm, sta nije tcom imao najskuplju uslugu ionako?
<obruT> pa je
<obruT> ali alternativni tvrde da je preniska, a onda oni moraju ponuditi nizu s kojom ne mogu opstati
<vileni> sto bi reklo da bi i oni mogli dignuti?
<obruT> ne bih se cudio
<vileni> kakosu me izjeli komarci u maksimiru sad
<vileni> a nemam synopena
<obruT> stas iso tamo :) sad je u sumama kaos :) ja neki dan usao u sumarak na putu do samobora, uletio pisat, e cijeli se zapiso tjerajuci zvijerad :)
<vileni> haha
<obruT> da me netko gledo, reko ovaj nije normalan
<vileni> isao u setnju, sladoled i tako to, lijepo toplo
<vileni> i onda komarci
<obruT> ja mislim da ih je jedno 50 bilo na meni
<vileni> ali dobro je, nijedan nije u lakat, to me izludi
<vileni> hm, 1968kb/s
<vileni> nije lose :)
<jelly-home> vileni: cijena u iskonu ce biti povecana cca 0-10-25kn, ovisno u tipu usluge; najvise ce osjetiti oni koji imaju do sad najjeftiniji trio combo paket
<jelly-home> sto je onak, bezobrazno za korisnika ali se nemre izbjec
<dodobas> a morati cemo referendum pokrenut
<jelly-home> ma kurac, na zadnjem referendumu je izaslo 25-30% potrebnog broja
<jelly-home> s jedne strane to je zato sto je popis biraca bio bezobrazno prenapuhan
<jelly-home> s druge strane, ljudima ocito nije dovoljno lose
<dodobas> 500kn za telkom mjesecno... divno
<jelly-home> 500kn?  
<jelly-home> Aha, racunas mobilnu i fiksnu
<dodobas> a sta ja znam... mogu dignuti koliko hoce
<dodobas> sad sam na ~230 samo za telefon + najsporiji flat
<SilverSpace> hebote koliko komaraca
<dodobas> tel mi ne treba...
<SilverSpace> zbrisao sam u stan
<dodobas> a nema alternativnog operatera
<jelly-home> dodobas: u pripizdini bez alternative?
<dodobas> jelly-home: na kvatricu :)
<jelly-home> hah
<obruT> nist, udruzit se sa susjedima i uzet najaci link i dijeliti ga...
<jelly-home> dok sam bio ispod kvatrica na zvonimirovoj uredno sam imao iskon
<obruT> kvatric, na kraju svijeta :) tamo busmani bacaju boce kokakole :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: osjetio sam neko sredstvo za zaprasivanje/spricanje u zraku poslje podne
<dodobas> jelly-home: e ja sam iznad...
<dodobas> u ulici je samo tcom
<jelly-home> ovisi od ulice do ulice, tak sam i ovdje najebo
<vileni> pa pokrenite onu otvorenu mrezu u zg sta valent stalno pokusava progurati :)
<jelly-home> preselio se dvije ulice dalje i open nema nikog
<dodobas> i sve alternative ide preko njih... sto je glupo
<SilverSpace> dodobas: evo neki avion upravo prosao ovuda
<dodobas> mogu mobilni :)
<vileni> buraz ce biti presretan kad mu dignu cijenu nakon svih problema :D
<jelly-home> dodobas: glupo je sot je drzava dopustila monopolisti vlasnistvo DTK
<jelly-home> to je glupo
<dodobas> jelly-home: ofkors
<dodobas> kao 'na sudu su'
<jelly-home> pa sad svaki alt. operater placa Grupi ~50kn za paricu
<jelly-home> umjesto da placa Gradu ili drzavi ili lokalnom nominalnom DTK operateru
<jelly-home> ili, nedovrag, da ljudi imaju vlasnistvo nad DTK koje su placali samodoprinosima + jos 2-3k DEM za spajanje
<dodobas> nedovrag
<vileni> mi platili 1000dem, '94
<vileni> sto je bila uobicajena cijena
<vileni> problem je sto su nas prikljucili 4 godine kasnije, kad je bilo 600kn :D
<jelly-home> u vjetar
<jelly-home> ma joj, bolje da ne razmisljam o tome
<dodobas> jelly-home: popij pifo ili dva... :)
<jelly-home> ne smijem, lijecim se self-prescribed anithistaminicima :-)
<jelly-home> curi mi nos i svrbe me oci
<jelly-home> mozak na rezervi
<obruT> koji glupi raspored trajekata, za popizdit.. vidi se da su Dalmaticni... cemu linija rano u jutro kad moze u podne :P
<dodobas> a onda pojedi koji space-cake
<jelly-home> pojeo bi hash brownie kad bi bio legalan :-)
<jelly-home> space-cake nek ostane za rejvere, pardon, trancere na sljemenu
 * jelly-home nema pojma kaj je space cake
<jelly-home> hah. veli http://www.ictbusiness.info, Bandwidth Limit Exceeded -- The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.
<ravilov> dodobas, koliko je brz najsporiji flat?
<obruT> ravilov: kod kojeg providera ? sto ne bi brzina trebala biti odvojena od prometa ?
<ravilov> obruT, pa ne znam na kojem je operateru, samo me zanima sta tocno dobiva za te pare
<ravilov> obruT, <dodobas> sad sam na ~230 samo za telefon + najsporiji flat
<ravilov> ^ that
<vileni> na t-com je bilo 4mbit/256k do nedavno :)
<dodobas> ravilov: deklarirano 4096/512 .. realno 3800/128 :)
<vileni> ja imam deklarirano 16mbit/768k, i realno je toliko 90% vremena :)
<ravilov> interesting
<ravilov> ja imam 8mbit/?mbit, realno je blizu tome, i to za nekih 180 kn :p
<vileni> ovo je 145!
<ravilov> (ne znam koliki je up, 768k ili 1M ili tako nesto)
<dodobas> hebite se
<vileni> tj mislim da je definirano kao 12.5-16mbit
<ravilov> vileni, shutup, moj je veci od tvog!
<vileni> ravilov: neka, moj je siri
<ravilov> vileni, super, mozes se hvalit okolo da imas ugradjen cep :p
<vileni> ali kolega me presao gadno, ima doma 20/10 ili ako nesto
<vileni> amis optika
<ravilov> meni ovo sasvim dovoljno, osobno za moje potrebe ne vidim nikakav benefit od brze veze
<obruT> jebiga, moj kolega testira optiku i IADove i ima doma oko 200-400 Mbit/s... pedercina
<jelly-home> IAD mi zvuci previse kao IED
<obruT> ima optiku do sebe i nastancali mu profil na maksimum
<obruT> jelly-home :)
<ravilov> obruT, pa mora, kako ce inace testirat?
<ravilov> oh wait
<ravilov> digli mi brzinu!
<jelly-home> heh
<ravilov> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2679554683.png
 * weshmashian ima nestoMbit upload / nesto nesto download
<jelly-home> jebes 20:1 omjer
<jelly-home> vec je 10:1 bilo knap 
<weshmashian> makar brijem da mi poceo router crkavat
<weshmashian> cek, ko se ono sa iskonom zajebajijo oko rutera nedavno?
<ravilov> weshmashian, sigurno dosao virus gore koji cucla bandwidth i kopira ga u /dev/null
<vileni> ja samo modem imam njihov, a routere mogu birati :)
<weshmashian> ravilov: zasigurno!
 * jelly-home imao 12/1Mbps u proslom stanu i lagano zali
 * obruT sirotinja http://www.speedtest.net/result/2679557480.png
<ravilov> najsmjesnije mi bilo kad je cura prije nesto mjeseci kupila novi mob (4G naravno), veza bila brza od kucnog wifi
<jelly-home> 1Mbps uploada je taman za VNC i RDP vrtit a da nije grozno sporo
<ravilov> obruT, gdje ti ono radis?!
<weshmashian> men' u zadnje vrijeme najbitnije da mi ssh ne lagira okolo i ja hepi
<jelly-home> ravilov: cak i na 3G dobis 2-3Mbps u oba smjera
<obruT> ravilov: to se i ja pitam :P
<jelly-home> 3Mbps uploada mi dsl ili cable nece dati u .hr jos 5 godina :-|
<dodobas> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2679559867.png
<weshmashian> jelly-home: reko bi da si pesimist a onda se sjetih gdje radis.. :)
<obruT> dodobas: ajd, nisam najgori :)
<ravilov> obruT, kako nisi?
<ravilov> a ne, cek
<ravilov> pobrkali mi se tabovi
<ravilov> prespor mi net valjda :p
<weshmashian> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2679564712.png
<jelly-home> weshmashian: mda; kabelski provideri sa svojom infrastrukturom barem bi mogli otvorit malo pipu; samo se bojim da rade grozni oversell da bi opce mogli bili ikako isplativi
<dodobas> obruT: da ne kazem kako upload od 0.3mbita... nije odrziv... pukne veza
<ravilov> weshmashian, jel to poslovna veza? to je diskvalificirano :p
<dodobas> 10kb jos radi..
<weshmashian> ravilov: eh sad... :)
<dodobas> weshmashian: a cek da sutra dodjem na faks...
<jelly-home> dodobas: ugh, sugavo
<jelly-home> hm
<weshmashian> al' prvi put cujem za 'omonia d.o.o.'
<ravilov> weshmashian, racuna se samo ako ti sam placas tu vezu
<ravilov> ako je placa firma, onda nije tvoja :p
<jelly-home> mogao bi si slozit asimetricno routanje, imam vps u .de, download picim po dsl-u ili kablu, upload po 3G CARNet sticku
<jelly-home> to bi radilo ok
<weshmashian> ravilov: meh, tak mi svejedno, nije da (pretjerano) silujem lajnu :)
<dodobas> bas to... meni je ok... i necu izaci na referendum....
<dodobas> mi koji patimo... BMK za vas... nisam i necu biti solidaran s vama
<jelly-home> oni koji se bune i imaju reklamu da povuku dovoljno ljudi, bune se iz krivih (ekonomski neodrzivih) razloga
<jelly-home> ie. sindikati zaposlenih u drzavnoj upravi
<dodobas> w to ce biti farsa :)
<jelly-home> "zadrzite radna mjesta" bullshit; bolje preeducirajte 50% baba sa saltera, raznih agencija, odvratno sporog sudstva da rade nesto korisno
<jelly-home> no takvi nisu blesavi i opstruirat ce svaki pokusaj da se njihova radna mjesta poniste boljim workflowom i shell skriptama :-|
<obruT> na htv1 je jeben film :)
<jelly-home> *groan*
<vileni> ma sta to puca
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-01
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jucer je u 01:21 Marty McFly stigao dok je iz 1985. putovao u buducnost... da ga nije slucajno tko vidio? :D
<jelly-home> kriva buducnost... kod nas jos nema hoverboardova
<obruT> kak to mislis nema ? :)
<dodobas> oink oink
<jelly-home> hello miss piggy
<vileni> sta nije scena iz buducnosti u 2015? ili ima jos neka
<jelly-home> ma je, ni vlado ni ja ne znamo zbrajati
<dodobas> ste vidjeli... https://blog.mozilla.org/services/2013/04/30/introducing-heka/
<weshmashian> mornin'
<vileni> ma te fotke stalno fotoshopiraju, vec 2 godine ocekujmo martya
<Vlado9A3CY> na digitalnim instrumentima pise jucerasnji datum :) ... http://vzugcic.net.amis.hr/images/mcfly.jpg
<vileni> http://badwilf.co.uk/?p=4133
<vileni> i komentar je na fb da je putovao 30 godina u proslost, i 30 u buducnost :)
<Vlado9A3CY> idem si suncobran u dvorisce postavit', mozda bi zatreba u ovih 5 dana kaj cu biti doma... see you all later ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> *mozda mi zatreba
<vzugcic> SilverSpace, zajasi bicikl i dopedali se do N. Brestja po one dvije lampe kaj te kod mene cekaju :)
<vileni>  http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/osoblje-se-masovno-razboljelo-croatia-airlines-morala-otkazati-3-leta---284632.html
<SilverSpace> vzugcic: bome ja i zaboravio na to pun kufer posla doma po stanu
<vzugcic> Ma okay, ali kad se sjetis javi se i dojdi po to :)
<vzugcic> ovih sam dana uglavnom doma, pa svrati na kavu
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi budemo se culi sutra 
<vzugcic> moze, doma sam...
<SilverSpace> kad ti vise pase prije ili poslje podne
<vzugcic> Kad god hoces, moze i prije podne, mozda cak i bolje, ali svejedno mi je zapravo
<SilverSpace> mrzim windoze 
<SilverSpace> frendu se par puta sruse na dan poplavi ekran i sad kod mene gnjavim ga od jutra ni jednom
<SilverSpace> sve testove zive i nezive prode i nis 
<vzugcic> tak i mene zeza jedan (srecom nevazan, stari i znucani) komp :) ...
<vzugcic> i dosao sam do zakljucka da je u pitanju neka hardverska greska ...
<vzugcic> procesori se ne pregrijavaju, memtest ne javlja gresku, naponi su dobri ...
<vzugcic> i bilo koji OS, smrzne se nakon najvise 30 minuta
<vzugcic> Za takve kvarove je najbolje kupiti novi komp :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ajme koja perverzija, uspio sam u freedos-u instalirati dillo browser, driver za mreznu karticu i spojiti se na net :) ... jos samo da najdem neki irc klijent :D
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-02
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> http://www.flickr.com/photos/95251755@N08/8674549199/in/photostream/
<ivoks> madr ruša
<dodobas> oink pink
<BotaniCar|2> jutro, junacine 
<dodobas> ivoks: sto je to ?
<ivoks> dodobas: reklame za ubuntu po rusiji :)
<ivoks> tocnije, dell i ubuntu
<ivoks> ima ih i po ukrajini
<dodobas> ahaaa
<dodobas> prvo mi je pala na pamet... vulkanski pepeo na cesti/autima... :D
<ivoks> je, ocajno izgleda
<ivoks> previse prasine
<budz0r> jutro
<dodobas> kad bacis oko na druge slike... skoto ko u Indiji :)
<dodobas> plakati su jedini izvor boje ... :/
 * ivoks jucer konacno provukao kablove ispod sokla
<ivoks> jos je ostao jedan kabl za ugurati i pod ce biti prazan :)
<BotaniCar|2> Nemres ostaviti linux 5 dana bez nadzora, odmah te doceka 28 nadogradnji .. i oce reboot, kaj se powindowsashilo sve .. 
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: a oce to nekad
<BotaniCar|2> where nekad == uvijek :)
<dodobas> 0 row returned :)
<BotaniCar|2> :D 
<BotaniCar|2> yu'z a funny :=)
<dodobas> meez spelling bad
<BotaniCar|2> Iza truth
<BotaniCar|2> 'el bio tko na prosvjedima, ili ste imali kaj pametnije za delati ? 
<dodobas> pametnije.... cijeli dan pisao kod... otisao se voziti na bicilku... opusio se... laganini
<BotaniCar|2> Milina :) Mi-li-na! Vezano, koliki je rizik da se samoinvalidiram kupnjom bicikla u kauflandu ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Ocupitat' , su zaista toliko losi ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: Luka ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: ovisi za sto ce ti bike...
<dodobas> ako je to napraviti 2 kruga oko Jaruna... godisnje...
<dodobas> onda je ok :)
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: za dnevnu 2km voznju do ducana, i navazanje klinca po kvartu vikendom 
<dodobas> inace ... 2-3k kn se kupi stvarno pristojan bicikl
<dodobas> jedan moj frend je dobio bicikl u Konzumu, jer je kupio karton mlijeka...
<BotaniCar|2> Pa ja brijem da je ( meni vidljiva) razlika izmedju jeftikanera i jebenog bajka samo u kilazi ( dunno ) 
<dodobas> taj je izdrzao pola kruga oko jaruna
<BotaniCar|2> ahahha @ konzum :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: pa... kao da kupujes avto...
<dodobas> kaufland = polovni avto... (nikad neznas sto ces dobiti za paru koju dajes)
<vileni> nemoj te iz trgovackih centara
<dodobas> 2-3k dacia logan (sluzi svrsi, low maintainance, ali kad se pokvari, jefitniji je kupiti novi)
<vileni> uzas uzasni, placaju ih valjda 10eur komad ako naruce kontejner
<vileni> stari kupio jedan iz peveca, skoro se raspao kad sam sjeo na njega (poceo skripati, nikad nije prestao vise)
<dodobas> 3-6k srednja klasa EU ... (fino vozi, ok)
<dodobas> 6k-10k srednja klasa Japan ... (vozi isto fino, ali su bolji mehanicki dijelovi)
<vileni> sad su kupili nesto drugo slicno, razletili se lageri nakon mjesec dana
<dodobas> 10k+ ako vec kupujes porše, onda mozes i majbah...
<vileni> ma nemoj ga plasiti sa cijenama sad :)
<vileni> za povremenu voznju najjeftinija normalna marka je ok
<dodobas> pa rekao dacia...
<vileni> ma, iskreno i nisu ti neke usporedbe sa autima, ali nesmijem poceti jer se nemogu zaustaviti onda :)
<BotaniCar|2> Dobro je ,morao mi je neko pocetno stanje postaviti, sva neslaganja su dobrodosla :) 
<vileni> dodobas: ajd ovaj iskomentiraj, kolega bas gleda da uzme http://ciklus.hr/bicikli/matts-40-v-12
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: ma da se mislis cesce voziti i ozbiljnije, barem 3.5k za nesto solidno, ali za povremene voznje stvarno samo da nije iz trgovine koja prodaje kucanske potrepstine i slicno :)
<vileni> ja vozim 4-5 mjeseci godisnje na posao, polovnog capriolo
<vileni> sa najlosijom opremom
<vileni> do sad sam jedino morao pedale promijeniti, jer ne pazim previse kad skacem sa nogostupa a jos imam pristojnih ~90
<BotaniCar|2> E, da, jedno bitnije: di klincu kupiti kacigu i sjedalicu ( 2 godine, jel mu treba jos kaj , dok ga ja vozim ?) ?
<vileni> vjerojatno u bikeshopu nekom :) koji dio grada?
<vileni> ja znam za keindl, markoprojek, tčt, ciklocentar
<BotaniCar|2> dzubrava/sesvete/ebay
<vileni> e sesvete imaju onaj bikeshop kojemu se nikako sjetiti imena
<BotaniCar|2> Bum zguglal ,velis,u redu su 
<vileni> pa imaju 2 poslovnice, ja bio u onoj u rudesu i radili su servis na curinom biciklu, sve bilo ok
<dodobas> vileni: pa nije los... std alivio oprema
<vileni> dodobas: ide altus, acera, alivio, deore jel?
<dodobas> da
<vileni> jao, sad bih i ja taj :D
<dodobas> ima i shimano glavcine...
<vileni> sto u potpunosti negira dosadasnju ustedu na biciklu, te potencira gubitak na novom ako ga ukradu jer actually nesto vrijedi :)
<vileni> sad se samo parkiram pokraj neke kone, mogu ga i spagom zavezati :D
<dodobas> niti ne moras...
<BotaniCar|2> Velis, prije buju ti zic maznuli nego bajk :)
<dodobas> tako neki lik... dobih auto 14god star od roditelja na koristenje...
<dodobas> lagano probija hrdja na vratima...
<vileni> ma jao, koliko me dupe boli, nadam se da ce lopov probati sto duze to voziti
<dodobas> skripi... ono 14 god 300k km
<vileni> nikad vise nebi ukrao
<BotaniCar|2> O, sudbo kleta: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577727_644842845541999_143893513_n.jpg
<dodobas> i taj lik.... uuuu sad mozes srediti auto... ispolirati... ovo ovako , ono onako...
<dodobas> rekoh... zasto... pa da jos netko pomisli kako auto vrijedi...
<vileni> moj ima 22god, oko 212kkm (navodno), danas sam ga oprao jer kisa zabusava :)
<vileni> ali i da ga mijenjam, ne svidja mi se nijedan noviji auto razumne cijene
<dodobas> vileni: ja sam ovaj oprao... prije 2 tjedna... od... 10mj mislim :)
<dodobas> kisa... snjeg... tko ce to prat
<vileni> ma ja bi prao da ga koristim, ali u 3 tjedna 2 puta isao s njim
<vileni> i sad toliko peludi po njemu da je pozutio 
<vileni> onda lisce i sve
<vileni> i kisa samo razmaze to :)
<dodobas> tako je i kod mene... doduse sad cu 220km po vikendu
<vileni> a ja za vikend do delnica na rostilj :)
<vileni> kisni, sudeci po prognozi
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> o/ djes' SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> eto tujsam
<SilverSpace> oo ciklus konacno promjenio stranicu
<SilverSpace> tu sam ja svoj cube kupio 
<SilverSpace> lik je opicen 100%
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: mislim da je hafer.hr onaj u sesvetama
<BotaniCar|2> thx
<SilverSpace> u sesvetama prema dugom selu 
<SilverSpace> tam di je ona benzinska i praonica
<SilverSpace> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=45.8239&lon=16.12298&zoom=17&layers=C
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar|2> mounin mounin , weshmashian-san
<BotaniCar|2> http://eelslap.com/ !!!
<BotaniCar|2> beats mIRC-trout-slap  any time :) 
<vileni> super kako je tu pojam hitnog = sutra u 9
<vileni> ja bih predlozio recimo danas u 13:30
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> vruce sparno vani 
<SilverSpace> joj kaj mrzim linux przenje cd_a 
<SilverSpace> uvjek sjebe bar jedan cd
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ili kreiraj novu stranicu pod novim nazivom
<hbogner> krivi kanal
<BotaniCar|2> NSFW (contains food): http://i.imgur.com/5PeZ02S.jpg
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ostavi se ti FB :)
<BotaniCar|2> sunac mu , ovo nije s FB :D
<SilverSpace> kvaris mi apetit :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj, usti te glad kad se u blizini psuje. Ili ne volis tijesto ? 
<SilverSpace> upravo maznuo njoke sa vrhnjem i sparogama
<SilverSpace> pardon i gongozola
<hbogner> karta oko internatioanal-a se popunjava iz dana u dan kako tko uhvati vremena: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=45.7977&lon=15.97261&zoom=17&layers=M
<hbogner> ako vidite da nesto fali dolje desno je "add a note" opcija pa kliknite locirajte sto je probem i opisite
<vileni> birtije u kvartu su krivo poredane
<hbogner> oznaci di je koja onda
<vileni> ma, idem doma :)
<hbogner> ma ides do prvog portala, priznaj :D
<hbogner> joj kako obozavam kad za eki model laptopa daju drajvere samo za win8 i sad individualno trzaim drajvere za win7
<hbogner> a jesam nasao kanal na kojem cu se zalit :D
<BotaniCar|2> ceksec, pa kaj nije pola "win8" drivera unatrag kompatabilna ? Ili hoces reci da imas hardver ciji driveri spadaju u drugu polovicu ? 
<BotaniCar|2> da, /join ##windows , we have cooki.. well, we restart more often :) 
<SilverSpace> ja danas materijal pribavio sad samo treba vremena uhvatit i ideju realizirati 
<SilverSpace> zahvaljujem Vlado9A3CY na djelovima
<SilverSpace> i pricekati da jedan dio dode sa Dx
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=5319744&tool=&
<hbogner> samo win8 nudi
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, joj :) De odi na site, pogledaj konfiguraciju i samo skini driver za takvu mreznu i graficku, ovo ostalo ce ti doze same naci (imas dobru sansu da nadju sve, ali ziher je ziher )
<BotaniCar|2> usput, zakaj ne win8 ? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, to i radim, skidam drajvere pojedinacno sa drugih modela koji imaju istu opremu
<BotaniCar|2> I, da, tvrde po bugovim forumima da ti ovi driveri rade i s tim modelom: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?os=4063&lc=en&cc=emea_middle_east&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=5251300#N241 
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, nepitaj :D
<BotaniCar|2> Mudrica :) 
<BotaniCar|2> i, veli ekipa da sve ( na tom modelu koji spominjes) znacajno bolje radi na 8ici 
<hbogner> hmm, vidjet cemo jos
<SilverSpace> vzugcic: dan
<SilverSpace> bas gledam ram sdram 133 je to
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ops 
<vzugcic> hej ...
<vzugcic> SilverSpace: 
<vzugcic> tu sam... e da, to je to, ako ti je viska :)
<SilverSpace> imam dva keksa 
<SilverSpace> jedan je sigurno 256
<vzugcic> ma ako nista drugo, onda samo za probu ...
<vzugcic> ako nije problem
<SilverSpace> drugi nema papir ali meni se cini da je i on 256
<vzugcic> nema veze, vidjet ce se koliki je kad se stavi u slot :)
<SilverSpace> ma dobis ih meni sigurno vise nece trebati
<vzugcic> :)
<SilverSpace> imam i jedan od 32mb
<SilverSpace> :)
<vzugcic> jesi mozda sutra doma u neko doba? :)
<SilverSpace> budemo se ujutro dogovorili taki tak sam ti ja na bike ako kisa ne pada
<vzugcic> okay... podsjetit cu te ujutro :)
<SilverSpace> i zahvalan sam ti na ledicama sad nemam pojma koje bi stavio 
<vzugcic> ma hvala i tebi... sve 5 kaj se tice ledica :)
<SilverSpace> bude to sve skupa guba izgledalo 
<vzugcic> :)
<vzugcic> okay... i samo za info, poceo sam i ja konacno twittati :)
<vzugcic> iduci tjedan cu taj stari komp koji me zeza u dijelovima odnesti u firmu na ispuhivanje :) ...
<vzugcic> mozda se prasina negdje zavukla ...
<SilverSpace> vidi moj dumbus https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/DSC_0071.jpg
<vzugcic> a otvorit cu i napajac da vidim kak se poluvodici drze za lim :)
<vzugcic> eh, sad sam u konzoli u irrsi-ju... samo tren ...
<SilverSpace> aha :)
<vzugcic> hehe :) ...
<vzugcic> malo je mutno, ali dzumbus se vidi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vzugcic> idem bas i ja potraziti jednu svoju legendarnu fotku... ako je imam ovdje dostupnu... samo tren
<SilverSpace> i to je samo jedan dio dumbusa 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hm PC plocu izgleda nemam vjerojatno nekome dao a da se ne sijecam
<vzugcic> nije greda za plocu, sve 5 ... a evo fotke :) http://vzugcic.net.amis.hr/images/9a3cy.jpg
<vzugcic> pokusao sam sakriti dzumbus :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vzugcic> dzumbus je iza police :) ... ali bitno da se vide racunala (bez GUI-ja) i ostali (radio) uredjaji :)
<vzugcic> odoh u kucu prije nego me kisa potjera, a i vjetar nije vise bas neki ljetni :) ... see you all later ;)
<dodobas> oink oink
<Vlado9A3CY> u strahu su velike oci :)
<Vlado9A3CY_> testing
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-03
<Vlado9A3CY_> stari celeron 466MHz za sad jos uvijek radi izvan kucista :) ... i ako se pokaze da je kvaka u kucistu, zabit cu ga cavlima za zid... laku noc ;)
<dodobas> oink oink
<MmikeDOMA> Knji-knja-knjo
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pcs ili crmsh?
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: pa ti pricas...
<dodobas> OMG
<mmike> tja
<Mmike> jucer sam malo u autu bio, otrovao se, alkoholom ili hranom, tko ce znat' :)
<dodobas> pa sto ti bi da ides u auto ? :)
<Mmike> pa, velim
<Mmike> alkohol ili hrana :)
<Mmike> novi kelner
<budz0r> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> mornin'
<dodobas> d00dz
<vileni> jutro
<ivoks> Komentar od čelnice sindikata Suzane Artuković Vuksan nismo uspjeli dobiti, ali kako doznajemo, stjuardese su složne da nije riječ o bijelom štrajku i drže se priče da su bolesne.
<ivoks> ...
<vileni> apdejt mi instalira antivirus? 
<ivoks> kak znas da je made in china
<ivoks> Destination or Gateway should not same with the LAN subnet
<ivoks> svaki komentar je suvisan - http://www.hyllander.org/node/148
<dodobas> prekrasno :)
<ivoks> i fakat radi :)
<ivoks> doduse, mozes dodati samo jednu :)
<ivoks> rutu
<ivoks> to im je vjerojatno bio bug
<ivoks> nisu znali kako to rijesiti, pa su onemogucili :)
<MmikeT> tja
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> podan
<SilverSpace> krvavica
<SilverSpace> sunce
<hbogner> a mi ne rostiljamo, sramota
<hbogner> ti o suncu, sunce na kanal :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nema problema daj "samo" meso
<SilverSpace>  sunce2
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Rostilj, you say ? :) 
<vzugcic> i stara dobra tava je okay, nije bas rostilj nuzan :)
<SilverSpace> vzugcic: jel radi stroj 
<vzugcic> SilverSpace, izvadio sam ga iz kucista, poslagao na podu i sada izgleda radi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vzugcic> pustit cu ga cijeli dan, bas da vidim, a onda cu probati instalirati neku aktivnu distribuciju koju mogu apdejtati...
<SilverSpace> svasta 
<vzugcic> nemam pojma kaj je, mozda se MB nategne od kartica koje su stegnute vijcima, to sam vec imao slucaj ...
<SilverSpace> isto ko i laptop od frenda dva dana i nece se srusiti
<vzugcic> na komad iverice ga budem zabio cavlima ... kao ogledni primjerak :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vzugcic> probati cu MB postaviti izolirano od mase kucista a kartice cu podloziti prije nego ih stegnem vijcima, da mi ne natezu plocu
<SilverSpace> za sad ti onda ne treba ram :)
<vzugcic> pa za sad nije nuzno, mada bi mi dobrodosao :)
<vzugcic> ali nije znaci nista hitno... mozda jednom kad ces ici u ovom smjeru, ili vec nekako :)
<SilverSpace> danas sam dadilja pa ne znam dali cu stici 
<vzugcic> mi smo danas doma, ali zaista ne moras sad zbog toga ici biciklirati... hvala svejedno
<vzugcic> na tom starom celeronu jedino kaj nemam sada prikljuceno je floppy i opticki pogon... mada ne vjerujem da bi mi to radilo smetnju
<SilverSpace> a tko zna ne bi trebalo
<SilverSpace> mozda je kuciste i ja sam imao jedan slucaj slican dok nisam zamjenio kuciste svako malo se rusio windows
<vzugcic> da, moguce da mi savine plocu, pa se aktivira neki hladni lem kad sve dojde na radnu temperaturu :)
<vzugcic> odoh u kucu, vjetar nije bas ugodan... see you all later
<c466test> idem probati prikljuciti opticki pogon, bas me zivo interesira hoce li se smrznuti
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q87M1nzxwu4
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Like Magic! Turn Coke Into Water With OKO Filtration System, Views: 4252, Rating: 80.0%
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: si skuzio da je stavio samo onoliko cole koliko u sam filter stane, ne punu flajku , brijem da je laz
<MmikePOSO> Hoopla
<SilverSpace> opa MmikePOSO radi :)
<jelly-home> ima i drugih videa sa istim proizvodom
<SilverSpace> vzugcic: si doma 
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa djes' ljudino :) Tebe nema k'o ni Mmiketa :) 
<BotaniCar> Probao sam sky colu, nije losa 
<jelly-home> osim toga ak je iz svice, sigurno valja ;-) http://www.okoh2o.com/whatisoko.php
<jelly-home> nema me, na godisnjem sam, i bas se nasao razboliti kad sam vec uzeo godisnji
<BotaniCar> Sad bi ti okinuo ./pal, da mi se nije pred je'no dvije godine isto desilo 
<jelly-home> prvo tjedan dana alergije, pa sam se isao self-medicirati sa nekakvim claritinom, pa kad je alergija popustila lupila temperatura
<jelly-home> mislio sam prvo da taj antihistaminik ima nuspojave, a kad ono 39.3°C
<BotaniCar> Ne znam kaj ovi u hecneru delaju, u 3 dana im se tri puta promijenio RSAsig za backup server .. 
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj si ubro, viroza ili nekaj novo cirkulira ? 
<jelly-home> nemam pojma, imam samo temperaturu
<BotaniCar> taman da samo budes sjeban, a ne znas reci kaj ti je :) Milina .. 
<vzugcic> reci SilverSpace 
<BotaniCar> kak da grepam "\r" ( slash me jebe) ? "grep -rl --include=*.php "\r" /neki/path"   ne radi
<jelly-home> hm, zatvori ga u '' umjesto ""?
<BotaniCar> bas izguglah, hvala :) 
<jelly-home> nah, to isto nece radit
<jelly-home> koristi bashizam: $'\r' 
<BotaniCar> opet si korak ispred, taman sam mislio poceti psovati :) 
<BotaniCar> heh, ni to ne dela :) 
<BotaniCar> dela '\\r'
<jelly-home> meni radi unix2dos < .zshrc > .zshrc.dos; grep -l $'\r' .zshrc*
<BotaniCar> :-)
<igustin> BotaniCar: što u stvari želiš napraviti?
<BotaniCar> igustin: objesiti web developera za noge. 
<jelly-home> naći sve DOSaste fajlove?
<BotaniCar> igustin: frajer je u 34576 phpusa nagurao \r\n , pa sad krpam ; odradio sam vec
<BotaniCar> amavis mi se bunio kad je trebao prozvakati to 
<jelly-home> a ček, ti tražiš string, backslash r ?
<BotaniCar> http://bugs.debian.org/release-critical/ << nebum nikad novi debian docekal 
<BotaniCar> jelly:  "\r" sam trazio , da 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ovaj vikend
<BotaniCar> jelly-home:  ovo "Total number of release-critical bugs: 1614" nema veze ?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: to ja ne čitam kao string od dva znaka ;-)
<igustin> BotaniCar: tr je tvoj frend
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: istina, nespretno sam pitao 
<igustin> ili dos2unix ili awk
<BotaniCar> igustin: vec odradjeno 
<jelly-home> Number concerning the next release: 8
 * BotaniCar trlja ruke
<jelly-home> igustin: no, on je tražio doslovno char[] = {'\\', 'r'}
<igustin> znam, zato sam ga i pitao što u stvari želi ;)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ovaj release upgrade ce biti dosta problematican
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: /msg dpkg squeeze->wheezy failures
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: pricaj ? 
<BotaniCar> o0o0o 
<jelly-home> neke stvari s aptom nisu rijesene; mozda je bolje prvo upgradeati apt i dpkg, pa onda ostalo (vidi tocku (c))
<BotaniCar> Krasno, meni je pol trenutnog  OSa iz backportsa , brijem da ce mi upgrade trajati deceniju :) 
<jelly-home> al brijem da ce cesce trga na radnim stanicama za gnometom i hrpom smeca nego na serverima
<BotaniCar> Server (ovaj jedan jadan kaj imam na debianu) se bu strpil s nadogradnjom, ali moja stanica ne moze cekati ! :) 
<jelly-home> stanicu mozes vec danas upgradeat ak nemas drugog posla do kraja radnog dana ;-)
<jelly-home> NO WARRANTY
<jelly-home> naravno, ako koristis gnomu (2) ceka te 'djenje 
 * jelly-home gleda strumpfove ujutro
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: relevantni apt bugovi su prvi na http://bugs.debian.org/release-critical/other/testing.html
<BotaniCar> jelly: imat cu svoj lokalni set problema prije nego uopce dodjem do toga :) divljao sam po ovoj instalaciji, sad imam greske poput "insserv: Max recursions depth 99 reached" :) 
<BotaniCar> ( ovo mi je cisco vpn agent donio ) :)
<jelly-home> kaj ce ti to, koristi vpnc
<BotaniCar> htio sam probati kak radi (nikak) 
<BotaniCar> Vidim da mi vec kod apt-get upgrade gnoma daje cudesa :) 
<BotaniCar> bolje da ovu kantu vise nikad ne rebootam ili se logoutam , jelda ? 
<BotaniCar> ho, apt-get upgrade je prosao ,sad dist-upgrade , 2 gige mora povuci :) 
<MmikePOSO> em ti srce
<jelly-home> http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2936#comic
<BotaniCar> hehe
<ravilov> jel ima tu tko iskustva sa coolerima i termalnim pastama i slicnim?
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ponesto, kaj delas ? 
<ravilov> jesi kad vidio da umjesto paste izmedju CPU i coolera stoji neka kao spuzva?
<vileni> sive boje ili?
<ravilov> raznih boja
<ravilov> ali da, cesto bude sive
<ravilov> nekad nije spuzva nego kao neki plastelin
<vileni> e to
<vileni> taj sto izgleda kao plastelin sivi, to je normalno :)
<ravilov> a nekad je bas ko spuzvasta naljepnica
<SilverSpace> uh rucak fritaja 
<vileni> u narodu poznat kao zvakaca
<ravilov> vileni, da znam, ali recimo da to sad ode, tj. ne provodi vise dobro
<ravilov> kako to zamijeniti? gdje to nabaviti?
<vileni> pa bilokoju termalnu pastu
<ravilov> pretpostavljam kad je taj plastelin/spuzva, to znaci da je razmak izmedju CPU i coolera prevelik za obicnu pastu
<BotaniCar> tocno
<ravilov> i sta onda?
<BotaniCar> i, ne znam di ima te "zvake"
<vileni> pa neznam, ja svugdje mijenjam to sa obicnom pastom, i nisam imao problema
<ravilov> ovo je laptop, mozda malo "kriticnije" :)
<vileni> stovise, temperatura se smanji u vecini slucajeva
<SilverSpace> rpi u kucistu se zagrije za 10° i to u poluotvorenom donja i gornja strana i jos imaju rupe
<vileni> ravilov: 10ak laptopa sam tako radio
<SilverSpace> koliko se zagrije onda u zatvoremom 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, rpi?
<ravilov> vileni, aha, onda ok
<ravilov> imam neke paste doma, probat cu onda s tim
<vileni> u njima smanjim temperaturu za 30-35 stupnjeva kad iscupam tepih na ventilatoru i stavim pastu :)
<ravilov> lol
<vileni> a svi imaju tepih na ventilatoru
<SilverSpace> ravilov: raspberry pi
<ravilov> tepih sam vec davno pocistio, to odrzavam solidno tao da ga ni nema puno
<ravilov> SilverSpace, aaa
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ali rpi ima pasivno hladjenje, ne?
<ravilov> vileni, kakvu pastu imas?
<ravilov> tu kod mene na poslu koriste neku srebrno-sivu, ali ja tu nemam, imam samo neku bijelu
<SilverSpace> ravilov: tj. nema ni pasivnog goli chip ako sam ne stavis
<ravilov> aha, jos bolje
<vileni> ravilov: coolink neki
<vileni> arctic ima solidne
<ravilov> vileni, hmm ok
<vileni> ovaj coolink mi ne ulijeva previse povjerenja, ali radi
<ravilov> ja imam neku bijelu mislim da no-name, kupio jednom davno u chipoteci
<ravilov> valjda neka genericka
<SilverSpace> isplati ti se dobru pastu kupiti 
<vileni> da
<SilverSpace> zna i do 5° skinut
<vileni> ove starije, tko zna da li to jos radi kako treba :)
<ravilov> da, ova bijela nekad zna bit cudna
<vileni> skine ona i po 30 stupnjeva ako zamjenjuje stvrdnuti plastelin :D
<ravilov> na jednom lapu mi se desilo da se cak pri radu razlije jer valjda na visokim temp postane tekuca :D
<SilverSpace> vileni: o to da :)
<ravilov> gdje ima za nabavit solidne paste i koliko to moze bit otprilike?
<ravilov> nisam bas pi parama :/
<jelly-home> ravilov: al za takve stvari ne koristis pastu nego ljepilo koje nije elektricno vodljivo
<ravilov> ufff
<ravilov> koristio sam prije neko termalno ljepilo
<ravilov> imam losa iskustva s tim :(
<ravilov> evo bas gledam, ovi kod mene koriste nesto sto se zove...
<vileni> ima u linksu toga na izbor
<jelly-home> pojma, ja sam uzeo arctic MX-2 za graficku
<ravilov> SPIRE SP-700/0.5G
<vileni> ljepila se obicno trose za graficke :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?option=katList&id_kategorija=05091215&naziv=termalne-paste-ljepila
<jelly-home> (to je bilo prvo za koje sam nasao potvrdu na netu da nije el. vodljivo)
<ravilov> vileni, u laptopu je CPU i GPU obicno pod istim coolerom :p
<vileni> ravilov: znam :) ali nebih lijepio to u svakom slucaju
<ravilov> vileni, ja jesam u jednom proslom laptopu... odtud lose iskustvo
<ravilov> nije pomoglo koliko sam htio, a kasnije vise nisam mogao razdvojiti
<vileni> ja sam lijepio na grafickoj pasivne kulere
<vileni> to je radilo ok
<ravilov> a to ajde
<jelly-home> dunno, ovaj za spire pise "silver", to mi je automatski los znak ;-)
<ravilov> ali to meni uvijek dodje vec slijepljeno i nikad mi se jos nije razdvojilo
<vileni> silver je zbog boje
<vileni> meni je silver drazi od bijelih :)
<jelly-home> a boja je tak bitna...
<vileni> pa nisam rekao da je bitna
<vileni> iako, reci to nekoj curi
<vileni> :D
<ravilov> da, mislim da necu uzimat nista iz linksa, nemaju pink :p
<jelly-home> uglavnom, ne pise eksplicitno da nije el. vodljivo
<ravilov> a nista, vjerojatno cu otic tamo i raspitat se, u nadi da koliko-toliko znaju sta prodaju
<ravilov> (nada umire zadnja, jel)
<jelly-home> pazi, nada je kurva
<ravilov> jelly-home, znaci ta MX-2 definitivno skida temp i nije vodljiva?
<jelly-home> da
<ravilov> (zasto je zapravo bitno da nije vodljiva?)
<jelly-home> ... ozbiljno?
<ravilov> pa ono...
<ravilov> mozda zbog statickog? :)
<ravilov> zasto onda uopce prodaju paste koje jesu vodljive?
<jelly-home> ak imas hrpu komponenti uz chip, ak se razlije sa strane...
<ravilov> sta se paste hoce razlijevat tako? ja mislio da to samo moja losa
<jelly-home> pa mozda nece, al mozda stavis previse 
<BotaniCar> ovo zadnje si dobro pitao ravilov, brijem da je u pitanju trosak proizvodnje 
<jelly-home> za cpu je manje bitno; za GPU ili nesto tipa rpi, imas druge komponente jako blizu povrsine na koju ide pasta
<ravilov> hm, ok
<ravilov> ima smisla
<vileni> pa zaprvo jedan od vecih problema je kad se stavi previse paste
<BotaniCar> vileni: to svaki put kad perem zube napravim ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<ravilov> vileni, da, to bi meni ovdje mogao biti problem, obzirom da trebam zamijenit chunk plastelina, vjerojatno mi treba vise paste... ali kako da znam sta je dovoljno a ne previse?
<vileni> BotaniCar: a jos bolje kad se okrenes, i padne ti sa cetkice u umivaonik a ni ne skuzis
<jelly-home> stavis pa skines opet ;-)
<ravilov> right :p
<vileni> ravilov: minimalno, samo da se pokrije dodirna povrsina tankim slojem
<ravilov> vileni, ali razmak do coolera..?
<vileni> najvjerojatnije ga nece biti
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> ok onda
<vileni> koji je laptop u pitanju?
<ravilov> T60
<BotaniCar> ravilov: vrlo je vjerojatno da ce ti pasta pokriti zazor , taj plastelin se pun Q stisne, uopce ne znam zakaj proizvodjaci to trose umjesto paste
 * jelly-home gleda kak zamijeniti cooler ili samo fan na grafulji, originalni fan steka a grafulja se sa pasivom grije na +80
<ravilov> BotaniCar, vjerojatno jer nije messy ko pasta
<vileni> zadnje sam ibm neki podmazivao, i uredno kad sam stegnuo nije se moglo pritisnitu vise
<vileni> znaci nije bilo lufta
<ravilov> onda ok
<vileni> a na hp-ima uredno to radim vec dugo
<ravilov> a istina, sjecam se da kad sam skidao cooler, da je plastelin bio jako tanak u pravokutnom obliku chipa :p
<vileni> da
<SilverSpace> najprije stavis kap i to utrljas na cooler da ti popuni pore sa zrakom 
<SilverSpace> tako i na proc
<ravilov> jelly-home, ja sam svojevremeno imao stroj sa nVidia TNT-2, pola zivotnog vijeka je provela sa zapecenim coolerom (nije se vrtio fan) a ja to nisam ni znao :D
<vileni> sto je i bolje, posto ti mali ventilatori znaju biti glasni :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ajme, a da i CPU-u i cooleru platim masera? :p
<jelly-home> ravilov: pa moja je sad tako, jes da je jeftina ali opet ne bih je bas przio ak ne moram
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :)
<ravilov> jelly-home, poanta je da ja to nisam ni skuzio pri radu, znaci da cooling i nije bio bas jako nuzan :p
<jelly-home> ravilov: pa nisam ni ja, dok nisam pogledao na nvidia-settings
<SilverSpace> CPU current Temperature: temp=47.1'C
<SilverSpace> rpi
<ravilov> SilverSpace, CPU temperature: 60.0°C
<ravilov> GPU temperature: 66.0°C
 * ravilov misli da je to ipak malo previse
<vileni> ovo je ispodprosjecno zastopano http://goo.gl/tUEq8
<jelly-home> cpu current temp: [... /me proba prstom ...] oko 40
<ravilov> najbolji senzor na svijetu, jel?
<jelly-home> kad kineski arm nema svoj senzor
<ravilov> vileni, pa to je super filter zraka, ne? :p
<SilverSpace> da tako se popne i na rpi ako pretrazujem na xbmc ali kad gledam padne temp vjerojatno preuzme graficki chip
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa se onda GPU pocne pregrijavat?
<jelly-home> codec chipovi ne trose puno 
<jelly-home> i ne griju puno
<SilverSpace> ravilov: vis mogo bi izmjeriti koji se chip grije imam IR mjerac temp..
<ravilov> dovraga
<BotaniCar> kak ce mi sad nadogradnja implodirati jer bum ostal bez mjesta na disku .. 
<ravilov> izgleda da se ovaj lap toliko grije da me sad cpufreq zakljucao na max 1.2 GHz
<ravilov> (proc inace ide do 2 GHz)
<vileni> t7100 mozda?
<ravilov> T7200
<SilverSpace> 46 mjereno na pasivni hladnjak
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sad skini hladnjak pa mjeri opet :p
<vileni> imam t7100 (ili 7200) u jednom
<vileni> i dosta se taj grije bez obzira na pastu :)
<ravilov> vileni, ali nije tako bilo prije
<ravilov> znalo je bit da u normalnom radu ne prelazi 45
<ravilov> u prosjeku je bilo 30-35
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/1ue2cd
<ravilov> to nije case, to je podloga :p
<SilverSpace> ravilov: znam da je bez njega bilo 6° visa i nakon opterecenja islo je preko 60
<SilverSpace> ima i odozgora pogledaj druge slike
<ravilov> a, onda ok
<ravilov> uf
<SilverSpace> mada arm me ne zabrinjava uopce 
<ravilov> krivo sam rekao
<ravilov> sad sam nasao svoj stari thread na jednom forumu
<SilverSpace> kad u mobu moze raditi onda moze i ovako 
<ravilov> apparently uvijek je bilo negdje 50-55
<ravilov> ha, i mobovi se znaju pregrijavat
<vileni> ijao, ovaj mi ocitava 85 stupnjeva
<vileni> na 8530w
<ravilov> to normalno?
<vileni> ni blizu
<ravilov> jel to onaj s tepihom?
<vileni> neznam, ovog sam danas dobio na koristenje
<ravilov> jos bolje pitanje
<ravilov> jel ima taj uopce cooler?
<ravilov> cura je prije imala netbook koji se cesto znao potpuno smrznut a ponekad te i opec po ruci
<vileni> sad cu ga ici rastavljati, samo da nadjem manual
<ravilov> jer nije imao fan, samo pasivni cooler
<ravilov> (atom neki)
<ravilov> vileni, sta ti za cekic treba manual?!
<jelly-home> vileni: 8530w... stari amd cpu?
<vileni> nije amd nikad bio u w seriji :)
<vileni> t9600
<jelly-home> aha, stari intel cpu i diskretna graficka
<jelly-home> svaki notebook koji sam vidio sa diskretnom nvidijom se grijao... al vidio sam ukupno 2
<ravilov> imam ja doma i7 sa diskretnom nvidiom i ne grije se prakticki uopce
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/razocarani-prvi-kupci-galaxyja-s4--pola-memorije/123604.aspx
<ravilov> ovaj T60 je sa AMD btw
<SilverSpace> ha vidi vraga
<vileni> sve zavisi koja je serija
<vileni> ovaj nebi trebao biti na 65+ sigurno u idleu
<jelly-home> ravilov: to je novije, nvidija je bitno poboljsala potrosnju u idle modu
<ravilov> SilverSpace, nista cudno, kad vendori trpaju beskoristan bloatware
<ravilov> jelly-home, da, to je noviji lap
<vileni> ima vec cyanogenmod za s4 koliko sam vidio :)
<ravilov> samo za exynos (I think)
<ravilov> nema za octa
<vileni> koji je na nasem trzistu
<ravilov> navodno
<ravilov> ugl, CM ima (ili ce imati) sluzbenu podrsku samo za US model
<ravilov> dakle onaj sa LTE
<SilverSpace> ja sam taman skupljao pare za neki bolji mob ali sad ce mi to sve oticu u centralno grijanje jer mi je negdje u podu pustila cijev 
<vileni> pa trebao bi i kod nas doci lte?
<vileni> sljedeci mob bi mi trebao vec imati to :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sta te ne moze grijat osjecaj da imas mrcinu od moba? :p
<SilverSpace> u biti htio sam si note uzeti
<ravilov> vileni, sta ima veze, tu kod nas nema LTE signala AFAIK?
<ravilov> ijao
<vileni> ravilov: pa ima
<vileni> iako samo u vecim gradovima zasad
 * ravilov -u je neprihvatljivo bilo sta sto ne stane ugodno u jednu ruku zvati mobitelom :)
<ravilov> namely, bilo sta na cemu se ne moze ugodno tipkati JEDNIM palcem
<ravilov> dakle bilo sta preko 4"-4.5"
<vileni> 4.3 je taman
<vileni> ali ja bih 5" barem
<ravilov> cura je imala HOX jedno vrijeme, to je jednostavno preveliko
<ravilov> zamijenila ga je za manji mob
<ravilov> moguce jedina osoba u povijesti da mijenja za manji :p
<SilverSpace> ravilov: lol neka od velicine glava ne boli 
<jelly-home> ali boli ruka
<ravilov> pa da
<ravilov> ona ga je drzala zakljucanog u portrait zato da moze komforno koristit on-screen keyboard
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ne drkaj onda previse :)
<ravilov> u landscape cak i sa oba palca brzo je zabolile ruke
<ravilov> evo bas gledam, ja trenutno imam 4", ona ima 4.5"
<ravilov> i to je to, granica prihvatljivosti
<SilverSpace> hm nis ispod 5"
<SilverSpace> uvjek mi je sve premalo 
<SilverSpace> uvijek*
<BotaniCar> Skuham kavu.
<BotaniCar> Pospremim posude s kavom i secerom u ormaric, s njima spremim i salicu s kavom.
<BotaniCar> 10 minuta trazim kavu po cijelom uredu.
<ravilov> psmtr
<ravilov> sad sam vidio
<ravilov> ove MX-2 paste niti nemaju trenutno na lageru
<Vlado9A3CY> ravilov, imam ja one klasicne bijele paste za montazu poluvodica na rashladno tijelo... evo upravo je koristim za jedan stari komp...
<jelly-home> ravilov: mozda sam ja uzeo zadnju, morali su kopat po skladistu da je nadju
<BotaniCar> reminder to self: apt-get clean prije neg ides delati nadogradnju, mulac; nemas diska 
<ravilov> jelly-home, sram te bilo!
<ravilov> Vlado9A3CY, takvu imam i ja, ta nije dobra za CPU/GPU
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: kaj, nisi imao drugog posla? :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: a kaj, ovo se iovak samo vrtilo, trebal sam 3x nekaj utipkati ( 2/3 zato kaj sam si tweakanjem podmetnul pusku ) 
<BotaniCar> proslo je fakat u redu, samo da gnomu dovedem u red, a i ona je banana ( mislim bar) jer mi grafiku virtualbox provajda
<BotaniCar> apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, gotovo
<jelly-home> ah, virtualka
<BotaniCar> ae
<BotaniCar> brijem da bi mi sve proslo k'o po loju da imam ovu srechu i pravu kantu :) 
<MmikePOSO> BotaniCar, ides pivat?
<BotaniCar> kad/di ? Idem fushat nakon posla 
<MmikePOSO> BotaniCar, nije te glava zvao?
<BotaniCar> Netko me zivka zadnjih 15 minuta, ali se nemrem javit, na liniji sam poslom
<BotaniCar> enivej, ako ti se da relejat, kad i di idete pivkanit' ? Ja moram do Sv.Nedelje ,imam jedno 2-3h posla 
<jelly-home> huh, ovi Ninja Warrior su zanimljivi
 * jelly-home ne zna sto propusta u radno vrijeme
<dodobas> jelly-home: :)
<dodobas> a da vidis tek ninja ratnice :)
<jelly-home> ima i takvih
<jelly-home> zasto samo u japanu ima igre bez granica a ovdje vise ne
<jelly-home> ok, sad kad izlazi wheezy, mogao bih lagano upgradeati servere na lennyju
 * jelly-home vec vidi kak ce se joomle i pehapebebeji potrgati
<BotaniCar> eto, i gnomu sam poslozil .. jelly kak sad da neki bug isprovociram ? :D
<BotaniCar> "ulogiraj se"
<jelly-home> ak je upgrade prosao, svi preostali bugovi su nesto s cim ces morati ziviti sljedecih 2-3 godine..
<ivoks> kvragu i net.hr i njihov mail server
<ivoks> i centrum.cz
<jelly-home> heh
<jelly-home> ivoks: kaj sad
<ivoks> ma nis... koriste cehe za spam filter
<ivoks> a centrum.cz ne djeluje ozbiljno bas
<jelly-home> jok, cesi su im vlasnici
<jelly-home> to je stvarno njihov mail server
<MmikePOSO> ivoks, crmsh ili pcs?
<ivoks> MmikePOSO: ne koristim pacemaker vec neko vrijeme
<ivoks> MmikePOSO: zadnji put kad sam ga koristio bio je samo crm
<ivoks> ne znam sto su crmsh i pcs
<MmikePOSO> cmdline toolovi za konfiguriranje
<MmikePOSO> pcs cluster bla activate
<MmikePOSO> npr
<ivoks> prije je bio crm
<MmikePOSO> kuzim
<MmikePOSO> tja, ce da vidimo
<MmikePOSO> thnx
<ivoks> gdje je prije 'prije 6 mjeseci'
<MmikePOSO> oso, moram po zenu
<ivoks> gdje je prije = 'prije 6 mjeseci'
<MmikePOSO> ja sam zabrijao da je crmsh noviji
<MmikePOSO> a pcs stariji
<BotaniCar> MmikePOSO: kaj to nisu remote shellovi ? Da, mogu sluziti za cluster configuring 
<MmikePOSO> al' sad kad to velis, moda sam u krivu
<ivoks> jebte kakav dan
<MmikePOSO> BotaniCar, ne, koliko znam to su pacemaker-related brlje
<MmikePOSO> da
<ivoks> imao sam sastanke od 10:00 do 15:30
<ivoks> 5 i pol sati razgovaranja
<ivoks> za tri razlicite firme
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: kad idete pit ? 
<SilverSpace> https://www.icloud.com/
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/remote-desktop-google-hangouts/123609.aspx
<jelly-home> .seen hbogner
<datase> jelly-home: hbogner was last seen in #ubuntu-hr 8 hours, 2 minutes, and 34 seconds ago: <hbogner> ti o suncu, sunce na kanal :D
<ravilov> evo samo da javim stanje, nisam isao kupiti novu pastu, ipak mi se ne daju novci za to (kratak sam jako)
<ravilov> stavio sam ovu bijelu pastu sta sam imao doma i izgleda da je pomoglo
<ravilov> sad idle-a na oko 50 stupnjeva
<ravilov> (prije je bilo oko 60-65)
<ravilov> ugl vidjet cemo kako ce ovo raditi dugorocno, u svakom slucaju hvala svima koji su pomogli, bez sumnje cu vas gnjaviti i sljedeci put :p
<SilverSpace> ravilov: pa mora i ta bjela radit
<ivoks> jelly-home: koga da ubijem zbog toga sto net.hr koristi neki ceski centrum.cz spam blocker?
<ivoks> jelly-home: nitko drugi ne blokira mail osim net.hr
<ravilov> SilverSpace, bila mi je sumnjiva jer sam je davno bio koristio na drugom laptopu i to nije proslo dobro
<ravilov> ne znam u cemu je bila fora, ali nesto se valjda bilo silno pregrijalo i pasta se pretvorila u nekakvu tekucu kasu i iscurila sva van
<ravilov> ugl sto se tice CPU/GPU so far so good, ali ima druga jedna situacija
<ravilov> ispada da se relativno dosta grije i dolje desno, a tamo je disk...
<ravilov> ne znam jel to normalno
<SilverSpace> hm diskovi znaju biti znatno vruvi 
<SilverSpace> vruci*
<SilverSpace> meni je vise od svega koristilo sto sam stavio vent koji upuhuje
<ravilov> kaze da je disk trenutno na 43
<SilverSpace> to je normalno 
<ravilov> a onda dobro
<ravilov> naravno ako je to tocno
<SilverSpace> vidi za tvoj disk sto kaze google
<vzugcic> linux admin IQ test :) ... http://www.infoworld.com/t/linux/linux-admin-iq-test-066?source=fssr
<SilverSpace> vzugcic: jel radi strojcic
<vzugcic> a trenutno je update u tijeku ...
<vzugcic> instalacija je prosla okay ..
<vzugcic> smrznuo se ipak jednom... ali tek negdje oko 18h ..
<vzugcic> ne znam zasto ...
<vzugcic> ali eto ovaj update za sada ide okay
<vzugcic> :)
<SilverSpace> centos
<SilverSpace> bemti grah kak ga je stara dobro napravila
<Mmike> SilverSpace bemti grah kak ga je stara dobro napravila
<Mmike> jel' prdis? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne idemo pit, mislio sam da cete vi na pivo pa sam tijo se bacit
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne smijem ga jesti a pozderal sam tri tanjura :)
<Mmike> uh huh
<Mmike> gadno
<Mmike> ja tak nesmijem ljuto
<Mmike> ubiju me crijeva
<Mmike> (tanko crijevo)
<Mmike> al' tak volim, pa se tu i tamo 'nagradim' patnjom
<dodobas> Mmike: vid... http://www.toptal.com/python/how-i-made-porn-20x-more-efficient-with-python
<Mmike> dodobas, necu
<Mmike> nadam se nit da gazda nece vidjet
<dodobas> ma lik.... kombinacija python + c
<dodobas> vlastiti fladh stream server
<dodobas> flash
<SilverSpace> http://hot.net.hr/sexy/seks-na-eks/video-upoznajte-svijet-pornica-kroz-oci-pornozvijezdi
<Mmike> dodobas, da, mi FMS koristimo pun kufer
<Mmike> i, da, los je
<Mmike> al' se lako odrzava :)
<SilverSpace> meni odlicna Western sirija http://is.gd/9Ipcls
<vzugcic> SilverSpace, ovo je ona serija koju sam ti jucer spomenuo ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVbtHAZsSYs
<datase> vzugcic: Title: Flash Forward - ABC - Large trailer, Views: 23997, Rating: 93.684206%
<Vlado9A3CY> update jos uvijek u tijeku :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: nemoj slati vise od 9 mailova po transakciji, i nemoj otvarati vise od 2 paralelne konekcije prema njima
<jelly-home> ivoks: pretpostavljam da to znas podesiti
<hbogner> juk, google play store orpmjenio dizajn
<hbogner> losije, sporije, ruznije
<hbogner> moje osobno misljenje
<jelly-home> ivoks: eg. za postfix, http://jebo.me/pas/8
<hbogner> ivoks, taman se fulali danas, zvao te na kavu
<jelly-home> ivoks: prije toga, provjeri tocno razlog pucanja; mozda je nesto drugo
<Mmike> jelly-home, ti koristis chrome i confluence wiki?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, firefox i jiru
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> ok
<jelly-home> kad potrefis verziju, radi bolje s operom, ali upgradei opere to cesto strgaju
<Mmike> ma imam cudni chrome bug
<Mmike> pa sam htio da jos netko verificira
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ping
<hbogner> igustin, jos jedna korekcija, na opisu program je greska OpenStreetMap je jedna rijec
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ne ovo je ta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0vy5xTzC8M
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: the 4400 s01e01 part 1, Views: 93780, Rating: 98.04878%
<hbogner> dodano na http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Current_events
<Vlado9A3CY> da, gledao sam jucer te neke trailere... interesantno :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-04
<ivoks> jelly-home: iskreno, zaboli me... rijec je o tome da niti jedan mail ne prodje
<ivoks> jelly-home: zbog 'lose reputacije' - sto je ok, ali onda daj link di se moze razgovarati s covjekom
<ivoks> jelly-home: btw, postmaster@net.hr ne postoji - onak, big fail.
<ivoks> kakvo je ovo debilno objasnjenje:
<ivoks> (delivery temporarily suspended: host migration-pool-hr2.centrum.cz[46.255.224.55] refused to talk to me: 554-mx.centrum.cz 554 Your access to this mail system has been rejected due to the sending MTA's poor reputation. If you believe that this failure is in error, please contact the intended recipient via alternate means.)
<ivoks> sramota
<ivoks> nego...
<ivoks> Final-Recipient: rfc822; postmaster@net.hr
<ivoks> Action: failed
<ivoks> Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; Mailbox is full
<ivoks> kakve kreteni
<Vlado9A3CY> volim Hrvatsku :D
<MmikeDOMA> ja volim ruby developere
<MmikeDOMA> 1.9.1 ne valja, treba 1.9.3
<MmikeDOMA> a ak oces metnit 1.9.3 onda se sve potrga :)
<ivoks> rekao sam da vise necu htc...
<ivoks> ali cini mi se kako je htc one bolje od s4
<ivoks> koliko typoa
<ivoks> Final-Recipient: rfc822; abuse@net.hr
<ivoks> Diagnostic-Code: X-Postfix; Mailbox is full
<ivoks> issss kakvi debili
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> zasto ljudi misle da su android aplikacije podleznije crackingu od apple aplikacija
<ivoks> podleznije crackingu :)
<MmikeDOMA> manja kontrola od strane googleta
<MmikeDOMA> i vise sranja dolazi na market
<MmikeDOMA> Treba napraviti 'distru' za mobitel. Imas minimal install (ala cigan-mod) i onda sve instaliras putem nekog package manageratora, zaobilazis google play, i to sv e:)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/zgrada-sluzbenog-glasila-komunisticke-partije-postala-predmetom-ismijavanja-u-kini-zbog-svog-neobicnog-oblika/675996.aspx
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: zvuci kao ubuntu phone :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks,  :)
<MmikeDOMA> mene samo strah da ce taj ubuntu phone biti bloated
<MmikeDOMA> sa hrpom amazon searcheva/lenseva/pizdi-materinih
<MmikeDOMA> treba nesto k'o debian, slim'n'slick
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/HTC-One-Factory-Unlocked-International/dp/B00BR16MJE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367653174&sr=8-1&keywords=htc+one+international
<MmikeDOMA> kad smo vec kod debiana, jelly, zasto je ftp.hr.debian.org tako spor
<ivoks> ozbiljno razmisljam...
<ivoks> hrpom amazon searcheva/lenseva?
<ivoks> valjda moze biti samo jedan amazon lens :)
<MmikeDOMA> mah, neznam, po meni se ubuntu/canonical tu srozao maksimalno
<MmikeDOMA> jebate, oces ruby1.9 i dobijes emacs
<MmikeDOMA> wtf
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: zbog lensova?
<ivoks> pa lens je samo plugin za dash koji omogucava trazenje
<ivoks> ne mora (i 99% nije) biti za amazon :)
<ivoks> u biti, niti jedan nije za amazon
<MmikeDOMA> da
<SilverSpace> bar to sve lako ubijes
<MmikeDOMA> ne ulazim u to dal' je (nekome) korisno i dal' to zeli
<MmikeDOMA> al' je lose sto je po defaultu upaljeno
<MmikeDOMA> i nacickano
<MmikeDOMA> k'o windowsi
<MmikeDOMA> instaliras i onda moras pol sata micati stvari koje ne zelis
<MmikeDOMA> zato me malo 'strah' ubuntu phonea
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> gledam ovaj samsung, preko 50% aplikacija koje sam dobio su smeca koja ne koristim
<MmikeDOMA> ali!
<MmikeDOMA> cini se da ce ciganmod uskoro postojati za s3mini
<ivoks> meni nekako cigan ide na zivce
<ivoks> telefon mi se reboota svako malo
<ivoks> mislim kako sam dostupan, ne gledam ga satima
<ivoks> i onda skuzim da stoji na 'unesite pin'
<ivoks> ne razumijem, tjedan dana radi ok, pa onda jedan dan ne radi nikako
<ivoks> onda kamera 'radi, ali nemojte birati fokus, nego samo slikajte, ne dirajte nista'
<ivoks> i... mislis si... sranje su sve te gluposti koje dobijes sa samsung OS-om
<ivoks> ali na ciganu pol tog ne radi
<ivoks> i onda stavim ubuntu phone, na kojem jos nema nicega... :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylZONwi7rlc
<datase> ivoks: Title: htc one x gorilla glas 2 hammer test Deutsch, Views: 2018, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> gle kak lik zivi
<ivoks> al bitno da ima telefon
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, na s3 si cigana turnio?
<SilverSpace> ludara neka
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/tornado-pogodio-sjever-italije-padala-tuca-velicine-limuna-ozlijedjeno-najmanje-11-osoba/675942.aspx
<SilverSpace> o hebote limun padao :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<SilverSpace> ti kaj su nastradali su ko moji susjedi kad tuca pocne oni trce van sa dekama pokrivati auto 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ja sam na desireu bio odusevljen ciganom
<Mmike> tja, napravit cemo backup
<SilverSpace> lol ovi su fakat smijesni http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/u-maksimiru-akcija-ne-drogi-ne-alkoholu-i-ne-igrama-na-srecu/675982.aspx
<ivoks> Mmike: i ja, zato sam ga i stavio na s3
<ivoks> Mmike: al samsung je malo supkovit po tom pitanju
<ivoks> moja sestra jos uvijek ima desire
<ivoks> ne svidja mi se ni kvaliteta izrade od samsunga
<ivoks> napukno mi je poklopac baterija
<ivoks> baterije
<Mmike> da, ja sam skuzio da je zenin s2 puno kvalitetniji od mog s3 mini
<Mmike> a i veli vileni da cm radi vrlo ok na s2
<ivoks> radi ok i na s3
<ivoks> ovo rebutanje moze bit i do hardvera
<ivoks> https://www.google.hr/search?q=galaxy+s3+random+reboot
<ivoks> sugestija je: vrati na tvornicke postavke
<ivoks> jelly-home: cini se da je moje bitchanje na iskon pomoglo :)
<ivoks> tj., net.hr
<Mmike> kupio sam karting 
<Mmike> tj, voznje
<Mmike> 5 komada za 200 kuna
<Mmike> na velesajmu
<Mmike> navodno imaju jace motorcice sad
<SilverSpace> Mmike: opa past ce voznjica 
<SilverSpace> Alcatel One Touch Idol uopce lose ne izgleda
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i 3-4 :)
<Mmike> ovaj KDE ima toliko nepotrebnih notifikatora
<ivoks> hahahaha
<Mmike> a onih potrebnih nema ili su toliko jadni da me sram rec da ih ima :/
<ivoks> hahahahahahahahahaha
<Mmike> nadam se da se smijes meni i KDEu
<Mmike> inace, mislim da se pukao :)
<ivoks> da, tebi i kdeu :)
<Mmike> wtf?!
<Mmike> sirena?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da vec jednom priznaj da koristis unity :)
<Mmike> sad bas laptop upgradeiram
<Mmike> konacno micem 11.04
<Mmike> ili 11.10
<Mmike> neznam vise
<Mmike> ugl, probat cemo s junitijem tamo
<Mmike> a i gnome3.8
<Mmike> koji ima classic mode
<SilverSpace> fakat odlicno http://max.tportal.hr/Prava-gitara-i-nevidljiva-truba-Video_17077_0__0.aspx
<SilverSpace> zena trubu svira na usnama
<Mmike> jel' netko upogonio sshfs na windowsima?
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> jeste gledali TED?
<ivoks> mislim, jel vam poznat glumac mark wahlberg?
<ivoks> ono... pocetkom 90ih je bio poznat kao Marky Mark
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eSN8Cwit_s
<datase> ivoks: Title: Marky Mark And The Funky Bunch - Good Vibrations, Views: 7116124, Rating: 96.87561%
<SilverSpace> danas mi sve steka
<Mmike> ivoks, da, lik glumi u onom vrlo nelosem filmu jebackog snajperista
<Mmike> nelos glumac, puno bolji nego sto je bio reper :)
<ivoks> ha cuj... imao je hit :)
<SilverSpace> hm nautilus mi ne radi dobro tj. ne mogu dodati mapu u zabiljeske
<SilverSpace> na laptopu mi to radi 
<SilverSpace> mjesta na routeru ko u prici http://is.gd/VSakFU
<jelly-home> Mmike: ovaj vikend bi trebao biti debian 7 release, a taj mirror je i glavni mirror za europu, mozda se nesto grdo rsynca
<Mmike> jelly, ack, thnx
<SilverSpace> zamisli ti oni organiziraju akciju http://is.gd/nNCB4H
<SilverSpace> fakat tu netko nije normalan 
<SilverSpace> i to kreteni koji su na vlasti 
<SilverSpace> protiv su hrvatske lutrije 
<SilverSpace> koja je drzavno do nedavno monopolisticko vlasnistvo
<SilverSpace> i jos hoce legalizirati travuljagu 
<jelly-home> ... ako je duhan legalan, ne vidim zasto trava ne bi bila
<Mmike> ali!
<Mmike> instalirao ubuntu13.04
<Mmike> i ne radi mi trackpoint
<Mmike> ustekam misa, i dalje ne radi
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> ne radi nit mreza
<Mmike> o, pa...
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> uname pokaze da je kernel 3.5
<Mmike> a ne 3.8
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<Mmike> daklem, potjerao sam sad photorec nad diskom koji je bio u raid5 polju
<Mmike> nasao je cuda
<Mmike> Ima li to smisla uopce?
<SilverSpace> to si upgredao 
<SilverSpace> ili instalirao na cisto
<Mmike> SilverSpace, na cisto
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tj, kad me instaler pitao 'hoce upgrade ili hoces obrisat' rekao sam 'obrisi'
<Mmike> moguce da se tu nesh sjebalo
<Mmike> jedino neznam odakle 3.5 kernel
<Mmike> gore je bio ubuntu 11.04 ili koji vec, sa 2.6 kernelom
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> koji ti to iso skinuo :)
<Mmike> uglavnom, sad znam zasto ne radi 
<Mmike> blalblab
<Mmike> afadfjiaposfjiasdofjiasdofji
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jebemti sve :)
<vzugcic> da, linux radi sasvim okay na starom celeronu, samo kaj je ocito u pitanju neka hardverska greska...
<vzugcic> opet mi se smrzava nakon sto sam ga stavio u kuciste
<vzugcic> ima neki (pretpostavljam da je termo) element, stoji u zraku uz procesor...
<vzugcic> trebao bih ga tocno cvikcangama otcvikati i zamjeniti ga običnim otpornikom :)
<vzugcic> ali za sada nista od toga... neda mi se fakat vise :)
<vzugcic> mozda nabavim kakvu staru plocu s neke furde
<vzugcic> a sada kava, vani na dvoristu :)
<matko_> ima li koga
<SilverSpace> 1minutu 
<jelly-home> prosla minuta
<jelly-home> prosao i korisnik
<hbogner> trebalo je pricekat, ali http://media.tumblr.com/fe04e7c18e405b366422c6ff85558afa/tumblr_inline_ml3l6ub3Z11qz4rgp.jpg
<SilverSpace> vruca kukuruzna slapa 
<SilverSpace> sengula samo tako 
<SilverSpace> ubio sam se sad
<SilverSpace> ma necu dirati router kad radi 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vedran-grbicic---batinasi-su-me-oteli-i-uz-prijetnju-pistoljem-natjerali-da-im-dodijelim-posao-od-12-milijuna-kuna-/1100871/
<igustin> prodajem Asus eeePC701 http://is.gd/nTqOws i eeePC X101 http://is.gd/OoeMpk
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-05
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ipak sam prebacio router na novu verziju uz malo muke
<SilverSpace> OpenWrt Attitude Adjustment 12.09 | Load: 0.07 0.20 0.16
<MmikeDOMA> hm
 * v9a3cy rebooting damn small linux :)
<SilverSpace> kisa
<ivoks_> da?
<ivoks_> gledam kroz prozor i ne vidim niti jedan oblak
<ivoks_> doduse, ja sam na 10363m visine :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sa opere ne mogu na router zanimljivo 
<ivoks_> sigh...
<ivoks_> nisam jedini hrvat na ovom letu
<ivoks_> ima jos neki lik i sjedi iza mene
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kam to sad opet putuje ili se vec vracas
<SilverSpace> lol naslova http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/pogledajte-izivljavanje-policije-nad-torcidasima-nakon-utakmice-splita-i-hajduka/676174.aspx
<ivoks> SilverSpace: krug oko svijeta
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: hrvatska -> njemacka -> kalifornija -> japan -> njemacka -> hrvatska
<ivoks> netko iskasljava pluca u avionu
<SilverSpace> jel kinez :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: uh bome odlican put 
<ivoks> ma nije
<SilverSpace> bit ces vise u avionu nego van njega
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dobro je nema pticju gripu :)
<ivoks> bas je spora veza iznad grenlanda
<SilverSpace> Hrvatska - Italija 0:0 U-17 dobra tekma bili smo bolji ali Italija ima jako dobrog golmana danas
<SilverSpace> 90% ucenika ima losije ocjene nego lani ??
<ivoks> idem off
<ivoks> mozda pogledati neki film
<ivoks> nije lose... baterija na laptopu traje 10h
<vzugcic> ivoks, gdje ces napuniti bateriju kad ti se potrosi? :)
<SilverSpace> vzugcic: izbasi propeler vani kroz prozor :)
<vzugcic> hehe :)
<vzugcic> a ja se odoh spremati za posao nakon 5 dana ljencarenja... see you all later
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-28
<jelly-home> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> Jutro :)
<BotaniCar> jutro 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/1925052_805859279441447_1060735856_n.jpg # ghostbusters ! 
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> Deca, kaj je bilo s ovim da su ZaBu olaksali za 600 kilokuna ? 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: ?
<BotaniCar> Bilo je i na lider.hr , ali nemrem naci link,  http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/biznis/329265/Hakeri-napadaju-korisnike-internetskog-bankarstva.html 
<drj_cro> a to 
<drj_cro> kruzi okolo trojan koji ti naseli vnc server u pozadini 
<drj_cro> i preko kojeg se napadac spoji gore i ako imas karticu unutra onda u pozadini izvrsi placanja prema negdje
<BotaniCar> Ah zo, dakle, racunovotkinja je surfala pornhubom :) 
<drj_cro> uglavnom su ciljana skupina ljudi koji su to dobili mejlom 
<BotaniCar> Ne mogu vjerovati da smo tak debelo u 21 stoljecu, a odgovorni ljudi u kompanijama jos ne znaju baratati mailom i nemaju neke osnove sigurnog rada iza sebe .. 
<BotaniCar> Vjerojatno ni ladice stola ne zakljucavaju kad idu na godisnji :D
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> pa odi kod sebe u racunovodstvo i sigurno ces vidjet da je kartica u citacu cjelo vrijeme i vjerojatno pinovi zapisani na postitu na monitoru :)
<BotaniCar> Uglavnom, pitam jer mi je sad shefica dosla i rekla "ispricavamse" .. ono, pondelek, tek se pije prva kava, za kaj se ispricavas .. Veli ona, zato kaj sam paranoik, a do sad me nije slusala :) 
<BotaniCar> Nisam pitao jesu i nas pokrali ili je izvukla pouku iz tudjeg primjera :) 
<drj_cro> stavi im pingvina gore :)
<BotaniCar> Hehe, stavim sam im virtualke pred godinu dana, i imali smo (imamo) dogovor da rade u njima kad mogu .. mosh mislit .. 
<BotaniCar> utilizacija oko 1% :) 
<BotaniCar> nda drj_cro, kad smo kod "stavi im pingvina" , kaj niej e-bankarstvo na ljunixu jos uvijek poduhvat ( zahvaljujuci ne susretljivim bankama ) ? 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: radi zaba(usb stickovi/tokeni),rba (tokeni) ostale ne znam ovo dvoje koristim
<BotaniCar> o, kul ( za stickove ) 
<drj_cro> slozi im neki win server na koji ce se spajat remote i radit racunovodstvo(i zabrani mu izlaz na net za sve osim za finu/IB/i sto moraju) i sigurano si (uglavnom) :)
<drj_cro> al u svakom slucaju protiv ljudske gluposti ne mozes(cak ako ih i educiras)
<jelly-home> sva sreca softver ne moze procitati password sa postita na monitoru... za sad
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: sad sam tu :)
<Mmike> eto i ja
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas ti jos one cf/stavec-to-ide/sata adaptere?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> dva
<Mmike> koristis?
<SilverSpace> jedan da drugi ne
<Mmike> prodas drugi? :D
<SilverSpace> ovaj drugi se direktno na plocu upikava u ide
<SilverSpace> ak ti pase nosi ga
<Mmike> to je ide to CF, ili ?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> http://www.exeshop.rs/images/cf-to-ide-90.jpg
<SilverSpace> ovaj je
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: http://www.bug.hr/komentari/kraj-google/132237.aspx 
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: kolicina sarkazma i istine u tvojoj posjednjoj liniji mi je strgala monitor ( mislim, zbog neceg je krepal, a indikativno je da je zadnja stvar koju sam na njemu vidio - tvoj tekst) :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si vidio ovo http://youtu.be/OLeAGKe7zkQ
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Karting Arena Zagreb - nova staza: 26.04.14., Views: 69, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> po-sjedoj ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj se mene tice mogu propast 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> mada mi je g+ dobar izvor 
<BotaniCar> Meh, konkurencija je dobra stvar
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ak ne umrem do navecer/popodne, dodjem po to
<Mmike> cuo za stazu, valjda cu za vikend ic probat
<Mmike> iako mi je spansko bolje, na otvorenom je
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moze doma sam 
<SilverSpace> koje su smece thomsom tcom routeri 
<SilverSpace> malo rade malo ne
<BotaniCar> U stvari su super, ali firmware koji im nasi provideri stavljaju je drekav
<SilverSpace> ee moze bit
<BotaniCar> eo sad na stolu imam onog prastarog, crnog, radi k'o zmaj 
<SilverSpace> i kaj je najgore nemres nis promjenit na njima
<BotaniCar> Kaj bi ti mijenjao ?
<SilverSpace> tj. do puno stvari nemres ni doci
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: svasta :)
<BotaniCar> Pa de primjer :=
<SilverSpace> evo covjek ima problem ima dva lan prikljucka i na jednom mu je wifi router prikocan na drugom racunalo sa wifi routera ide na net a sa zice racunalo nece
<SilverSpace> ni sa win ni sa ubuntu
<SilverSpace> prije dva dana bilo je obrnuto
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, nemoj mi reci da mislis da si mi sad nesto objasnio :) 
<BotaniCar> Dakle, kakva dva lan prikljucka - gdje ? kakv ruter ? Otkud internet dolazi ? 
<SilverSpace> na tcom routeru
<SilverSpace> imas dva lana
<SilverSpace> dva su za iptv
<SilverSpace> sva se racunala telefoni i tableti vide medusobno 
<SilverSpace> kak bi i trebalo 
<obruT> bome... nisam znao da "advanced programming in unix environment" ima novo izdanje... 2013.
<SilverSpace> Rakovi će se pod svaku cijenu nabacivati osobama suprotnog spola
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni ovo ne izgleda kao problem s ruterom na koji je sve pristekano, nego s rutama na racunalima. Lupam na pamet, afkorz
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa da tcom thomson
<BotaniCar> kaj pa da? Upravo sam ti napisao da mislim da racunala nisu ispravno konfigurirana, da je do rutere, ne bi mi preko posrednika ( kaskadirani ruter)  mogli na net
<SilverSpace> zasto bi jedan dan racunalo imalo vezu a drugi ne 
<BotaniCar> PEBKAC ?
<SilverSpace> i obrnuto wifi router radi a racunalo ne radi 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jedino ako dns ne zajebava tcomov
<BotaniCar> sto nije nemoguce, jel probao staviti guglov na dan dva , da provjeri ?
<SilverSpace> sve je na automatiku slozeno 
<BotaniCar> Ima da se obogatis slazuci to :) 
<SilverSpace> mozda bi trebao sve ip staticke postaviti
<BotaniCar> ne vjerujem, da je u IPu problem, ne bi se interno sve vidjelo
<SilverSpace> da i to kaj velis
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kod mene sve vec godinama radi bez problema
<BotaniCar> Vjerojatno bi i tom-nekom radilo, da si mu ti slozio :) 
<SilverSpace> kod nekih jednostavno i jednostavna mreza hebe
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :) o da
<SilverSpace> nisam ja slagao 
<BotaniCar> U stvari, nisam htio staviti smajli na kraju. Jbg, ljudi si sami sloze pizdariju i onda glasno kukaju 
<SilverSpace> pa da uvjek je to neka kvacica ili cak i prekidac
<SilverSpace> dok ne skuzis kaj su zbljavili 
<SilverSpace> ili oni misle da bi to tak trebalo raditi kak si oni zamisle
<SilverSpace> a ne kak bi u stvari trebalo bit
<BotaniCar> :nod nod:
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/2014-04-28?close_url=/
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/2014-04-27?close_url=/
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> o/
<markosejic> botanicar pozz
<BotaniCar> http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-clark/770651-how-lg-took-webos-from-mobile-phones-to-tvs-in-under-a-year # kak su ti Koreanci brutalni :) 
<SilverSpace> webos zivi 
<SilverSpace> markosejic: dan i tebi
<markosejic> silver pozz
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6TtwR2Dbjg # dawww, treba takve traperice nabavit' , danasnje curice ne bi znale sto ih je snaslo ! 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Bryan Adams - Heaven, Views: 19405998, Rating: 98.889828%
<SilverSpace> bemti krecenje stana
<Mmike> e
<BotaniCar> Trebas pomoc? Mogu ili predvece ili za vikend, jbg
<Mmike> jel' mogu ja nekako reci linuxu da mi, recimo, Skype sound routa na USB/BT slusalice, a ostatak na zvucnike?
<BotaniCar> Mozes skypetu reci kaj da dela s zvukom 
<BotaniCar> ( bar na dozama) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma zavrsio jedan dio veci za vikend
<BotaniCar> OK, javi ako trebas jos dve ruke
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: imam samo jos danas gdi god za popraviti kaj se nije vidjelo kaj je bio mrak i mokro
<SilverSpace> sad se vidi kad se osusilo 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: oj 
<SilverSpace> jesi zavrsio timer
<Vlado9A3CY> Naravno :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ostavio sam ti u petak navecer link, ali si vec otisao spavati :)
<Vlado9A3CY> Samo tren ako ga uspijem naci ovdje na prepametnom pelefonu ...
<ravilov> Mmike, pulseaudio plus njegovi utils/apleti
<ravilov> mozes svakoj aplikaciji rec kud da ruta zvuk
<ravilov> imam skriptu koja mijenja default route, koristi pacmd
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace http://vzugcic.net.amis.hr/images/sstpic.jpg
<Vlado9A3CY> back2work now ;)
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 , debijan apdejtid ( https://www.debian.org/News/2014/20140426?utm_campaign=debian-news&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook ) 
<jelly> ?
<jelly> 'em ti 100 megabitni LAN http://paste.debian.net/96144/
 * ivoks ocekuje naslov 'Vlada osigurana 3 milijarde kuna za provodjenje reformi koje ce ustedi 2 milijarde kuna'
<ravilov> sta fali 100Mb lanu?
<ravilov> (burek)
<obruT> ima nešto snijega na Vršiču :P  http://razmere.turni-klub-gora.si/PrikaziSlike.php?Sl=10979_&Stev=8&n=8&Ozn=ObvRazmere&dir=./Slike/
<ravilov> navodno prvi vulnerability koji nece biti pokrpan na XP: http://mashable.com/2014/04/27/microsoft-web-browser-security-bug-could-impact-millions-of-users/
<ravilov> php at its best :)  https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/1507641_10154059650540368_2704935186790166732_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> " since Oct 2013, IE 11 has had 68 vulnerabilities, Chrome 141, Firefox 107 " ( vele decki iz secunie ) 
<ravilov> nije bitan samo sirovi broj
<ravilov> heartbleed je recimo samo jedan vuln, ali kakav...
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa to je dobro dugorocno gledano 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ides super to izgleda
<BotaniCar> ravilov: cak nisam to pejstao u kontekstu neke obrane IE-a nego sam si pomislil da je to k'o s windowsima, toliko su ranjivi jednostavno zato sto se toliko koriste pa ih svi targetiraju, ista stvar za kromu 
<ravilov> a
<ravilov> SilverSpace, dobro je jedino ako se godinu za godinom stedi 2B kuna, sto nije nigdje navedeno
<ravilov> kvaka 324324
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, moram ga samo vizualno dotjerati, napraviti cu jos start i reset ulaze odvojene optokaplerom, nisam jos spojio izlazni relej, strpam u neku skatulicu i to je to.
<Vlado9A3CY> Tocnost mu je oko 0.5 sec na 30 min
<SilverSpace> ja jos cekam da mi dodu sa ebeya
<SilverSpace> uh meni ne treba bit tocan moze 5min sim tam :)
<Vlado9A3CY> Imam postavljeno 1-5-10-20-30-60 minuta..
<Vlado9A3CY> 1 min je kada su svi dip sw dolje :)
<Vlado9A3CY> Brb
<ivoks> koliko HAC-u treba da skuze da im je uplaceno na racun?
<ivoks> dan-dva-tri-pet?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koliko je brz postar :)
<ivoks> "Da bi ambulanta radila država od nas traži hrpu stvari koje puno koštaju i mi ne želimo ulaziti u dugove da bismo radili posao koji nam donosi gubitak. Nameti na ambulantu su ogromni – treba platiti Hrvatsku gospodarsku komoru, Veterinarsku komoru, Hrvatske šume, Hrvatske vode... i od tog našeg mukom zarađenog novca žive razni lezilebovići i ljudi koji cijeli život sjede u uredima i kojih je sve više." 
<ivoks> "Troškovi poslovanja u odnosu na 2005. godinu narasli su tri puta, a naše su plaće manje no kad smo počeli."
<ivoks> to je tuzna istina
<ivoks> imati posao danas je muka
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> bed s ovom kamerom
<Mmike> zaboravim da me gledaju i onda kopam nos ili nesto :/
<drj_cro> dobro dok taj prst sa kojim si kopo nos ne gurnes jos i u usta :)
<MmikeDOMA> ping
<ravilov> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/1797501_10152387931599630_4871820835761203579_n.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeDOMA: pong
<MmikeDOMA> reci?
<MmikeDOMA> aha
<BotaniCar|2> ae
<MmikeDOMA> blj
<ravilov> MmikeDOMA, znaci moze se reci da si vrlo "opusten" na kameri :p
<drj_cro> ravilov: to ti je porn expirience :)
<ravilov> da, dodje mi da se pitam sta je on tocno tamo radio :p
<MmikeDOMA> spolno opcio
<MmikeDOMA> najcesce s mysqlom
<MmikeDOMA> covjece, mjesec dana nisam cuo rijec 'replikacija' niti 'binlog' niti 'failover' :)
<ravilov> na obostrano zadovoljstvo? :)
<ravilov> jel ti fali to?
<BotaniCar|2> Isto tako, vec mjesec dana nije vidio niciji pimpek, ali to ne spominje :) 
<ravilov> mjesec dana ne ide pishat?!
<BotaniCar|2> Ti zaista mislis da mmike vidi vlastiti pimapch bez ogledala ? Uz sve one rostilj price ? :) 
<ravilov> kakvo ogledalo? dva trebaju
<ravilov> takozvani peniscope
<BotaniCar|2> :) :) :)
<ravilov> http://cl.jroo.me/z3/z/_/h/d/a.aaa.jpg NSFW
<MmikeDOMA> dabogda se budili za zivim slikama tog o cem sad pricate do kraja zivota
<MmikeDOMA> :D
<BotaniCar|2> I nek vam taj zivot zvan agonija bude cim duzi, kazes ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> Ne hranimo te mi, kaj smo ti krivi :) 
 * ravilov nema dovoljno razvijenu mastu srecom
<ravilov> MmikeDOMA, aj priznaj, jesi to ti na slici gore?
<SilverSpace> budi dobar losim ti se vraca
<ravilov> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/10168031_823315751030203_4957177716093061105_n.jpg
<ravilov> kad ni snooze vise ne pomaze
<ravilov> technically, it's true - https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10275928_807992552555091_144142643138070478_n.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> Ono kad 15 puta moras prepeglavati isti firmware na uredjaj da napokon sjedne kak treba .. nikad mi nije bilo jasno zasto se stvar nekad tako ponasa .. samo c/p istu naredbu i 15i put prodje .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: eh sve je to u prstim a :)
<SilverSpace> reko bi moj frend
<BotaniCar|2> to su mi , kao mladjem, i zene govorile ! Vele mi frendovi da sam to cijelo vrijeme krivo shvacall i da su mi htjele reci da imam mali pimpek :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Sto objasnjava cinjenicu da mi internet cijeli zivot zeli prodati rolex i penis extender
<ravilov> zene isto imaju cudan firmware
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> idem si skuhat raviole 
<SilverSpace> samo ne znam kaj uz njih
<BotaniCar|2> Gorgonzolu 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/porezna-uprava-ovrsila-nsk-jer-jovanovicevo-ministarstvo-nije-platilo-dug-za-poreze-i-prireze/742407.aspx
<SilverSpace> koja nesposobnost a gura nos di mu ne treba
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: tak je nesto i bilo :)
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ima tko iskustva s gimpom ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Imam slovo "O" u jpg formatu, trebam napraviti da to "O" bude transparentno, uspijem napraviti da je vanjski dio transparentan, ali ne znam kak selektirati unutarnji dio 
<BotaniCar|2> "se3lect by color" !¨
<SilverSpace> sparina vani 
<SilverSpace> ili ce mene nesto oprat
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: jesi sredio O
<SilverSpace> jpg nije bas povoljan za uredivat
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: jesam kua, ako upotrijebim GIMPov filtar, onda mu ostaju artefakti oko slova, a nemam sliku u itvornom vektorskom formatu .. cini se da se moram i na dizajn baciti .. idem to iznova sve .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: uzmes nilo koje font u gimp i sam ga napises
<SilverSpace> i izvezes u sto hoces
<BotaniCar|2> ma, sjebato je jer je specifican font, a dva slova su u stvari slike .. budem vec nekak, samo mi prakse fali u GIMPu, bitno da znam kaj hocu 
<SilverSpace> inkscape ako hoces vektorsko 
<SilverSpace> inace selektiras rub i sredini u gimpu vrlo lako 
<SilverSpace> sift ili crtl drzis 
<BotaniCar|2> Snasao sam se za select
<SilverSpace> i to onda odrezes
<SilverSpace> da se svasta samo treba prakse
<BotaniCar|2> Ja sam isao na select, odabrao, invertirao, kopirao, pejstao u drugu sliku
<SilverSpace> dulji malo tezi put ali da se isti rezultat :)
<BotaniCar|2> E, jel gimp moze za textboxe koristiti samo svoje fontove, ili mu mogu nekako reci da uvuce u sebe i sistemsku bazu fontova ?
<SilverSpace> sve fontove koristi bar u ubuntu
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno trebas font staviti u neku mapu da ga povuce
<SilverSpace> to ga koristis u win
<BotaniCar|2> Jesteda, mislio sam da sam povuce sve iz system32/fonts
<SilverSpace> kaj ne povuce
<MmikeDOMA> nesh sam uspio napravit
<MmikeDOMA> i sad mi zvuk ne radi :/
<MmikeDOMA> mplayer/audacious/youtube, sve stoji
<MmikeDOMA> mogu seekat video, sve 5, al' ne playa, smrznuto :)
<SilverSpace> odi u sound setings
<SilverSpace> mozda si neku kvacicu gdje slucajno stavio ili smanjio ton do kraja
<MmikeDOMA> nene
<MmikeDOMA> ne playa opce
<MmikeDOMA> nije da playa al' se ne cuje
<SilverSpace> aha
<MmikeDOMA> smrznuto je, k'o da sam pauzu stisnuo
<SilverSpace> a kad pokrenes mplayer neka mp3ica
<SilverSpace> u terminalu 
<MmikeDOMA> pa velim ti
<MmikeDOMA> k'o da sam pauzu stisnuo
<MmikeDOMA> nish se ne desi
<SilverSpace> ha :)
<MmikeDOMA> nehs sam sa pulsaudijom sptrljo
<MmikeDOMA> al' neznam sta
<MmikeDOMA> htio sam da mi skajp/hangouts zvuk ide na sluske drito
<MmikeDOMA> a ostalo na zvucnike
<SilverSpace> kaj to moze
<MmikeDOMA> a
<MmikeDOMA> izgleda da ne :D
<SilverSpace> piton http://is.gd/NaFNoI
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/kriminalci-pomocu-virusa-i-dalje-kradu-novac-s-racuna-hrvatskih-tvrtki-nestalo-dva-milijuna-kuna/742388.aspx
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddVEFQq819o
<datase> ravilov: Title: Cloaking spray in development at U-M | MconneX | MichEpedia | April 1st 2014, Views: 247843, Rating: 90.45872%
<ravilov> BotaniCar|2, color to alpha
<banderaz> FEJK
<ravilov> also, gimp koristi samo TTF (eventualno druge vektorske fontove), ne koristi bitmap fontove
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: to mi odgovara ( za vektorski format )
<BotaniCar|2> color to alpha ! you live and learn, hvala .
<SilverSpace> lol http://danas.net.hr/svijet/kako-su-bosanci-zajebali-fifu-panini-i-coca-colu
<ravilov> http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/zet-935484
<BotaniCar|2> Majku mu staru, da ne placaju ni jednog kontrolora, imali bi toliko para da bi karta mogla kostati kunu. Znam da i ti kontrolori zasluzuju posao , ali .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Ne ulazim u to da mi nije jasno zasto da placam kartu kad mi iz place uzimaju za prirez 
<SilverSpace> bila nedavno racunica da bi karta mogla biti 5kn
<BotaniCar|2> Pa , ako imaju 300 kontrolora s placom 7 i vise kilokuna, nek ih se rijese, pa ce mci i jeftinije. 
<BotaniCar|2> Ionako se ti isti kontrolori mogu slikat' , a ne isforsirati naplatu karte
<SilverSpace> kaj znaci 21:00 msk "msk"
<jelly> moskva
<SilverSpace> po moskovskom vremenu
<jelly> 21:00 MSK = 19:00 CEST (naša zona za vrijeme ljeta)
<SilverSpace> aha
<jelly> korisno ak se jebes s vendorom iz rusije... ili, pretpostavljam, ak gledas hokej ;-)
<SilverSpace> hokej 
<SilverSpace> mozda je danas zadnja
<SilverSpace> finale
<SilverSpace> http://www.rezultati.com/utakmica/Wt4LbuS3/#detalji
<jelly> nesto sam si mislio... ako krave generiraju dobar postotak staklenickih plinova, i to uglanvom metana, zasto se taj metan ne koristi kao gorivo?
<jelly> sve sto treba je... [cenzura] zabit [cenzura] crijevo [cenzura] i sakupljati plin
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> cow matrix
<SilverSpace> cow boomb
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.techpowerup.com/200206/asrock-9-series-motherboard-lineup-detailed.html # ko ce vise taj hardver pratit .. 
<ravilov> jelly, nisi prvi koji je na to dosao - http://dilbert.com/dyn/str_strip/000000000/00000000/0000000/000000/00000/1000/600/1633/1633.strip.gif
<SilverSpace> mrkva
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: lijepe ploce 
<SilverSpace> za obesiti na zid
<jelly> obruT: dobili smo shugavu HR aplikaciju od Grupe koja dobro radi jedino u IE :-|
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kad stigne do nas uzimam ovo http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1H-ITX/
<jelly> jebaga ubuntu i hr locale
<jelly> vgs --noheadings --units M --nosuffix -o vg_free
<jelly>   91469,38 
<jelly> zbuni mi se skripta, ./image-static.sh: line 179: [: 14822,67: integer expression expected 
<MmikeDOMA> tako je 
<MmikeDOMA> blame it on ubuntu :D
<jelly> nego sta!
<jelly> ni na jednom debianu ni RHELu ne gnjavi
<MmikeDOMA> iako imas hr loukal ?
<api984> sta ti se skripta zbuni
<api984> line 179 trazi integer
<api984> u shu mozes dodat kod if polja apostrofe
<api984> jelly, si tu
<markosejic> d dan
<api984> export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF8"?
<api984> tak nekak
<MmikeDOMA> pre dobro je kad ucis nesto novo, pa si 3 dana lud jer ne razumijes nista, i onda ti se u pol dana posloze neke sitnice
<MmikeDOMA> k'o da sam otkrio uran :D
<jelly> api984: znam kak se rijesi, samo rantam da mi se to drugdje ne desava
<jelly> htio bi reroutati parlafon u stanu na mobitel, zna li tko specifikacije za zvonjavu i zvuk na tome?
<api984> jelly, kako bis to reroutao
 * jelly je prvi pitao
<ravilov> jelly, #! /bin/sh <Enter> export LC_ALL=C
<ravilov> :p
<jelly> hvala, Captain Obvious!
<ravilov> pa ocigledno nije obvious ako nisi to vec imao u skripti :)
<jelly> velim, radila je bez toga
<ravilov> ma znam
<jelly> (osim kad se koristi interaktivno na butnu)
<ravilov> isto tako mozes #! /bin/bash i ${whatever//,/.}
<api984> rm -f -R /
 * ravilov ni ne zna sta je parlafon
<jelly> api984: pretpostavljam da ce mi trebati relej za zvonjavu i dizanje slusalice -> gpio, i DAC/ADC za audio
<ravilov> ono cudo kod vrata?
<jelly> portafon
<ravilov> e to da
<api984> jelly, uf izgleda tesko
<api984> ja sam zasad na asterisku
<api984> sto se telefonije u kuci tice
<api984> ovo ti je dobra ideja
<api984> za parlafon vani
<api984> neki napredniji parlafon ? si gledao sta
<jelly> napredniji? :-)
<api984> bolji featuri
<api984> npr. lan na njemu ili sl
<api984> recimo
<jelly> mislim da je SIP gw dovoljno napredno
<api984> jelly, jup
<api984> to bi bilo najbolje
<jelly> ravilov: parlafon je isto to, samo u rijeci i istri
<ravilov> asti
 * ravilov zna samo hrvatski :p
<jelly> porta = vrata na talijanskom
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r0n9Dv6XnY
<datase> jelly: Title: Baltimora - Tarzan Boy, Views: 25918133, Rating: 97.84806%
<DomaMuffin> jelly: kaj nemoras neki analog>digital konverter imati da bi prerutao portafon zvuk na bilo kaj konfjuktorsko ? Ili, hmm, to pprezicit na voice od modema :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.raybanzsales.com/
<MmikeDOMA> mozda njegov portafon ima blutut :D
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ne bus dosel v dzubravu 
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kad spat ides?
<SilverSpace> 24h
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: moras, to su DAC i ADC u <jelly> api984: pretpostavljam da ce mi trebati relej za zvonjavu i dizanje slusalice -> gpio, i DAC/ADC za audio
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, onda te morti jos i cimnemn
<MmikeDOMA> nemrem nish obecat, izokrenuo mi se dan moro sma u bolnice i tak svast nest
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> ok
<SilverSpace> prije 24 nikad (skoro) nejdem spat
<MmikeDOMA> more
<MmikeDOMA> moram itj dalje
<MmikeDOMA> kak cu se razbolit, to je neistinito :/
<MmikeDOMA> ajte
<SilverSpace> bokic
<SilverSpace> jebemti sad sam u dilemi dat 50kn za dostavu ili cekat jos neko vrijeme
<SilverSpace> ubot= ubogi bot
<SilverSpace> grrrrr vec san 1400kn za iduci mjesec potrosio 
<SilverSpace> moram karticu sakriti od samog sebe
<ivoks> novi kombi \o/
<SilverSpace> sad ga samo moras napuniti
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> vw t4
<ivoks> jako dobro uscuvan
<banderaz> kulike para
<banderaz> i jel ima spojler
<DomaMuffin> Preksused mi ima kombi ko iz americkih filmova o glazbenicima, ili o otmicarima, ovisno na koji zanr brijesh :) Zatamnjena stakla, kockast .. ono, FBI van samo takav :) I divlje rock naljepnice po cijelom :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/P8uAb1
<SilverSpace> ukljucivanje kamere
<SilverSpace> htc one
<SilverSpace> muckanjem 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/srMUuv
<banderaz> fotosop
<SilverSpace> koje
<banderaz> macke
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuportal.com/2014/04/google-web-designer-available-for-linux-install-it-on-ubuntu-and-derivatives.html
<DomaMuffin> ne ne ne ne neeeeee, sad ce tek svaki kuki biti dizajner/webmaster .. nemrem ja toliko fusha raditi koliko ce biti strganih webova
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: :)
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: bez brige nece se ni otvoriti :)
<DomaMuffin> Nda, to je bolje, onda ce me zvati da pokrpam server, a zavrsit cu krpajuci neciji web :) 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20from%202014-04-28%2022%3A18%3A03.png
<ravilov> SilverSpace, tebi ni teamviewer instalacija nije radila kako spada, nisi mjerodavan :p
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-29
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<MmikeDOMA> i to
<markosejic> Dobro Jutro
<ivoks> jutro
<markosejic> ivoks jutroo
<markosejic> pripremam se da testiram novi Voyager Os 14.04
<BotaniCar> Morgen !
<rut> jutro
<BotaniCar> Rutino, ljudino, kako je dan poceo ? 
<rut> znas i sam ... u cfg 
<BotaniCar> Sve je bolje nego da te zivcira promet ... ili zena ... ili dijete . ili ministar znanosti obrazovanja i sporta :) 
<rut> nemoj . jos je rano
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=618461041576882
<BotaniCar> ( why man should always carry chocolate
<BotaniCar> Vrhunac pijanstva? -Zagrliš tuš i moliš ga da prestane plakat.
<api984> BotaniCar, LOLLLLLL
<MmikeDOMA> :D
 * ivoks uparkirao kombi :)
<Mmike> kupio ili iznajmio?
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> ak si iznajmio, de si iznajmio
<Mmike> ak si kupio, bil' iznajmio? :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: naravno da ja nisam mjerodavan 
<Mmike> cudnođš
<Mmike> Hello
<Mmike> u drek
<Mmike> /allchan radi na svim kanalima na svim serverima na koje sam spojen :D
<Mmike> lol :D
<api984> jutro
<Mmike> uh uh
<Mmike> jutarnje micanje 
<Mmike> brb
<BotaniCar> imate vi djecaci  u firmama kakve restrikcije za BYOD , ili svatko smije doci s cim hoce ?
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> obruT: kupil sam si plocu cekam da mi je isporuce http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1H-ITX/
<ivoks> You have created a ticket in the Spam Listing (SpamDB delisting) queue.
<ivoks> There are currently 41 tickets awaiting processing before yours, please be patient.
<ivoks> :(
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N5KyjM5v0c # no fight at all, winner is obvious from start
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Harry Potter VS Star Wars, Views: 574012, Rating: 98.7094%
<obruT> SilverSpace: ajd fora... javi dojmove kad dobis... koliko para ?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj nisi nekaj juce pricao da si vec spizdio pare i za iduci mjesec, kaj si sad sprzil pare za cijeli kvartal ? :D
<obruT> BotaniCar: mozda mu je Linic financijski savjetnik :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ja bi dao Linicu da me financijski savjetuje , njemu osobno i ne ide loshe :) Samo bi mu napomenuo da ga trpam u bunker ako za*ebe
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/gTIzhav moja zubarka je vrlo zgodna devojka?
<BotaniCar> I nema krajnike ! 
<obruT> jelly-home: nasa HR aplikacija isto radi samo u IE :P
<obruT> jelly-home: samo zbog nje smo si slozili neku win kantu na virtualki koja nam sluzi za tu aplikaciju
<ivoks> strasno
<jelly-home> obruT: (radi se o istoj aplikaciji)
<jelly-home> ima je i bar jedna banka, neko se dobro uhljebio
<obruT> joj sto volim kad me drzava nagradi uzimanjem 60% od godisnje nagrade sto dobim od firme... evo placem od srece :P
<ivoks> zasto 60%?
<SilverSpace> obruT: evo covjek mjerio idle 25W pod punim opterecenjem 47.9W 
<BotaniCar> obrut, tko ti kriv sto ti je placa veca od 8 kilokuna :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcHWC1EPjjU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Athlon 5350 - ASROCK AM1B - ITX Unboxing / Mini Bench Review, Views: 6670, Rating: 99.05882%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebiga sad to je uracunato u iduci mjesec :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa za taj iduci mjesec si vec ispraznio budzet, bar si tako rekao ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Zato i pitam jel sad grickas kvartalni budzet :D
<jelly-home> mozda sspace nema godisnju nagradu
<SilverSpace> i vise nek je planirano :(
<BotaniCar> :))))
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a treba mi jos proc i ram
<obruT> ivoks: ne znam zasto 60%, ali sam izracunao da su uzeli 60%
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kad ti je rodjendan ?
<SilverSpace> to je jos 1000kn
<SilverSpace> 27.6
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: problem solved ! 
<ivoks> obruT: mislim da si krivo izracunao; 60% ne uzimaju ni obrtnicima, a njima najvise uzimaju (45%)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ukrast cu kasicu od netjaka
<ravilov> zijev
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ti noFci su za baterije ! :) 
<obruT> ivoks: ako znam koliko je bilo bruto i ako znam koliko mi sjelo na racun, valjda znam izracunat koliki je postotak ?
<obruT> uglavnom, cak i da sam krivo izracunao, dobio sam manje od pola bruto iznosa
<BotaniCar> obruT: ne znas koliko je bilo bruto, znas samo koliko su ti rekli da buju ti dali :D
<obruT> znam kolio je bilo bruto jer imam cijeli obracun
 * BotaniCar se pokrije uhom
<BotaniCar> *nosom
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: u nekim firmama dobiju isplatni listic, ne znam za vas...
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bas je jucer sestra gledala ima cca 20tisuca kuna po godini faksa vec sad a tek krece najesen u prvi razred
<obruT> vidi se cijeli obracun u HR aplikaciji iz explorera :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: odakle mu, tajkun mali ! :) 
<SilverSpace> samo nofce prima
<ravilov> netko stedi za buducnost, pohvalno
<SilverSpace> nece slatkise
<SilverSpace> to sad svi znaju pa mu samo nofce daju 
<SilverSpace> prikupio 
<BotaniCar> Bravo
<ivoks> obruT: govoris o placi ili nagradi?
<obruT> nagradi
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja jednokratne bonuse nisam nikad imao uvrstene na platnoj listi, dobijem Odluku Uprave, i zasebnu uplatu na racun. 
<obruT> kao sto i napisah gore...
<ivoks> obruT: dakle bonusu? to ti ide pod placu i kao takvo se oporezuje
<obruT> "uzimanjem 60% od godisnje nagrade"
<obruT> da, bonus
<SilverSpace> obruT: kakvi su sad ti binusi jebote
<ravilov> obruT, meni su uzeli 100% ove godine
<ravilov> bolje suti :p
<BotaniCar> obrut: odmah sam ti rekao da je tvoj problem kaj imas placu becu od 8 kilokuna :) Ako se dobro sjecam, to je kategorija kojoj toliko uzmu 
<BotaniCar> *vecu
<SilverSpace> 13 placa
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ne, 13. placa je nesto drugo
<ravilov> ali slicno
<obruT> ne zivcira mene koliki bonus sam dobio, mene zivcira koliko drzava uzme od toga
<SilverSpace> jubilarna nagrada
<obruT> da sam dobio i 20 kuna bonusa, zivciralo bi me da mi je drzava uzela 60% od toga
<SilverSpace> aa
<ravilov> SilverSpace, daj nadji neki posao u nekoj vecoj firmi, shvatit ces :p
<SilverSpace> a sad vidim od kud 60%
<SilverSpace> koji kujac je tu uracunato 
<ravilov> linic
<obruT> ravilov: nisam ja nezahvalan, bez brige... nisam ni racunao na bonus, nije mi to neki drajver u zivotu, ak uleti, sretan si naravno (pogotovo obzirom na okolnosti)...  no kad vidis koliko ti uzme drzava, onda popizdis
<obruT> da bar ima neke koristi od te faking drzava, da bar ima nekog napretka, ne bi se covjek bunio
<ravilov> a da jbg
<ravilov> kakvi su sad ono porezi na stednju o cem pricaju?
<obruT> ak treba dao bi pola svoje place sljedecih par godina kad bi taj netko doveo drzavu u red i napravio ju ugodnim mjestom za zivot... onak, bez zajebancije
<BotaniCar> na kamatu na stednju. Jos se ne zna tocno
<obruT> dakle, dobis placu, platis porez na te pare, stavis te pare na racun i onda ti jos opet naplacuju porez na te pare koje su vec oporezivane
<obruT> jedva cekam porez na zrak koji disemo
<BotaniCar> meni nikak nije jasno to visestruko oporezivanje. Jos mi je manje jasno porezovanje koje se danas provodi. Mene su ucili da je porez namet koji platis, pa drzava nesto napravi i time ti to "vrati", jer  oni gledaju iz vise perspektive i bolje vide sto se treba napraviti. Sad me pak porezuju da se krpaju rupe koje ja nisam probusio .. 
<obruT> upravo to
<obruT> nit kriv nit duzan placas tudja sranja
<ravilov> pa vi ostajte u ovoj banana drzavi
<ravilov> meni samo bed sto familija ostaje (mama, sestra)
<obruT> moja zena nece da ostavi familiju
<obruT> radije ce crknut od gladi
<ravilov> to je ok
<BotaniCar> Mene nitko vani ne treba </troll>
<ravilov> planirajte ih onda sve preselit :p
<obruT> (mislim, sad jos nismo gladni, nije bed... ak kak stvari stoje...)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nije kamata na stednju 
<ravilov> ja sam mamu vec planirao preselit ali skuzio sam da to ne bi proslo nazalost
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nego kaj je ? 
<ravilov> sestra je mladja i ako se hoce preselit moze
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: stednju ti nitko ne dira
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: dira kamatu. 
<SilverSpace> nego porez na kamatu 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa to je i rekao...
<ravilov> citaj malo :)
<SilverSpace> znaci dobijes kamata necega 100
<BotaniCar> Eto njega, sad ce nam objasniti,a  detalji jos nisu objavljeni 
<SilverSpace> to oporezuju 
<ravilov> pa daj citaj...
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<SilverSpace> ravilov: predugacak mu je post :)
<ravilov> <BotaniCar> na kamatu na stednju. Jos se ne zna tocno
<ravilov> fakat dugacko :p
<SilverSpace> reko milance da ipak to nece biti 
<ravilov> dok sam dosao do "ne zna tocno" vec sam zaboravio o cem pricamo :p
<SilverSpace> sve to nije problem 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, rekla-kazala
<BotaniCar> Onaj isti Vidoviti Milan koji je rekao da nece biti novih nameta ? Nda, njemu vjerujem 
<ravilov> sama ideja da to idu radit je vec zabrinjavajuca
<SilverSpace> problem je kaj se sustavno unistava sve redom umjesto da se unapreduje 
<SilverSpace> problem nesposobnosti
<BotaniCar> ravilov: meni je iduci logican ( iz njihove perspektive) korak da nam uzmu nesto stednje, u najboljem Ciparskom stilu 
<ravilov> sto bi bilo ok da s tim naprave nesto actually konkretno i opipljivo
<ravilov> iako bi bilo bolje da izloze plan, dokazu ozbiljnost, i onda zamole gradjane da budu solidarni
<SilverSpace> to ko da autu uzmes lose gume i ti to znas da su lose i uporno se vozis na njima i neces uzet bolje gume
<SilverSpace> tak se i milanche ponasa 
<ravilov> meh, trenutna garnitura me jako podsjeca na Luja XVI i vrijeme prije francuske revolucije
<jelly> SilverSpace: nema napredovanja bez optimizacije drzavne uprave koja jede novce, a to znaci otpustanja
<ravilov> da se i pojavi netko tko zna i hoce, ostali ga uguse
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti si svojedobno spomenuo talijane i veto na nova zaposljavanja, vec to bi bilo nesto. 
<BotaniCar> Nego, zna itko nesto o "etickoj banci" koja se uskoro otvara ? Mislite da se isplati investirati u suvlasnistvo ?
<SilverSpace> malo sam citao o toj banci i ne kuzim bas 
<SilverSpace> gdi je tu dobit :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, banka ce i dalje biti profitabilna, ali ne toliko koliko komercijalne. Oni ce i dalje imati lovicu od tog sto vrte pologe. 
<BotaniCar> Eticna ce biti, koliko sam skuzio, po prihvatljivijim kamatnim stopama i uvjetima da dobijes kredite, blabla
<ravilov> to mi zvuci kao "credit unions" popularni u USA
<BotaniCar> Da, nesto takvo
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvFYBkesqGU
<ravilov> od naroda za na rod
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Ferengi Rules of Acquisition [Full List*], Views: 40463, Rating: 99.698114%
<BotaniCar> Zadrugarstvo
<ravilov> -space
<SilverSpace> obecana zemlja
<ravilov> USA? :)
<BotaniCar> Zagreb ! ( Amerika u malom ) 
<ravilov> only the bad parts
<BotaniCar> Sad tu pjesmu cujem sasvim drugacije nego kad sam prvi put cuo :)
<ravilov> ko da o .hr pricaju http://www.dilbert.com/2012-08-17/
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> jel vi znate da ekipa koja je rodjena 1990.
<ivoks> ...sad ima 24 godine?
<ravilov> da
<ravilov> starci
<ivoks> pa jeb., vrijeme leti u pm
<ivoks> treba ici djecu radit
<ivoks> dok jos mozemo
<ravilov> done and done
<ravilov> ali dobro da si i sam to shvatio :)
<ivoks> pa imati cu 33 ovo ljeto
<ivoks> iss
<ravilov> pa ni ja ne znam sta cekas
 * obruT se sjeca kad je zenska ekipa rodjena 1990-te postala legalna :)
 * BotaniCar se sjeca kad ga je Zakonita prvi put munula laktom u rebra jer nije gledao u pod nego neke-tamo-cice :)
<ravilov> obruT, proveo si to vrijeme u pritvoru? :p
<obruT> ravilov: hehe :)
<ravilov> psihologija popusta - http://www.dilbert.com/2012-08-25/
<jelly> pametniji popusta
<Mmike> ivoks, lol
<Mmike> ivoks, mega-lol
<ravilov> znaci trgovine su pametnije
<Mmike> 33 ti je vec prevec za djecu, al' u svakom slucaju bolje nego 37 (k'o ja!)
<Mmike> ivoks, daklem, kombi, kupio/iznajmio?
<BotaniCar> De de, kaj da si ja sad mislim, razmatram drugo a presel sam (malo) 37 :) 
<BotaniCar> Dok god malci mashu repicima, a ja bum imal zivaca za dete odgajati - nije kasno
<ravilov> kazu da je 35-40 zadnji cas za imat djecu
<ravilov> ne zelis da druga djeca misle da si djetetu djed
<ivoks> Mmike: kupio
<Mmike> ivoks, iznajmljujes/iznajmis? :D
<ivoks> treba mi
<Mmike> ravilov, 40 je pun kufer previse
<Mmike> 35 je previse
<Mmike> 25 je idealno za imat djecu
<Mmike> mislim, i 18 je, al' s 18 jos ne radis i nemas svoju paru i onda si na grbaci starcima svojim, to je, onak... malo krivo, imho
<Mmike> al' cim pocnes zaradjivat za sebe, ako zelis djecu, imaj djecu
<Mmike> da sam imo dete sa 25, sad bi mi dete imalo 13 godina :)
<Mmike> a ja bih imao zivot :)
<ivoks> onda trebam naci neku mladju zenu :)
<ravilov> Mmike, rekoh zadnji cas
<ravilov> like
<ravilov> JAKO zadnji cas :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ti treba ovaj vikend?
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> pitam bez sale, moram neke stvari odnjeti na hvar, pa mi treba kombi :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> onda nist :)
<ivoks> treba mi do sredine 10. mjeseca
<ivoks> idem u cetvrtak dole
<drj_cro> ivoks: imam sestru za dobro utrzit :)
<ivoks> :)))
<Mmike> drj_cro, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> drj_cro, a kad sam ja zivo? :D
<Mmike> zico
<ravilov> hm, nije realno za ocekivat da je uzeo (stavise, kupio) kombi jer mu ne treba :p
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: posto? :)
<jelly> Mmike: nisi bio dobra partija?
<drj_cro> ivoks: 2 cungalunge sam da je se rjesim :)
<drj_cro> a zna i linux :)
<ravilov> drj_cro, jel mora bit sa slicicama? vec sam ih pocupao
<ivoks> ak zna linux, onda cemo se stalno svadjati
<drj_cro> mora komplet,, slicke idu klincima , da rjesim 2 muhe odjenom :)
<BotaniCar> Tko jos doma prica o poslu :D
<jelly> exactly
<ravilov> drj_cro, onda nis
<ravilov> BotaniCar, kre does
 * Mmike je doma
<ravilov> cini mi se da je on opsjednut serverskim hardverom/softverom
<BotaniCar> ravilov: dvojim, ima covjek dovoljno djece i hobija da si ne gadi kucnu idilu time :)
<BotaniCar> Mozda kad sjedne za javne mreze, ali inhouse .. nije bedast :)
<ravilov> pardon, tu je i bodybuilding
<ravilov> e da, i paintball
<BotaniCar> eat > administer > lift > sleep > repeat :) 
<ravilov> shoot > *
<BotaniCar> :D
<ravilov> valjda ima i neki touch
<ravilov> i unzip
 * ravilov se pokusava sjetit jos perverznih unix naredbi
<ravilov> whois?
<CrazyLemon> finger? :)
<BotaniCar> finger
<ravilov> skroz zaboravio na to
<BotaniCar> netstat zna biti perverzan s pravim switchevima :) ( -anal )
<ravilov> nisam to vidio/koristio ima valjda 15 godina
<ivoks> ak jos zvace cungalunge, drj_cro... ne znam, mogao bi i u zatvoru zavrsiti :)
<ravilov> dude, zvake su za njega, ne za nju
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> o isss... 83 kanala su previse za pratiti...
<ravilov> za nju su cokoladne bananice :D
<obruT> cokoladne bananice !
<ravilov> http://www.dilbert.com/2000-02-27/
<ravilov> HAHAHA
<ravilov> ivoks rece da ljudi rodjeni '90-te sad imaju 24 godine
<ravilov> onda odem na fejs
<ravilov> tko ce pogodit tko danas ima rodjendan (24 years old)?
<BotaniCar> ja.: http://www.historyorb.com/today/birthdays.php
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<BotaniCar> ( citaj, nitko bitan, sudeci po internetu )
<Mmike> zash sad meni mikrofon sumi?
<Mmike> 3 mikrofona probao, sva 3 sume
<ivoks> ravilov: ?
<ivoks> ja citam CVe ljudi koji se javljaju za posao
<ravilov> ivoks, onda zanimljiva slucajnost
<ivoks> zasto? tko ima 24 danas?
<Mmike> NERAZUMIJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEM
<ravilov> jao sastanak
<ravilov> ne da mi se
<ravilov> uf
<ravilov> Mmike, juju
<ravilov> ?
<Mmike> ravilov, tko ima 24 godine?
<ravilov> tko treba znat, zna :p
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OydqR_7_DjI
<datase> ravilov: Title: How to See Without Glasses, Views: 2139178, Rating: 98.627434%
<BotaniCar> ravilov: jel to vezano uz mmiketov komentar na #linux-hr ? :D
<ravilov> video? ne
<ravilov> samo applied physics
<BotaniCar> ma, rodjendan, mikin komentar za zadnji cas za pravit' decu :D
<ivoks> drj_cro: dobro, kak sad... di su slike? :)
<Mmike> i zasto sad radi?!
<Mmike> picku i sisu
<ravilov> jer si mu priprijetio?
<Mmike> ima tko skajp da mi kaze kak me cuje?
<ravilov> ne radi mi na poslu
<ravilov> sta ne probas sa echo123?
<ravilov> taj servis tome i sluzi
<Mmike> u skajpu?
<BotaniCar> Nda, prvi kontak koji si ikad obrisao tamo, kazes ? 
<Mmike> ma tamo radi
<ravilov> Mmike, er, da?
<ravilov> pa ako tamo radi, onda rad
<ravilov> radi*
<ravilov> to je to
<Mmike> pre nejasno mi je
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> to je valjda to
<ravilov> sta ti nije jasno?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i sad opet ne radi
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ja cu se ubit
<ravilov> svasta
<BotaniCar> Kaj nemas doma neke windowse ? :D Na njima radi, ipak je to sad MSov softver :D
<ravilov> skype na linuxu nije najbolja i najoptimiziranija aplikacija ever, ali meni je dosad radio ok
<ravilov> cak stovise, ako slucajno trebam snimiti razgovor, to mi jedino radi na linuxu
<obruT> meni je skype radio prosli tjedan ! konacno, bez segfaultanja i cega vec :P
<ravilov> jel to samo meni radi bez problema?
<ravilov> (nije da ga ne korisitm)
<Mmike> PlayBackPulseAudio: PA_CONTEXT_TERMINATED
<Mmike> PlayBackPulseAudio: mainloop freed
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<obruT> pa sad radi bez problema... kad mi je zena bila u inozemstvu onda nije radio :P
<Mmike> obruT, imas skajp, mogu te nazvat?
<ivoks> idjem ugradit kuku
<ravilov> ivoks be a pirate, arrrrgh
<BotaniCar> lol
<obruT> Mmike: nemam ga tu na poslu :)
<Mmike> blj
<ravilov> frlj
<BotaniCar> Vish, sve ukucane uvjeravam da mi je u redu kaj idem spavati u ponoc/ pol dva, ako se dizem ujutro u 6, i briju da mi je to malo: http://sleepyti.me/ 
<SilverSpace> yah
<obruT> nesto mi se localc muci s otvaranjem 15MB velikog excel dokumenta :P
<jelly> BotaniCar: izmjeris si tocno trajanje REM ciklusa, pa onda racunas
<BotaniCar> jelly: ima neka metoda kojom si mogu "po doma" izmjeriti ? 
<jelly> nisam siguran, to sam po vremenu kad se budim mjerio
<SilverSpace> jao jos i napajanje moram kupit to mi je dodatnih 10$
<SilverSpace> 65W
<obruT> koliko te to na kraju sve ispadne ?
<jelly> http://e.math.hr/br24/Horvatek/DecToc  ... jesmo li konacno presli na tocku sa zareza?
<igustin> openSUSE Conference 2014 lectures playlist http://is.gd/KmOlA8
<SilverSpace> obruT: tu negdje 1500 - 1600
<SilverSpace> bez kucista
<SilverSpace> koje imam
<Mmike> jelly, kade sam ja bio u osnovnoj ucili su nas tocki a ne zarezu
<Mmike> 'zbog kompjutera' :D
<jelly> Mmike: kad sam ja bio u osnovnoj bio je zarez.  Za novce je ostao zarez prenesen iz stare drzave
<jelly> (steta, mogli smo se rijesiti muke)
<jelly> s/muke/komplikacije/
<jelly> brb
<SilverSpace> i hard disk imam
<SilverSpace> ram 8G najvise pojedinacno kosta
<SilverSpace> 1660
<obruT> meni treba samo maticna i cpu (i eventualno to pasivno napajanje)
<BotaniCar> http://servergy.com/portfolio_page/cts-1000/ # server pila..pilica
<jelly> fak, ostavio sam vesh vani
<jelly> a pljusak
<Mmike> odlican odlican
<ravilov> bogme se spustilo
<ravilov> bljak
<Mmike> (pljusak)
<ivoks> jebo ovaj rba
<ivoks> Mmike: netko je probio RBA
<ivoks> Mmike: tak da, vidi imas li sumnjivih transakcija
<Mmike> wat?!
<Mmike> nemoj me
<ivoks> Mmike: oni kenjaju da je netko dosao negdje do podataka, ali ja svoju debitnu ne koristim nigdje
<jelly> #define probio
<ivoks> tak da, meni su skinuli 5000kn na filipinima
<ivoks> tako da su do tih podataka mogli doci samo preko RBA
<Mmike> debitna?
<Mmike> ja nemam to, imam samo mastercard
<ivoks> mastercard debitna
<jelly> kunski tekuci?
<ivoks> jelly: kunski ziro
<ivoks> od firme uzeli novce
<jelly> ah, od firme
<jelly> nisam znao da mastercard opce ima debitnu; samo charge i revolving
<jelly> tj. mislio sam da je maestro njihov brend za debitne kartice
<ivoks> firme imaju mastercard
<ivoks> i sad mi blokirali karticu
<ivoks> novu dobijem sljedeci tjedan
<ivoks> moram na policiju
<ivoks> a u subotu idem na put
<ivoks> pa jeb. ti zivot
<jelly> a nisi je nosio sa sobom?
<ivoks> nosio?
<jelly> imao sa sobom negdje; bez obzira dal si koristio
<pkiller> da ti ju nisu klonirali negdje 
<ivoks> uvijek ju imam sa sobom
<jelly> eh
<jelly> vjerojatno skimmer na nekom domacem bankomatu 
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> to sam joj i rekao
<ivoks> to je do vaseg ATM-a, niceg drugog
<Mmike> da, ali
<Mmike> dzaba mu kartica bez pina
<ravilov> mastercard debitna = maestro
<drj_cro> skinu oni i pin :)
<jelly> Mmike: skimmer pokupi sve podatke, ukljucujuci pin
<ivoks> ravilov: nope
<Mmike> ravilov, actually, nije
<ravilov> kako nije? pa imam to
<Mmike> od rba? :)
<ravilov> da
<Mmike> jelly, kak pokupi pin?
<ivoks> imas, kao osoba
<Mmike> ravilov, da, to nije maestro :)
<ivoks> firme dobiju mastercard
<ravilov> pise gore maestro
<ravilov> i ima logo od mastera
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam imao prije maestro, pa su mi ga uzeli i dali mastercard
<ivoks> ali mi pricamo o mastercard
<Mmike> i onda sam skuzio/citao da je rba izgubila licencu za maestro (ili tako nesto)
<jelly> Mmike: ima par nacina, kamera, fake maska-wrapper za tipkovnicu, fake cijela prednja maska od bankomata
<ivoks> Mmike: i zaba firmama izdaje mastercard
<jelly> Mmike: ovo je vec staro, ali solidna referenca http://krebsonsecurity.com/all-about-skimmers/
<ravilov> ivoks, Mmike, koga vi to? kako ovo nije maestro aka mastercard? http://goodlogo.com/images/logos/maestro_logo_2987.gif
<drj_cro> Mmike: https://www.google.com/search?q=fake+atm+skimmer&client=ubuntu&hs=h3n&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=7ZhfU-HfMomr4ATT74HQDg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1643&bih=929 :)
 * ravilov ima sve racune u RBA
<ivoks> financije.novac.net/engine/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/3_Business+MasterCard_a_resize.jpg
<Mmike> ravilov, to nije mastercard :)
<jelly> drj_cro: REAL atm skimmer :-)
<ravilov> Mmike, nisam ni rekao da je mastercard nego maestro
<ravilov> sto je mastercardov brand (ili sto vec)
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> ravilov: mi ne pricamo o maestro, vec o mastercard
<Mmike> znaci, djaba ja sakrivam rukom tastaturu :D
<ivoks> postoji mastercard debitna
<ivoks> ti ju nemas
<ivoks> ti imas maestro
<ivoks> ok?
<ivoks> kraj price vise
<ravilov> vidi ga
<ravilov> ok, sutim
<Mmike> da 
<Mmike> i postoji debilni ADM
<Mmike> koji naplacuje extra proviziju kad placas mastercardom
<drj_cro> Mmike: kad dodes na bankomat onda sutnes ga 2/3puta da vidis dal se sto klima,ako se klima onda je fake i bjez od njega :)
<Mmike> to je jedina firma koja je trazila izjavu o neprebijanju PDVa kad sam im vratio nesh stso sam kupio
<jelly> heh... "more “reputable” skimmer makers will ask for a snapshot of your target ATM so they can do a custom job"
<Mmike> ivoks, sto ces sad narpavit s ovim?
<drj_cro> moze trazit povrat novaca
<drj_cro> samo dokaze da je bio ovdje u vrijeme kad su tamo novci skinuti
<Mmike> brijem da to nije problem
<Mmike> al' dal' to ima prodju?
<drj_cro> ima
<drj_cro> banka mora dokazat da je on skinuo novce inace mu mora vratiti to sto je skinuto
<pkiller> aha znači obrnuto ide... banka mora dokazat?
<Mmike> drj_cro, opla?
<Mmike> nisam to znao
<Mmike> znaci, teorecki, ja napravim kopiju kartice, posaljem ju svom pajdi u Peking, on od tamo uzme paru, i ja dodjem i kazem 'wtf'? i ovi mi vrate paru ako ne mogu dokazat da sam ja to izveo?
<ivoks> Mmike: a nis, na policiju
<ivoks> mene je banka i zvala
<drj_cro> da
<ivoks> tak da ocito nisam jedini
<igustin> ivoks: dakle, nije "probijen RBA" nego su tebi skimali karticu?
<ivoks> igustin: sumnjam, rekoh; ne koristim ju
<ivoks> pogotovo u zadnje vrijeme ju ne koristim
<ivoks> ne bi se cudio da im je netko uletio i pobrao podatke
<ivoks> ovu karticu nisam nigdje provukao tjednima barem
<igustin> da nisu maznuli brojeve kartica s nekog sajta na kojem si plaćao nešto nekad?
<drj_cro> igustin: to prije
<igustin> ja ne vidim sumnjivih transakcija kod sebe
<ivoks> igustin: za to imam kreditnu karticu
<ivoks> igustin: ovu karticu ne koristim za online placanje
<igustin> hm
<ivoks> doduse... jucer sam ju provukao
<ivoks> sad sam se sjetio
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> hah!
<Mmike> di?
<ivoks> i ne vidim to povlacenje na ispisu prometa
<igustin> na pornjavi kod Mmikea?
<ivoks> Mmike: u slavonskom brodu
<drj_cro> lol
<ivoks> ali dobio sam kes :)
<igustin> skimmer :(
<drj_cro> ivoks:  to ti je to, obicno od kad te skimer skine isti dan se i koristi
<ivoks> igustin: ali dobio sam kes
<igustin> digni uzbunu
<markosejic> na kojem si bankomatu dizao pa kad te pitaju da znas
<ivoks> zovem ih
<ivoks> eto, vele da nije taj
<ivoks> opet, znaci da traze
<ivoks> znaci da nije taj
<ivoks> vec su ga provjerili :)
<ivoks> nisam jedini, 100%
<ivoks> a ja ti velim, ziher je nesto kod njih
<markosejic> netko im je upao naj vjerovatnije u sustav
<ivoks> ako su vec uspjeli provjeriti bankomat u slavonskom brodu, sorry, nisam jedini
<igustin> nije nemoguće da im je netko upao, ali sumnjam, veća je vjerojatnost nešto drugo
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> ali ako oni vec istrazuju
<ivoks> i sad nazovem zensku da pitam jel me ona zvala prije pol sata
<ivoks> i veli, dajte ime i prezime
<ivoks> i onda gleda popis
<ivoks> ma garant im upali
<ivoks> jaizza: priznaj :)
<BotaniCar> Sad mi je frka i online se spojiti da vidim stanje na racunima :) 
<rut> nebi da imas $$$$$$$$$$
<BotaniCar> da imam $ ne bi pricao s vama :) 
<rut> pa di si muffin 
<rut> nevidjeh te cijeli dan 
<BotaniCar> Kad sve rucno radis umjesto da ti rade skripte :) Da si k'o ja, vec bi dosadio i bogu i vragu na ircu :D
<rut> ma j* skripte
<igustin> ivoks: ajd javi detalje kad saznaš više informacija, i ja sam RBA user :/
<rut> vidis kak covjeku ukrali novce radi skripta
<markosejic> tko koristi xubuntu
<rut> da je isao na salter u banci nista nebi ukrali
<Vlado9A3CY> markosejic, ja imam xubuntu, ali ne ovdje gdje sam sada (na poslu), nego doma, iza 16h cu biti nazocan
<SilverSpace> pa bilo je jucer da i zabi poslovnjacima skidaju 
<markosejic> testirao sam 14.04 ne cini se lose
<Vlado9A3CY> ja imam 12.04, vise sam nego zadovoljan ;)
<markosejic> u 14.04 vide se neke promjene
<markosejic> wiskers menu je popravljen i jos neki bugovi
<drj_cro> igustin: upali im nisu sigurno,vjerojatnije je da ga je pokupio skimmer ili da su ga skinuli sa nekog online placanja
<SilverSpace> obruT: moja ploca i proc 900kn
<jaizza> yo!
<jaizza> tko me spominje
<jaizza> tko to zaziva moje ime?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: lol
<SilverSpace> poz
<jaizza> SilverSpace: komad!
<BotaniCar> jaizza: vrati pare :) 
<jelly> kupis dva diska, isti model, nemaju iste velicine
<jelly> http://paste.debian.net/96397/
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pa to je normalno 
<SilverSpace> ops
<drj_cro> jelly: to ti je ko kinder surprise :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa to je normalno 
<jelly> po cemu je to normalno?
<jelly> kad nije isti model, varira jer nije isti model
<SilverSpace> po tome sto ni jedna disk nema isto 
<SilverSpace> ni sd kartica
<SilverSpace> ni cd
<jelly> SilverSpace: na naljepnici svakog samsunga pise tocno koliko LBA sektora ima, nema odstupanja
<jaizza> kaj to ivoks ima protiv RBA?
<jelly> jaizza: dopustili su da mu neko ukrade 5kkn
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ukrali mu pare
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nista efikasno :D
<jelly> ^^
<BotaniCar> gle, tri vezije istine :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> slon i slijepci
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam dva pitanja , zaakj seagate ( ako dobro citam model) i zakaj ne koristis svoj pastebin ? :) 
<ivoks> jaizza: pa ono, ostao sam bez love :-)
<jaizza> RBA mu je ukrao pare?
<ivoks> ne
<jaizza> ah tu si
<BotaniCar> nenene, to da banke kradu je prihvaceno do sad 
<jaizza> nego?
<ivoks> barm mislim da nije :-)
<jaizza> nisi pazio gdje guraš?
<jaizza> karticu
<jelly> BotaniCar: jer radi, i jer pocnem pisati "paste" i ovo izadje kao url :-)
<BotaniCar> :D 
<ivoks> jaizza: pa s obzirom da ju nisam gurao nigdje posebno, posumnjao sam da netko nije dosao do podataka drugacijom metodom
<jaizza> ivoks: kao da je pročitao brojeve sa stražnje strane'
<jaizza> ?
<ivoks> zadnji put sam ju gurao jucer, a teta iz rba tvrdi da taj bankomat nije problematican
<jaizza> kreditna ili debitna?
<ivoks> prije toga karticu nisam koristio tjednima
<ivoks> debitna
<ivoks> koja se moze koristiti i online
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel ima mozda neka caka da Windowsi uzmu 1MiB rezerviranog mjesta za neke svoje potrebe?  sdb je bio koristen u windows makini
<ivoks> pa sad...
<ravilov> windows uzme znatno vise od 1MB
<ravilov> $MFT, $Bitmap i ostalo
<BotaniCar> jelly: nema, ono kaj naprave je ona "system reserved" particija od cca 100MB , reserved dio ni ne vide.
<jaizza> ivoks: frendu su pročitali brojeve u Mađarskoj, čekali i skinuli lovu nakon 2 mjeseca
<ivoks> moguce, bio sam i u americi
<ivoks> al mislim da sam tamo koristio kreditnu
<jelly> ravilov: govorimo o rezervaciji upotrebljive velicine preko (vendorskih) SATA naredbi
<jaizza> ivoks: to nema veze s bankom
<BotaniCar> jaizza: to nije uobicajen mod rada tih i takvih, obicno abjuzaju cim dodju do podataka, ne ? 
<ivoks> znam da nema
<ravilov> oh
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne baš
<jelly> ravilov: tj. o onome sto je u pastebinu
<jaizza> ivoks: pa si saznao gdje je "dignuta" lova?
<ravilov> da, ne znam je tocno blockdev i koji potadak vraca
<ravilov> ali sad cu ga isprobat na svom RAID1
<ravilov> ...ako se ikad ulogiram
<ivoks> filipini
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/hakeri-tvrtkama-htjeli-ukrasti-12-milijuna-gsg-u-iz-gorice-uzeli-609000-kn-935180
<jaizza> ivoks: da, ne bi to imalo veze s RBA ;-)
<ivoks> jaizza: osim ako podatke nisu dobili od vas
<ivoks> 'dobili'
<BotaniCar> di mi je backtick na HR keyboard layoutu ? :) 
<jaizza> ivoks: kak bi "dobili" podatke?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: doma
<BotaniCar> kaj doma , silver ?
<ivoks> jaizza: ne znam, broj kartice i broj na poledjini
<ivoks> jaizza: mozda je negdje spremnjem
<ivoks> spremljen
<jaizza> ivoks: nemre ti nitko na moju bazu s Filipina ;-)
<BotaniCar> ( AFAYK )
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: BotaniCar> di mi je backtick na HR keyboard layoutu ? :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako si me zajebaval, stavi smajli, ako ne, pojasni ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol 
<ravilov> jelly, http://paste.debian.net/hidden/f1722dd0/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ok drugar :)
<ravilov> tko normalan jos koristi hr tipkovnicu..?
<ravilov> za unix neupotrebljiva, za povremeni word/excel/whatever-else-na-hrvatskom CroUS
<BotaniCar> ako izuzmes "normalan" kao uvjet - ja 
<jelly> AltGr 7 ?
<BotaniCar> Fakat, chorav sam :) 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ja imam tri pa koristim koja mi treba 
<jelly> ravilov: velicina diska u bajtovima
<ravilov> jos uvijek ne vidim nikakvu prakticnu primjenu HR layouta tehnickoj osobi, osim ako je spomenuta osoba prisiljena davati support tehnicki nepismenim osobama koji ovisi o keyboard layoutu
<ravilov> tj
<ravilov> ne vidim zasto bi neka tehnicki orijentirana osoba *dobrovoljno* koristila hr layout
<ravilov> oh well
<ravilov> jelly, cudno, eto meni su identicni, vidim da i ja i ti imamo seagate...
<markosejic> o ukusima se ne raspravlja
<jelly> I tehničke osobe povremeno pišu hrvatski.
<BotaniCar> osim cinjenice da ces jedino takve tastature naci u ducanu, ravilov ? 
<ravilov> jelly, jedino sto su moji diskovi otkad su kupljeni rade u ovakvom RAID1
<jelly> BotaniCar: ionako ne gledaš u nju dok tipkaš... RIGHT?
<ravilov> pa da, zaboli me sta je nacrtano na tipkama
<BotaniCar> jelly: *blush*
<jelly> to samo prvih 10 godina gledaš :-)
<ravilov> zato se i naviknem na jedan layout, da me ne zanima kako je proizvodjac odlucio "ukrasiti" tipke
<jelly> poslije ti ne treba
<BotaniCar> :))))))))))))))
<ravilov> markosejic, to je glupost btw
<BotaniCar> kako bilo, koliko ju koristim je ocito iz cinjenice da si ne znam backtick nadjem :D
<ravilov> onda prebacis na US i problem rijesen :p
<jelly> mislim, i moja thinkpad tipkovnica ima na sebi hrvatski (ok, slovenski) layout
<jelly> BotaniCar: znači da si naučio koristiti $() u shell skriptama...
<jelly> pa ti `` ne treba
<BotaniCar> Skoro ! 
<ravilov> jelly, optimist
<jaizza> ivoks: si napravio prijavu?
<Mmike> jaizza, aj ga jos sad i pitaj dal' mu fali ta lova :)
 * ravilov -u se ne da bas koristit $( ) dok god mu vim to farba kao neispravno
<BotaniCar> jelly: sad sam se u 'ecnera spojio , tamo imam sigejte, u blok su isti 
<jelly> jebat ga, znam i ja da bi trebali biti isti
<jaizza> ivoks: ti fali lova?
<ravilov> to se ona nudi nadoknadit ako treba?
<jelly> ne bi bio problem da je raid polje složeno po preporukama, tj. da se nije išlo preko 1,000,000,000,000 bajtova
<ravilov> ha
 * ravilov je definitivno slozio po preporukama onda
<ravilov> ovo su dva 500GB diska :)
<jelly> al Å¡ta zna dete (i installeri)
<ravilov> uzme i... smanji disk
<jelly> ravilov: ako si iskoristio onih 107,862,016 ekstra onda nije po preporukama
<jelly> i kad bi imao za zamjenu neki drugi model od 500GB mogao bi se iznenadit kao i mi sad
<ivoks> jaizza: nisam jos, jer radim... budem sutra
<ravilov> imam extra bajtova?!
<jelly> ravilov: jel ti čitaš šta pejstaš !??!?
<ravilov> jelly, actually sumnjam da sam napravio po preporukama jer preporuke nisam nikad ni vidio a intuicija mi nije toliko dobro razvijena
<ravilov> jelly, ne, samo sam virnuo da potvrdim da su brojevi isti
 * BotaniCar vristi od smijeha :)
<ravilov> jelly, mislis 1TiB ukupno ili po uredjaju ili?
 * ravilov stvarno ne zna sta kaze famozna "preporuka"
 * ravilov nije sistemac
<BotaniCar> Gotovo svi devovi koje znam se busaju u prso junacko da znaju koliko svaki sistemac i vise, jer inace ne bi mogli razvijati </pileofcrap>
 * ravilov ne zna nijednog takvog deva, a radim s njih tucet ipo
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ovisi o devu, al' ak pricamo o PHPu, onda indeed crappile :)
<ravilov> wat
<BotaniCar> Steta sto ne poznajem tvoje suradnike nego ove svoje 
<Mmike> iako vecina sistemaca sam ranta po developerima :)
<BotaniCar> ja rantam samo kad mi generiraju posel koji nisam morao raditi :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Šuker Davor: Neću se odreći Širića! Nemojmo osuđivati ljude pri prvom hapšenju
<SilverSpace> koji konj
<ravilov> kako je ovaj youtube bolestan
<ravilov> gledam dokumentarac o cernobilu
<ravilov> on meni dolje pukne reklamu o kemoterapiji
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi vidio idijota :)
<jelly> ravilov: relevant!
<ravilov> jelly, too relevant
<SilverSpace> ravilov: lol
<jelly> da ti treba ne bi se zalio
<ravilov> nisam uopce gledao reklamu, odmah sam je ugasio, ali sad se pitam, kako se kemoterapija uopce moze reklamirati?
<ravilov> special deals? free stuff?
<ravilov> svaka peta besplatna?
<BotaniCar> ravilov: vjerovao ili ne, i na to se ceka. Mozda nude uslugu _kad_ti_treba_
<jelly> ravilov: svaka peta besplatna bi bilo super...
<ravilov> istina
<ravilov> imam neki USB1.1 hub, jel se to moze kak upgradeati na 2.0?
<ravilov> recimo zamijenim kontroler :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: vise bi te kostalo nego kupit novi :)
<jelly> baci i kupi novi
<SilverSpace> svega i svasta na netu asmo nema onog kaj meni treba
<SilverSpace> asmo/samo
<SilverSpace> danas tekma bayern  real
<SilverSpace> opet necuvidjeti pola tekme 
<ravilov> nije da mislim to napravit, samo me zanima jel se moze i kako bi to islo
<ravilov> necu nista bacat, zasto bi? usb1.1 je sasvim dobar za miseve i tipkovnice
<SilverSpace> eto gdje najvise gubim vrijeme  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/gubljenjevremena.png
<jelly> SilverSpace: kak softver zna sto si najvise citao
<jelly> gleda koji je tab vidljiv?
<Mmike> top - 16:46:46 up  6:32, 14 users,  load average: 6.46, 6.20, 5.17
<Mmike> da imam 55 jezgri ovi testovi bi sve zauzeli
<SilverSpace> jelly: chrome zna
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj radis
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne bus doso po cf adapter
<Mmike> SilverSpace, budem
<Mmike> u 17 sam gotov
<Mmike> pa onda krenem
<Mmike> moram po bateriju tamo
<Mmike> tj, cekam da ovi testovi prodju pa ak prodju sam gotov
<ravilov> SilverSpace, nesto za tebe http://hackaday.com/2014/04/29/solderless-tag-connect-for-flashing-routers/
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: pa ja ni ne lemim 
<ravilov> za buducnost :)
<SilverSpace> imam tri spenadle samo zakacim 
<jelly> SilverSpace: Chrome sve zna, i koju pornjavu najvise gledam i koji su mi passwordi za gmail...
<SilverSpace> jelly: sve
<SilverSpace> ako mu dopustis
<SilverSpace> Radite u anonimnom načinu. kaj ne
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj mislis zasto imam samo normalne stranice u statistici
<SilverSpace> "normalne"
<jelly> ne radim u anonimnom načinu, kak bi inače znao di sam prošli put stao kod "browsanja"...
<SilverSpace> ravilov: mada je ovo dobra zamisao 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj to trebas jednom godisnje
<ntcbow> http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/a-new-type-of-phishing-attack/
<ntcbow> browsam i gubim vrijeme..
<obruT> primjecujem u zadnje vrijeme da dosta spema za hrvacke firme ima isti disclaimer sto se tice spama, citiraju zakon o elektronickim komunikacijama i slicno iako ga poprilicno krse :) kao ljudi ce povjerovat
<obruT> nabijem ih
<ivoks> Mmike: 9gag.com/gag/aLKV4Qv
<Mmike> ivoks, savrseno :D
<jelly> obruT: kad ih blokiram, pozivam se na clanak 107 stavku 2 :-)
<obruT> u apdejtu iz 2011, clanak 101, stavak 1 kaze da ti ne smiju slati mail bez tvoje privole... do-vi-dje-nja
<obruT> to sto sam se "ja sam prijavio" ili "me prijavio prijatelj" je cisto sranje
<obruT> da ne znam kud bih s novcima, tako bih ih sve tuzio da bi se usrali u gace, mater im spammersku
<obruT> nek dokazu kak im je moja mail adresa zavrsila u listi
<jelly> obruT: imas url na apdejt?
<obruT> jelly: http://www.zakon.hr/cms.htm?id=448
<jelly> cl 107 st (2) veli da smiju slati ako si njihov customer
<obruT> cl 101 je update na 107
<jelly> ah, ovo zamjenjuje cijeli clanak
<jelly> #$@%
<jelly> dajte mi diff -u
<obruT> ovima recimo koji meni salju nisam ni customer, a bome nisam im ni dao privolu
 * jelly je blokirao sva osim jednih koji salju preko redcappi.net ESP-ja
<jelly> sve*
<jelly> kad mi dodje na news@iskon, samo blokiram globalno jer je jasno da su ili harvestali ili kupili list adresa odnekud
<jelly> do sad se zalio ukupno jedan posiljatelj, i prestao se zaliti kad smo trazili logove potvrde opt-ina za 10-ak adresa
<jelly> do tad je tvrdio da naravno ima opt-in
<jelly> http://gawker.com/six-layer-pizza-cake-is-about-to-become-a-canadian-re-1564653771
<SilverSpace> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-for-Android-to-Be-Retired-Soon-439804.shtml
<ravilov> bas me zanima sta ivoks kaze na to
<jelly> to je manje bitno; vise bitno je: koji proizvod izmisljen ove godine ce canonical baciti u smece dve godine od sad? :-)
<ravilov> unity?? :)
<ravilov> nije bas izmisljen ove godine ali zasto ga ne bi svejedno bacili u smece :p
<ivoks> kaj?
<ravilov> citaj...
<ivoks> sto ja kazem na ukidanje ubuntu for android?
<ivoks> eto, ja ne znam da je ukinut, ne znam odakle ta informacija
<ivoks> pih, pa jel mozete otvoriti taj bug?
<ivoks> koliko ja vidim, private je
<ivoks> i u njemu ne pise da se ukida
<jelly> ti _nas_ pitas jel mozemo otvorit? :-)
<markosejic> d vecer
<ravilov> ivoks, meni javlja da stranica ne postoji, automatski sam pomislio "eh, naravno da su odmah maknuli"
<ravilov> (tja bug na lp-u)
<ravilov> taj*
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> ne pise da se ukida
<ivoks> dapace, pise da se nastavlja
<ivoks> bug je o rijecima na web stranici
<ivoks> u kojima kaze da ce ufa biti spreman do kraja 2012
<ivoks> bug nema veze s UfA kao takvim
<ivoks> ako mi ne vjerujete, pitatje Mmiketa, i on ima pristup tom bugu
<SweetMuffin> Sto ti ne bivjerovali :) Iako, ideja da ste spremni odustati od neceg sto nema smisla - ima smisla. </troll>
<ravilov> ivoks, a ovo o ponestajanju entuzijazma i motivacije?
<ravilov> pisu i da je cijeli projekt pretajan ali to si vec objasnio
<ivoks> UfA je definitivno iza UfU :)
<ivoks> i iza ubuntu touch
<ravilov> ufu? sta je sad to?
<ivoks> to je kao da me pitati zasto bit microsoft prvo radio office za Windows Phone, nego li za android
<banderaz> ufa, ufu, ufi, ufo... wtf
<Mmike> To su novi likovi za Gospodara Prstenova
<Mmike> Krizanci izmedju vilenjaka i patuljaka.
<banderaz> a di im je Ufe
<banderaz> pardon, UfE
<jelly-home> Mmike: ljudotinje?
<markosejic> jelly pozz
<jelly-home> dobra večer, markosejic 
<jelly-home> markosejic: Å¡to ima?
<markosejic> nista pametno cackam po you tube
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi vidio prvi komentar tamo na mackalice?
<ravilov> sto ne bi jednostavno razvili Uf*?
<ravilov> ubuntu for all
<markosejic> ubuntu gnome gledam review
<ravilov> eto svima nam je neizmjerno drago da ti gledas review
<ravilov> osobno stvarno ne znam kako bi prezivio bez te informacije
<ravilov> :p
 * jelly-home slaps ravilov 
 * ravilov kicks jelly-home
<Mmike> ravilov, kae, frustracije? :)
<Mmike> ravilov, aj na pivu, zapali joint, 30ak sklekova, bilo sto, naj se sekirati :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, no dice. Al' sutra je nas dan!
<SilverSpace> :)
 * obruT ne zna jel umoran ili sto vec
<obruT> ako koristim nc -l neki_port > neki_fajl   i to radi ok
<jelly-home> meteoropat!
<jelly-home> patis na meteore...
<obruT> zasto ne bi radilo u petlji: while true; do nc -l neki_port > neki_fajl; done
<obruT>  ?
<SilverSpace>  /reboot
<jelly-home> i na, kajjaznam, mladi mjesec
<obruT> nc se izvrsi i sve, ali fajl bude prazan
<jelly-home> obruT: bash: file already exists: neki_fajl
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: de mene pozovi na pivo i joinat, mozes ti sklekove radit' dok ja to dvoje rjesavam :D
<obruT> ma kad ga rucno pozovem milion puta radi ok
<obruT> u petlji nece
<ntcbow> http://www.jwz.org/blog/2014/04/the-awful-thing-about-getting-it-right-the-first-time-is-that-nobody-realizes-how-hard-it-was/
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, dramaticno si duhovit :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ak se dotelis do grada nekud, morti bi i mogli
<Mmike> ntcbow, word!
<jelly-home> ha, jos neko cita jwz-a
<SweetMuffin> mogli bi samo prvo dvoje, ili i sklekove ? :) 
<ravilov> obruT, bit ce da si STVARNO umoran :)
<ravilov> while true
<ravilov> time si upravo petlju pokrenuo JOS JEDNOM
<ntcbow> hello word.. spread the word.. ?!
<ravilov> i pregazio prvi file
<ntcbow> 4the lolz.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1313885/comments/4
<ravilov> Mmike, obzirom sto mi slijedi, nista mi nece pomoc
<obruT> ravilov: hmm da, nc otvori fajl prije nego sto ista primi na port :) da, umoran sam :)
<obruT> odnosno ne nc, nego bash :)
<ravilov> yep
<ntcbow> ovi unity ce ubuntu slomit vrat.. i ako jesu lipo napravili
<obruT> mislim da treba ici doma
<ravilov> hm, bit ce da sam umoran, napisem rm file.txt i odjednom vise nema file.txt! sta radim krivo? :D
<ravilov> obruT, ^
<obruT> napravit cu da stavlja u temp fajl pa kopira u ovaj pravi
<jelly-home> i onda opet? :-)
<obruT> onda ce biti ok
<obruT> jer ce kopirati tek nakon sto privi fajl :)
<ravilov> obruT, a koja je poanta da preneses jedan file i onda preneses drugi kojim ces prebrisat prvi?
<obruT> primi ;)
<ravilov> aha mislim da kuzim
<obruT> ovo ce radit, bez brige :)
<ravilov> radis servis za prihvacanje fajlova
<jelly-home> obruT: koja je poanta?
<obruT> da :)
<ravilov> koji ce vecinu vremena sjedit i cekat
<obruT> poanta je u tome da ne mogu kopirati fajl izmedju ta dva stroja nikako osim NC-om :P
<jelly-home> obruT: eeee
<obruT> a ne da mi se svaki put pokretati nc na stroju na kojem slusa :)
<SweetMuffin> obruT: get moar boxen ! 
<SweetMuffin> till you get boxen tath communicate
<jelly-home> obruT: nikad ne kopiraj cisto nc-om, uvijek tar | nc i s druge strane nc | tar
<obruT> ok, radi sve ok :)
<ravilov> obruT, ovo mi zvuci ko kostov i moj offs :)
<ravilov> one-file filesystem
<ravilov> also known as cat file > /dev/block/whatever
<jelly-home> ravilov: tar automatski podrzava >1 datoteke!
<jelly-home> :-)
<ravilov> jelly-home, znam, ali obruT ne koristi tar, pa me podsjetilo na nas "sustav" :)
<jelly-home> also: ako je nc jedini nacin da kopiras datoteke, sysadmina treba otpustit
<jelly-home> ravilov: ne koristi tar jer je bedast
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ili mu dat' medalju, ovisno o stroju :D
<ravilov> ko i mi
<ravilov> that's the point
<ravilov> also
<obruT> ma bolje da ne znate koje probleme imam... moram developati neku skriptu i pokretati ju na nekoj windows kanti, a na windows kantu se spajam preko rdesktopa kojeg tuneliram kroz N ssh tunela
 * ravilov pretpostavlja da se radi o nekoj privremenoj i/ili potrganoj kanti
<obruT> boze sacuvaj
<jelly-home> obruT: step 1) dignes cygwin sshd na windowsima
<jelly-home> step 2) ???
<jelly-home> step 3) profit
<ravilov> obruT, u odnosu na to HR sustav koji radi samo na IE cak zvuci ok :)
<jelly-home> ravilov: najgora stvar je da se bolje renderira u Firefoxu gdje ne radi sve, nego u IE
<ravilov> nije mi to cudno
<obruT> a skripta koju radim se spaja na neki telefon na njegovo web sucelje i cucla podatke
<obruT> i svi modeli telefona su koliko toliko parsabilni
<jelly-home> u IE imas kolone za godisnji i prekovremeni gdje gore pise opis, pa datum, i onda je satnica u iducem redu tablice pomaknuta za kolonu i pol
<obruT> ali ovaj, jebote, da mi je naci developera koji je to radio
<obruT> sto bi mu sad uradio to ne postoji niti na jednom filmu... a Mengele bi mogao stosta nauciti
<jelly-home> obruT: koji vendor?
<obruT> yealink
<jelly-home> AH :-)
<jelly-home> najjeftiniji SIP tulifoni a da nisu (fizicki) totalna krama
<obruT> ima dva firmvera, jedan je normalan, ali taj nije u produkciji, taj je tu kod mene na stolu... i idem isprobat na produkciji, a na produkciji sasma drugo sucelje... i sve jebeno se puni s javascriptom
<jelly-home> obruT: dobra stvar je, kad uspijes radit s njim, moci ces raditi i sa PBZ netbankingom i krasti ljudima milijune
<obruT> nadam se da nece doci do toga da cu jos morat pokretat neki javascript engine :P
<jelly-home> ... u virtualki dignes firefox, ulogiras se i onda OCR-as rezultate
<SilverSpace> ooo jebote kisa
<SilverSpace> nemre bez kise na 1 maj
<obruT> hmm, uspio sam cak doci do nekih podataka... bice nesto
<jelly-home> sef je bas danas strgao svoj SNOM i dobio Yealink na zamjenu
<obruT> eh snom :)
<jelly-home> obruT: javi dal se moze i kako promijeniti zvono.
<obruT> snom cak radi na ipv6... i yealink isto
<jelly-home> snom ima super web sucelje, cak sam ga ja skuzio 
<jelly-home> na kraju sam samo sebi mijenjao zvonjavu umjesto svima za 1. april
<jelly-home> alzo, windowsasi vele da se SNOM bez problema spoji i na njihov Lync i da sve radi
<SweetMuffin> obruT: mi u firmi koristimo netphone, de nama gurnite nesto umjesto onih dosadnih LG/nortela :) 
<SweetMuffin> jebo te telefon koji radi vec 3-4 godine bez stucanja 
<SweetMuffin> no fun
<Mmike>   py27: commands succeeded
<Mmike>   pep8: commands succeeded
<Mmike> weee :D
<Mmike> sad mogu ic u ducan
<ravilov> obruT, telefon sa web suceljem... hmm... da nemas ti prototip UfA-e??
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: koje headsete trosite uz netphone?
<SweetMuffin> jelly: nikakve, obicne slusalice
<jelly-home> a mirkofon?
<ravilov> SilverSpace, kazu da od kise na 1. maj grah i kobasice budu jos ukusnije :p
<SweetMuffin> tulifonov, dobili smo u paketu te netphone tulifone i to rabimo bez asesoara
<ravilov> (a i na plotu svasta pise, znam)
<jelly-home> ahaa
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: sorry, ja mislio da je netphone neki softverski
<ravilov> ali dolazi sa hardverskim mikrofonom!
<ravilov> think karaoke
<SweetMuffin> jelly: moze biti ako hoces, onda je nesto jeftinije, ali mi je mrsko drhtati jel mi PC upaljen, da ne bi bilo da se u firmi nitko ne javlja na telefon
<SweetMuffin> pak smo zeli i tulifone
<SweetMuffin> Inace sam u svim call centrima di je bilo novaca za to stavljal plantronics
<ravilov> hmmm mislim da mi to imamo na helpdesku
<SweetMuffin> Fino se cuju, ok su za glavu, izdrze i najgoreg debi..operatera
<ravilov> nasi su vec postariji, spuzva se raspada
<ravilov> ali dobivaju nove
<SweetMuffin> ma , lako za potrosni materijal, bitno da plastika i elektronika duraju 
<SweetMuffin> ajebate, pa to su i cijene pale, sad ima po 100 baksi takvih sluski 
<obruT> SweetMuffin: cek malo, obicne slusalice ? 
<obruT> SweetMuffin: u sto ih ustekate ? :P
<obruT> AFAIK, doticni telefoni imaju RJ konektor za headset
<SweetMuffin> obruT: ove planktonske ? U telefon 
<SweetMuffin> aha, mozda nisam bio jasan :) Sad u firmi imamo obicne voip telefone. Prije sam slagal i kol centre, tamo su planktonke isle 
<obruT> dakle, vecina telefona koje mi imamo koriste RJ konektor za headsetove
<SweetMuffin> a cijelu sam pricu pricao u nadi da ces mi u firmu poslat tehnicara s naputkom da trenutne dosadne LG telefone zamijeni za neke "yehowa svjedok" da mi razbije monotoniju :) 
<obruT> a bas me neki dan sefica pitala di kod nas kupit adapter da usteka obicne slusalice...
<obruT> SweetMuffin: nemam ti ja previse posla s korisnicima (fala svevisnjem) :) tak da ono, to KAM-a zicaj ak ga imas :)
<SweetMuffin> K'o da nemam :) Tak smo bitna musterija :) 
<SweetMuffin> Usput, obruT, brijem da bi imao manje radnih sati da delas s ljudima, ako ovo kaj sad cackas s nc-om delas za firmu :) Nisam ziher da si bolje prosao :D
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: pisat ce prekovremene, sad kad ima pristup na windows makinu sa IE
<SweetMuffin> :) :) 
<obruT> jelly-home: prekovremene saljem sefici na mail, bas sam danas slao :)
<jelly-home> ah, ona se jebe s aplikacijom
<SweetMuffin> haha, prvo rad, pa odobrenje za rad, pa knjizenje :) 
<obruT> uspio sam na kraju reverseengineerat sugavi yealink... mogu do svih podataka :P
<ravilov> obruT, reci mi da se web sucelje gore vrti na win98-embedded :)
<jelly-home> obruT: i... jel se moze postaviti drukcija zvonjava??  (.wav, .au. mp3?)
<obruT> ravilov: kaze mini_httpd/1.19
<ravilov> pih
<obruT> jelly-home: nisam to gledao, nadam se da ni necu morat :)
<jelly-home> onda nemas _sve_ podatke :-)
<obruT> vise se bavim firmware-om i sip accountima :)
<obruT> sve podatke koji meni trebaju :)
<jelly-home> kako imat provisioning bez provisioninga
<obruT> ovo sto ja radim je automatsko prikupljanje podataka sa svih uredjaja, priprema za provisioning i provisioning doticnih na sustave i same telefone
<SweetMuffin> Stan' malo, kakve podatke prikupljas i sta ce ti moj PIN  za 0800-SEXY-GRANNY
<SilverSpace> naso tekmu 
<SilverSpace> bez streama
<SilverSpace> zdf
<obruT> SweetMuffin: hihi :)
<obruT> trenutno mi svira motherfucker pjesma: long train runnin...
<ravilov> mozda trazi bivse pinup cure
<SilverSpace> kaj je pinup
<ravilov> ...
<CrazyLemon> :D
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> 0:2
<Mmike> kaj nije 0:3 ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/change-swappiness-settings/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je sad 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, swappines mosh stavit komotno na 10
<Mmike> pogotovo ak imas RAMa
<Mmike> i, nemoj u sysctl.conf
<SilverSpace> default je 60
<Mmike> nego u /etc/sysctl.d/ napravi file
<Mmike> i unutra metni
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to znaci, 'ajmo rec', da ce 60% stvari kernel po defaultu swapati
<Mmike> ovo 'ajmo rec' znaci da je to jako pojednostavljeno
<SilverSpace> nisam to znao 
<Mmike> (M=e619d) mario@BUNTOR ~/work/canonical/gits/cinder> sudo sysctl -a | grep swappines
<Mmike> [sudo] password for mario: 
<Mmike> vm.swappiness = 1
<Mmike> eto kak je to meni na desktopu
<SilverSpace> sad naletio na ovo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, na sto lici tekma?
<SilverSpace> sadd kad mi dode ploca nova 
<SilverSpace> i 8G rama 
<SilverSpace> cu to slozit 
<SilverSpace> tekma vise nije zanimljiva poslije 2:0
<SilverSpace> real je tehnicki nadmocnija momcad
<Mmike> znaci, ubili su bayern
<SilverSpace> i znao sam da ovakav bayern nema sanse
<SilverSpace> jos su trebali dobiti dva 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu sansu stvorit 
<DomaMuffin> glupi utzorrent ne skida fajlove s visokim prioritetom  prioritetno .. 
<DomaMuffin> zakaj sve kaj taknem doma radi na pol ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> ( osim zene, OSIM ZENE )
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: zato kaj je nema na tv 
<SilverSpace> jebeni hrt daje samo jednu tekmu i to srijedom
<matija> Mmike: ti pratis sport?
<SilverSpace> ak mu zena dozvoli 
<DomaMuffin> matija, ma samo klasiku, ono kad stavis pola place na kladi, inace nije fan :) 
<matija> :D
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> mzezelj
<Mmike> kaj ti oces? :)
<Mmike> Kaj ti tak falim tam u #reflected? :D
<Mmike> matija, u biti samo formulu1 pratim sa strascu, ostalo tak tak. Al ovo je zanimljiva tekma (mogla bit), pa eto
<matija> Mmike: yup, falis
<matija> kak je u tam gdi vec jesi?
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: kaj su se minioni iz krosvalie poceli tu spawnat od kad si otisao ? :) Mogao si, onda, i prije :) 
<matija> DomaMuffin: a da, znas kak je
<matija> fali covjek firmi pa ga trazimo posvuda
<DomaMuffin> Znam, znam, delal sam i ja s njim, sve je u redu i smrdi dok ste si skupa, al kad ga nema .. 
<Mmike> matija, ovak: http://docs.openstack.org/training-guides/content/module001-ch004-openstack-architecture.html (pogledaj sliku 4.2)
<matija> zivot nema smisla
<Mmike> aj aj 
<Mmike> bumo rostiljali
<Mmike> bumo gemistali
<Mmike> sad lijepo vrijeme dolazi
<matija> Mmike: a u kurac
<Mmike> erik je taman narasto da moze mog sina ucit kak se psuje i to sve :D
<matija> \o/
<matija> taman je, da
<matija> kak je luka?
<Mmike> dobrfo
<Mmike> super, stovise
<Mmike> sve mece u usta
<Mmike> ljuti se kad mu nesh nije fino
<matija> ko je crtal onu sliku? 4.2 jel
<Mmike> pa ovi iz openstacka, valjda :)
<matija> cudaci
<Mmike> danas pokrenem svoju virtualku u svom klaudu
<matija> znas da se ide na penstack ipak?
<Mmike> i nemrem se spojit gore
<matija> open*
<Mmike> i veli mi lik kao, da, jbg, pokrenuo si ju na testnom nasem stacku, a ne na svom stacku unutar testnog stacka
<Mmike> reko, u kurac sve :)
 * matija malo povraca kad god netko kaze cloud
<Mmike> matija, jep, pohvalili mi se
<Mmike> i meni se povracalo
<Mmike> pogotovo kad je ivoks tu sav u oblacima bio
<Mmike> al' ima to smisla sve
<matija> meh
<Mmike> cek mjesec/dva, pa da vidis kad ja pocnem :) 
<matija> ispod svega ionak treba bit gvozdje tak da...
<matija> jebes ti to sve
<DomaMuffin> ahahaha, cim je dobio naznaku prve platje, najednom sve ima smisla :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ahahahahahaha
<Mmike> a gle
<Mmike> pise tamo, recimo, kao, imas wordpress
<Mmike> i onda kazes: juju deploy wordpress
<Mmike> i dobijes wordpress
<Mmike> i onda skuzis da ti ta jedna masina pre malo i hoces to skalirati
<Mmike> i kazes
<Mmike> cek sam da nadjem :)
<matija> :)
<matija> juju scale wordpress? :D
<matija> al dude, juju?
<Mmike> brijem da juju add-unit wordpress
<Mmike> i onda on digne novu instancu i ciribu-ciriba
<matija> to mora biti NAJBOLJI softver na svijetu da ga se prihvati s tim imenom
<Mmike> doduse, nije mi jasno kaj s wpcontent direkrorijem i svim tim djidjama
<Mmike> (s obzirom da je u reflectedu bila tona HA wordpressa, jel', pa znam kaj ispod mora bit)
<Mmike> al', ruku na srce, nije mi nist jos jasno, tak da... :)
<Mmike> da, juju
<Mmike> smijeh :)
<Mmike> matija, jel' vama dete islo u vrtic?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, jel' vama mali ide u vrtic?
<SilverSpace> kaze njemacki spiker za modrica stroj pas
<matija> Mmike: krece sad na jesen
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da nam dete nece moc u vrtic zato kaj je rodjen 11.9 te samim time 31.8 jos nije imao godinu dana
<Mmike> mislim, koje su to debilandretine
<Mmike> matija, jel' k-lou zena nasla posao?
<matija> nismo dobili jaslice jer zena ne dela
<matija> Mmike: neznam stvarno, nisam vecneko vrijeme s njim prical
<Mmike> on je ujutro?
<matija> samof  fixam za njim :D
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> e a di je weshmashian ?
<matija> sad je na GO
<Mmike> godisnji je nesh spominjao
<Mmike> da
 * Mmike si je kupio SLI maticnu i sad ce imat 2 kartize za mintanje (da, da, na #blatnjok idem)
<matija> kaj da? znas da se to ne splati vise?
<Mmike> jel? :)
<Mmike> ma kak to sad odjednom? :)
<Mmike> ne isplati s ebitkojn
<Mmike> lajtkojn se marginalno isplati
<Mmike> al' to je i tak ulaganje u buducnost :)
<matija> nda
<matija> to je ko da ides u dvoriste kopat zlato
<Mmike> pa, ne bas
<Mmike> doduse, nije nit pretjerano daleko :)
<Mmike> matija, cek, znaci, oni solidfiretovi i ono sve, sad ce openstack na to?
<matija> aye
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ovaj je tjedan zdrav, pa ide :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, lol :D
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, a kad je krenuo, kad je rodjen on to jest?
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: gledaj odma privatni vrtic, cijena ce ti ispast ista na kraju, a u drzavnom iionako ( pogotovo za jaslice) neces 10 godina doci na red
<Mmike> kak mislis, cijena ista?
<DomaMuffin> pa grad subvencionira privatne vrtice, na kraju te isto dodje , ja sad placam 650 kn 
<Mmike> u privatnom?
<Mmike> mjesecno?
<Mmike> na kraju cega?
<matija> tu je vrtic privatni 600 kn 
<DomaMuffin> jesteda, i jos je taj vrtic di ide , vrtic koji kuha za sve druge u kvartu pa prvi dobije njupu 
<matija> gradski je 500
<DomaMuffin> na kraju mjeseca :) 
<DomaMuffin> nnda, nesh ti razlike 
<Mmike> i ja bi u vrtic
<Mmike> jebemti kad se sjetim, meni je to tak traumaticno iskustsvo bilo k'o klincu :)
<matija> meni je bilo super
<matija> osim kad je neki konj jednom decku iz grupe sagranom iskopal oko
<DomaMuffin> Joj, suti, moj je dobro prihvacao od prve godine do sad, a sad .. ujutro pocne s drekom i "necu na posao" :) K'o da sebe gledam, 110cm manjeg :) 
<matija> to je bilo traumaticno
<Mmike> veli mi zena da joj veli frendica koja je teta u vrticu da su privatni vrtici u kurcu jer najcesce upisu vise djece nego sto bi smjeli 
<Mmike> pa je haos
<Mmike> iskopal oko!?
<Mmike> cek, kak mislis - iskopal oko?
<matija> yup, super je dok s 5 godina vidis kak nekom oko iscuri
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: nije tako, regulativa je ista za sve, smiju imati X djece na Y teta, ako je drugacije kazes da ces im doc s novinama i bok
<Mmike> nisam to nikad vidio
<Mmike> matija, i kaj, lik nema oko vise?
<matija> povukel je lik granu, pozval ga da dode vidjet i pustil granu a grana se vratila ovom direkt u oko
<Mmike> ok, to je to
<matija> Mmike: a ima oko per se, ali nema oko funkciju
<Mmike> NEDAM DETE U <vRTIC
<Mmike> :D
<matija> tu u privatni uzimaju max 20eto djece
<matija> 20ero
<matija> na 2 tete
<matija> kaj je super
<SilverSpace> Mmike: onda ga ne smijes pustiti ni iz stana 
<matija> al je zajeb upast jer je samo jedan privatni vrtic u kc
<DomaMuffin> Star sam. Sve na telki je ili repriza ili bezveze . 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> najgora stvar mi prebacit maticnu
<DomaMuffin> mmike , zakaj si mi pokazao ovaj openstack docs .. opet ne bum legao do 4 ujutro .. 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, super je, jelda? :)
<SilverSpace> jao na prvi maj na rostiljadu musku a nesmim ni hodat ni pit ni zderat 
<Mmike> a mene jos i placaju da to naucim i igram se s time :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, nemoj oti
<Mmike> otic
<Mmike> nebum nit ja
<SilverSpace> moram to odjebat
<SilverSpace> 4:0
<matija> opa
<Mmike> ides!
<Mmike> a ja ne gledam!
<DomaMuffin> Koliko rostilj mora biti los da ga mika odjebe :) 
<DomaMuffin> U davnim danima bi otisao makar da rostilj majstora dovedes u red :) 
<Mmike> peko sam u nedjelju kod punice rostilj na plin
<Mmike> znas koje je to mucenje
<Mmike> matija, tak sam kod docelica par puta jeo :)
<matija> kaj? rostilj na plin ? :D
<Mmike> cda :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel bar na kamenu 
<matija> to ja planiram slozit
<matija> imam mramornu plocu
<matija> koju smo uraki s groblja
<matija> malo je deblja
<matija> no nismo, no
<matija> al imam plocu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije svaka dobra 
<matija> i plamenik
<SilverSpace> matija: nije svaka dobra 
<matija> koje su dobre SilverSpace ?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> to nije dobro za rostac
 * DomaMuffin zamislja cevapcice na kojima je udubljeno Jozo i Mija Fazlinovic, pocivali u miru
<Mmike> rostac mora bit na drvetu
<Mmike> jer to drvo da miris
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> i resetka nesmije bit ona sa zljebovima di se ulje, kakti, cijedi
<Mmike> jer se na tome meso przi
<Mmike> a to je lose
<Mmike> najbolje su one okrugle resetke
<Mmike> puko mi nosac za kuler na ploci :)
<SilverSpace> kakav 
<SilverSpace> imam ja jedan 
<Mmike> am2
<ivoks> opet Mmike kenja
<matija> i Mmike imas unity na laptopu?
<Mmike> gle ovog
<Mmike> tehnicki mi je sef i sad misli da moze i dalje srat :)
<Mmike> matija, ne :)
<Mmike> matija, neupotrebljivo mi to
<Mmike> probao vise puta,lne ide
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislim da je ovaj za intel
<Mmike> imam radeon 9200SE :)
<SilverSpace> sjeti me sutra da ga nadem
<matija> Mmike: ja se danas opet na kde prebacil, svaki put ostanem paf kak to super radi
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> 'super'
<matija> Mmike: imam i one indikatore za kojima olko patis
<Mmike> nema
<matija> ali ima
<SilverSpace> http://www.pcstats.com/articleimages/200704/biostarTa690G_m3.jpg
<Mmike> tj, ti koje ima su tak losi da bolje da ih opce nema
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: hahaha, imam i ja, pasivnu ! :) 
<matija> Mmike: pa ono, tu su i rade fino
<Mmike> al ne rade :)
<Mmike> rade lose i jadno
<matija> u traci ko na mate
<Mmike> jadni su
<matija> nemas pojma
<DomaMuffin> o cem vi pricate ? Ja ako sam imao 2 linuxa s grafikom u zadnje 3-4 godine :) 
<Mmike> ma imam
<Mmike> sam da presarafim ovo pa natipkavam
<DomaMuffin> sim se pocne nekaj o aj kendijima, ja nish ne zna m :) 
<Mmike> u bti mi je nejasno kak jos nitko nije napisao dobre kde plugincice takve
<matija> Mmike: pa skucaj ti
<matija> ljudima se neda ponovno izmisljati kotac
<Mmike> recimo onaj memory usage plugin
<Mmike> apdejta se svaku minutu valjda :)
<Mmike> onda, nema neki network monitortcic
<matija> ovaj koji ja imam se apdejta svake sekunde
<Mmike> da mi napise fino 'sad downloadiras sa 10
<matija> imam i network monitor za svaki interface
<Mmike> 100kb/sec
<matija> ajd to nema
<Mmike> neg imam neki graf
<Mmike> koji tak, nekak, nesh pokazuje
<Mmike>  onda cpu usage
<Mmike> pise neke postotke lude
<Mmike> koji nemaju veze s vezom
<Mmike> gnoma to tak fino ima
<matija> nda
<ivoks> nisam ti ja sef
<matija> mark ti je sef
<matija> il kak mu je vec ime
<Mmike> to me sad podsjetilo na ono 'NIKOLAAAAAAAAAAA, NISAM TI JA MAAAAAJKA!' :)
<ivoks> al sam trazio od tvog sefa da ti radis na necemu :)
<DomaMuffin> Odem se praviti da spavam, prije nego me Mladi Gospodin urlikom zbudi da bar 2 ure ubijem oko :) 
<matija> ivoks: reci Mmike-ovom sefu da kaze ovom da skuca kde plugin
<matija> jer ovak samo bitcha
<Mmike> ivoks, pa to je ista stvar k'o da si mi sef :)
<ivoks> nemam pojma kaj je kde
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> to je ono jadno
<ivoks> davno je to bilo, '96. kad sam zadnji put kde koristio
<Mmike> malcice manje malo jadno od unityja
<Mmike> ne vjerujem u gnome uidijote
<Mmike> gnome3 nema screensaver :)
<matija> kaj, da ti se pixeli en zaprze?
<matija> kaj ce ti to?
<ivoks> Mmike: isprintaj si onaj 4.2 pa dodji do mene u ured sutra
<Mmike> ivoks, ack
<Mmike> kad?
<ivoks> Mmike: ja sam tamo od 8, al u 12 moram u banku i na policiju, valjda
<Mmike> dodjem oko 9 i sitno
<Mmike> da malo guzva ode kvragu
<matija> Mmike: radis jutarnju?
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
<SilverSpace> kaj vec
<SilverSpace> ovaj Google Web Designer mi ne radi ni na jednom racunalu 
<Mmike> matija, osh rec - normalnu :)
<Mmike> iscupo maticnu
<Mmike> sad da drugu naturimo unutri
<SilverSpace> kaj imas skladiste 
<matija> vidim jos nisi sredio stan Mmike  :)
<Mmike> jesam, jesam
<Mmike> ovo je sam privremeno dok se ne preselim u kucu :)
<matija> a ides u kucu?
<matija> vidim dobra je plata 
<matija> :)
<SilverSpace> uspio pokrenut google-webdesigner
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> danas dobrano kasnis 
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> na godisnjem sam :P
<matija> weshmashian: !
<weshmashian> matija: kaj, pogledo sve filmove pa sad tu doso trollat, jel?
<weshmashian> ccc...
<matija> weshmashian: a moram malo
<Mmike> weshmashian, i, kak je godisnjarit? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: da nisam zavrsil na hitnoj i da dete oce slusat - bilo bi super :)
<weshmashian> ustvari, neb' ni onda valjlo, moro bi tavan pospremit i nedajboze okrecit nesto po stanu...
<Mmike> hitnoj??
<weshmashian> valjalo*
<Mmike> kaj bilo?
<weshmashian> ma bubreg jope :)
<Mmike> uh huh
<Mmike> prestani jest papa
<Mmike> papar
<weshmashian> samo kaj mi nestalo painkillera :D
<Mmike> dobar je za prostatu
<Mmike> al' los za bubreg
<Mmike> :D
<weshmashian> ali... ne jedem papar, tolko :)
<SilverSpace> pi vodu
<weshmashian> drazi mi ocat
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zanimljivosti/ovako-izgleda-najbrzi-bicikl-na-svijetu-935608
<SilverSpace> gemist
<Mmike> gemist!!!
<matija> da? :D
<matija> ln ljudi
<matija> cujemo se
<matija> cao
<ivoks> ovaj samsung mobile ce propast za godinu-dvije
<ivoks> sami sebi unistavaju trsite
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1rg_hePaXY
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Haustor - Duhovi, Views: 30459, Rating: 99.04762%
<Mmike> i tako imamo opet funkcionalan storage server
<Mmike> mintalicu cemo slozit sutra
<Mmike> laka vam noc
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-30
<BotaniCar> Jutro, machori ! 
<Mmike> Bogme
<Mmike> vileni_, de je bio sajt od onog frenda ti sto noctuae prodaje/
<ravilov> what the crap
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_y4DbZivHCY (semi-NSFW)
<datase> ravilov: Title: True Facts About The Sea Pig, Views: 4732747, Rating: 98.89816%
<Mmike> ravilov, predobro :)
<Mmike> ravilov, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-BbpaNXbxg
<datase> Mmike: Title: True Facts About The Angler Fish, Views: 13215009, Rating: 97.48352%
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> ivoks, u dolasku! :D
<ivoks> ok
<ravilov> Mmike, lik ima hrpu takvih videa
<ivoks> Mmike: ponesi laptop
<ivoks> neces tu samo sjediti
<ravilov> sjedit ces *i* gledat u laptop!
<jelly-home> s/gledat.*/pit pivu/
<ravilov> real or fake? https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/q71/s720x720/1559753_510958502351623_621440609_n.jpg
<banderaz> crazy
<ivoks> ja jos uvijek krivim rba
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> e-banking im nikad nije radio tako lose kao sto im radi zadnjih mjesec dana
<ravilov> it's a feature, not a bug
<jelly-home> %$@# carina http://ips.posta.hr/IPSWeb_item_events.asp?itemid=EE981947499US&Submit=Submit
<BotaniCar> karina karina
<jelly-home> da bar telefoniraju ili posalju mail kad je nesto zaustavljeno, ne, oni salju poziv postom, preporuceno
<ravilov> jelly-home, samo 2 tjedna na carini
<ravilov> pa da, moraju valjda koristit vlastiti servis
<ravilov> tko ce koristit ako nece oni
<jelly-home> ok, 18.04.-23.04. sam si sam kriv
<jelly-home> jer im nisam odgovorio na poziv za vrijeme uskrsa
<ravilov> kriv si jer si se drznuo proslaviti Uskrs?
<jelly-home> a nisam krscanin!
<jelly-home> (niti katolik ;-)
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/1902889_724985604211795_2075549942943916617_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> http://www.pornhub.com/event/arborday # SFW
<ravilov> jelly-home, da, i to su ocigledno u posti/carini znali
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> bome, lavrov na turneji po juznoj americi
<ivoks> pocinje novi hladni rat
<ivoks> bar se nadam se ce biti samo hladan
<SilverSpace> cisto sumljam da ce samo biti hladni 
<BotaniCar> Cisto sumnjam da ce biti ista nego hladni, kome se gine ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ??
<SilverSpace> kaj si ti ponorio 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: daj se saberi, kak da ti covjek odgovori na "??" ?
<SilverSpace> uvjek ima takvih
<BotaniCar> To je argument ? Uvijek ima svakakavih 
<BotaniCar> *svakakvih
<SilverSpace> joj :)
<SilverSpace> popi si kavu 
<BotaniCar> Jesam, aj ti obrazlozi misljenje s necim sto nije "joj" i "??" 
<SilverSpace> joj
<BotaniCar> Ma, :*
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> jel zna tko, kad ekipa specificira na TV uredjaju kolika mu je potrosnja u standardnom radu (obicno navedu neki standard po kojem mjere) sto podrazumijeva taj standard ? :P
<BotaniCar> Upaljen TV ? 
<BotaniCar> Da, nitko ne spewcificira vrstu "rada" ekrana i glasnocu /utilizaciju zvucnika 
<obruT> recimo, po specifikaciji mog u "normalnom" radu trosi 56W, jucer mjerio, dere ga 100W bez problema
<obruT> a prikazuje sliku s hdmi-a
<BotaniCar> Iz prsta, da radim specku, mjerio bi potrosnju utisanog TV-a koji prikazuje crni ekran , i ne napaja kojekakve USB djidje 
<obruT> dakle, ne radi ni tuner, ne rade ni zvucnici
<BotaniCar> Interesantno. Budm bas pogledao za svoj doma .. moram samo posuditi kill-a-wat 
<obruT> pa onak, rado bi jebo matere onima koji obmanjuju potrosace
<BotaniCar> +1
<obruT> mislim, nije da mi to sad presdstavlja neki trosak u zivotu, rijetko visim za doticnim, no ono, razlika je prakticki dupla od deklarirane
<Vlado9A3CY> bon zur, peace with you :)
<BotaniCar> Pa,da ! Mne jebeju kaj majnam kojne, a oni (vendori) trose duplo vise struje nego deklarirano ! 
<jelly> obruT: mozda tvoja telka majna za nekog drugog
<rut> pa kad je ugasen trosi 56W
<rut> a kad radi 100
<rut> znaci koristi struju iza 22h (jeftinija)
<BotaniCar> obruT: jos jedno; kol'ko struje telka trosi u stendbaju ? I da li je to navedeno u dokumentaciji , ako je, dali ti brojevi stimaju ? 
<jelly> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/31178.html
<BotaniCar> rut: brijem da moja telka ima zasebno navedenu potrosnju u standby/alternativnim nacinima rada, tesko da je to to 
<rut> ma zajebavan 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ti vjerojatno stimaju jer bi ih inace tuzilo zbog green certifikata
<rut> 56w u stand bay
<rut> :))) 
<rut> osim ako nije ekran 10x10m
 * BotaniCar se coha po glavi zakaj muime Mathew garret zvoni ..
<ravilov> jos sat, sat i pol
<BotaniCar> kaj netko dela skraceno danas ? 
<jelly> > The depressing part of this is that there's no reason to believe that Panasonic are especially bad here - especially since a large number of vendors are shipping much the same Mediatek code, and so probably have similar (if not identical) issues. The future is made up of network-connected appliances that are using your electricity to mine somebody else's Dogecoin.
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa nije Praznik Nerada
<BotaniCar> jelly: moj SONY TV je na mrezi otvoren k'o prostitutka :(
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: windows man pomoc
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pucaj 
<obruT> BotaniCar: ne znam za standby, nisam mjerio... u specki pise: standby 0.3W,  energy-saving mode: 22W,  On-Mode: 54W
<BotaniCar> ( brb, treba me i shefica)
<obruT> a djubre trosi 100W
<SilverSpace> ok
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj to trosi 100w
<obruT> SilverSpace: tv
<SilverSpace> aha da
<SilverSpace> win 7 se spoji na wifi i nece na internet a kaze da je sve ok
<SilverSpace> sve drugo prek tof wifia ide 
<SilverSpace> osim win7
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: "nece na internet" znaci da ti browser ne radi, ili da ne mozes  pingat' 213.202.123.24 ? Ako je samo ovo prvo, probaj mu zadati fiksirani DNS
<BotaniCar> 'el vidis lokalnu mrezu ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da browser ne radi 
<SilverSpace> vis nisam probao lokalno 
<BotaniCar> probaj ping, moim te ( IP koji sam dao je bug.hr ) , ako ping dela, fiksiraj DNS 
<SilverSpace> aha ping bi trebao proci 
<SilverSpace> ok 
<BotaniCar> ako ti ni ping ne prodje, pasteaj negdje sto ti izbaci "oute print -4" 
<BotaniCar> **route
<SilverSpace> thx budem probao nisam sad u mogucnosti se spojit TV
<BotaniCar> OK, vikni kad si gotoF
<SilverSpace> inace sve i ubuntu i androidi idu na net osim taj laptop win7
<BotaniCar> nema to veze s dozama samim po sebi nego s mrezom, bumo pametniji kad probas ovo gore
 * ravilov danas ide na godisnji
<ravilov> i to ranije
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 stari ili novi ?
<ravilov> jelly, nije li nerad tradicionalni nacin proslave praznika rada?
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOfr42IPjQ4
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: FIX | CONNECTED TO WIFI BUT NO INTERNET | HOW TO FIX | WIN7,WIN XP,VISTA, Views: 18355, Rating: 76.923074%
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> neki nas lik 
<ravilov> ....
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ponekad si bas creepy
<ravilov> bas me mama nazvala da ima tocno taj problem
<BotaniCar> Jelda :) 
<ravilov> tko je to snimao? recycle bin mu se zove smeće, bit ce da je neik nas
<SilverSpace> ravilov: jel na t-com 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> pol windowsa mu je na hrvatskom... da nisi to ti snimao, SilverSpace?!
<ravilov> SilverSpace, da, na t-com, jel ima veze?
<ravilov> jerbo na ostala 4 uredjaja (laptop, mobitel, tablet) ima interneta
<SilverSpace> da i ovaj je na t-com 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da dns t-com nesto krivo dela
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> kak joj onda radi na ostala 3 uredjaja?
<ravilov> 2x android, 1x win7
<ravilov> na winxp joj ne radi
<api984> pozz nisam pratio rpricu skroz sta je s dnsom.... 
<BotaniCar> api984: tekomova i windows posla :) 
<api984> BotaniCar, hehe.... prebacite DNS na OpenDNS npr... ne koristim nase dnsove.... prije cu svoj dici
<BotaniCar> a i ti si nash, mind.blown
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kod ovog win7 ne radi 
<ravilov> cudno
<BotaniCar> velim vam da mreza drka, ne 'doze 
<ravilov> cuo sam se kratko s njom, rekla je da bude probala nesto sama, ako ne uspije da nek se ja spojim remotely (teamviewer)
<ravilov> reko ok
<ravilov> i sad si mislim
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne drkaj :)
<ravilov> a kako da se spojim ako ne radi net...?
 * BotaniCar se dira i gleda silverspacea u oko
<BotaniCar> ravilov: bude ti dala IP, ako je k'o silverspejZu, ne dela samo DNS rezolucija 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: daj joj link na filmic :)
<api984> ravilov, dns manually na win ? i onda tw? 
<ravilov> a jeste pametni
<SilverSpace> lol
 * jelly ide jesti VESELI COUS-COUS
<ravilov> jelly, to mora da je prva hrana koja uziva dok je konzumiras
 * BotaniCar se sjeti krave iz vodizca kroz galaksiju
<ravilov> obruT, sta ste radili sa DNS-om? aj priznaj
<obruT> ravilov: ne znam, meni radi (tm) :)
<ravilov> obruT, onda si slozi da ti ne radi pa popravi tak da svima radi :p
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucNYLsjKaTQ
<datase> ravilov: Title: Hitchhikers Guide - Ok, we'll Meet the Meat, thats Cool, Views: 48359, Rating: 96.08392%
<SilverSpace> obruT: vama uvijek radi 
<SilverSpace> boli vas kita za druge :P
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXEGlfKmspc
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Worlds most powerful visible handheld laser / 7.3W Triple Diode Array (7,300mW), Views: 305318, Rating: 93.43352%
<SilverSpace> sa ovim srusis avion
<ravilov> SilverSpace, bolje je pitanje mozes li time srusit obruTov dns
<BotaniCar> Treba legalizirati marihuanu, zato da mogu napraviti sprej za usta koji ce spricati THC ( But one of the problems of using herbal cannabis is about dosage – smoking it or taking it in the form of tea often provides a variable dose, which may make it difficult for patients to monitor their intake. So researchers are turning to alternative dosing methods, such as mouth sprays, which deliver a reliable and regulated dose. )
<BotaniCar>  
<SilverSpace> ravilov: :)
<SilverSpace> idem si slozit 5w takav laser
<SilverSpace> di si MmikeDOMA 
<SilverSpace> jesi kaj naucio od ivoksa :)
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> milijon ljudi u poslovnici banke
<ivoks> kako na osobnom, tako i na platnom odjelu
<ivoks> ocito im se neko sranje desilo
<ivoks> a to je samo jedna poslovnica
<ivoks> samo mudro sute :-)
<ivoks> neka, imaju osiguranje
<SilverSpace> bankovni cinovnik pokupio lovu i zbrisao :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: postavio dns i sad dva mobitela spojena na wifi idu na net a win7 laptop i android tablet nece
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: rekao sam ti da fiksiras DNS na windowsima, ne na ruteru 
<BotaniCar> stavi windowsima da koriste .. 8.8.8.8
<SilverSpace> pa da na laptopu postavi fiksni 
<BotaniCar> slozio si dns na laptopu, a telefon ti je prestao ici na net ? 
<BotaniCar> I, nisi mi odgovorio , da li ping s windows stroja prolazi 
<BotaniCar> s/telefon/tablet/
<SilverSpace> nisam probao 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu do tog a lik se slabo snalazi 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/1.png
<BotaniCar> napisi mu da doslovno proba "ping ta-adresa-kaj-sam-dao" i procita/kopira tekst onog kaj dobije nazad :) Jbg
<BotaniCar> MAJKU MU STARU ! Pusti ruter i wrt, on je u redu ako ti na pola klijenata radi, stavi fiksni ip u postavkama mrezne na windows stroju :) 
<SilverSpace> ma znam da radi 
<BotaniCar> i , jos prije toga, probaj ping, mozda stvar uopce nije u DNSu 
<SilverSpace> budem dok mi se lik javi 
<BotaniCar> dakle 1) čprobaj ping 2) (ako ping radi) probaj DNS u postavkamam mrezne na windowsima staviti na fiksni 3) ako 1 i/ili 2 nisu prosli lupi route print -4 i daj rezultat negdje 
<BotaniCar> Čprobaj ! :) 
<SilverSpace> Čem da probam 
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> čk mlo
<BotaniCar> PiČKu mater i windows store ! Imam isti account koji koristim za autentifikaciju doma i na poslu ( firma platila windowse doma, ne ) i doma instaliram neku igricu iz windows store-a , i sad mi je i na poslu ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Drago mi je da misle da po defaultu zelim isti application set svugdje, ali to je KRIVO 
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, da naucio! :) 
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, jos malo pa cemo se u bazenima skupa kupat :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<BotaniCar> Jebate, firma ima i bazen ?! /me se primi openstacka, jako 
<Mmike> Nema firma, al' kak je krenuo ivoks ce imat pa cu se dolazit tam kupat :D
<SilverSpace> i ja bi jedan stek jace pecen
<BotaniCar> Za sad mu ulazis u kadu ?  Tko je rekao da si se maknuo iz porn biznisa :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jel ima neko pri ruci softver za skeniranje open dns resolvera
<rut> kaki su tu problemi 
<rut> sto vices muffin ?
<BotaniCar> jelly: web stranica ti ne bi odgovarala ( http://dns.measurement-factory.com/cgi-bin/openresolvercheck.pl ) ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne znam koliko ce im trebati da poskeniraju mojih 250k adresa
<BotaniCar> rut: ma, sad mi se shefica igra na kompjuteru i shebava mi skorbord, zato kaj windowsi misle da hocu isti softver svugdje 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ahaaa, well, mogu ja postavit' negdje i pustiti da skenira ako ti nitko ne ponudi nesh bolje 
<jelly> to mogu i ja...
<jelly> samo pitam s cim konkretno ;-)
<BotaniCar> Nisim, nemam takav scope pa su mi web servisi ok :) 
<BotaniCar> *nicim
<jelly> nisam ni ja imao scope dok nisu poceli DDoSati preko nasih korisnika ;-)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> npr. http://openresolverproject.org/ "searches "larger" than /22 will be rejected"
<BotaniCar> zahebi to, nek DDoSaju, sao uvedite i DDoS protection uslugu :) Bit ce laka za implementaciju - samo odspojis svoje korisnike s neta kad zatreba :) 
<jelly> a meni treba par komada od /16 i /17
<BotaniCar> puta madre .. ti znas imat' puno posla, jelda .) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ma, pune nam connection tracking tablice na firewallu :-)
<BotaniCar> "rastopila nam se core oprema od rostanja po ARP tablicama" :) 
<jelly> dosli smo do 1% zauzeca ;-)
<jelly> odspojio bi ja korisnika ali KAM pocne vristati
<BotaniCar> Kaj oni imaju dozvolu da dodju u vas dio zgrade i/ili vas zovu ? :D kao korisnik, nekad imam osjecaj da KAM i actual_support nikad ne vide jedni druge :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: pretpostavljam da si ovo https://gist.github.com/bitfolk/4492358 vidio ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: obicno joj se ne da silaziti kat nize, ali preko telefona...
<jelly> BotaniCar: e tako nesto, da ne moram pisat sam ;-)
<BotaniCar> Aj, sretno :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne, cekaj ! Pa tcom svako malo ljudima salje obavijesti da su open rilej i to, kaj nemaju kolege iz majke-kuce vec napravljen alat ( ili te prijave idu per-abuse-report )? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ali ak im korisnik sjedne za vrat, dodju i ovdje ili prek shefa
<BotaniCar> Hehe, onda je moj  problem u tom kaj ne galamim na KAMa dovoljno :) 
<jelly> ovo je relativno frisko exploitano u zadnjih par mjeseci
<jelly> BotaniCar: ili nisi faktor 5+ (faktor ~ koliko znamenki mjesecno placas? :-)
<BotaniCar> To sigurno nisam, kao sto juce rekoh "kao da nemam KAM-a koliko sam mu  bitan" :) 
<jelly> oh well, idem pitat na #powerdns kako ignorirat upite prema *.ddosana-domena.com 
<rut> nmap -sU -p 53 -sV -P0 --script "dns-recursion" x.x.x.x :)
<BotaniCar> Je, al gle scope koji mora pokrit' , bashulja koja bi to radila bi to radila .. zauvijek :) 
<BotaniCar> I, output bi morao 14x prociscavati :) 
<rut> imas ti te svoje skripte .. :) daj nesto iz rukava 
<BotaniCar> pa dal sam mu link na github 
<rut> pa jesi to isprobal kak radi ?
<BotaniCar> Jedno 20 linija iznad sam napisao da sam ja pre mali da bi mi to trebalo :) 
<BotaniCar> a c/p/run mu je jedno 16 sekundi posla 
<rut> a mogo si isporbat kak radi barem .. 
<rut> mozda neradi 
<BotaniCar> Mozes i ti, ako te stvarno zanima 
<rut> neda mi se
<rut> ustvari .. ajde da vidimo . ionak kopam nos
<BotaniCar> obicno stvari koje ne rade ne budu dugo na githubu, pogotovo ako je tematika popularna, ili dobijes fix
<jelly> nmap nije sreca, samo za jedan /24 veli da ce trajati... Service scan Timing: About 2.86% done; ETC: 14:19 (0:27:12 remaining)
<BotaniCar> jelly: i onda jos  ( bar bi ja bio takve srece) naletis na nekog optimista koji u tvom scopeu ima honeypot i zadrzi ti query kod sebe na duze vrijeme , a ovaj ceka :) 
<jelly> ah, greskom imam -sV
<rut> jos ova perlusa
<jelly> bez -sV radi oko minutu za /24, sto je podnosljivo
<rut> a meni ova perlsusa na bsd ne radu 
<rut> *radi
<jelly> (i bez -P0)
<Mmike> sshfs -o Ciphers=arcfour
<Mmike> mnostvo brze
<jelly> ali i manje sigurno
<jelly> slicno kao blowfish
<rut> evo natjerao perlusu ovu tvoju muffin da radi
<rut> spora 
<BotaniCar> Spor ti BSD && nije moja 
<rut> brza je skripta al nikad ne zavrsi 
<rut> u tome je problem . turbo brzo ona to odradi al ne zavrsi program . ostane visjet u zraku
<jelly> :-)
<BotaniCar> popravi i aploudaj covjeku fix, kaj sad - ta, dzaba ti je dano 
<rut> a sad nmap da usporedimo
<rut> eto jelly .. ona muffinova perlusa je brza
<BotaniCar> iako ne radi :) 
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<jelly> # Wed Apr 30 12:20:13 2014| 256 IPs queried in 12s
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad nemas pro OS; ti one smijesne linuxe koristis :) 
<rut> pih .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: vidi me kak mi je to bitno...!
 * BotaniCar umre od smijeha
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/46200_497288386968214_276672032_n.jpg
<rut> sto ne pastas onaj link sto si na pvt poslao ?
<rut> eh 
<BotaniCar> ti i ja dijelimo neke afinitete koje drugi ovdje nemaju, pa ... 
<jelly> NSFLunch
<jelly> BotaniCar: kad bi svak ovdje objasnio svoje relevantne fetishe, ljudima bi se okretao ne zeludac nego svi nutarnji organi
 * BotaniCar se slozi
 * BotaniCar doda jellyu MLP figuricu koja mu je ispala
<jelly> um, sve su na broju
<jelly> thx
<BotaniCar> Si nasel onu kaj ti je s monitora nestala ? 
<jelly> ne
<jelly> mozda je pojeo usisivach
<BotaniCar> Najvjerojatnije :( 
<jelly> budem kupio drugu za $2
<BotaniCar> Jednom :) 
<jelly> sta jednom? http://www.ebay.com/itm/A6305-Hasbro-My-Little-Pony-Blind-Bag-Pony-Rainbow-Dash-Figure-Free-shipping-/390830711682?pt=TV_Movie_Character_Toys_US&hash=item5aff536382
<BotaniCar> awww
<markosejic> d dan
<markosejic> bitanicar pozz
<markosejic> botanicar
<BotaniCar> bok, markosejic.  Probaj s bota + <TAB>
<markosejic> BotaniCar: znam za to
<markosejic> malo sam umoran pa stekam
<jelly> skoro pa si napisao "dobar" mjesto "d" u pozdravu!
<jelly> </evil>
<markosejic> jelly: pozz
<markosejic> radio od jutros od 8 do sada
<rut> a bas je bitanicar
<BotaniCar> ./nick BiatchNicar
<rut> jesi dirao malo seficu danas ?
<BotaniCar> Dirnule su me neke stvari koje mi je rekla 
<rut> sto je ne uhvatis i stisnes malo ?
<rut> aaaa .. iskazala je zelju 
<BotaniCar> Pa da dobi'm otkaz kad skuzi da sam slab u poslu 
<rut> pih .. nisi ti kutijica
<rut> to bi trebalo biti zanimljivo .. prasnut seficu na stolu u uredu 
<rut> ili jos bolje u server sali .. da joj klima puse .. 
<BotaniCar> A i tehnicari mogu pomoci ako treba, valjda ih ne zovu bezveze tehnicarima 
<rut> ma sto ce ti oni .. daj nemoj me zaj*
<rut> jel ima tko htc desire 500 ?
<rut> oo tonil
<tonil> biži ca rut ucim
<rut> ucis na ircu ?
<rut> svasta
<tonil> ma dosa sam nesto pitat na drugi kanal u vezi faksa
<rut> di je cura ?
<SilverSpace> bah
<Mmike> https://i.4cdn.org/g/1398863648962.jpg
<banderaz> sexy
<SweetMuffin> pazi ti , '83 , a briju na 3D
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fmZCve025Q&list=RDu9v1-1Op9bQ
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Gogol Bordello - Alcohol, Views: 1892917, Rating: 99.207324%
<SilverSpace> bemti sve radi i win7
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: dns sam stavio od tcoma i proradilo sve
<jelly> lose se pise F1 http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/113705
<SilverSpace> ovo mi se vise cini pogodovanje odredenom dobavljacu 
<SilverSpace> jos deset dana http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/nogomet/bananu-trebao-pojesti-neymar-sve-su-isplanirale-pr-sluzbe-364598http://www.24sata.hr/nogomet/bananu-trebao-pojesti-neymar-sve-su-isplanirale-pr-sluzbe-364598
<obruT> i tak, HTPC mi trosi 26-30W, ovisi sto radim...
<obruT> najjace sam ga nabrijo na 34W radeci ono sto inace ne bih
<SweetMuffin> :) moj non-HTPC PC trosi 80 i pojede tvog za pol dorucka :P
<obruT> tebi samo grafa jede 200W vjerojatno :)
<SweetMuffin> samo ako upalim PCI grafu, kad sam na onbordici , na full loadu sam oko 80W
<obruT> nist, budem isprobao i svoj "glavni" kucni pc, bas me zanima
<SweetMuffin> Doduse, shalu na stranu, 2x manja potrosnja je najz
<SweetMuffin> el ljunixi koriste dinamicko paljenje/gasenje hardvera ( e.g suspendaju mreznu/slotove koji se trenutno ne koriste) ? 
<obruT> nemam pojma za mrezne i slicno ?!?
<SweetMuffin> Pitam jer sam u dozama vidio mogucnost da svaki kua stavim u mod da se gasi kad ne treba, vele ljudi da cuda radi za potrosnju. Nisam probao - jer sam rasipnik 
<SilverSpace> trosi i kad stoji
<SilverSpace> i dalje cekam plocu
<SilverSpace> 7-10 dana 
<SilverSpace> konacno da se rijesim atoma 
<SilverSpace> obruT: to ti je 330 atom 
<obruT> ovaj moj je atom 330, maticna s nvidia ion chipsetom
<obruT> SilverSpace: oces prodavat ovog svog ? ak da, za koliko para ? :)
<obruT> iako, hmmm, pa imam ja jos jednog atoma :P samo ne znam gdje mi je
 * jelly naucio nesto o servisiranju dizala
<jelly> svaka dva tjedna se djubre zaustavi, a imamo invalida u zgradi na 1. katu
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> redhat kupuje ceph
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<Mmike> jelly, tak ja znam boljer popravit, tu i tamo :D
<Mmike> ivoks, object storage?
<jelly-home> er, nije ceph vec bio njihov?
<Mmike> redhat ide okolo i kupuje :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, onaj koji mi koristimo umjesto swifta; danas smo pricali o tome
<jelly-home> a ne, g LUSTER fs je bio
<Mmike> ivoks, yup
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci li to da ce se ceph prestati koristiti?
<Mmike> ivoks, i, skroz nevezano - sto bi s bamkom?
<jelly-home> znaci da ce prestati citati ivoksove bug reporte
<jelly-home> ha.  Zadnjih 10 minuta sam radio na remote vnc fullscreen na makini na poslu a nisam primijetio
<jelly-home> zakljucak: imam dovoljno brz internet doma
<jelly-home> skuzio sam tek kad sam kliknuo jubito link
<Mmike> misli mda ti samo imas niske standarde
<Mmike> meni vnc i po doma radi traljavo
<Mmike> kaki imas internet omda?
<Mmike> doma?
<tonil> ljudi trebam pomoc oko moba
<tonil> ,naime prijateljici mi je se zakljucao samsung duos nakon vise pokusaja krive sifre
<tonil> ,trazi sad email i lozinku da otkljuca
<tonil> ,ali email i lozinka koja ona unese ispadaju neispravni
<tonil> , postoji li nacin da se spasi mob
<jelly-home> Mmike: vdsl
<Mmike> tonil, nemam pojma
<Mmike> krivi pin je unosila za sim kartciu, ili?
<tonil> valjda
<Mmike> jelly-home, koliko mozes kroz to?
<Mmike> tonil, ak je to, onda joj treba PUK, a to joj, ak nezna di joj je, moze dati operater
<CrazyLemon> ako je krivi pin za sim onda joj treba puk koda.. ako je za android onda factory reset to the rescue
<jelly-home> Mmike: trenutno 17/17 Mbps
<Mmike> jelly, e, TO je internet
<jelly-home> pa velim
<Mmike> bogme, pravo velis
<jelly-home> 8/8 bi bilo isto ok
<Mmike> ja se nadam da ce mi uskoro amis optika doc
<jelly-home> 20/2 je bilo onak... taman da se osjeti razlika
<jelly-home> samo, ovo je testno i takvu uslugu ne bi mogao dobiti kao korisnik
<Mmike> pa dobro
<Mmike> u nekom trenutku ce moc doc
<Mmike> frend ima 40/10 optiku kod amisha
<jelly-home> kod amisa da
<jelly-home> kod bilo kog drugog osim ovih za znacajnim trzisnim udjelom da ;-)
<tonil> CrazyLemon, factory reset znaci moze se odraadit samo na servisu
<jelly-home> ... bar dok se HAKOM ne predomisli
<tonil> moze li factory reset napravit ona sama ikako?
<CrazyLemon> tonil tko to kaze? poguglaj sta se mora pritisnut na samsung duos da dođes u recovery..i preko recoveryja radiš factory reset
<tonil> ok hvala CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> nesto u smislu VOL UP + HOME + POWER treba bit..al poguglaj da budes siguran
<ivoks> Mmike: da, ne mogu sami nista napraviti, pa se drugacije bore za trziste
<ivoks> Mmike: banka ce mi vratiti novce i ne moram na policiju
<jelly-home> ivoks: to je ok, jesi morao ici u poslovnicu i %$@# ili si rijesio telefonski/mejlom
<ivoks> morao sam u poslovnicu potpisati
<jelly-home> ajd neka.  Svejedno je rezultat korektan 
<Mmike> ivoks, kul
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci, oni su sjebati
<Mmike> sjebali
<jelly-home> osim sto to nece nikad izrijekom reci ;-)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> we're going to go viral :D
<jelly-home> Mmike dobio virozu?!
<markosejic> d vecer
<SweetMuffin> koliki omjer seed/leech je pristojan, prije nego prestanem seedati ? 1.1:1.0  ?
<jelly-home> ja idem 1:1 i odmah tu prestanem
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: tvoj omiljeni privatni tracker ce imati preporuke 
<SweetMuffin> jelly: nisam sve skup 2x u zivotu bio prisiljen koristiti privatne trackere, ovi pajratbejovski ne enforsaju nista, ali ne volim biti zlocest. Kaj je rekomendejšn kod tvojih ? 
<SweetMuffin> ah, sad vidjeh iznas
<SweetMuffin> *iznad
<jelly-home> nije to vise stvar prisile koliko higijene :-|
<SweetMuffin> Nda, ako ce vam ikad trebati bandwith monitor, per process, na dozama - netbalancer(free) radi k'o zmaj 
<Mmike> www.dailymotion.com/video/xsxccp_formula-1-donington-1993-hrt-part-1_sport
<Mmike> mladi blazicko :)
<SweetMuffin> nije samo monitor, mozete i enforsati 
<SilverSpace> utakmica
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: tek sam sad skuzio sto znaci "dozama"
<SweetMuffin> :) Mene su ovdje naucili toj rijeci, pa sam mislio da ju svi koriste :
<SweetMuffin> Nego, aj pogodite tko je na slici: https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10259948_10152203970697600_6373324275000788513_n.jpg
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, anto kukavica?
<SweetMuffin> Ivo Andric, dok je bil Hitlerov ambasador :) 
<SweetMuffin> Ste znali da je bio mason, i da su ga iz loze izbacili nakon kaj je potrosil zenu G.Krkleca ? :) 
<jelly-home> sounds legit
<SweetMuffin> Veli prica, dopeljali lika pred vodju loze da se objasni, kak mu se to desilo. On pocne s "znate, rominjala je kisica, i tako se i to desilo" :) 
<jelly-home> da, definitivno ima smisla
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: jos ak bi nasao sliku gospodje krklec iz tih dana, prosim?
<SweetMuffin> Mirjana Krklec, trazim
<SweetMuffin> sajt od vecernjeg (arhiva) je sjebat  -  http://www.vecernji.hr/media/cache/c8/91/c89113a0e5f17e1fcc8132c93dd1e8c6.jpg
<jelly-home> polnosna djeva
<jelly-home> http://www.vecernji.hr/media/cache/5a/ee/5aeee427932a4ab1c7f8be1d14eeec1e.jpg
<SweetMuffin> i'd tap that :D
<SweetMuffin> kak su se u ono vrijeme nosile, nelosha je skroz
<jelly-home> mmhmm
<jelly-home> a Andric je bio faca
<jelly-home> i tak to
<SweetMuffin> Sto vise citam, vidim da sam manje naucio o toj ekipi u skoli :) 
<jelly-home> da su te korisne detalje smjeli pricat u skoli mozda bi vise pazio na satovima hrvatskog
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, jel' 
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> indikativno je, rekao bih, da je krklecova ulica u blizini :D
<SweetMuffin> Kaj, napalio si se , pa trazis izgovore ? :) 
<hbogner> vecer
<Mmike> brate misli, 14.04 se bootne sam tak
<Mmike> brate mili, to jest
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' ti citas moje privmsgomve?
<hbogner> znaci trebam napravit upgrade, samo sto sam ljen :D
<Mmike> hbogner, neznam kak je na desktopu
<Mmike> ovo je server
<hbogner> pa dobro imam ja i server virtualke  :D
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, jel ti citas moje privmsgove?
<ivoks> PS. As usual please respect that this is not public information, both parties will issue a joint statement in the next few weeks, so until then please do not share outside the company.
<ivoks> a taman sam se ponadao... :)
<Mmike> to za ceph? :)
<hbogner> opet neki big deal iz ivoksove firme
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> hbogner, i moje!
<Mmike> kaj dpkg nezna skuzit da je paket vec instaliran, neg ga uvijek instalira iznova?
<hbogner> Mmike, otkad radis za ivoksa?
<Mmike> radim za kanonikal
<Mmike> iako ce to ispast da radim za njega na kraju, da :D
<Mmike> od 21.4
<hbogner> pa to sam i mislisl :D
<hbogner> naaajs
<Mmike> erektilna disfunkcija na bivsem poslu, i eto :)
<hbogner> a crosvalia?
<jelly-home> Mmike: dpkg je low end, ak si mu rekao da instalira, on instalira
<Mmike> hbogner, pobjego
<jelly-home> UTEKO
<Mmike> pa mogo bi bas rec 'gle, ovo ce ti trajat jer moram 12312 modula buildat'
<Mmike>   OpenCL...............: NOT FOUND. GPU mining support DISABLED
<Mmike> aaaaa
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlU5atQDXck#t=2m34s
<datase> jelly-home: Title: pingvini s madagaskara, Views: 464479, Rating: 96.644592%
<jelly-home> (uteko)
<hbogner> Mmike, znaci ovdje imas bolje uvjete
<hbogner> cestitam onda :D
<jelly-home> (nsfw)
<hbogner> ovdje su tanki zidovi, cujem susjede kako se seve :D
<StephenS> feds
<StephenS> are watching you.
<Mmike> hbogner, daj sstrimaj to da i mi cujemo :D
<Mmike> hbogner, vrlo bolje uvijete
<hbogner> Mmike, bili su brzi :D
<jelly-home> reklame
<hbogner> Mmike, super bitno da je bolje, to sto je vrlo bolje je bonus :D
<jelly-home> osim ak je vrlo bolje za vrlo vise posla
<hbogner> nisam pitao za placu nego za uvjete :D
<Mmike> jelly-home, tesko da ista moze matchat onu kolicinu posla
<hbogner> vrijeme za vino :D
 * Mmike presto pit
<Mmike> ovaj mjesec
<ivoks> oh, cekaj, cekaj
<ivoks> ja sam jos uvijek na sastanku :)
<ivoks> lako je dok si inzenjer
<hbogner> Mmike, sto bi, ciroza pa si morao?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja bi sve vas gurnuo tamo na mjesec-dva
<Mmike> da se vidi sta je pressing
<Mmike> no, za te novce to se ne isplati
<hbogner> Mmike, cek cek, ti to ozbiljo ili me zezas?
<Mmike> aha, za pit?
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> zalio se prosli petak pa mi bilo naporno za vikend :)
<hbogner> ahaa, ja jucer s rakojim i pivom poceo
<Mmike> to ti je dobro
<hbogner> sutra/prekosutra bi trebao na rostilj do dva
<Mmike> uzmi i gemist tu i tamo :)
<hbogner> vise volim crno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj da citam gdje kaj kad ih nema :)
<hbogner> he he he, ja izvozim svoju domacu rakiju u srbiju :D
<SilverSpace> plati porez 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> :P
<hbogner> vec dve flase kao poklon :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma ne ti, neg onaj mufincaci
<Mmike>   OpenCL...............: FOUND. GPU mining support enabled
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> srce ti potrgano
<Mmike> izgleda da 14.04 ne cita /etc/profile
<Mmike> ili sam ja nesh potrgao
<SilverSpace> atletiko finale 
<SilverSpace> spanjolsko finale
<Mmike> ja sam potrgao
<Mmike> ok, all gut :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti me uvijek nasmijes
<SilverSpace> odem sretan spat
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> aj eto
<Mmike> bas me veseli to :D
<hbogner> e tko je sve na kraju ovdje ingress-ovac?
<obruT> Mmike: kak si to nesto uspio potrgat ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, ma, sudo -s i onda nemam LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Mmike> pa se ovaj buni
<SilverSpace> evo najave http://is.gd/bscimy
<Mmike> AMDov SDLSDKkuracpalac se uzasno debilno instalira na stojr
<Mmike> tstroj
<Mmike> stroj
<SilverSpace> novi rpi
<Mmike> nesto mi je upalo u carapu
<Mmike> i razrezalo mi stopalo
<Mmike> i boli me za poludit
<SilverSpace> zali rakijom odmah 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> zalij izvana i iznutrA rakijom
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ja bi radje ovo: http://hackaday.com/2014/04/30/finally-a-desktop-cnc-machine-with-a-real-spindle/
<hbogner> samo sto nemam $1500
<SilverSpace> da jedan cnc ne bi lose doma imat
<ivoks> kurci ovaj inktank
<ivoks> pizdeki mali
<hbogner> nit zivim u US, blah
<ivoks> govnad
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: mark im dao lovu da mogu pocet
<ivoks> i onda se sad prodali konkurenciji
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' to ta vijest o kojoj si morao sutit?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> jer na inktank.com pise da su se uparili s ovima
<ivoks> to je ceph
<ivoks> da, pizdeki
<ivoks> oni rade ceph
<ivoks> no, barem ce glusterfs sad umrijet na miru
<ivoks> a necemo morati slusati o tome kako je to buducnost na svakom jebenom ODS-u
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jedan ovakav http://www.yandles.co.uk/extraimages/24340.jpg
<Mmike> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'fglrx': No such device
<hbogner> SilverSpace, to je rucni cnc, ono je automatski :D
<Mmike> mozda da probam to van virtualke, a? :D
<hbogner> a cek cek
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nije rucni 
<hbogner> nije, i ovaj ima motore
<jelly-home> ivoks: gle, ti ne bi prodao boljem ili jedinom ponudjacu, da mozes?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kasno sam vidio
<ivoks> jelly-home: ne ako ce to unistiti firmu
<ivoks> a hoce
<ivoks> kao sto je i gluster
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ima i minijaturni takav
<ivoks> al dobro, sto sad
<hbogner> SilverSpace, frend ima proxon busilicu rucnu(slicno kao dremel)
<jelly-home> ivoks: ako sam ja vlasnik koji trazi exit strategy, a ovi vele da ce npr. bar tri godine zadrzati sve radnike... 
<hbogner> boja im je prepoznatljiva
<jelly-home> ko jebe firmu
<jelly-home> inzinjere koji actually rade posal ce zadrzati
<jelly-home> proizvod ce zadrzati ak se isplati, ili umiroviti ak imaju trzisnu alternativu
<ivoks> imaju dobar proizvod
<ivoks> ali sad ce izgubiti kanale kojim su ga prodavali
<SilverSpace> hbogner: vidi ovu http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/vwX9bdGnPR0/hqdefault.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> inktank ce nestati za te tri godine
<jelly-home> mislim da ne moras brinuti za RH nece imati kanale kojima ce to prodavati...
<ivoks> u cloud svijetu, RH je nebitan prodajni kanal
<ivoks> potpuno nebitan
<ivoks> zato su ih i kupili
<ivoks> da nekako dodju do cloud klijenata
<hbogner> SilverSpace, vidi ovu: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/testiranje.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: u openstack svijetu, i debian je veca faca nego redhat :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: svijet nije samo openstack.
<ivoks> naravno da nije; ali za ceph je
<hbogner> testiram lokalna vina :D
<jelly-home> pa super, onaj kome treba ceph ce imati support od inktanka kao i do sad
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> nista nije sigurno :)
<ivoks> sa cepha je lako migrirati na nesto drugo
<ivoks> vrijeme ce pokazati, ali bojim se da ce ovo ubiti ceph
<jelly-home> ne kuzim, s jedne strane tvrdis da su to uzeli radi klijenata, s druge tvrdis da ce sjebati klijente, daj se odluci
<ivoks> steta, bio je dora alternativa
<ivoks> jelly-home: zasto i je jedno i drugo ne bi bilo tocno?
<jelly-home> ceph postoji puno prije kvma, xena i openstacka
<ivoks> jelly-home: RH je kupio inktank radi klijenata (inktank ima vise klijenata nego redhat u tom segmentu)
<ivoks> jelly-home: ali ponasanje redhata kao slona u ducanu ce kostati ceph njegova zivota
<ivoks> jelly-home: ceph je bio projekt studosa
<jelly-home> nije RH blesav da radi protiv zelja vlastitih klijenata
<ivoks> jelly-home: ali firma postoji tek par godina
<ivoks> jelly-home: :)))))
<ivoks> :)))
<jelly-home> ni jedna uspjesna firma nije toliko blesava
<ivoks> pricao sam Mmikeu danas
<ivoks> mozda jednog dana ispricam i tebi :)
<ivoks> radi, nazalost, zbog pohlepe, upravo radi protiv svojih klijenata
<jelly-home> ni MS ne radi tako
<ivoks> novi solaris :)
<ivoks> tj sun
<ivoks> ne, MS je puno bolji poslovni partner od RedHata
<jelly-home> sumnjam da si RH mgt moze priustiti ponasanje kao orakl
<ivoks> da mi ostane birati raditi s MS-om ili RH-om, odabrao bi MS uvijek
<ivoks> s MS-om se sve mozes dogovoriti
<ivoks> s RH-om nista
<ivoks> bas nista
<jelly-home> RH nema hardver+softver+layera aplikacija kao orakl da moze tak radit
<ivoks> nema, ali je imao dobre prodajne kanale
<ivoks> HP i IBM
<ivoks> koji su bili spremni na sve samo da se rijese MS-a ili barem dobiju bolju pregovaracku poziciju
<ivoks> i tako se rodila prica o velikom linuxu :)
<hbogner> eh da, na http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/ nitko nije stavio obavijest o 14.04 :D
<ivoks> al sad su karte malo drugacije poslozene
<ivoks> nema velikog cloud vendora, izuzev amazona
<ivoks> i na trzistu se traze najbolje ponude
<ivoks> sve je jos otvoreno
<ivoks> redhat nije konkurentan sa svojim nefleksibilnim cijenama i pristupom
<ivoks> no, nebitno, to je njihova stvar
<ivoks> meni je samo zao cepha
<jelly-home> sorry, to mi zvuci kao fud unaprijed
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> redhatstorage.redhat.com/2013/11/07/red-hat-storage-outperforms-ceph-by-more-than-3x-for-openstack-cloud-environments/
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> chromium koristis
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> kupio bi si neki telefon za micro sim
<ivoks> a da ne bude bas neka kanta
<SilverSpace> radi tog linka sam proso na chrome
<ivoks> da... ne znam kad ce se to ispraviti
<SweetMuffin> Mala deca .. to kenja kamenje .. 
<SweetMuffin> TMI , znam
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: jutro 
<SweetMuffin> Kaj, vidi se da sam skoro 1h odspaval ? :) 
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> no kak da cita poruke kad spava :)
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-01
<DomaMuffin> https://www.openshift.com/
<markosejic> d jutro
<ravilov> zijev
<ravilov> aerodrom
<ravilov> ajbok
<markosejic> ravilov pozz
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> coca cola usred pustinje, na automatu
<ivoks> placeno kreditnom karticom
<ivoks> kosta 7,60kn
<ivoks> dobijes 0,6l
<ivoks> u americi, jel
<ivoks> a kod nas je 10kn kraj pipe iz koje tece besplatna pitka voda
<ivoks> i to samo ako imas kes
<markosejic> d dan
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEAltB_fGWc
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Renman ft.  Skole - Žac, Views: 714, Rating: 100.0%
<DomaMuffin> Layman's rant to IT guy:  "Bro, you don't work hard. I just worked a 4700-hour week digging a tunnel under Mordor with a screwdriver." #ak se nisam upis'o od smijeha
<SilverSpace> dan
<DomaMuffin> o/
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: oj radni narode
<SilverSpace> rostiljas danas
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> Hmm, zena me tjera, kak si znao ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> A , ne bi mi graha skuhala :( 
<SilverSpace> nije dobila kobasu :)
<DomaMuffin> Kad imam samo crvuljak :D
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: jesi vidio proradio wifi i win7 na ddwrt
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo kaj i jedan android tablet htio na net a dva android telefona da
<SilverSpace> malo se poigrao sa ip od routera i postavio dns od tcoma i sad svi rade
<jelly-home> funded! https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/autoblow-2-a-realistic-robotic-oral-sex-simulator-for-men#home 
<weshmashian> o_O
<SilverSpace> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lix3d/lix-the-smallest-3d-printing-pen-in-the-world?ref=live
<SilverSpace> grmljavina
<ivoks> murter \o/
<hbogner> jupiii, nasao jedno fino vino
<hbogner> bio u vinskim podrumima :D
<SilverSpace> koje je to fino
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/crna-kronika/narucio-playstation-a-dobio-tri-kilograma-krumpira-936126
<hbogner> SilverSpace, portugizac
<SilverSpace> pih
<jelly-home> ... i gutljaji sami klize
<hbogner> puno finiji od onog sto se kupuje po ducanima
<SilverSpace> treba probat mladi portugizac
<hbogner> imaju buteljirano i na litre, ja uzeo 2 litre, na preporuku :D
<hbogner> i bila dobra preporuka
<SilverSpace> koji je jos i bolji 
<DomaMuffin> Meni je spika s buteljama u vecini slucajeva smijesna. Svasta stavljaju u male boce. 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: jesi se prespavao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> Pa, ono, s dvije pauze za (malcevo) kenjanje, spavao sam do 6 :) 
<SilverSpace> mislim danas poslje rostilja :)
<DomaMuffin> hahaha ,jesam ziher :) Treba se s detetom igrat' :) ja nisam ni stigao jest' , samo kaj me dopalo dok sam njega hranil :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: slozio sam wifi i win7 na ddwrt
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ja sam skuzio da ti je to proferceralo jos juce, ne ? 
<SilverSpace> da je
<SilverSpace> i sad radi 
<DomaMuffin> DNS spika ? Fino
<DomaMuffin> Taj DNS isto nabijem na .. 
<SilverSpace> da pocistio sve i stavio tcom dns
<SilverSpace> i sve sad radi
<DomaMuffin> interesantno kak ti s guglovim nije delalo 
<DomaMuffin> imas mozda u web sucelju podesen tcom firewall na konekciji ? 
<SilverSpace> interesantno je kaj su dva delala a dva nisu 
<DomaMuffin> zanemari, ne bi ti parcijalno radilo, nemre to bit
<DomaMuffin> ^^ž
<SilverSpace> dva telefona android delala 
<SilverSpace> win 7 ne
<DomaMuffin> u-la-la-la
<SilverSpace> i tabled android ne
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbr1Z-oBu3Y&feature=kp
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Alexia  Uh la la la, Views: 4480903, Rating: 97.52163%
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> gledam kak ovaj novi rpi bude hit
<SilverSpace> rpi dolazi sa ramom i procem zajedno i 4Groma
<DomaMuffin> Te plocice su sve bolje i bolje, meni se ipak vise dopada AMD koji brijes uzet' 
<SilverSpace> na jednoj plocici 
<DomaMuffin> Nadam se da ces bankrotirati pa da mi to prodas pod rabljeno </ewul>
<DomaMuffin> Cuj mene, kao da imam nofci' i da nekaj rabljeno kupim :D
<SilverSpace> i fora bude kaj ce sad najezda razno raznih ploca di se to osnovno bude moglo upiknut
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Rasp-Board-diagram.jpg
<DomaMuffin> Megabloks igracke pasu na lego duplo ! 
<SilverSpace> ovo je njihova 
<DomaMuffin> ful kul
<SilverSpace> ideja je jako dobra
<SilverSpace> mislim da bude ploca na milion ideja
<SilverSpace> di ce pokretat rpi
<tonil> oj
<tonil> uf
<tonil> nema ruta
<tonil> znaci sigurno je
<tonil> sta ima
<banderaz> evo nis, promijenio sam nick iz "rut" u "banderaz"
<banderaz> a kod tebe?
<tonil> a kvragu
<tonil> :D
<tonil> rut najjaci nema sta
<banderaz> salim se :D
<banderaz> nemam pojma di je rut
<hbogner> ako nekog zanima,  Historical Maps of the Habsburg Empire http://mapire.staatsarchiv.at/en/map/mkf_hrv/?zoom=5&lat=46.25338&lon=16.94785
<hbogner> zanimljivo ej vidjeti kako se s vremenom karta mjenja
<DomaMuffin> hbogner: meni se nish ne mijenja :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ali mi mrlja izgleda kao amazonka koja jase nosoroga ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> MmikeDOMA: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nfIg61aWgKQ
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Njam Njam Njam Njam (Yum Yum Yum Yum) 2014, Views: 38101, Rating: 88.8959%
<SilverSpace> da
<hbogner> DomaMuffin, :D
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6oqS4_f2lk
<datase> tonil: Title: Free Deejays - Mi Ritmo ( Official Video ), Views: 12934283, Rating: 97.11978%
<DomaMuffin> Jos cu samo ovo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Wq3Okj57Ob8 
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Cinkuši - U divljaka luk i strijela.wmv, Views: 6441, Rating: 93.84615%
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0qIiWvL9z0
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Picksiebner - Thank You Jesus, Views: 24380, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> ja ovu
<DomaMuffin> rut: znam da negdje logiras ovaj kanal ; eto ti novi bsd, http://www.openbsd.org/55.html ( nije prvi april, prvi maj je ) :) 
<jelly-home> siroce cita logove kad stigne, da ne bi nesto propustio
<tonil> hahaha 
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P06kyFpIQU
<datase> tonil: Title: Fly Project - Musica (official video), Views: 36244439, Rating: 96.80911%
<hbogner> evo i jedna od mene https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ARCuTlg-Y8
<datase> hbogner: Title: Rammstein - Feuer Frei (Official Video), Views: 1122259, Rating: 99.21257%
<tonil> hbogner, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSyCoHDXvuM
<datase> tonil: Title: Rammstein Links 2 3 4 remasterd, Views: 496570, Rating: 87.968254%
<hbogner> tonil, bolji je orginal spot s mravima
<tonil> znam al ovaj je kad si pod ratnom spremom haha
<hbogner> evo ti jedan za ratnu spremu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrJAwCBbnuc
<datase> hbogner: Title: Sabaton - Primo Victoria [Saving Private Ryan] Video, Views: 11364776, Rating: 97.839966%
<tonil> hahahaha
<tonil> hbogner, 
<hbogner> kaj?
<tonil> to sam slusao zadnjih pet dana dok sam bildao :D
<tonil> kaze mi mater
<tonil> kakva ti je to hitlerovska muzika 
<tonil> haha
<hbogner> ja bio na njihovom konvcertu, ludnica
<tonil> da vjerujem :) 
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7C6W0M5ME0
<datase> tonil: Title: Rammstein ("Das Model") - Domino, Views: 8984376, Rating: 97.795972%
<tonil> hbogner, sjecas se mozda star treka episoda na tamnoj strani zrcala,gdje je alternativna proslost i ljudi osvajaju sve oko sebe 
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PccZebZKF9E
<datase> tonil: Title: Enterprise - Extended Mirror Universe Opening, Views: 124109, Rating: 84.259634%
<hbogner> nsam to vidio
<tonil> ma bilo je samo 3-4 episode al bile su zato zakon
<tonil> hbogner, slusas li mozda prodigy
<hbogner> slusam ja sve i svasta
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8KX7G-GY3M
<datase> tonil: Title: Prodigy Mix (Choir Version) by Viva Vox Choir, Views: 147408, Rating: 98.563366%
<tonil> :D
<tonil> po meni odlican cover
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0qIiWvL9z0
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Picksiebner - Thank You Jesus, Views: 24380, Rating: 100.0%
<DomaMuffin> ima tko za posudit' disk od ~2Tb na jedan dan ? :) Nemrem reinstalirati OS jer nemam mjesta da pomaknem pizdarije i reparticioniram disk :) 
<DomaMuffin> Hmm, posto je najjeftiniji SSD ? :) Hebo reparticioniranje :) 
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> tako je ssd i mirna bosna
<SilverSpace> 2T ?? halo pa kaj ti to imas
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: za 400-500kn dobis 60GB u bilo kom ducanu
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: virtualke, snimku svatova u blurayu , kojesta :) 
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ja primarno trosim windowse, metodom palca ocjenjujem da mi 60Gb nije dosta za sistemski disk :) 
<DomaMuffin> trenutno mi je sistemski disk 232Gb, slobodno 122 :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ne sjecam se da sam ikad, od prvog racunala koje sam si sam kupio, radio clean install ; tako da mi je procjena mozda kriva :) 
<DomaMuffin> ( obrisao sam sve "windows.old" foldere ) :) 
<DomaMuffin> c:\users\tzemljak - 32GB , mozda se tu da napraviti reda :) 
<hbogner> meni win particija ima 50gb slobodno 10
<hbogner> al nekoristim my documents i desktop za fajlove
<DomaMuffin> ti si sparovan, ili si u ovom desetljecu radio cistu instalaciju .. ili nisi nikad igrao neku EA igu koja profil nasere u userland :) 
<hbogner> eh sad, ko ti kriv kad igras shrot igre
<hbogner> sve moje su na d:/igre
<DomaMuffin> Mass Effect nije srot ! 
<hbogner> ako ti neda bitari di ces ju instalirati onda je shrot
<DomaMuffin> i meni su igre dan X: , ali sve profil-vezane podatke ipak naseru u c:\users\mojeime\nekaj\nekaj
<DomaMuffin> s/dan/na/
<hbogner> pa zato i kazem, shrot igre
<hbogner> ti im kazes budi tu, a ona se razgnjezdi ko virus okolo
<DomaMuffin> s tim da nikad ne brisem gejmsejvove, majku im, koje fore prodaju .. "ako imas save game od $neka_igra , a instaliras $neka_igra_2, dobijes uber pusku " 
<DomaMuffin> imam gejmsejvove iz 199X :) 
<DomaMuffin> ( diablo 1  :) )
<hbogner> gameplay nisam komentirao, samo njihovo ponasanje
<DomaMuffin> Suglasan 
<hbogner> eto diablo ima sve u svom folderu
<DomaMuffin> Sto je najgore, nisam se nikaj igral skoro godinu dana :( 
<hbogner> i mirno ga kasnije samo selis sa diska na disk
<DomaMuffin> ono, bas da sjednem i zaorem :) 
<hbogner> ja nedavno instalirao steam
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<DomaMuffin> Sad sam zabunom pokrenuo Starcraft 2, mintalici se nije dopalo :) 
<tonil> mass effect je zakon
<tonil> presao cijelu trilogiju
<hbogner> kupio paket koji sam prije igrao u piratluku, nova verzija ima linux verziju pa testirao kako radi, super
<tonil> iako je kraj zadnjeg nastavka ispao shrot
<tonil> al prvi i drugi dio su awesome
<hbogner> ja odigarao sat-dva  X^3
<DomaMuffin> tonil, napisao si to kao da je zaista kraj :) Joj, moram u nekom trenutku prestat mintat da vidim taj mass efect u svim bojama :) Zadnji put sam to zaigrao na onboard kartushi :) 
<tonil> DomaMuffin, izdali su patch koji nekako popravlja kraj al ja nisam isprobao
<tonil> al da je kraj shepard sage to stoji
<DomaMuffin> :)
<tonil> inace jedini rpg u kojem sam uzivao jos od 2008
 * DomaMuffin samo i igra RPGe, ako ima izbora
<DomaMuffin> mislim, igrao sam 
<tonil> ja tu i tamo isprobam ostatak 
<tonil> skyrim i to
<tonil> al nista nije ravno mass effectu
<SilverSpace> igru nisam pokrenuo bar 5godina
<DomaMuffin> Nda, to sam kod kompicha probao ... noone got time for skyrim 
<tonil> inace igrao sam elder scrolls jos tamo 2005
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: kad imas spore reflekse, nema smisla da se igras </troll>
<SilverSpace> vise ni ne znam kak to izgleda
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: imam atom 
<tonil> bacim tu i tamo koju partiju battlefielda 3 sa frendovima
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> jao lazem, zadnje sam igrao danas, ingress :D
<tonil> i lola
<tonil> ingress sta je to?
<SilverSpace> tonil: ne bi islo na atomu
<DomaMuffin> tonil: kaj je LoL jos aktualan, nema nikaj bolje ( MOBA 2 ili nekaj ) ? 
<hbogner> android app, augmented realyity
<hbogner> nesto u stilu capture the flah ali na cjeloj zemlji
<tonil> ah da
<tonil> sad se sijecam
<tonil> to ivoks nesto spominjao
<tonil> i ravilov komentirao
<DomaMuffin> Danas sam skoro zrnu i TV bacio kroz prozor, udjem u sobu, a ona bleji u telku, mali kraj nje, a na telki fox crime, neka scena s cca hektolitar i pol krvi i izmijesanih ekstremiteta .. 
<hbogner> da, ivoks je nedavno poceo
<DomaMuffin> ocne kapilare su mi popucale
<tonil> hbogner, cool al to oduzima previse vremena
<tonil> ja uvecer igram sat dva
<tonil> nekad i manje
<tonil> al prije sam bio ovisan o igrama,visio bih na kompu cijelu noc na sw kotoru, 
<hbogner> ja sinoc prosetao sat vremena po gradu :D
<tonil> pa bi preko dana spavao
<tonil> stara bi me u tom vremenu pitala jel se drogiram sto nije u redu sa mnom
<hbogner> a danas isao na izlet i nasao jos nekoliko portala gdje sam isao
<hbogner> neki igraju na putu do posla i nazad
<hbogner> dok secu psa, ...
<tonil> neznam kako bi to funkcioniralo kod mene kad zivim na selu
<tonil> mora bi se verat po brdima
<tonil> kroz sumu
<tonil> haha
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: lol pazi bu ti nasilan 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaze moj netjak nenasilne igre nisu zanimljive
<SilverSpace> na iPadu
<DomaMuffin> pa , ako je nasilan , to je jos najmanje zlo :) Mene vise brine da mu se neke vrijednosti u glavi ne pomaknu , ili da ga ne iztraumatizira. 
<hbogner> DomaMuffin, kad budu predizborne kampanje gasi tv, to ga moze dozivotno sjebat
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> okrenuo tipkovnicu u mraku naopacke i stiscem esc i cudim se kaj ne radi 
<DomaMuffin> hbogner: moj je "hendikep" sto uopce ne gledam TV, pa defaultno smatram da ne gleda ni nitko drugi ; necu se sjetiti :) 
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eduLc5qrYvw
<datase> tonil: Title: slatko janje :), Views: 60877, Rating: 98.87324%
<tonil> haha
<SilverSpace> odoh tekmu gledat
<SilverSpace> ln
<hbogner> http://9gag.com/gag/a8Wvb0p
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<DomaMuffin> http://9gag.com/gag/a9dNw7Z?ref=fsidebar
<tonil> to me podsjetilo
<tonil> dobio barem 30 zahtijeva za candy crush na dan
<tonil> proklestvo
<tonil> jos nisam skuzio kako iskljucit obavijesti
<tonil> mob mi zvoni stalno
<tonil> mislim da me se sitila neka prijateljica sa whatsupa kad ono candy crush
<tonil> kvragu
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-02
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> apache 2.4 u ubuntu/debian je malo drugaciji
<ivoks> mpm se sad bira kroz modul, a ne kroz paket
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/BhcRe mmm, jeger
<ivoks> jeger?
<SweetMuffin> mislim da jeger nije vezn uz sliku :) 
<SweetMuffin> Jutro, momcine
<ivoks> uf, kako je zivot tezak bez debitne kartice
<SweetMuffin> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aLKVq65_700b.jpg
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> debian installer ne moze instalirati grub unutar kvm-a
<ivoks> kaj squeeze vise nije supportan?
<ivoks> ah, ne, znam di je problem
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<rut> dj
<jelly> SweetMuffin: ak nisi nasao jeger, nisi dovoljno dobro gledao
<rut> pa di ste svi . kakva je ovo tisina ?
<jaizza> pospajali ;-)
<rut> ma kako mogu geekovi spajat ista ?
<jaizza> sad rade od doma ;-)
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/10151921_258043197733200_4599503284678903283_n.jpg
<rut> nadam se da rade pametne stavari .. 
<rut> a ne da se igraju kutijama 
<jaizza> definiraj pametne stvari
<rut> :)) .. reci ce da sam vulgaran 
<rut> kanalni dusebriznici 
<jaizza> šapni, neće čuti ;)
<rut> ne . ne . dobio sam vec previse packi :)
<rut> al ko ga j* ..
<jaizza> pa upakiraj tako da ne bude vulgarno
<rut> nadam se da sexaju 
<jaizza> po ćem je to pametno?
<ivoks> jel zna netko neku skriptu koja bi provjeravala razne RBL-e za neke ip adrese
<ivoks> ?
<rut> pa pametnije je nego se igrat na skatuljama
<jaizza> ma nemaš pojma
<ivoks> ok, nasao :)
<rut> https://www.google.hr/search?q=RBL+ip+check+script&oq=RBL+ip+check+script&aqs=chrome..69i57.6259j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<ivoks> https://gist.github.com/jvehent/1629798
<ivoks> dovoljno dobro
<rut> jaizza ti to meni da nemam pojima ?
<jaizza> rut: aha
<rut> ajde molim te elaboriraj .. 
<jaizza> jednako kao Å¡to si ti definirao "pametne stvari"? ;-)
<rut> sto ja to nemam pojima .. bolje se igrat komadom platike/plehom nego zenom/curom/ljubavnicom/sobom ?
<rut> ma nemas ti poima
<ivoks> rut: meni se cini da si ti opterecen sexom
<ivoks> rut: a ovo nije #sex
<rut> ivoks .. nisam trazim RBL trenutno 
<rut> ovo sto si pitao 
<rut> kako mogu biti onda time opterecen
<rut> ivoks ovo ti je bolje http://sourceforge.net/projects/rblcheck/files/rblcheck/1.5/
<SilverSpace> dan
<rut> dan
<jaizza> rut nije bilo pitanje "bolje" nego Å¡to je "pametno"
<rut> jaizza ne filozofiraj
<jaizza> rut: kakve to veze ima s filozofijom pak?
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/policija-upozorava-gradjane-cuvajte-se-nove-internetske-prevare/743134.aspx
<SilverSpace> jucer lik zove da mu se usporio komp strasno a imao hrpu spijunsko smeca gore 
<SilverSpace> i to na racunalu kaj koristi za posao 
<SilverSpace> ne razumijem ljude koji to svacaju neozbiljno 
<jaizza> rut pa uz malo truda...
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jutro dobro
<jaizza> SilverSpace: oooOOOoooOOOoo komad 
<jaizza> dobro jutro
<rut> jaizza .. vec sam zaboravio o cemu je bila spika . 
<jaizza> rut: aj rest maj kejs
<jaizza> :D
<jaizza> (upravo si dokazao da nemaš pojma :-)))) )
<rut> jaizza neznam koji je to jezik
<rut> jaizza ja jezik koristim za nesto drugo 
<rut> :P
<jaizza> rut: da bi ga plazio okolo?
<SilverSpace> jah rut spika na desetak kanala pa nezna gdje je kaj rekao :)
<SilverSpace> pogubi se tu i tam malo :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: tražio me da mu dokažem da nema pojma Q.E.D.
<rut> eto silver sve zna :)
<rut> jaizza nemoj vuc za jezik
<rut> opet ce ivoks morat intervenirat
<jaizza> rut: pa si rekao da ga za to imaš.. da ga plaziš..
<rut> to si ti rekla .. za plazenje
<rut> muffin di si sad da me spasis 
<jaizza> rut: šutnja == prihvaćanje
<SweetMuffin> Kak sad sex na kanalu bez mene ? :) 
<SweetMuffin> jaca, bok 
<jaizza> muffinčiću!
 * SweetMuffin zasladi zivot svima
<rut> jaizza to mozda kod tebe tako . koe mene ne
<rut> jaizza moram radit 
<rut> evo ti muffina
<SweetMuffin> ostavio sam za probu da mi pokazuje join/partove u glavnom prozoru .. nema smisla :) 
<jaizza> podsjetio si me na hypera sad
<SweetMuffin> Ma, imam i ja posla, po doma, samo se vi mazite
<rut> muffin doma si ?
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: pogledaj učinke manga molim te i izrazi mišljenje
<SweetMuffin> hyper ?! Dzizs, ti fakat izvlacis nickove iz arhiva :) 
<SweetMuffin> znam za ucinke menge :) 
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: manga
<SweetMuffin> enihau, ucinke manga na sto ? 
<jaizza> mango
<jaizza> voće
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/khl/metalurg-magnitogorsk-osvojio-gagarin-kup-no1072
<SweetMuffin> manga je vrsta crtica AFAIR
<SweetMuffin> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/l/t1.0-9/1011775_10151868417866059_1755127333_n.jpg
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: stavi u pravi padež
<SweetMuffin> prdez :) 
<SweetMuffin> odem po kuci spremat, bum bil dobar muz ak' izvjesim vesh
<jaizza> muški! tpft
<jelly> SweetMuffin: manga su, roughly, japanski stripovi.  Anime su crtici.
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWwbJqNc1ss
<SweetMuffin> jelly: i lie corrected
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10178094_690213497681974_7021481690343961141_n.png
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: kaj si na godisnjem 
<SweetMuffin> http://www.allegiancemusical.com/stories/zambia # Zambia's space program
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: rekla shefica da se ne zajebavam s putovanjem danas i da delam od doma/nikako , ja zahvalio i prihvatio
<rut> silver vidis da je na godisnjem da pegla i sprema stan .... i to muko .. pih 
<rut> *musko
<jaizza> rut ti ne spremaš po stanu?
<rut> jaizza zato je bog vas stvorio da to radite
<jaizza> rut: oženjen?
<SweetMuffin> btw, jaca, ako se referenciras na kombinaciju manga i marihuane .. nakon 6og jointa ti je svejedno, samo si manje gladan
 * jelly ima filing da rut prima batine od svoje bolje polovice doma, pa se ovdje ispuse sa macho forama
<rut> jaizze aha
 * SweetMuffin ima dojam da rut dobija od zene batina po novcaniku :()
<jelly> novcanik-bomb 
<rut> a sto na ovo reci .. je u pravu ste oboje 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ovo bi ti trebalo http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/sandiskov-ssd-kapacitetom-4-tb/132343.aspx
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: idem vidjet' prvo jel mogu kome prodati bubreg :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jaizza traži broj hrabrog telefona za ruta
<rut> jaizza .. hvala al mogu ga i sam naci da mi treba
<SweetMuffin> err, SilverSpace, sata performanse na sata disk ? Kaj nije sas - entrprajz redi sata ? 
<jelly> SilverSpace: pazi, to nije normalan block device di mozes pisat i brisat koliko te volja
 * SweetMuffin se samo sjeca da su mu sas diskovi bili brzi u svakom pogledu
<SweetMuffin> i, ovo kaj jelly veli, nije to za sistemski / kombinirani disk 
<rut> jaizza a sto je lose u tome da zensko cisti/pere/pegal/kuha ?
<SweetMuffin> al,da, naslo bi se svrhe i za njega
<jaizza> rut: što je loše da muško radi isto to?
<rut> jaizza a ja da imam sve 4 u zraku 
<rut> jaizza nemoj ti meni pitanje na pitanje 
<jaizza> rut: spriječi me :D
<SweetMuffin> pipkanje na pipkanje :) Aj priznajte da se sexate na /q , dok se tu svadite 
<rut> muffin ti si perverzan !
<rut> brb
<rut> muffin ja ne upraznjvam sex virtualno 
<jelly> ionako ce i hard-diskovi od 4TB+ imati limitirane write kapacitete, shingles tehnologija umjesto sektora od 4KB
<rut> znaci kad zena sve odradi kuci sto treba nagrada je masaza i sex .. 
<rut> to je usput i odgovor jaizzi 
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: ne ljubomori, tebe ću rješit kad objesiš veš ;-)
<jelly> nagrada kome? 
<SweetMuffin> "Virtually every time Microsoft updates one of its remaining supported platforms, the company will also simultaneously be disclosing a zero-day vulnerability for Windows XP " ( http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/05/microsofts-decision-to-patch-windows-xp-is-a-mistake/ ) .. fakat trebaju ili pustiti da XP umre, ili prestati s "we're not supporting" sranjima
<rut> jelly zeni 
<SweetMuffin> jaizza: i'm hung like a donkey :P
<SweetMuffin> rut: zgodna ti je nagrada! I ja volim pristup pri kojem svi dobro prodju :D
<rut> muffin :)
<SweetMuffin> !addquote  <rut> muffin ja ne upraznjvam sex
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: Ja sam objesio poput magarca ?
<SweetMuffin> ups, malo sam odrezao , ali zvuci blize istini 
 * SweetMuffin otpuze pod kamen
<rut> odrezao si ti bit 
<rut> al dobro :)
<SweetMuffin> jaizza: > urbandictionary/native speaker
 * jaizza pokušava zamisliti magarca koji se objesio
<SilverSpace> frendu mi ukrali biciklo po četvrti puta
<rut> jaizza ti ne peglas/peres/kuhas ?
<jaizza> rut: pa sam se udala baš zato da ne moram!
<rut> jaizza nebi ti dugo kod mene .. 
<SweetMuffin> rut: ona se rodila bogata i dobro udala, imaju Konzuelu za to 
<jelly> tak se to radi
<rut> jaizza ja sam 2 otjerao sto su tako htjele 
<rut> :)
 * SilverSpace hm not not
<SweetMuffin> Sto me sjetilo, idem vidjet' jel jos postoji 'hot or not' :) 
<rut> jaizza previse vi zene gledate sex&grad .. bolje da gledate na istok vise a ne na zapad 
<jaizza> rut: i dobim masažu
<jaizza> rut: kaj mi fali?
<SweetMuffin> PPosalji mu sliku , ako ocekujes ozbiljan odgovor :) 
<rut> jaizza da bi rijec reko .. ako si takvog "necu naisat sto" nasla ..
<rut> jaizza svaka ti cast !
<rut> jaizza a poslje masaze ide ...... to nista ?
<SweetMuffin> pedikura ?
<rut> muffin cim ne odgovara znaci nista ... masaza i spavanje
<rut> al mogu razumjet .. covjek krepan i naravno da mu nije do sexa
<jaizza> rut: kak kaj
<jaizza> pak se podrazumijeva
<rut> aha .. nebi ti trazila dalju u perju da dobis nesto 
<rut> *dlaku
<ivoks> sunce je jako
<ivoks> vrijeme je za otici na plazu
<ivoks> kak cu crni oblaci
<ivoks> tam, iznad kopna
<ivoks> :)
<jaizza> moj mužić negdje jedri sad
<ivoks> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<ivoks> jagode k plus
<ivoks> iz opuzena
<ivoks> mrak!
<SilverSpace> ivoks: murter ?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: moj muž je na Murteru
<jelly> vrgoracke su bile jos malo nezrele, al pol kile za 11kn je dobra cijena
<ivoks> jaizza: pa i ja sam
<ivoks> murter je raj
<jaizza> ivoks: nisam još bila
<ivoks> pricat ce ti muzis, kad muza vec nemas :)
<ivoks> muzic
<ivoks> damn, sjebem salu
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/330142/Kakvo-pojacanje-Medvescaka-Dolazi-osvajac-Stanley-Cupa.html
<rut> jaizza .. ipak se meni cini da je muz gazda ..
<ivoks> SilverSpace: cak nije ni jako star :)
<ivoks> Hutchinson won the Stanley Cup in 2006 playing with the Carolina Hurricanes appearing in 36 regular season games.
<ivoks> oh, imam jednog frenda koji navija za Hurricanes
<ivoks> ne navija, zivi za njih :)
<SilverSpace> budemo vidjeli tko ostaje 
<jaizza> brb
<ivoks> Estimated Ship Date:
<ivoks> 15 May 2014
<ivoks> kaj!
<ivoks> uf
<jaizza> e takoca
<SilverSpace> jaizza: sef uletio pa si morala pobjeci :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne, moj Å¡ef je dobar
<ivoks> promjena hostnamea
<SilverSpace> opa Merzelova je lanac elitne prostitucije proširila nakon što je ušla u političke vode
<jelly> http://www.wimp.com/kittenbeard/ cuteoverload
<SilverSpace> koja je to banda 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne kuzim, zasto zena ne bi vodila legitimni i legalni biznis
<rut> Merzelova je meni prava MILF
<ivoks> shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/lenovo/u-series/u430p/
<ivoks> gle ovu tipkovnicu
<jaizza> rut kaj tebi ima koja biti milf kad imaš već svoju žrtvu doma?
<ivoks> jednaki razmak izmedju svih tipaka
<rut> jaizza Merzelova izgleda bomba za te stvari .. ima crte lica ... bas je MILF
<rut> jaizza a ima 50g !!
<ivoks> na kraju cu kupiti mac
<jelly> macu*
<rut> jaizza ako imam doma ne znaci da netrebam imat sastrane ... ili gledat druge 
 * jelly dodaje http:// na http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/lenovo/u-series/u430p/ da moze kliknut
<SweetMuffin> meni u kromi samo doda :) 
<jaizza> rut perverznjak jedan
<jelly> SweetMuffin: xchat mi ne prepoznaje bez toga link, nemrem kliknut po njemu
<rut> http://www.toshiba-croatia.com/laptops/satellite/satellite-c55-a/satellite-c55-a-1nk/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mač :)
<rut> jaizza zasto perverznjak ?
<jelly> SilverSpace: micu macu s mačem?
<jelly> u čizmama.
<ivoks> pa ne, ovo je prestrasno na sta laptopi danas lice
<ivoks> kopiraju mac, a rade to katastrofalno lose
<SilverSpace> istina
<ivoks> ako nista drugo, mac bar jos uvijek ima F tipke
<jaizza> rut: kaj imaš gledat oko žene?
<rut> jaizza zato sto imam oci 
<rut> jaizza postale ste gore od muskaraca
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj ti nece faliti ovo crveno http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/thinkpadedge1120.jpg
<SweetMuffin> rut: si probao kad baviti se iluzionarstvom ( http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aXbdXrz_460sa.gif ) ?
<jelly> e, TO je magija i prijateljstvo
<rut> muffin: nisam .. niti me ne zanima takvo sto . to je perverzno hvatat zene za grudi 
<jelly> samo ako nemas dozvolu
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/s-hrvatskih-racuna-hakeri-ukrali-2-milijuna-kuna-sve-je-pocelo-instaliranjem-virusa
<rut> pa da joj ispadne vata iz push-up-a .. 
 * SilverSpace je jucer slucajno frendicu uhvatio za sisu, nije se bunila :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: hoce, ali alternativa je tipkovnica bez F* tipki
<jelly> SilverSpace: trebala ti je vratit istom mjerom
<ivoks> SilverSpace: lenovo bi trebalo zabraniti ustavom koliko su sjebali thinkpad
<jelly> gle, dugo je trajao
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kak to mislis? kvalitetom ili 
<jelly> featurima
<rut> SilverSpace da to nije neki znak ?!
<SilverSpace> ... konfiguracijom 
<jaizza> rut po čem smo gore?
<rut> jaizza po tom pitanju .. gledanju . varanju 
<jaizza> a kakvi su muškarci?
<rut> jaizza male mace za VAS
<jaizza> daju ženama gledati okolo druge muške?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kvalitetom, funkcionalnoscu, svime
<ivoks> sjebali
<ivoks> thinkpad je smece danas
<ivoks> nije sto je nekad bio
<ivoks> da su samo zadrzali kvalitetu, da nisu nista promijenili, jos bi bili na vrhu
<ivoks> ali oni su degradirali thinkpad brand
<jelly> SilverSpace: prvo su makli 4:3 format ekrana (al to su svi laptop vendori napravili), onda su maknuli raspored tipkovnice sa 7 redova, onda su pokvarili kvalitetu i hod tipkovnice, onda su dodatno sjebali layout...
<ivoks> macbook air:
<ivoks> Available to ship:
<ivoks> Within 24 hours
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5FtE9wKKRI
<rut> jaizza pa sto ne gledas .. :) .. evo ti muz na jedrenju a ti sama .. jadna 
<ivoks> dell xps 13:
<ivoks> Available to ship:
<ivoks> May 15
<ivoks> koji kreteni
<jaizza> rut mi pošalješ sliku?
<rut> jaizza ????????? ni u ludilu
<jaizza> rut: zakaj te ne smijem gledat?
<SilverSpace> el. jegulja ubila aligatora
<ivoks> evo ih opet
<ivoks> JEBO TE DRZAVA
<ivoks> hoces registrirati kombi
<ivoks> moras donijeti:
<ivoks> - staru prometnu
<ivoks> - staru knjizicu vozila
<ivoks> - stare tablice
<ivoks> - staro osiguranje
<ivoks> - staru potvrdu o placanju naknade za ceste
<ivoks> - atest za kuku
<ivoks> - racun za kupnju kombia
<jaizza> SilverSpace: bio video pred neko vrijeme na netu
<ivoks> - potvrdu da prodavac ostavlja tablice kupcu
<jaizza> ivoks: pa to ti je sve od kad smo u EU
<jaizza> nema Å¡ale
<ivoks> - izvadak iz drzavnog zavoda za statistiku
<rut> jaizza nisam zgodan 
<ivoks> - obavijest o razvrstvanju po NKD-u
<rut> jaizza pa sto ces me onda gledat
<ivoks> - obavijest o OIB-u
<ivoks> - sudsko rjesenje za otvaranje firme
<jaizza> rut to ću ja procijeniti
<ivoks> - pecat
<ivoks> - direktora firme koji ce potpisati
<ivoks> kakva jebena ludara
<ivoks> jaizza: to je bojim se sve ostalo od juge
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nemoj ih samo pitati gdje da podignes te potvrde 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: znas kaj je tuzno?
<rut> jaizza .. ne riskiram 
<ivoks> NEMAS IH GDJE PODIGNUTI!
<rut> jaizza mozda se zaljubis
<ivoks> oni ti to posalju kada otvoris firmu
<jaizza> rut: kaj se bojiš da ću te pokazat nekome? mužu?
<ivoks> i onda taj papir moras cuvati
<jaizza> rut: pa kaj ak se zaljubim?
<ivoks> ali ga i moras nosati okolo i pokazati im ga
<SilverSpace> tak su meni rekli da mi treba neka potvrda ja upitao gdje a sluzbenica kaze da nezna gdje 
<rut> jaizza nisam navikao slat slike 
<SilverSpace> poludio 
<ivoks> koji su mi ga kurac slali - meni ne treba, a njima ocito treba
<rut> jaizza a ako se zaljubis . ja ti kuhat/peglat/cistit necu !
<SilverSpace> derao se tak da joj je dosla sefica
<rut> jaizza a ako muffin kaze da imas love ... trosit volim 
<jaizza> ivoks: tak sam ja za jednu akciju za činovništvo morala donjeti potvrdu s burze da nisam zaposlena, dok sam bila redovni student, pa su me tamo blijedo gledali kaj bih ja, pošto nisam bila prijavljena na burzu, nisam naravno ni mogla dobiti potvrdu, rekla je da je najbolje što mi može dati da im nisam u evidenciji
<jaizza> rut: pa sigurno imaš koju na netu negdje
<rut> jaizza ima .. al ti necu reci gdje 
<rut> jaizza nemas me sto gledat
<jaizza> rut: nemaš problema oko čiščenja, peglanja i ostalo, to je sređeno
<rut> jaizza naravno da je .. :)
<jaizza> rut: pa nemoj se dat nagovarat sad
<rut> jaizza trazi .. nadi .. ja ti pomoc necu oko toga
<rut> jaizza upisi brad pit i to je to 
<SweetMuffin> jaiza , ako zelis vidjeti najbolje od ruta, odi na chatroulette :) 
<SweetMuffin> Svaki drugi ce ti pokazati isto :) 
<SweetMuffin> *svaki
<rut> :)
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/10305975_937126126316841_5947254619922100506_n.jpg
<SweetMuffin> nego, rut .. ili si poceo automatizirati posao, ili si dobio otkaz ? Danas imas neobicno puno vremena :) 
<rut> muffin pa jedno 80% sam ubacio u nagios
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: to je radi mene
<rut> jos tih 20% .. al nemam volje
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: nemre se odvojiti
<rut> jaizza nemoj si umisljat
<SweetMuffin> jaca, kuzim ga  <3
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: sad se igra hard to get
<rut> hahaha
<SweetMuffin> Bolje mu je da je nekaj trece hard :) 
<rut> jaizza da si blize ... al nisi 
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: a kad ne ide jedno..
<rut> pa mi nije napeto 
<SweetMuffin> rut ima ona para za vlak ! :) 
<rut> muffin j* to .. 
<jaizza> rut: vlak, auto, avion..
<rut> dok ona dode prode ona baba sa kolacima 
<SweetMuffin> rut: jebenmu, odigraj kak treba, mozda i tebi kupi vlak ! 
<SweetMuffin> Ne kuzim, bi ti neaj s njom mutil, ili babe ganjas ? :D
<rut> muffin nisam na prodaju 
<jaizza> SweetMuffinu sam kupila vlak i sad se neće vozit u njemu
<rut> ma sa kime bi ja mutil ????
<SweetMuffin> jaizza: kad ti se jos nisam umilil da mi kupis i prugu :) 
<SweetMuffin> rut: dobro, dobro, ne mutio nego bistrio
<rut> muffin mozda ne odradujes posao kak treba pa zato nema tracnica ?!
<SweetMuffin> rut: ne bi me zacudilo ! 
<rut> a koliko sam shvatio jaizza ne gleda okolo 
<rut> niti vara muza 
<SweetMuffin> #ubuntu ispada skroz upotrebljiv kanal ponekad 
<rut> !
<SweetMuffin> Nema varanja ako si svinger
<rut> jesi probao to ?
<jaizza> bude mi ručak pobjegao
<jaizza> odem dođem
<SweetMuffin> Jok, tko bi ista zamijenio za mene :) 
<ivoks> Svrha plaćanja:ATM - CLPN PGOLD 01 CLPN PGO
<ivoks> odose novci u filipine
<rut> jaizza nejdi .. di ces sad ..
 * SilverSpace upravo rucao 
<SilverSpace> mogo bi sad do SweetMuffin na pifo ako ima doma 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SweetMuffin> Daj mi sat vremena, pa mozemo nekam u kvartu, imam jos posla po doma. 
<SweetMuffin> Aj, idem podovrsavat' kaj moram pa vidim jesi tu 
 * SweetMuffin ode
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> moze
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> macbook air je skoro duplo jeftiniji od dell xps 13
<ivoks> doduse, nema 8GB RAM-a
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> canonical trazi sysadmina
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=835
<rut> muffin ahahahhaha . imas posla doma . ti stvarno cistis i peres ??????
<rut> kolika je placa ivoks ?
<ivoks> ne znam, javi se, prodji interview, pa razgovaraj o placu
<ivoks> placi
<jaizza> eto me
<jaizza> nije mi se dalo maknut sa sunca
<jaizza> SilverSpace: a mene ne zoveš na pifo
<jaizza> :-(
<rut> jaizza a sto ces im ti ?
<ivoks> jaizza: ako ti mus jedri danas, dobro se provodi
<jaizza> ivoks: veli da je diglo jugo
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> je
<jaizza> bar imaju vjetra ;-)
<jaizza> rut: pila bum pifo
<ivoks> nije prejako
<ivoks> taman za jedrit
<jaizza> odlično
<rut> jaizza pa se napijes i onda samo brige s tobom 
<jaizza> rut: nemrem se napit
<jaizza> to je moje prokletstvo
<SilverSpace> jaizza: bi ja samo nemam prevoz do tebe
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> a do SweetMuffina imaš
<jaizza> ts ts ts
<jaizza> sigurno sam ti uz put
<SilverSpace> on mi je blizu i doci se do mene
<hbogner> SilverSpace, dodji do mene na pivo :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nesmem u susjedne drzave
<rut> jaizza idi covjeku kucu sredi . operi/popoeglaj pa zaradis pivu
<SilverSpace> hbogner: :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, zakaj? medjunarodna tjeralica?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj si opet napravil da ne smiješ?
<jaizza> rut: zaradim pifu?
<jaizza> rut: ja zarađujem pare na drugi način
<jaizza> kao da mi trebaju
<SilverSpace> jaizza: nis :)
<rut> jaizza :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: sad bih te pitala gdje živiš, ali znam da ne želiš da rut sazna 
<ivoks> kako ekipa amaterski jedri
<jaizza> možda se uče tek
<ivoks> nisu ovo skolski brodovi
<ivoks> mozda vjetar vise nije dovoljno jak
<SilverSpace> jaizza: dubrava
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa ne treba ti za jedrenje vijetar
<SilverSpace> znam iz iskustva :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa kak nemaš prijevoz? voze i tramvaji i busevi u svim smjerovima kolko mi je poznato ;-)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kak se jedri bez vjetra?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pušeš u jedra? :-D
<SilverSpace> jaizza: fino na gemistima :)
<SilverSpace> boli te briga za vijetar
<jaizza> SilverSpace: misliš pustiš da te more nosi 
<SilverSpace> dobro drustvo i gemist
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne piju se dolje gemišti! 
 * jaizza se križa
<SilverSpace> joj ne pitaj mi smo imali 50 butelja
<SilverSpace> skiper se krizao kad je vio 
<SilverSpace> vidio
<ivoks> vijetar
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ma niste vi ni napustili uvalu
<ivoks> sto je to?
<jaizza> negdj evas je usidrio u pličaku
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> mmm uredjuju i plazu i iza plaze
<SilverSpace> jaizza: biograd - hvar - vis -biograd
<ivoks> jedno me zivcira sto nanose sljunak na pjescanu plazu
<jaizza> SilverSpace: to vam je razglednice nalijepio na prozore
<ivoks> biograd - hvar
<ivoks> u jednom danu?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ima jedrlica i motor :)
<ivoks> niste to jedrili, to ste na motor
<SilverSpace> da jedan dan hvar
<jaizza> SilverSpace: a pravo ti jedrenje na motor
<SilverSpace> i jako malo vjetra
<SilverSpace> hvar vis je bilo ok 
<SilverSpace> dosta vjetra
<jaizza> kako prevariti mozak da si misli kak sam pojela čokoladu?
<SilverSpace> ne mislis na coksu
<SilverSpace> mislis na mene :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kak da mislim na tebe
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne znam kak zgledaš
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ako si zamislim nekog tek toliko, kak ću znati da si to baš ti?
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: niš, zamolit ću SweetMuffina da te uslika s pifom
<jaizza> SilverSpace: isključivo radi čokolade!
<jelly> jaizza: ako ti je netko drag u blizini, fizicki kontakt (ne seks, zagrljaj je sasvim ok) dize oksitocin i razinu zadovoljstva i smanjuje potrebu kompenzacije slatkim
<jelly> ne mora biti ni previse drag... ali takvi prije prihvate hugging
<jaizza> jelly: na poslu sam
<jaizza> ak počnem grlit kolege po uredima, bit ću čudna u najmanju ruku
<jaizza> a mogla bih i do odjela za mobing :)
<jelly> traži dozvolu... ;-)
<rut> jaooo .. 
<jelly> osim toga, grljenje radi u oba smjera i smanjuje napetost
<ivoks> thinkpad x220 mozda ipak
<ivoks> ...zadnji dobar thinkpad...
<SilverSpace> dosta o grljenju i ostalim bakracima :)
<jelly> alzo pomaze da prestanes gledati osobe suprotnog spola kao potencijalne partnere vec kao, za promjenu, osobe
<hbogner> a grljlenje wc skoljke? mozes tako poceti
<SilverSpace> ivoks: 12,5" ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> With a ThinkPad, it’s pretty much a safe bet that the keyboard’s going to be amazing, and Lenovo’s X220 is no exception.
<ivoks> sigh... not ttrue anymore
<SilverSpace> nekak mi se to malo vidi
<ivoks> kupi naocale
<SilverSpace> imam :)
<SilverSpace> ja ne bi ispod 14"
<jelly> SilverSpace: to automatski znaci da teglis cca 2kg sa sobom
<ivoks> Panel tech and lovely matt finish aside, the 12.5in display has a 1,366 x 768 resolution.
<ivoks> o covjece...
<ivoks> taman kad sam mislio kupiti
<jelly> ivoks: macbook air 13" i navikni se na njihov, navodno izvrstan, touchpad
<jelly> kak vise nema thinkpada vrijednih paznje, cini se da su developeri presli na to
<SilverSpace> na jabuku priljepis ubuntu logo :)
<jaizza> jelly: jel pali i kad ti se pije pifa?
<ivoks> da, iako mi se jedan frend kune da je chicklet na thinkpadu bolji od apple
<jaizza> jelly: pazi kaj buš odgovoril jer bi se SweetMuffin mogao grdo iznenadit danas ;)
<jelly> jaizza: ne, nadomjestak za pifu je ljuta ili jeger u ormaru u ofisu
<ivoks> a s obzirom da je kernel dev - bezuvjetno mu vjerujem :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> pjesma 'kada legnem sam, kad se budim sam, jos te uvijek osjecam u sebi'
<ivoks> pjeva lik
<ivoks> malo gejis
<jelly> ma jebes... ak je layout tipkovnice vec strgan, radije bi uzeo original uredjaj sa retinom i pristojnim OS-om, nego X1 Carbon i kemijao
<jelly> ivoks: mozda cura ima nadostuk
<ivoks> jelly: svejedno je gejis
<jaizza> jelly: imam ormar u susjednom uredu s rakijom i vezu na isti ;)
<jaizza> što i nije loša ideja
<jelly> vezu?  Like, iznimno dugu slamku i rupu u knaufu?
<jaizza> jelly: ne
<jaizza> jelly: dobra sam si s vlasnikom rakije
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> imam avion sutra u 6:45
<ivoks> iz zagreba
<jaizza> ivoks: kam putuješ
<jaizza> s najljepšeg mjesta na svijetu?
<ivoks> u usranu ameriku
<jaizza> ivoks: pošto?
<ivoks> posao
<rut> jaizza https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/298681_2281603271786_1043443720_n.jpg
<hbogner> za ivoksa od rođaka paje: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJFbkiCutvQ
<jaizza> ivoks: pa što radiš?
<ivoks> jaizza: vrtim svijet
<jaizza> rut: to si ti???
<jaizza> ivoks: za to ne moraš preko bare 
<jaizza> ivoks: muljaš
<ivoks> pas master i unitedu
<ivoks> ne daju mi check in prek weba
<ivoks> a je... i lufthansu
<ivoks> ne daju vise nagradne milje kao prije
<rut> jaizza da .. slikano prosle godine
<jaizza> rut: danas imaš odlične zubare i u manjim mjestima..
<ivoks> covjek je zbilja sretniji kada upija sunceve zrake
<jaizza> ivoks: a nisi fer znaš
<jaizza> ivoks: tebi je ovaj mmike (garant) zbrbljao gdje radim, a ti meni nećeš reći
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> jaizza: pa mislim da svi ovdje znaju gdje radis :)
<jaizza> ivoks: pa da!
<jaizza> a ja pojma nemam niš
<ivoks> pa svi znaju i gdje ja radim
<jaizza> i onda su žene babe
<jaizza> ivoks: pa ja ne znam
<ivoks> radim na nekoliko mjesta
<jaizza> ivoks: a nemam običaj pričat iza leđa
<ivoks> vlasnik sam dvije firme, a radim za trecu
<jaizza> iha!
<banderaz> i ti si mi neki gazda kad radis za trece
<jaizza> ja sam morala potpisat ugovor gdje vele "ja sam poslodavac tvoj i nemaj drugih poslodavaca uz mene"
<ivoks> pa u trecoj sam manager :)
<banderaz> svejedno
<ivoks> i ovaj poslodavac je to htio
<ivoks> pa sam ja rekao, onda nis
<ivoks> pa su uklonili recenicu :)
<jaizza> ovdje nema custom ugovora
<jaizza> za Å¡ljakere
<rut> jaizza nisu zubi ogledalo covjeka .. 
<ivoks> jaizza: canonical
<jaizza> rut itekako jesu - pokazuju koliko brineš o sebi
<jaizza> ivoks: i kaj radiš?
<rut> jaizza .. trazila si .. dobila si .. molim lijepo .. ni hvala nisi na slici rekla
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kaj se danas obiljezava?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: 5
<ivoks> SilverSpace: 4
<ivoks> SilverSpace: 3
<ivoks> SilverSpace: 2
<ivoks> SilverSpace: 1
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nis ti o F1 ne znas
<ivoks> jaizza: consulting practice manager
<jaizza> rut: budem kad pošalješ selfie
<jaizza> ivoks: super. može na 'rvackom sad? :-D
<ivoks> jaizza: kaj?
<jaizza> kaj radiš
<jaizza> jednom prosto proširenom rečenicom
<rut> jaizza daj fejs pa ti posaljem zahtijev
<jaizza> kad smo kod prosto proširenih rečenica /psovki https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsoNwFIgOXY
<jaizza> rut ja jaizza
<jaizza> nema drugih ja jaizza uz mene
<rut> hahaha
<ivoks> jaizza: svaki 'delivery' koji canonical napravi se radi s ljudima koje ja biram/zaposljavam i niti jedan ugovor se ne potpisuje ako ja nisam rekao 'da, moze'
<rut> to je 1 ili 2 zapovijed ?
<jaizza> ivoks: uuuuu faca
<jaizza> ivoks: znači bolje je da ssam dobra s tobom
<jaizza> ak zgubim posel..
<ivoks> nisam faca
<ivoks> ali imam veliku odgovornost, pa s time i dosta stresa :)
<jaizza> ivoks: ja sam dobar i odgovoran radnik (kad nisam na ircu), za mene možeš garantirat bez stresa ;-)
<ivoks> pa imamo hrpu otvorenih poslova
<ivoks> slobodno se javi
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM je vec dobio posao
<jaizza> ivoks: :-)))))))))))))))) a ti si mu sredil
<ivoks> nisam ja nista sredio
<ivoks> prosao je interview
<ivoks> a naravno da su mene pitali kaj mislim o njemu
<jaizza> ;-)
<ivoks> iako MmikeRMRM ne radi za mene
<jaizza> kak se stvari odvijaju, mogla bih te povući za rukav :-|
<hbogner> a kaj MmikeRMRM radi? isto menadzira ili sistemas ili divewlopa?
<jelly> radi sta mu se veli :-)
<jaizza> MmikeRMRM sekretarica?
<jelly> al koliko sam skuzio, sazeti opis je cca "sales engineer"
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM nije sales engineer
<jelly> kaj, nesto drugo je dobio?
<ivoks> a sto radi ce vam on reci
<hbogner> moram van, bbl
<hbogner> pingajte me sta MmikeRMRM radi kad saznate :D
<jelly> meni je svako ko ide vamo-tamo do customera i popravlja novu instalaciju dok ne proradi, sales engineer
<jaizza> ivoks: jel još ima vjetra?
<ivoks> tak tak
<jaizza> još dva sata.. pa nije ni loše ovo danas ispalo..
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: sad sam se vrnul doma, moral sam istrcati :) Nish od piva :( 
<ivoks> jelly: MmikeRMRM ne ide od customera do customera
<ivoks> a sales engineer u vecim kompanijama je prije sales, nego engineer
<jelly> ivoks: zasto onda ima RMRM u imenu ak ne radi RM-RM
<ivoks> u principu nema preveliko znanje o tehnologijama
<SweetMuffin> "i know my buzz/hype words" :) 
<jelly> kod nas su ibm sales eng. imali itekakvo znanje
<ivoks> jelly: mislim da su vece imali oni koji su actually implementirali stvari
<SweetMuffin> jelly: to su pre-sales, ivoks opisuje post-sales :) 
<jelly> ivoks: to su bili ti isti.
<ivoks> a najvece oni koji su razvijali rjesenje
<ivoks> jelly: kod nas je drugacije
<jelly> ivoks: kad vas ima malo i tehnologija je nova
<ivoks> malo? kak nas je malo ako imam i sales engineere i consultante i developere
<ivoks> a vama su to radili isti :)
<jaizza> a da pitate Mmiketa kaj radi?
<ivoks> MmikeRMRM je tih nesto
<ivoks> probavlja sto je sve naucio
<jelly> ivoks: mozda sam krivo shvatio sto si mislio pod implementirati
<jaizza> natjerali ga da zapravo RADI na novom radnommjestu :-))))
<ivoks> o da, ovdje ce raditi
<ivoks> ne znam sto je prio radio, ali ovdje nema zajebancije
<ivoks> nema ircanja
<jelly> nije da su ovi pisali kod ili strikali storage
<ivoks> ircat mogu samo manageri :)
<ivoks> jelly: dodju kod klijenta, postavke rjesenje i integriraju ga sa sto god klijent zeli
<jelly> ali su dosli i implementirali rjesenje kakvo smo mi, customer, trazili
<jaizza> ivoks: aj onda molim te, kad budeš gledao gdje me ubacit, daj nađi neko managersko mjesto
<ivoks> s/postavke/postave/
<jaizza> ivoks: dobro mi ide Å¡efovanje
<ivoks> ne znam sto znas raditi i sto te zanima
<jaizza> ivoks: znam sve Å¡to treba
<jaizza> ivoks: čak znam sjest u krilo i skuhat kavu
<jelly> heh
<jaizza> za prave novce
<jaizza> ;-)
<jelly> a onda je rut seksist!
<ivoks> jaizza: to ti ne prolazi ovdje
<jaizza> doduše, taj kojem bih sjela u krilo se ne bi baš najbolje proveo..
<SweetMuffin> Bas si razmisljam kak bi mozda bilo humanije da tom kom kuhas kavu sjednes na stol </ewul>
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> zadnje pivo
<ivoks> jer uskoro ce sastanci
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: a što ću muljat kad me poznaš a pojavil si se na kanalu
<jaizza> SweetMuffin: znam da bi me odmah tužil pa reko bolje da ja odmah velim kak je..
<ivoks> ima na facebooku jedan frend
<SweetMuffin> ok, svima na znanje, jaizza je uber sexy plavusa s cca 45kg
<ivoks> vrlo religiozan
<ivoks> i svako malo mu se omakne da klikne na phishing link
 * jaizza zabacuje kosom preko desnog ramena
<ivoks> na kojem je neka plavusa, gola teta ili tako nesto
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ok bolje da sam se dogovarao sa jaizza :)
<jaizza> ivoks: omakne mu se
<ivoks> a link u biti lajka tu sliku
<jaizza> prst
<jaizza> :D
<ivoks> presmijesno
<jaizza> SilverSpace: si vidio!
<ivoks> cini se da sam se prevario
<ivoks> ne nanose sljunak
<ivoks> nego ga odnose!
<ivoks> konacno ce plaza biti pjescana
<jelly> eugh
<jaizza> ivoks: moraju napraviti mjesta za beton
<jelly> ^^
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ne ne
<jaizza> SilverSpace: izvuci pouku za drugi put!
<ivoks> da, evo potvrdila konobarica
<ivoks> odnose sljunak da plaza ostane pjescana
<ivoks> nakon dugih 50 godina su skuzili da ljudi vise vole pjescane plaze
<ivoks> svake godine nasipavaju taj usrani sljunak i unistavaju prirodnu pjescanu plazu
<jaizza> ivoks: je tak je i tam gdje mi idemo 
<jaizza> ivoks: i još se lokalni ponose time
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj se to obiljezava
<SilverSpace> danas
<jaizza> ivoks: bili su prekrasni oblici, nasuli su neki sitni tucani kamen 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: 20 godina kako je senna preminuo
<jelly> jaizza: sacekas 5 godina i opet su oblutci
<ivoks> ma da, ovi naspu drobljenac
<ivoks> svake godine
<ivoks> ne mozes hodati po tome
<SilverSpace> jaizza: izvuko pouku ne se dogovarati sa jebivjetrima :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: 1.5 
<SweetMuffin> sad sam jebivjetar jer mi drugi zmisljaju obaveze ! :) FUUUUUUUUUUU
<SilverSpace> São Paulo, 21. ožujka 1960. - Bologna, 1. svibnja 1994
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne ne ne
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pouka je bila "pozvati jaizzu na kavu"
<jaizza> ovaj pifu
<SilverSpace> jaizza: :) jao 
<SilverSpace> meni 
<SilverSpace> begam vratim se
<ivoks> cini se da se MmikeRMRM probudio :)
<ivoks> bar se na poslu pojavio :D
<ivoks> jos nije savladao irc :D
<jelly> nemre trkeljat kad mu je sef na kanalu? 
<ivoks> izgubljen u prostoru i vremenu
<ivoks> nisam mu ja sef
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jaizza: zovi muzica da ide na obalu
<ivoks> neko sranje se sprema
<SilverSpace> kak god sa salicu postavim u mikrovalnu nikada bas nikada rucka nije prema meni uvijek stoji otraga
<SilverSpace> Force India i Smirnoff potpisali sponzorski ugovor
<ivoks> fale interpunkcije
<ivoks> a jebemu i bor
<ivoks> moram se pomaknuti na sunce
<jaizza> ivoks: vratili su se upravo, hvala
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> jaizza: prica se da rba e-banking opet ne radi
<ivoks> aj na posao :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> ivoks silver pozz
<jaizza> ivoks: nije moja baza :-)
<jaizza> ivoks: moja baza radi
<jaizza> baš me zove kolegica s godišnjeg: joj jel možeš provjeriti jel ima kakvih problema na bazi
<ivoks> ma los vam je taj e-banking, bas los
<ivoks> sustav poruka je katastrofalan
<ivoks> uvijek moram pisati novu, nema reply
<jaizza> najbolje su mi prijave tog tipa: jel sve radi? nešto nama ne radi, ne znamo što ni gdje je problem, daj ti pogledaj jel problem kod tebe
<jaizza> ivoks: apsolutno se slažem
 * ivoks ceka 15:30
<ivoks> da kolegici prek hangouta pokazem di sam
<tonil> yo
<ivoks> taman ce baterija izdrzati do tad :)
<markosejic> tonil pozz
<tonil> ej marko sta ima
<tonil> jel kisa kod tebe
<markosejic> evo nista radio do sada
<tonil> ovdje uzas
<tonil> radis?
<ivoks> di je kisa?
<markosejic> nije ovdje je vruce
<ivoks> bit ce u splitu
<tonil> dalmatinska zagora sinj
<ivoks> da, crni oblaci su tamo cijeli dan
<tonil> markosejic, di radis :D
<ivoks> na murteru suncano
<markosejic> U Zagrebu
<ivoks> al dolazi neko sranje, da
<tonil> imam obiteljske prijatelje u murteru i dekan mi od tamo
<tonil> sa njim sam isto dobar
<tonil> markosejic, koji posa?
<markosejic> DOmar
<tonil> nisi ima srice da nadjes nesto u it sektoru?
<markosejic> ma kakvi nemam ja te srece
<tonil> ja isto tako,zato idem na dva faksa paralelno :/
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> pas uletio u more
<ivoks> gusta
<markosejic> saljem molbe a samo dobijem odbijenice ili traze iskustvo ili neku diplomu
<ivoks> open source vam je najlaksi nacin za doci do iskustva
<ivoks> puknete nesto na github, negdje nesto napravite
<jelly> i 6 mjeseci pikanja po archu u nekom hacklabu je iskustvo
<tonil> ivoks, znas imao sam to na umu 
<ivoks> i nemojte ocekivati dobiti 'super posao' bez iskustva
<ivoks> uvijek se pocinje od pocetka
<markosejic> ja sam jucer probao instalirati arch 
<tonil> znam c++ onako i c# sam imao na faksu
<jelly> ili bez preselidbe :-|
<ivoks> svi smo mi radili usrane poslove na pocetku
<ivoks> ja sam bio demos na faksu
<markosejic> i izbacilo mi error
<ivoks> i sad rijesi taj problem
<ivoks> to je iskustvo
<ivoks> ja sam jucer zaposllio lika u londonu
<ivoks> nikakav faks nema
<ivoks> samouk linuxas
<ivoks> sve je znao
<ivoks> jedva cekam da pocne raditi, u biti :)
<ivoks> i moze me traziti kakvu god placu hoce
<tonil> ivoks, znam jednog sysadmina iz londona Martin Collins radi u centOS-u
<markosejic> napravio bootable usb u  unebootinu
<jelly> ivoks: s obzirom di zivi, i mora traziti visoku placu 
<tonil> radi za CG kuće
<tonil> jelly, slazem se
<jelly> CG?
<tonil> tamo je jebeno skupo
<ivoks> da, london je skup
<tonil> computer graphics serveri koji sluze za rendanje jelly 
<tonil> programi kao nuke maya i ostatak ekipe
<ivoks> https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinco
<jelly> CGI
<ivoks> vjerojatno ovaj
<jelly> ne: Crna Gora
<tonil> ivoks, odma ga nadjes
<jaizza> joj meni
<jaizza> ivoks: kaj je u 15:30?
<ivoks> sastanak
<tonil> ivoks, lik zna sve i dusa je od covjeka
<tonil> samo kad popije malo onda valja gluposti na ircu :D
<tonil> bio je u hrvatskoj u 2012 pita mene za savjet sto posjetiti 
<tonil> isa u istru 
<tonil> pula i tako
<jelly> pula je premasovna :-|
<tonil> nije prispio obic plitvice i dubrovnik
<ivoks> tonil: nije se javio na posao, kaj sad
<tonil> ha
<ivoks> gotovo, proslo
<tonil> mislim da je njemu dobro i na sadasnjem mjestu i nebi mjenjao
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> mislim da cu ipak doma... malcice je zahladilo
<ivoks> sakrilo se sunce
<ivoks> stizu neki oblaci
<ivoks> da... aj, javim se docnije
<tonil> ma zajeb napravila ova kisa samo takav
<tonil> triba san zavrtiti janjca sa kolegama sa faksa ovdje u rumina na izvoru rijeke,kad ono kisa
<tonil> i to za prvi maja
<tonil> :(
<tonil> ivoks, na koju poziciju si zaposlio tog engleza
<jaizza> što volim ove koji se šlepaju na tuđi račun
<jaizza> i dobivaju plaću
<ivoks> kisa ce :/
<ivoks> jaizza: kaj, ipak ne radi? :)
<jaizza> ovdje je još sunce
<jaizza> ivoks: radi kako ne bi radilo
<jaizza> ivoks: imam jednog kolegu kojeg drže tu iz ne znam kojeg razloga
<jaizza> šleparoš
<jaizza> kolegica mi šalje mail da ubijem jednu obradu i obrati mi se imenom, njih (cijelu grupu) stavi u CC i sad on meni prosljeđuje mail i obraća mi se imenom i traži da ubijem obradu 
<jaizza> biser
<jaizza> danas je sam, zato (njihov) problem još nije rješen - zvali su kolegicu na godišnji
<jaizza> prestrašno - taj tip sjedi u uredu, "radi" kakti isti posao, dobiva plaću i onda zovu osobu na godišnji 
<Martin___> pozdrav dobri ljudi 
<Martin___> imam ubuntu 14.4
<Martin___> radi super ali ne mogu da moutujem ntfs particiju
<Martin___> sto mi je ostala od windowsa
<Martin___> tamo su mi podaci svi
<jelly> Martin___: koja verzija windowsa?
<Martin___> 8.1
<Martin___> pro
<Martin___> ali nema sada windows
<Martin___> ostala je samo particija od podataka
<Martin___> sistem nema
<jelly> vjerojatno nije na čisto unmountana pod windowsima
<jelly> jer osmica radi hibernaciju umjesto shotudowna, i tak to
<jelly> naći neku windows mašinu, napraviti chkdsk ili kako se već zove provjera diska, i eksplicitno odmontirati 
<Martin___> ostala mi je jedna free particija
<Martin___> za windows
<jelly> ili neki windows live cd
<Martin___> oces reci ako isntaliram windows opet da ce raditi i ovo?
<jelly> možda hoće ako baš namjerno makneš mountpoint slovo (ono "C:", "D:") u disk managementu 
<Martin___> aha
 * jelly ne zna kako se to zove u win 8
<jaizza> dao je u poreznu koji milijunčić e voila! http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pogledajte-kucerinu-slavonskog-tajkuna-bilosa-kojem-porezna-nije-htjela-naplatiti-105-milijuna-kuna-duga/743171.aspx
<jaizza> iha! koliko mi je došlo "out of the office" poruka
<tonil1> ljudi koja je komanda za grupirat odnosno pridodat jos jedan nick freenode nicku
<CrazyLemon> /msg nickserv group
<tonil1> kaze mi da nisam logiran
<tonil1> a kad se pokusam logirati kao tonil kaze mi tonil1 is not a registered nickname
<tonil1> koji k
<tonil1> cek
<tonil1> znaci moram regati i drugi nick?
<tonil1> nema veze
<tonil1> sredio
<jaizza> ljudovi, ostajte mi dobro
<ivoks> /w/win 78
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> mozda ipak xps 13
<vrodic> toliko ne valja taj chiclet od lenova? :) trenutno me x230 dobro sluzi, sljedeci ce vjerovatno biti T450s
<ivoks> ma
<ivoks> ne valja layout
<SilverSpace> o da
<ivoks> 29.04.2014 na Vas mirovinski racun uplacen je novi mirovinski doprinos u iznosu od 6,63 hrk.
<ivoks> jel oni to mene zaje...
<jelly-home> ne trazi logiku u uplatama
<ivoks> ok, ipak xps 13
<jelly-home> ako idem gledati, neki put uplata ceka skoro mjesec dana na interim racunu, neki put bude odmah, neki put je u komadima
<jelly-home> 6,63 zvuci kao neke kamate
<jelly-home> sam vrag zna sto ovi iz mirovinskog fonda rade s tim
<ivoks> to su im zarade na burzi
<ivoks> sneeky dell
<ivoks> htjeli su mi ubaciti portable projektor od 800$
<markosejic> d vecer
<ivoks> dell.com za export ne nudi hrvatsku
<ivoks> ni sloveniju
<ivoks> ni srbiju
<ivoks> al ima yugoslaviju
<jelly-home> http://www.lenna.org/full/len_full.html nsfw
<jelly-home> osim za bilo koga ko radi s grafikom
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnT_bL7D8RI
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nis cudno 
<SilverSpace> neki dan htio naruciti nesto iz VB pa nisu imali ni kog iz yu
<ivoks> 404 - File or directory not found.
<ivoks> to dobijes kad odaberes placanje paypalom
<ivoks> bravo dell
<SilverSpace> dell manji od air
<SilverSpace> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuS3G7YKrj4
<SilverSpace> neko je sliku neki dan stavio http://youtu.be/D1EHZPjLNHk?t=1m35
<SilverSpace> bolji zvuk od f1
<hbogner> SilverSpace, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OmpnfL5PCw bolji zvuk od f1 ?
<ivoks> veli dell da ce im trebati 32 dana da mi posalju ethernet->usb adapter
<ivoks> koji moroni
<SilverSpace> ivoks: koliko kod njih taj adapter dode
<ivoks> on the road again...
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-03
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ3xEayqKrM
<datase> tonil: Title: MAGAZIN - MUSKO BEZ KARAKTERA (PROMO '12), Views: 2508877, Rating: 88.7149%
<jelly-home> tonil: tanak led...!
<tonil> jelly-home, sto?
<tonil> pa to je magazin
<tonil> jelly-home, tebi nista ne valja od domace glazbe
<jelly-home> kak ne, Đibo ;-)
<SilverSpace> placimacak
 * DomaMuffin zamislja kak frendovi jellyu dofuravaju DziboniJa doma, a ovaj se rasplace :)
<hbogner> i naprave reklamu za "Simpa" :D
<DomaMuffin> Pda, kaj se ne bi opario na emocijama :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> Sad sam tek poslusao ,  kakav je to bijedan izgovor za Magazin ... 
<markosejic> d dan
<hbogner> jel netko zna kako na novom ff maknuti tabove sa vrha i spustiti ih ispod bookmarks?
<hbogner> stavio sam browser.tabs.onTop na fals ei svejedno ih forsira gore
<hbogner> sranje, nemoze se
<SilverSpace> http://www.hostinger.hr
<tonil> https://24.media.tumblr.com/2b80459e39e001bbed91c6abfe76fee8/tumblr_n1rsed96kE1s96utdo1_250.gif
<DomaMuffin> Mrzim programere ( kome kaj nje jasno, nek mi pogleda status na FB )
<DomaMuffin> S vedre strane, vani pada kisa, a ja doma kljucam po tastaturi i jedem punicine (izvrsne) kolace :) 
<SilverSpace> issss
<DomaMuffin> Aaaa, kolace shvacas, a jel shvacas kaj znaci kad se ulicno obracas ?! :) </too_much_hiphop>
<banderaz_> glavno pitanje je kakve kolace
<SilverSpace> bilo kakve
<DomaMuffin> 2 vrste kkreme, coko glazura i minimum biskvita .. i didn't bother asking for name 
<banderaz_> ne prolaze bas bilo kakvi
<banderaz_> mogu proc
<DomaMuffin> Budemo vidjeli, jos nije doslo vrijeme da izadju :)
<DomaMuffin> Ulaze ok :) 
<SilverSpace> lol frajer ima stol ispred skoljke jer je radiholicar 
<DomaMuffin> :) Svaki placen prekovremeni je .. well, placen prekovremeni :) Jbg, ne bum sagradio 3cu kuci prije 40-e , ako cu ustajati da idem na WC :) 
<DomaMuffin> *3cu kuchu
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: gledam hrt3 neki dokumentarac
<DomaMuffin> Tema ?
<DomaMuffin> radoholicari *?
<SilverSpace> tajladanin 
<DomaMuffin> "Zena s kopljem" 
<SilverSpace> bankok
<SilverSpace> smog 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHzeIpTn6JI&list=PLQ81y1K9E-z67McJF7gAKbP7_G7ga2a2Y # car car KaramBaja !:) 
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Renman - Dr. Dre - Live 2013, Views: 527, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> karatebaja
<hbogner> kmeee, nije uspio rucak kako sam htio, meso punjeno sirom, sad je sir procurio :(
<SilverSpace> pa to uvijek procuri 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ne svaki put ;)
<DomaMuffin> Nema veze, obrezi iscurak, pojedi ga i pravi se da nije nikaj bilo :)
<hbogner> ma uzivam sad
<markosejic> d dan
<tonil1> ej markosejic 
<tonil1> kako vikend
<markosejic> dobro je odmaram
<markosejic> cackam isprobavao bodhi 3.0.0 s e18
<DomaMuffin> mala ima dobar bodhi ? 
<DomaMuffin> Ima tko od vas iskustva s trajno R/W mountanim NTFS particijama pod tuntorom ( neovisno o verziji) , svi vele da bi mogao imati problema kod pisanja, ali nitko nije imao konkretnih problema.
<hbogner> tuntor?
<DomaMuffin> ubuntulator ! 
<DomaMuffin> vele ( iz prve ruke ) da je sporo, da moram paziti na konvenciju imenovanja i da je to - to 
<DomaMuffin> Sve drugo su tracevi, pa pitam
<hbogner> jedini problem su mi bili eksterni diskovi koje win nije pravilno odmountao, ili ako sam ubio win na dualboot i nije se pravilno zgasio, pa sam morao upalit win, ugasi i onda normalno radi
<hbogner> ja imam jedan ntfs disk koji mi ej za oba os-a
<DomaMuffin> to me ne hebe, konvertirao bi kantu na linux, ali nemam dosta mjesta da sve particije ispraznim / konvertiram, pa mi treba da stvar drzi vodu dok ne nabavim temp disk 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jebiga kad si pretjero sa sirom :)
<hbogner> nespisem bas nesto puno po njemu, osim kad prebacujem neke stvari sa ext3/4 da im mogu iz win prstupit
<hbogner> eh da, i dropbox mi je na ntfs tako da imam samo jednu kopiju na kompu
<DomaMuffin> Vrlo vjerojatno ni ja necu nesto puno pisati, patricije koje nemrem zrostat su vecinom skladista podataka 
<hbogner> tako na desktopu i laptopu, sve radi bez problema
<DomaMuffin> kul, thx
<DomaMuffin> sad jos da pitam kak stvar radi na #centos, pa mozda necu imati 45 distri po svuda 
 * SilverSpace nema windoze 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: kad si prodal atoma :9
<hbogner> eh da, jedinio ponekad zna bit kod loseg imenovanja fajlova kad kopiram od nekog, al neznam jel to do ntfs ili do win oginala
<DomaMuffin> hbogner: treba mountati s flagom nekim, to se sjecam, pa onda nemres shebat imenovanjem 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nisam, samo par kapi sira je izaslo, 95% je ostalo srolano unutra
<hbogner> #/dev/sda2	/home/hbogner/dwin	ntfs-3g 		defaults,utf8
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: nisam nis jos prodal
<hbogner> ovo ti je moj mount
<SilverSpace> cekam da mi dode nova ploca 
<SilverSpace> i nakon dugog vremena nazad na ati 
<hbogner> DomaMuffin, ja sam na dual boot utuntu od 2006/07 tako nekako, i nisam imao problema
<SilverSpace> idle 25w max 47w lik izmjerio
<DomaMuffin> Nisam coik od dualbuta, kad sve poslozim ( ako ) , odu doze u virtualku 
<hbogner> ja imam hrpu virtualki, ali za neke stavri mi ipak treba win, posebni zahtjevi struke
<hbogner> softver i druge gluparije
<DomaMuffin> Bas ti trebju doze koje nisu virtualne ? Kaj, za pristup preko serijskog i to ?
<DomaMuffin> Meni je ova kanta vise interfejs prema mrezi na kojoj radim nego ista, to mi nije issue
<hbogner> DomaMuffin, ma iam nekih aplikacija koje nerade kako treba pod virtualkama
<DomaMuffin> O jel ? Ja sam se naslusao tih prica, na kraju se ispostavi da ljudi imaju dekadu i pol stari autocad i taknekaj 
<DomaMuffin> ( sto je legit ) 
<hbogner> autocad nije problem, on radi pod virtualkama, 3d softveri su zahtjevni
<DomaMuffin> Heh, microsoft je to odlicno rijesio s Remote FX, dignes VDI, remoteas se na nju, i sve ( kaj sam ja videl)  radi k'o da si tam'
<DomaMuffin> Nd, also , Vmware ( tko ima paru ) 
<SilverSpace> http://idesh.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/trese-9.gif
<DomaMuffin> o0o0o0o , GIEF MOAR ( for science ) 
<SilverSpace> http://webcafe.net.hr/2014/04/28/0214007.0.gif
 * DomaMuffin pise odu o SilverSpaceu :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ima kakva utrka sutra ? Kad ? 
<SilverSpace> motogp
<SilverSpace> http://www.motogp.com/en/events/Spain/2014
<SilverSpace> markez danas razvalio konkurenciju
<DomaMuffin> Ne pratim dovoljno da bi znao imena, meni je lepo gledat' jurnjavu :D
<DomaMuffin> kul ! 
<SilverSpace> mali ce ove godine razvaliti konkurenciju 
<hbogner> DomaMuffin, samo za tebe, http://www.net.hr/fullscreen/fotogalerija/uske-i-savrsene
<hbogner> e ovu sam ti htio linkati http://www.net.hr/fullscreen/fotogalerija/cisto-savrsenstvo
<hbogner> uzivaj :D
<DomaMuffin> Sad su mi astu skoro oci ispale :) 
<DomaMuffin> *tastu
<tonil1> uuu
<tonil1> treca je dobra
<tonil1> koja je ova na trecoj slici
<tonil1> uopce
<hbogner> a sad vezanbo uz tu temu: http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/vicevi/inner.html?select=201404250116503
<tonil1> hm nemogu proguglat sliku
<tonil1> zivo me zanima koja ona voditeljica na trecoj
<tonil1> bice neka talijanka
<tonil1> Madalina Ghenea
<tonil1> nasao
<tonil1> :D
<tonil1> uuuu
<tonil1> majko mila koji komad
<Mmike> fakat volim vozit po kisi :)
<CrazyLemon> kolko dugo si vozio po kiši da ti je bilo tako fino? :)
<tonil1> logično
<tonil1> ja nevolim vozit po kisi posebno u okukama,auto mi proklizava svaki put
<hbogner> http://labs.strava.com/slide/
<hbogner> koja luda opcija
<StephenS> jes luda
<StephenS> strava
<hbogner> po gpx logovima optimizira cestu
<hbogner> radi i kod nas: http://labs.strava.com/slide/demo.html#13/15.90254/45.84799
<DomaMuffin> Kaj to nije defaultno ponasanje na svim malo boljim auto-gps uredjajima ?
<jelly-home> huh, jel neka vijest izasla ili neko ddosa net.hr
<hbogner> tekst na monitor.hr "Iako mnogi Unix i ostale programske jezike u godinama koje su uslijedile smatraju važnijim formativnim točkama u povijesti računalstva, 1. svibnja 1964. na Dartmouth Collegeu rodio se prvi programski jezik BASIC i promijenio svijet zauvijek"
<hbogner> jelly-home, ni meni nije radilo par sekundi i poslje proralio
<hbogner> a vidi ipak neradi
<hbogner> ...unix i ostale programske jezike...
<hbogner> nisam znao da je unix programski jezik
<DomaMuffin> lol , ivoks_ ovo je za tebe: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/p280x280/10245399_10152184653068547_2730441133398569673_n.png  (http://tinyurl.com/n4ngbba )
<jelly-home> hbogner: fino se vise razlike biciklistickih i pjesackih staza po recimo sljemenu
<hbogner> jelly-home, u kom smislu se vide razlike?
<jelly-home> druge rute
<hbogner> aha
<ivoks_> austin
<ivoks_> hilton
<ivoks_> 21. kat
<ivoks> 34C
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-04
<markosejic> d jutro
<markosejic> d dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Yx_OHph_iA
<datase> tonil: Title: Geo Da Silva & Jack Mazzoni - Awela Hey (Lyric Video), Views: 337644, Rating: 96.361732%
<tonil> oj
<SweetMuffin> I jope novi virtualbox .. dojadili vec .. 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix?close_url=/
<HomeMuffin> 'el ima tko iskustva s firmom Qualys za vurnebility scanning ? 
<HomeMuffin> *Vurnerability
<SilverSpace> opet windozi odbijaju poslusnost sa ddwrt
<HomeMuffin> Kaj si diral ? 
<SilverSpace> nis
<HomeMuffin> *sigh* , da pitam opet ? :) Nije se samo :) 
<SilverSpace> jedan dan radilo jucer opet ne
<HomeMuffin> Nekaj si moral :) 
<SilverSpace> nis
<HomeMuffin> Vrati na dinamicku adresu, probaj opet, vrati na fiksnu ( mislim na DNS adresu )ž
<HomeMuffin> kaj te doze opce imaju kao dns ? t.ht-ov ? stavi 8.8.8.8
<SilverSpace> ako stavim na fiksnu nece se onda spojiti na drugu mrezu 
<HomeMuffin> za to dodaj rutu ( route add )
<HomeMuffin> Iako, ako ti to ne radi samo, nekaj si zbrljal , al dobro 
<HomeMuffin> Picku mater, kak su ovi iz Qualysa face :) Nude free pen-test , ali da bi ga izvrsio moras skinuti i konfigurirati virtualku, pa u stvari pen-testas sam sebe, i jos njih pustis u mrezu :) 
<SilverSpace> HomeMuffin: zasto sve drugo radi a win7 ne ??
<SilverSpace> zdrkani windozi
<HomeMuffin> SilverSpace: zakaj zakaj :) Znas zakaj :) Murphy i/ili PEBKAC 
<HomeMuffin> llupi route print na nekoj linjari koja radi, pa usporedi s outputom tih windowsa ( nek linux koji citas bude spojen jednako kao te doze, inace nema puno smisla usporedjivati )
<SilverSpace> kaj god pingam sve prolazi 
<SilverSpace> bas je sve munjeno 
<HomeMuffin> Onda te samo DNS resolving hebe , imas neki 3rd party firewall, ili onaj od windowsa ? 
<HomeMuffin> pingao si i "vanjske" IP adrese ( bug, nekaj drugo) ? 
<HomeMuffin> Mozes pingati i clanove te "druge" mreze ? 
<HomeMuffin> ( odgovori redom ) :) 
 * HomeMuffin ode zapalit'
<SilverSpace> zapalit stog sjena
<SilverSpace> kaj sam god pingao router druge u mrezi ... sve prolazi 
<SilverSpace> jos sat vremena do motogp
<HomeMuffin> SilverSpace: odgovorio si mi samo na jedno pitanje 
<obruT> ko ce palit stog sijena ? mogu doc gledat ?
<obruT> super je pokusat gasti doticni :)
<HomeMuffin> Zakaj gasit' ? 
<obruT> i gleda kak voda ispari prije neg dotakne sijeno
<obruT> HomeMuffin: jel ovo neki fejk ili pravo ? :)  http://fosilvaso.fo.funpic.de/slike/prijedlog_socijalne.jpg
<obruT> jel to tvoj drug vaso ? :)
<HomeMuffin> di ja m.dragmana ?afaik lik je s jaruna
<banderaz_> jel to onaj "Vaso" aka "LOL"
<HomeMuffin> to se i mi pitamo .) looks legit
<obruT> pa po dijagnozi, mogo bi biti :)
<banderaz_> odgovara, da :D
<banderaz_> iako, sa cim se oni bave
<banderaz_> "uvrijedio ih"
<banderaz_> cijela RH vrijedja cijelo rvacko stanovnistvo
<banderaz_> i zdravu pamet
<obruT> demit... imam doma punu kutiju plocica raznorazne memorije... i naravno da nemam bas ono sto mi bas sad treba
<banderaz_> treba i njima pokrenut postupak za oduzimanje poslovne sposobnosti
<MmikeDOMA> MoheFuffin
<MmikeDOMA> "Iznosi na računima se iskazuju u kunama i uz to mogu biti iskazani u bilo kojoj valuti pod uvjetom da je iznos PDV-a koji treba platiti ili koji se usklađuje iskazan u kunama uz primjenu tečaja iz članka 36. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona."
<MmikeDOMA> Clanak 81. Zakona o PDVu.
<MmikeDOMA> Sto ce rec da je vecina mojih racuna - kriva. 
<MmikeDOMA> Doduse, nema PDVa pa valjda nije velko sranje.
<MmikeDOMA> Chrome Beta postaje neupotrebljiv.
<HomeMuffin> Najbolje kuham :) 
<HomeMuffin> Kad god kuham krumpir varivo, imam najmanje krumpira :) 
 * MmikeDOMA je danas spoho svinju
<MmikeDOMA> a sad idem na karting
<MmikeDOMA> a nakon toga idem radit 
<MmikeDOMA> i onda idem zasluzeno spavat
<SilverSpace> HomeMuffin: ka koje pitanje da ti odgovorim
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, se mogu nakon kartinga sletit k tebi?
<MmikeDOMA> za cca 2 i pol sata?
<HomeMuffin> SilverSpace: jel se u redu pingaju "vanjske" IP adrese, i da li mozes pingati clanove te "druge" mreze ?
<HomeMuffin> Also, jel imas firewall, koji
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: mozes doma sam
<MmikeDOMA> ack
<MmikeDOMA> javim se
<MmikeDOMA> Alonso? :D
<SilverSpace> HomeMuffin: jebemu kaj bi firewall bio kriv kad jedan dan radi drugi ne
<HomeMuffin> SilverSpace: firewall ti lako zbloka DNS , kako nemam nikakve podatke, prvo pitam osnovno. 
<HomeMuffin> also, ako imas 3rd party firewall , lako moze bit da ga je neki update zblesal
<SilverSpace> vanjske ne mogu pingat kad neda neda na net
<SilverSpace> pingam samo router i sve ostale u mrezi 
<SilverSpace> osim neta
<HomeMuffin> SilverSpace: jesi pingao IP adrese, ne imena ( FQDN) ? Probaj "ping 213.202.123.24"
<HomeMuffin> Cek, jel na kraju imas jednu ili vise mreza ? jel ti druga mreza pingabilna ?
<SilverSpace> HomeMuffin: ne mogu sad budem sutra kad se spojim tW 
<HomeMuffin> *sigh* , zake kukas ako nemres pocet rjesavat! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kukam jer me ovako nikad nije jebalo kak ovi windozi7
<SilverSpace> da bar nije radilo 
<SilverSpace> ali kad malo radi tj. radio jedan dan 
<SilverSpace> ma vise ne 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim gdje je problem 
<SilverSpace> sutra cu se hebat sa time
<SilverSpace> markez opet bude prvi
<SilverSpace> markez cetvrta za redom
<SilverSpace> koji lik 
<hbogner> hmm, net.hr jos neradi ?
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, radi
<hbogner> meni nece
<hbogner> mozda je moje ip range blokiran
<CrazyLemon> izgleda blokirajo sve osim .hr IPje.. jer meni ne radi
<hbogner> podsjetnik za sastanak: http://www.linux.hr/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3148
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj opet nisi dosao 
<MmikeDOMA> ma ne
<MmikeDOMA> nisam stigo
<MmikeDOMA> sorry
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> na racunu vise ne mora pisati R1
<hbogner> o jebem ti ubuntu i upgrade
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj
<hbogner> gumb da next mi van ekrana
<SilverSpace> alt
<hbogner> i nemrem ga vise dignut na normalan nacin ni smanjit
<hbogner> uspio sam
<hbogner> ali po defaultu je ekran glup
<hbogner> 5 linija teksta,onda 50 praznih linija i tek na dnu opcije
<SilverSpace> da
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, alt+click i onda mices prozor
<MmikeDOMA> i slazem se da je debilno
<MmikeDOMA> instalacija ubuntua isto :D
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, ma rjesio vec, samo prigovaram
<SilverSpace> nisam vec dugo vidio instalaciju 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, digni neku virtualku :D
<SilverSpace> na atomu :)
<SilverSpace> tri dana cekanja
<hbogner> pa jel multi thred il nije  :D
<SilverSpace> sad kad stigne nova ploca
<SilverSpace> sve ide iznova
<hbogner> e kad koristis atom za radni stroj :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: je
<hbogner> ja se preporodio na ovom stroju
<SilverSpace> ne treba mi brze
<SilverSpace> malo trosi
<hbogner> jedinomi fali ekrana :D
<hbogner> spao sa opet na 19"
<SilverSpace> dell 24"
<hbogner> jaoo koliko kernela sam imao na laptopu, 20-30 :D
<SilverSpace> ja jucer sve pocistio 
<SilverSpace> imao paketa pun kufer starih
<SilverSpace> i kernela
<hbogner> 3.2.0-23 do 3.2.0-61
<SilverSpace> ova provjera je samo za adrese
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ^^
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ?
<hbogner> kakva provjera'?
<hbogner> evo krece rteboot
<hbogner> pa da vidimo 14.04 xubuntu
<SilverSpace> osm
<SilverSpace> kanal
<hbogner> aha, da samo za zgrade kojima fali agresa, ili ulice kojiam fali naziv
<hbogner> *adresa
<SilverSpace> da vidio da i kod mene nije dobro 
<SilverSpace> odoh spat ne mogu kabel nac bemti kad ga pospremim tak dobro
<SilverSpace> jes rebootal
<hbogner> jesam, radi :D
<tonil> oj
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpnsQHs9qV0
<datase> tonil: Title: Dan Balan - Lendo Calendo (ft.Tany Vander & Brasco) Official video, Views: 12375777, Rating: 97.780046%
<SilverSpace> ja danas stavio arch na rpi
<SilverSpace> ln
<CTCP2> Veliki Vodja Putin dominira
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-27
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Jutro :) 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca:  hahaha :) Malo lajkiram, malo nokte lakiram :D
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxViVPDioIg&feature=youtu.be&list=PLCB1C7305F4BCF157 # Nece crnca , indijanca, ni svemirca hercegovca ,ona zeli TUROPOLJCA ! Iha 
<datase> YouTube: VIS PERI DERI - Turopoljec travu kosi - 0:02:51 - 33,473 views - 101 likes / 3 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKXr3FkVt40
<SilverSpace> ke
<datase> YouTube: VIS PERI DERI-JEN-DVA-TRI - 0:03:23 - 5,284 views - 30 likes / 0 dislikes
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> iz dva HDD ide stara izvadio magnete dva razlicita proizvodaca i kapaciteta a magneti potpuno isti kao i glave 
<Mmike> ide stara, rakiju pije, pilom mase, snahi je bolje da se skrije!
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzFQ54MTPsg
<datase> YouTube: Hard drive motor rc plane - 0:03:59 - 152,628 views - 210 likes / 43 dislikes
<Mmike> kaze bandic na radiju 'nazalost nitko nije poginuo'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol 
<SilverSpace> njegov stil lupetanja
<Mmike> tijo sam ga nazvat sad na radijo
<Mmike> i pitat  u stliu
<Mmike> 'vi ste gradonacelnik, i kao takav ste uzor mladima, dajete primjer, blabla'
<Mmike> pa kak se, pitao bih, osjecate kad znate da ste pijani vozili, bjezali s mjesta nesrece, pokusali podmitii policajca i to sve?
<Mmike> i onda si misli
<Mmike> na sta ja trosim energiju
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fali mi jedan hdmi kabel :(
<jelly> koliko dug
<SilverSpace> najkraci
<jelly> mislim da imam 25cm viska
<SilverSpace> odoh do trgovine
<jelly> pardon, 50cm http://www.dx.com/p/hdmi-1-4-male-to-male-connection-cable-black-blue-50cm-173748
<jelly> uzeo 3 komada za poor man's kvm switch
<jelly> kad ti ne bi bilo hitno, ovi su prilicno kvalitetni
<SilverSpace> da izgledaju kvalitetno 
<SilverSpace> rasprodani :)
<jelly> pih
<jelly> doma su mi kompjuterske stvari u kupusu, pogledat cu di su ti kablici
<SilverSpace> frend kupio od bandridge hdmi i nije mu htio radit 
<SilverSpace> kupio obicni jeftinjak i taj radi 
<SilverSpace> 30kn 1M
<Mmike> kupio sam mobitel
<Mmike> Sony Xperia Z3 Comapct
<Mmike> 1600 kuna
<Mmike> zalagaonica u karlovcu
<Mmike> valjda nije ukraden :)
<BotaniCar> **valjda mi ga nece nitko ukrast' :D
<Mmike> moram ic sim karticu zamijenit
<Mmike> jer ona priva ultra-micro karticu
<CrazyLemon> aka nano sim :D
<Mmike> e, to :)
<Mmike> ne znam sam dal' mogu imat obje istovremeno
<Mmike> ja sam takav tukac nekad
<BotaniCar> Nemres biti stalno, jebga 
<vileni> Mmike: uzmi najmanju koja postoji i adaptere za vece
<Mmike> vileni: upravo to :D
<Mmike> u vipnetu me to kosta 91 lipu
<vileni> adapteri?
<vileni> uzmi odmah 10 komada :)
<BotaniCar> 91 komad !
<Mmike> vileni: ne, sim kartica
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> ne kuzim ove firme
<Mmike> 60k kuna za server
<Mmike> i jos ga moram cekat tjednima
<BotaniCar> a ti bi takve na lageru drzao ? 
<SilverSpace> 4,6 inča
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel to radi na sve kartice?
<Mmike> RBA mi ponudila 'indikativnu' ponudu :)
<SilverSpace> ili samo na vip
<Mmike> kaj je indikativna
<Mmike> SilverSpace: samo vip, mislim
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zakaj pitas?
<SilverSpace> neda se rotati 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: bila je cijena 1800 kuna, pa sam spusio na 1600 zato kaj je samo vip
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nije nuzno, od 1.5. ce operateri morat otkljucavat mobitele
<Mmike> ili od 1.6, nisam sigurna
<SilverSpace> vip zakljucava bootloder
<Mmike> siguran
<SilverSpace> cijena je odlicna
<Mmike> tak se i meni cini
<Mmike> mobitel LETI naspram ovog S3 Dreka
<SilverSpace> ustvari da se rootat ali nemres custom rom zamjenit
<jelly> Mmike: kaj taj server ima da je 60kkn, 12 ssdova i 480GB memorije?
<SilverSpace> mozda i nije vip zakljucao ove nove
<SilverSpace> stare sony zakljuca bootlouder trajno tako da ni sony ne moze otkljucat vise :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma, zakon se mijenja, i od 1.5 vise nece smijet imat zalokane mobitele duze od 2 tjedna od kupovine (ili tak nesh)
<SilverSpace> nadam se da je tak
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos nisi server rebutno
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ne, jer mora fsck napravit
<Mmike> a mogu stopat to
<Mmike> al' bi radije stavio obavijest na ubuntu-hr, pa onda rebutnio u srijedu da ljudi znaju da pol noci nece bit dostupan
<Mmike> pazi ovu rba
<Mmike> daju mi kredit po mastercard kartici
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> al' zato hoce DVIJE bianko mjenice, zaduznicu, i izjavu svih udjelicara drustva da odgovaraju svojom privatnom imovinom :)
<Mmike> pa ROTFL LOL LMAO  :)
<BotaniCar> LOL ! :O) 
<BotaniCar> Potpisati moras krvlju, zar ne ? :D
<Mmike> jelly: ma nist posebno, 128 gigi rama, 6 sas diskova, bbu kontroler s 512 megi kesa, 6core xeon neki
<Mmike> ono, server, solidan
<Mmike> 60k je s PDVom cijena
<jelly> 6core je sad entry level
<Mmike> e
<jelly> nemres dobit manji cpu!
<Mmike> WAY MORE than I need :)
<jelly> pa za prolianta takvog bi mi platili 25-30k max
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> dobio sam i to
<jelly> (zasto je cijena s pdv-om, nemas firmu?)
<Mmike> jelly: kaj brijes da ak imam firmu da ne placam PDV? :)
<vileni> Mmike: koji je to, ibm? :)
<jelly> Mmike: brijem da ti ga drzava vrati
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/techno/od-1-svibnja-nova-pravila-za-korisnike-mobitela-1002500
<SilverSpace> vis vraga
<Mmike> jelly: pa, ne bas
<Mmike> jelly: tehnicki ako nista nisi zaradio onda ne platis nista PDVa
<Mmike> al' kad mi kupac izda racun od 10k kuna, na njemu je i 2500 kuna PDVa, i ja njemu moram platiti 2500 kuna
<Mmike> erm, 12500 kuna
<Mmike> kad izdam racun od 20k kuna, i na njemu obracunam 5k kuna PDV, onda drzavi moram platiti samo 2500 kuna PDVa
<Mmike> jer sam 2500 platio kao predporez po ulaznom racunu
<Mmike> al' sam i dalje to platio
<jelly> kupac ti izda racun??
<jelly> cudne kupce imas
<vileni> kaze mi program za videonadzor "Software currently be locked"
<jelly> here there be dragons
<vileni> kad pocinje DST kod nas, kraj 3. mjeseca ili pocetak 4.?
<Mmike> pa poceo je
<Mmike> 29.3 ove godine
<Mmike> vileni: http://www.timeanddate.com/time/zone/croatia/zagreb
<Mmike> da sam nadrkanko k'o onaj VjetarSaSunca sad bi ti reko da neznas googlat :)
<SilverSpace> terminator je bas dobar
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_Dm6PXvWA4
<datase> YouTube: ADAC Formula 4 2015. Oschersleben. First Victory of Mick Schumacher - 0:17:46 - 306 views - 6 likes / 1 dislikes
<vileni> Mmike: ma podesavam neke kamere na ntp, pa ima opciju koji vikend da stavim za pocetak
<vileni> i jos kamera ima po defaultu da mice 30min umjesto 60
<Mmike> sad me zvala tetka iz rba
<Mmike> fino pristojna
<Mmike> objasnila sve detaljno
<Mmike> bas, onak, profesionalno
<Mmike> rekla, u sustini 'da, ako uzmete dozvoljeni minus mi imamo vasa jaja na panju' :0
<vileni> Mmike: na privatnom ili poslovnom racunu?
<Mmike> vileni: poslovnom
<Mmike> moram ja k'o direktor drustva, i onda svi vlasnici (ja samo u ovom slucaju) dat zaduznicu banci
<Mmike> kojom sam u biti rekao banci 'na, uzmite sve ak firma sjebe'
<Mmike> onak, lol :)
<vileni> Mmike: a za sto ti to treba, neki kredit?
<Mmike> ne treba mi
<Mmike> oni mi nude
<Mmike> dozvoljeno prekoracenje po racunu
<Mmike> 1000 kuna ugovaranje, al' dobijem besplte biznis masterkard :)
<Mmike> u biti je taj biznis masterkard to prekoracenje :)
<Mmike> jsamo kaj ga mogu koristit (prekoracenje) i sa debitnom karticom
<Mmike> i onda jos 370 kuna godisnje ak ne koristim :)
<Mmike> ma, ono, smijurija
<Mmike> 'promjenjiva kamatna stopa'
<Mmike> reko, jel' to znaci da vi mozete kad hocete koliko hocete/
<Mmike> veli ona, da, iako, nacelno, necemo
<Mmike> reko, a'l mozete
<Mmike> veli ona, da, mozemo
<Mmike> reko, super :0
<vileni> dakle potrosio si vrijeme na razgovor o necemu sto ne moras uzeti i znas da ne moze biti u tvoju korist? :)
<jelly> "reko, jel to vama zvuci jednako katastrofalno za uvjete kao i meni"
<Mmike> jelly: pa to sam pito - bil' vi to na mom mjestu
<Mmike> idem doma
<jelly> "nacelno, necemo" -- "onda, nacelno, to napisite u ugovoru kao 'fiksna stopa'"
<vileni> Mmike: nadam se da nisi biciklom gdje god da jesi :)
<jelly> mislis da ce nesto biti od ovih oblaka
<vileni> sef stalno hvali kako je yr.no precizan sto se toga tice
<vileni> a po njemu bit ce puno kise dans i sutra
<jelly> pa ne pise puno, pise oblacno i jedna kapljica po noci
<jelly> http://www.yr.no/place/Croatia/Grad_Zagreb/Zagreb/
<vileni> neznam, i dalje je to prognoza
<vileni> :)
<jelly> ha.  pada kisa.  i sunce sija.
<SilverSpace> pokiso 
<SilverSpace> zajedno sa frankom
<jelly> bas ste ulovili tu jednu kap
<SilverSpace> pet minuta padalo ovdje
<SilverSpace> dovoljno da nas namoci 
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> imam 666 ne procitanh mailova... vrijeme je za 'Mark all as read' 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: lol
<SilverSpace> nesreco jedna :)
<dodobas> kad sam isao auto registrirati ... trazio sam 666.. ali nije bilo...
<dodobas> pa imam 660 :)
<dodobas> tj. vjerojatno je bilo za 400kn
<obruT> dodobas: pa ti si zive :P
<obruT> s/zive/ziv/
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGYBl-zCcnU
<datase> YouTube: Sindikat biciklista na MrezaTV 2015 04 01 - 0:24:13 - 102 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
<dodobas> obruT: navodno... Mmike zna detalje
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kilo janjetine krivo :)
<dodobas> da kilo... godisnja zaliha...
<SilverSpace> iss :)
<SilverSpace> bankrot
<Mmike> vileni, ma nisam, a trebo sam!
<Mmike> dodobas, fino te vidjet tu, da znas :D
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nadrkanko ti u gaćama :p
<markosejic> d vecer
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<dodobas> Vlado9A3CY: sto pricaju radio amateri iz Nepala
<Vlado9A3CY> hi dodobas ...
<Vlado9A3CY> nisam ti nazalost radioaktivan vec godinama... samo placam clanarinu klubu i savezu :)
<Vlado9A3CY> inace se iz Nepala kaj se tice radioamatera, prije javiti neka ekspedicija radioamatera iz USA ili EU, nego domaci radioamateri, kojih ima mozda samo nekoliko
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> nabijem ih na onu stvar 
<SilverSpace> sad lan kartica ne radi 
<SilverSpace> na 15.04
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-28
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> hoi
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> oo
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> kisa lovi misa
<BotaniCar> Kako je frajer pljunuo D.Kuljiša: Ah, dragi Kuljiš. Nikad neće dozvoliti da kontekst i potpune činjenice stanu na put odabranoj tezi. Koja god ona bila danas. Ali stil mu je jak, gotovo krležijanski. Uživam čitati njegove tekstove. Uopće, jedan mi je od omiljenih domaćih beletrista. Jedino što ste povremeno izdaje za novinara.
<Mmike> pa jebemti 
<Mmike> susjedi pneumatskim cekicem rokaju
<BotaniCar> Zakaj svi vele da je  lakse s drugim djetetom ? Onaj dio kaj s prvim vise ne moras obavljati se samo prebacio na neke nove potrebe, a drugo trazi svoje. Uopce ne kuzim. 
<Mmike> mislim da ces morat napravit jos jedno dete da skuzis :)
<Mmike> ja brijem da je lakse jer nisi u panici k'o s prvim
<Mmike> i tonu si opusteniji
<Mmike> i znas u kakvom si sranju
<Mmike> pa nekak brze prodje
<Mmike> sad kad luka ima preko godinu i pol fakat je puno lakse
<Mmike> za pocetak, spava skoro svaku noc skoro cijelu noc :)
<Mmike> al prva tri mjeseca, pa to je mucenje samo takvo
<Mmike> prvi mjesec jos ne kuzis kaj ti se desava pa si sav u nekom oblaku cudnom :)
<Mmike> onda skuzis di si i u kakvim si govnima (al' doslovno, govnima), i onda imas 2 mjeseca mucenja i patnje :)
<Mmike> onda nakon 3ceg mjeseca se ovaj konacno malo pocne kesit nazad
<Mmike> pa ti malo toplo oko srca
<Mmike> taman da izdrzis jos 3 mjeseca agonije
<Mmike> onda sa 6 mjeseci vec nekak to ide, iako ovaj jos ne spava, mama je potpuno iscijedjena od sisanja, ona UOPCE ne spava, luda je, ti si lud, svi su lud, svijet nema smisa i KOJI KUFER JE MENI OVO TREBALO
<Mmike> smrt, velim ti
<BotaniCar> I onda krene nizbrdo :D
<Mmike> brijem da onda s drugim djetetom to sve nekak lakse prodjes jer manje/vise znas kaj te ceka
<Mmike> BotaniCar: lol, da:)
<Mmike> meni, ,osobno, je postalo lakse kad je luka navrsio recimo 15 mjeseci
<Mmike> obicno ekipa onda popizdi jer deca prohodaju, al' meni to nije bilo nesh posebno naporno
<Mmike> a sad je super
<Mmike> lik kuzi sve
<Mmike> komunikacija postoji
<BotaniCar> Ma, meni je opce koncept lako/tesko sumnjiv, jel tu ljudi pricaju o objektivnom opterecenju ili nekom "osjecaju" ? Ako je ovo drugo, lakse mi moze biti samo utoliko sto mi stvari ( cjepljenje, proljev, kaj vec) vise nisu nove
<BotaniCar> Al, posla moze biti samo vise 
<Mmike> mazilica je, sad tek obozavas dete :)
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> ti si poseban :)
<BotaniCar> I ti <3 
<Mmike> da sad dodje drugo dete, meni, reicmo, sad
<Mmike> to bi bilo ok, nekak, recimo
<Mmike> jer bi tihana bila na bolovanju
<Mmike> i isli bi na more
<Mmike> i bili tamo DOK SVIJET NE STANE :D
<BotaniCar> :) i ne bi se vratili do zime, da
<BotaniCar> al, ne pricam ja o tome, nego o kolicini posla koju roditelj ima s jedno/dvoje, ne vidim akk s dvoje moze biti manje/lakse. Je da mi Filip zna sam obrisati guzicu i to ja ne moram, ali moram tri druge stvari :D
<obruT> ma sve je lako s djecom.... prve mjesece place samo pa nis ne spavas, onda pocne hodat, grabit stvari i razbijat po kuci, pa nece nista jesti, pa radi sranja u vrticu, pa nece da uci i radi sranja u skoli, pa pocne pusit, pa pocne pit, pa se pocne drogirat...
<obruT> a da ne pricam da pocne slusat narodnjake
<obruT> ovo sve prije je pickin d*m
<SilverSpace> kaj?
<jelly> Subject: Pozivnica za ispunjavanje Lenovo ankete zadovoljstva klijenata : Lenovo bih vas zamolio da pošaljete povratnu informaciju glede vašeg servisa:  01SKWPK
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> Lenovo ima pomalo amaterske prijevode za razliku od prethodnog IBM-a
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: ipak su to kinezi preuzeli :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: koji si ti ludjak :)
<SilverSpace> cool je vani kad pada kiša kaže netjak 
<ruthr> dd
<SilverSpace> dd /
<SilverSpace> :)
<infy-> dd
<jelly> SilverSpace: svaki dan u 11:00 baytrail za $100 http://promotion.geekbuying.com/promotion/pipo_x7s?utm_source=promotion&utm_medium=HPF&utm_campaign=PM_HPF_Pipo_X7S_Limited_Sale
<SilverSpace> jelly: nelose
<SilverSpace> meni nepotrebno
<jelly> ma znam da ti kupis svasta i potrebno i nepotrebno :--D
<BotaniCar> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/f7e7c862-c065-431e-98a0-43fce96a6cb0-original.jpeg
<BotaniCar> obruT: to ti, kao glas konkretnog iskustva, jel :) 
<BotaniCar> obruT: doduse, znas sto pricas, i ti si bio dijete :D
<obruT> BotaniCar: upravo to, bio sam dijete :)
<obruT> a moglo bi se reci da sam jos uvijek :)
<obruT> iako, nisam nikad sluso narodnjake :)
<BotaniCar> Velike, tesko dokazive izjave ( nisam nikad slusao narodnjake , jel ) :) Danis' ti, momak, politicar ? :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj slusas
<BotaniCar> Joy Division, kad vec pitas 
<BotaniCar> (sad, jel ) 
<BotaniCar> Inace, slusam starije :)
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/1EdUjlawLJM
<datase> YouTube: Joy Division - Atmosphere [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO] - 0:04:50 - 1,044,243 views - 5924 likes / 92 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly: jel' ti se kad desilo da ti virtualka baca greske poput:
<Mmike> Apr 28 17:32:46 ubuntu kernel: [ 3859.881112] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 468339456
<Mmike> a da vmware ispod radi ok
<Mmike> i da nema bedova nikakvih s diskovima i svime
<Mmike> esxi je u igri
<jelly> Mmike: read ili write?
<jelly> vidio sam io errore samo iz legitimnih razloga
<jelly> (popunjen vmfs i thin-provisioned disk, i sl.)
<Mmike> jelly: ovo je read
<Mmike> oni koji 'ownaju' esxi vele da ispod nema nikakvih bedova
<jelly> mmhmm
<jelly> jel se ponavlja ako opet citas isti sektor?
<Mmike> vjerojatno da
<Mmike> trenutno silim kopiranje pg_datadira na drugi stroj
<Mmike> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/6
<Mmike> tak to izgleda
<jelly> vjerojatno provjeri, pa ih onda gnjavi da imaju bad sector
<jelly> al pazi da citas bez cachea kad provjeravas, ili O_DIRECT ili drito sa hdparmom
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sad su mi rekli da im je crko disk
<Mmike> al' da jer adi
<Mmike> raid
<Mmike> stavili novi i popravlja se
<Mmike> svejedno mi nisu jasne ove greske
<jelly> "nikakvih bedova" jeli
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> ^_^
<Mmike> al
<Mmike> ak je radi
<Mmike> i ak su zamijenili
<Mmike> zakaj se meni greske jos desavaju? :)
<jelly> 8====D
<Mmike> :D
<hbogner> o/
<jelly> \o
<jelly> jes diplomiziro
<vileni> hbogner!
<hbogner> pisem diplomski :D
<hbogner> i onda jos 4 ispita do magistra struke
<hbogner> vileni !
<hbogner> vileni, jel ti imas sta veze s ovim http://www.kezele-vino.hr/ ?
<vileni> haha, to je valjda najcesce pitanje koje dobijem
<vileni> i ne, nemam :)
<hbogner> frend se zeni tamo za mjesec i nesto sitno :D
<hbogner> odmah se tebe sjetio :D
<vileni> mi smo isto razmisljali o tome
<vileni> sad su neke druge kombinacije u igri zbog stana
<hbogner> pokrenut seoski turizam?
<vileni> ne
<vileni> :P
<hbogner> :D
<vileni> vjencat se tamo
<hbogner> ma znam, prcam
<vileni> nista ti to ne vrijedi, vise ni neznam kako izgledas :P
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> uf, trebam ic uplatit osiguranje za auto
<vileni> hbogner: sva sreca pa si star i dobijes popust
<hbogner> nisam toliko star, samo 25% imam
<Mmike> hbogner: si vidio dodobasa?
<vileni> ako imas 31+ onda imas dodatno popusta
<vileni> meni osiguranje ispalo ~1200kn
<hbogner> Mmike, nisam, u subotu navecer dosao u rh, a od ponedljeka u uredu
<Mmike> hbogner: ma tu na ircu! :)
<hbogner> danas mi u jadranskom rekli 2200kn
<hbogner> a hok mi rekao puuuno manje
<Mmike> hbogner: obvezno?
<hbogner> Mmike, ha ha ha, ma nisam ni na ircu bio tjednima, danas prvi put
<Mmike> hbogner: dodobas: pozdravite se :)
<hbogner> dodobas, pozdrav
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> Mmike, evo, pozdravio sma ga
<hbogner> Mmike, definiraj "obvezno"
<hbogner> ja sam trazio samo ono osnovno osiguranje
<Mmike> ono kaj zakon nalaze
<Mmike> idem doma
<hbogner> da, ono minimum kaj treba uplatit
<hbogner> Mmike, danas sam se igrao na poslu :D
<vileni> meni je obavezno i osiguranje putnika i besplatna vucna sluzba u cijeni
<vileni> a 50% imam toliko dugo da je vec i legalno :)
<hbogner> Mmike, http://www.x-plane.com/
<hbogner> ali preko daljinskog
<hbogner> vileni, kod kog si osiguran?
<vileni> hbogner: zadnje kod allianza
<vileni> super za vlasnike franciskih i talijanskih vozila :)
<hbogner> ja imam korejca
<vileni> ja japanca
<vileni> opet
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<Vlado9A3CY> Bandić razgovara preko radioamaterske postaje držeći mikrofon na uhu :D ... http://www.pohrani.com/f/14/13w/R38BB3O/hambandic.jpg
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkqiDu1BQXY#t=1m18s
<datase> YouTube: Star Trek 4: The Voyage Home (7/10) Movie CLIP - The Miracle Worker (1986) HD - 0:02:36 - 190,451 views - 322 likes / 5 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly, 
<Mmike> jelly, veli meni esxi baja da jos dobijam one greske jer se radi rebuilda :)
<hbogner> jadransko danas trazilo 2200kn, euroherc 2300, hok 1600 kuna
<hbogner> pa ti biraj
<Mmike> meni osiguranje za auto + registracija oko 3500 kuna
<Mmike> 3800 cak
<hbogner> ovo samo osiguranje
<hbogner> nije vise ona zelena masina kao prije?
<hbogner> kaj sad vozis?
<Mmike> zelena masina?
<hbogner> pa vozio si neki zeleni autic prije 3-4 godine
<hbogner> tamno zeleni
<Mmike> zeleni?
<Mmike> ne sjecam se
<Mmike> sad imam mazdu6
<Mmike> srebrnu
<Mmike> prije sam imao mazdu demio
<Mmike> crveno/ljubicastu
<Mmike> prije toga sam imao sluzbeni golf
<hbogner> mozda sam pomjesao boju
<Mmike> srebrni isto :)
<Mmike> i prije toga mazdu 323 crvenu :)
<hbogner> onda mozda ovaj crveno/ljucibasti
<hbogner> je da, mazda
<SilverSpace> ke
<vileni> Mmike: kako 3800? jel imas kakav popust?
<Mmike> 25%
<Mmike> bonusa
<Mmike> imao sam 50%
<Mmike> i onda sam vozio sluzbeni auto
<Mmike> i nakon toga auto od bivse cure
<Mmike> i ooooooode bonus
<Mmike> debiliam
<Mmike> debilizam
<vileni> pa i meni je "otisao" jer nisam regao nista 3 godine
<Mmike> ma debili
<hbogner> pizde jedne lopovske
<vileni> ali opet
<Mmike> PICHKE
<vileni> imam 50
<Mmike> vileni, a jbg, ja sam krenuo od nule :)
<vileni> kao sto imam 50% vec 14 godina :)
<hbogner> ja sam prve godine imao 50% ali su onda te godine radili reviziju :(
<vileni> a nista, treba kupiti nesto sa ~45ks ili manje
<SilverSpace> gledam novu web kameru i ustanovio da su cijene na ebay i u nasim ducanima iste
<vileni> mala je razlika u zadnje vrijeme
<vileni> a i stvarima koje su znatno jeftinije online ne vjerujem bas :)
<SilverSpace> gledao i neke stvari kaj mi trebaju iz chipoteke i kineza skoro da i nema razlike
<SilverSpace> ha gnome terminal isti bug i na desktopu i na laptopu u 15.04
<SilverSpace> http://bashrcgenerator.com/
<SilverSpace> super
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: pitao si za native Android dev okruženje, to je bilo za Visual Studio, core M$ produkt
<VjetarSaSunca> od nove verzije (još je u beti)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-29
<infy-> o/
<Vjetar> jedna moto-ljubavna za rano jutro: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWRsjsJzXBM
<datase> YouTube: PUTA MADRE-KAWASAKI 3P.wmv - 0:03:12 - 8,420 views - 36 likes / 1 dislikes
<BotaniCar> jutro
<dodobas> yutro...
<Mmike> sto koristitite za backup telefona?
<Mmike> backupirao bih sve sto mogu (kontakte, smsove, pozive, bla) na novi telefon
<Mmike> smsbackup (ili superbackup, kako vec) backupira samo 500 poziva
<Mmike> kre: ooo!
<kre> oj!
<Mmike> kenny18: mirka: kae, nema gazde, odma labavo, a? :)
<mirka> hahahah :) a 
<vileni> o kre
<kenny18> Mmike: ;)
<kre> vileni!
<Mmike> mirka: s obzirom da njega nema ovaj tjedan, a ja sutra idem u Dubravu, mogu se pozvat na kavu? :)
<Mmike> vileni: jesi jeo u AllStars Burger Stuffu ?
<vileni> Mmike: prvi put cujem za to :)
<vileni> (i to je rijetkost)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> iznenadjen :)
<mirka> ofkors ;) mi ovdje :D
<vileni> kre: imas sto preporuciti za netflow vizualizaciju osim nfsen? :)
<kre> no idea, nisam nikad to radio
<Mmike> vwnetflow!
<Mmike> wv, to jest
<Mmike> kre: kak je podmladak?
<vileni> Mmike: zanimljivo, kako nikad nisi bio tu kad sam prije ispitivao
<Mmike> vileni: upisao sam u google 'open source netflow visualization' i to je ispalo :D
<Mmike> nisam nikad koristio :D
<vileni> Mmike: sad mi dugujes hamburger
<vileni> btw, sto bi napravili da nadjete kompjuter koji ima 1.2T prometa dnevno?
<vileni> u vasoj firmi/ustanovi
<Mmike> vileni: skopirao sve serije kaj je skinuo tih dana? :)
<vileni> Mmike: 2 seedboxa na rade ni 1% tog prometa :)
<Mmike> los neki seedbox :)
<Mmike> vileni: a to netko ciljano radi, ili ga izbunarilo?
<vileni> Mmike: to pokusavam ustvrditi
<vileni> iako
<vileni> 9001/tcp open  tor-orport
<Mmike> a nemosh doc tamo i rec 'dobar dan'?
<vileni> Mmike: i sta da kazem, "nemojte koristiti tor" ? :)
<Mmike> pa mislim
<Mmike> jel' neki bed to kaj lik radi? :)
<jelly> vileni: pitas ih da li znaju sto trosi promet, ako ne znaju das IT-ju da reinstaliraju racunalo
<SilverSpace> jutro
<VjetarSaSunca> Fata pita, Mujo sjećas li se ti kad ono Sharon Stone noge širi u onom filmu pa ih prebacuje ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> - Sjećam se, kako se ne bih sjećao. 
<VjetarSaSunca> - Toga se sjećaš a kruha si djeci zaboravio kupit jel ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: opa
<SilverSpace> prije podne :)
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: godisnji! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ce Franko uz engleski jos i francuski i talijanski uciti 
<SilverSpace> bome i njemacki ako kuma bude imala volje
<obruT> mali ce bit pravi Sanader
<SilverSpace> Pitali Muju odakle je. 
<SilverSpace> - Iz Bosne - Mujo će ko iz topa. 
<SilverSpace> - Zašto vi uvijek govorite iz Bosne, a nikad iz Bosne i Hercegovine? 
<SilverSpace> - Pa tako i moj rođak Haso, koji radi u vodovodu i kanalizaciji, kad god ga pitaju gdje radi, on kaže u vodovodu, a kanalizaciju ne spominje.
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<SilverSpace> obruT: jebiga kad ima mogucnosti u francusku i italiji ici 
<SilverSpace> engleski mu ide bar tak kaze ticherica
<Mmike> ticecira? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebo te patak ides za dubravu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: dada, nisam zaboravio, dolazim po gps uredjajcic, no worries :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/doing-it-wrong-026-04232015.jpg
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<jelly> SilverSpace: jos je vise lol ak znas kontekst
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wallace_Monument#Braveheart_statue
<Mmike> jebemtisusjedekojirokajuipopravljajupickemilenaterinebusecijelifakindanjacupoluditNEMREMVISEOVOIZDRZAT
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: uzmi psa i odi u Å¡etnju
<jelly> heh, to sam bio ja prije godinu dana (onaj koji busi i gnjavi susjede)
<Mmike> kak bi se zvao dio u 'virtualnim prostranstvima' di bi imao popis svih starih zanimljiih caseova sa walktroughovima kak su rijeseni?
<Mmike> Knowledge Base mi nije bas neki termin
<Mmike> ima netko ideju za necim boljim, morti? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ^^ ?
<SilverSpace> jelly: da zato je i lol :)
<jelly> Mmike: Mmike's Cave of Wonders
 * SilverSpace smišlja kak složiti muziku za tulum na plaži na kupi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oces doc na kupu na tulum tam negdje u sestom mjesecu 
<obruT> SilverSpace: dje na Kupi tulumarite ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: petrinja 
<SilverSpace> iznad mosta ima plaza soder cca 1km dugacka
<SilverSpace> frend mi tamo ima viksu 
<SilverSpace> obruT: https://www.google.hr/maps/@45.4435225,16.2433008,429m/data=!3m1!1e3
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.hr/maps/@45.442127,16.240786,3a,75y,90t/data=!3m5!1e2!3m3!1s36758885!2e1!3e10
<SilverSpace> ha moja slika :)
<obruT> ja ak vec idem na rijeku, obicno visim na Korani ili Mreznici, ali ne bih davao koordinate na javnom kanalu :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: na koranu nisam isao 
<SilverSpace> mreznicu da i dobru
<SilverSpace> dok je nisu branom unistili
<obruT> na Dobri sam visio dok su mi starci zivjeli u Vrbovskom (za vrijeme rata)
<obruT> tad smo cesto isli i na Kupu u Klanac (kod Severina)
<SilverSpace> mi kupom dosta cesto krstarili camcem prije sad ne vise
<SilverSpace> frend nas autom uzvodno otpelja mi se spustimo do petrinje 
<SilverSpace> jebeno 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ako se ide na dva dana
<SilverSpace> sad je cista od kad karlovac vise ne zagaduje
<SilverSpace> ova plaza ljeti puna makar se pjesice ne moze doc na nju 
<SilverSpace> svakih deset metara u sumi stoli i klupe 
<SilverSpace> ljudi kampiraju 
<obruT> meni to ide na zivce pa radije idem na meni poznate rijeke/mjesta na rijekama koje nitko ne zna :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tulum, kaj, sta?
<Mmike> obruT: si bicikliro danas?
<Mmike> meni sad zao kaj ja nisam
<obruT> Mmike: nisam, idem na Sljeme drito s posla
<obruT> mislim, isao sam biciklom na posao, ali to nije bicikliranje :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> hard corer 
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> mislim, ovo na Sljeme idem s biciklom, je li :)
<Mmike> dada :0
<obruT> konda mi je fakat losa, panika me vec opaka hvata
<vileni> hmda, ovo je sa nase kamere snimka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRpRRL3Z-cI
<datase> YouTube: Ukraden bicikl - 23.04.15. Fakultet strojarstva i brodogradnje - 0:03:06 - 4,349 views - 14 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> obruT: mi odemo uzvodno di nikoga nema imamo camac i motor
<SilverSpace> vileni: haha koji lopov
<SilverSpace> Mmike: priprema se jedan tulum na kupi uz gogorsku vatru pice jice 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa daj daj daj ocu ocu ocu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jel' moram biciklom doc?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> okupimo se u viksi i camcem na plazu
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.hr/maps/@45.4435225,16.2433008,429m/data=!3m1!1e3
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tko ste to vi?
<SilverSpace> ekipa sa ribolova 
<SilverSpace> skoro smo ljeti svaki vikend tamo
<SilverSpace> kod frenda u viksi 
<Mmike> kul :)
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/01082009124.jpg
<jelly> uf
<jelly> SilverSpace: izgleda dobro
<SilverSpace> jelly: da prekrasna je tamo 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://is.gd/um1bVl ovako otprilike 
<SilverSpace> to je sa jednog druzenja
<SilverSpace> par fotki 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa kol'ko vas to ima?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: di se spava?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bilo nas tu dvadesetak 
<SilverSpace> ima viksa tko ne zeli doma :)
<SilverSpace> tj mi par se poslje preselimo na terasu u vikendicu i to zna dojutra trajati 
<BotaniCar> o0o0o, to cijenim, kad nije pederbal, CURE !! :) 
<Mmike> koji konj
<Mmike> osto mi mob bez baterije
<Mmike> neznam pin
<Mmike> neznam zenin broj
<Mmike> neznam niciji broj
<Mmike> strahota
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Sad cu ja ispast' kojekakav ako ti dam zenin broj ? :D
<BotaniCar> 'ces broj od moje zene ? :D
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> :)))))))))))
<jelly> lel
<SilverSpace> Zasto u Kuci Cvijeca cvijece tako dobro uspijeva?
<SilverSpace> Zato jer je djubre pokopano ispod.
<BotaniCar> Zakaj nitko nece doci isprobati moj novi usisavac? Istovremeno bi svi rado da ga rpezentiram kod njih ! :) 
<Mmike> woo woo
<Mmike> odem doma
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel mozes letet na to usisavacu :)
<BotaniCar> Nis' coprnjak, ne ide mi ni s metlom :) Ali, budem zenu pitao :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<jelly> iznenadjen sam kak je ovo pomoglo sa brzinom odaziva GUI-ja u linuxu, umjesto swapa stavio https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Zram 
<jelly> sam opet imam zilion tabova u kromi i nikom nista
<jelly> sad*
<obruT> ja sam bome poubijo neki dan... firefox se zakuco
<jelly> yum install pigz
<SilverSpace> uh malo bicikliro
<SilverSpace> jelly: kak si to uspio natjerati da radi ja nikako ne uspjevam 
<SilverSpace> radi :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: po rucnoj metodi
<SilverSpace> jelly: https://gionn.net/2012/03/11/zram-on-debian-ubuntu-for-memory-overcommitment/
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> google
<SilverSpace> i proradilo 
<SilverSpace> to je zdravije i za ssd
<vileni> hmda, microsoft najavio podrsku za docker
<SilverSpace> kaj je docker
<Mmike> bleigh
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: the revolution in containerization :)
<SilverSpace> ke?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj dubravu si promasio :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sutra je cetvrtak
<Mmike> a i mora mi zena auto dat :D
<SilverSpace> :) jadnik jebote zena ce te glave doci :)
<Mmike> :) ti nemas zenu i dijete, i to nekad nije lose :)
<Mmike> nije da ja njih ne volim i to
<Mmike> al' brate mili!
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> e
<markosejic> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-30
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> jebote fakat je tava dolimano odlicna
<SilverSpace> skoro mi jaje izletilo iz tave :)
<vileni> hehe
<SilverSpace> i zRam je super ima jelly pravo 
<vileni> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Munchy_box#/media/File:Munchy_Box.jpg
<vileni> fast food u skotskoj
<SilverSpace> aaa :)
<Mmike> zam?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zram?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://gionn.net/2012/03/11/zram-on-debian-ubuntu-for-memory-overcommitment/
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> da
<SilverSpace> fakat se aplikacije bze otvaraju
<Mmike> kaj, metnuo si swap u zram? :)
<SilverSpace> da
<infy-> o/////77
<BotaniCar> erm, trosis swap ? :) 
<SilverSpace> tko pita :)
<weshmashian> vdsl \o/
<vileni> weshmashian: koja brzina? :)
<weshmashian> navodno 20/5
<weshmashian> speedtest mi ne daje vise od 5/2.5 :)
<vileni> pa grozno :)
<weshmashian> indeed
<weshmashian> Line Rate:      2.952 Mbps        6.096 Mbps
<weshmashian> vidim kako sjedim na telefonu satima danas :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: napravio sam u virtual boxu na krivom mjestu virtal disk i sad ne mogu zamjeniti putanju 
<weshmashian> ili barem dok se baterija ne istrosi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel znas kak to napraviti
<weshmashian> ... uz garantiranu minimalnu brzinu od 14 Mbps
<weshmashian> buahaha :)
<jelly> weshmashian: tsk, ko ti to prodao
<vileni> jelly: jel mogu ja kako saznati koliko cu brz internet imati na novoj adresi? trenutacno koriste iskon :)
<jelly> vileni: to ovisi o parici a provider nemre znati koliko ide dok se ne spoji i provjeri
<jelly> ako mislis da stari provider sharea podatke o kvaliteti parice... varas se 
<jelly> (a to bi bio koristan pokazatelj, kao i broj prijavljenih smetnji)
<vileni> jelly: ali recimo da ostaje isti provider?
<jelly> HAKOM na zalost pobire lovu a ne vidi se nista konkretno da rade na poboljsanju usluge.  Forsiranje providera da dijele te podatke bi bio dobar pocetak
<vileni> jer razmisljam izmedju iskon i bnet
<vileni> a iskon je vec u tom stanu
<jelly> vileni: ak imas telefonski broj... :-)
<vileni> moram neki imenik naci
<vileni> nisam trazio fiksni broj godinama :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne kuzim, kak mislis, zamijeniti putanju?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: mozes 'otkvaciti' trenutni disk i dodati novi, a taj novi onda uzmes iz od kud di si prebacio 
<Mmike> ak na to mislis
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne da mi to 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sam sec
<SilverSpace> probao na sve nacinje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne treba kreirao novi 
<SilverSpace> i rijesio problem
<Mmike> SilverSpace: odes tam na storage, kliknes na .vdi file, removas ga
<Mmike> muvnes ga na filesystemu drugamo
<Mmike> kliknes nakon toga na controller: sata (ili kja vec imas), i dolje klikes na 'Add Hard Disk'
<Mmike> nadjes ti ti je muvani .vdi i dodas ga
<Mmike> i to je to
<SilverSpace> ma probao i nesto se buni 
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kad bi rekao sta se buni mozda bih ti mogao jos vise pomoci :)
<SilverSpace> buni se za neki id da vec postoji i tak nest
<SilverSpace> nema veze rijesio napravio novu virtualku 
<Mmike> ok :)
<SilverSpace> :) senzori temperature mi uporno tvrde da mi je hdd ssd na 128° a hladan je ko led
<Mmike> kolinda nece platit porez :)
<Mmike> pa ja cu se popisat :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: trebas offest ili onaj neki drek namjestit
<Mmike> ili ti senzor ne radi :)
<Mmike> koji hdd?
<SilverSpace> ne rade na ssd
<SilverSpace> od prvoga dan 
<SilverSpace> takeMS SSD UTX-2200 60GB (/dev/sda) : 128°C
<Mmike> onda vjerojatno nit nema senzor
<Mmike> moj ocz neki
<Mmike> ili koji vec
<Mmike> stalo govori 30C :)
<vrodic> weshmashian, jelly, vileni mozete i sami saznati kakva vam je parica
<vrodic> pogledate u modemu downstream line attenuation
<vrodic> snr i td
<vrodic> ako ste na ADSL2 ili ADSL
<vrodic> http://www.warcom.com.au/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/internode-adsl2-distance1.jpg
<vrodic> za VDSL je malo kompliciranije
<vrodic> ali i sami mozete procjeniti koliko ste daleko od centrale
<jelly> vrodic: da, samo to se oce promijeniti ako se promijeni dslam
<vrodic> u principu znacajno se mijenja kada se preÄdje na VDSL, jer on mjeri line attenuation na njegovom vecem spektru, ovisno o profilu
<vrodic> pa bude veci nego sto je ADSL
<vrodic> ima zanimljiv thread na sistemci hrvatska na FB
<vrodic> https://www.facebook.com/groups/sistemcihrvatska/permalink/984308471610070/
<vrodic> imamo i grupu hoÄcu bolji internet na fb, gdje se trudim ljude informirati osvemu
<Mmike> o, vrodic !
<Mmike> aktivirao si se :)
<obruT> internet je precijenjen
<vrodic> Mmike: ah sta ces, mijenjam posao vjerovatno nakon mjesec dana, pa imam vremena :)
<infy-> [09:38] < weshmashian> vdsl \o/
<infy-> welcome to the club :D
<obruT> sta ce nam vece brzine, ionako je malo online HD pornjave
<vrodic> tj dajem otkaz, nemam pojma kamo cu dalje
<vrodic> jos nisam 100% odlucio, ali ima dosta devetki
<infy-> I kakva vam je parica ljudi? :o
<Mmike> vrodic: cek, otkud, kaud, sta?
<obruT> vrodic: dajes otkaz a ne znas kam ces ? sto je tako gadno ?
<vrodic> ma prekinuo sam i 7 godisnju vezu pa sam malo lud
<vrodic> ok su oni ekipa (ta firma u koju sam dosao iz MojPosao raditi) , ali sam previse za njih :)
<infy-> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 7.8/4.9 dB 
<infy-> :)
<vrodic> najs
<infy-> attainable 90mbps na 8b :)
<vrodic> ja na svojoj trenutno postizem 30/6
<infy-> bar ZTE tako kaže lel
<vrodic> ali imam interleaved mode pa mi je ping 20ms
<infy-> isto
<infy-> Šteta što ne žele stavit FAST 
<vrodic> papci
<infy-> možda ako se pošalje mail tehničkoj službi
<vrodic> obruT, Mmike mogli bi na kavu neku :)
<vrodic> da, pitaj ih
<obruT> vrodic: mogli bi... jesi bio sto u penjaoni u zadnje vrijeme ?
<Mmike> vileni: mogli bi :) di si sad? :)
<vrodic> Mmike: mislis na mene ? u dubravi
<infy-> Sve se misli možda će me Telekom obradovat i reć ponudit ćemo vam brzine optike na postojećoj VDSL infrastrukturi (šta mogu postić očito) al ništa od tog... a zgrada do mene ima optiku ;'(
<vrodic> Mmike: dodjem biciklom di treba zacas :)
<vrodic> obruT: pa mogao bih se zaletiti recimu u utorak sljedeci
<Mmike> vrodic: ja sam blizu kulusica
<Mmike> moram se sa hniksicem nac kroz nekih sat-dva negdje tu naokolo
<Mmike> brijem rucak
<vrodic> cool
<vrodic> ja mogu odma krenuti
<vrodic> pa ti reci kak ti pase
<Mmike> vrodic: aj mi daj pol sata da se izkoorniniram
<vrodic> Mmike: moze
<Mmike> imam hrpu stvari za napravit danas jer sutra ne radim pa sam da vidim kak i sta i di
<vrodic> Mmike: no problemo
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ce nam brzina?
<SilverSpace> obruT: to je ko biciklo brze jos brze
<SilverSpace> nikada dosta 
<SilverSpace> inace idiotska vlada uopce ne kuzi da je internet i njegova brzina jedan od temelja privlacenja investitora
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sad ce kolinda to popravit
<Mmike> ovu paru kaj je zamracila za porez
<Mmike> to ce za internet dat :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji kurac je zamracila
<SilverSpace> kaj to svi ne rade 
<SilverSpace> sve po zakonu 
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> kaj i ti ne gledas da po zakonu sto manje platis drzavi 
<Mmike> al' ona je predsjednica :)
<SilverSpace> pa kaj 
<Mmike> ona bi trebala bit primjer
<Mmike> kak pa kaj?
<SilverSpace> daj ne trkeljajte
<Mmike> je, po zakonu je
<Mmike> al' je totalno nemoralno i ljigavo
<SilverSpace> jebo vas sdp glupani 
<Mmike> 600k kuna nije dala u proracun nego je dala HDZu da HDZ to da svojim podobnicima
<Mmike> ma pusti SDP
<Mmike> o tim balavanderima opce ne treba rijeci trositi
<SilverSpace> dala je sve nekome tko ce to iskoristiti 
<Mmike> njihovo vrijeme je proslo :)
<Mmike> da mi je sam srest onog milanovica pa da ga pitam - brate, ma jel' te to netko placa da budes takav tukan? pa nemre bit covjek tak tukast.
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, HDZu koji ce to iskoristii 'za svoje potrebe' :)
<Mmike> umjesto da je dala drzavi
<SilverSpace> moze moze bit tukan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti nikad nisi bio u jna
<SilverSpace> sve dok nisam doso u jna nisam znao da ima takvih glupana
<SilverSpace> svi mi se krecemo u svojim zatvorenim drustvima i jako malo izvan tok kruga znas nesto
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nece hdz nista od tog dobiti sve ide na racun u dobrotvorne svrhe 
<SilverSpace> tek kad sam doso u jna vidio sam koliko budala hoda okolo i kaj je najgore bio sam u generaciji koji su svi dosli sa fakulteta
<weshmashian> jelly: iskon mi prodo, eto tko! :)
<vrodic> SilverSpace: ja sam premijera u ZIPu pitao o tome, mozda je tako i pocelo t s kolindom i angelom. u svakom slucaju meni je drago da se nesto pokrenulo
<SilverSpace> jaj moram u skolu po netjak
<SilverSpace> jebo ih bandic 
<SilverSpace> pokrenut cu protest u lovrakovoj ulici
<SilverSpace> najprometnija ulica
<SilverSpace> ne moze 1km ceste napraviti da djeca mogu normalno u skolu 
<SilverSpace> mater mu lopovsku 
<SilverSpace> danas nisam mogao dobiti ga na telefon bio je na yammat radiu 
<jelly> weshmashian: naivac :-D
<weshmashian> jelly: :P
<jelly> dobro je to, mora placa doci od nekud
<weshmashian> i naravno da su svi agenti trenutno zauzeti :)
<weshmashian> jelly: nemam ja nista protiv da dajem za tvoju placu, al' onda ocu onaj bare minimum koji su i obecali :)
<jelly> dobro da su obecali isporuciti bar 70%
<weshmashian> ali ni to nisam dobio! :)
<jelly> zato sto obecaju svasta bez da znaju stvarno stanje na parici
<weshmashian> i to je kao cudno :)
<weshmashian> fali upitnik tamo gore :)
<jelly> ne, to je bezobrazno ali u dosta slucajeva nemres znat dok ne probas
<jelly> nb: provider vec zna da ti imas manju brzinu nego si platio, zasto ih sam moras zvati da poprave umjesto da oni zovu tebe i jave ti kakvo je stanje?
<weshmashian> jer ih generalno zaboli za krajnjeg korisnika
<weshmashian> Sales obavio svoje, done/done
<jelly> pa tak ispadne, da
<vrodic> Mmike: ping
<weshmashian> a i to kaj mi polovicno radi je opet bolje nego ono kaj sam do sad imo :)
<Mmike> vrodic: neznam jos nist :)
<jelly> weshmashian: na sugavoj parici VDSL bolje koristi preostali bendvit nego ADSL2
<vrodic> jelly ak nije problem pejstaj link gdje to pise
<jelly> nemam pojma gdje to pise, al je ocito po tome sto gura vise megabita kroz istu paricu i sto reze frekventni pojas na puno malih dijelova
<BotaniCar> Windows 10 ce moci vrtiti android / IOS aplikacije :)
<vrodic> koristi veci freq pojas koji se ugusi na duzim paricama
<jelly> vrodic: to vrijedi za svaki *DSL 
<jelly> vrodic: to zgodno vidis u FritzBoxu (od H1 npr.) gdje neka frekva ima smetnje i propusnost se zrusi na 2-4b, a one ispod i iznad imaju 8-10b
<jelly> http://www.thinkbroadband.com/images/reviews/fritzbox-7390/fritzbox-7390-dsl-spectrum.jpg
<vrodic> da imam to i H1
<jelly> pardon, ovo je VDSL http://www.geekzone.co.nz/imagessubs/blog871bdfedb5c09f8acf42d7f30fcd48c3.jpg
<BotaniCar> https://youtu.be/2j5_naHe-RY
<datase> YouTube: Bolero - Krcmarska Moskva - 0:05:14 - 4,127 views - 37 likes / 0 dislikes
<vrodic> nemrem sada pejstati jer nisam za kompom
<vrodic> ali moguce da bi mi bilo bolje da mi puste profil 17 umjesto 12
<jelly> ak znas bolje slagat profile od njih, trazi posao tamo :-)
<vrodic> ma to sa 17 regulira s pravom hakom pa su tek nedavno pustili za kratke parice ali ja ne znam trenutno kaj im znaci to kratka
<vrodic> ja sam mozda i ispod 1000 m
 * jelly nema pojma sto kojem provideru znaci "profil 17" 
<jelly> al cim guras vise snage na paricu mogucnost da ce smetati susjednima je veca, pa HAKOM s razlogom tu ide polako
<vrodic> 17 je sluzbeni naziv za vdsl profil
<vrodic> ima a i b varijanta
<vrodic> vrijedi isto svugdje u svijetu 
<vrodic> google that shit
<infy-> kratka parica
<infy-> je ispod 800 metara na telekomu
<infy-> annex a i b su profili na kojima rade DSLAM-ovi
<infy-> ti brojevi su vrste VDSL profila (8b, 17a, 30 etc)
<jelly> infy-: mda, al tek ispod 300m dobis pouzdane maksimalne brzine
<jelly> tak sam cuo :-)
<infy-> ae ka
<infy-> ja san oko 300 i iman oko 100mbps propusnost
<lizard_ago> pozdrav svima
<weshmashian> cjebote, prijavim kvar i tek onda prestane sve delat :)
<jelly> Mmike: ak se veselis kad vmware steka:  12:23:38 up 14 days, 18:56,  4 users,  load average: 95.79, 59.56, 47.51
<lizard_ago> zna li ko sto je s drajverima za radeon imam malih problema kad ih instaliram u kubuntu
<lizard_ago> jasno to su vlasnicki drajveri
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/11143680_877861708953525_2782038261955278255_n.jpg?oh=11265b0708b8f72201c60fef065fa4ea&oe=559C8657
<vrodic> ttttzzzffgg
<vrodic> jebi te ircanje na mobitelu iz screena
<jelly> Mmike: za konsolidaciju snapshota uzima udio za IO alociran za virtualku, i IO unutar virtualke totalno steka za to vrijeme (ako se ima spori storage)
<Mmike> jelly: ja sam uturio svoja postgres sranja u lxc, ispod stavio lvm, sad mogu snapshote fino radit, i milina. 
<weshmashian> kaj nemaju svi solidfire za po doma? :)
<jelly> Mmike: lvm isto ima grdi penalty na snapshote, ali nema kod brisanja istih
<jelly> lvm radi COW u suprotnom smjeru od vmwareta.  LVM: base image je konzistentan, a kad se radi write mora napraviti: read na base, write na snapshot, update metadata, write na base
<weshmashian> ok, pocinjem imat probleme sa strojem ko mmike
<jelly> vmware: base image ostaje isti dok god postoji snapshot, write ide u log; na kraju kad se snapshot brise, radi "konsolidaciju" i sve iz loga pise natrag na base disk
<Mmike> jelly: da, al' to mi je jedina opcija. ne vjerujem btrfsu nit blizo da bi ga stavio ispod
<Mmike> weshmashian: a? :)
<jelly> Mmike: zfs?
<weshmashian> bluetooth cucla bateriju, blacklistam modul, disableam servis ali nakon reboota powertop opet veli da mi zdere
<Mmike> jelly: a da, znam :)
<weshmashian> pa moram upalit modul i servis da ga mogu ugasit :)
<weshmashian> vidi se da imam viska vremena na godisnjem...
<jelly> Mmike: a gle, ak imas ssdove boli te djon.  Ovo moje se trenutno vrti na sporim 10krpm sas diskovima
<vileni> Mmike: a hrana nista, jel :P
<VjetarSaSunca> http://gizmodo.com/microsoft-wants-to-port-everything-to-windows-1700952661
<VjetarSaSunca> http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/29/microsoft-launches-its-net-distribution-for-linux-and-mac/
<Mmike> vileni: a bio s hniksicem 
<Mmike> kak sjedim
<Mmike> guram stol trbuhom
<Mmike> i dodjem skroz do ulaznih vrata do kraja dana :D
<vileni> haha
<vileni> Mmike: ma ionako te nebih htio danas, moram prezivjeti rostilj u delnicama navecer i sutra :)
<Mmike> JADAN
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> ima li stogod (kvalitetnih) besplatnih navigacijskih (koje rade offline) aplikacija za android
<obruT> ide li uopce besplatno i kvalitetno zajedno u ovom podrucju
<CrazyLemon> obruT Here maps je bresplatna navigacija
<CrazyLemon> i da.. kvalitetna je :)
<obruT> upravo skino :)
<obruT> ak se ne pojavim na ircu kroz sljedecih par dana, vjerojatno sam zaglavio negdje u rusiji (a ne idem tamo) :)
<CrazyLemon> pusti breadcrumbs za soboom :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa kaj ti treba za hr navigacija :)
<SilverSpace> kaj to sve nisi vec proso
<obruT> SilverSpace: idemo se zena i ja kroz nekih sat-dva provozat do Slovacke, a tam nismo nikad bili
<obruT> pa ono, tak usput ak se izgubimo da se znamo vratit
<obruT> nist, odo
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/openwrtbash.png
<SilverSpace> http://gdgtarena.com/windows-10-preview-for-raspberry-pi-2-now-available/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<Mmike> di vam se rizolva radio.hrt.hr
<Mmike> i na kojem ste ISPu?
<infy-> Mmike: telekom, 213.5.58.11
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> thnx
<SilverSpace> spat
<SilverSpace> ln
<dodobas> zasto me idioti iz t-coma zovu u 3h ujutro... 385 800 91 92... i to svaki dan ... kako sam presao baru...
<dodobas> pretpostavljam da je t-com...
<Mmike> dodobas, to ti je vipnet
<Mmike> https://hr-hr.facebook.com/vipnet/posts/10151888874238004
<dodobas> pa koji K me zove vipnet... ako s vipnetom nemam veze ...
<dodobas> i to od trenutka kad sam se spojio na GSM mrezu
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nazovi ih nazad :D
<Mmike> dodobas, di ti se resolva radio.hrt.hr
<dodobas> Mmike: a sto cu drugo :)
<dodobas> host radio.hrt.hr
<dodobas> radio.hrt.hr has address 213.5.56.25
<Mmike> thnx
<markosejic> d vecer
<dodobas> hmm, linux 4.0.1 :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-01
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<infy-> o/
<vrodic> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro radnicka klaso 
<SilverSpace> sad mogu i na terasi na vrh zgrade terorizirati susjede muzikom 
<SilverSpace> kupio sam si BT zvucnike 
<SilverSpace> http://hdtelevizija.com/2014/10/24/arctic-sound-s111-bt-prijenosni-zvucnici-recenzija/
<SilverSpace> steta nisu imali ovakve pinki
<obruT> SilverSpace: pustaj im internacionalu :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<vrodic> obruT: kada si u utorak u fothiji?
<SilverSpace> obruT: pustit cu im Thomsona 
<SilverSpace> ovi moji iz ulice su 72% glasali za josipovica 
<obruT> vrodic: oko 18h cu vjerojatno doci...
<obruT> nist, odo istrazit sto slovakinje radu za prvi maj... 
<vrodic> zasto slovakinje? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol kaj nije zena sa tobom 
<vrodic> bolje pitanje je, gdje su te slovakinje :)
<SilverSpace> vrodic: otiso je u slovacku :)
<SilverSpace> biciklirat
<dodobas> Linux sarch 4.0.1-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 29 12:00:26 CEST 2015 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<SilverSpace> oo novi srach
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jel to jos moras sve kopajlirati :)
<dodobas> nikad nisam niti morao...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> na rpi arch najbolje radi od svih ostalih OS za rpi
<dodobas> nisam jos probao rpi ... nikako da nadjem neku svrhu...
<SilverSpace> meni vrti xbmc
<dodobas> SilverSpace: eh... kad si ti vezan uz TV :)
<SilverSpace> http://sourceforge.net/projects/archwipi/
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> danas mi uje mlada pekarica dala 40godina odmah sam je pocastio :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: opet ces u bajbukani zavrsit... rekli smo ti da se nije kull skidati u javnosti i pokazivati kobiasie... mladim pekaricama
<dodobas> *kobasice
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi preko?
<SilverSpace> jaoooo
<dodobas> Mmike: a jesam
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
<Mmike> [  3] 830.0-840.0 sec  1.19 MBytes  1.00 Mbits/sec   0.022 ms    0/  851 (0%)
<Mmike> [  5] 820.0-830.0 sec  1.19 MBytes  1000 Kbits/sec   0.012 ms    0/  850 (0%)
<Mmike> cudan ovaj iptraf :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mogu sad?
<Mmike> zaspat cu opet i onda opet nece nist bit
<Mmike> a ova druga dva nit da bi prstom mrli
<Mmike> mrdli
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj cekas :)
<Mmike> eto
<frainfreeze> jelly, dali ikad imaš nick jelly-home
<frainfreeze> ako da onda si uletio u ovaj screnshoot http://pad3.whstatic.com/images/b/bb/Add-ChanServ-to-Your-IRC-Channel-on-Freenode-Step-2.jpg
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly> frainfreeze: ok
<jelly> frainfreeze: krivo ime kanala za chanserv naredbu 
<jelly> korisnici bi mogli misliti da je < > dio sintakse
<frainfreeze> yup
<frainfreeze> totalno zbunjujuce ^^
<frainfreeze> na to sam slucajno naletio dok sam trazio jednostavni tutorial za frenda.
<jelly> izgleda da taj WikiHow krade dokumentaciju od svuda, nalijepi par slicica bez provjere da li ista od toga stvarno radi, i objavljuje
<frainfreeze> Da... dobra ideja ali implementacija je totalno smeće.
<frainfreeze> Nema do official manuala.
<frainfreeze> neki blog, naslov kaže "IRC is dead, long live facebook"
<frainfreeze> *urac. Net mi krepava nemogu ni mail otvori a kamo li facebook chat, IRC je bog i batina
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-02
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<infy-> o/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> dobra Lenovo fora sa kutijom https://youtu.be/h08GBYRKf3U
<datase> YouTube: Lenovo K3 Note Teana - 0:04:52 - 110 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<markosejic> d dan
<dodobas> https://imgur.com/apI8tNl
<dodobas> well, isn't that nice
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> nema utrka ovaj vikend
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> jel znate da postoji elektro mjenac brzina na biciklu shimano ?
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3knD7Me_L6w
<datase> YouTube: Shimano Di2 Electronic Gears for Road Bikes Explained - 0:03:43 - 14,640 views - 114 likes / 3 dislikes
<jelly> jel automatski mjenjac
<CrazyLemon> lol.. več dugo :)
<CrazyLemon> nije automatski :)
<SilverSpace> kazu da im to puno pomaze 
<SilverSpace> kad su im prsti hladni 
<markosejic> d vecer
<nicols> jutro!
<Mmike> nicols, pretjerujes :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfANs2y_frk
<datase> YouTube: The 2 Euro T-Shirt - A Social Experiment - 0:01:45 - 2,246,476 views - 7241 likes / 413 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-03
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<infy-> :|
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<jelly> Mmike: mh, niko nije uzeo majcu?
<Mmike> tak tvrde
<jelly> bojim se da je u hrpi tih zemalja rad u sweatshopu bolja opcija nego rad u polju
<Vlado9A3CY> jelly: kakvu majicu... gdje? ... ima li XL veličine? :D
<Mmike> sugavi gmai
<Mmike> i idijotski iphone
<Mmike> krivi klik, i voila, sinkalo mi sve kontakte s gmailom
<Mmike> pa jebem ti rizu
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> baterije su cudne http://imgur.com/gallery/qS0lCpK 
<jelly> koja banka ima dobro sredjena i jeftina SEPA placanja (ja placam nekome u EU)?
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly> ili sve cekaju krajnji zakonski rok (2016-10-31) i do tad naplacuju bezobrazne cifre
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol kak se napuhnula baterija 
<markosejic> mjenjaj je 
<jelly> markosejic: kontekst http://imgur.com/gallery/qS0lCpK 
<jelly> ppale mi je uvijek smijesan kad ga vidim na tv
<Mmike> http://micropython.org/
<jelly> a di je micromkv :-(
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-02
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> Jutro!
<BotaniCar_> brbotro troju !
<pkiller> jutro
<weshmashian> moanin'
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian, ti ono i macke imas doma, jeld ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: imadem
<BotaniCar_> Jel stanes ti u svoj krevet uz toliku familiju sad ? 
<weshmashian> stanem, macke ne idu u krevet s nama
<BotaniCar_> jebate, tuce djece, zena, macke, spavas u shupi, jeld' ? 
<weshmashian> ili zelis rec da sam debel, jel? :)
<weshmashian> jok, na tavanu :)
<BotaniCar_> O, nisu ko psi ? TIL
<weshmashian> jesu, ali smo ih preodgojili
<weshmashian> jedna se ponasa ko pes doduse - sece se s nama po vani
<weshmashian> fucnes - dodje
<weshmashian> i tak
<SilverSpace> ke
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5adE83TYzQ ke ke 
<datase> YouTube: AC/DC & Lemmy (live Melbourne 2010) - 0:05:35 - 1765880 views - 5112 likes / 210 dislikes
<BotaniCar_> Aj sad ovo na najglasnije
<BotaniCar_> Jebenti, trgaju gitare
<BotaniCar_> oodžo modžo !
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar putar
<BotaniCar_> Luigi and Pasquale came to the US somewhere in the early 1900's looking for a better life. They went to Coney Island, spied a hot dog stand, and placed their orders. Walking away, Luigi opened up his package, stared at it, turned white, and turned to Pasquale to ask: "Which part of the dog did YOU get!?"
<vileni> wtf, ne mogu obrisati fajl kao root, 777 je, chattr provjerio, facl provjerio, sto jos moze biti?
<BotaniCar_> Jel postoji fajl ? 
<BotaniCar_> Ako dobro sitam , "sudo chattr -a -i . tvojfile" i "sudo rm -rf tvojfile" nisu prosli ? 
<BotaniCar_> sitam !!
<BotaniCa1_> eh da
<BotaniCar_> lol, fejkeru
<BotaniCar_> svi ste vi botanicar
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: jebga nesto sam utiplao i sad neznam vratiti
<SilverSpace> :)=
<BotaniCar_> Oce to s tiplama
<BotaniCar_> vileni, i "lsattr -d . tvojfile" !
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> zasto bi neko brisao 1 fajl sa -r ?
<BotaniCar_> mehanicki sam to otipko
<SilverSpace> lol sad su svi botani :)
 * BotaniCar_ ceka da se vileni sjeti da je mountao readonly FS
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: skuzio sam di sam sprcko i vise nisam botanicar :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace, reci, di si sprcko ? 
<BotaniCar_> vise se ne sjeca ... 
<BotaniCar_> em ti starost :) 
<SilverSpace> htio sam da ti nick obojim drugom bojom da nisi isti ko svi ostali 
<SilverSpace> pa sam krivu naredbu napisao u irssi
<BotaniCar_> HTIO SI ME OFARBATI U PROZIRNO DA NE SPAMAM !!!111
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> ( sad svi guglaju "irssi transparent chat for one boring nick " )
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> joj odoh malo van na kisu
<BotaniCar_> Di ces jebate
<SilverSpace> vec sam danas bio 
<SilverSpace> moram po malca u shule
<BotaniCar_> kondome na glave i juris
<SilverSpace> kaj da me zapru v rest
<BotaniCar_> Pa ne moras kondom s likom betmena, stavi prozirni :) 
<BotaniCar_> Ako mogu konzum vrecice stavljat na glave .. 
<SilverSpace> bu se vuciteljka splasila
<SilverSpace> odoh
<BotaniCar_> Moglo bi joj se dopast'  :) iBok
<vileni> BotaniCar_: ovo sa -d je pomoglo, vidio sam -i na direktoriju iznad :)
<BotaniCar_> "aypea[1]> systemd appears to be rather psychopathic when told to kill processes."
<BotaniCar_> vileni, ++
<dodobas> L+
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/prvi-put-u-povijesti-sjeverne-koreje-opljackana-banka/890703.aspx
<Mmike> lolo - lol
<dodobas> PAge not found ...
<Mmike> dodobas, http://jebo.me/pas/5d
<Mmike> popravi si internet :)
<dodobas> Page not found ...
<Mmike> ah, sorry
<Mmike> zaboravljam da ti koristis potrganu linux distribuciju
<Mmike> tam cesto nist ne radi
<Mmike> upgradeirao 3 linodea sa XENa na KVM - na svima mi povray benchmark sad traje sporije
<Mmike> cca 2min10sec -> 2min30sec
<Mmike> Pa ja ne vjerujem, mi imamo 'Agenciju za opremu pod tlakom'
<Hrki> dobar dan!
<Hrki> razume se tko u batch scripting, trebala bi mi mala pomoc 
<Hrki> ako se dobro sjecan, netko mi je tu davno pomogo XD
<Mmike> batch?
<Mmike> ili bash? :D
<Hrki> batch :D
<Hrki> ono m$ govno :D
<Hrki> .bat fajlovi XD
<Mmike> oh
 * Mmike gleda u pravcu di su BotaniCar_ ili vileni  :)
<Hrki> :)
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, mislis .ps1 ? :D
<BotaniCar_> ono, powershell :)
<Hrki> cuj, mores mi i na powershell convertati :D
<BotaniCar_> kajku*ac cmd :)
<BotaniCar_> Aj ti prvo pitaj pitanje :) 
<Hrki> ae
<Hrki> cek
<BotaniCar_> A ja idem delat, taman sam si nekaj zakompliciral :) 
<BotaniCar_> A irc blinka :)
<Hrki> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/36057405/batch-print-pdf-files-from-list-txt-file
<Hrki> vec jeedan lik ima slican problem
<Hrki> tocno to i meni treba
<vileni> Mmike: ma sta mene gledas, kakvi windowsdosovi i ostalo
<BotaniCar_> Shvati to kao povjerenje u nasu snalazljivost :) 
<BotaniCar_> tak sam si nfsen strg'o da je milina. 
<vileni> opet?
<BotaniCar_> Nisam vec pol' godine ikakve djidje dodavao, da , to otprilike korelira s zadnjim sjebom :)
<BotaniCar_> Zakaj ti tak dobro pamtis ? :D
<BotaniCar_> Ili ti je to default kad netko sjebe ? :) "opet?" :)
<vileni> BotaniCar_: neznam nikoga tko je slagao nfsen osim tebe, a i nije da je tesko zeznuti nesto tamo
<BotaniCar_> Jebenti, znam za lokacije vise rodjendaonica nego birtija :( 
<BotaniCar_> Opet sam morao tudjoj djeci danas kupovati igracke koje zelim za sebe. Brijem da ce to biti sve gore kako rastu 
<jelly> kupi uvijek jednu vise?
<BotaniCar_> jelly, starino, ne mozes imati placu koja prati sve te rodjendane :) Kamoli jos i duplici :D
<BotaniCar_> Ono kaj mogu je poceti kupovati drek poklone ! 
<BotaniCar_> #onokad imas u firmi squid koji svi bajpasaju :) daily report veli da je lines parsed=0 :) 
<jelly> MITM ih sve, ne daj im da zive
<Mmike> weshmashian, vi i dalje rokate redis na najjace, I'm assuming... jel' se koristi redis-sentinel? 
<BotaniCar__> Å to bi S.Dali rekao "i don't do MITM, i am MITM" :)
<BotaniCar__> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13100814_1180513461982454_4115002079497299540_n.jpg?oh=a7ef9eaa7700ef01ba28f5865a81df8b&oe=57A8E618
<vileni_> izgleda da mi iskon popravio upload http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5295148545
<vileni_> bio je 6.9-7.2 obicno
<Mmike> Hallo aus Deutschland!
<jelly> jaaaa
<jelly> ich habst mein Kommodor zu Hause
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> sjebala me zena
<Mmike> a ja sam glup
<Mmike> pa sam umjesto 6 minuta do hotela pjesacio - 26
<Mmike> idem sad nac neki shcnitzl
<Mmike> i neki weisbier
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3dJLltC3aI
<datase> YouTube: Commodore SX64 Demo - feat. Tomas Danko - Mein Apparat - 0:03:18 - 5854 views - 33 likes / 0 dislikes
<obruT> hmm, ja svoje komodorce nisam palio vec neko vrijeme, bas bi mogo
<jelly> mkdir -p ~/.config/mpv; echo hwdec=vaapi > ~/.config/mpv/mpv.conf ---> 10°C manja temperatura na laptopu za mpv 1080p.h264.mkv
<jelly> http://indy100.independent.co.uk/article/australia-will-be-in-the-eurovision-song-contest-for-some-reason--l1U4IkF4nx
<jelly> pkak
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-03
<SweetMuffin> Jutrofski 
<obruT> slrn
<obruT> krivi screen :P
<dodobas> E-
<Mmike> dodobas: èµ°
<Mmike> dodobas: 前往
<dodobas> Mmike: ok, sutra onda ?
<Mmike> ne, preksutra
<Mmike> sutra sam jos u dojclandia
<dodobas> ali hoces li ti donesti ili da ja donesem ?
<Mmike> ti donesi
<Mmike> al' morat ces me poducit :D
<SweetMuffin> Kaj ste dronove kupili i idete vozit' ? :)
<dodobas> ok budem ja onda...
<jelly> dodobas: kaj je to trebalo bit, F0?
<dodobas> jelly: F0 ne postoji... pa gdje ti zivis, pih...
<dodobas> :)
<SweetMuffin> Ste vec kupili ljetne gume ? Kaj se ove godine nosi, di se kupuje ? 
 * Mmike ima proslogodisnje
<Mmike> sklizu se kad je zima :D
<jelly> dodobas: kak ne, lijevo od F1
<SweetMuffin> Interesantno, gume kod Furlana su 2kn jeftinije nego preko abrakadabra webshopa :) 
<SweetMuffin> Lijepo da se razlika u cijeni smanjuje 
<Mmike> wkkn?>
<Mmike> 2kkn
<SweetMuffin> nene, 2kn razlike , u furlana 487 , u abrakadabre 489
<SweetMuffin> Sachem vidjet' jel mogu u Furlana jos kakav popust iskamcit' 
<Mmike> kajje abrakadabra?
<Mmike> ja kupujem u vulkalu
<Mmike> ok su
<Mmike> i blizu su mi doma
<SweetMuffin> abrakadabra je agrokorov webshop
<SweetMuffin> Vulkal mi je antipatican jer (mi) se s njima uvijek bila drama dogovoriti za termin i nikad mi nisu poslali ponudu bez 45 medjumailova u kojima su me pitali ono sto sam im vec napisao/rekao. 
<Mmike> ponuda?
<Mmike> kaj narudjbenicu moras imat za gume? :D
<SweetMuffin> Ne, ali volim imati na pismeno da su mi X ponudili za Y novaca, par puta se Y misteriozno mijenjao, pa .. 
<dodobas> koje smece od uredaja... ako ne moze ocistati engine RPM, pola funkcija ne radi ... jer im je engine RPM, jedini kriterij da se skuzi da li je auto upaljen ili ne 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: imas na webu cijene, jebemu )
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: web cijene se potiho, obnoc, promijene. Izdana ponuda ima rok u kojem vrijedi.
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ne kuzim tvoju filozofiju s gumama :)
<Mmike> promijene se cijene, al' na dolje, jer obicno platim gotovinom pa dodijem popust
<Mmike> meni jedino bitno da se ne moram vozit kroz pol grada
<Mmike> ili jos mozda u drugu drzavu
<Mmike> smisla je to imalo kad se nije placao pdv nit carina
<Mmike> pa si mogao i pol 200 kuna po gumi usparati
<Mmike> glupi ured tu
<Mmike> kak se mices, tak se svjetla pale
<Mmike> osjecam se k'o kad sam u siemensu radio
<Mmike> svako malo netko prodje i prica njemacki
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: to s trazenjem ponude mi je zivotna filozofija, slazem se da je vise ili manje primjenjiva na razlicite stvari
<Mmike> ja trazim ponudu
<Mmike> za hardver
<Mmike> i stvari za firmu
<Mmike> al' za gume
<vileni_> mene svejedno ispadne jeftinije u slo
<vileni_> ali prije cu auto promijeniti nego kupiti gume 2 puta za isti :)
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: ja se iskreno nadam da cu ova kola voziti dok se ne raspadnu, a da se raspad bude desio debelo nakon sto zamijenim gume i drugi put :) 
<SweetMuffin> U glavnom,  Furlan: 4x ljetna guma (SAVA INTENSA HP), 4x chelichna felga (noname,certifikat), 4x ventili, punjenje, balansiranje - 2 771.37HRK
<SweetMuffin> ( 369€)
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: pa koja je to dimenzija?
<vileni_> nas je manje kostalo za bmw-a sa 205/55R16 i continental sport contact
<Mmike> http://tinypic.com/js0om1.jpg <- S(afeish)FW
<SweetMuffin> vileni, citiram: Čelične felge imamo na lageru, cjena za gotovino 39,98€/kom. 195/55 r 15 SAVA INTENSA HP cjena za gotovino 50,59€/kom.
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: ja ne znam kaj je puno/malo za dat' za gume, zato tu velim kaj sam nasao, u nadi da ce te me uputiti na povoljnije 
<Mmike> ja nebi tu gumu kupio
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: a, felga
<vileni_> to je drugo :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ja imam zimske save i zadovoljan sam,ljetne nisam probao nikad. zadnje sam imao neke prosjecne bridzstonice koje sam platio k'o zlato, a bile su jadne
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: kakvu gumu bi ti uzeo ?
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: nije bas uobicajeno da se tako felge kupuju pa ono
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: kako mislis "tako kupuju" ? Nego kad da ih kupim nego kad i gume ? Ne jebem, ako nekaj krivo radim, reci
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: ma nisam na to mislio, vecinom se druzim sa ljudima koji si kupuju alu felge i neke "sporcke" gume stalno pa nisam ni racunao da bi netko kupio celicne uz gume :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: meni su zimske save bile ok na mazdi demio, na mazd6 su mi ocajne - sava eskimo s3
<Mmike> veci auto, valjda, nemam pojma
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: tvoj auto nije puno veci od mojeg, a mene su save dobro drzale ovu zimu. Brijem da stil voznje isto dost' igra. No, jebo zimu, zakaj mislis da savKe ne bi bile dobre po ljetu, netko ti je rekao ili si rzvio generalno gadjenje prema savi ?
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: ocu kurac alu felge kupovat, nema dana da bar 3x ne najasim neku bankinu :D
<Mmike> sklizale su mi se
<Mmike> doduse, na moru di je asfalt gladak i to
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> nisam bio sretan nikako
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: Kaj ti imas na kotacima za ljeto (firma) ? 
<Mmike> Bridgestone
<Mmike> i ljetne i zimske
<Mmike> LMSport nesto je ljetna
<Mmike> a zimska nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> bila akcija neka u vulkalu, 330 kuna kostala guma
<Mmike> ljetne su sad vec 3ca godina i lagano bi mogle otic papa
<Mmike> pa ak naletim na akciju cu zamijenit
<Mmike> btw, neki dan, kad je ono bilo 2-3C ujutro, tak sam se fino otsklizao :D
<SweetMuffin> Da, bridzstonicama (za tu cijenu ) nisam bio zadovoljan. Guma kosta 1/3 vise nego nekaj jeftikanerska, a nisam imao osjecaj da su 1/3 bolje 
 * SweetMuffin jos fura zimske, ne jebem zivu silu dok ne zatopli
<Mmike> pa zatoplilo je bilo
<Mmike> ono, +20 je bilo
<SweetMuffin> Je, ali su jutra jos uvijek 2C
<Mmike> i taman smo taj dan isli u pizudu mater, 70ak km od zagreba
<SweetMuffin> :) 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ovo je gore ok cijena za tu intensu, u uvulkalu su 350 kuna komad
<Mmike> al' je brdizston tipa 20 kuna skuplji
<Mmike> BotaniCar__: https://www.adac.de/infotestrat/tests/reifen/sommerreifen/2016_Sommerreifen_Test_185_65_R15.aspx?ComponentId=254855&SourcePageId=31821
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: adac sam prvo posjetio. Velim, gledam subjektivno kak su mi bridzstonice bile za kurac, i nisu ni nesh dugo trajale, probat cu SavKu pa cemo vidjet za ~5 godina
<Mmike> 5 godina za gumu?
<Mmike> to je malo puno, rekao bih
<Mmike> sava ti traje zato kaj je plasticna
<Mmike> a vozne karateristike su joj kurac
<Mmike> koliko km radis godisnje?
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: imam dva seta guma pa svaki efektivno vozim pola vremena. Godisnje radim ~2kkm na posao-doma relaciju, i neke kilometre povrh toga.
<vileni_> 2kkm? to bi reklo da ne vozis na posao stalno?
<SweetMuffin> 20km dnevno, puta 300 dana
<SweetMuffin> Ajebate, da
<SweetMuffin> ne znam zakaj sam natipkao 2kkm :) mozda 8kkm :) 
<SweetMuffin> pokusao sam uzeti ukupni broj kilometara koje je auto prosao i razlomiti na broj godina, ali sam se sjetio da sam prije isao svaki vikend u Bjelovar, a to vise ne radim pa mi je ova aproksimacija najtocnije kaj imam 
<vileni_> meni je oko 10kkm godisnje sa ~16km dnevno na posao i par odlazaka do RI,ML
<jelly> mali lošinj?
<Mmike> ja radim oko 12k godisnje, sto je dosta, pa mi zato valjda traju 2-3 godine max
<SweetMuffin> Vis, tebi uberovanje spara gume :) 
<vileni_> jelly: da
<vileni_> pa nije 12k puno, ja sam znao i 35k raditi :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar__: http://www.vulkanizerstvo-furlan.si/hr/auto-gume/seznam/artikel/15965835, to si kupi
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: koje su to gume ? Pise samo "EFFICIENTGRIP PERF"
<SweetMuffin> kaj je interesantno, kad upises kod gume ( 15965835 ) u furlanovu trazilicu, vrati ti nazad da nije tocan
<vileni_> goodyear
<vileni_> ja ne volim nista efficient ili eko 
<vileni_> i blue
<SweetMuffin> taman izguglah :) Kaj znaci taj "efficient" ?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: http://www.reifenchampion.de/goodyear-efficientgrip-performance-195-65-r15-91h-sommerreifen.html?adword=google/rch/pool/reifen/productextension
<Mmike> tak se zove guma
<Mmike> i po adacovom testu je druga guma
<SweetMuffin> Da, gledam, fino je recenzirana
<SweetMuffin> I, ispada da je jeftinija od save, svasta
<Mmike> pa nije
<Mmike> reko si tamo da ti je sava 700 kuna za 4 gume, s montazom
<vileni_> mozda ako limara uracunas
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: za ove kaj preporucas na webu kaze: "Cijena za gotovinu &:49,48 €" , ja sam za savu u ponudi dobio "195/55 r 15 SAVA INTENSA HP cjena za gotovino 50,59€/kom."
<SweetMuffin> kako bilo, zabiljezih, falalepa !
<SweetMuffin> Jedino kaj ovih koje si preporucio nema u /55/dimenziji, 
<Mmike> <SweetMuffin> U glavnom,  Furlan: 4x ljetna guma (SAVA INTENSA HP), 4x chelichna felga (noname,certifikat), 4x ventili, punjenje, balansiranje - 2 771.37HRK
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> 2771 kuna
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: felge !
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ja procitao 771  :)
<Mmike> rotfl :D
<SweetMuffin> ehehehe
<SweetMuffin> Uglavnom, nasao si mi povoljnije, nemojmo kvariti ! :) 
 * obruT ima uniroyal rainsport 3 i sasvim ok rade, cak i po kisi :)
<SweetMuffin> lol
<Mmike> obruT: ne ispujuu se/
<SweetMuffin> Brze mi se crtic skinuo s neta nego se kopira na USB stick #1stworldproblems
<jelly> kupi USB3 stikovlja
<SweetMuffin> Imam, i upiknut je u USB3 port, nekaj je sjebato "ispod", mis mi je trzao dok se kopiralo, pojavno je bilo k'o dok si prije s IDE CDROMa isao kopirati nekaj na disk/ripati, pa ti je ostatak kompa bio nedostupan
<VjetarSaSunca> hohoho 200/100
<jelly> \o/
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: tol'ko ni u 'ecnera nemas :)
<jelly> jos kad bi dali fixni ip
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: pff, u ecnera imam 1gbit
<VjetarSaSunca> ali sad moram vidjet zašto ftp server na ecneru neće dat više od 20mbit
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: fixni ip košta k'o Svetog Petra kajgana :)
<SweetMuffin> oce ako promijenis passive/active i probas s vise konekcija, znaju zatrotlat single connection
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: možda je do nestandardnih portova :D
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: dvojim, vec je neko rantao oko toga i bilo je kak sam napisao iznad
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: daj to malo elaboriraj, ovo nije dovoljo jasno
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: ping! nemreš me sad ostavit s poluinformacijom
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: onda kupiš vps za $2/month i tuneliraš sav promet 
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: lol
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: i to kupim negdje drugdje a ne na ecneru :)
<VjetarSaSunca> najgore od svega je to što je išlo sve fino dok nisam a) promijenio server b) prešao s Iskona na T-Com c) upgradeao VMware
<VjetarSaSunca> i sad ti znaj gdje je kvaka
<jelly> kvaka broj 0: NIKAD ne mijenjaj 2+ stvari odjednom
<ivoks> jelly: fokus.
<ivoks> pusti multitasking zenama i racunalima
<jelly> ford?
<ivoks> do one thing. and do it right.
<jelly> kolega ima biciklo fokus, i ford fokus
<Mmike> taj tko kaze da zene mogu radit multitasking
<Mmike> ne zna
<Mmike> ivoks: ne chekiras bas telegram? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: poslo sam ti sliku tamo
<ivoks> vidio sam
<ivoks> u cem je problem?
<Mmike> no sense of humor
<Mmike> that's the problem
<Mmike> idem pit pivo :)
<ivoks> Mmike: humor?
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosa_salvaje
<ivoks> mozda ja fakat ne kuzim humor
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLLiqbIkCtw 
<datase> YouTube: Street Hawk Intro - 0:01:31 - 315738 views - 824 likes / 6 dislikes
<jelly> tangerine dream
<SilverSpace> dan
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: jebemu, ti se NIKAD je javljaš na mob!
<obruT> mozda nema tvoj broj pa ono :)
<obruT> zena mu je rekla da se ne javlja nepoznatima
<jelly> zna da radis 2 stvari odjednom i da neces imati potpunu pozornost kod poziva
<VjetarSaSunca> bwah
<in1t3r> VjetarSaSunca kakav nick :P
<in1t3r> Sta koristis sada jelly?
<jelly> hi, sto koristim u kojem kontekstu?
<jelly> Bose zvucnike?  Lenovo tastaturu i monitor? :-)  xkcd majicu?
<jelly> kde... DE? :-)
<obruT> windowse ?
<VjetarSaSunca> bwah ah
<VjetarSaSunca> zadnja provjera je pala. Prema svom serverčiću  na Hezneru sa T-Coma nemam više od 40mbit
<VjetarSaSunca> dobrodošli u svjet brzog interneta
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: žali im se, čudni su putevi prometa prema hetzneru
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: kome da se žalim? T-Comu ili Hezneru? ozbiljno pitam
<jelly> t-comu
<obruT> ja bi prije reko DT-u ili tak nekom
<jelly> upravi vodovoda?
<BotaniCar_> plok
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca ima talent da me nazove kad se ne mogu/necu/ne znam javiti, tak je i sad bilo :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> lol
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: baš mi treba taj talent :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: mogu probat, ali nekak se ne nadam najboljem
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZPECFQ4NhE
<datase> YouTube: The Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up - 0:05:44 - 7204261 views - 23178 likes / 814 dislikes
<tonil> onaj osjecaj kad u jebenom dosu, cijeli dan prepravljas jebeni registry od jbenog xp-a, a radi kretenskog offica nemos sibnit ubuntu na tu masinu
<tonil> e da ima nekih ~1700 virusa,rootkita,malwarea,wormova, i svasta nesto sto je otkrio standardni paket av od hirensa
<tonil> i da welcome screen ne radi vec zamrzne
<tonil> e da javlja i da kljuc nije aktiva
<obruT> dosu ? sto xp se xp boota u dosu ? :)
<tonil> pa koji su jebivjetri radili na tom pcu 7 godina
<tonil> obruT, mda ne radi gui nikako
<tonil> cili registry krš 
<tonil> i da boota se u dosu
<tonil> čak ni hirens nije pomoga
<tonil> obruT, cak nije radio ni usb mis
<tonil> na login screenu
<BotaniCar__> Office skoro nikad nije razlog protiv migracije.
<BotaniCar__> Seru , znam, i ja sam srao :) 
<jelly> nije li stvar vrlo jednostavna?  XP vise nije supported, predjite na 10?
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofNmlKmEtiM
<datase> YouTube: Kries Kocijani-Konji vrani - 0:04:51 - 10052 views - 45 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> Jel' to oluja u Zagrebu?
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> eh ovo trebam :) http://www.gearbest.com/other-car-gadgets/pp_333253.html
<obruT> ja ovo trebam :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t2nDqusbqM
<datase> YouTube: Outwell Rockwell 3 Tent - 2016 | Innovative Family Camping - 0:06:38 - 1947 views - 1 likes / 0 dislikes
<obruT> sve ove godine se smucam s malim satorom, uvijek ko zadnja sirotinja
<SilverSpace> kaj ce ti sator :)
<SilverSpace> zena te izbacila van :)
<obruT> kak sta ce mi, da mogu picit naokolo
<obruT> moram ovaj tjedan kupit novi "manji", stari sam skroz ofuco
<obruT> al bi i jedan veliki kad se utaborimo na vise dana na istom mjestu
<SilverSpace> mrzim satore 
<SilverSpace> joj nismo dugo na kupi logorovali 
<SilverSpace> prije smo to radili dva puta godisnje po tjedan dana
<SilverSpace> ako se frend izvuce operacijom za par dana mogli bi opet 
<obruT> e jebiga, ja bez satora nikud... sljedeca dva tjedna cu samo u njemu corit :P
<obruT> a i vecinu vikenada kad nisam doma spavam u doticnom
<SilverSpace> pa kud ides 
<SilverSpace> meni je muka kad moram nekuda ici na dva tri dana
<obruT> idemo djir po Sardiniji
<SilverSpace> sve mi je to sad postalo pretesko 
<obruT> ulijenio si se
<SilverSpace> uh fino 
<SilverSpace> da jesam 
<SilverSpace> neda mi se nikud ic jer se nakon svakog takvog izleta sve duze i duze moram oporavljati 
<tonil> obruT, nisam bio tam
<SilverSpace> LN
<Mmike> starac :)
<jelly> -_-
<tonil> ća je jelly ća se radi
<tonil> ća mi nisi od volje
<Mmike> S AMI JE ZA
<in1t3r> dobra ti zelja obrut idi na crowdfunding :P
<tonil> lol
<obruT> in1t3r: pa nije bas da sam tolika sirotinja :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-04
<SweetMuffin> jelly: eto konkurencije jebomepasu: https://dovra.ga
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar SweetMuffin 
<VjetarSaSunca> poso-kuća SweetMuffin ? :)
<SweetMuffin> Ae
<SweetMuffin> nekaj tcom jebe zid. Sefici bilo dosadno i speedtestala u 1 ujutro, 0,1Mbps i gore i dolje, a kao optika 
<rut> :)
<rut> neka neka .. 
<SweetMuffin> Ispast ce da je ona krivo mjerila, ima vise uplinka, cini se da se spajala na krivi, krivo :)
<SweetMuffin> cudo je da je i taj 0,1 dobila
<rut> da joj nije flash blesao ?
<rut> ja sam imao problema sa down od odredenih lokacija al to su rjesili .. sad to leti ko i prije :)
<SweetMuffin> velim ti kaj je, nije gledala na koji uplink se spaja
<rut> pa da je bilo bilo koji i onaj u tunguziji 0.1 je premalo
<hbogner> o/
<rut> ili su radili nest pa je eto bas taj trenutak potrefila za testiranje :) .. reci joj da si nade kakvog .. pa moze i umjetnog
<jelly> SweetMuffin: i bestraga!
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> poceli su televizore opako reklamirati
<obruT> pa naravno, blizi se neko nogometno prvenstvo
<jelly> rule of acquisition #341: football... is good for business
<SilverSpace> e da kad to pocinje
<jelly> oh noes, mp3 stream za Radio Kaj ne radi
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj?
<jelly> radio kaj.
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.24sata.hr/news/bio-je-u-vreci-za-spavanje-na-biokovu-pronasli-ljudski-kostur-472505
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj slusas kaj? 
<SilverSpace> ja samo 808 i Yammat
<jelly> slusa mama kad je u posjeti
<SilverSpace> nemaju link za stream
<obruT> SilverSpace: vidio to sinoc
 * obruT od domacih samo 101 rock, al i na to pizdim zbog uzasno iritantnih jingleova
 * SweetMuffin slusa rammstein tribute bendove danas :)
<SilverSpace> 101 odavno nisam upalio 
<SilverSpace> pun kufer reklama 
<SilverSpace> 808 pice samo mjuzu
<obruT> SilverSpace: 101 rock nema niti jednu reklamu, nema niti jedne rijeci voditelja... samo podnosljiva mjuza i iritantni jingleovi
<jelly> SilverSpace: nije bitno sto nemaju link, bitno je da stream veli ICY 401 Service Unavailable
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: jel su na 808 još onak "avangardni" s mjuzom?
<jelly> (http://144.76.172.23:7051/)
<Mmike> Ur b at or b a
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: trenutno depeche mode pici 
<Mmike> Pici cestom
<VjetarSaSunca> nema više dobrog radija za podlogu za radit
<VjetarSaSunca> kad mi na Yammatu udave pričat na suho, bez podloge, samo mi se kosa počne dizat
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> 3-3
<VjetarSaSunca> a ovaj depeche na 808 je remix
<SilverSpace> da
<VjetarSaSunca> i ta švecova furka, "Čut ćete verzije pjesama i remixeve koji  se ne čuju baš često" 
<VjetarSaSunca> aaargh
<VjetarSaSunca>  I odna Morissey na 100 načina
<SilverSpace> gladan ko vuk a nesmim nis dva sata jest 
 * SilverSpace bio kod zubarke
<VjetarSaSunca> Ko da su me čuli na 808. Neš ti Miami Horror
<VjetarSaSunca> I još u remixu
<VjetarSaSunca> idem jest, ovo postaje naporno
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu morati uzet novi tulifon 
<vileni_> SilverSpace: hoces nexus5? :)
<SilverSpace> kaj prodajes
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni_> SilverSpace: a razmisljam o novijem
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> vileni_: nemam para moram provuci karticu 
<SilverSpace> tak da mi to bas nije neka opcija
<dodobas> vileni_: koji noviji ?
<dodobas> ja sam gledao, nisam nasto nesto super bolje
<vileni_> dodobas: 5x ili oneplus
<dodobas> a nist posebno ... 5x ima fingerprint reader, i usb-c koji nemos nigdje kupiti u RH ...
<dodobas> oneplus je ok, ali nije neki upgrade u onosu na nexus 5
<dodobas> tako mi se ba cinilo
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: koji blutit imas na tom nexusu ? I koliko mu baKterija drzi ?
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: cijeli dan, bluetoot 4.0 ili 4.1
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: ako ustanovis da je 4.1 (LE) , shapni cijenu na msg
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: to smo se vec dogovarali isprobati ali ja nisam imao vremena :)
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: pa jebo isprobavanje, izgsmarenaj ga i vidi jel ima ili nema :) 
<SweetMuffin> Ain't got no time to waste
<SweetMuffin> And i need to burn some moneyz 
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: ali sta ne znaci taj LE low energy?
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: znaci , mozes imati i 4.1 ( host funkcije, tra, bla, ) koji nije LE
<SilverSpace> na oneplus se dosta ljudi zali vidim 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ja se ne zalim, ja zadovoljan sa svojim
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ma ok samo vidim na netu da ih ima dosta kaj kazu nikad vise
<SilverSpace> vip ima uzasnu ponudu mobitela
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: jel to ovaj smartready? https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/nexus/EA0hSuXnJCk;context-place=topicsearchin/nexus/bluetooth$204.1$20le
<vileni_>  Bluetooth Smart is the marketing name for BT LE
<SweetMuffin> aj ti daj konkretan model, pa da si pogledam kaj i kak :) 
<SweetMuffin> Jer ovdje pricaju o nexusima od 5 do 7
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_nexus_5-5705.php
<SweetMuffin> 4.0 , to ne bu islo :( Thx ! 
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: ali po ovome ide
<vileni_> mislim, taj LE podrzava
<vileni_> i kazu da je to firmware update
<SweetMuffin> vileni, LE mi je vazan, ali 4.1 BT verzija mi je vaznija. 4.1 donosi BT divajsu mogucnost da bude i host i endpoint , to 4.0 ne moze
<vileni_> mislim, ne zanima me zato da ti prodam, nego cisto da razrijesimo to
<SweetMuffin> ++
<vileni_> nekad je sve to bilo jednostavnije :)
<SweetMuffin> Al cek, jebenim google: vele da nadogradnja na lolipop nadogradjuje i BT protokol na 4.1 , ali ne s svim funkcionalnostima :) majku im kompliciranu :) Koji 'droid imas ti natocen gore ?
<vileni_> 6.01
<vileni_> marshmallow
<vileni_> taj dio mi isto nije jasan, mozda ima neki app koji ce detektirati sto mi bt podrzava
<SweetMuffin> Mozda ovo: http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/43667/discover-version-of-bluetooth? 
<vileni_> ne radi na mom to
<SweetMuffin> Dreck. Nish, nazivno smatram da stvar nece raditi, ali ako se oslobodis koje popodne za pivce,lako pokusamo stvar zapravo upariti s telefonom. 
<vileni_> da, to bi bilo najbolje
<SweetMuffin> Ne znam jel se onaj kvazinijemac mmike vratio, mozda da nesto i pojedemo :)
<vileni_> nije jos
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> sta sta sta?
<Mmike> kad kad kad, veceras sam nazad
<vileni_> ja veceras moram neki auto gledati
<vileni_> sutra sam valjda free
<Mmike> mislim da nemrem sutra
<Mmike> navecer
<Mmike> a kaj opce se desava?:)
<SweetMuffin> "are you into sudo-mazo?"
<SweetMuffin> vileni i ja cemo se parit'. 
<jelly> ivoks: jel init zna odrzavat postfix/dovecot instalacije?
<SweetMuffin> Mislim, nasi uredjaji ce pokusati parenje
<SweetMuffin> TELEFON I SPEKTROGRAF; NE "ONI" UREDJAJI !
<jelly> ivoks: i ne samo odrzavat, nego i radit operativu u radno vrijeme, tikete tipa "nije mi stigao mejl"
<jelly> mozda bi trebao hajlajtat mirku i kennyja :-)
<kenny08> jelly, je je radimo :)
<kenny08> malo pomoci :) ima netko objasnjenje za ovo? 'sshd: fatal: mm_request_receive: read: Connection reset by peer'
<SweetMuffin> kenny08: Imamo nekoliko, daj kontekst. 
<SweetMuffin> kenny08: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install openssh-server openssh-client" :)
<Mmike> DT mi zagadio mrezu s IPV6
<kenny08> Korisnik se spojio ssh-om (key) i odmah ga izbacio. Ponovno se logirao i sve proslo ok.
<SweetMuffin> kenny08: koliko sam uspio na brzinu izguglat, uzrok zna biti kojesta, od stare/sjebae verzije ssh klijenta, preko visestrukih konekcija koje sjebu jedna drugu, do sjebatog x forwardinga. Pick one. 
<kenny08> SweetMuffin, tnx 
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBo63mS0lbM
<datase> YouTube: TBF - Obracun kod Hakikija - 0:06:07 - 164446 views - 371 likes / 8 dislikes
<SweetMuffin> "imaju savrsene energetske krinke koje stvara FBI sklop na bazi bureka" :) 
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> radi
<jelly> kenny08: reko mozda bolje dat vama nego zadrtim sendmailovcima iz nimiuma :-)
<ivoks> jelly: pa odrzavamo vec
<ivoks> jelly: trebas reference?
<jelly> ivoks: trebam sastanak vjerojatno, i neku ponudu
<ivoks> jelly: u SAD-u sam, mozemo nesto iskombinirati sljedeci tjedan
<jelly> ivoks: 3-tier sustav, ulazni, storage i izlazni serveri, 200k korisnika, hrpa custom automatike
<jelly> cilj: offloadati operativu
<ivoks> kuzim
<ivoks> ajmo se cuti kad se vratim; mogu te nazvati u ponedjeljak
<jelly> ivoks: moze. ak imas reference, super, da proslijedim
<Mmike> NIMI JUM NIMI JUM
<Mmike> jelly: to je onaj, zubcic, jeld?
<jelly> jeste :-)
<jelly> da otvorim SYSTEMD d.o.o. kao konkurenciju 
<Mmike> rotfl :D
<ivoks> heh
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> kad mi nisu dali syslog d.o.o.
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ak nam budete vendor mozda cemo vam morat konacno izmislit neki bolji link...
<ivoks> eh...
<ivoks> navodno sad vec moze nesto bolje
<ivoks>  Za navedenu lokaciju, na žalost, usluge nisu dostupne 
<ivoks> a jebaga :)
<ivoks> dobijem veliki :-(
<jelly> ta provjera dostupnosti na webu nije relevantna ak ti treba ista kompliciranije
<vileni_> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13133254_1128412540531992_3293705297069973843_n.jpg?oh=6ca03cd8459444b4d599e65a200e3b0f&oe=579B2BB3
<SilverSpace> oo moji promjenili portal http://www.btnet.hr/
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> ukidaju pecate!!!!!!!!!
<jelly> da
<ivoks> ne samo one likvidatorske, vec sve!
<ivoks> wooohooooo
<hbogner> propast ce nam "drzava", sta ce oni radit bez pecata?
<ivoks> sta ce raditi cuvar drzavnog pecata sad
<Mmike> dobit otkaz, nadam se
<Mmike> jebali ih pecati
<Mmike> ivoks: prkos se isplatio :D
<ivoks> ja jos uvijek nemam likvidatorski
<ivoks> i necu ga ni uzimati
<jelly> jel dobrica vuce ovu sliku vec 20 godina, nekak sumnjam da mu brada jos ima tu boju http://2016.dorscluc.org/activity/10/#activity
<ivoks> pa jebala ih takva glupost
<ivoks> Fault tolerant services with Corosync and Pacemaker
<ivoks> pa to je bilo 2011. :)
<jelly> ma rhcs treba svuda
<ivoks> taj pacemaker se fino razvijao
<ivoks> dok nije dosao redhat i pozaposljavao sve ljude koji su radili na njemu
<ivoks> odonda je stalo i pocrvenilo se :)
<ivoks> ubacili su unutra te svoje alate (cman i sl.)
<ivoks> a cijela poanta pacemakera je bila da se raskine sa cmanom i heartbeatom
<jelly> sad skines oracle linux i imas rhcs besplatno
<ivoks> imas cak i vise
<SweetMuffin> ja jos uvijek ne kuzim kak ce se ustedjeti 6 milja kuna ne koristenjem pecata. 
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: ustedjet ce se puno puno vise
<ivoks> pecat je neizmjerna zajebancija
<ivoks> koliko sam ja novaca potrosio na put da bi nakon 300km se sjetio 'fak, pecat sam zaboravio'
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: ne sporim da je naprava u danasnje vrijeme nekorisna. Samo me zanima kak ce ne imanje pecata tebi ustedjeti novac ?
<ivoks> jebo ih pecat
<ivoks> mozes pitati mirka i kenny08 koliko puta sam se vratio u ured proklinjuci pecat
<SweetMuffin> Stvar mora biti banalna inace ju ovi nasi ne bi mogli kvantificirati i doci do tih 6 milja :) 
<ivoks> a znas kako je tesko raditi posao kada ti je firma na murteru, a ti si u zagrebu, pa ti danas treba pecat ovdje, sutra tamo, pa preksutra opet ovdje
<ivoks> jebo ih pecat
<SweetMuffin> Jel to u radnim satima koji su bili provedeni pecatirajuci ? U ustedi koju imas ne kupnjom pecata ? Ovo kaj ti pricas je anegdotalno. 
<jelly> teraj mirku i kennyja da pecatiraju
<ivoks> novac koji ustedim nekoristenjem pecata uloziti cu u povisicu radnicima
<ivoks> Mmike: kak je tebi tamo? jel funkcionira sve?
<Mmike> ivoks: funkceonise
<Mmike> lijepo se suradjuje
<Mmike> sad smo bas s paolom pricali, i on se cini sretan
<ivoks> paolo paolo... jutros se probudim
<Mmike> sutra je praznik pa sad picim doma, pa sam onda u utorak opet tu
<ivoks> a 4 poruke od njega
<ivoks> da di sam, da je on pijan
<Mmike> ROTFL :D
<Mmike> sad mi to kazes :)
<Mmike> djelovao je malo umorniji nego jucer :D
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj ti budan radis?
<Mmike> u biit
<jelly> trijezan*
<ivoks> pa 7:40 je
<ivoks> idem na dorucak
<ivoks> ovaj bb shoes radi fakat dobre cipele
<ivoks> kad se vratim idem po jos jedne
<Mmike> tu je vruce
<Mmike> zabrijao sam da ce bit zima
<Mmike> pa sam sse obukao
<Mmike> a ono, +20
<ivoks> http://www.bb-shoes.com/ - ne mogu dovoljno nahvaliti
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: kakvi su s cijenama ?
<SweetMuffin> Nu, sad je samozatajan, a mene samo zanima da li mi jejeftinije naruciti cipele ili kupiti u bigfootu one njihove precijenjene 
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: cijene rucno radjenih cipela po mjeri?
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: ovisi o modelu, a krece se od ~1400kn do ~3000kn
<dodobas> ivoks: pa naravno kad si ti poseban muškaraca :)
<dodobas> eh... jos da znam pisat :)
<ivoks> dodobas: to im je novi tagline... prije su se zvali cipele zlatko
<dodobas> ivoks: hehe
<ivoks> https://cipelezlatko.fullbusiness.com/
<ivoks> cak mi se ta stranica i vise zvidja
<Hrki> ej jelly znam da imas veze za iskonu
<Hrki> bi mogli pogledati, imam jedan mail ali ima - u sebi
<Hrki> i sad nemogu do njega, jer kao koristim zabranjen "karakter"
<Hrki> a godinama ga koristim...
<Hrki> ma ubiti ko ih jebe, ionako retardiran mail...
<obruT> jelly: ja mu ne bi nist vjerovao, tu je neki social engineering u igri :)
<jelly> Hrki: PM ?
<obruT> mail adresa mu je sigurno admin-passwords-internal-mailing-list@iskon.hr
<Hrki> ma vise, spaljene celije u mozgu :D
<Hrki> neznam si sifru :D
<Hrki> a bogami nisam ni dobar datum rodjenja stavil ;)
<jelly> - nije zabranjen znak u email adresi... zovi-samo-zovi@inet.hr
<jelly> SVIĆE SOKOLOVI
<Mmike> cipele
<Mmike> mogo bi si za svadbu kupit neke
<Mmike> pa da imam 
<vileni_> Mmike: zenis se?
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> nego 
<Mmike> svadba/sprovod spika
<Mmike> tak i odijelo imam
<Mmike> da se nadje, jel
<ivoks> ja sam uzeo troje cipele tamo
<ivoks> nikad vise nigdje drugdje necu kupovati
<Mmike> zena pizdila na mene da 'kak to ides u njemacku kod customera'
<Mmike> a u njemackoj svi u trenirkama, hoodicama ,tenisicama
<Mmike> jos gori od mene :)
<Mmike> tu i tamo neki stariji lik u kosulji :)
<Hrki> pa tako i treba :D
<Mmike> pa to i ja velim
<Hrki> ne kuzim te fore
<ivoks> ma je
<Hrki> mada ja im na posel znam doci u hoodici
<ivoks> jeste muskarci ili deckici? :)
<Hrki> i tko ih jebe
<vileni_> Mmike: pa sad ti moras biti stariji lik
<Mmike> ivoks: muskarci, ne djedovi i '65te :)
<Hrki> onako, komentiraju, ali sam prirodno nadrkan pa nema problema
 * Mmike nekad ode na posao samo u gacama :)
<jelly> Mmike: mislim jesi sales ili si tehnicar
<ivoks> sta, nekad odes i bez gaca?
<jelly> ak si sales, ok, odijelo i prodaj
<Mmike> jelly: ovaj tjedan sam bio konzultant :)
<Hrki> ne kuzim, sta koga boli briga za obleku kad smrdim u uredu po celi dan i razrađujem
<jelly> al si inzenjer... kajjaznam
<ivoks> on je trol kojeg cuvamo u ormaru :)
<Hrki> mogu i o neal dresu doc
<jelly> ak*
 * Mmike ce u sales za jedno godinu-dve :)
<Mmike> jedno 7 puta se u zadnjih 10 minuta promijenilo odakle mi avijon polijece
<obruT> ja od dugih majica samo hoodice i imam :)
<obruT> a dressing code na poslu: tenisice, traperice i kratka majica (sponzorska s utrka ili nekih evenata)
<ivoks> mi nemamo dressing code
<ivoks> al ono
<Mmike> pa ono, radis od doma, kakav dressing code :)
<ivoks> radim u uredu
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> taj ured
<Mmike> pa mirka se skroz fino oblaci, moram rec :)
<ivoks> a i kad idem nekamo, isto se obucem
<Mmike> da, to je ok, ja se prehladim ak odem gold
<Mmike> gol!
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svHLzrHFAzw nemrem izdrzat
<datase> YouTube: Djordje Balasevic - Mirka - 0:04:14 - 238056 views - 379 likes / 10 dislikes
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJA57qWE2QY
<datase> YouTube: Đorđe Balašević - Virovitica - 0:03:28 - 40804 views - 164 likes / 6 dislikes
<obruT> kad smo vec kod djoleta... drugarica Jadranka mu je umrla :(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqISZjmW8gY
<datase> YouTube: Zivot je jednosmerna cesta - Đole i Jadranka - 0:02:59 - 143723 views - 654 likes / 8 dislikes
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krggxf4lvtQ
<datase> YouTube: JACQUES HOUDEK - Jesen stiže, dunjo moja - 0:03:54 - 23872 views - 187 likes / 8 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> to je pjesma o kojoj pjeva ona druga pjesma
<in1t3r> O Djoka Balasevic :)
<in1t3r> hola jelly 
<chaky> tko je sve narucio slusalice sa gearbest.com i da su mu dosle?
<Hrki> ako najdes povoljne na alzashop tamo su mi dosle
<vileni_> chaky: koliko znam samo meni
<vileni_> SilverSpace i Mmike su jos narucili
<SilverSpace> eh meni jos nisu dosle
<SilverSpace> 2016-04-08 11:11:55it will take 2-8 days to complete delivery----BRUSSELS - BELGIUM
<SilverSpace> skoro mjesec dana 
<BotaniCar_> ivoks, nije tako strasno, hvala. Znas mozda koliko dugo traje izrada jednih ?
<VjetarSaSunca> Večer BotaniCar_ 
<SilverSpace> LN
<obruT> umiranjem flasha i prelaskom na html5 video nadao sam se da ce zivot postati lijepsi... no moj cpu se ne bi slozio, a responsivness kontrola na youtubeu je koma
<CrazyLemon> agreed
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-05
<chaky> SilverSpace: ista poruka je i kod mene, na isti datum i sat :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> Gutt-en-morg-en!
<Mmike> vileni_: SilverSpace nit meni nisu dosle jos
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jutar
<SilverSpace> trojici nisu :) jedino vileni_ :)
<dodobas> Q2
<Mmike> dodobas: ooo, covjek-memory :D
<SilverSpace> uh kako su me jutros leda uhvatila
<SilverSpace> jebo starost
<Mmike> glegle, kliknem na 'shutfdown'' u virt manageru i vitualka se shutdowna
<obruT> ma da ? :)
<Mmike> nebi covjek rek'o :)
<obruT> nije taj virtmanager ni tak los, sasma ok radi preko ssh -X :)
<Mmike> eh, ovisi di
<Mmike> recimo, sad iz svabenland se nisam bas mogao doma spojiti
<Mmike> tj, jesam, al' drama
<Mmike> aha, ti ga dignes tamo, pa ga kroz xe gledas lokalno
<Mmike> hm, vish
<Mmike> mozda je to bolje
<obruT> radi sasvim ok preko ocajne lokalne mreze... al nije da radim u telekomunikacijskoj firmi da bi ocekivao da ce nam lokalna mreza brzo radit
<obruT> lokalna - server je par km dalje, al sve je to ethernet :)
<SilverSpace> zica
<Mmike> nomodeset
<Mmike> i nemam ruzne fontove u konzoli
<Mmike> tj, nisu toliko ruzni koliko je to sve sporo
<SilverSpace> opet ti sa fontom :)
<SilverSpace> 000
<Mmike> :P
<weshmashian> moanin'
<Mmike> hehe, professional deformation :D
<Mmike> weshmashian: squirtin' too? :D
<weshmashian> prerano je, to tek oko rucka
<Mmike> nakon sto je liku oovj birtiji pustio The Final Countdown od Juropa jedno 55 puta
<Mmike> sad je ok
<Mmike> bio kvin, bio ejsidisi, bili ramonsi, sad ide elvis
<weshmashian> jel' primaju muzicke prek telefona? :)
 * Mmike gleda kad ne postane bit pre rano za narucit gemist
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovisi kaj pijedes prvom :)
<Mmike> pijedem
<Mmike> guba
<Mmike> 'e, ajmo pijest nesto!'
<vileni_> pecat https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13124715_1052069548201270_2557627161255674202_n.jpg?oh=33ee9a19a4b22e7f356780f2c35c3653&oe=57B7E7B1
<vileni_> Mmike: taj soundtrack zvuci kao da je iz guitar hero :)
<jelly> pijest = pit+jest?
<Mmike> jelly: pijest!
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: meni  je glupo kaj me ekipa gleda ispod oka kad bi nakon hotelskog dorucka skropec popil ! Kaj, stucem 5 jaja, 20dg speka, i jos 8kCal u svemu drugom, i budem se od jednog skropeca napil ? :) 
<SweetMuffin> Nikad nije pre rano za vincinu 
<Mmike> pa, nebudes
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> 2 sata kasnije si za kurac zbog tog alkohola
<Mmike> ok je ujutro rakijicu popit ak ides zbukat ili u polje ili nest
<Mmike> sjedit za kompom i bit pametan - meni to ne pase
<SweetMuffin> Ovo drugo nemrem ni trijezan pa ne znam zakaj opce navodis
<SweetMuffin> kak si za 2h u kurcu od jednog gembacha ? Nisam rekao 4 , i ti ih jos blage pijes
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> mene umori
<Mmike> bas ono, osjetim da me umori
<Mmike> onda moram jos jedan, pa jos jedan, pa dodje podne, pa sam pijan, pa ode dan
<Mmike> kad navecer popijem 2-3-4 gemista nije taki bed jer odem spavat poslije
<Mmike> vileni_: jesi ti bio napravio ubuntu mirror svoj?
 * SweetMuffin si je bas zadovoljan danas 
<Mmike> ovaj bir ima neki 'bosnjak lager'
<SweetMuffin> nakon 6 mjeseci sam uspio istitrat' zakaj mi se jedna virtualka rusi :)
<Mmike> sve me svrbi :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: i? lose nogice? :D
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: memory balooning :) 
<SweetMuffin> Netko je podesio , a meni su tek sad odobrili da se ulogiram u sucelje u kojem to mogu pogledat' , da si virtualka moze zaduzit' vise memorije nego host ima :) 
<SweetMuffin> I, sve to na SATA diskovima .)
<SweetMuffin> sustav u jednom trenutku nemre docekat da se emorija odazove i OOM pocne pucati u svim smjerovima 
<SweetMuffin> Nda, na tim SATA diskovima je jos X virtualki :)
<Mmike> pa ak imas dovoljno sata diskova...
<SweetMuffin> Nemas :) 
<vileni_> Mmike: jesam, pa su mi ga izbrisali
<Mmike> vileni_: zast? :D
<vileni_> Mmike: nebih o tome :)
<Mmike> vileni_: kaj si koristio za napraviti mirror?
<vileni_> aptly
<Mmike> i ok je?
<vileni_> pa donekle
<vileni_> mislim, to je vise od samo repoa
<vileni_> imas snapshote
<vileni_> i onda mozes prebacivati koju ces verziju pushati gore
<vileni_> ali nezgrapno je za koristiti ako sve mirroras
<Mmike> ma ne mirroriram sve
<Mmike> al' trazim jednostavnan nacin da pokupim pakete u naturim ih nekud pa da mogu instalirati sto mi treba u super-tajni-datacentar koji nema izlaz na internet
<vileni_> onda bi ti mogao biti ok
<hrvojem> Mmike: apt-mirror nije los 
<hrvojem> to ja koristim za lokalne repozitorije
<Mmike> hrvojem: tam napises koje pakete hoces, on sam dependensije slozi, ... ?
<hrvojem> ne, stavis koje repozitrije hoces mirrorat i on ti ih skine lokalno
<hrvojem> stavis skriptu u cron da ti synca redovno 
<Mmike> znaci moram syncat sve?
<hrvojem> da
<hrvojem> Mmike: ja za testiranje imam slozeno da mi se perconin repo synca lokalno, a ovi ostali paketi idu apt-cacher-ng
<hrvojem> i to radi dost brzo
<Mmike> ja nemam internet
<Mmike> i moram nekak dostavit pakete tam di nemam internet
<Mmike> a ne treba mi cijeli main/universe/sstovec
<Mmike> bio onaj apt-zip nekoc, al' to je staro jadno i nepredvidljivo
<jelly> Mmike: skini cijeli, ko ga jebe
<jelly> sto ti je 100-200GB :-)
<Mmike> to sam i ja reko
<Mmike> tera, kaj je to
<Mmike> pa sam dobio cudne poglede
<jelly> nece bit tera jer ti treba samo amd64 i all
<hrvojem> da
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: a da dostavis internet tamo di ga nemas ? Jedan portabl AP ti izvrce problematiku naglavacke :)
<hrvojem> eventualno mozes pobrisat pakete iz lokalnog repoa, ako ti je bas tolika guzva s mjestom, a ne planiras svaki dan syncat
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: onda nije zabavno
<Mmike> jelly: ma i neki 386 paketi trebaju
<Mmike> u biti ja bi nesto di ja kazem: trebam ove pakete
<Mmike> i onda to nesto vidi dependensije i skine ih
<Mmike> i onda jos poslije utocim to u lokalni mirror
<Mmike> eto mikroprojekta :D
<hbogner> ubuntu2go :D
<hrvojem> jel ne mozes onda koristit apt-cacher-ng za to?
<Mmike> hrvojem: kak da ga napunim?
<jelly> Mmike: to je proxy, punis ga koristenjem
<Mmike> jelly: nemam internet tamo :)
<jelly> da, i?
<Mmike> pa kak cu ga punit koristenjem kad - nemam internet
<Mmike> mislim, ima apt-cacher opciju 'import packages'
<jelly> pa napunit ces ga tu di imas internet i odnijeti tamo?!
<Mmike> al' apt-cacher ne radi ako - nemam internet
<jelly> uzmes base/minimalni sistem, podesis ga da koristi tvoj apt-cacher-ng, i radis apt install kajgod (ili apt -d install ili svejedno)
<jelly> i povuces sve sto ce ti trebati na remote lokaciji
<Mmike> https://wiki.debian.org/HowToSetupADebianRepository
<Mmike> mini-dak
<Mmike> nisam nit znao da to ima
<hrvojem> pa kako bi napunio lokalni repo bez interneta?
<vileni_> Mmike: ako se ne varam aptly skida dependencies
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa to te pitam :)
<hrvojem> ne kuzim
<Mmike> hrvojem: koji dio? :)
<Mmike> vileni_: jel' se aptly zna brinuti i oko gpg kljuceva i svega?
<hrvojem> kako bi dosao do bilo kojih podataka ako nemas interneta
<hrvojem> s/podataka/paketa/
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa to je problem koji moram rijesiti :) 
<vileni_> Mmike:  da
<Mmike> zato mi apt-cacher ne valja, a kako si ga ti spomenuo, reko, moda imas neko rjesenje, pa pitam :)
<hrvojem> ako sad nemas neta, ne mozes onda syncati ni cijeli repo
 * SweetMuffin i dalje lobira za portabl hotspot s firminom SIM karticom 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: gubi se smisao ne imanja interneta onda
<hrvojem> SweetMuffin: problem je da bi brzo potrosio prometa
<SweetMuffin> hrvojem: firmina kartica, nek se trosi
<Mmike> problem je da onda - imas internet, a to je sikjuriti vajolejsn
<Mmike> plus, to je politicko pitanje
<hrvojem> onda lokalni repo, i syncas sve sa apt-mirror 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: onda nek DMZ-aju tu kantu dok se ne azurira, i pripuste ju samo do lokalnog mirrora. Svako rjesenje mi se cini smislenijim nego donosenje paketa na USB sticku.
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ne rjesavas pravi problem, you're now being ignored :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: that's acceptable. 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: nema - interneta, like, lokacija - nema interneta
<Mmike> ono, nema ga, ne postoji
<Mmike> no such thing
<Mmike> zamisli da je to bunker pod zemljom koji nema nikakvu vezu sa ostatkom svijeta
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: sve je jasno, imas samo dva pristupa - donijeti svoj disk s mirrorom ili donijeti internet. Nisam siguran kak se rasprava tako oduzila.
<SweetMuffin> jer, ako sam te dobro shvatio, nisi siguran sto ce ti sve trebati 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> siguran sam sto ce mi sve trebati
<Mmike> samo trazim tool s kojim to jednostavno mogu napraviti
<Mmike> hrvojem: apt-mirror skida sve, skinut ce mi cijeli main/universe/multiverse
<Mmike> mogu rec 'necu multiverse'
<SweetMuffin> O, to je olaksavajuca okolnost. Jel ti opcija na nesigurnoj lokaciji pokrenuti instalaciju tog-sto-ce-trebati , pa samo sve debove koje ce apt.log spomenuti - turiti na neki medij ?
<Mmike> al' ne mogu rec 'necu torcs, nexuiz, sauerbraten'....
<SweetMuffin> Mislim, ako je tog kaj ti treba malo, ako je puno, skini cijeli mirror i ko ga jebe
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: imas ti scrollbuffer? :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: da
<Mmike> hrvojem: da, kao, 'u pravu si', ili 'da' kao 'mozes birat koje pakete hoces'
<hrvojem> deb http://repo.percona.com/apt trusty main testing
<hrvojem> mozes birat kao i u sources list
<hrvojem> znaci main/testing/experimenta/multiverse
<hrvojem> ali ide cijeli taj repo
<Mmike> hrvojem: da, velim, to mi ne valja
<Mmike> necu cijeli main/multiverse
<Mmike> ne trebaju mi pusti gigabajti igara i ne znam cega
<Mmike> stovise, nesmijem ih imat :)
<Mmike> mislim da ce aptly bit najsexy rjesenje tu
<Mmike> ili pajtonusa neka
<hrvojem> nda ovaj aptly zanimljivo izgleda
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ti mene saljes da idem citati iznad, a pitas nekaj kaj se da izguglat ! Ijuf :) Dakle, kaj fali prijedlogu da pre-deployas to kaj treba i iz aptovog loga vidis kaj od dependencia treba ?
<SweetMuffin> Pa sve to turis na neki medij ?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: i onda?
<vileni_> dpkg -i *
<vileni_> :)
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: nemre biti bas tako jednostavno jer se mora instalirati redom zbog dependencia. Ali , u grubo, to
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: stvar vodi u smjeru koji si vec predlozio - neka pajtonusa koja sparsa apt log , i nahrani dpkg s lokacijom i imenima paketa. Kliko vidim , ekipa to stalno radi.
<SweetMuffin> "kliko vidim"
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: nemre to, server koji se instaliraju apt-getaju stvari, nemrem te debove 'na ruke' gurat po serverima
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> aptly za skunt debove, i onda https://github.com/spotify/debify za napravit mirror
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: posteno, nisam taj "ne smijem rucno" limit skuzio u raspravi iznad. Ako bas mora biti neki stanjeni mirror, onda kak si napisao 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ( trolam) nema neki juju za slaganje mrsavih mirrora ? :) 
<Mmike> trollas :)
<SweetMuffin> Znam, ali to bi bio deploy "na ruke" za koji ti nitko ne bi smio nista reci jer - juju je ubuntu magija :)
<rut> pa di ste buntaci 
<rut> muffin opet filozofiras ? :P
<rut> muffin sefika opet mjerila brzinu ?
<SweetMuffin> rut: ne, prihvatila je moju konstataciju da je mjerila na krivi nacin :)
<rut> ahaa .. znaci reko si jos da ravnalo mora ima vise od 10cm :P
<SweetMuffin> :D
<rut> cime se bavis na poslu ?
<Mmike> filozofijom )
<rut> bas :)
<dodobas> ivoks: koje si ti ono rutere kupio za Murter?
<hbogner> bijele :D
<rut> unifi
<dodobas> ty
<SweetMuffin> rut: neke testove u seleniumu radim trenutno 
<SweetMuffin> treb'o bi poceti R uciti, nekakavo zatisje je i imam vremena, ali zov imgura je jak 
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: blokiraj to
<obruT> SweetMuffin: planiras ga za nesto konkretno koristit ili tak, radi ucenja ?
<Mmike> apt-cacher napisat u Ru
<Mmike> ili smislit novi jezik, G, napisat ga isto u Ru
<SweetMuffin> obruT: trenutno nemam zadataka koji zahtijevaju da ga znam, ali bi se rado primio analitike pa moram negdje poceti 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: mislis da napravim rewrite https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G_programming_language ? :)
<Mmike> ili nadjes novo slovo
<SweetMuffin> Nene, zloupotrijebim tudje, to je to , ako nekaj sjebem izvucem se na stetu ovog prije mene 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ides do slovenije po gume sa mnom, za vikend ? 
<Mmike> mogo bi
<Mmike> volim se vozit :)
<Mmike> kad si mislio
<SweetMuffin> Joj, da sam mislio ne bi pitao, moram ovaj vikend na krstitke , iduci ! 
<SweetMuffin> Al, daleko je to , pitat cu za par dana :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> bolje da ne ovaj jer gledam kak je fino vrijeme pa cemo vjerojatno na selo opet
<SweetMuffin> ++
<obruT> SweetMuffin: R mi se cini ok i IMHO ga se isplati naucit
<Mmike> statistikator :)
<Mmike> dodobas zna R
<SweetMuffin> obruT: sve bivse kolege iz marketinske agencije, koji se bave statistikama, su zagrizli u to. Bistri su ljudi, dvojim da bi dangubili oko dreka. 
<Mmike> http://edition.cnn.com/2016/05/04/health/chinese-boy-31-fingers-toes-irpt/index.html <- emacs engineered kid
<SweetMuffin> erhmagad
<ivoks> dodobas: unifi
<ivoks> dodobas: nisu to ruteri, vec AP-i
<jelly> Mmike: prste k sebi!
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> mislim da sam nasao zamjenu za thunderbird
<ivoks> nylas n1
<ivoks> nema jos sve sto thunderbird ima, ali izgleda dosta dobro
<ivoks> i indexira puno brze nego TB
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> vec je posrkao sve mailove iz inboxa
<ivoks> i ima autocomplete i za mailove na kojem nisam slao mail
<CrazyLemon> nylas n1 je ok..ako ti nesmeta da sav email ide preko njihovog clouda ili ako laufaš njihov engine na svom serveru
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> https://github.com/nylas/sync-engine/blob/master/README.md
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> kupio sam si tulifon 
<SweetMuffin> kaj si 'zel SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> p70 lenovo
<SweetMuffin> Imate vi peMzici para, tulifon skuplji od soma kuna ! :) 
<SilverSpace> 5" sad i ja vidim brojke
<SilverSpace> imam karticu 
<SilverSpace> provuko na 12 rata
<SweetMuffin> Znas one teleskopske nastavke kaj ljudi stavljaju da im kamera na telefonu ima bolji zoom ? Ja sam mamu zezao da si ona to moze uzeti kao povecalo dok cita poruke :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jedina mana je kaj bateriju ne mozes izvaditi
<SweetMuffin> Zakaj bi ti to moglo trebati ? Tko je prije i furao vise baterija , sad fura powerbank
<SilverSpace> moram nositi zeleznu kutiju da me ne prate :)
<SweetMuffin> A, to. Na tu vrst sastanaka odlazim a da telefon ostavim u autu/doma
<SilverSpace> :)
<SweetMuffin> Ne zajebavam se. Ako mislis da te slusaju - ne nosis telefon tamo di imaju kaj cuti. 
<SilverSpace> hm nece ni se spojit na moj wifi
<SilverSpace> aa kriva zaporka 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICWstmI0G3U
<datase> YouTube: Djekna  Epizoda 1 - Pismo - - 1:06:33 - 328221 views - 467 likes / 38 dislikes
<vileni_> ako imate posla sa wordpressom kad http://wpscan.org/
<jelly> još i joomlascan 
<vileni_> sad sam odskenirao 10ak sajtova
<vileni_> i neznam, ruke mi se tresu
<vileni_> i onda me zanimalo da vidim jedan wordpress koji je burazu uvaljen da ga odrzava, iako nije ni developer ni admin, i njegov je 10 puta bolji
<vileni_> ono, nijedan aktivni exploit, i samo kasni par minor verzija na nekim pluginovima
<vileni_> a ovi sto imaju kao developere i sistemce zaposlene, uzas
<jelly> vileni_: sad zamisli da imas shareani hosting na kojem 45% korisnika ima joomlu i 45% wordpress :-D
<vileni_> jelly: pa kaos
<vileni_> i ovo su ovako stvari koje su ocite, i nitko se ne brine o njima
<vileni_> sta tek da si na meti nekome sa 0day
<jelly> ima nekih komercijalnih servisa koji automatiziraju zakrpe i za extensione i za joomlu/wp
<jelly> kolege iz web hostinga testiraju i vele da to radi
<ivoks> jebte systemd
<ivoks> sve ponovno uciti i otkrivati
<ivoks> vise ne treba ntpd/ntpdate
<ivoks> sad imamo timesyncd
<ivoks> pa imamo i neke limite koji nemaju veze sa limits
<ivoks> i am not amused
<jelly> timesyncd nije neka kvaliteta, mi smo i dalje na ntpd
<jelly> hrpa tih servisa koji su builtin su ofrlje i onak, good enough za radnu stanicu ili laptop ali ne a server
<jelly> njihov stub resolver je katastrofa, recimo
<jelly> defaulta na 8.8.8.8  :-)
<obruT> jelly: ti to ozbiljno ?
<obruT> prckam u zadnje vrijeme po distrama gdje je defaultni, al to nisam znao
<obruT> il je to samo na utuntuu ?
<jelly> to je upstream default
<jelly> http://thecooperreview.com/google-amazon-facebook-secrets-hiring-best-people/
<SilverSpace> uh
<tonil> jelly, :D
<SilverSpace> jebo sator
<SilverSpace> sprema mi se kampiranje
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/VLWLv1
<SilverSpace> eh da mi je samo znati koji je ovo majstor
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> krepan sam
<tonil> jelly, taj article je zakon citam ga vec 4 put
<tonil> evo što ti je siromaštvo http://novi.jutarnji.hr/autoklub/garaza/video-pogledajte-svadbenu-kolonu-od-76-mercedesa/3714342/
<tonil> čečenija
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-06
<SweetMuffin> Kak sam sad splasio kolegicu s https://youtu.be/p32b5nNq1zw #onokad pocne gitara i izuje te 
<datase> YouTube: Iron Maiden - Fear of The Dark (HQ) - 0:07:18 - 253026 views - 1054 likes / 20 dislikes
<Mmike> mirkec!
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: opaka stvar
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> koja?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ajrn mejdn
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq4j1LtCdww
<datase> YouTube: Alice Cooper - Poison - 0:04:29 - 68018828 views - 255420 likes / 5950 dislikes
<SilverSpace> da nastavimo u tom tonu :)
<dodobas> E4-
<SweetMuffin> o, SilverSpace ! Bra'o ! 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/
<SilverSpace> novi portal
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ee :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: nije valjda da citas to
<Mmike> moj bivsi sef
<Mmike> je imao super uzrecicu
<Mmike> 'this customer needs to be fired'
<Mmike> 2dnevna diskusija oko totalne pizdarije
<Mmike> obruT: reci ti meni, jel' ti radi novi ubuntu? :D
<SilverSpace> obruT: pogledam sport 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nove gume za sezonu 2017 http://is.gd/nX0H65
<SilverSpace> malo sire
<Mmike> kaj ce zadnje bit sire?
<SilverSpace> kak ce to sad u zavoju lezati
<SilverSpace> i prednje
<SilverSpace> jadni mehanikari
<SilverSpace> jos teze ce bit baratati njima
<Mmike> tjerau me iz birtije
<Mmike> brb
<SilverSpace> jebiga kad prdish :)
<obruT> Mmike: pokrenuo se je, grafika mi radi osjetno sporije nego na starom :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj to 
<SilverSpace> odoh slozit pice za mladice
<SilverSpace> limunadu
<SweetMuffin> Joj, juce sam pokrenuo nadogradnju tuntora na multimedijalnom piceku doma, Bo(N)g zna kaj bu me docekalo dok dodjem doma :)
<SweetMuffin> "please reboot to get a kernel panic message"
<obruT> kad smo kod sporta, danas pocinje talijanski drogeraski festival...
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ma nece ja se ne sijecam kad je to zadnji puta zeznulo 
<SilverSpace> laptop vec pet godina ide nadogradnja bez greske
<vileni_> obruT: jesi vidio reportazu o onima sto voze sa ugradjenim elektromotorima? :)
<obruT> vileni_: jesam... jos kad su copili onu zenskicu :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: mi idemo 14.05. na http://odi2016.irb.hr/ u Rudjer, dodjes s malcem ? 
<Mmike> obruT: imas atija?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: dvojim, pre kikichav je on za to jos
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa vipbox.me vise nema f1-practice streamove
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> imali bi da je racing weekend
<obruT> Mmike: a da 
<Mmike> obruT: pisi atiju, oni su sjebali, ne ubuntu
<Mmike> doduse, nisu sjebali, trebali su to i prije napravit - odjebat kurcev fglrx i sav effot preusmjerit u opensource driver
<jelly> !addtopic <Mmike> tjerau me iz birtije <Mmike> brb
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: veli nixhr_ da Tom vec godinama pohadja. na koncu, ne ides na science fair zbog klinca vec zbog sebe :) 
<Mmike> jelly: da, upala murija, raciju napravili
<SweetMuffin> !addquote <Mmike> tjerau me iz birtije <Mmike> brb
<Mmike> zsadrzali me tamo pol sata dok nisu sa svima pricali
<Mmike> cini se da je netko dilao drogu ili svodnjivao svodnice
<SweetMuffin> Ti sto svode svodnice su najgori ! :) Neki ih i pod-vode, citao ja ! :)
<Mmike> jebali te nickovi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol drugi vikend 
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> f1
<SilverSpace> 2.5 - 5 mbita up mi kazu da cu imati doma internet down do 29 mbita
<SweetMuffin> Jos ce mi na kraju biti zao sto sam otisao iz Dzubrave :) 
<SweetMuffin> U sesvetama ce optika osvanuti samo aku ju zubima navucem :)
<jelly> SweetMuffin: mmm, zacudio bi se koji su putevi opticki
<SweetMuffin> jelly: bi, ali dvojim da bi se i ugodno iznenadio. Zadnji razgovor s KAM-om di sam zicao da nekaj naprave za mene je zavrsio u stilu "a da se preselis, bit ce ti brze docekati brzu vezu" :) 
<SweetMuffin> Dze je sad onaj rut, eto .Net i na *BSD-ima :) https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=dotNet-NetBSD
<Mmike> http://www.24sata.hr/fun/zagreb-umjesto-popusta-na-videozidu-raspalili-pornhub-472912
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OV1a0UjfF1g
<datase> YouTube: Guns N' Roses - Back Off Bitch [HQ] - 0:04:55 - 1884 views - 7 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mauro_> ima li ko iskustva sa Ubuntu phone-om?
<ivoks> Mauro_: ima
<SweetMuffin> Tko me zove s +3858009777 ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: nisam !
<SweetMuffin> Ma, jel tcom, tele2 ili netko treci ? Poisticali mi ugovori za sve i sva pa pretpostavljam kaj je po srijedi :)
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: tebe nece zacuditi ako napisem da se nisam stigao javiti na poziv  :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: malo toga me kod tebe jos može začuditi :p
<SweetMuffin> :*
<SweetMuffin> To si ti sam' tak mislis  :) Aj' me napij na danima Zaprudja, pa da vidis :)
<jelly> 0800 9777 ?
<SweetMuffin> tak mi pise na mobutelju 
<SweetMuffin> al, bez leading zero, onak kak sam napisao iznad
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: ne bi ti to htio priuštiti, znas mi fotodokumetiramo te naše dane Zapruđa :)
<SweetMuffin> VjetarSaSunca: besraman sam, na koncu,znam neke djevojke koje su se na davnasnjim danima 'prudja zblamirale, a deset let kasnije se tak ponasaju da taj blam izgleda chedno :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> SweetMuffin: pics or didn't happen
<SweetMuffin> Igzekli ! :) Da nema slika :)
<SweetMuffin> Ovog sam se trebao sjetiti pred ~5 godina
<SweetMuffin> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/389301_182585561860359_1613909395_n.jpg?oh=17dcf160d5a69444da1cf8d9ebe4da04&oe=57A9035D
<jelly> obruT: PM?
<jelly> ma zapravo, nije bitno... nista sto ne moze cekati pondeljak
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/na-videozidu-u-zagrebu-se-umjesto-reklama-vrtio-pornhub/891635.aspx
<obruT> jelly: tu sam :)
<SweetMuffin> Kaj imas na sebi ? *spank*
<SweetMuffin> Nije otislo u krivi chat ! :) 
<SilverSpace> hm kak sam ja napravio racun 176 kn za tulifon
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: kao od Å¡ale :)
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: rijetko prodem 100kn i sad eto 176
<SilverSpace> fakat ne znam da sa zvao nekoga 
<obruT> jelly:   15:31 < jelly> ma zapravo, nije bitno... nista sto ne moze cekati pondeljak
<obruT> ak je to ponedjeljak 23.5. onda nije bed :)
<obruT> a u medjuvremenu ak se nekim cudnim cudom spojim na irc, to znaci da sam uspio naci uticnicu za struju i neki internet :)
<vileni_> jebemti pedalu
<vileni_> uvijek se jedna neda odvrnuti
<vileni_> (i da, znam za kontra navoj)
<obruT> kak to uspijes ?
<obruT> ja sam imao obrnuti problem, nisam ju mogao nikako otserafit
<jelly> heh, uber i kad digne surge cijenu za +50% opet isto kosta kao cammeo
<jelly> u jednom smjeru uber 16kn (bez surge pricinga, normalna cijena), u drugom cammeo 22kn
<vileni_> obruT: pa ni je ne mogu?
<vileni_> :)
<vileni_> otisao danas u ciklocentar, kao hocu U-lock
<vileni_> vratio se sa 7 artikala ekstra i 1000kn manje
<jelly> i bez u-lucka
<vileni_> ne, uzeo i njega
<vileni_> ali to bi bila bolja prica
<obruT> vileni_: stas kupio ? :)
<vileni_> obruT: zracnice, svjetla, veliku pumpu, ulock, pedale glupe, set za krpanje
<vileni_> svjetla sam zapravo kupio sebi i odlucio curi odmah proslijediti, posto onda skoro cijelu godinu vozi
<Mmike> ja bih se, i da je 20% skuplji, vozio uberom
<obruT> vis, moram si napunit baterije za svjetla veceras
<SilverSpace> ah sutra rostilj
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-07
<jelly> Mmike: valjda ce i ostali slozit bolje aplikacije i placanje sad kad su im ovi pokazali kak se dela
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: mo'Å¡ se samo nadati tome
<Mmike> kakva kokos ova kolinda :)
<Mmike> smijesno :D
<jelly> uber procjena tresnjevka -> pleso: 52.00-68.00 HRK
<jelly> Mmike: po cemu je kokos?  Mislim da izvrsno odradjuje posal (za onog tko je placa ;-)
<Mmike> pa kak moze rec onakvo sranje
<Mmike> mislim, mozda nije sranje
<Mmike> al' je omrala bit svjesna da nesmije to na glas pricat
 * jelly ignorant gleda vijesti jednom tjedno
<jelly> pojma o cemu se radi
<Mmike> ma ja jucer naltio na direkt pa je sprajc fino sumirao
<Mmike> ukratko
<Mmike> znaci
<Mmike> kolinda je htjela smijeniti bivseg sefa SOAe
<Mmike> oreskovic nije, jer nije kuzio zasto
<Mmike> nakon valjda 2 mjeseca prekenjavanja je lozancic dao otkaz :)
<Mmike> kao :)
<Mmike> e, a sad kolinda optuzuje lozancica da je bio milanovicev osobni spijun
<Mmike> sto je, onak, tesko kazneno djelo
<Mmike> al' ona, jako tesko
<Mmike> i ak je imala saznanja o tome morala je 'rec nadleznima'  a lozancic mora u buksu
<Mmike> e, a kak nije rekla nikom nist, onda ona cini kazneno djelo
<Mmike> i sad
<Mmike> kuzis, kokos opce ne razmislja, ne kuzi :)
<Mmike> e, a sjedim neki dan na rucku u birtiji lokalnoj na  branimircu
<Mmike> i slusam lika nekog
<Mmike> 'vojnik' stari, pijan, razdrapan, nistkoristi
<Mmike> 'dao najbolje godine za rvacku'
<Mmike> kao, micu sator
<Mmike> i veli lik, da, naravno da ga micemo, sad je dosao novi ministar koji ima viziju, ima ideju, on zna kako ce nam pomoci - nasa misija je ostvarena
<Mmike> e, reko
<Mmike> svijete
 * Mmike isprobava live-migration kontejnera sa LXDom
<Mmike> ak to radi as advertised, onda se micem sa linodea na neki lxc/lxc friendly hosting
<Mmike> jelly: koristis ti subkeyeve?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Bojna kokoš: lat. Gallina pugna pugna militas para bellum http://frajeri.org/jovo-nanovo/
<VjetarSaSunca> ne znam jel ju tako prvi krstio Oleg ili Vojky
<Mmike> tuga
<Mmike> jad
<Mmike> cemer
<VjetarSaSunca> Hrvatska!
<jelly> Mmike: ne koristim nista, nisam ni u debianu ni u buntu a nasi interni paketi nisu potpisani
<Mmike> pth
<Mmike> kak sad to?
<jelly> ni u carnetu... :-)
<jelly> ni na srcu :-)
<Mmike> izbjegavanje odgovornosti, jelly
<Mmike> idem doma
<jelly> Obrađujem signal za libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) ...
<jelly> wut
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<Mmike> Bok, Vladtkec!
<jelly> huh. > Osim za potvrdu transakcija u e-zabi te sigurnu kupovinu na internetu, token Zagrebačke banke možete koristiti i za prijavu u sustav e-Građani.
<vileni_> jelly: da, to je vec neko vrijeme
<vileni_> i pbz, aai@edu i jos neke stvari
<Mmike> ja imam digitalnu osobnu
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-08
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<Mmike> Padal' u Zagrebu?
<jelly> ne, samo je oblacno
<jelly> doima se kao da bi moglo padati za mozda sat vremena
 * jelly istrosio 2 besplatne voznje u konacno platijo uberu
<jelly> s/ u / i /;
<jelly> veli lik da mi mora dati fiskalizirani racun... i onda cekamo jos 2 minute da mu se kasa spoji i isprinta :-|
<BotaniCar__> Losha kasa. Krivim malo i njih,svi uzmu naj jeftinije all-in-one rjesenje na nekakvom tabletu od3 kune. Najskuplji im u cijeloj fiskalizaciji ispadne internet 
<Mmike> jelly: kad si se to vozio?
<Mmike> ja sam se vozio preksinoc, i nisam imao nikakav fiskalizirani racun
<Mmike> dodje racun mailom
<Mmike> btw, njemacka imala uber i onda su njemci tako promijenili zakone da je uber rekao 'screw you' i otisao
<Mmike> imali su ga u frankfurtu, minhenu ,hamburgu te berlinu
<Mmike> sad ga ima samo u berlinu
<Mmike> jelly: i dalje nema kise?
<jelly> lol, nema
<jelly> Mmike: danas
<jelly> prve dvije voznje su bile takitak besplatne, za trecu je vozac izvadio kasu
<vileni_> sta nije poanta ubera da ne moras imati razmjenu novaca sa vozacem, a sad ti tu on izdaje racun
<jelly> pa nemas razmjenu novaca, imas samo izdavanje racuna
<jelly> a novci idu automatski, transparentno s racuna 
<jelly> u mom slucaju sa racuna koji je vec bio konfiguriran u google play
<BotaniCar__> https://askubuntu.com/questions/601204/copy-paste-between-remote-sessions-remmina # darn you remina
<BotaniCar__> Nema neki pristojniji connection manager od PAC-a/remmine? 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-01
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro... pospanci :P
<Vlado9A> ;)
<nicols> zijev
<vileni> Mmike: stane i vise od 8, ima dodatna mjesta za ssd, mislim da ukupno 12 moze
<Mmike> vileni, ma, 3.5" su mi jedino zanimljivi
<Mmike> SSDji mogu iza, da
<Mmike> ne znam jel' bi imalo smisla slagati storage od 2.5" diskova
<vileni> Mmike: ako ti nije bitna brzina, da :)
<vileni> iako, ima nekih sto je jelly spominjao, oni od 15mm
<jelly> $firma bas uzima servercic sa 13x2TB 2.5", storage za nekakav backup. 20TB neto.  Onih od 3-4TB jos nema u ponudi.
<jelly> u 2U stane 24 diska
<jelly> https://semiaccurate.com/2017/05/01/remote-security-exploit-2008-intel-platforms/
<tonilo> lo'
<tonilo> vidim da su nadodane teorije zavjere na cryptovalute i narodnjake
<tonilo> :)
<sillyslux> ...begging Intel to fix this issue for literally years...
<sillyslux> pa nemos zatvorit stari bekdor dok jos nemas novog
<jelly> taj nounar puno drami, a konkretnog je napisao 2 recenice
<sillyslux> pa je to meni a) tldr b) nist novo...
<sillyslux> ili nist neocekivano..
<sillyslux> nespominje cve
<jelly> novo je sto su zakrpali
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> pa desi se...
<jelly> znaci ili se exploita, ili je nekom jako velikom customeru postalo jako bitno
<sillyslux> jer...
<Mmike> jelly, u biti da, jedina prednost (meni) 3.5 diskova je sto ima vecih kapaciteta
<jelly> ak uzimas 8-10TB da
<jelly> jer 2.5" su sad na 3-4TB (ti cudni debeli)
<jelly> za prvi maj jedna prigodna...
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCeqmPgRmUs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Members Of Mayday - Sonic Empire :: Duration: 04:06 :: Views: 495,232 uploaded by Kontor.TV :: 1,773 likes :: 234 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-02
<hbogner> o/
<SweetMuffin> Jutro, momcine
<Mmike> Oooooooooooooooo!
<SweetMuffin> Rek'o si da ce mi zammad posaugati sve iz maila ako mu dam ? Kak to sprijecim ? 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: kak maknem ono "powered by zammad" s landing pagea ? 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: pojma :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: a ovo za mail - nikak
<Mmike> bar ja ne znam
<Mmike> ja sam slozio tak da imam zammad@superfirma.hr
<Mmike> na koji je forwardirano sve kaj dodje na support@superfirma.hr, i na aliase od supporta (podrska@superfirma.hr i ina sranja)
<Mmike> i onda zammad uzima maiove sa zammad@superfirma
<Mmike> a ostaju i na support
<Mmike> imho, to je glupo totalno, al' customer htio, pa sam tako rjesio
<jelly> kaj je zammad, CRM?
<jelly> hmne, ticketing
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: a kakav reporting to cudo ima ? Nisam nasao nikaj 
<hbogner> budz0r, nvucinic nazalost nisam mogao doci u petak do zagreba
<vileni_> hbogner: nije bed, zabranjen ti je pristup na sve sljedece meetupove!
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<jelly> a ima neki meetupovi?
<SweetMuffin> Pokusavaju popularizirati AWS, what a wasted efford :)
<vileni_> pa wasted je kad je vec popularan
<SweetMuffin> a da 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_tnyEdT5Ns
<datase> ^ YouTube :: KUD Idijoti - Bandiera rossa (HD vinyl rip) :: Duration: 07:06 :: Views: 3,599 uploaded by YU Rock HD :: 30 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ti stalno neku pobunjenicku mjuzu slusas :) 
<jelly> united, UNITED!!
<SweetMuffin> :) United rakija, united pivo ! 
<jelly> united pizza <3
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vVnr5nV_M4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: PANKRTI - Bandiera Rossa :: Duration: 03:04 :: Views: 10,218 uploaded by Selver Viljevic :: 73 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SweetMuffin> <3 pankrti :) 
<jelly> zvuce pijano i ne znaju ni rijeci
<jelly> iotw pravi pankeri
<SweetMuffin> Bas :) 
<SweetMuffin> Å nejer opet roka https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/05/who_is_publishi.html
<jelly> Å¡nejerfekts.kom
<jelly> Å¡najer?
<jelly> mislim da je netko vec povezao Shadow Brokers i ruse, al mi se ne da traziti referencu...
<jelly> lol
<jelly> > Somebody wants to humiliate NSA and CIA.  Who is on the short list?  FBI :-)
<sillyslux> https://liliputing.com/2017/05/jelly-is-a-cheap-4g-smartphone-with-a-2-5-inch-display-android-7-0.html
<Mmike> from test import pystone
<Mmike> lose je ak to stavite u file koji se zove test.py
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-03
<jelly> meh, nigdje na tom uredjaju ne pise "jelly"
<Mmike> "Alonso, 35, from Spain, is skipping the Monaco Grand Prix this year to compete in the 101st Indianapolis 500 presented by PennGrade Motor Oil on May 28."
<Mmike> popizdio covjek :D
<Mmike> https://semiaccurate.com/2017/05/01/remote-security-exploit-2008-intel-platforms/ <- ovo je jos bolje :D
<jelly> Mmike: bolje procitaj komentar od mjg59 nego taj semiaccurate rant
<Mmike> nisam stigao jos do komentara :)
<Mmike> jelly, de nadjem taj komentar?
<jelly> upises mjg59 u gugle i kliknes prvi link
<jelly> ono... da sam imao link pri ruci, stavio bi link na kanal, n'est-ce pas?
<Mmike> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/05/01/intel_amt_me_vulnerability/
<jelly> nisam ti ja ivo'ks da stavim citat namjerno bez reference 
<Mmike> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/48429.html
<jelly> e
<Mmike> "Is this a big deal anyway?
<Mmike> Yes."
<Mmike> tak da ono gore i nije bas rant
<SweetMuffin> Jutreko 
<hbogner> o/
<SweetMuffin> Ide tko kam jest danas ? 
<SweetMuffin> Oko radnicke
<jelly> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwfWfVCSJcg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: We teardown a collectible Doritos bag to get at its hidden MP3 Player | Hands-On :: Duration: 05:24 :: Views: 11,002 uploaded by Engadget :: 162 likes :: 9 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<hbogner> SweetMuffin, ja planirma u time, pada kisa, neda mi se kisnut
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ja bi cak i mogo, tak oko 12-13
<Mmike> al' nisam definitivan jos :D
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: aj se definitivniraj :) 
<SweetMuffin> hbogner: kaj ima u Timeu za jest' ? 
<hbogner> sad vidio jelovnik za danas u time-u, nisam odusevljen, http://restoran-time.hr/tjedni-meni/
<SweetMuffin> A onak, mog'o bi izjest neki naravni, ali isto nisam odusevljen
<Mmike> jelly, kak nadjes takve stsvari :) :) :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, necu znat prije 11
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: samo lagano, ja cu te nastaviti nagovarati povremeno
<Mmike> cemo u burgerland?
<jelly> via http://boingboing.net/2017/05/01/capacitive-crinkle-cut.html/amp
<SweetMuffin> moze moze burgerburgerlanda
<jelly> prestao sam citati domace vijesti, u feedu imam samo linux i takve gluposti 
<Mmike> nate kaj cu vam rec
<Mmike> cassandra opce nije tak losa k'o sto je bila pred 4 godine :D
<SweetMuffin> :)
<SweetMuffin> Nije dobra, ali nije ni tak usrana ? Zvuci logicno :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: pol 11 je, idemo jest ? Jesi se definirao ?
<jelly> Mmike: menza na FER-u??
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, pol1 da se vidimo tamo?
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: moze, di je tamo ? Nisam pratio chat pa sam malo izgubljen 
<Mmike> podmornjacha
<SweetMuffin> ok
<Mmike> mc for the rescue!
<hbogner> di se na kraju nalazite?
<hbogner> submarine radnicka? 
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ces doc?
<hbogner> vrlo vjerovatno, ovisi o kisi
<hbogner> ak pljusne necu
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> osh zvat onog ubuntu-otpadnika?
<hbogner> oshem
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> pol 1
<hbogner> pozovi ga na telegramu direktno
<Mmike> jesma
<hbogner> sad vidim
<SweetMuffin> Placem od smijeha , migrirali smo (opet) nekaj, napravim provjeru i uocim problem, obavijestim one-koje-treba-obavijestiti-o-problemima i za 5 minuta me shefica zove da pita zakaj sam to uopce probavao. 
<SweetMuffin> Velim joj da mi daje placu za to, veli ona "pa da" i pozdravi me :)
<vileni_> treba podsjetiti svako toliko zasto nas placaju
<vileni_> brzo to zaborave
<SweetMuffin> Zanimljivo je to, jer dolazim do zakljucka da bi me bez podsjecanja uskoro poceli placati da ne radim nista 
<vileni_> onda bi ti bilo kao da u drzavnoj firmi radis
<SweetMuffin> Ahh, krajnji cilj, sveti gral svih lezilebovica, drzavna sluzba <3 Jos da su im place k necem :) 
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: kompenzira se to viskom vremena, dnevnicama, putnim nalozima, obavljanjem fusha na poslu, manjkom stresa 
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: ja ne zelim fush , ni na poslu ni ikako, zelim placu nakon koje ne moram kemijati. Visak vremena na poslu mi je nocna mora. Jedino ovo za stres, u godinama koje dolaze mi se cini da bu to najvazniji faktor kod promjena posla 
<vileni_> svaka promjena je stres
<vileni_> a ovo ostalo, ja sam zato i dao otkaz u drzavnoj firmi :)
<SweetMuffin> KAJ SI NAPRAVIO ?! ??!!11111
<SweetMuffin> Dodje mi da te potapsem po ledjima :) 
<vileni_> pa kasnis jedno 2 godine sa tapsanjem :)
<SweetMuffin> To je kao da kazes da je ikad zaista kasno reci "oprosti" :) 
<SweetMuffin> U materinu i migracije :) 
<SweetMuffin> Nevjerojatno, digli su me sekundu i pol prije nego sam narucio klopu. Sad ne znam jel da pizdim kaj sam gladan ili da bu'm sretan kaj nisam i gladan i s racunom za hamburger koji nisam pojeo 
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: da radis u drzavnoj mogao bi 2h na rucak!
<vileni_> i onda doma kad se vratis
<SweetMuffin> *mrmlj*
<SweetMuffin> sad sam opravio potrgano, jeste jos tamo ? Da bar pivo popijemo :)
<vileni_> najbolje ti na telegramu pitati
<SweetMuffin> Jesam :) 
<SweetMuffin> multitaskam ko mutav
<SweetMuffin> https://thoughts.t37.net/how-we-upgraded-a-22tb-mysql-cluster-from-5-6-to-5-7-in-9-months-cc41b391895d # ovo je migracija,a ne ovaj moj prculjak :) 
<vileni_> korisno
<vileni_> --use-memory=200G
<vileni_> i ja bi se igrao sa takvim hw
<vileni_> doduse, jos uvijek je rekordan onaj stroj sa 3TB rama
<jelly> i... jesu uspjeli migrirat na kraju?
<SweetMuffin> Jasno da jesam, problem uopce nije bio u necem veznom sa mnom ili migracijom, ali manifestacija je bila takva da je izgledalo kao da ja moram intervenirati. 
<jelly> ma ne ti, ovi sa 22terabajata
<jelly> a steta rucka...
<SweetMuffin> Jesu, dapace naslov zavarava, potrosili su 9m na sve pokusaje ( nisu uspjeli izprve )
<jelly> kad nisu zvali Mmiketa 
<obrut> mmike bi to odma prvo preselio u mongo, a onda u mysql :)
<SweetMuffin> Ja bi podatke dao konkurenciji , oni bi ih i migrirali i optimizirali :) 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> molim? :D
<sillyslux> nece ti molitva tu pomoc nista
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSueQN1QvV4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Marija Šerifović - Molitva (Serbia) 2007 Eurovision Song Contest :: Duration: 03:13 :: Views: 8,150,831 uploaded by Eurovision Song Contest :: 40,085 likes :: 1,941 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SweetMuffin> Maria(db) performing in "Molitva" :) 
<vileni_> hetzner nudi ryzen https://www.hetzner.de/us/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-amd
<obrut> ma taj ryzen je kita :) prijevara :)
<obrut> bas danas gledo usporedbu ryzen 5 1400 (4/8) ryzena i ovog mog 3x jeftinijeg smeca (g4560), e u sirovim pizdarijama ryzen nije 3 ili 4 x brzi (gledano cijenu odnosno broj korova/threadova) nego je u nekim stvarima max 2x brzi, iako se tu radi o puno manjim postocima.... a u vecini igara nije nist brzi (sto je u biti i za ocekivat)
<vileni_> 2x brzi? pa to je dosta
<obrut> to samo u jednoj multitheaded operaciji... inace se svodi na par desetaka %
<SweetMuffin> bas sam htio napisati da je 2x pun kurac :) 
<obrut> ono sto zelim reci je da je oko tog ryzena dignuta prevelika pompa.... ako ne gledamo onaj najjaci model, za istu cijenu dobis 5-10% (u nekim stvarima) brzi CPU
<SweetMuffin> De neki posteni rivju or forever stay silent ! :) 
<SweetMuffin> Kad promislim, nisam se bas nacitao tvojih blogova ! :) 
<obrut> ovdje pricam o usporedbi cpu-a od 450 kuna i 1400 kuna :)
<vileni_> pa amd koji je istih performansi kao intel zasluzuje pompu
<vileni_> jer nisu bili ni blizu toga
<vileni_> bez obzira na cijenu
<SweetMuffin> Nisu ni ad, nego INTEL namjerno ne vadi patente iz ladica :) 
<obrut> ma kita... ako je pompa ocemo ono, bolje, a ne isto :P
<vileni_> a sad je mrvicu brzi, jeftiniji, i podjednake potrosnje struje
<vileni_> dok recimo fx8350 koji je bio top model, sa 125w tdp i 4ghz nije mogao prismrditi i5 sa 3.4ghz i 65w
<obrut> razmisljo sam uzet onaj 8/16, ali mislim da necu, ne znam jel ima smisla
<jelly> oficijelne upute za flashanje firmvera za ibm blejdove: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpwYXeE6jDE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: HowTo: IBM ToolsCenter UpdateXpress System Pack Installer :: Duration: 08:04 :: Views: 73,792 uploaded by IBMSysxKnowledgeMgmt :: 41 likes :: 12 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SweetMuffin>  73,792 don't read provided manuals :)
<SweetMuffin> "I'll read this later after you walk me through this" <<< me, always when working with vendor :) 
<obrut> i tak... da na webexu/cemuvec krenete prezentirati svoj screen (hocete pokazat neku prezentaciju), a pokaze se vas browser u kojem ste guglali jednu od osoba s tog poziva, jel bi vam bilo neugodno ? :)
<SweetMuffin> samo ako je google query zavrsavao s "nudes"
<obrut> hehe :)
<SweetMuffin> Jel bar trebica neka? 
<obrut> trebica (Talijanka) je guglala nekog frajer :)
<SweetMuffin> Ja bi joj cestitao na proaktivnosti i pitao da li ima sestru :) 
<obrut> hehe :)
<Mmike> obrut: kaj brijes ti :)
<Mmike> pa ryzen je duplo jeftiniji od intela a site performanse
<SweetMuffin> Biciklista je, barem jajca brije 
<obrut> Mmike: ma kitu, barem ove procesore koje sam ja gledo... onaj najjaci model definitivno je... ali za ostale, nisam bas siguran
<obrut> SweetMuffin: da jajca :)
<SweetMuffin> obrut: ne znam jel svima tako, ali zone kojima maknem dlake se manje znoje i ( ovo je normalno i kod svih )manje smrde
<SweetMuffin> Prvo sam napisao "zene kojima maknem dlake" :) 
<obrut> Mmike: znaci mogu za duplo manje para kupit nesto brzo ko ovaj moj i7-7700 ? reci odma koji i idem odmah kupit, treba mi jos jedan :P
<jelly> neko je imao neke benčmarke za ryzen na linuxu... 
<SweetMuffin> benchmarkat' MSSQL na linuxu kojeg chera ryzen ! 
<jelly> https://www.cronweekly.com/issue-78/
<SweetMuffin> U kontejneru, jasno
<obrut> a benchmark pisan u .NET-u
<SweetMuffin> (y)
<obrut> malo je glupo da su testirali samo s 6700k ...
<obrut> btw. (vjerojatno sam vec pitao) jel postoje kakvi suvisli benchmarci za virtualizaciju ?
<SweetMuffin> Ja bencmarkam tak da , ako je moguce, izvrtim test na zeljezu, pa onda postavim virtualizator i u VMu odradim drugu iteraciju 
<SweetMuffin> ne znam kak bi nesh moglo testirati usporenje koje ti donese virtualizacijski sloj, ako nema bare-metal referencu
<obrut> najvise bi me zanimalo kak se neki cpu nosi s virtualizacijom u odnosu na broj coreova/threadova (u teoriji sto vise to bolje)
<SweetMuffin> Ahh, ti bi htio vidjeti koji CPU ima arhitekturu zbog koje moze optimalnije posluzivati virtualke ? Tipa, iX moze posluziti N virtualki koje rade nesto bez stucanja, a ryzen moze posluziti M takvih ? 
<obrut> upravo to :)
<obrut> razmisljao sam kupit ryzen bas zbog kolicine coreova/threadova
<SweetMuffin> Cini mi se kao skupa zajebancija :) To bi, da neke razlike ima,bilo u propagandnim brosurama kojima nas vendori zasipaju
<obrut> ma mislim da se vendori ne zamaraju ovim malim konfiguracijama koje mi kupujemo :)
<SweetMuffin> Ali, ja sam uvjeren da bi to tebi bio samo okidac da kupis 10k takvih CPUjeva za svoj oblacic :)
<obrut> jebemu mater, najradije bih sad otiso, kupio ryzena i sam razvio nekakve benchmarke :P
<obrut> SweetMuffin: hehe :) citas me ko knjigu :)
<obrut> oblacic je vec dignut, al trebace ga pojacat :)
<obrut> zasad 1 controller i 2 compute noda :)
<SweetMuffin> Budem bas pitao ove iz ALTUSa kak su se oni odlucili za infrastrukturu na kojoj svoj oblacak drze. To im je relativno novo. 
<SweetMuffin> Iako brijem da su price-driven
<pav> jutar
<SweetMuffin> Zivio Vjetre :) 
<pav> "New" Upgrade from VMware Integrated OpenStack 2.5.2 to VMware Integrated OpenStack 3.0 and 3.1 is not supported. 
<pav> hello SweetMuffin 
<SweetMuffin> openstack ? Kaj si telekom postao ? 
<pav> nisam još, ali vidi subject
<pav> kad veće nesmem blablat o teorijama zavjere :D
<pav> di su nam dežurni openstakičari? Mmike, ivoks, jelly (?)
<Mmike> staoces ti propali windowzatoruy :D
<ivoks> i montrealu
<jelly> ih!  Đe si me strpao
 * jelly se križa
<pav> LOL
<jelly> .rt jellese 2
<datase> jelly: Ace of Base - Beautiful Life | Dr. Alban - It's My Life
<pav> htio sam malo bati oko na taj openstack pod prstima
<pav> pa me Bog kaznio!
<pav> The DSM service was delayed by 24 seconds for a driver query/download/install on device 'SWD\SCDEVICEENUM\2_AKS_VR_0'
<pav> i da me samo time kaznio
<pav> kako bi rekli...  "i to još nije sve!"
<pav> The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID {8D8F4F83-3594-4F07-8369-FC3C3CAE4919}  and APPID {F72671A9-012C-4725-9D2F-2A4D32D65169}  to the user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM SID (S-1-5-18) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). 
<pav> a ja da gatam iz goolge karata Å¡to se dogodilo. Web server je krknoo sa 500 - Internal server error.
<pav> "ničim izazvan"
<obrut> pav: instaliravas openstack na windowse ? :) mogo si odma pitat :)
<pav> obrut: da? :D
<pav> ne istaliram openstack na windowse, problem sa Win 2016 serverom je uletio u međuvremenu
<pav> obrut: pustio bi ga pod VMwaretom
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXh9uxthFnk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Fernando Alonso Tests At Indianapolis Motor Speedway :: Duration: LIVE :: Views: 35,715 uploaded by indycar :: 4,913 likes :: 193 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> sillyslux, kaki je?
<sillyslux> pa ide u krugu
<pav> Ok riješen je glupi, masivno glupi IIS
<sillyslux> Mmike, mislim da necu na to trosit ovo malo interneta sta imam
<pav> tko je ono rekao da je bitno gdje u XML konfig fajli isključiš cusmomErrors, lagao je
<pav> Mmike: bok, imaš li koji dan vremena da zasjednemo na neku klopu i popričamo o vmware integrated openstacku ?
<Mmike> pav, ne :)
<Mmike> opce si nemrem zamislit kaj je to
<Mmike> nit kaj bi ti s tim :)
<Mmike> KRENIJO ALONSO! :D
<obrut> Mmike: to sluzi da bi mogo istestirat openstack na jednostavan nacin, skines image i ovaj deploya sve komponente unutar vmwareta
<sillyslux> i nece vozit f1 sljedecu utrku, nego indy500 da bi dobijo neki tripl-crown
<obrut> iako me uzasno zanima zasto se vmware uopce zamara s tim :)
<pav> Mmike: lako za to kaj si ti to nemreš zamislit. Ključno pitanje je "Želiš li si ti to zamišljat?" :-D
<pav> jer ako ne želiš nemamo o čemu pričat, bojim se
<sillyslux> https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/05/watch-f1s-fernando-alonso-try-the-indy-500-oval-for-the-first-time/
<Mmike> pav, ne znam nista o vmwaretu nit o tom njihovom integrated openstacku
<sillyslux> pav pozovi ga na f1 a ne na rucak..
<Mmike> mogu ti pricat o 'obicnom' openstacku
<Mmike> al' to si mosh i na wikipediji procitat, for real
<Mmike> ak osh probat, slozi si 3-4 virtualke negdje, isntaliraj maas, ubaci virtualke u mass, zakvaci juju za to i reci 'juju deploy'
<Mmike> i za pol sata dobis instaliran openstack
<obrut> i tak... 64000 ljudi gleda nekog frajer kak se sam vozi u krug :) bwahahahaha :) (ak sad ne popusim kickban, necu nikad :) )
<pav> sillyslux: mogu ga pozvat na Hungaroring ili Monzu, ali kak bumo tam pričali uopće od buke
<sillyslux> pa... istina :(
<Mmike> obrut, velis, bolje je kad 100 ljudi gleda nekog kak se penje po umjetnim stijenama? :D
<pav> obrut: bolje je da gleda 20-30 muškaraca u tajicama na 2 kotača
<obrut> Mmike: pa mozes gledat tog tipa kak se vrti u krug ili penjanje: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVJQ68ssWNI
<pav> da ne spominjem da su muškarci u tajicama na dva kotača obavezno obrijanih nogu
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Фитоняшки на скалодроме :: Duration: 10:28 :: Views: 3,134,281 uploaded by YOUGIFTED - канал о спорте :: 17,949 likes :: 7,606 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> evo ja palim na ovo i to skrooooz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE5MQL_Ba4A
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Saaraazh goes Braaapp || 2014 || Ktm 450 Exc Sm :: Duration: 04:24 :: Views: 4,601,953 uploaded by Sara Aydin :: 23,220 likes :: 1,734 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> obrut, totalno nezanimljivo :)
<sillyslux> jos samo daje gola na motoru...
<pav> obrut: kaj, a kad 22 srednjoškolca upitnog IQ-a koji nabijaju loptu nogom bude gledano od 60 000 - 80 000 ljudi na tjednoj bazi diljem svijeta?
<obrut> pav: to mi nikad nece bit jasno
<obrut> i jos se zivciraju
<obrut> tuku
<pav> obrut, jednostavno je to
<pav> nije te tata vodio na stadion :-D
<obrut> je, 83-ce sam prvi put bio u Maksimiru na tekmi
<pav> pfff
<obrut> Dinamo - Dinamo Vinkovci 4:2
<pav> eh
<obrut> hmm, ili 82-ge
<pav> trebao te vodit na Zvezdu ili Partizan
<obrut> a kad sam odrastao (citaj krenuo u osnovnu skolu), skuzio sam da je nogomet sranje :)
<pav> (obrut: ako nastavimo mogao bi i nogomet u topic s teorijama zavjere)
<pav> hm
<pav> koliko si bio star '82?
<obrut> 5 godina :)
<pav> ah to je problem
<pav> generalno domaći nogomet je postao sranje kad si "odrastao"
<obrut> danas gledat nogomet je ko da gledas dvije firme kak se natjecu u ne znam, poslovanju
<obrut> jer klub je firma
<obrut> nista drugo
<pav> ma dobro nije to baš tako
<pav> pratio sam otočki nogomet, koji je za razliku od našeg gušt gledati
<obrut> pa ja sam gledao NK Slunj i NK Vrbovsko (onih 4 godine progonstva kad su mi tamo starci zivjeli) i to je bilo zabavno, zajebavali smo se na stadionu, nema para u sportu, igraju lokalci (nema kupnje igraca) i to je cisti sport
<pav> i da, skrušeno priznajem, nisam do sad osjetio "thrill" gledanja F1
<pav> obrut: eto vidiš!
<pav> nogomet JEST zabavan
<obrut> nitko ne kaze da nije, meni ga je i zabavno igrat iako me strah (to je ekstreman sport, ne penjanje i sto vec) da se ne polomim
<obrut> samo sve ovo dalje od lokalnog seoskog nogometa cim ima imalo para u tome, vec ide kvragu, nema veze sa sportom
<obrut> i nije to samo sa nogometom nego vecinom tih komercijalnih sportova
<obrut> cak i biciklizam koji volim (bavit se s njim, je li) je pun sranja oko para, dopinga i takvih pizdarija i ne volim ga gledati u kontekstu pobjeda, pobjednika i to...
<pav> ha
<pav> to je problem profesionalnog sporta
<obrut> a ako ga gledam na telki to su iskljucivo brdske etape, gledam zbog krajolika i ideje kamo cu ic vozit za godisnji :)
<pav> obrut: jesi li gledao zadnjeg Klička?
<obrut> odnosno gledam podrucja u kojima sam i sam vozio pa mi gust vidjeti kako se pate gdje sam i sam :)
<obrut> nisam, samo sam citao nesto...
<obrut> te fajterske sam nekad znao pogledat sa starim, jako slabo zadnjih godina
<pav> obrut: ok, uglavnom... jel to uopće sport? 
<obrut> to se i ja ponekad pitam :)
<pav> eto vidiš!
<obrut> mislim, vise je sport od Å¡aha :)
<pav> (great minds.. :-D )
<pav> ha nemoj mi tako o Å¡ahu hahaha
<obrut> super je šah, dapače, ali mi je uvijek bilo "smiješno" kak je to sport :)
<obrut> a nitko ne dođe na partiju u trenirci :)
<pav> po meni je prije sport gdje se dva protivnika odmjere u snazi pojedine vještine i svatko ode doma ili kao pobjednih ili kao gubitnik
<pav> nego neko nadmetanje u kojem postoji realna opasnost (dakle veća od 50%) 
<pav> da će jedan od protivnika dobiti trajna doživotna fizička oštećenja a možda kao gubitnik ode s tereana s "nogama naprijed"
<pav> vratimo se mi openstacku :)
<pav> Mmike: pa uglavnom jesam pročitao na wikipediji, već i prije, nakon što si mi rekao da to radiš
<obrut> ja se upravo vracam, moram veceras izdeployat nekoliko virtualki, dici VNF manager i povezati s SDN controllerom
<pav> Mmike: ponadao sam se da ti ili netko ovjde ima iskustva sa VMwaretovom implementacijom
<obrut> pav: ja sam razmisljao to isprobat, ali odustao, radije sam testove radio u kvm-u ili na pravom hardveru
<obrut> to -> taj vmware
<obrut> ono sto sam s vmwaretom i openstackom radio je povezivanje doticna dva, da mozes preko openstacka deployat virtualke na vmwaretu
<obrut> ja sad doma imam tri dedicirana stroja za openstack, jedan controller i dva compute noda
<pav> obrut: mogli bi onda ti i ja na cugu/klopu, Mmike nam se može pridružiti ako ga zanima tema :-D
<obrut> mogli bi jednom prilikom, da...
<pav> jer koliko sam se do sad udomaćio od vSphere, ne pada mi na pamet da prelazim na drugu virtualnu okolinu
<obrut> ak ti je ok, ne znam zasto bi i pokusao preci na nesto drugo :)
<pav> eto vidiš :-)
<pav> uglavnom dizanje cloud platforme je već neko vrijeme na to-do listi
<obrut> ja sam vsphere instalirao upravo da vidim kako ga povezat s openstackom (poslovni razlozi), ali ne pada mi na pamet preci na nesto drugo :)
<obrut> na nesto drugo od openstacka, je li :)
<pav> a kako su mi ponudili VMware Integrated OpenStack licencu "for free", došao sam se raspitati
<obrut> otkako radim za ove Slovence, imali smo dosta requesta od raznoraznih telekoma/providera, svi hoce openstack
<obrut> DT/HT - openstack
<obrut> iako ima vmwareta i microsofta po raznoraznim IT grupacijama, ali generalno se sve lagano gura u openstack
<pav> ja sam vSphere (ESXi) istalirao prvi puta prije dosta godina kad sam odlučio virtualizirati root server koji imam kako bi olakšao migracije p
<obrut> a super mi je sad sto za vlastite projekte sve deployam u vlastiti openstack, totalno mi gust :)
<pav> to je bilo vrijeme kad je Hyper-V bio još "mala beba"
<obrut> prijasnji razgovor me zaintrigirao, i izguglo sam :) dakle, imam nekakva sjecanja s tekme koja se odigrala 10.4.1983. :) i imao sam 6 godina :)
<obrut> nevjerojatno je da se sjecam tko je igrao i koji je bio rezultat
<pav> hahah obrut 
<pav> znači da je ipak bilo dobro :-D
<obrut> ne znam kako vi, al ja jebeno pizdim sa softverom koji se pravi pametan, upisem 1-3 u excel, ovaj to prepravi u 1.mart, dobim slom zivaca, stavim da je polje text, prestane se pravit pametan, promijenim polje u 2 i sad se jebeno opet zali da sam brojku upisu tekst polje, pa jebemu mater ak je tekst je tekst, sta me jebe s pametovanjem
<pav> ne znam obrut, ja obično selektiram cijelu kolonu, označi type i mirna Bosna. Ne bude meni M$ Evangelist smišljao kaj je korisno za mene.
<pav> Interesantno, kad radim na OS X imam puno manje takvih probblema :-D
<Mmike> pav zakaj bi dizao openstack opce?
<jelly> obrut: al ak vec imas i placas vSphere, koji ce ti kufer jos openstack, jedino ako migriras
<obrut> jelly: ne placam, imam evaluation, iz poslovnih razloga moram napraviti PoC povezivanja openstacka i vspherea, a za to mi je i eval licenca dovoljna...
<jelly> vise mislim o customeru koji to trazi nego o tebi... 
<obrut> aha... pa eto, netko hoce nekakve hibridne cloudove, upravljanje preko openstack apija i to
<jelly> ne znam, to mi jedino ima smisla ak je bezanija sa vSphere API-ja i od VMwareta opcenito
 * jelly <- zadovoljan customer 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-04
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro! ;)
<Vlado9A> pospanci :D
<Mmike> suti! :)
<jelly> vmware nam dao djaba VSAN licence uz kupnju pravih
<jelly> o lol, Chrome mi je pornjavu od doma stavio u New Tab na poslu
<vileni_> jel i autoplay na zvucnike?
<jelly> ne, samo ikonice dole
<obrut> sreca... inace bi se culo: "Oh Mickey, my dearest midget, put your dirty big black .... in my ..."
<obrut> keyboard - usb
<obrut> nego, openstackasi.
<obrut> ivoks !
<obrut> Mmike !
<obrut> jel mirantis digo ruke od svoje openstack distribucije ili ?
<ivoks> obrut: ?
<ivoks> obrut: tesko je govoriti o konkurenciji
<ivoks> osobno mislim kako oni nemaju biznis model koji je odrziv i da im investitori okrecu ledja
<ivoks> a i njihova distribucija ovisi o patchanim verzijama libvirta i qemua, a patchevi nisu upstream
<ivoks> ako ti sto znaci, redovito nam dolaze njiihovi klijenti da ih izvadimo iz njasra u koje su se uvalili
<ivoks> al opet, mozes me gledati kao neobjektivnim
<obrut> ivoks: pitam jer vidim da im je zadnja verzija na mitaki, ne mogu iz niceg naslustit da ce izaci neka novija, a iz nekih clanaka koji su nejasni mi se cini kao da okrecu pricu u nekom drugom smjeru
<ivoks> mislim da oni izlaze iz cloud biznisa, ali to je fakat moje osobno misljenje
<ivoks> nemam dokaza ili ikakvih drugih informacija
<ivoks> odustali su od svih alata koji su ih cinili 'drugacijima'
<ivoks> a i sumnjam da vise imaju ljudi koji bi odrzavali njihov fork ubuntua
<ivoks> fork je blagi naziv za to sto su napravili :)
<ivoks> vele da je sve bazirano na ubuntuu, ali ti uvale kernel, libvirt i qemu koji oni sami odrzavaju
<obrut> neki klijent razmislja o mirantisu pa se raspitujem... nije da mozemo utjecati na odluku
<jelly> mozda su im otisli ljudi koji su nes znali
<ivoks> ja cak preferiram da svi prvo odu na mirantis
<ivoks> onda kasnije vise zaradimo kada dodju natrag placuci
<obrut> ono prije sto sam ga gledao se cinio kao dosta jednostavan za koristenje, jedino je pitanje odrzavanja i apgrejda
<ivoks> vjeruj mi to nije bas tako
<ivoks> puno ih je pokusalo napraviti alat za jednostavnu instalaciju openstacka
<ivoks> ukljucujuci i canonical
<ivoks> medjutim...
<ivoks> dok god se drzis izrazito jednostavnog setupa, to je i moguce
<obrut> ja sam skuzio da mi je najlakse rucno sve instalirat :P
<ivoks> cim pocnes slagati nesto za svoje okruzenje...
<ivoks> razgovarao sam s likovima koji su iz mirantisa osli u juniper
<ivoks> veli 'da, imas fuel, ali uz njega dodje jos i 20 ninja'
<ivoks> da ti to i slozi
<ivoks> mi smo slozili drugaciji pristup
<jelly> posaljete dvojicu na teren da izvide i slazu dok ne proradi? :-)
<ivoks> nema previse guia, ali dodje ti konzultant, s tobom prodje sto zelis, dizajn i onda se to implementira kroz alat koji smo slozili baziran na iskustvu
<ivoks> na kraju juju odradi sve i juju ima neke izvrsne koncepte
<ivoks> ali opet moras to nekako covjeku vizualizirati i pripremiti strojeve, itd
<ivoks> mi smo dugo pokusavali gurati tezu 'probaj juju, on to moze'
<ivoks> i kaj je najbolje, fakat moze
<ivoks> alat je genijalan
<ivoks> ali, toliko je drugaaciji od ostalog da su ga se ljudi uplasili
<ivoks> pa sad imamo drugaciji pristup 'evo ti na uobicajeni nacin rada, a kasnije ces cijeniti sto smo napravili za tebe ispod haube'
<ivoks> jucer smo u montrealu otisli na meetup
<ivoks> k8s & openstack meetup
<ivoks> 40 ljudi koji danima, tjednima, mjesecima pokusavaju sloziti openstack
<ivoks> u 30 minuta mi smo paralelno podigli i openstack i k8s
<ivoks> to zbilja nije vise neki problem danas... ali ono sto dodje kasnije, kada treba monitorirati
<ivoks> kada trebaju alerti, kada treba skalirati, mijenjati diskove, kartice...
<ivoks> o tome samo canonical za sad vodi racuna i tu problematiku gradi u alat
<ivoks> jelly: nekad mi se cini da imamo previse strpljenja za klijente koji misle da znaju sto rade, a u biti ne znaju
<ivoks> nekad mi dodje otici im sefu i reci da ih sve najuri i da nam da 2h da to slozimo
<ivoks> a ne gubiti mjesece na filozofiranje
<ivoks> svi zele svoj nacin odrzavanja sustava, ali realnost je da to vise ne skalira i da sistemasenje postaje commodity
<obrut> ima gro kijenata koji znaju ni sami sto bi... culi za NFV pa bi sad i oni :)
<ivoks> toga ima non stop
<ivoks> i onih koji zele sve projekte iz openstacka
<obrut> mi bi... a sto konkretno planirat vrtit gore, koje funkcije... pa ne znamo bas, mi bi sve testirali pa vidjeli :)
<ivoks> i ne slusaju kad im kazemo da ih je samo 5-6 spremno za produkciju
<ivoks> svega ima
<ivoks> najbolje je popricati s ljudim koji su u tom poslu duze vrijeme
<ivoks> vidjeti njihova iskustva i savjete
<ivoks> i vjerovati im
<ivoks> a ne 'ali mirantis veli...'
<ivoks> da, veli, al di su sad
<ivoks> pun mi kufer tog pristupa svaki tjedan novi projekt jedan
<ivoks> ne radi kurca, ali cemo reci da ga imamo
<obrut> jel ganjate contrail gdje ? :)
<ivoks> naravno
<obrut> jel vam radi stabilno ?
<ivoks> i contrail, i arista, i cisco, i opendaylight
<ivoks> i stvari koje nisu za javnost :)
<ivoks> ne mos 100gbps preko contraila
<obrut> ok, al nije da se krsi i radi sranja ko jednom kolegi ? :)
<ivoks> nista nije savrseno
<ivoks> iznenadili biste se kad bi znali gdje sve promet ide preko ACI-a, Contrail-a i Ariste
<obrut> a nuage VSP ? jel ste gdje deployali ?
<ivoks> bilo je prije nesto, ne sjecam se
<ivoks> postoje charmovi, sto znaci da postoji operativno znanje kako to sloziti
<ivoks> imamo sad jednog klijenta koji zeli nuage
<ivoks> uglavnom je sve contrail, aci, opendaylight
<ivoks> u hrvatkoj ima nekoliko projekata
<ivoks> i nisu svi vezani za HT :)
<ivoks> jebemti intel i qct
<ivoks> idem...
<jelly> ivoks: a jel im smijes reci da je tih 5-6 projekata dobro i radi a ostalo je alpha ili gore...?
<hbogner> jelly, nesto nam presucujes? https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jellyphone/jelly-the-smallest-4g-smartphone
<jelly> hbogner: not me, bas sam se svadio s nekim kak je unutra opet Mediatek chip
<jelly> to je bar prica za javnost
<Mmike> obrut, kol'ko znam, nije
<Mmike> (odustao)
<Mmike> mislim, mirantis postoji radi openstacka :)
<jelly> hbogner: form factor je super ali sam sumnjicav kak ce android raditi na 400x300 rezoluciji
<hbogner> jelly, he he he, malo je :)
<obrut> hmm, netcracker trazi openstack developere ... :) posao u Moskvi, treba se raspitat kakva je plata :)
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> pa ja sutra letim za Cile! :D
<jelly> Čile Mile?!?!
<jelly> uzbudljiv, i čudan dan
<obrut> Mmike: sretno... malo ti zavidim
<jelly> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x244ch9_cacadou-look-baum-bam-bam-1989_music
<datase> ^ [lajso] CACADOU LOOK - Baum bam bam (1989) :: Duration: 03:32 :: 212 views
<Mmike> obrut, sjeti se da cu se 13 i pol sati tandrkat u skvrcenoga klasi od madrida do santiaga :)
<obrut> a jebiga, ja sam se nekih 11h tandrko od Madrida do Sao Paola
<Mmike> da
<obrut> pa 11h ceko na aerodromu za bezveze...
<Mmike> to je bila opcija isto
<Mmike> frankfurt -> saopaolo -> santiago
<Mmike> pa mi se bolje cinilo minhen->madrid->santiago
<Mmike> sjeban sam takitak
<Mmike> srecom su mi popravili xperiju pa sad mogu i nju furat sa sobom i natandrkat filmova gore :)
<obrut> bose na usi i djenja :)
<sillyslux> hah... frankfurt ono danas zatvorio privremeno...
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tak nekak bu i bilo :D
<obrut> sta je bilo s xperiom ? i koja xperia ? ja moram pod hitno kupit mobitel (starog sam utopio, al necu javno u cemu) pa gledam sto bi
<CrazyLemon> best bang for the buck => moto g5 plus :)
<obrut> ja bi nesto s podrskom za aptx :(
<Mmike> ne znam sto je aptx
<Mmike> imam xperiju z3 compact i jako sam zadovoljan
<Mmike> doduse, od kad je android6 dosao gore malo se pocela telit, prije je bila turbo-brza
<obrut> codec za muziku preko bt-a koji nesto valja i kojeg podrzavaju moje sluske :)
<Mmike> baterija traje 2-3 dana!
<Mmike> kad imam GPS upaljen stalno, onda traje dan i pol 
<Mmike> ovaj iphone koji imam kao zamjenu, baterija traje pol dana, jebemti sve :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-05
<rut> dd
<hbogner> rut, dd kao DigitalDolby :D
<rut> ili dobar dan :)
<jelly> disko Duško
<hbogner> ahaaa
<rut> pa vidi ja mislio da opet spavate
<rut> doduse nisam bas vise cesto tu 
<rut> koristi ko hipchat server ?
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni_> rut: mislis self hosted?
<rut> vileni_ da
<vileni_> rut: koliko vidim kosta 10$ za 10 usera
<vileni_> i onda milijun poslije
<rut> vileni_ ima rjesenja za to :) 
<vileni_> ako ne trebas video onda ti je mozda bolje mattermost
<rut> 0$
<vileni_> hm, rocket chat nudi i video izgleda
<rut> ljepo izgleda hipchat ... ima video da .. jako slicno skypu
<jelly> ali košta
<jelly> Atlassian je pred par godina postao đubre što se tiče licenciranja i cijena
<rut> pa zar mora bas biti legalno sve ?
<vileni_> da
<vileni_> rocketchat trosi mongo
<SilverSpace> https://www.golem.de/news/revolution-pi-raspberry-pi-uebernimmt-die-kontrolle-im-schaltschrank-1611-124728.html
<rut> eto ga .. 0$
<sillyslux> $?
<jelly> ivoks: ohoo, direktore :-)
 * jelly pogleda na linkedin jednom godisnje
<jelly> zanimljiva tehnologija https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/05/theres-a-spike-in-android-apps-that-covertly-listen-for-inaudible-sounds-in-ads/
<SilverSpace>  i tak
<obrut> bas
<sillyslux> a e
<jelly> eyup
<obrut> jelly: hvala na gornjem linku, sad vise necu palit telku :P iako, i inace ju bas ne palim :P
<sillyslux> haha... a ja zato nemam smrtfona
<obrut> ja sam danas uvalio i drugi googleov spijunski hardver u kucu :P gotovo je sa mirnim snom :P
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-06
<loopwhole> ola, che pasa chikos
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/taviso/status/860681252034142208
<sillyslux> ma k. i taj linkedin s tim modalom i overflow hidden, nikad nisam htio se tamo prijavit, a sad BAS necu
<sillyslux> i... + nek se j.
<sillyslux> linked k.
<sillyslux> pa smislit cu neki blacklist za takvo g. da mi uopce vise ne padne napamet klikat take linkove
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-07
<Mmike> Yawn!
<sillyslux> meanwhile in germany... https://twitter.com/fluepke/status/860994555214278656
<sillyslux> ipak kod nas jos i nije tak lose...
<accountant> dobravece
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-30
<SakiKnin> Dobro jutro!
<ledeni> Dobro poslije podne ovdje :)
<SakiKnin> Gdje, u Indiji?
<SakiKnin> :)
<ledeni> AU
<SakiKnin> Pitanje, kako da najpametnije potrošim 1000kWh el. energije? Razmišljam da to dam nekome tko minira kriptovalute... 
<jelly> napametnije je ne potrošiti? :-)
<jelly> huh, cijena 480GB ssda pala na 100 ojra.  i 240GB na 55 ojra
<sillyslux> uh, prije misec dana cijena dupla
<sillyslux> a i cijene optana su tesko pale
<jelly> a kad ce RAM pasti?
<jelly> nikad, lepi, nikad
<sillyslux> pada i on
<sillyslux> pa se penje duplo vise nakon 6 mj.
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-01
<jelly> huh, anime na HRT3 ... u 2 popodne radnim danom
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-02
<sillyslux> captn obvious strikes back http://www.bug.hr/parnice/tuzba-protiv-samsunga-microna-i-hynixa-zbog-namjestanja-cijena-dram-memorije-4058
<jelly> sjela plaća :D
<sillyslux> https://www.voidlinux.eu/news/2018/05/serious-issues.html
<sillyslux> lol "serious-issues"
<jelly> aww. https://www.voidlinux.eu/news/2018/04/my-little-void.html
<Hrki> pozdrav!
<Hrki> ovaj GPDR
<Hrki> kaj to tocno znaci? da firme nesmiju dilati podatke zaposlenih nikome??
<jelly> kaj to _točno_ znači ima 250 stranica gustog teksta...
<jelly> a kaj u praksi znači, da se osobnim podacima customera i zaposlenika smije baratati pažljivo -- prikupljati i dijeliti dalje samo uz izričitu privolu
<jelly> (i da tvrtka i njeni zaposlenici smiju imati pristup do samo onog dijela podataka customera koliko im treba da obave posal)
<Hrki> recimo ovako, neka koorporacija me traži
<Hrki> i zna da radim  di radim
<Hrki> dali moj poslodavac smije odati podatke dalje ???
<jelly> ako su dobili privolu od tebe, da; u Ugovoru o radu koji si potpisao si mozdda vec dao dovoljno dobru privolu
<sillyslux> u svakom slucaju imas pravo za uvid
<sillyslux> ako je nesto napisano o tebi, u nekom emailu recimo
<jelly> to "nesto" mora biti osobni podatak
<jelly> definicija osobnog podataka je prilicno uska i ista informacija moze i ne mora biti osobni podatak ovisno o kontekstu
<sillyslux> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/23/europe-gdpr-data-law-employer-employee
<sillyslux> nisam cita, tek sam vidio link jutros
<jelly> stvari nisu bas tak bedaste kako pise tamojer bi tak mogao sjebati konkurenciju, platis 30 studenata da odu raditi kod konkurencije, rade tjedan dana, i onda svi odjednom lupe zahtjev
<sillyslux> hehe, da, standart.at pise da taj zahtjev mora biti usko specifican
<sillyslux> upravo zbog toga
<sillyslux> ali... pojma
<jelly> sta guardian zna, oni ionako brexitaju uskoro
<Hrki> pa kaj nisu vec brextali*? :D
<Mmike> <freyes> earthquake over here
<Mmike> <freyes> ttyl
<Mmike> <freyes> :)
<Mmike> <freyes> k, I'm back
<Mmike> <freyes> it was a short one
<Mmike> ^^ kad su ti kolege Cileanci :D
<jelly> mda, to je jedini razlog zas ne bi otisao na novi zeland
<sillyslux> lol, trcim i ja kad udre 4,5 na ciovu
<sillyslux> najbolje umrit, onda si na sigurnome
<Mmike> jelly, kak da signam deb paket koji je na stroju A bez da kopiram kljuceve sa svog workstationa, znas li mozda? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-03
<obrut> jutro
<obrut> el zna tko, ono sto je instalacija utuntua 17.10 krsila biose na nekim laptopima, to nije problem na 18.04 ? :)
<jelly> nasao sam 9x16 VGA font i sad sve izgleda cudno nakon 10 godina 8x16
<jelly> a prije je tekst konzola bila standardno 720x400 sa 9x16 fontom
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> citam neke firme traze potvrdu u nekaznjavanju
<Hrki> ja samo vidim da postoji potvrda da se ne vodi kazneni postupak
<Hrki> dal u toj potvrdi piše ako si recimo kazneno osuđen prije 10 god ili samo dali se ne vodi postupak ?
<hrvoje> mislim samo da se ne vodi postupak
<hrvoje> ako si kazneno osuđen nekad davno i kaznu odslužio, ima neki period rehabilitacije nakon kojeg ti se to briše
<hrvoje> kaj si skrivio? :)
<Hrki> ma nisam nist, nego cu promijeniti firmu 
<Hrki> pa sam ostao paf :)
<Hrki> kakva brate potvrda, pa ministri su kaznjavanji pa nikom nist i sad je mali covik pod povecalom :)
<hrvoje> pa nekog moraju, neće valjda ministre :)
<Hrki> mislio sam da je do samo za drzavne firme :)
<Hrki> i onda vidim pedofil radi kao ucitelj tjelesnog i dalje
<Hrki> jebemti, pa stvarno ti dojde da ih sve pobiješ
<Hrki> nista, izgleda da cu morati postati e-građanin XD
<hrvoje> ne smiješ se sekirati, ovdje je sve naopako :D
<Hrki> hrvoje: evo, ne vodi se kazneni postupak :)
<Hrki> a ako sam recimo odležo, to je tajna XD
<Hrki> jebiga, nismo mi amerika da moram hodati po susjedstvu i govoriti recimo da sam pedofil 
<sillyslux> wtf
<jelly> <AndyMillar> fine, I'm also hiring (sysadmin|devops|infrastructure|sre|unicorn) engineers <tang^> I want to meet a unicorn engineer <tang^> those things must be tough to engineer
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-04
<jelly> umro je Drug Tito
<gluteus> :'(
<obrut> jelly: nisu se cule nikakve sirene danas
<jelly> kratko je pamćenje
<obrut> sjecam se u osnovnoj, sirene, nastava staje (ili ljudi na cesti staju), minuta sutnje i ajmo dalje
<obrut> nista, evo onda jedan klasik u to ime... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUhI9LpjOGE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Rani Mraz - Triput sam video Tita - (Audio 1981) HD :: Duration: 04:08 :: Views: 115,582 uploaded by PGP RTS - Zvanični Kanal :: 687 likes :: 54 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> viđu ga mladog, brkatog, ko da je Freddie Mercury
<jelly> OMG
<jelly> Microsoft radi ispravne inicijale od mog prezimena
<jelly> ZǄ, veli Exchange Online
<jelly> to je prvi softver i servis i oblak koji ispravno hendla Dž 
<jelly> odma kupujem dionice MSFT
<obrut> :)
<obrut> bas me zanima oce li se to ikad uvatit kak spada :)
<jelly> hm, to je možda zato što sam se zajebavao i u ldap upisao ǅ
<jelly> ali onda to znaju kapitalizirati Å¡to isto nije trivijalno sa slovom koje ima uppercase, lowercase i titlecase 
<jelly> unrelated: franck kikiriki suhoprženi spicy s kajenskom paprikom
<jelly> > Similarly, when a name beginning with Dž is reduced to initial, the entire letter is initial, not just D. For example, Dženan Ljubović becomes Dž. Lj. and not D. L. This behaviour is not the case in Slovak, where it is split into D/d and Ž/ž. # Slovaci su čudni
<Hrki> jelly: taj exchange online? to je mail server?
<Hrki> oduvijek me zanimalo koji kurac je MS exchange
<Hrki> sto bokte exchangea
<jelly> Hrki: exchange online je hostani mail server u (MS) oblaku kompatibilan sa njihovim groupware Exchange proizvodom
<obrut> exchangea mailove i kalendare :)
<jelly> mailovi, liste, kalendari, sastanci, rezervacija soba i shareanih auta u firmi
<Hrki> znaci mail server je kod njih?
<jelly> da
<jelly> postoji i opcija hibrida da je dio kod tebe dio u oblaku
<Hrki> znaci ti domenu spojis kod njih i onda rokas ?
<jelly> da
<jelly> isto ko google for domains samo sto imaju bolje mail filtere
<jelly> google for business*
<Hrki> a mozes exchange i localno vrtit ?
<Hrki> mislim da su mailovi kod tebe 
<jelly> mozes kupit normalan exchange i vrtit neovisno o oblaku.  Samo ti uz exchange treba jos i AD kontroler (idealno 2) i licence za serverske windowse sa sve te 2-3 masine
<Hrki> jebemti :)
<Hrki> a daj mi reci, ako recimo nasnimim normalan exchange
<Hrki> onda useri koriste outlook ili neki slican program ??
<Hrki> mogu i preko http-a gledat mailove ak se ne varam?
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/lidl-u-svicarskoj-poceo-prodavati-marihuanu-evo-kakve-su-cijene/1042735.aspx
<Hrki> eto ti ga na :)
<jelly> pitanja o exchange bolje postavi na ##windows-server, ja ga samo koristim.  Ima i decentni webmail da.
<obrut> nego, ovaj GDPR... ak ja u mailboxu imam mail od poslovnog partnera, pero.peric@firma.foo.bar... jel to podlozno zastiti podataka obzirom na GDPR ?
<obrut> jer ja eto, prikupljam e-mail adrese u mailboxu svog e-mail klijenta :P
<sillyslux> https://gdpr-shield.io/
<sillyslux> problem rijesen
<obrut> ja bas kopam po raznoraznim gdpr pizdarijama :)
<sillyslux> enterpraise for onli $79
<obrut> sillyslux: btw. ti si na Ciovu ?
<sillyslux> a ne
<sillyslux> gledam u ciovo
<sillyslux> kastely
<obrut> aha :)
<sillyslux> a
<obrut> neki dan si spominjo pa sam mislio da si mozda tamo... inace sam mislio da si iz Splita :) Kasteli znaci :)
<sillyslux> hehe da
<sillyslux> tu negdje
<obrut> jeste popravili onu cestu tamo ? jebote, neuskladjeni semafori.. izpizdio sam u proslu subotu :)
<sillyslux> a ono je bilo nesto vezano uz potrese, a na ciovu je bio nedavno neki ~4,5
<sillyslux> neznam sta je s cestom, meni je dobra, tek ono pri splitu je pomalo blesavo
<obrut> ja nikako da odem vidjet to Ciovo, bas sam u nedjelju zapicio biciklom do Trogira pa reko mozda da odem i na Ciovo, al na kraju reko da zena ne ceka s ruckom :) popio kavu/kolu/mineralnu u Trogiru i trk nazad :)
<sillyslux> aha, meni je biciklo katastrofa, ipak sam jednom osa na ciovo na kupanje s njim
<sillyslux> isto ono... pomalo blesavo
<sillyslux> nema staze za bicikla :(
<obrut> a ovo s radovima je bilo dan prije kad smo isli do Splita u neki hitni shopping (pa smo isti dan zavrsili i planinareci na Mosor)... isli magistralom od Sibenika, i bas tamo oko nekog od Kastela, asfaltiraju, semafor s jedne i druge strane, neuskladjeno... nama se upali zeleno, kolona s druge strane, upalli nam se crveno, nigdje nikog
<obrut> nema staze, zato se vozis cestom :P naviknes se osim kad te divljaci s autobusima prestizu, ovi na magistrali nisu normalni
<sillyslux> hm, ja sam u srjiednom kastelu, tu prema splitu je sve ok
<sillyslux> pa neda mi se zajebavat s autima tu
<obrut> ne da se ni meni, ali kad nemas izbora, naviknes se... sto bi se reklo "ako ne mozes da ih pobjedis, ti im se pridruzi", al ne vozeci auto, nego vozeci cestom :)
<sillyslux> da imam pravo biciklo, neznam di bi s njim
<obrut> meni je magistrala gust za vozit, u tvom kraju: komad od Sibenika do Primostena je super, od Marine Segeta, Stobrec - Omis
<sillyslux> sta to s motorom?
<sillyslux> ktm duke
<obrut> a i od Omisa pa gore na Brela
<obrut> ja sam to s biciklom obiso
<sillyslux> hmm
<sillyslux> a jos si ziv...
<sillyslux> pa nezanm
<obrut> pa jesam, kao sto rekoh, nije strasno, moras otupit na promet i sve ce bit ok :)
<obrut> zajebano je po gradu, ali sto se vise odaljis, manja guzva...
<obrut> ljeti je vjerojatno kaos, ali ljeti je i prevruce :)
<sillyslux> pa meni je po gradu inace bilo ok (u njemackoj)
<sillyslux> hehe, njima nije bilo ok, pa su me vatali s rotacijom :P
<sillyslux> ali izvan grada, kad su auti brzi... nebi tako
<sillyslux> ali ipak tamo, izvan grada, ima puteva za bicikle, nemora se tamo po cesti vozat
<obrut> mene je odusevilo kad sam vidio biciklisticku od Munchena do Garmisha
<obrut> asfalt, sirine valjda jedne nase trake za auto
<sillyslux> to kroz polja?
<sillyslux> ili suma
<sillyslux> a nije cesta?
<obrut> blizu glavne ceste, vidi se s nje
<sillyslux> e to, pravi gust
<obrut> ne nagutas se ni ispusnih plinova
<sillyslux> volio bi vidjet kak je u nizozemskoj
<obrut> ma bed s nizozemskom je to sto je ravna :)
<obrut> jebo bicikliranje ak se ne uznojis na nekom usponu :)
<sillyslux> haha, to sam htio i vidjet
<sillyslux> mozda jos u dvoje/troje
<sillyslux> pa ubrzat tu stvar jos malo
<obrut> kad je dvoje-troje u grupi, po ravnom se fino pici :)
<obrut> a tek kad je velika grupa... :)
<sillyslux> e da, tek jedanput sam iskusio to u francuskoj u dvoje
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-05
<Hrki>  When you set a password for your Twitter account, we use technology that masks it so no one at the company can see it. We recently identified a bug that stored passwords unmasked in an internal log. We have fixed the bug, and our investigation shows no indication of breach or misuse by anyone. 
<Hrki> twitter ftw :)
<Hrki> prije nego sto hashaju pass su ga pisali u logove, isuse boze dragi :)
<Hrki> jedno pitanje, recimo normalno sam zaposlen u jednoj firmi, e sad bi u drugoj radil neke poslove preko ugovora o dijelu
<Hrki> kak je tu stanje, jel moram placat porez??
<hrvoje> naravno da moraš, mislim da će to platiti poslodavac za kojeg radiš na ugovor a tebi eventualno vratiti porezna ako imaš osnove za povrat, tj ako je preplaćeno
<hrvoje> al nemoj me držati za riječ :)
<Vlado9A> back to good old gnome
<Vlado9A> http://www.linuxzasve.com/canonical-napusta-razvoj-unity-8-desktopa-i-konvergencije
<Mmike> stare vijesti reportamo? :)
<Mmike> btw, back to new gnome, koji je los :)
<Hrki> meni je recimo unity los
<Hrki> od prvog dana mi ide naqrac
<Hrki> opcenito te smrdljive tablet ikone fore / pristup me nervira
<Hrki> pocevsi od win 8
<Mmike> mnogima je
<Mmike> kopija macosx sucelja
<Mmike> meni potpuno nefunkcionalno
<Mmike> al' ima ekipe kojima je drag  ):)
<Hrki> stvarno je kopija :)
<Mmike> ugl, meni je MATE super
<Hrki> bas sam provjerio, kopija cista XD
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> kak si provjeravao? :D
<Hrki> jebiga, apple je oduvijek imao stila
<Mmike> si mjerio metrom? :D
<Mmike> ma imo je stila drek
<Mmike> ak im je macos k'o mobitel
<Mmike> sljedba zaludjenih ljudi - pitas zasto ovo ne moze? a onda ti vele 'zato kaj ti to u biti ne treba' :D
<Hrki> hehe
<Mmike> idem rostiljat nekud
<Mmike> uzivajte :D
<Vlado9A> gnome 2 je meni bio zakon...
<Vlado9A> i tocno mi je zao kaj ga vise nema
<Vlado9A> mint style (mate) mi je bez veze...
<Vlado9A> jos mi je nekako u danasnje vrijeme najbolji xfce
<sillyslux> yumm https://www.facebook.com/BlogtamsuPhilippines/videos/vb.156957931746758/204401707002380/?type=2&theater
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-06
<sillyslux> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-intel/next-generation-flaws-found-on-computer-processors-magazine-idUSKBN1I42BZ
<sillyslux> prije 10 godina vec sam govorio ljudima da se hardveru ne bi trebalo vjerovat... told you so, again and again
<Hrki> ne treba vjerovati nikome
<obrut> pogotovo ne zeni koja pusi Drinu bez filtera
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-29
<nixhr> jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Decki, imate za preporuku DVB-T/RTL/SDR tuner koji radi s modernim linuxima ? 
<nixhr> pa sta ne bi trebo radit onaj rtl nesto
<BotaniCar> nixhr: ne narucuje mi se ( narucujem ali mi se ne ceka ) nekaj kaj ne bu delalo na kelneru 5.XX nego samo na 2.8.XX :) 
<BotaniCar> Pa pitam za preporuku
<nixhr> a nem pojma, vidi npr na gnuradio koji je supported hw
<nixhr> no ako ti se ne ceka
<nixhr> bojim se da ces morat u ducan, piknut to u usb i dmesg-at da vidis koji je chipset u konkretnom uredjaju
<BotaniCar> Bas zovem chipoteku
<nixhr> RTL2832U
<nixhr> nece ti oni znat bojim se. jedino ak na kutiji pise "linux"
<BotaniCar> Upravo tome se nadam, na 20m su mi, ako ne znaju cu prosetati :) 
<nixhr> e pa onda cool
<nixhr> ako ti treba na neko vrijeme mogu ti ja posudit ovo kaj imam doma
<nixhr> nisam jos upogonio, stoji mi u ladici
<BotaniCar> Sin mi je jucer bio sav jadan. Ima pravo na 1 crtic prije spavanja, onaj koji bi on gledao je na telki u ranijem terminu, a nema ga na torrentima ( sinkanog ). Juce mu velim da nema toga, samo na Korejskom, veli micek da njemu jezik nije vazan samo da mu dam da pogleda :) 
<BotaniCar> Pa reko, tuner i snimanje na disk
<nixhr> a koji crtic? :)
<BotaniCar> ne znam ti ni ponoviti, nema ga ni na torrenthr ni na pajratbeju, jedine reference koje sam nasao na googleu su pokazivale na TV program RTL kockice i na nekakve Korejske anime stranice. 
<BotaniCar> Ahh, nasao "monkart viteštvo" ! :) ( https://www.rtl.hr/programi/djecji/14075/monkart/ )
<jelly> vec sam mislio da monk art, ali ipak je mon(ster) kart
<jelly> BotaniCar: a nemas timeshift od providera?
<jelly> tj. "snimalicu"
<Mmike> I tak
<Mmike> Vele mi u bolnici 'da me nemaju u SDTu (ili SRPu ili SUTu ili SVPu ili cem vec) i da jebiga da dodjem u cetvrtak pa ce me u petak operirat :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a nemas maxtv2go ili tak nest?
<dodobas> Mmike: ah lol
<Mmike> bas lol
<Mmike> dodobas, bas gledao, btw - oporavak nakon operacije je 1-4 dana bolnice, i onda jos 2-3 tjedna treba da rez zacijeli
<Mmike> nuspojave - utrnuce face, usna koja mozda prestane radit, uho koje pocne trnut... :) obicno se sve to popravi nakon 4-6 mjeseci :D
<dodobas> da, ja sam nakon par tjedan isao na kontrolu, ali Å¡avovi su sami 'ispali'
<Mmike> dodobas, yup, al' tvoja zlijezda je bila mala, moja je velka :D
<dodobas> a je ... ti imas velki pimpek, ja imam mali :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam EvoTV koji ne gledam. Vidim da je RTL Kockica na popisu DVB kanala, pa mislim to otpiliti i snimati sam. 
<jelly> kockice je free to air, da
<BotaniCar> Mi doma ako nekaj i gledamo onda je to Poirot nedjeljom, i eventualno mali neki crtic za vikend. Da mi ukrades tuner ne bi ni skuzio. 
<jelly> to gledam otkad je ST i tamo :-)
<jelly> a ostale stvari koje su mi zanimljive su u totalno krivim terminima
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Ali, jelly , opet razmisljas u pravom smjeru: i EvoTV ima snimalicu ( ako mu dam USB disk) ! 
<BotaniCar> Samo se nadam da ne snima u nekom proprajteri ormatu, pa da mogu raji kasnje napraviti torrent od toga :) 
<jelly> vjerojatno kriptira
<BotaniCar> Usao sam u tu spiku s EvoTV s mislju da cu radije hraniti tech entuzijaste u Posti nego t-com. zazalio sam. Uredjaj je ocajan, izbor aknala ( bar nazivno, u stvari ne gledam TV) los, samo pojedini kanali su u HD rezoluciji, ostali su krumpir-kvaliteta. Pop-up reklame, skoro sam zaboravio popup reklme. 
<jelly> da li reklame barem idu samo kad su reklame i na programu?
<BotaniCar> Reklama koju sam morao posebno naglasiti je overlay koji mi se znao pojaviti u svakakvim vremenima , overlay preko TV slike i reklama za $nekaj. Jos mi je ljepse bilo kad su mi tak izbacili popup da nisam reziju platio ( jesam) dok mi je stara majka bila doma i cuvala bolesno dijete :) 
<BotaniCar> Napravili mi dramu iz tri cina, prvo mi mater nije gledala svoje Turke, drugo mi je dosla i pitala me jel imam kakvih problema s lovom, pitam ju zakaj me pita, njoj neugodno reci da je procitala na TVu da ne placam rezije
<nixhr> ajme
<BotaniCar> Sve smo izgladili bez da sam mami morao pokazati stanje tekuceg racuna, ali svejedno, propustila je epizodu ! Hoce li se Ayşe udati za Öyküa ?! MAMA MORA ZNATI 
<BotaniCar> Vezano: cime editirate video fajleke u linuksima ?
<jelly> <qih> Two part question: Any one here live in NZ *and* can/willing to do remote sysadmin? # heh
<nixhr> jelly NZ as in New Zealand? :)
<Mmike> pjebote
<Mmike> silversearcher-ag je munjevit
<Mmike> al' nekad ne nadje sve :)
<Mmike> jelly, ti si dovecot master, zasto mi mailovi sa plusom zavrsavaju u novim folderima koje dovecot odmah napravi? znaci, posaljem mail na pero+krvrzica@knjiga.hr, i umjesto da ode u perin inbox, ode u kvrzica folder koji je dovecot sam napravio.
<jelly> Mmike: pojma, jel koristis dovecot MDA?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mislim da sam naso
<Mmike> sta sam sjebo
<jelly> ja sam još na defaultnim postfix local(8) i qmail-local za MDA, ne dovecotov, to je vjerojatno njihov fičur
<Mmike> btw, skroz zgodna fora, nisam nit znao da dovecot to moze :)
<nixhr> mmike kaj si sjebo?
<Mmike> nixhr, konfiguraciju :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> da ustvrdim, pa cu onda pricat
<jelly> pejstaj doveconf -n i postconf -n i postconf -Mf pa da vidimo
<Mmike> jelly, ovo je bed:
<Mmike> dovecot unix    -       n       n       -       -      pipe
<Mmike>     flags=DRh user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${user}@${domain} -m ${extension}
<Mmike> a meni izgleda treba ovo: flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/dovecot-lda -f ${sender} -a ${original_recipient} -d ${user}@${nexthop}
<jelly>        -a address              Destination address (e.g. user+ext@domain). Default is the same as username.
<jelly>        -d username              Destination username.  If given, the user information is looked up from userdb.  Typically used with virtual users, but not necessarily with system users.
<jelly> a nisi reko da se već delivera pravom useru, samo u mapu od ekstenzije a ne u INBOX?
<Mmike> jelly, tako je
<Mmike> delivera se pravom useru, samo u folder od ekstenzije, tako je
<Mmike> a to ne zelim (u biti, sad si gruntam dal' zelim)
<Mmike> al' mi svi filteri rade tak da to dodje u inbox
<Mmike> https://wiki2.dovecot.org/LDA/Postfix
<Mmike> tu pise, pod 'virtual users'
<Mmike> ugl, sad radi as expectred
<Mmike> jos samo da amavis i postgres uskladim i I AM ON HORSE
<jelly> biti na horsu i na konju nije sasvim isto znacenje!
<BotaniCar> Horse:  http://lookatmyhorsemyhorseisamazing.com/
<BotaniCar> Ova stranica je jedna od rijetkih zbog kojih mi je zao kaj je flash na samrti 
<dodobas> mmm, limunada, horse juice :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: zato imas sve njegovo snimljeno na jubito
<BotaniCar> Hmm, mogu nekak youtubeu reci "pustaj mi ovo 8h u loop" ? 
<jelly> ne ali vjerojatno ima look ay my horse 10HR
<BotaniCar> Da, uvijek se mozes osloniti na zajednicu. 
<jelly> Amazing Horse | 10 Hours - YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWFBqiUgspg ▶ 10:00:07 Jan 10, 2013 - Uploaded by 10 Hour Weebl
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Amazing Horse | 10 Hours :: Duration: 10:00:07 :: Views: 8,532,313 uploaded by 10 Hour Weebl :: 55,811 likes :: 2,918 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> <3 
<jelly> ooh that's dirty
<BotaniCar> Oooh you think so ? 
<BotaniCar> **dooh you think so 
<BotaniCar> Jos samo jedno zuto da rijesim i citav nagios mi je opet zelen <3
<jelly> BotaniCar: ako ti dosadi (?!?) https://www.google.de/search?q=space+unicorn&oq=space+unicorn&aqs=chrome..69i57.2311j0j9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<Mmike>  pa amavisd radi slovenac!
<BotaniCar> Imam doma 15 MLP stripova ( kupio "za kcer") i 2 knjizice za procitati.
<jelly> Mmike: amavisd-new da, to nisi znao
<dodobas> ah, test metoda od 945 linija ... pa ja cu se ubit
<Mmike> jelly, pojma nisam imao :)
<Mmike> jelly, ugl, cini se da amasvisd-new ima bed s postgresom 10, ili Perlov DBdrek ima bedove... kad pozoves dva prepared statementa unutar iste konekcije, ovaj izignorira parametre od drugog i prosere parametre od prvog drugom
<Mmike> s/prosere/proslijedi
<Mmike> honest lapsus :)
<BotaniCar> hehe
<jelly> cudi me, nisam u zivotu vidio da je neki DBD:: driver tak strgan
<nixhr> jel netko ima kakvu ansible rolu koja ce stripat sve na bare ubuntu?
<Mmike> nixhr, only juju masters here, sorry :D
<Mmike> jelly, ovo mi amavis veli: http://jebo.me/pas/14
<BotaniCar> prestao sam citati na "iredmail" :) 
<Mmike> a ovo mi je u postgres logu: http://jebo.me/pas/5v
<Mmike> iredmail je zakon :)
<BotaniCar> Kao sto se moze vidjeti :) 
<BotaniCar> iredmail je govno kao i cpanel, iznad vode ga drzi to kaj vecinu vremena radi. Kad se potrga to je obicno spektakl 
<nixhr> Mmike sorry faco :))))
<vileni> BotaniCar: imas neki prijedlog za self hosted?
<BotaniCar> vileni: oprosti, selfhosted sto ? Ja mail servere imam na dedijima u hetzneru i ALTUSu
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa umjesto iredmail? :)
<vileni> ja iredmail na hetzneru, ali free verzija mi nije ok
<BotaniCar> vileni: jedini feature koji mi se u ciejlom tom zlobundleu od iredmaila dopada je - webmail. Sve ispod su standardne komponente coated with sugar and magic. Pa kad prdne zicas znalca mracnih arkanih umjetnosti da napravi nekromanciju. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zakaj je govno? Fakat je odlican. Ovaj bed koji imam nema nikakve veze sa iredmailom nego s amavisom i postgresom.
<vileni> ja sam imao nesto rucno slozeno iz nekog tutoriala kojeg ne mogu vise naci, webmail included
<Mmike> nixhr, to se cita sa 'nemam pojma' :)
<vileni> trebalo mi valjda 2 dana da proradi
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, iredmail nema webmail, mosh roundcube instalirat, apt-get pic-poc i vozi. 
<Mmike> tj, on ti to sam nainstalira.
<vileni> dakle ima webmail :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: govno je zbog "sugar and magic" dijela. Dok radi je sve krasno. Kad ne radi imas ovakve poruke kakve ti imas. Da, velim, webmail je jedino kaj mi je bilo OK u tom bundlu 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: iz istog razloga je i cpanel govno. Kad se strga trebas 4 crna pojasa iz programiranja i malo harrypotterovske krvi da mozes aktivirati arkane rune kod debugiranja
<Mmike> BotaniCar, potpuno si u krivu. Ove poruke, opet velim, nemaju veze s iredmailom nego s amavisom i postgresom. Ne znam jos zakaj. 
<Mmike> ne, cpanel je skroz drugas tvar
<Mmike> i kuzimo se zakaj je los
<BotaniCar> Mmike: naravno da ne znas, to i je poanta :)
<Mmike> al' iredmail ne radi tak
<Mmike> BotaniCar, poanta je da ces ovo isto sranje imati kak god da amavis i postgres10 upregnes
<Mmike> again, postgres i amavis su iz ubuntu paketa, nije ih iredmail nasro gore 
<BotaniCar> Ovakvo necu sigurno, da "kad pozoves dva prepared statementa unutar iste konekcije, ovaj izignorira parametre od drugog i prosere parametre od prvog drugom" 
<BotaniCar> to mi se na slozencima ne dogadja. dobijam jednostavne  lako rjesive greske jer ne overengineeram integraciju kao oni. 
<Mmike> hoces :)
<Mmike> jer je sstvar u amavisu i postgresu
<Mmike> nemas kaj overengineerat :)
<Mmike> slozi amavisd-new na bionicu s postgresom na ruke, pa vidi :)
<BotaniCar> Imam na centosu 7 , jel to vrijedi ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Imam i clamav u istoj kombi :) 
<Mmike> ak das verzije postgresa, amavisa i perla s lajbrarijima, mozemo vidjet
<Mmike> na xenialu nemam taj problem, sam na bionicu
<Mmike> ne kuzim jos zasto
<Mmike> i to ne za sve mejlove, sam za neke
<Mmike> mogucno da postgres u 10tki drugacije brije na bytea 
<Mmike> pa da se nekad nesh provuce i sjebe ga
<dodobas> ne sjecam se neceg takvog u release notes-ima... idem provjerit
<dodobas> dap, nista da spominje binary/bytea
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel ima clamav 0.101.x za centos 7?
<jelly> EPEL za EL6 ima 0.100.x 
<jelly> <koleg> nemoj me ubit, al ovaj http://imestroja:8090/, na kojem je to portu, je li 8443?
<jelly> <koleg2> hmm!
<dodobas> :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/09@raw
<jelly> yay
<jelly> tj. boo, onda moram OS upgrade i migraciju
<BotaniCar> Nemoj, jos malo ce centos 8 van, kad se vec jebes s migracijom .. 
<jelly> hmm
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpDdGOKZ3dg # placem :) 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Linux guru talks about the Linux desktop :: Duration: 03:28 :: Views: 37,888 uploaded by Dedoimedo :: 533 likes :: 56 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> "even windows 10 users laugh at us, and they have forced updates" :) 
<jelly> tko su ti dedo i medo!?
<hbogner> to je igor
<hbogner> https://2019.dorscluc.org/talk/16/
<jelly> igori i hrvoji su 40% domaćeg linuxa
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<jelly> ... po gabaritima?
 * jelly hides
<dodobas> :)
<jelly> hmm, Asseco SEE traze sistemce i devopse
<jelly> je li "doci cu kod vas kad popravite bugove u vasoj @#%# netbanking aplikaciji" dobar stav za intervju
<Mmike> malo me jeza hvata kad vidim da je amavisd samo jedan jako veliki perl file :D
<jelly> meni je veci problem sto config file nije config nego perl kod
<jelly> to sto je nesto pisano u perlu sam prebolio nakon sto sam vidio Radius server u perlu koji radi bolje i efikasnije i ljepse od bilo kojeg drugog
<jelly> i jedan komercijalni antispam, isto u perlu
<jelly> <jelly> mpv -playlist http://82.149.32.27/VRC/smil:live_Rec10.stream.smil/playlist.m3u8 (baby falcons)
<jelly> live iz gnijezda na nekoj talijanskoj meteo postaji
<Mmike> jelly, ma, jesi vidio ti taj perl?
<Mmike> bas je
<Mmike> naguran
<jelly> reindentiraj ak te veseli
<jelly> nisam zagledao jer etojeli, radi
<jelly> pretpostavljam da je u sors stablu svaki modul svoj fajl
<jelly> a da je ovo za /usr/sbin pospojeno u jedan
<jelly> i da je svaki ^L unutra oznacava di je spojen iduci fajl
<jelly> ok, sad kad sam pogledao, i nije bas pregledno :-)
<jelly> i apt-get source je opet stvarno jedan 1.5MB fajl :-\
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> zima vani 
<Mmike> za ssearchanje kroz mailoboxove grep je najbrzi
<Mmike> grepu treba cca 17 sekundi za nesh (i to sam kroz pgsql-hackers!), ag-u treba oko 20 a rgu oko 23 :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si gledao f1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma jesam
<Mmike> nisam zadovoljan
<Mmike> nadao sam se da ce bit sranja nekih opet, al' nist
<Mmike> drago mi je da je bottas pobijedio i da je vettel jadan :D
<Mmike> i zao mi je kaj su sjebali mladog Leclerca
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jadan?
<SilverSpace> da mu je mecka u rukama dominirao bi 
<SilverSpace> jadan ham se muci sa botasom 
<SilverSpace> izgubit ce jos jednu titulu 
<Mmike> nadam se :)
<Mmike> ag je sporiji, rg isto, zato kaj sam na kutiji s jednim CPUjem :D :D :D
<Mmike> NASO!
<Mmike> sunce da mu sprzim
<Mmike> BotaniCar, vidi:
<Mmike> amavisd=# select 'Re: [PATCH v5] Show detailed table persistence in \dt+'::bytea;
<Mmike> ERROR:  invalid input syntax for type bytea
<Mmike> LINE 1: select 'Re: [PATCH v5] Show detailed table persistence in \d...
<Mmike>                ^
<Mmike> amavisd=# 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, koji postgres imas ti na tom centosu?
<Mmike> idem probat sa starijim nekim
<Mmike> jelly, jel ti vrtis di postgres sa amavisom?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-30
<jelly> Mmike: ne
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, nism sad gore, mislim da je postgres 9.4
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, onda imas i ti ovaj bug
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jebo alat koji rikne taman kad mu istekne garancija
<SilverSpace> aku odvijac novi kupljen 
<SilverSpace> bez toga zivot nema smisla :)
<dodobas> nema ... :)
<dodobas> https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/10/computing-power-used-to-be-measured-in-kilo-girls/280633/
<dodobas> Mmike: nasao sam nesto za tebe ... https://www.tutorialdocs.com/article/learn-systemd-commands-in-20-minutes.html
<Mmike> dodobas, oooo :D
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> nisam sjeo na biciklo mjesec dana
<SilverSpace> u biti ne stignem
<jelly> Mmike: što amavis opće drži u bazi?
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<Mmike> sve :)
<nixhr> dobar dan dobar dan
<SilverSpace> svaki dan
<obrut> Mmike: nisam uzimo dodatne IP adrese na hetzneru :)
<obrut> a amavis izgleda ko da su ga pisali Dobrica i ravilov :)
<Mmike> ROTFL :))))))))))))0
<Mmike> obrut, koristis ti di amavis?
<obrut> ma nesto sam se u HT-u igro s tim :)
<Mmike> ugl, ima bug u amavisu, ne eskejpa /, i onda postgres se buni :)
<Mmike> a jelly mi nece rec jel' ga koristi sa PG ili sa MYSQL :)
<Mmike> obrut, ja cu si sad uzet hecner virtualku jednu
<obrut> SilverSpace: pa sta radis kad ne stignes pedalirat ? ne znas prioritete ? :)
<Mmike> danas moram maknut sve sa starog hecnera :D :D :D
<obrut> Mmike: ja uzo neki dan i sad panicno zavrsavam migraciju :)
<jelly> Mmike: ni jedno ni drugo, ne znam ni čemu služi baza zato sam i pitao
<Mmike> jelly, a to mu je valjda datastore, unutra mailove imam, ne sve, koliko vidim, al' vecinu. Hrpa metapodataka, nemam jedino body maila unutra.
<Mmike> obrut, ja si mail prebacio za vikend, ostale su sitnice, poput weba firme, znc bouncera, i tak to... :D
<jelly> Mmike: kake mailove, karantenu?
<SweetMuffin> DAJTE OPA DA  PROMIJENIM TOPIK DEČKI NOVI UBUNTU JE GORE 
* SweetMuffin changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | 19.04 JE disco dingo !!1
<SweetMuffin> FALA DAJČKI 
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ChanServ sets [#2441 +q *!*@m193-217-174-115.cust.tele2.hr - SweetMuffin!~BotaniCar@m193-217-174-115.cust.tele2.hr]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2441 +q *!*@m193-217-174-115.cust.tele2.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2019-05-03 10:44:41 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#2441 +q *!*@m193-217-174-115.cust.tele2.hr] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2019-04-30 10:47:42 GMT], for 3m 1s in total
<jelly> kaj se ti buniš uBOTu-fr 
<jelly> ahaha bot ne da da se VIČE
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jelly, eo cek, testnem
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ChanServ sets [#2441 -q *!*@m193-217-174-115.cust.tele2.hr - SweetMuffin!~BotaniCar@m193-217-174-115.cust.tele2.hr, 3m 1s]
<SweetMuffin> uBOTu-fr, drugi puta cu na opa automatski okinut' war skriptu :) 
<SweetMuffin> Nemoj se praviti da ne razumijes
<jelly> a di je nestao LTS iz topika
<jelly> SweetMuffin: popravljaj
<Mmike> jelly, spamasassin drzi sranja unutra isto
<SweetMuffin> Nemam pojma koji je LTs, cek da vidim :) 
<jelly> --- Topic for #ubuntu-hr is Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.2 LTS, 18.10 | 19.04 će biti disco dingo
* SweetMuffin changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni |  Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 18.04.2 LTS, 19.04
 * jelly će oprostiti razmak viška
<SweetMuffin> Kao sto sam ja ubotuu oprostio i nisam ga kbanao :) 
<SweetMuffin> Milostivi jelly
<SweetMuffin> Majstori su mi trebali doci u izvid u 12h. Operativna rijec je trebali. 
<SweetMuffin> Nemres vise naci ni nekog za betonazu :( 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, e, ti si ono negde imao self-hosted google-docs-like-dreck?
<Mmike> di je to bilo, owcnloud/nextcloud nekvi?
<SilverSpace> ovi sa A1 nisu normalni 
<SilverSpace> 15 dana prošlo od zahtjeva za dodatni prošireni tv paket i jos nisu ukljucili 
<SilverSpace> koji idioti 
<jelly> druga krajnost je ko kod nas, skoro sve dodatne fićure možeš uključiti odma na daljinskom i imaš, ali za ugasit bilo šta...
<SilverSpace> jelly: a mora uvijek biti neka kvaka :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike, owncloud imam
<SweetMuffin> vec 2 godine ga migriram na nextcloud :) 
<SweetMuffin> Prosli mjesec sam otkrio da je vrlo robustan. Migrirao sam ga s neke custom build verzije na debianu na azurnu verziju na centosu, u istom shusu je napravil i migraciju i upgrade, sve je radilo bez dodatnih prckanja kasnije
<SilverSpace> debilana 
<SilverSpace> dosadno mi 
<jelly> a kad se forka nextcloud, kako ce se onda zvati?  next²cloud?  futurecloud?
 * jelly odma registrira futurecloud.io
<obrut> instaliravam sw na server kojem su dopustene outgoing konekcije samo prema dvije IP adrese
<obrut> jel treba pricat koliko je to frustrirajuce ?
<obrut> cijeli dan se jebem s pizdarijama koje inace instaliras u 10 minuta kroz standardne alate
<obrut> i naravno da nemam ssh na server nego preko webexa imam pristup na vmware konzolu
<hrvoje> zvuči predivno, tak je security složen da se ni instalirat nemre :)
<obrut> je je, security je super, nece da plate RH subscription tako da ni updateova nema
<hrvoje> pa kaj ne vrte onda nekakav centos? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: jesi probao čekičom :) 
<obrut> ne vrte centos jer su debili
<dodobas> il oracle linux :P
<obrut> nebrem ni do epela, nebrem ni s pipom nista drito instalirat, jebem se s dependencijima cijeli dan
<jelly> obrut: EPEL možeš ako si LJUKAV
<jelly> yum --enablerepo=epel --disableplugin=rhnplugin,subscription-manager check-update
<jelly> pitaj me zašto to znam, pitaj!
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, a kaj u OC koristis za google docse?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, btw, kaj ti s telefonima, zvao sam te na preko nekoliko puta oba dva na
<obrut> jelly: nebrem IP-jem do EPEL-a uopce
<obrut> zatvorili su jebene outgoing konekcije prema svemu osim dvije IP adrese
<obrut> koje se ionako mogu bilo kad promjenit i sta onda
<jelly> obrut: ssh -R8080:mojproxy:8080 remotestroj ;-)
<obrut> nema ssh, sta ti je :)
<obrut> spojen sam preko webexa na faking vmware konzolu, ni stroj koji je na webexu nema ssh pristup tamo
<obrut> mislim da se na stroj mozes spojit samo ako odes u onu tamo jebenu sistem salu :P
<obrut> i ustekas se u neki switch :P
<obrut> da imam ssh, instaliro bi sve u 11 minuta :P
<jelly> hmm.
<obrut> imam web pristup gore i to preko njihovog LB-a i WAF-a (tako da nebrem dici SSH na tom portu i zajebat ih sve), fajlove uploadam preko jebene php skripte koju sam napravio samo za to
<obrut> razmisljo sam da stavim guacamole ili nesto :P
<jelly> kad bi mogao copy/pasteati, tj. kad bi vmware imao driver copy/paste u konzoli, onda bi mogao uuenkodirati sve, pejstati i dekodirati
<jelly> aha, imaš već php shell, lol
<jelly> mogu ti dati ja neki ljepši iz kolekcije malwarea :-)
<jelly> ali sad si mi dao ideju kako sloziti vmware konzolu za nase customere ;-)
<jelly> treuntno VPS customeri uopce nemaju konzolu :-|
<obrut> guacamole je obicno ok aplikacija za davati customerima access na masine
<obrut> ovi moji slovenci to dosta koriste za davanje pristupa na labove
<SilverSpace> popizditis na naglo, nesto kaj mi treba dode 3$ a postarina 10$ ali kaj češ
<obrut> tek sad sam skuzio da je obavijest da se danas radi do 14:00 dosla u 14:32 :)
<jelly> za to nisam ni čuo, mislio sam da hoćeš gađat korisnika umakom
<jelly> obrut: bojim se exploita u bilo cemu sto je apache projekt, tamo ima svega i svacega
<obrut> ma ja bi to skrio duboko :)
<obrut> tesko bi bilo za napiknut :)
<jelly> https://dragi.korisnice.ovdje.se.spoji.na.svoj.vps.iskon.hr/ ?
<obrut> haha :) 
 * jelly ide gledat dns logove da vidi čiji deep search enđini snifaju irc
<jelly> ili svakih 5 minuta drugi hostname, random
<obrut> ako mislis za random korisnike, dalo bi se napravit recimo da imas "frontend" app za autentikaciju i da ovaj generira random link koji automatski propagiras na recimo haproxy a ovaj to proxira na odgovarajuci backend
<obrut> tako da svaki put korisnik ima drugi url za pristup koji istekne nakon cega vec
<obrut> a sad ak ti vlastiti korisnik s dobrim credentialsima exploita sistem, jebiga, barem ces ga moci potrejsati :)
<hrvoje> to je zanimljiva ideja sa mijenjajućim urlovima
<jelly> još da je ipv6 bilo bi i neke koristi, jer nemam 16-24 bita IP adrese za randomizirat
<jelly> hrvoje: to sam od tebe prvo vidio jeli
<jelly> remote konzola na https://45223.2019-04-30.17-28.fce2.vps.iskon.hr/ je isto ko telnet na customer.45223.stb.broj2.mgt.iskon.hr 
<jelly> ček, krivi hrvoje?
<hrvoje> ne znam, na kojeg si mislio? :))) ja sam uvijek isti nick :P
<jelly> hrvoje: daj stavi /msg NickServ set enforce da ti drugi Hrvoji ne mogu otet nick kad te nema!
<jelly> i navesti me u grijeh
<hrvoje> evo jesam :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ipak je iredmail covjek usro amavis :) promijenio je kolonu iz 'varchar'  u 'binarya' zato kaj u starijim postgresima varchar nije mogao spremit emojie :) 
<Mmike> i s mysqlom neki bedovi, jer je i tamo iz varchar promijenio u varbytea
<Mmike> al' to ne znam kak se ponasa
<Mmike> obozavam svoj das keybaord :D
<jelly> mmm, krivit jadni amavis ili perl module!
<Mmike> joj, don't get me started :)
<Mmike> u mysqlu ne radi
<Mmike> u postgresu radi, al' od 9.4 tek
<Mmike> a ovaj je valjda ovo prije mijenjao, pa zato
<Mmike> who cares, bug prijavljen, sad ce on to popravit
<Mmike> https://gist.github.com/crisbal/f072ecb8d43a8ecc58dda968e88417bb <- ako nekog veseli unicode s bazama podataka :D
<jelly> 9.4 je star 5 godina ne?
<jelly> ako ne i više, cca Debian 7 i 16.04
<jelly> ili čak 14.04
<jelly> uh, jedno je unicode u shemi, a drugo u podacima...
<obrut> o fak... i ejabberd je preso na yaml kao konfig fajl :P
<jelly> ah, bolje nego xml
<SweetMuffin> Mmike, u OC ne koristimo gdocs integraciju vise zbog GDPR-a. Kad smo koristili,koristio se nativni konektor. 
<SweetMuffin> Kaj se tice telefona: sin dosao iz skole, uzeo telefon da igra nekaj, ispraznio bateriju jbg, zovi sad :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ma ne, mislio sam neki gdocs-like stuff, nemam gdocs al' bi htio, recimo, imat word/excell u webu :)
<Mmike> obrut, jos ti nisu ubili stroj? :D
<Mmike> Ha
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ono kaj je HyperV bio turbo sport
<Mmike> Kernel 4.18
<Mmike> na 4.15 radi sve ok :)
<obrut> Mmike: nisu :) jos se faking dns-ovi nisu skroz propagirali :P
<obrut> pa na srecu jos nisu ubili :)
<Mmike> ja sam jos prosle godine TTL na svim bitnim stvarima smanjo na 5 minuta :D :D ;D
<Mmike> sad idem jos bouncer prebacit
<Mmike> nekak si brijem da imam jos 2-3 sata vremena :D
<obrut> pa ja isto nekak racunam da ce se to dogodit iza ponoci :)
<jelly> kaj, provider gasi stare hostove i korisnik mora sam iselit?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31kcSA_VvTc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ella - Iza Ponoci █▬█ █ ▀█▀ :: Duration: 04:31 :: Views: 758,384 uploaded by Alex J :: 1,722 likes :: 114 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> jelly, tak nekak :D
<Mmike> [N7Vmacore4Http20NamedPipeServiceSpecE:0x0000559dbd081a80] _serverNamespace = / action = Allow _pipeName =/var/run/vmware/vpxd-webserver-pipe)
<Mmike> kakva je ovo ruzna greska :)
<obrut> Mmike: ja ugasio svoj server :) 
<obrut> htio ga obrisat da ih zajebem, al nebrem :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> obrut, eto, ja prebacio sve
<Mmike> znc bouncer mi zadnji osto, zaboravio skroz :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-01
<Mmike> obrut, ugasilo!
<Mmike> nema vise :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-02
<respawn> d jutro
<respawn> sta ima ljudi
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> projekt ima preko 98% test coverage ... probajte pogodit koji dio projekta nema test coverage
<dodobas> naravno, onaj koji upravlja s transakcijama korisnika, dakle stvarnim novcima :)
<jelly> toliko o postotku pokrivenosti kao kriteriju :-)
<dodobas> ma, developere treba placat po napisanoj liniji koda 
<hrvoje> da, ali po sistemu - čim manje linija za istu funkcionalnost, tim više para :))
<dodobas> to je regulirano ugovorom o bonusu, nekim koeficijentom 
<jelly> to je ibm imao svojevremeno pa su programeri pisali tisuce redaka za nesto sto se moglo napisati krace
<hrvoje> da :) takozvani kloc
<hrvoje> kilo line of code
<respawn> d dan
<jelly> config mgt sustavi su super za sjebati sve produkcijske servere odjednom :-)
<DomaMuffin> +1 for that
<jelly> ak imam prastari mongodb 2.6 i bazu od 5-50GB unutra, kak to najbrže, s najmanje downtimea migrirat u neki noviji mongo s boljim enđinom?  Zanemarimo razlike u API-ju zbog kojih će se aplikacija strgati s novim
<jelly> vendor veli ak se ide inplace da mora 2.6 -> 3.0 -> 3.2 -> ... 
<jelly> i da dump starog pa import u zadnji ne bi radijo zbog razlika
<apricot> gud moning
<jelly> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Allo-Allo-Officer-Crabtree-Good-Moaning-Arthur-Bostrom-Male-T-Shirt-/121339291937
<apricot> ima jedan lik iz mog kvarta
<apricot> zainteresiran je za ubuntu
<apricot> uglavnom pljugao je puno origana
<apricot> pa je igrao puno čovječuljaka na ploči
<apricot> samo čovječuljci su bili na ukradenoj ploči
<apricot> i origano nije bio baš suh
<apricot> you know what i mean?
<apricot> pa mu se sviđao Mate
<apricot> ali se ne može skinuti sa čovječuljaka
<apricot> uglavnom radi kuću
<apricot> i voli pes
<apricot> Pozdrav s Kvarnera
<jelly> origano, ha
<jelly> https://www.powermag.com/a-thorium-molten-salt-reactor-when-and-where-you-need-it/ prijenosna 500MW centrala
<jelly> (ok, nije baš prijenosna, ali brod)
<jelly> > projected cost of electricity of less than 5¢/kWh
<Mmike> zna li netko neki tool za grepanje Maildira, al' da mi izbaci samo subject/from/date, recimo?
<Mmike> ili kaj vec?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-03
<nixhr> jutar
<vileni> jutr
<nixhr> vileni :)
<tonil123> yo
<tonil123> jel itko uspio pogonit rtx 2070'80 seriju na nouveau driverima za red hat
<tonil123> cent'os scientific fedoru il sve sto ide uz to
<tonil123> brb moram upogonit centos
<tonil123_> vedranm: ping jel trebam blacklistat nouveau za ovu seriju grafa u grubu i onda stavit proprijateri da bi stvar funkcinirala ok..
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S87QBPFQe0M
<datase> ^ YouTube :: NA VAMA JE SAMO DA UMRETE - radio reklama 2 deo :: Duration: 01:07 :: Views: 26,906 uploaded by Video Menadzer :: 82 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKxOYy-RFys
<datase> ^ YouTube :: kamenorezac radio reklama HIT! deo 1 :: Duration: 00:47 :: Views: 364 uploaded by Video Menadzer :: 5 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> Okno Poslužitelj 2012 R2
<jelly> OMG sheep.exe https://copy.sh/v86/?profile=windows98
<SilverSpace> ah da
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-04
<respawn> d jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1548973
<CrazyLemon> hah
<respawn> d jutro
<Hrki> koristi tko ovo sugavo pbz online bankarstvo
<Hrki> mislim, kakve su vise ovo kombinacije withsave, #withovo, withono
<Hrki> pa sta kompliciraju vise
<Mmike> Glinod Glinod.
<respawn> vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-05
<jelly> <pollo> TIL trains in Switzerland cannot (by law) have 256 axles, as the hardware axle counters they use to detect train's length rollover at 256
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-27
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> jucer se spojio na RB4011 na serijski port, jer nisam mogao nikako pristupiti routeru, sva sreca pa je frend imao Cisco opreme a izmedju ostalog i cisco RJ45<->serial adapter
<dodobas> zasto nisam mogao pristupiti ... "zeznuo" konfiguraciju bridga, a kako ima firewall pravilo da dropa sve sto sto nije s LANa ... nista nije prolazilo do routera
<dodobas> naravno backupa confe nigdje ... pa sad imam tri backupa, binary, verbose text i terse text :)
<obrut> to je tak uvijek :)
<obrut> i super je dok imas konzolu... ja imam 4 devicea bez konzole... pa je prvih par puta skroz normalno raditi factory configuration reset :)
<obrut> i da, krenes backupirat nakon svake sitne promjene :)
<dodobas> https://tononretard.com/ (hbogner shareao, ja samo prenosim :) )
<vileni> dodobas: cekaj do slucajno drag'n'dropas rule za drop iznad accept rulea :)
<dodobas> a da, dodje na isto :)
<vileni> kod cisca si barem mogao resetirati uredjaj
<vileni> s druge strane, cisco konfiguriras i ne spremis, i onda za 2 mjeseca nestane struje i nista ne radi
<dodobas> a mogao sam reset napravit, al ... izgubio bi dva dana 'pimplanja' po konfiguraciji 
<dodobas> taman slozio CAPsMAN, podesio power, channels, access list ... :)
<obrut> evo, konacno i to se dogodilo.... upravo sam uvatio da me netko portscanira preko ipv6
<Mmike> obrut, kak naprvis factory recest?
<Mmike> aha, ne znam dal' imas mikrotike
<Mmike> ja svoj nemrem nit kroz netinstall
<Mmike> izgleda da cu fakat morati windowse instalirati :/ 
<Mmike> Iako nit na punicinim XPjima nije radilo
<obrut> Mmike: pa ovisi o modelu, hapac ima onu "tipkicu" sa strane koja izgleda ko rebro od ventilacije... drzis kad upalis i kad krene treptat lampica pustis
<Mmike> obrut, yup, nece :/ tj, meni je uredjaj i dalje 'stuck in reboot loop'
<obrut> oni rb260gs switchevi nemaju tipkicu negu rupicu u koju gurnes nesto
<obrut> onda ti je mozda sjeban uredjaj ?
<Mmike> ha mozda
<obrut> imam jedan hex koji je izgleda zbrickan
<Mmike> iako mi par ljudi reklo da se mikrotik jako tesko sjebe, tj, da netinstall u 99.9% slucajeva popravi stvar
<obrut> kupio ga, planirao ga instalirat na jedno mjesto i dok je doslo vrijeme za to vec istekla garancija, a nisam ga palio prije toga i jos mi pao na pod u medjuvremenu... tako da nisam mogao reklamirat, ne znam jel otiso od pada ili je kupljen sjeban
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi followao ova uputstva ? https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Netinstall
<Mmike> dodobas, yup
<obrut> "Netinstall is a tool designed for Windows operating systems..." dalje necu ni citat :P
<dodobas> Mmike: a jesi siguran da si drzao 15 sekundi, kad led flasha onda je reset router configuration, kad je LED solid, onda ode u caps mode, a nakon toga se LED treba ugasit i tek onda pustas
<Mmike> drzao sam dok se nije opet poceo rebootat
<Mmike> pise na internetima (a i na wikiju) - drzi dok se uredjaj ne pojavi u netinstallu
<Mmike> ne pojavi se
<dodobas> a stas ... budget opcija :)
<Mmike> nego, jel'
<Mmike> jel' zna netko neki indexer za mailove?
<Mmike> trenutno maildir pretrazujem ovak: ag -i --hidden ^From.*realpython.com Maildir/
<Mmike> I na 19GB mailova, to je sporo :D
<Mmike> idealno bi bilo kad bih sve headere imao negdje indexirane, pa da kad pretrazujem po headeru brze dodjem do toga
<Mmike> a za body, tko me sisa, to i tak moram sve
<Mmike> nego(2): jel' imate tresholde na laptopima za chargeanje?
<obrut> Mmike: a neki text mail klijent tipa mutt ? pokrenes ga nad mailboxom, ovaj indexira...
<Mmike> al i to indexiranje traje i traje stalno
<Mmike> ili ne? zna mutt skuziti 'vidi, novi fajlovi'
<obrut> cek da se sjetim kak je radilo s maildirom .... s mailboxom znam da traje kad prvi put pokrenes nad velikim mailboxom, kasnije je skroz ok....
<obrut> nekad sam imamo sve u maildiru i bilo je milione mailova i ne sjecam se da je bilo sporo kod pokretanja
<obrut> (ne koristim mutt ko glavni mail klijent vec neko vrijeme - samo na serverima, a tamo nemam milione mailova)
<obrut> jel tko upogonio utuntu 20.04 ? ja obicno stavim LTS verziju kad vec izadje sljedeci LTS :P ali sada razmisljam da na jednom kompu napravim izuzetak i fakat stavim odma 20.04... evo bas skinuo MATE
<Mmike> obrut, zeni ja stavio MATE 20.04 pred par dana
<Mmike> jos je u beti bilo
<obrut> el radi ? :)
<Mmike> radi
<obrut> lijepo za cuti
<Mmike> jedina debilana je kaj nema vise synaptica ili tako neceg, pa sam morao vratit 'software boutique' koji je snap-only
<Mmike> al' to je i jedini snap koji ima tak da :)
<Mmike> ja sam na 18.04 MATE, bnudem pricekao mjesec/dva jos prije upgradea
<Mmike> iako me TRIM na zfsu opako palo
<Mmike> pali
<Mmike> moc cu se konacno sa BTRFSa maknit
<Mmike> (ne za /, nego za lxd/lxc)
<Mmike> btw, na MATEu imam bed, kad mi je laptop na docku - cim se odlogiram i pokaze se lighdm login ekran - laptop se suspenda :)
<Mmike> tipa, u 5-6 sekundi :)
<obrut> meni je sad sve na 18.04 (neki dan reinstaliravo) pa stavio i laptop konacno na 18.04... ostao mi jos "glavni" workstation na 16.04 i "moram" ga danas/sutra upgradeat na nesto
<Mmike> isto kad ga palim - moram brzo password uptipkat, inace se suspenda :)
<Mmike> kad nije na docku, nemam taj bed
<obrut> cek, koristis btrfs ? u "produkciji" ?
<Mmike> ne, lokalno
<Mmike> za lxc/lxd
<Mmike> i za docker
<obrut> ja se nekak ne usudim to uopce dirat :)
<Mmike> 10101 put je brze nego plain ext4
<Mmike> zato kaj cow, pa clone/snapshot napravi taj cas
<Mmike> a ext4 kad klonira kontejner, rsync upali, pa to traje
<obrut> da, za takve stvari je to ok
<Mmike> mario@MP50 ~> df -Th | grep btrfs
<Mmike> /dev/nvme0n1p3 btrfs     487G  1.8G  372G   1% /srv/lxd
<Mmike> doma to isto imam ali sa ZFSom, i tamo nakon 2-3 mjeseca SSDovi postanu uzasno spori jer ZFS nema trim
<Mmike> onda moram secure ata erase
<obrut> bas sam neki dan naletio na staru vijest, al ja sam ocito zivio u pecini, da redhat odustaje od btrf-sa nego su napravili nesto svoje sto kombiniraju s xfs-om i lvmom i onda dobiju kao dosta funkcionalnosti koje ima btrfs/zfs i bratija
<Mmike> sto je na desktopu sjebato skroz :)
<Mmike> kolega (jedini linuxas u firmi, osim mene) koristi btrfs na laptopu vec par godina i veli da mu super radi
<Mmike> pred godinu dana je presao na arch i tamo ima btrfs isto
<Mmike> veli da je jebeno - napravi snapshot, upgradeira, ako nesh ne radi, samo vrati nazad snapshot
<Mmike> al' ja se ne zelim tak igrat :D
<Mmike> obrut, btw, neki sam dan punici laptop upgradeirao sa MATEa 14.04 na 18.04 :) dva-tri minor-issuea, i sve radi k'o veliko.
<Mmike> Cak nit snapove nemam instalirane, uopce, Snapd  - ne postoji :D
<obrut> dakle, RH kao brije na ovo https://stratis-storage.github.io/
<obrut> nisam jos ni pogledo jer sam tek cuo za to :P
<Mmike> ja sam doma jos na mdraidu ;)
<Mmike> al' citam nesto da su poceli raditi na mogucnosti da prosiris zpool
<Mmike> sa 5 diskova na 6, recimo
<dodobas> obrut: ti bi mogo znat, jel ima nesto ko/ili raspberryPI da ima PoE out-of-the-box ... a ne da moram HATove dokupljivat
<obrut> dodobas: to i ja trazim :P
<dodobas> :)
<obrut> treba mi nesto sto ima poe, giga ethernet i integrirani mmc (SD kartice su smece nad smecima)
<dodobas> bananaPi ima poe, na dva modela al samo 100 megabita ethernet
<Mmike> dodobas, pa kol'ki si ti to stan kupio?
<Mmike> 350 kvadrata i jos 3 kilometra kvadratna okucnice? :D
<obrut> jel se cuje tko sta s igustinom ? sta je s njim ? jel ziv ?
<obrut> evo bas kuvam jedno jelo u koje stavljam gustin pa ga se sjetih (uvijek ga se sjetim kad koristim gustin) :)
<dodobas> Mmike: zasto pitas ? :)
<Mmike> obrut, cesto, facebook :)
<Mmike> dodobas, pa mislim, ja tu u kuci imam 3 uredjaja i to mi dost :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi slozio mesh?
<Mmike> jel se to moze bez capsmana?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ... radilo je sve ok na uredaju od providera ... al kao sto rekoh hocu nesto naucit :)
<dodobas> imam 2 APa, na dvije razlicite strane stana, smanjio im izlaznu snagu pa se sad zabavljam s handoverom izmedju APova, tj. pratim sto se dogadja ... i mogu detektirat u kojem djelu stana se nalazi sustanarka :)
<obrut> priznaj... da ti skoci alarm kad pridje radnoj sobi... da uklonis neopucudan sadrzaj s ekrana !?! java tutoriali i to ?
<dodobas> obrut: nah, ja sam low tech ... kljuc u bravu :)
<obrut> vec dugo vremena koristim duck-duck-go kao defaultni searcher... ali bas mi je zalostno kad upalim google i odma prvi hit mi bude ono sto ocu, a ovdje toga ni za lek
<dodobas> obrut: tako nekako da ... uglanvom radi, ako nema samo dodat `!g`
<dodobas> al cini mi se nekako, ovako iskusan u zivotu ... treba svega imat po 2 ... 2 APa, 2 rotuera, 2 switcha, ... 2 raspberryPi ... 2 stana, 2 auta ... 2 zene ... HA je vrlo bitan :)
<obrut> pa da.... meni doma krepo jedan 24portni switch, opci nered i panika, pol laba ne radi....
<obrut> zato sad narucio dva nova pa sam miran :)
<obrut> jedan je vec u produkciji, drugi stize sutra :) zajedno s 3 DAC kabela koji ne radi s tvojim (->dodobas) routerom :)
<dodobas> a e, morat cu se mailat s pro-ping da mi naruce kabel koji radi :)
<dodobas> al do tad prvo moram smislit sto od opreme jos trebam :)
<Mmike> dodobas, a mesh?
<Mmike> https://www.djcbsoftware.nl/code/mu/
<Mmike> mario@enchilada:~$ apt-cache search mairix
<Mmike> mairix - indexes and searches email in locally stored email
<Mmike> nmzmail - indexes and searches email in maildir folders
<Mmike> ti bokca, pa tog ima
<Mmike> ovaj mu je mrak
<Mmike> prvo indexiranje je sporo
<Mmike> jer jedan thread i to, trebalo mu oko 6-7 minuta za oko 350k poruka
<Mmike> vidjet cu za dan koliko mu traje update
<Mmike> al' zato search, po headerima
<Mmike> pjebote :)
<Mmike> LETI
<Mmike> nda, ne indexira sve headere :/
<obrut> Mmike: jesi razmisljo o ucenju nekog novog jezika tipa golang ili rust ? :)
<Mmike> yup
<obrut> eto to projekta :)
<Mmike> rust ne znam, malo gledao, pre Covski mi je, neda mi se :)
<obrut> s/to/ti/ :)
<Mmike> al' goa nesh znam, da, bas sam mislio novi indexer napravit :)
<Mmike> xapian baza vec postoji i super je brza
<Mmike> i ima lib za golang za punjenje iste :)
<Mmike> e, nego 
<Mmike> kak si charging tresholde namjestate?
 * obrut ne namjesta :)
<Mmike> da, nit ja iso
<Mmike> isto
<Mmike> al' ovaj laptop imi je stalno na struji
<Mmike> pa reko mozda bi bilo ok
<Mmike> netko si je olaksao citanje maila: http://frontcommun.fr/Maildir/new/
<Mmike> wo-ha!
<Mmike> zoom mi ide na slusalice, bluetooth
<Mmike> muzka mi ide na zvucnik, bluetooth!
<Mmike> kak je to moguce?! :)
<sillyslux__> Mmike, pulseaudio?
<sillyslux__> sta charging treshholde, to na lenovo laptopu?
<sillyslux__> mislim i neke smartfone to mogu
<sillyslux__> moj zenbuk moze na windowsu dok je upaljen
<Mmike> sillyslux__, da
<sillyslux__> da, sve da?
<Mmike> ma, sorry
<Mmike> sastsanci
<Mmike> daklem, glup sam, nisam imao istovremeno sluske i zvucnik
<Mmike> zvucnik je bio s monitora :)
<Mmike> a za charging
<Mmike> da, zelim da se baterija nakon 80% prestane punit
<Mmike> i da se opet puni kad padne ispod 30%
<sillyslux__> ok, to i ja hocu
<sillyslux__> ovi zenbook to radi dok je upaljen, kad ga ugasis ipak nastavi punit do 100%
<sillyslux__> to na windowsu, linux nisam nit instalira otkad sam prominio ssd
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-28
<Mmike> JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOJ!
<vileni> jutro i tebi
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> Mmike: srecice, pa sto jauces ovako rano jutro ? :)
<Mmike> shopping :D
<Mmike> kad stavim BT zvucnik blizu kompa - wifi skoro pa prestane raditi :)
<sillyslux_> https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/dell-u2721de-monitor/overview
<sillyslux_> spojis laptop s usb-c-om, a ekran nudi mrezu is svoga rj45, usb-portove, sliku na ekranu i sluzi kao punjac
<sillyslux_> ima 24" ali 1920x1080 :(
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-29
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> da
<dodobas> hmm, jal bi mozda mogo ovaj vikend laptop preslozit ... hmm, taman fedora 32 izasla 
<dodobas> e da ... jeste znali da je petak neradni dan ? :)
<vileni> ja nebi znao da nije zena morala uzimati godisnji sljedeci tjedan
<vileni> sto znaci da sam i ja morao
<dodobas> vileni: aww nije li to lijepo ...syncali ste godisnje odmore :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kacmo opet?
<vileni> dodobas: bilo bi ljepse da imamo kamo otici :)
<obrut> pa sad je idalno za otici nekud, nema toliko ljudi... sator, kuhalo, na divljaka negdje na jadranskoj obali gdje ima i brda u blizini... kuces bolje
<Mmike> ista ta obala al apartmancic s rostiljcicem
<Mmike> sator i to je malo  - naporno za kicmu u ovim godinama :D
<obrut> ma nije :) ja imam onaj lijepi veliki debeli napuhanac... skoro ugodnije od madraca doma :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ugodnije nego na kamenu ,da
<Mmike> :)
<obrut> ma fakat je ugodan taj ... i napuses ga taman kak ti pase... tvrdo, mekano, jako mekano... :) kad je jako mekano onda kad skocis na to zenu lansiras u nebesa :)
<Mmike> :D :D
<Mmike> Vidim, ima se iskustva :D
<dodobas> Mmike: kad zelis :)
<dodobas> vileni: samo pazi ... uskoro ce vam se synact i PMSovi :)
<Mmike> dodobas, danas je kisa, sutra zena ima slobodno... petak?
<vileni> dodobas: u svakom slucaju jedva cekam povratak u ured :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-30
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> vileni: sta ima u uredu ? :)
<vileni> kaos
<vileni> da nemam ove slusalice bas nista nebih mogao napraviti
<Mmike> vileni, bose?
<Mmike> obozavam radio sljeme
<Mmike> imaju odlicnu glazbu
<Mmike> ja volim tu staru muziku, slagere, ivu robica, a naleti i oliver i balasevic i acdc i svast
<Mmike> super su
<Mmike> imaju pre cessto religijski program, mrze srbe i sve nenhrvatsko, al' ok, ne slusam te emisije, a i kratko traju, vecinom ipak sviraju
<Mmike> ali brate mili, zadnjih tjedana, KAD GOD UPALIM CUJEM USRANOG BANDICA
<Mmike> propizdit
<dodobas> Mmike: yup, ispao je taj radio iz rotacije ... random jednom u dva mjeseca ostane svirat na par sati, ako je bas neka sesija bez sranja
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> dugo me ni bilo 
<SilverSpace> jel tko nadogradio na 20.04
<vileni> Mmike: da, bose, najbolji gadget koji sam ikad kupio :)
<Mmike> vileni, :) :) :)
<Mmike> vileni, drago mi je to cut :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja sam instalirao frisko 20.04 zeni na laptop - al' ona koristi UbuntuMATE
<Mmike> radi ok, nema nekih bedova
<vileni> nije da sva buka nestane, ali postane pozadinska buka i ne smeta toliko
<Mmike> yup, i jos kad pustis neku muziku, skroz ne cujes
<vileni> bratic stavio 20.04 na t490, kaze da sve radi ok
<vileni> jedino neke stvari jos nemaju repo za fossu
<Mmike> jedino sto me smeta na 20.04 je sto lxc/lxd nije u debovima nego je u snapovima
<Mmike> snapovi ne dobijaju toliki QA/QC kao debovi i ima puno vise sranja unutra
<vileni> ja nisam vidio lxd bez snapa vec godinama
<SilverSpace> Mmike: radi mi ovo sad ok pa me malo strah a ja jos koristim i unity
<Mmike> za darktable/musescore/tmnationsforewer mi to nije bitno, al' za server-system related stvari mi je to bitno
<Mmike> vileni, kak ne
<Mmike> mario@MP50 ~> apt-cache policy lxd
<Mmike> lxd:
<Mmike>   Installed: 3.0.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1
<Mmike>   Candidate: 3.0.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1
<vileni> pa neka prasta verzija je uvijek bila, tipa 3.0 ili 3.1
<Mmike> 3.0, da
<Mmike> radi super
<Mmike> nema neke 'napredne' ficure koje i tak ne koristim
<vileni> je, radim i ja super, pa sam svejedno star
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> imam lxd na malom laptopu (tamo imam 19.10 trenutno) di imam lxd iz snapa
<Mmike> jedno 2-3 puta mi je autoupgrade sjebao sqlite bazu
<Mmike> dok nisam ugasio auto upgrade
<vileni> koji je mali laptop, x270?
<Mmike> (tj, oznacio sam sve network konekcije kao 'metered', i onda se snapovi ne auto-updateiraju)
<Mmike> x260
<Mmike> nemrem nac nigdje x270 da kupim
<Mmike> x280 mi vise nije napet, ima zalemljenu memoriju
<Mmike> ivoks, osh ti prodavat svoje x260
<vileni> ja ako cu nesto kupovati bit ce carbon :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja već sadim druge papricice a ti nisi došao ni po one od lani :) https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EWrlymVWAAAReQ2?format=jpg&name=large
<ivoks> Mmike ne
<ivoks> vileni carbon je sminka i sranje
<ivoks> meni carbon skuplja prasinu doma; prebacio sam se na x260 sa identicnom specifikacijom
<vileni> koja generacija?
<ivoks> od prije godinu-dvije
<ivoks> ne sjecam se vise
<ivoks> ah, vremena kada sam kupio 4 laptopa u svega par mjeseci
<vileni> to bi mogao biti 6th gen
<Mmike> ivoks, a x270? :D
<vileni> ja imam 4 lenova, ali hocu jedan ultralagani
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a jbg :) upravo sam sa punicom imao sadjenje nekog dreka, nist nisam napravio kak spada :D
<Mmike> meni je x260 full ok, jedino kaj nema nvme
<Mmike> x270 ima, pa bih ga zato
<Mmike> s tim da trazim onaj koji ima 7th gen cpu, a ne 6th gen
<Mmike> a takvih nema bas
<vileni> jedina mana carbona mi je sto mi ne pase na ovaj dock :)
<Mmike> carbon se nit meni nije dopao nest posebno
<Mmike> vileni, znas da P52/P53 vise nemaju klasicni dock
<Mmike> nego thunderbolt/usb3 sranja
<vileni> nemam ja problema sa tim sto prelaze na thunderbolt, nego sto su mi preskupi trenutacno :)
<Mmike> bas mislio P52 ubost, frend u poljskoj ima jeftino jeftino, al' smo skuzili da nema docking option :D
<Mmike> ma polovno, ne bih nikad kupio novi laptop
<vileni> a i nisam jos nasao sigurno da li podrzava 3 eksterna monitora istovremeno
<Mmike> iako, mislim da cu kupiti novi telefon - iphone se2 :D
<vileni> to bi i ja, da je 400eur
<vileni> nisu normalni sa cijenom
<Mmike> malo je velik
<Mmike> al' trenutno nemam bolju opciju
<Mmike> ne vidim android koji bi mi bio tako zgodan
<vileni> meni je jedino taj bezel turn off
<Mmike> druga opcija je kupiti novi (iz ducana) originalni SE, ali trenutno vidim samo modele sa 16GB memorije, sto je uber premalo
<vileni> originalni se ne isplati vise
<ivoks> Mmike thunderbolt jest docking option
<ivoks> Mmike to je tek pravi docking station, za razliku od ostalih pizdarija
<ivoks> na jedan thunderbolt port spojis 10gbit karticu, gpu, disk, a ne samo miseve i tipkovnice
<Mmike> vileni, a da ga ima za 1000 kuna 64GB model, i te kako bi se isplatio
<Mmike> al' nema :/
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' podrska na linuxu s time je ocajna ili nepostojeca
<ivoks> netocno
<ivoks> ja sam to slozio sa carbonom jos prije godinu dana
<ivoks> unutra intel, eksterni gpu je bio amd
<vileni> Mmike: ali stvar je da nece jos dugo biti podrzan, a ovaj novi ima toliko jaci proc i toliko bolju kameru da uopce nisu usporedivi :)
<Mmike> doduse, kad sam u Tele2 bio sam ustekao sam usb3 u laptop i dobio ultra-turbo brzi internet, jedino mi monitor nije radio :D
<ivoks> http://ivoks.com/technology/egpu-what-a-thing/
<ivoks> sve sto tu pise vrijedi i za ubuntu
<Mmike> vileni, pa hoce jos 2-3 godine sigurno
<Mmike> ivoks, citao sam to, al' egpu mi nije opcija 
<Mmike> ne znam, vidjet cemo
<Mmike> sad imam sto imam, x260/x270 dock i tak slabo koristim
<Mmike> idem vjezbat jogu :D
<ivoks> nije ti ni 747, ali kakve to ima veze
<Mmike> 747?
<Mmike> Next to do: connect my Thinkpad with Ubuntu. I have no doubts it will be a learning experience. <- ivoks, cek, kaj nisi gore rekao da imas thinkpad caarbon i ubuntu?
<Mmike> ivoks znaci, ti si kros tbolt samo egpu spojio?
<Mmike> a ostatak ti je bio kroz usb?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> neg?
<ivoks> na tbolt sam spojio egpu, punjac, tipkovnicu i misa
<Mmike> a, kul.
<ivoks> a mogao samo jos i disk i mreznu
<ivoks> na isti port
<Mmike> al' mogao si monitor drito spojiti u tbolt?
<Mmike> tj, u tbolt dock
<Mmike> naime, ja imam nvidiju u laptopu, pa mi egpu ne treba
<ivoks> mogao sam i to, ali interna graficka nije dovoljno dobra za tri monitora
<jelly-home> BotaniCar, rebootam VM, ispast ces sa irca na par minuta
<Mmike> kuzim
<ivoks> zato sam i uzeo egpu
<ivoks> da mogu igrati igrice
<ivoks> i imati tri monitora
<vileni> moja graficka tjera 3 eksterna bez problema
<vileni> ako ugasim ekran na laptopu
<vileni> Intel® HD Graphics 630
<Mmike> vileni, na kojem laptopu je to/
<Mmike> kakve ssh kljuceve koristite?
<Mmike> jel' netko koristi ecsdsa?
<Mmike> pa da probamo taj hecner
<vileni> Mmike: t470p
<vileni> stigle ducky tipkovnice u links, ali samo neki bezveze modeli
<vileni> radi i sa x240 isto ovo na 3 monitora
<Mmike> poceo mi krcat zvucnik
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj
<Mmike> ivoks, znas li ti kak da gurnem promet sa IP adrese koja je skonfana na hostu unutar kontejnera nekog na tom hostu (koji je iza lxdbr0)
<Mmike> nermem bridgeat na eth0 jer mi provider filtrira not-know MACove
<Mmike> lxd 4.0.1 from Canonical✓ installed
<Mmike> i am so fancy
<Mmike> nece mi se tijesto za pizzu dic
<sillyslux> meni se jednom diglo 6-7cm
<sillyslux> pizza kolac
<vileni> zasto bi se dizalo tijesto za pizzu
<sillyslux> pa desi se
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-01
<ivoks> Mmike ozbiljno me pitas kako sloziti NAT?
<ivoks> lxd cluster iz snapa (4.0.1) vec neko vrijeme posluzuje svu infrastrukturu nekih institucija :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ozbiljno nisi skuzio sto sam pitao? :)
<Mmike> lxd cluster iz snapa samo ceka da se sjebe pa ce te institucije poginut :)
<ivoks> Mmike ja znam kaj si ti pitao; mozda ti ne znas :)
<dodobas> idoviti milan ce sigurno znat :)
<dodobas> *vidoviti
<dodobas> jel radio tko s IndexDb u browserima ?
<Mmike> ivoks, ne bih rekao, mislim da sam lose objasnio
<Mmike> daklem, nat imas po defaultu
<Mmike> pita te 'lxd init' hoces nat
<Mmike> nisam to pitao
<Mmike> pitao sam kako da promet koji dodje na IP koji je konfiguriran na hostu - ode u kontejner
<Mmike> sa iptablesima to napravim ovak nekak: iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING -d public-ip -i eth0  -j DNAT --to-destination 10.4.0.XX
<Mmike> i onda jos dodam SNAT za drugi smjer, tako da promet koji ide van kontejnera ode sa te iste vanjske IP adrese
<Mmike> novi(ji) lxd ima proxy s kojim to mogu, ali moram specificirati port
<Mmike> sto mi je za neke stvari totalno neprikladno 
<Mmike> pa reko, jel' znas ti neku bolju foru, mozda? :D
<ivoks> pa to sto si naveo s iptablesom je NAT
<ivoks> ja tak radim za neprodukcijske stvari
<Mmike> ne, to nije nat
<Mmike> al', nebitno - kak radis za produkcijske stvari?
<Mmike> koristis lxc proxy?
<Mmike> lxc config device add jitsi jitsi-http proxy listen=tcp:16.202.17.9:80 connect=tcp:127.0.0.1:80
<Mmike> to je ok
<Mmike> al to je samo za port 80
<Mmike> ako zelim sve portove, onda to nema smisla (jer ne zelim 65k portova dodavati)
<Mmike> aha, pardon
<Mmike> to je nat :D
<Mmike> ivoks, daklem, da, to je nat :D 
<Mmike> moja greska
<Mmike> nego - za neprodukciju, kako sacuvas te rulove? iptables-persistent? ili? jer, to mi radi ok na bionicu di je lxd iz paketa pa se lxdbr0 pokrene na vrijeme - kad je to u snapu onda nemam kontrolu nad tim kad se to pokrene i iptables persistent ne radi 
<Mmike> tj, neki kurac drugi mi pobije te sve rulove
<Mmike> (a i prije je problem, jer svaki put kad udrem iptables-save, onda mi se rulovi za lxdbr0 duplaju, al' ajd, to je manji problem, jer ipak sve radi)
<ivoks> u produkciji koristim bridge; nema smisla koristiti NAT
<ivoks> a za jitsi mozes sloziti proxy, ali to je opet samo za TCP
<Mmike> nemrem koristiti bridge
<Mmike> ma ovo za jitsi je samo primjer
<Mmike> za jitsi moze, al' za ono kaj mi treba mi je proxy neprikladan
<Mmike> da mogu bridge koristio bi bridge, al' mi nit linode nit digitalocean nit hetzner ne dozvoljavaju da koristim bridge
<ivoks> ne mozes forwardati sav promet na internu adresu bez NAT-a
<ivoks> druga opcija je proxy za svih 65000 portova
<ivoks> ali to je jos gluplje
<Mmike> yup, to nema smisla
<Mmike> jucer mi je tomh ovo rekao:
<Mmike> <tomponline> Mmike: OK you cant do that at this time, but you can specify a static DHCP assignment inside the container so that you can setup a blanket DNAT rule
<ivoks> mislim da ti hetznet dozvoljava
<ivoks> pa da, NAT
<Mmike> lxc config device override c1 eth0 <static IP in same range as the bridge subnet>
<Mmike> lxc network show lxdbr0 - will so the subnet used for the default private bridge
<Mmike> probao si na hecneru?
<Mmike> cek da vidim
<Mmike> mozda fakat radi
<ivoks> na hetzneru mozes definirati koja MAC adresa koristi IP
<Mmike> unutar sucelja negdje?
<ivoks> znaci, ako si kupio IP, onda mozes i reci koji MAC je iza tog IP-a
<ivoks> bar mi je tako ostalo u sjecanju
<ivoks> a mozda i ne
<ivoks> ah da, imaju 'failover ip'
<Mmike> sad cemo vdjet
<ivoks> ako kupis failover ip, koji kosta 5€ mjesecno, onda on moze mijenjati mac adrese
<ivoks> nisam ziher da li moze bilo koji mac, ili samo mac servera koje posjedujes
<ivoks> imas i macvlan
<ivoks> lxd podrzava macvlan
<ivoks> to je ono sto zelis
<Mmike> ivoks, gdje namjestim MAC adresu foating IPju?
<Mmike> to mogu u sucelju negdje, ili ima neki API za to?
<ivoks> Mmike macvlan
<ivoks> guglaj
<ivoks> zaboravi hetzner
<Mmike> nemrem zabnroavit hetzner jer mi je tam to sve hostano :)
<Mmike> a drugo di imam sve hostano je linode :) (tam zanam da to ne radi, linode explicite neda da svoje macove frljis po njihovoj mrezi)
<Mmike> sto mi je ok - nit ja to nebi dao da sam ISP
<Mmike> tj, cloud provider
<ivoks> ivoks> znaci, ako si kupio IP, onda mozes i reci koji MAC je iza tog IP-a
<ivoks> <ivoks> bar mi je tako ostalo u sjecanju
<ivoks> <ivoks> a mozda i ne
<ivoks> <ivoks> ah da, imaju 'failover ip'
<ivoks> jesi kupio failover ip? nisi? move on
<Mmike> da, i ne vidim di u sucelju mogu tom IPju dodijelit MAC adresu.
<Mmike> Jesam, jeboga :)
<ivoks> pa onda ne moras dodijeliti mac
<ivoks> taj ip moze na bilo koji mac
<Mmike> mislim da nemre, al' sad cemo probat
<Mmike> sec
<Mmike> jer ak moze onda je hecner sranje
<Mmike> jer onda mogu slozit svoje macove kak hocu i potencijalno pizdarije radit okolo
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> zato to vise naplacjuju
<ivoks> isto kao i osiguravajuce kuce
<ivoks> ako je nesto rizicno, vise kosta
<Mmike> hoces rec, vise naplacuju da mogu ja drugima sranja radit :D
<ivoks> ne, naplacuju vise jer ce oni morati nesto napraviti
<ivoks> obicni ip je fire and forget
<ivoks> a ovo, od 100 korisnika, naleti neki debil
<ivoks> i onda imaju novaca da plate inzenjera da blokira taj ip i mac i klijentu zakljuca racun
<ivoks> dijele rizik s klijentima
<ivoks> kao i osiguravajuce kuce
<Mmike> ako to je tako - to je bedasto malo
<Mmike> jer, i dalje mogu napravit sranje
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> ali 99 ih nece napraviti sranje
<Mmike> to kaj ce mi zakljucat racun post-mortem je tak, nekak, nikak
<Mmike> ivoks ne radi. Cini se da radi samo na dedicated kutijama, tamo mozes dodavati MAC adrese i onda to funkceonise. Na cloudu ne radi. 
<Mmike> Nisam probao dedicated, jer je 90 eura + 90 eura, nedam za isprobavanje :)
<Mmike> A za cloud jos provjerim, mozda sam krivo skonfigurirao nesto, idem jest pa probam opet.
<ivoks> aha, ti imas virtualku
<ivoks> ja bas imam strojeve
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> https://blog.simos.info/how-to-get-lxd-containers-get-ip-from-the-lan-with-routed-network/
<Mmike> ima i ovo - routed network
<Mmike> cemo probamo
<Mmike> ako ne, iptables je skroz ok, samo sto je cumbersome - bilo bi jebeno da lxd to radi
<Mmike> cini se da bude, samo eto... ne jos :D
<Mmike> brate mili kad vidis linode i hetzner i digital ocean... i onda AWS
<Mmike> nebo-zemlja :)
<Mmike> aws je kompliciran za popizdit, ovo ostalo je milina jednostavno :D
<ivoks> jos jednom
<ivoks> macvlan
<ivoks> https://blog.simos.info/configuring-public-ip-addresses-on-cloud-servers-for-lxd-containers/
<Mmike> -A POSTROUTING -o lxcbr0 -p udp -m udp --dport 68 -j CHECKSUM --checksum-fill
<Mmike> -A POSTROUTING -o lxcbr0 -p udp -m udp --dport 68 -j CHECKSUM --checksum-fill
<Mmike> -A POSTROUTING -o lxcbr0 -p udp -m udp --dport 68 -j CHECKSUM --checksum-fill
<Mmike> zato 'iptables-save' ne valja :/ iptables-restore prvo restora rulove, a onda lxd nakelji svoja sranja - opet.
<Mmike> pardon, lxc
<Mmike> ne znam kak na lxdu radi
<Mmike> proxy mi ne radi za jitsi, izgleda da neznam koje sve portove moram progurat
<ivoks> jitsi je webrtc
<ivoks> znaci, trebas STUN
<ivoks> https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet/blob/master/doc/quick-install.md#advanced-configuration
<ivoks> verizon naplacuje whatsapp pozive prema minutu
<ivoks> ne smatraju to data prometom, vec voice :)
<ivoks> i to naplacuju prema medjunarodnom cjeniku
<Mmike> ivoks, iptabvlesi rijesili sve
<Mmike> radi k'o veliko
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-02
<dodobas> yutro
<Vlado9A> jutro
<Mmike> Jel' mogu kak u network manageru skonfigurirat interface i rec mu da je 'up', bez da imam kabl ustekan u port?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> glupi network manager
<Mmike> spusti interface i onda netinstall od mikrotika nema vise kam poslat bootp sranja
<Mmike> nmcli connection up <conn-uid/or/name>
<Mmike> success!
<Mmike> opravio
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/Q5BZ09iNdvo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Once upon a virus... :: Duration: 01:47 :: Views: 126,133 uploaded by New China TV :: 4,915 likes :: 635 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-03
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> dodobas, ich
<obrut> i tak... upravo stavijo ubuntu mate 20.04 ... cemo da vidimo kak ce se ponasat
<obrut> prvo sto sam napravio nije bio update nego dpkg -P snapd :)
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> onda nemas software boutique :D
<Mmike> e, obrut, aj vidi jel sshuttle radi
<Mmike> na 18.04 nije radio jer MATE sjebe python
<Mmike> btw, ja opravio mikrotika
<Mmike> restoram neki mysql (amazon uginio stroj, veli - crko vam je :D ), pa kad to zavrsim opravit cu i drugog a onda idem slozit capsman
